# random picture topic !



## bad news

:biggrin: 

ill start off !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## REC




----------



## bad news




----------



## REC




----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chris2low

Image Hosting



Image Hosting



Image Hosting


Image Hosting

Image Hosting



Image Hosting


Image Hosting



Image Hosting


Image Hosting



Image Hosting

i have more


----------



## chris2low

Image Hosting



Image Hosting




Image Hosting





Image Hosting





Image Hosting



Image Hosting



Image Hosting


Image Hosting



Image Hosting




Image Hosting


Image Hosting


Image Hosting



Image Hosting


Image Hosting


Image Hosting


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## chris2low

[img=http://aycu27.webshots.com/image/5706/2003955525157150363_th.jpg]


----------



## mtl city




----------



## mtl city




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## deville

Does anyone know if kenny still has that yellow girls schwinn?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 29 2006, 11:47 AM~6467293
> *Does anyone know if kenny still has that yellow girls schwinn?
> *


no


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 29 2006, 10:46 AM~6466794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one. :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 12:48 PM~6467298
> *no
> *


WTF, why? Where is it?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 29 2006, 11:48 AM~6467299
> *This one. :0
> *


i heard he gave it away !


----------



## casper805

he sold it to another one of his members


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 12:49 PM~6467306
> *i heard he gave it away !
> *


Dude, you did not give it away? Get it back, Ill buy it from you.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 29 2006, 11:49 AM~6467307
> *he sold it to another one of his members
> *


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 12:50 PM~6467311
> *
> *


FUCK!!!!  :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I hope that guy does something with it. I wish I would have bught it way back then.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 12:51 PM~6467318
> *I hope that guy does something with it. I wish I would have bught it way back then.
> *


Me too. I had no cash.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 11:51 AM~6467318
> *I hope that guy does something with it. I wish I would have bught it way back then.
> *


i wish i would of done something with it also something morecreative ! ? but the paint job on it was one of the greatest ive seen !


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 12:53 PM~6467330
> *i wish i would of done something with it also something morecreative ! ? but the paint job on it was one of the greatest ive seen !
> *


bro get it back. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 29 2006, 11:54 AM~6467335
> *bro get it back. :0
> *


Get over it bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 01:10 PM~6467375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice frame ....just needs the right graphics to go with the 3d........


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mtl city

:cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 12:57 PM~6467346
> *Get over it bro.
> *


 No wants to trade my parts for schwinn


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 09:58 AM~6466864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these urs? you gettin rid of them?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 29 2006, 12:43 PM~6467544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


anymore of this one? :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Its a bike from Oz


----------



## mtl city




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 29 2006, 12:57 PM~6467582
> * No wants to trade my parts for schwinn
> *


You need a schwinn frame or?


----------



## bad news

BACK TO THE TOPIC !


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## 90lowlow

heres some random pics i just got of my first bike in case it sells on ebay


----------



## bad news

anybody more pictures i know you guys got some that we havent seen ! or just some plain bad ass ones !


----------



## bad news




----------



## somerstyle




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 09:08 PM~6469844
> *You need a schwinn frame or?
> *


Im looking for 2 20" boys schwinn frames.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 30 2006, 02:19 AM~6470848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's bike is this? Are the forks for sale.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY OLD FORKS. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2006, 08:15 AM~6471900
> *who's bike is this? Are the forks for sale.
> *


mine but neverfinished and as for the forks there lonk gone now !


----------



## D Twist




----------



## 90lowlow




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 30 2006, 12:19 PM~6473154
> *mine but neverfinished and as for the forks there lonk gone now !
> *


 hno: TO WHO? :tears: :tears:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 31 2006, 05:23 PM~6481548
> *hno: TO WHO? :tears:  :tears:
> *


to some loco !  there in good hands now !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2006, 08:57 PM~6482242
> *to some loco !   there in good hands now !
> *


WAT IS HE OR SHE DOIN WITH THEM?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

that's my boy :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## bluepridelowride13

bad ass fenders............


----------



## noe_from_texas

the pink bike belongs to Ink Krimes, but he hasn't been here in a loooonnnggg time


----------



## noe_from_texas

i wish i had time to upload every single bike picture i had


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 10:55 AM~6485272
> *that's my boy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## back yard boogie

and its outta there


----------



## rrwayne

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 30 2006, 12:09 AM~6470819
> * anybody more pictures i know you guys got some that we havent seen ! or just some plain bad ass ones !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bike would look sic with some kustom face parts on it


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 1 2006, 10:52 PM~6488824-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> el perdido, why do you only come on when i'm not on :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-back yard boogie_@Nov 2 2006, 03:19 AM~6489619
> *and its outta there
> *


did you notice the ball :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 28 2006, 10:02 PM~6465270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always wanted to make one of these, it might be one of my futur projects.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2006, 08:42 AM~6490859
> *el perdido, why do you only come on when i'm not on :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## RO-BC

my new turntable stand


----------



## bad news

hey taco you sniff windex when youre on lil huh ! hahaha ! ohh by the way nice record player !


----------



## TOWN CAR92

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 10:55 PM~6496702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new turntable stand
> *


  Im glad you put them in the living room. Thats a good spot for them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol.........i see that windex bottle...lol


----------



## back yard boogie

almost that time!!1


and heres one for all those cheeseburgers, that need there spit cup and helmets!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 3 2006, 01:55 AM~6496702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new turntable stand
> *


DAMN FOOL! WHERE YOU GET THAT STAND? NEED TO GET MY HANDS ON ONE OF THOSE!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 06:40 PM~6501318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck ipod's. i would rather get tape casset player !


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## InkCrimes

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 12:59 PM~6485303
> *the pink bike belongs to Ink Krimes, but he hasn't been here in a loooonnnggg time
> *



:biggrin: HEY BRO WHATS BEEN GOING ON? YEAH I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THIS IN A MIN.... OH, ONE MORE THING IT'S NOT PINK!!! LOL MAGENTA... :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie

:thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

any more pixs of this


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2006, 11:40 PM~6501318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 4 2006, 11:12 PM~6506292
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will show you more at the show.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2006, 07:15 PM~6506305
> *I will show you more at the show.
> *


his personal naked pictures !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2006, 11:48 PM~6506506
> *his personal naked pictures !
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bad news

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FUNNY. WERENT WE TALKING ABOUT BOTH OF THESE BIKES A FEW MONTHS AGO?
KNIGHT'S QUEST








THE CROW








HAVENT SEEN EITHER IN YEARS. AND THEY BOTH SHOWED UP ON SET UP DAY.


----------



## sic713

damn...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2006, 07:13 AM~6507232
> *FUNNY.  WERENT WE TALKING ABOUT BOTH OF THESE BIKES A FEW MONTHS AGO?
> KNIGHT'S QUEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVENT SEEN EITHER IN YEARS.  AND THEY BOTH SHOWED UP ON SET UP DAY.
> *


----------



## deville

uffin:


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## NorCalLux

them the new invisable wheels?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 5 2006, 01:24 PM~6508713
> *them the new invisable wheels?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

dont get me wrong i like that frame,, wana sell it?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how much??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 5 2006, 02:28 PM~6508727
> *dont get me wrong i like that frame,,*


x2


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 03:16 PM~6508944
> *how much??
> *


pmed


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 03:08 PM~6508646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I thought that skirt was cracked in that one pic but then I was like damn thats the reflection from the paint.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 01:08 PM~6508646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That guy was selling that frame along time ago and no one wanted it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2006, 05:29 PM~6509667
> *That guy was selling that frame along time ago and no one wanted it.
> *


THAT GUY NEEDS A HAIRCUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 5 2006, 04:49 PM~6509748
> *THAT GUY NEEDS A HAIRCUT
> *


Your right.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 12:40 AM~6501318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u like the way my bike looks in your ipod huh :biggrin:


----------



## REC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 05:10 PM~6509839
> *u like the way my bike looks in your ipod huh :biggrin:
> *


Its alright.


----------



## 86' Chevy

pm me on how you put pics on.


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

before getting fully engraved!


----------



## bad news




----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN NICE BIKES AND PICS


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

people post some of youres!


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WHO DID THE HANDLEBARS AND SISSYBAR FOR FREAKY BEHAVIOR


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 11:27 AM~6515759
> *WHO DID THE HANDLEBARS AND SISSYBAR FOR FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> *


jesus.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 6 2006, 04:50 PM~6515939
> *jesus.
> *


praize the lord


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 7 2006, 11:52 AM~6515955
> *praize the lord
> *


amen.


----------



## adrian vasquez




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 6 2006, 04:50 PM~6515939
> *jesus.
> *


WAS IT ALOT


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 07:28 PM~6516180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Sic I just seen that bike yesterday. Did u just did what i thank u did?    :ugh: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

naw thats a real old ass pic from the begining of the year when i re did the bike..im not redoing that frame ever again


----------



## Cut N 3's

: Ok Just wondering :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

he was mad at the time


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 6 2006, 05:57 PM~6516376
> *he was mad at the time
> *


no i wasnt.. it was fun tho.. bondo was flying everywhere


----------



## -SUPER62-

my bike and my deuce... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

damn white paint looks so bright.. dats clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 6 2006, 06:24 PM~6517051
> *my bike and my deuce... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 03:27 PM~6515759
> *WHO DID THE HANDLEBARS AND SISSYBAR FOR FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> *


me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 6 2006, 02:52 PM~6515509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

i saw this and i told my lady when i better get one of these ! :angry: i better go out like this !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What magazine is this going to be in?


----------



## bad news

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QRPI7a2uZs


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2006, 10:02 PM~6532912
> *What magazine is this going to be in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

i like that finest creations bike


----------



## bad news

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4la1iWYOvU


----------



## bad news

any more juan ?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 5 2006, 05:49 PM~6509748
> *THAT GUY NEEDS A HAIRCUT
> *


i need no hair cut fool.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

TONY O'S BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://wzus.ask.com/r?t=a&d=us&s=a&c=p&ti=...48%2Fbk17ex.jpg
http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Misc.Pics/M...32/sprite07.jpg
http://wzus.ask.com/r?t=a&d=us&s=a&c=p&ti=...602%2Fbk8og.jpg
http://wzus.ask.com/r?t=a&d=us&s=a&c=p&ti=...602%2Fbk8og.jpg


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2006, 10:00 AM~6643018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm honored my bike is now in the "random bike" status :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2006, 07:15 AM~6517908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's bad ass. That's how I wanna go out too :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2006, 11:02 PM~6532912
> *What magazine is this going to be in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lrm 2 years ago


----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## NorCalLux

that would make a nice picture for a wall hahahha


----------



## LowRider_69

THATS MY WALL PAPER :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

PHOTOSHOOT LAST FRIDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 27 2006, 07:58 PM~6648627
> *PHOTOSHOOT LAST FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that twotons?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 09:02 PM~6648674
> *Was that twotons?
> *


YUP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What was this guys name again?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 09:06 PM~6648730
> *What was this guys name again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRANDON


----------



## NorCalLux

why did u help him up raul u just standed there


----------



## BOMBS INC.




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Nov 27 2006, 09:49 PM~6649591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

not many have seen these pix..at least i dont think so..lol










we now sell limonade! lol jk

















hahaha this one off da topic but its funny..

















ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I like that green bike in the pic with the green rims.


----------



## 817Lowrider

DIGGIN THAT GOLD BIKE


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 28 2006, 12:24 PM~6647070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sick ass pic that mannys bike ? where did you find this !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2006, 09:13 AM~6649702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIGGIN THAT GOLD BIKE
> *



Is homie interested in sellin that Lil Tiger? :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC

IT IS A TIGHT PICTURE I RIGHT CLICKED SAVE AS BACKGROUND ALSO


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 27 2006, 11:00 PM~6649659
> *not many have seen these pix..at least i dont think so..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we now sell limonade! lol jk *


 more pics of that girl sittin on the bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 28 2006, 02:18 AM~6650075
> *thats a sick ass pic that mannys bike ? where did you find this !
> *


deviantart.com and searched lowriders


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2006, 04:58 PM~6654988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dragula

my bike and the batmobile


----------



## Dragula

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Dragula_@Nov 29 2006, 12:53 AM~6656623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like she has a dick!


----------



## sic713

hahahahahahhaha :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2006, 10:08 PM~6656747
> *looks like she has a dick!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dragula

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2006, 10:08 PM~6656747
> *looks like she has a dick!
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 29 2006, 01:08 AM~6656747
> *looks like she has a dick!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 29 2006, 12:08 AM~6656747
> *looks like she has a dick!
> *


IT DOES AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 02:37 PM~6654051
> *more pics of that girl sittin on the bike
> *


that was the only one...they was jammin in a hurry..lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## cookiecrumble




----------



## RO-BC




----------



## RO-BC




----------



## 96tippin3

her pleasure


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ANOTHER SIC' PIC BY ''BOMBS INC.''


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2006, 12:02 AM~6671336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My forks and there not for sale.


----------



## Hernan

The day I sold it to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 09:15 PM~6671425
> *My forks and there not for sale.
> *


every things for sale....if the price is right.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 1 2006, 12:46 AM~6671677
> *every things for sale....if the price is right.
> *


i agree


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Nov 30 2006, 09:46 PM~6671677-->
> 
> 
> 
> every things for sale....if the price is right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Nov 30 2006, 09:53 PM~6671730
> *i agree
> *


Give me $999,999 and there yours.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2006, 01:08 AM~6671823
> *Give me $999,999 and there yours.
> *


told ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 30 2006, 09:41 PM~6671642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day I sold it to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino!
> *


Do you have any more pics of it? Why did it never make it to the magazine? I always wanted to get a better look at it. How much did it sell for?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 10:15 PM~6671425
> *My forks and there not for sale.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2006, 09:08 AM~6671823
> *Give me $999,999 and there yours.
> *



SOLD. I'll paypal it to ya today


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2006, 08:23 AM~6674958
> *SOLD.  I'll paypal it to ya today
> *


sorry i got them first douche bag  :uh:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Nov 30 2006, 09:36 AM~6665592
> *her pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have always liked the name of that bike


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice pics homies


----------



## mtl city

my bike


----------



## mtl city




----------



## NorCalLux

the invisable seat is nice touch


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6676083
> *the invisable seat is nice touch
> *


lol because i dont reseve it yet lol is not my folt


----------



## NorCalLux

what do u mean?


----------



## mtl city

someone on lil redo it for me lol.
xcuse me i dont really speek english :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

oh thats koo so ur gettin a custom one made


----------



## mtl city

yep


----------



## lowridersfinest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAll1tjkKis


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## casper805

this is the link


----------



## noe_from_texas

last show i went to


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

MY MODELS :biggrin: 

]


----------



## four13rider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 11:52 AM~6485256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 anyone have more pics of this and know where i can get 10" wheels and tires like that????? :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Dec 8 2006, 02:42 PM~6722866
> *anyone have more pics of this and know where i can get 10" wheels and tires like that????? :biggrin:
> *


If those are 10s I would like to know too .................Possible those could be twelves.......................


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Dec 8 2006, 11:59 PM~6727408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I JUST BOUGHT ONE EXACTLY LIKE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just found this information about Huffy's if anyone is interested. 

*Huffy Serial Numbers

Determining a Huffy's age requires two steps:

The last digit of the year of manufacture can be determined by the first digit of the serial number.
Then you have to look for other characteristics to determine the decade of manufacture.
Example: 
Your serial number starts with "5"
Your cycle has 26 x 1.75 tires
Your cycle has a built in tank
This would be a cycle manufactured in 1965*


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

rollin schwinn
thats how i do


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

you like that one a socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez

no.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 09:48 PM~6738082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

THATS CALLED FREE MONEY!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2006, 07:48 AM~6738082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember those days, those were bad ass :thumbsup:


Damn that's inspired me to make a "Food stamps" theme'd bike Forget about Cash Money, Ballerz, all that, lets go back to the humble days


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Drop'em

LATIN CARTEL -n- HOUSTON STYLES reping Odessa.......


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 11 2006, 10:23 PM~6744638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats some of our Orange County chapter...ShotCallers....


----------



## sergio187

some new pics i threw in the licence plate for the hell of it to see how it would look im trying to get some more done on it for world of wheels im prolly going to put it next to my brothers cutlass since its the same paint he says he will have it done this month


----------



## mitchell26

nice bike and car....is that a sub in the streeing wheel?


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

jiggle jiggle. damn I loved those jugs


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

why is roberto duran on the oscar de la hoya bike?


----------



## TonyO

Old School


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

da champ


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

tony is whoring it up


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2006, 06:46 PM~6764851
> *tony is whoring it up
> *


you know it


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

I still want to kick this guy's ass for calling this a "Mexican 4x4" :twak: fooker :guns:











:angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

I call it "a stupid ass's invention"


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2006, 06:50 PM~6764887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



2012 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2006, 08:50 AM~6764887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

I love this bike, might bring it out to PHX show this year


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

My Fairlady


----------



## noe_from_texas

haven't heard or seen this guy here in a while, tip of tex lowz


----------



## TonyO

My Swift Hornet has won a couple trophies


----------



## TonyO

TonyOwned


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

GET THE HELL AWAY KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

When I packed my trailer for Vegas show this year


----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

TonyO's tiedown of choice :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2006, 08:57 AM~6764937
> *GET THE HELL AWAY KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: theres that damn kid takin a dump again.... :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 15 2006, 09:04 AM~6764984
> *:roflmao: theres that damn kid takin a dump again.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

REC's frame a year ago


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

This is how I roll. Notice the date, I had these before the club even thought about making them. Gangsta  












Ok so for real I just didn't set the date on my camera :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

This Supershow was great, last time Finest Kreations had such a huge turnout. :tears:


----------



## TonyO

A champion's livingroom


----------



## TonyO

$10,500 I should buy it :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Phuck the haterz :guns:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## R.O.C

uffin:


----------



## bad news

well i finally got my room back  so i put all my parts that were every where ! still have more to put in here but just for tonight just wanted to show my little collection !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2006, 01:34 PM~6766566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much was it to chrome all of that?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i think he told me less than $200 :0


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2006, 09:14 AM~6765052
> *REC's frame a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0







today


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2006, 09:19 AM~6765083
> *A champion's livingroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whose living room is that? :dunno: 




















j/k homie! Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 16 2006, 11:44 AM~6771066
> *i think he told me less than $200 :0
> *


That sounds about right.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 15 2006, 09:04 AM~6764984
> *:roflmao: theres that damn kid takin a dump again.... :roflmao:
> *


hes leavin noe a chocolate bar


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 16 2006, 07:43 AM~6768262-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much was it to chrome all of that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $150 the first time but now it'll be something like $220 cuz of price hikes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chulow95_@Dec 17 2006, 04:00 AM~6772103
> *Whose living room is that?  :dunno:
> j/k homie! Looking good! :biggrin:
> *



Gene Bare's living room. 2 Trike of the Year and 2 Bomb of the Year awards.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

My next project, Skelator! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

"My bike's the best because it has a crown" 




























Ah, shyt talkin lil girl that owns that 16" Radical :roflmao:

Its a Jesus themed bike but come on now, how many of us think "Purple Crown = Crown Royal" :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

LIL PHX's favorite team :uh: 

Always see him at the stadium "Gooooooooo Cardinals" :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## D Twist

An OG style sissybar that I made up! NO IT'S NOT STORE BOUGHT!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 21 2006, 01:56 AM~6793264
> *An OG style sissybar that I made up!  NO IT'S NOT STORE BOUGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 20 2006, 02:56 PM~6793264
> *An OG style sissybar that I made up!  NO IT'S NOT STORE BOUGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pinstriped by Wimone just the other day.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

WOW THATS LIKE FOR A GRAPE THEME...............


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2006, 10:26 PM~6795300
> *Pinstriped by Wimone just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos bike is that for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know who its for but heres a better piuc of the front fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Regal Kings old bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2006, 07:10 PM~6800776
> *I dont know who its for but heres a better piuc of the front fender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much is something like that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 02:16 PM~6816428
> *how much is something like that?
> *


Get your bike painted first, then you can go find out.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 03:45 PM~6816543
> *Get your bike painted first, then you can go find out.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 03:45 PM~6816543
> *Get your bike painted first, then you can go find out.
> *


sounded like fighting words


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 03:45 PM~6816543
> *Get your bike painted first, then you can go find out.
> *


paint-owneddd


----------



## NorCalLux

goin to make him cry now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just get it painted and then we can find out. No big deal. Cant price it out now and then get your frame painted like a year later. Prices can change, the guy moves away, or some other shit happens.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 02:55 PM~6816314
> *Regal Kings old bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  why dont lil guy have that shit since aint regal king his big bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RK's bike was stolden or some bullshit.


----------



## eric ramos

damn tatsuks


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## bad news

here you go eric !


----------



## eric ramos

hit me up in a pm homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2006, 08:41 PM~6858738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


74 stingray II and a 72 fastback.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2006, 08:43 PM~6858758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ths aint a schwinn bro, trust me.


----------



## Crazylife13

damn how much money do u guys dump into bikes


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 30 2006, 12:34 AM~6860611
> *damn how much money do u guys dump into bikes
> *


A lot, but hella worth it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 29 2006, 11:34 PM~6860611
> *damn how much money do u guys dump into bikes
> *


Whatever is necessary.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 01:08 AM~6860856
> *Whatever is necessary.
> *


x infinite


----------



## AMB1800

i got a girl bike in a lrm named Jester Show, i think its a 16", is it still out??

will post pic of it later


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Dec 30 2006, 02:33 AM~6860608
> *Ths aint a schwinn bro, trust  me.
> *


I didnt say it was


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2006, 10:42 AM~6862347
> *I didnt say it was
> *


Sweet. In that same picture you can see part of the very rare schwinn limo bike.


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

there you go eric just for you buddy ! enjoy lil


----------



## eric ramos

FUK YEA YOU HAVE SUCH A DAMN DEAL MAN I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2006, 06:01 PM~6866962
> *FUK YEA YOU HAVE SUCH A DAMN DEAL MAN I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sssssshhhhhmuthat fucker deal off pm ! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 31 2006, 01:03 AM~6866979
> *sssssshhhhhmuthat fucker deal off pm !  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2006, 09:46 PM~6866791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, alot of memories in there...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any more pics of twisted obsession?


----------



## AMB1800

this 16" still out??? :0 





showed in LRM august 2000


----------



## bad news

show once in a while in texas !???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 1 2007, 01:16 PM~6876092
> *show once in a while in texas !???
> *


yea it was at lrm houston last yr i think.. dont realy remember .. but i seen it somewhere within the last 2 yrs


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 05:33 PM~6877846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the girl looks good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 1 2007, 05:39 PM~6877880
> *the girl looks good
> *


very good


----------



## HD Lowrider

ALRIGHT JENNY!!!

She's moving on up!!!

Here are three more links to some other pics of her. I will be sure to tell her that she now has some fans on *LIL*.

http://www.socalcustoms.com/Features/KTNKCHR/1.htm

http://www.socalcustoms.com/Models/JennyP/index.htm

http://www.lwattsphoto.com/galleries/Jenny/gallery.htm



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider

How about this pic, cover of March '07 Tattoo mag.


----------



## mitchell26

just after my rims were painted and fairly cleaned white walls, one of my favourite pics when my bike was like this lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

finally a new page


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## noe_from_texas

best display ever


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2007, 12:14 PM~6943042
> *best display ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh man, i was at this show...that shit was pretty fucken cool, it looked like a schwinn parts catalog display...


----------



## RO-BC

LOOK AT THAT **** LOL J/K NOE


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2007, 01:16 PM~6943063
> *LOOK AT THAT **** LOL J/K NOE
> *


----------



## RO-BC

LOL THATS A GOOD ONE DUDE 2 CHEY


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2007, 12:20 PM~6943112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEST DAMN PICTURE ON LAYITLOW SHIT WAS HELLA OLD SCHOOL NOE WHY YOU GOT PICS OF ME ON YOUR COMPUTER LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas

is this the one you meant Taco?


----------



## RO-BC

HELL YEAH LOOK AT LINVILLE TOO DAMN THATS A CLASSIC PICTUTRE THE BIG FAT GUY NEXT TO ME HAD PARTS MADE BY BARRETT RUSSEL AND BOY WHERE THEM HANDLE BARS BIG ALMOST LIKE A MOTORCYCLES APE HANGERS AND THE LIL SKINNY TURD NEXT TO ME WAS JASON BOGEOFF OWNER OF RUGRATS HE IS THE ONE THAT GOT FINEST STARTED IN FLORIDA AND BROUGHT ME AND LINVILLE TOGETHER AS FRIENDS LOL


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## RO-BC

CHECK OUT MY SHOES FUCKIN SHELLTOES WITH BABY BLUE FAT LACES DAMN THEM WAS THE DAYS


----------



## RO-BC

MEEEEEEEEEEEEMORIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2007, 11:14 AM~6943042
> *best display ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jan 2 2007, 10:32 PM~6888122
> *ALRIGHT JENNY!!!
> 
> She's moving on up!!!
> 
> Here are three more links to some other pics of her.  I will be sure to tell her that she now has some fans on LIL.
> 
> http://www.socalcustoms.com/Features/KTNKCHR/1.htm
> 
> http://www.socalcustoms.com/Models/JennyP/index.htm
> 
> http://www.lwattsphoto.com/galleries/Jenny/gallery.htm
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## b_boy02000

http://http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a5...ga/824e82e6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## b_boy02000




----------



## 90lowlow

WTF?? this urs thats one very different lookin bike


----------



## b_boy02000

yea i went into that one without thinkin too much about a design, i jus hacked out a bunch of sheet metal welded it up, cut out a few bars stretched a few things and came up with this crap. it was a 20 inch grils schwin frame but now its gonna be a 28 inch rollin on 26 inch rims. thinkin bout trike'n it, not shure yet tho


----------



## b_boy02000

before...









midway mockup










seat post has now been dropped 4 inches, from the crank case back i bent and added square tubing turned on edge(8 inches longer than stock bak half)air piping will be hardlined thru the frame and will lay crank when layed out.


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 15 2007, 04:13 PM~6994442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## b_boy02000




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## sic713




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:42 PM~6995390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


click and save


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 15 2007, 03:13 PM~6994442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry homie but, :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 05:43 PM~6995406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: goodtimes huh


----------



## sic713

yup..goodtimes..


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 05:42 PM~6995390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool ass pic. I never knew that the tank was soo wide.


----------



## REC




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jan 15 2007, 10:33 PM~6998211-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a cool ass pic. I never knew that the tank was soo wide.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.. very wide.. i took that pic for the crank magazine photoshoot
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Jan 17 2007, 11:34 PM~7018608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic.. i wish mines fit in my room


----------



## REC

TEXAS AND CALIFORNIA :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 17 2007, 10:46 PM~7018695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS AND CALIFORNIA  :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Today was changuard day.  This is for big9er. I ran out of blades but I will take care of it tomorrow.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 17 2007, 11:46 PM~7018695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS AND CALIFORNIA  :0
> *


hahaha look at cutty


----------



## 86' Chevy

:roflmao:


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2007, 09:12 PM~7050416
> *Today was changuard day.    This is for big9er. I ran out of blades but I will take care of it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 17 2007, 11:46 PM~7018695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS AND CALIFORNIA  :0
> *


GOD DAMN! :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2007, 05:22 PM~7103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 08:23 PM~7103955
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2 i got 1 of those 
freebie holla bone


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 09:25 PM~7103959
> *x2 i got 1 of those
> freebie holla bone
> *


These were just made today! :0 except the middle one of course! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2007, 02:30 PM~7055748
> *hahaha  look at cutty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2007, 05:27 PM~7103964
> *These were just made today! :0  except the middle one of course! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2007, 06:22 PM~7103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THE ONE ON THE RIGHT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 03:13 AM~7107162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLOWNIN' BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric looks happer then ever as a clown


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 817Lowrider

is that photographer company or engraving company twotonz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 09:43 AM~7107979
> *is that photographer company or engraving company twotonz
> *


he just does photography.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 11:54 PM~6470764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this had to have been the worst weather ive been in it was so damn hot that day and both of my tanks blew up and made my border poles fall :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So I went to the easyriders bike show a few weeks ago and I took some pics. I figured I would show them to you guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

3d


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This one was cool cause instead of flames, they had mural or a bottle of beer opening on the front fender and the beer is spilling all over the tank and frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

:ugh: :ugh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NO MAS MOTORCYCLES POR FAVOR :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 02:25 PM~7109839
> *NO MAS MOTORCYCLES POR FAVOR :biggrin:
> *


why not?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:24 PM~7109831
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


whats your problem now?


----------



## deville

Nice bikes uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7109860
> *why not?
> *


CUS I WANNA SEE SOME LOWLOWS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 02:31 PM~7109888
> *CUS I WANNA SEE SOME LOWLOWS :biggrin:
> *


Im almost done.


----------



## NorCalLux

505 slammers BC


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

heres erics *** bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Heres one for cutty


----------



## NorCalLux

i bet the girl that drives that kan kick some asshole


----------



## deville

This is the random picture topic, so im pretty sure Raul has the right top post whatever he wants.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THOSE LOOK LIKE MINI CHOPPERS 5 SUM REASON.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:36 PM~7109922
> *i bet the girl that drives that kan kick some asshole
> *


she can probably smash you pretty good then.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

rauls mad becuse he thought it was a lowrider bike show he went to


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:38 PM~7109947
> *rauls mad becuse he thought it was a lowrider bike show he went to
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW BTATZ BIKE AT WALL MART
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 03:39 PM~7109960
> *NEW BTATZ BIKE AT WALL MART
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN
> *


thats sumthing eric would buy n leave it like it is and tell everyone hes cool and build it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 02:39 PM~7109960
> *NEW BTATZ BIKE AT WALL MART
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN
> *


How long before cutty goes and buys one?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 03:40 PM~7109975
> *How long before cutty goes and buys one?
> *


more like how long before eric goes :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

i can see eric ridin that bike with his purse on


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:41 PM~7109983
> *There not at my walmart yet. :uh:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 03:44 PM~7110003
> *im going to get one for sure so i can be the person i always wanted to be
> *


:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:45 PM~7110015
> *Im going to get one and call it Fremont Love.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

ARE YALL BEEFEN ARE YALL JUST PLAYIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 02:46 PM~7110023
> *ARE YALL BEEFEN ARE YALL JUST PLAYIN
> *


Cutty really does hate me.


----------



## deville

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7110021
> *when i get one im gion to put fake flowers on the front and call it flowers of love and a rainbow sticker on the back fender
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7110023
> *ARE YALL BEEFEN ARE YALL JUST PLAYIN
> *


im gettin sick of rauls bullshit he always thinks its serioius


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:47 PM~7110040
> *That bike is perfect for me cause its a wanna be schwinn and Im a wanna be nortena.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 03:49 PM~7110048
> *i like to eat bannanas on one of them bikes while im yellin peace n love to all
> *


ok no more the topics gettin fuked up :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This was probably the best display out there. If you notice in the pics, no one has a decent display.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WALMARTS GONNA END UP MAKING A RADICAL TRIKE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 28 2007, 03:30 PM~7110332
> *WALMARTS GONNA END UP MAKING A RADICAL TRIKE.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:03 PM~7110579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good looking schwinn


----------



## 817Lowrider

THERE WE GO


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:04 PM~7110583
> *thats a good looking schwinn
> *


I still got it. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whos this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:07 PM~7110599
> *I still got it.  :biggrin:
> *


What are you planning to do with it.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:05 PM~7110589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS FRAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:09 PM~7110617
> *What are you planning to do with it.
> *


I think the owner wants it back.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 07:10 PM~7110628
> *I LOVE THIS FRAME
> *


I DONT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:14 PM~7110649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:19 PM~7110690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why would he cut off the kickstand mount.,


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 07:20 PM~7110702
> *why would he cut off the kickstand mount.,
> *


IM CUTTING MINE OFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:20 PM~7110702
> *why would he cut off the kickstand mount.,
> *


We got it like that. We raffled the bike off at our car show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 05:21 PM~7110715
> *IM CUTTING MINE OFF
> *


why the hell would you do that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:23 PM~7110740
> *why the hell would you do that?
> *


Cause he wont need it and he wants the points for the modifications. Erics and mine are cut off. I cant remember who else cut theres off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:26 PM~7110763
> *Cause he wont need it and he wants the points for the modifications. Erics and mine are cut off. I cant remember who else cut theres off.
> *


I didnt know it gave points. Now I see.  
but I would still keep it OG



Whoa, Im a poet, 
I dont even know it. 
I rhyme,
all the time.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7110773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that alot, got any full pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:29 PM~7110790
> *I like that alot, got any full pics?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:36 PM~7110873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very clean uffin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 05:08 PM~7110609
> *whos this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn wim on the phone and doin that shit props for that i would get destracted


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7110784
> *I didnt know it gave points. Now I see.
> but I would still keep it OG
> Whoa, Im a poet,
> I dont even know it.
> I rhyme,
> all the time.
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


Heres mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I cant wait to start working on this. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Remember this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7112436
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha u still got that huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7112436
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAAAAAAAAAAMN THATS FUNNY SO THAT IS ALL THE FUSS THAT GUY WAS CRYING ABOUT THAT BITCH IS FUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGLLLY RAUL YOU MADE MY DAY WITH THAT ONE LOL I WAS ALWAYS WONDERING WHAT THE PICTURE LOOKED LIKE THE WAY THE GUY WAS CRYING OVER IT LOL 
LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THEM SHITZUS OR PUGS LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2007, 07:39 PM~7112551
> *DAAAAAAAAAAMN THATS FUNNY SO THAT IS ALL THE FUSS THAT GUY WAS CRYING ABOUT THAT BITCH IS FUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGLLLY RAUL YOU MADE MY DAY WITH THAT ONE LOL I WAS ALWAYS WONDERING WHAT THE PICTURE LOOKED LIKE THE WAY THE GUY WAS CRYING OVER IT LOL
> LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THEM SHITZUS OR PUGS LOL
> *


I think I have two more pics but there was about 6 total pics. I didnt get them all. Im glad i could help homie. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7110763
> *Cause he wont need it and he wants the points for the modifications. Erics and mine are cut off. I cant remember who else cut theres off.
> *


----------



## bad news

there use when you have a trike !


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

WHY DONT THE FUCKING SEATPOST I BOUGHT FROM THE BIKE SHOP FIT IN MY SCHWINN :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 07:57 PM~7112788
> *WHY DONT THE FUCKING SEATPOST I BOUGHT FROM THE BIKE SHOP FIT IN MY SCHWINN :angry:
> *


Do you have a pic of it? How much was it?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:55 PM~7112744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7112802
> *Do you have a pic of it? How much was it?
> *


6 BUCKS AND NO PIC


----------



## eric ramos

the skirst are kinda werd on that one ?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 08:57 PM~7112788
> *WHY DONT THE FUCKING SEATPOST I BOUGHT FROM THE BIKE SHOP FIT IN MY SCHWINN :angry:
> *


 :0 damn this reminds me i dont have one fuk just another part to get lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 08:01 PM~7112840
> *6 BUCKS  AND NO PIC
> *


you and eric should buy real schwinn one and cut it in half.


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmm i was goign to get one dtwisted from bone 
but i dont kno if it will fit i told him schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 08:49 PM~7112662
> *I think I have two more pics but there was about 6 total pics. I didnt get them all. Im glad i could help homie.  :biggrin:
> *


post the other ones


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 04:16 PM~7110665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2007, 09:14 PM~7113791
> *post the other ones
> *


Later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7113864
> *:biggrin:
> *


we can talk later.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 08:15 PM~7113036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my homies bike from blvd kings. hes coming out hard this year.

hes after cutty too. :0


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 10:46 PM~7114118
> *Later.
> *


post the china up now raul


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf is that its wild


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:33 PM~7112499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider

it used to look better before my nefew got ahold of it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2007, 05:10 PM~7120735
> *thats nice.
> *


how mines will be from show to show


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 04:08 PM~7120704
> *wtf is that its wild
> *


Its different now cause its in color. Im sure hes going to bust out at the LRM show out here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Not sure if I posted this before.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Last one taco.


----------



## RO-BC

lol someone should post that up in that one dudes pm lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 29 2007, 10:25 PM~7124269
> *lol someone  should post that up in that one dudes pm lol
> *


lol.. fucked up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

for juan gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

alrready homie


----------



## D Twist




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 7 2007, 08:00 PM~7204039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yikes!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## AMB1800

i saw worse :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2007, 07:40 AM~7123771
> *Last one taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn over a year later and I'm finally seeing that pic :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 8 2007, 07:00 AM~7204039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's how you ship your parts right? Hmmm :scrutinize:



J/K :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Ah damn its on now, I got truck loads of random bike pics


----------



## TonyO

Doos Open :roflmao:

That bike is off da chain :cheesy: 

How do you ride with that? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

Backplate


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

damn!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

TNT Chainguards coming soon


----------



## TonyO

blade steering wheels being ordered NOW


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Every detail


----------



## TonyO

Let me tell you the tail under the Y was a bitch


----------



## TonyO

Peep the engraving in the drawing :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

any interest in this design?


----------



## TonyO

don't make me bust a cap in yo ass :angry:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

how about these forks?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Lil Devil Frame is now TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO

First $7K takes it 

This bike is like Rocky, after many years its still a winner. 

SuperShow 2001 1st place 20" Semi Custom

Fantasy Returns in SuperShow 2006 1st place Semi Custom against 11 other bikes in that category.


----------



## TonyO

This is how I step


----------



## TonyO

Back in tha day 2001 SuperShow :tears:


----------



## TonyO

Hate on Dragon Trike and Inferno all you want but this pic says it all


----------



## TonyO

This car was for sale at a local show $10,500


----------



## TonyO

Old School. Look for this frame's rebirth in Kandyshop Kustoms topic  busting out later this year


----------



## TonyO

They see us rollin they hatin


----------



## TonyO

Tear down after Supershow :tears: 365 days later lets see what happens :0


----------



## TonyO

Champion trike


----------



## TonyO

Another Champion trike from the same club WTF??? 

All the haters say boooooo

All the haters say YOU SUCK

All the haters say F**K YOU


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

this is how I roll


----------



## TonyO

And these make sure everything stays put. :cheesy: 

$19.95 at Walmart :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

still for sale make an offer


----------



## TonyO

more pics of how I roll. Man it was a pain loading it all but I did it all by myself :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

storage shed


Peep the Black Phantom


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

more from the shed


----------



## TonyO

This seat had to go :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO

bedroom shot hno:


----------



## TonyO

the little guy on top of the Pixie. Currently under major restoration


----------



## TonyO

Is that a monster under my bed? No its a Schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Orange Krate repro. I got bikes coming out of my ears  :around:


----------



## TonyO

Grey Ghost Repro in San Diego 2005










Midget Stingray at the same show


----------



## TonyO

Fantasy in PHX 2005 before the TonyOwnage


----------



## TonyO

another one


----------



## TonyO

I love this one. After I got it off Ebay last summer the losing bidder offered me about $30 more than I paid, I said no :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO

AMX Bikes are the bomb :thumbsup: I picked this up for $100 with shipping 5 years ago


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only TX


















That's how they roll


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

this one went on sale on ebay for $350 or $400 buy it now, I hated to turn that deal down but I had too many others :tears:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

WickedDragon68 by my bike in PHX 2005


----------



## TonyO

Ink Crimes seat


----------



## TonyO

2nd best 20" Mild out there. Noone will ever beat wimone


----------



## TonyO

Dtwist bearing cups by Dtwist and Bone Collector available now for $25 per set, hit them up soon before TNT starts busting out with our own version of laser cut cups hno:


----------



## TonyO

got this one for sale, has the thin wheels and fenders, very cool, chrome is about a 9


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

currently the undefeated 16" Street. Built to compete against Simple Girl Gone Wild but the two haven't hit heads yet 

Only 16" Street to ever win a sweepstakes at a LRM show :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

This bike will be missed :tears:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Lots O Love, very awesome bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Creamator was tough










But Wyatt's Revenge was tougher










Couldn't stand up to Lady Death though


----------



## TonyO

San Diego 2006 Most Bike Club Members, Most Car Club Members, Best Car Club Display. 










Balloons could be seen from the interstate, gangsta


----------



## TonyO

My lineup: only 5 Entries


----------



## TonyO

My skateboards will be exhibition only now :tears:

I spent $300 on both of these too


----------



## 817Lowrider

that's not a real type of schwinn right.


----------



## TonyO

X Trike San Diego 2005










X Trike San Diego 2006










That's what its all about right there, never stop workin on your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Inferno's bust out show San Diego 2005

now 2x Bomb of the Year


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 10:40 PM~7123771
> *Last one taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  more more


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Best murals


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

LIL PHX's Throne


----------



## TonyO

Ah damn, nice big and natural :thumbsup: Very soft and fluffy too


----------



## TonyO

old school


----------



## TonyO

Small part of my collection


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

This bike is done right No corners were cut, no detail was left out. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 07:16 PM~7207764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

i never knew that after shock had leafing on his rims ! :0


----------



## excalibur

tony O needs to stop posting double prints of pic's already in this topic! :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:  :ugh: hno: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7215467
> *tony O needs to stop posting double prints of pic's already in this topic!  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:    :ugh:  hno:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 03:36 PM~7209481
> *old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey tony is that the frame john got


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26

for noe  








what ya think?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7215584
> *ey tony is that the frame john got
> *


Yes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 9 2007, 06:16 PM~7220912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 09:33 AM~7207951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First $7K takes it
> 
> This bike is like Rocky, after many years its still a winner.
> 
> SuperShow 2001  1st place 20" Semi Custom
> 
> Fantasy Returns  in SuperShow 2006 1st place Semi Custom against 11 other bikes in that category.
> *


If you part it ill jump on the frame?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

i seen that steering wheel for sale somewhere a while ago


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 11:36 AM~7209476
> *Ah damn, nice big and natural :thumbsup:  Very soft and fluffy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 she was digging the gogogo gadjet watch you got on or it might be the speacial ed look you got on youre FACE!????????? idk but she looks like a dude tonyo i think youre eating to many krispy kreams


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 9 2007, 04:16 PM~7220912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## CE 707




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 9 2007, 11:05 PM~7223580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love those letters..
my kind of style


----------



## 86' Chevy

HERe are 2 I found but there not mine!


----------



## 86' Chevy

MORE...........


----------



## OSO 805

:0 spawn :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:33 PM~7230037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whatever happened to it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 10 2007, 10:34 PM~7230044
> *Whatever happened to it?
> *


I dont know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:36 PM~7230052
> *I dont know.
> *


its too bad, real good potential.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

who has it now


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 10:41 PM~7230080
> *who has it now
> *


It probably returned to the earth where it came from, never to be seen again.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:12 PM~7230218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a bro do you have any more pics my boy rubens bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Let me see what else I got.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats all I got. I thought your homie was going to beat me that day but he left early. 

This was the Socios line up that day. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cuttys new bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:32 PM~7230292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes planing a come back for creative expressions b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Old School.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 05:38 PM~7230325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice as


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 10 2007, 11:36 PM~7230317-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cuttys new bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7230325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

No, thats an old ass bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 10:12 AM~7231736
> *No, thats an old ass bike.
> *


dangit


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 12:36 AM~7230317
> *Cuttys new bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone know where I can git a pair of chrome fork braces like these


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:46 PM~7230360
> *Old School.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











twisted diamond from rocklin reppen CE


----------



## eric ramos

tat plaka is str8 wild stlye i love it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 01:36 AM~7230317
> *Cuttys new bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE IT


----------



## eric ramos

no shit u like street bike with flat twist


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 04:21 PM~7232842
> *no shit u like street bike with flat twist
> *


I LOVE FLAT TWIST


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 04:24 PM~7232857
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 01:22 PM~7232847
> *I LOVE FLAT TWIST
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 04:27 PM~7232867
> *:roflmao:
> *


i do :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2007, 01:42 PM~7232950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2007, 02:42 PM~7232950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL TAKE THIS..THANK YOU VERY MUCH. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 03:47 PM~7232975
> *ILL TAKE THIS..THANK YOU VERY MUCH. :biggrin:
> *


I WILL SOON HAVE 10 OF THESE IN STOCK AT A GOOD ASS PRICE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 04:34 PM~7233193
> *:0  :0
> *


yea we are working on alot of crazy ass thangs but i want to see what other business are busting out lol


----------



## REC




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 05:55 PM~7241024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pac man :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 04:35 PM~7232909
> *i do :dunno:
> *


i feel ya flat twist is og on streets


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 13 2007, 12:55 AM~7241024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I know what I'm doing in Vegas next year if I get bored. I challenge you to Pac Man on your fender monitor :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2007, 03:05 PM~7241107
> *pac man :biggrin:
> *


no shit :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 07:03 PM~7241659
> *no shit :uh:
> *


STF


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2007, 04:18 PM~7241789
> *STF
> *


whut da hell is that...
"stf" ??
:dunno:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 03:22 PM~7232847
> *I LOVE FLAT TWIST
> *


Dude lay of the xtc pills


----------



## NorCalLux

juan prolly gets off on flat twist too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 01:55 PM~7241024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 11:07 AM~7208259
> *Rollerz Only TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how they roll
> *



that is wack


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## NorCalLux

how much did hernan charge u for the lite?


----------



## ripsta85

it wasnt done by hernan it was done for free by a club member all i had to pay for was the platijng and tips for the engraving


----------



## NorCalLux

damn that looks alot like hernans style


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 08:15 PM~7263928
> *that is wack
> *


please, its a viper, probably faster than anything you'll ever drive. Even I could pull hoes in that car. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

just got this yesterday !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 15 2007, 07:53 PM~7273833
> *just got this yesterday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the plastic one?


----------



## bad news

ya its actually in really good condition for being plastic and the light bracket is chromed i thought they didnt come chrome and no crakcs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 15 2007, 07:55 PM~7273857
> *ya its actually in really good condition for being plastic and the light bracket is chromed i thought they didnt come chrome and no crakcs
> *


I have one but the lens is cracked and the chrome is scratched bad. I wish I knew someone who could rechrome it. My bracket needs plating. I need to go look for it cause I havent seen it in a while.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2007, 07:58 PM~7273889
> *I have one but the lens is cracked and the chrome is scratched bad. I wish I knew someone who could rechrome it. My bracket needs plating. I need to go look for it cause I havent seen it in a while.
> *


honestly if you want to rechrome it hit up the model section they have a plater in there some where and they plate plastic honestly no joke real good plateing you should ask and as for the lens good luck !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 15 2007, 08:06 PM~7273966
> *honestly if you want to rechrome it hit up the model section they have a plater in there some where and they plate plastic honestly no joke real good plateing you should ask and as for the lens good luck !
> *


I figure as long as the chrome is good it will be ok. I might try to make a new lens or something custom to customize it.


----------



## D Twist




----------



## mitchell26

damn, nice frame


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 16 2007, 11:31 PM~7282204
> * damn, nice frame
> *


thanks!


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2007, 09:34 PM~7282219
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iz it for it is hella nicezzz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7282193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2007, 07:34 PM~7282219
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL ME THE WHEELS AND TIRES!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7282193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean looking frame ! you should also do the bottom pole !!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 16 2007, 08:34 PM~7282700
> *thats a clean looking frame ! you should also do the bottom pole !!
> *


Yea, that will look really good on that frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by fool+Feb 17 2007, 12:27 AM~7282633-->
> 
> 
> 
> SELL ME THE WHEELS AND TIRES!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 17 2007, 12:34 AM~7282700
> *thats a clean looking frame ! you should also do the bottom pole !!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> overkill
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 12:35 AM~7282713
> *Yea, that will look really good on that frame.  :thumbsup:
> *


it's not mine anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7282768
> *I only have the frame.
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

them bratz frames are great to mod up


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is that you sic? In the red.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 06:26 PM~7284270
> *them bratz frames are great to mod up
> *


no doubt








 :biggrin:


----------



## THE RUNS

me


----------



## THE RUNS




----------



## 86' Chevy

my forks









somew other pics I found


----------



## REC




----------



## 817Lowrider

April 1976


----------



## 86' Chevy

Ds bike


----------



## 86' Chevy

I am really borded so here is more


----------



## 86' Chevy

more>>>


----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## marya




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is the light that I bought.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

the trikes display is the one that livin legend owns now


----------



## sic713

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=24544&st=17960


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 17 2007, 09:35 AM~7285462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 02:27 AM~7284280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you sic? In the red.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 01:27 AM~7284280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you sic? In the red.
> *


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 09:01 PM~7294870
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=24544&st=17960
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

18+ only the 3rd pic of the chick on the trike (naked) 
www.lowriderchulas.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 19 2007, 12:34 PM~7298900
> *18+ only the 3rd pic of the chick on the trike (naked)
> www.lowriderchulas.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 03:36 PM~7298912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its a sick bike tho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 10:36 PM~7288857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the lil cat on the glass? is that like schwinns mascot?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 01:19 PM~7299232
> *whats the lil cat on the glass? is that like schwinns mascot?
> *


I have no idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Here is something simular. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Dynamo-Front-R...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

link dont work fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just go to ebay and type schwinn lights into the search and its one of the first ones.


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 19 2007, 02:34 PM~7298900
> *18+ only the 3rd pic of the chick on the trike (naked)
> www.lowriderchulas.com
> *



who rides a bike like that,its pretty fucking sick :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 11:27 AM~7284280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you sic? In the red.
> *


LIL Crew back in the day. TonyO, Sic, Socios BC Prez, and Hopper Ali :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2007, 07:19 PM~7306241
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Word. You were the one taking the photo.


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's a funny picture


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 08:16 AM~7306214
> *LIL Crew back in the day.  TonyO, Sic, Socios BC Prez, and Hopper Ali  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## goofy

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Doos Open


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 02:49 PM~7309294
> *Doos Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the seats gay.


----------



## NorCalLux

i hate the whole bike


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 20 2007, 03:10 PM~7309479
> *i hate the whole bike
> *


taco should tip it over.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the_guy_@Feb 21 2007, 01:03 AM~7309429
> *the seats gay.
> *



He won Best upholstery at a show once  :dunno:


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7309570
> *He won Best upholstery at a show once   :dunno:
> *


bribed the judge


----------



## AMB1800

what thaa???? :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux

the bike has to much crap on it looks ugly as fuck i like sumthing that looks like a bike no a future flyin saucer


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 20 2007, 03:24 PM~7309613
> *the bike has to much crap on it looks ugly as fuck i like sumthing that looks like a bike no a future flyin saucer
> *


looks like crap.


----------



## NorCalLux

the forks are huge as fuck looks retarted


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 21 2007, 01:29 AM~7309663
> *the forks are huge as fuck looks retarted
> *



You know you like them


----------



## TonyO

peep the wheels. That bike is off da chain :0


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 03:32 PM~7309684
> *peep the wheels.  That bike is off da chain  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dq that bitch. :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the_guy_@Feb 21 2007, 01:38 AM~7309721
> *dq that bitch. :angry:
> *



Could be why he doesn't take it to an LRM show :dunno:


----------



## the_guy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7309745
> *Could be why he doesn't take it to an LRM show :dunno:
> *


word?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 02:49 PM~7309294
> *Doos Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


believe it or not dis bike beat wims i was like

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

one thing i do love about it is the plating


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7311928
> *one thing i do love about it is the plating
> *


thats about all there is


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 20 2007, 07:13 PM~7311914
> *believe it or not dis bike beat wims i was like
> 
> :0
> *


its all politics LG shows are like that how can that fuckin bike win with no chain or wheels its all bullshit


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 01:49 PM~7309294
> *Doos Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big blob of shit in the front


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 03:31 PM~7309675
> *You know you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


master mind? fo wat? :0 its ok the chiken wire wat kills the whole bike


----------



## CE 707

its a home depot built bike


----------



## mitchell26

thats the seat made out of?


----------



## eric ramos

chiken wire 
can u see?


----------



## mitchell26

upholstered chicken wire?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

HATERS!!!!!


----------



## sic713

no shit huh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 10:16 AM~7306214
> *LIL Crew back in the day.  TonyO, Sic, Socios BC Prez, and Hopper Ali  :biggrin:
> *


now who is who lol


----------



## mitchell26

i aint hatin lol...just wanted to know


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 01:49 PM~7309294
> *Doos Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could have been a nice bike if the seat didnt look like it came off a backhoe and the faced parts were designed a little better.


----------



## excalibur

yea, the seat sux, and the lack of wheels and chain are kinda iffy, but I like the idea of the bike, the frame is cool, the paint is sick, and the parts are kinda cool. I think it was just executed wrong, but one hell of an idea. 

Im sorry, but I like it.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by the_guy_@Feb 20 2007, 03:38 PM~7309721
> *dq that bitch. :angry:
> *


I dont see why, cars do it all the time. mabey he has some paint work up in the fenders and stuff. its origonal.


----------



## 96tippin3

:biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 12:19 PM~7314609
> *yea, the seat sux, and the lack of wheels and chain are kinda iffy, but I like the idea of the bike, the frame is cool, the paint is sick, and the parts are kinda cool.  I think it was just executed wrong, but one hell of an idea.
> 
> Im sorry, but I like it.
> *



The paint and frame are bad ass. 

Off the LRM tour this bike whups ass because judges out there just dont know, they dont judge based on LRM rules which go over everything. On the tour this bike might be DQ'd just because the wheels are not on it making it non functional out of the trailer.

The reason this guy wins is because of the overall look but then again he has no hydros, no pinstriping, no murals, no upholstery, engraving looks like it was done on top of the chrome..... There are just so many things like that in every category that ruin the bike. He has really cool ideas and the frame was done very bad ass but in individual categories it falls apart.

Very great ideas but it comes up short because he didn't keep LRM rules in mind when building it. I always build my bikes to fit LRM rules because I know if it follows LRM rules that's all that matters, any other show judge should see the detail and work that went into it but when you get a 15 yr old punk that doesn't even know how to wipe his ass as a judge then you get phucked up results.

A lot of people talk shit about LRM but ya know what, they do set the standard out there for judging and organization. I have never seen such an unorganized show as I have at the Lowrider Nationals. LRM's shows are much better organized because of communication and people who know what goes where because they've been doing it for a while.


----------



## RO-BC

point blank the bike is worthless parts are over done and the wheels and shit are just gay reason why im saying such things is cauise i met the owner and all i heard was my bike is so radical it cant go no more and my bike is the best radical bike out there this is how most of the fresno area lowriders think bout there rides this is why i dont associate with most of them they all are tuned into the same frequency the bike aint shit he would never be able to compete with heavy hitters on top of that if my bike was done right now it would destroy his and my bike is only full custom just the ideas alone that are being created for my bike would chop him up thats one reason why i cant waite to finish it so i can hit up lg show and clean house


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7315343
> *point blank the bike is worthless parts are over done and the wheels and shit are just gay reason why im saying such things is cauise i met the owner and all i heard was my bike is so radical it cant go no more and my bike is the best radical bike out there this is how most of the fresno area lowriders think bout there rides this is why i dont associate with most of them they all are tuned into the same frequency the bike aint shit he would never be able to compete with heavy hitters on top of that if my bike was done right now it would destroy his and my bike is only full custom just the ideas alone that are being created for my bike would chop him up thats one reason why i cant waite to finish it so i can hit up lg show and clean house
> *



The guy talks a lot of smack but you know what? He owns a chrome shop and I beat his ass out for Best Plating at the Nationals with Fantasy :roflmao: Mirrored gold trumps mirrored chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 01:23 AM~7314614
> *I dont see why,  cars do it all the time. mabey he has some paint work up in the fenders and stuff.  its origonal.
> *


thats what i said cars dont to show plating detail murals or just for the heck of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

HATERS!!!!!


----------



## lowrid3r

any body got more of this trike?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

whats that badge on the frame stand for?


----------



## excalibur

kottonmouth kings


----------



## excalibur




----------



## sic713

nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 03:49 PM~7309294
> *Doos Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS BIKE CAN GO BACK TO THE SCRAP YARD AND DONT BRING IT OUT ANYMORE CUZ I CREMATED THAT BIKE..ITS HISTORY..... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 07:09 PM~7321288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

bike looks tight what show was that at??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7321450
> *THIS BIKE CAN GO BACK TO THE SCRAP YARD AND DONT BRING IT OUT ANYMORE CUZ I CREMATED THAT BIKE..ITS HISTORY..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 09:09 PM~7321288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicez bike it is sic was that at a show???


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 09:09 PM~7321288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## excalibur

well, the show hasnt even started yet. Its the Carl Casper custom auto show here in Louisville ky. the move in for the show was tonight, it dosent start until fri, and goes all weekend, its like the super show around here. I gotta get the seat and chain from DLK tomorrow, this pic was just what I got set up today. Ill post the completed pic fri. or sat. I just wanted everyone to see what its gonna look like.

I wish I could have got the hydros hooked up for the show, but I ran outta time and $$$, so its all mounted, but not working...... YET. 

hell, I couldnt even buff the paint cause its just now cured enough to do it, so theres a little orange peel in it, but at least its shiny. 

all in all, Im not happy with it yet, but its still unfinished in my book, it will be rollin hard this summer with more stuff added to it. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 22 2007, 12:33 PM~7320882
> *any body got more of this trike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres more pics at www.lourider.net


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 22 2007, 01:05 PM~7321251
> *kottonmouth kings
> *


 yep


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2007, 01:22 AM~7315386
> *The guy talks a lot of smack but you know what?  He owns a chrome shop and I beat his ass out for Best Plating at the Nationals with Fantasy :roflmao:  Mirrored gold trumps mirrored chrome :thumbsup:
> *


way to go tonyo


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 22 2007, 06:05 AM~7321251
> *kottonmouth kings
> *



Damn dopers uffin:



:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 09:09 PM~7321288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am jealous of that spray paint :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

the cillenders are on the wrong way the hole needs to b out so u can put the fittin and hose on


----------



## sic713

maybe he wants the fittings on the inside...


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 11:25 AM~7326416
> *maybe he wants the fittings on the inside...
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

a twisted mess


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn BALLIN with the four complete bikes


----------



## 86' Chevy

:0


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## fashizzle manizzle

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 03:11 PM~7348810
> *a twisted mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 25 2007, 06:30 PM~7349575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


voges been done here with tat duplicolor hot pen


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 04:11 PM~7348810
> *a twisted mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i was u i would sell the red one some parts from the green one and just keep the ornange one and keep ur trike but put parts tat is squaretwisted all of it


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 07:37 PM~7349629
> *voges been done here with tat duplicolor hot pen
> *


not done with a pen its painted


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 03:11 PM~7348810
> *a twisted mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much $$$ do you have in those three bikes?


----------



## excalibur

why in the hell does everybody post the same pic over and over just to ask some silly ass question?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2007, 07:41 PM~7350824
> *why in the hell does everybody post the same pic over and over just to ask some silly ass question?
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## excalibur

just the quotes, I mean quoting the same pic over and over with "thats tight" , or "how did you do that". I mean the comments and questions are cool, but why do me and cuttys bikes take up 2 pages? 

Im not trying to be a dick, but its just takes up less space if pics are not quoted a bunch of times. you can say the same stuff without quoting the pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2007, 10:09 PM~7321288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like this :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2007, 11:28 AM~7354763
> *just the quotes, I mean quoting the same pic over and over with "thats tight" , or "how did you do that".  I mean the comments and questions are cool, but why do me and cuttys bikes take up 2 pages?
> 
> Im not trying to be a dick, but its just takes up less space if pics are not quoted a bunch of times.  you can say the same stuff without quoting the pics.
> *


becuse everyone digs the luxurious bikes foo


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2007, 08:37 PM~7350799
> *How much $$$ do you have in those three bikes?
> *


prolly bout 2,000


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 01:54 PM~7354909
> *becuse everyone digs the luxurious bikes foo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i got lazy and didn't want to take it apart so i stuffed it in the storage room in the porch


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 27 2007, 06:57 PM~7367518
> *i got lazy and didn't want to take it apart so i stuffed it in the storage room in the porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats terrable thats how shit gets broken :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2007, 10:28 AM~7354763
> *just the quotes, I mean quoting the same pic over and over with "thats tight" , or "how did you do that".  I mean the comments and questions are cool, but why do me and cuttys bikes take up 2 pages?
> 
> Im not trying to be a dick, but its just takes up less space if pics are not quoted a bunch of times.  you can say the same stuff without quoting the pics.
> *


Well, the reason I posted the pic in the reply is so that cutty knows what were talking about or knows how to direct my questions. I think that if it wasnt there then he would say something like... "What bike?" "Which bikes?" "My Orange one?" My green one?" 

I guess more people need to post random pics too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 27 2007, 06:01 PM~7367573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got a tattoo?


----------



## NorCalLux

he had to shave his leg like a girl


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 10:56 AM~7354921
> *prolly bout 2,000
> *


$2000 for 3 bikes?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 07:44 PM~7367973
> *Well,  the reason I posted the pic in the reply is so that cutty knows what were talking about or knows how to direct my questions. I think that if it wasnt there then he would say something like... "What bike?" "Which bikes?" "My Orange one?" My green one?"
> 
> I guess more people need to post random pics too.
> *


thats why you explain the question. 

"hey cutty, how much do you have in those 3 bikes"

simple huh?


----------



## RO-BC

here is my setup at home


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 08:45 PM~7367990
> *You got a tattoo?
> *


yeah, another one


----------



## RO-BC

how many ya got now im on 20 tatts


----------



## noe_from_texas

4


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Damn Noe, I didnt know you had any tattoos? 

RO-BC, What kind of laptop is that? Thats a new one right?


----------



## NorCalLux

noe is a hard core gangsta thougt u knew


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 06:47 PM~7376658
> *
> 
> RO-BC, What kind of laptop is that? Thats a new one right?
> *


looks like the i notebook not sure though


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 03:11 PM~7348810
> *a twisted mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness

What you think of my homies bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7376658
> *Damn Noe, I didnt know you had any tattoos?
> 
> RO-BC, What kind of laptop is that? Thats a new one right?
> *


betta recognize :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 08:35 PM~7367906
> *thats terrable thats how shit gets broken  :angry:
> *


it's in there so it doensn't move, it' won't fall over or anything


----------



## AMB1800

my green bike in a french mag


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 07:47 PM~7376658
> *Damn Noe, I didnt know you had any tattoos?
> 
> RO-BC, What kind of laptop is that? Thats a new one right?
> *


same one nutin new


----------



## sergio187

my brother finally got done his car so you may seen both at picnics and shows this summer


----------



## sergio187

damn double post


----------



## NorCalLux

cutty lookin good


----------



## sic713

crank magazine..3rd issue


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 09:18 AM~7208349
> *This bike will be missed :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat happened to it?


----------



## NorCalLux

someone kicked it over at a show and totaled it RIP


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 04:48 PM~7392999
> *someone kicked it over at a show and totaled it RIP
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mitchell26

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

my cuz frame wantto puttrkke kit but were the fender go is like str8 like mitchell26 can u pu 1 on my cuz frame


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 05:48 PM~7392999
> *someone kicked it over at a show and totaled it RIP
> *


WAT!! WAT SHOW DAT WAS A CLEAN BIKE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My next project? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

my 66 fastback street








will b done next week


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin:


----------



## slo




----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 12:22 AM~7395033
> *My next project?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that yours?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 3 2007, 09:13 AM~7396523
> *is that yours?
> *


Yeah but I think Im going to do this. I really want to work on a two wheeler.


----------



## NorCalLux

nice care bear seat bahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 4 2007, 10:30 AM~7403230
> *nice care bear seat bahahaha
> *


Its a schwinn seat and it does have flowers but it will be redone soon. Its one of those seat that has two seat pans so Im going to plate one and the other ones getting upholstered.


----------



## NorCalLux

who u goin to have upholster it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 4 2007, 10:40 AM~7403281
> *who u goin to have upholster it?
> *


Im not sure yet. I dont even know what Im going to do with the frame, what kind of parts Im going with or what color Im painting it. I was at work the other day and I was like wtf, I got all these parts already.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 4 2007, 10:53 AM~7403365
> *wait a minute....schwinn seats got 2 seat pans?? any pics?
> *


no pic but yes 2 pans.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NorCalLux

juans a fat tard


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2007, 11:25 AM~7403560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK PHILLIP!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NorCalLux

no more bullshit juan im sick of it


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NorCalLux

that does it


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 11:28 AM~7403223
> *Yeah but I think Im going to do this. I really want to work on a two wheeler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tath going to look clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2007, 05:11 PM~7405758
> *tath going to look clean
> *


Thanks.


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice pictures juangotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 5 2007, 02:36 PM~7411053
> *nice pictures juangotti
> *


thank msn search


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, i never seen anyof those


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 5 2007, 02:59 PM~7411239
> *cool, i never seen anyof those
> *


me either


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 86' Chevy

I like that bule bike


----------



## D Twist

All ready for some bondo!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 5 2007, 08:51 PM~7414088
> *All ready for some bondo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is some bad ass work, almost no body filler needed, just a skim coat.


good good ass work man major props, not much people that bother to do that much metal work, most just wanna cake on the bondo.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWISM

Oh D-TWIST , thats how the pros do it . It really loks clean as hell , no chicken scratch there , Jay is going to love it . I really like the way you did those skirts , cant wait to se it in person this friday .


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 5 2007, 11:03 PM~7414178-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is some bad ass work, almost no body filler needed, just a skim coat.
> good good ass work man major props, not much people that bother to do that much metal work, most just wanna cake on the bondo.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, I hate using bondo.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWISM_@Mar 5 2007, 11:06 PM~7414208
> *Oh D-TWIST , thats how the pros do it . It really loks clean as hell , no chicken scratch there , Jay is going to love it . I really like the way you did those skirts , cant wait to se it in person this friday .
> *


Tell Jay I emailed him the pics too!


----------



## excalibur

D TWIST, I gotta hand it to ya, your awsome at metal work. that frame looks great as it is. your an inspiration bro. keep up the good work, and I cant wait to see your personal bike.


----------



## 86' Chevy

I like your bike homie


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## bad news

pretty bad ass bike ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7s4RPik4KQ


----------



## bad news

heres that guy from tj i think his on here once in a while got some hydros 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7s4RPik4KQ


----------



## ozzylowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 12:50 AM~6465233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hands down this is my absolute favorite bike ever :biggrin: i want to own it one day ... even if i have to kill some people


----------



## ozzylowrider

I knew i seen the idea that i was thikin off, im doin my hardlines like that through the section behind the seat post and up along the tank and then to where the cylinder is


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PICKED THESE UP TODAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

im jealos nice find bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2007, 08:22 PM~7452734
> *PICKED THESE UP TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

9 BUCKS EACH.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2007, 09:13 PM~7452985
> *9 BUCKS EACH.
> *


Good deal.


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2007, 09:22 PM~7452734
> *PICKED THESE UP TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THOSE


----------



## 19stratus97

damn, i remember that schwinn bike shop, it was a few blocks from my house


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Mar 10 2007, 10:57 PM~7453492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good but they need to stop making them out in taiwan or wherever and start making them out here again.


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 08:50 AM~7454442
> *Looks good but they need to stop making them out in taiwan or wherever and start making them out here again.
> *


Definitely.


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 11 2007, 02:06 AM~7453826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn, i remember that schwinn bike shop, it was a few blocks from my house
> *


I walked into that shop many a times.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 19stratus97

NICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE socios, do you accept paypal for that or what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 11 2007, 09:21 PM~7458856
> *NICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE socios, do you accept paypal for that or what?
> *


I ran out of ink on the fat black one a while ago and I finally bought some today. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 03:19 PM~7458836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im pretty much outve ink


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I havent run out of ink on the skinny black one. i think that might be for printing pics but I never do that. My brother printers ink is so expencive. This one isnt bad at all.


----------



## NorCalLux

the big black is for photos the small black is for the black n white copys and prints from the computer


----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2007, 02:04 PM~7463073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone needs to take that $$$ and buy a better camera. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWX732

yeah boy what up thatz 10 Gs n it aint no thang!


----------



## mitchell26

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Do something about those pedals...


----------



## mitchell26

yeah im already on it


----------



## ozzylowrider

Still more sanding, will have fenders and maybe frame in primer by tomorrow

Trying to decide whether to paint teal frame with white fenders ( pearl ) or teal frame with black fenders


----------



## mitchell26

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey Ozzy whats up how much more longer till I git my fenders and I think you should go teal and white (peral)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:33 PM~7112499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm.


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 14 2007, 01:00 AM~7470444
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember that trike. I like that front fender, very old school lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 13 2007, 02:00 PM~7470444
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Streetlow?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LOWX732




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 13 2007, 07:51 PM~7473035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you a red head ? you got red hair !


----------



## NorCalLux

bah


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 29 2006, 07:35 AM~6465185
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ill start off !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The post that started it all :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## The Scientist




----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 14 2007, 03:19 PM~7477008
> *are you a red head ? you got red hair !
> *



:biggrin: Im the only cuban I no with red hair


----------



## Joe_Anthony

Whats up,

Here is a collection of some of my bikes I have built for me and my family to cruise around in. Nothing to wild but do get a lot of compliments. Also have another LIL TIGER I might want to sale, similar to the one posted. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Joe_Anthony




----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where did you get your lights from?


----------



## NorCalLux

your mommas ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 12:57 PM~7497280
> *your mommas ass
> *


Maybe he stold them from your dad like you stold the one from him?


----------



## NorCalLux

bah he knows bout it and he rather see it beein used then sitting in the cabnet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 12:59 PM~7497286
> *bah he knows bout it and he rather see it beein used then sitting in the cabnet
> *


Great, Let me know when you steal some more.


----------



## Joe_Anthony

Got the lights from swap meets and ebay. Got ones on the orange Schwinn plated elsewhere.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

OLD


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 20 2007, 05:50 PM~7517480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong topic but nice kustom !


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 21 2007, 02:12 PM~7522084
> *wrong topic but nice kustom !
> *


no its the random picture topic and that random lol
i want that patterns on my new frame


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 20 2007, 10:38 PM~7518961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD
> *


and very nice nothing will ever replace a simple lowrider


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm uploading some random photos :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

one of my favorite bikes of all time, Unfair Advantage


----------



## noe_from_texas

Angelina Jolie bike, owned by layitlow member


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

a rare photo of Natural Born Winner


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2007, 08:15 PM~7539951
> *one of my favorite bikes of all time, Unfair Advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine to :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 09:26 AM~7547362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the liger. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 10:05 AM~7547550
> *the liger. :cheesy:
> *


I had to put it away in a box for a while. Im way to busy to work on it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7547658
> *I had to put it away in a box for a while. Im way to busy to work on it.
> *


----------



## bad news




----------



## GrimReaper

thats urs bad news


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 25 2007, 07:39 PM~7550307
> *thats urs bad news
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## eric ramos

who did that paint job was it u kenny?


----------



## GrimReaper

o i like that color n wanted to no wat color is it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 07:42 PM~7550326
> *who did that paint job was it u kenny?
> *


no


----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 25 2007, 08:42 PM~7550327
> *o i like that color n wanted to no wat color is it
> *


candy green
silver base
jumbo flake..


no i didnt do it


----------



## REC




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 25 2007, 10:36 PM~7550687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO'S BIKE IS THIS


----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 25 2007, 08:36 PM~7550687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That flat tire is TIGHT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

it looks like there is a gold plated pump next to the bike to inflate the tire :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 25 2007, 10:38 PM~7550698-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO'S BIKE IS THIS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLRAISER!!!
> BELONGS TO A GUY NAMED CEASAR HERE IN HOUSTON
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Mar 26 2007, 05:14 AM~7551714
> *it looks like there is a gold plated pump next to the bike to inflate the tire  :0
> *


A GOLD PLATED AND ENGRAVED PUMP.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7552917
> *HELLRAISER!!!
> BELONGS TO A GUY NAMED CEASAR HERE IN HOUSTON
> A GOLD PLATED AND ENGRAVED PUMP.
> *


THAT BIKE HAS BEEN AROUND FOR QUITE SOMETIME.....1999 I THINK. HE JUST HASN'T BEEN TO TOO MANY SHOWS OVER THE LAST COUPLE OF YEARS....BUT STILL A CLEAN AZZ BIKE.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2007, 07:30 PM~7552960
> *THAT BIKE HAS BEEN AROUND FOR QUITE SOMETIME.....1999 I THINK.  HE JUST HASN'T BEEN TO TOO MANY SHOWS OVER THE LAST COUPLE OF YEARS....BUT STILL A CLEAN AZZ BIKE.
> *


I remember when he took 3rd sweepstakes in Vegas in 2000


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7552917
> *HELLRAISER!!!
> BELONGS TO A GUY NAMED CEASAR HERE IN HOUSTON
> A GOLD PLATED AND ENGRAVED PUMP.
> *



isn't it Roland Longoria? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2007, 12:53 PM~7553980
> *isn't it Roland Longoria? :dunno:
> *


roland is ceasar's son.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7555365
> *roland is ceasar's son.
> *



aaahhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I won this the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 12:03 AM~7588792
> *I won this the other day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from where


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 09:41 PM~7588972
> *from where
> *


ebay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 01:06 AM~7589089
> *ebay
> *


oh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 6 2006, 02:52 PM~6515509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

who's this fool?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## RO-BC

holy shit man is that on a video cause i never knew it was on there damn it man im trippin out but let me ask you noe ya sure do post alot of pics of me on here dont ya lol but i want a copy of that for realz homie


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 1 2007, 03:03 PM~7596389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint tat aquemins display?
and wasent that rugrats bike from texas


----------



## RO-BC

it is aquaminis display and no rugrats waqs from key west florida jason sold his display to aquaminis owner jason was the one who got finestkreations started in florida. mike lopez contacted him and the rest of us offering a spot in the club. i still wanna know what video that is so i can buy it i cant believe we made it on video noe let me know


----------



## ozzylowrider

I think its the Lowrider Bike Magazine Video, i think it came with some issue


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm uploading the pic right now, gimme a few minutes


----------



## noe_from_texas

ok, here's the video it's on, got it at walmart for like $5.50, a 2 disc set


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 1 2007, 09:21 PM~7597861
> *ok, here's the video it's on, got it at walmart for like $5.50, a 2 disc set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


today?


----------



## noe_from_texas

naw, i got it a few months back


----------



## GrimReaper

hear it is
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5086270


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 1 2007, 09:29 PM~7597921
> *hear it is
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5086270
> *


thanks grim I am on my way to wally world




















tomorrow


----------



## GrimReaper

wat the fuk is wally world


----------



## noe_from_texas

walmart man!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 1 2007, 09:31 PM~7597942
> *wat the fuk is wally world
> *


just as I was saying this fool aint that dumb
you go and say some dumb shit :uh: :twak: 



























WALMART


----------



## GrimReaper

i never heard of that so stfub


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 1 2007, 09:35 PM~7597987
> *i never heard of that so stfub
> *


LOL no llores puta




:biggrin: 


you my homie fool



:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HD Lowrider

Cali Style Cruise Night in MoVal, CA. Here are some pics of some bikes that were there.


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 08:31 PM~7598546
> *Cali Style Cruise Night in MoVal, CA.  Here are some pics of some bikes that were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niiiice!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider

A few big boy bikes showed up later later.


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2007, 08:36 PM~7598610
> *niiiice!!!
> *


I concur. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 09:33 PM~7598564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID HE JUST BARF?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7598617
> *A few big boy bikes showed up later later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now thats what im talkin bout!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2007, 08:40 PM~7598652
> *DID HE JUST BARF?
> *


Don't know. I guess that's his bike. He asked if he could stand there for the pics, I said sure.


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2007, 08:40 PM~7598668
> *now thats what im talkin bout!!!
> *


I agree, the picture doesn't do it justice. Them three guys showed up with some LOUD pipes. I think that everyone turned to look.


----------



## bad news

hey bro when do they have these cruise night ? i live in hemet like ten min away i would like to go check it out ? is there alot of shows in moval ????


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 07:31 PM~7598546
> *Cali Style Cruise Night in MoVal, CA.  Here are some pics of some bikes that were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7598546
> *Cali Style Cruise Night in MoVal, CA.  Here are some pics of some bikes that were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that blue whatz it called??


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 07:31 PM~7598546
> *Cali Style Cruise Night in MoVal, CA.  Here are some pics of some bikes that were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf are those green rims on a blue car?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks like it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

and like omg, is that a "factory 2 u" back there?


----------



## GrimReaper

http://funnyjunk.com/movies/51/Kitty+Cat+Dance/
http://funnyjunk.com/movies/476/Shakira+Shakira/


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 07:38 PM~7613202
> *and like omg, is that a "factory 2 u" back there?
> *


its a place were u can get lots of crap for cheap like biglots n shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 07:47 PM~7613817
> *its a place were u can get lots of crap for cheap like biglots n shit
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## GrimReaper

http://funnyjunk.com/movies/419/Fat+Kid+Wants+A+Date/


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

didnt want to start a new topic for wallpaper. so ill just ask here. POST UP LOWRIDER RELATED WALLPAPER AND SHIT THAT YOU CAN USE AS A BACKGROUND. if you can. 

thanks...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 08:59 PM~7614273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good back ground


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 3 2007, 09:00 PM~7614276
> *thats a good back ground
> *


----------



## mtl city

my bike and my friend one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 06:38 PM~7613202
> *and like omg, is that a "factory 2 u" back there?
> *


no shit


----------



## NorCalLux

dumb asses


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

My neice on her brothers bike that I built


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

*KRAZY KREATIONS BIKE SHOP 
FORT WORTH TEXAS*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

tats it/??? nic fender but the frame is like wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 05:11 PM~7638963
> *tats  it/??? nic fender but the frame is like wtf?
> *


go back one page fool


----------



## eric ramos

damn u had a better bike shop than mines 2 miles away n u never fuken knew? fuck wtf is there lots of titie bars to not notice a bike shop around there or somting?
take more pics of the trike i need som ideas for sizor lift homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 05:17 PM~7639003
> *damn u had a better bike shop than mines 2 miles away n u never fuken knew? fuck wtf is there lots of titie bars to not notice a bike shop around there or somting?
> take more pics of the trike i need som ideas for sizor lift homie
> *


LOL
when I go back I will for you


----------



## eric ramos

koo kool homie thanks that reminds me i need to go to the local bike shop for some parts


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 12:58 PM~7638683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How did you get a pic of my fenders? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

yall making me realy want a lil tiger


----------



## mitchell26

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 04:40 PM~7639731
> *yall making me realy want a lil tiger
> *


One disaster at a time...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 04:53 PM~7639847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:53 PM~7639852
> *One disaster at a time...
> *


sooooooooooo true


----------



## D Twist

resize


----------



## 817Lowrider

say anthony what size is that bike in the back
not the tiger the other one


----------



## schwinn1966

12" :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 08:02 PM~7639938
> *12" :biggrin:
> *


I definitely want one :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

hard to find one like that. took me a long long time. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7640044
> *hard to find one like that. took me a long long time. :biggrin:
> *


I'm in no hurry :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

i'll sell it for the right price


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 08:21 PM~7640097
> *i'll sell it for the right price
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 05:36 PM~7640235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7597861
> *ok, here's the video it's on, got it at walmart for like $5.50, a 2 disc set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 probably not at a walmart up north ... i just came back :angry:


----------



## bad news




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

u a blood


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 8 2007, 10:59 PM~7647865
> *u a blood
> *


no you idiot thats cutty and who still bangs bloods and crips ? :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it's not really cutty, but cutty wants to be like him


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 8 2007, 11:57 PM~7647851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That's wutt i'm talking about!  :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2007, 08:59 AM~7649602
> *it's not really cutty, but cutty wants to be like him
> *


ya he does


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2007, 09:59 AM~7649602
> *it's not really cutty, but cutty wants to be like him
> *


 :uh: :twak: THAT REALLY IS CUTTY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2007, 06:48 AM~7613818
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


hey don't diss Factory 2 U :twak:



:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 2 2007, 01:00 AM~7596377
> *who's this fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Taco, Andrew Arce, Jason, and Lindville in the back with the hat all in that order. Way back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

bah hum bug


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 04:58 PM~7653012
> *bah hum bug
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

arnt u cool now


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2007, 09:03 PM~7655331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 9 2007, 09:13 PM~7655393
> *
> *


Yea but its gotta go.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2007, 09:15 PM~7655404
> *Yea but its gotta go.
> *


why ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 9 2007, 09:16 PM~7655408
> *why ?
> *


no room for it.


----------



## PHXKSTM

a random pic of one of my old cruisers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 9 2007, 09:29 PM~7655493
> *
> a random pic of one of my old cruisers
> *


Where ya been homie? Any new projects?


----------



## PHXKSTM

yeah i got a new project 

but mainly been workin on my cars and models


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 9 2007, 09:31 PM~7655509
> *yeah i got a new project
> 
> but mainly been workin on my cars and models
> *


pics?


----------



## PHXKSTM

all i can show on current project that was a couple weeks ago 

and you can see my monte in the paint and body section


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 9 2007, 10:38 PM~7655543
> *
> all i can show on current project that was a couple weeks ago
> 
> and you can see my monte in the paint and body section
> *


is that a compresser.....
or a pump


----------



## PHXKSTM

100c compresser


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2007, 06:16 PM~7652744
> *Taco, Andrew Arce, Jason, and Lindville in the back with the hat  all in that order.  Way back in the day :thumbsup:
> *


i thought andrew arce was a younger kid, i always wondered who that bald guy was


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2007, 10:03 PM~7655331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to have a homie that had one of these tandom cruisers fixed up...fucker was klean!!!


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 10:58 AM~7658317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whos bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 11:42 AM~7658586
> *whos bike
> *


mine..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 09:58 AM~7658317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  you need to get a bigger one and post it up on the myspace


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 10 2007, 01:53 PM~7659744
> * you need to get a bigger one and post it up on the myspace
> *


im tryin to get a copy of the single, damn bestbuy dont got it and fucken tower is outta business...so ima hafta order it from amazon or somethin....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 09:58 AM~7658317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2007, 09:24 PM~7680742
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam 7 new pm's. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 13 2007, 12:37 AM~7680852
> *dam 7 new pm's. :0
> *


I had 6 today :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 09:38 PM~7680858
> *I had 6 today  :0
> *


i had 2.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i got none


----------



## noe_from_texas

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: noe_from_texas


friday the 13th, 2007 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2007, 09:43 AM~7682434
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: noe_from_texas
> friday the 13th, 2007 :uh:
> *


my broa B-day :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 13 2007, 12:58 PM~7683409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is wrong with that chicks butt hole?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Saw these at target today whole bike is 129.00 Schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 03:25 PM~7690734
> *Saw these at target today whole bike is 129.00 Schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not scared to take pics in walmart or target but I just dont want people looking at me if the flash goes off.


----------



## 817Lowrider

got most of my hardware today just missing the top crown bolts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 03:40 PM~7690816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got most of my hardware today just missing the top crown bolts
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 13 2007, 01:34 PM~7684749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR BIKE? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope
guy at the bike shop


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

O OK!DAM ITS NICE..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2007, 07:10 PM~7690961
> *O OK!DAM ITS NICE..
> *


all there bikes are nice I love there shop and the owner is so cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DOES HE GOT A WEBSITE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2007, 07:17 PM~7690981
> *DOES HE GOT A WEBSITE?
> *


no just A small ass shop down the street


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7691006
> *no just A small ass shop down the street
> *


his prices are high anyway, Its just cool to go buy and talk bikes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@4:20pm Dec 2nd 1902, THEE ARTISTIC in this bitch~7692334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahaha
read where it quotes


----------



## 817Lowrider

Saw this bike in general and thought it should be here


----------



## eric ramos

tha bitch is from el paso estillo bc i seen it 2times n its clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 11:14 PM~7699647
> *tha bitch is from el paso estillo bc i seen it 2times n its clean
> *


estillo
I met a couple of there d-twon members the other day. good peeps.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 12:39 PM~7638578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 07:18 PM~7732097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you bought it?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEYRAUL PM ME I NEED TO TALK TO U


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got the frame but I got handled kinda bad on my end so there were some cracks here and there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 19 2007, 08:19 PM~7732112
> *you bought it?
> *


yup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

nice frame i wonder wat u got up ur sleeve for this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric were did u get the display board at for your bike


----------



## excalibur

I hate bondo now, just because of cracks like that. my excalibur bike frame has cracks in it just like that one. sux when it has a $600 paint job on it.


----------



## eric ramos

VICTOR DAMN IT SIC DONT U SEE HIS STLYE ALLOVER THE DAMN BOARD
WHY U MAKE SO MANY DAMN STUPID QUESTINOS IF U KNO THE ANZSERS TO THEM? I LOVE U STILL THO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 08:25 PM~7732170
> *nice frame i wonder wat u got up ur sleeve for this one
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

good job destructo!


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7732241
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT WOOD??? :0 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 19 2007, 08:35 PM~7732257
> *IS THAT WOOD??? :0  :uh:
> *


Yup, The skirts were wood and the tank was foam. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ready for who knows what.


----------



## excalibur

damn, no wonder it was soo cracked up.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7732241
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz

wat a good way to aviod crack in the bondo


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:17 PM~7736486
> *wat a good way to aviod crack in the bondo
> *


good metalwork


----------



## RO-BC

wood huh i thought i seen it all


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wtf?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 20 2007, 02:13 PM~7737751
> *wood huh i thought i seen it all
> *


wow you must not hang out with ghetto builders huh or mexicans lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 20 2007, 02:18 PM~7737786
> *wow you must not hang out with ghetto builders huh or mexicans lol
> *


using paper mache <(sp) and toilet paper to make the tanks.


----------



## eric ramos

foam is kool hehehehe this tank was made with it n fiberglass n lots n lots of bondo


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 07:36 PM~7732271
> *Yup, The skirts were wood and the tank was foam.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like something cutty would do with jb weld


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 20 2007, 03:34 PM~7737903
> *looks like something cutty would do with jb weld
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 20 2007, 03:13 PM~7737751
> *wood huh i thought i seen it all
> *


I heard about someone taking that stuff to make screens for windows and laying that down on the tank part and bondoing that on like you would do fiberglass. This was bondo and woodfiller holding everything together. I cant wait to redo it. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 11:04 AM~7738622
> *I heard about someone taking that stuff to make screens for windows and laying that down on the tank part and bondoing that on like you would do fiberglass. This was bondo and woodfiller holding everything together. I cant wait to redo it.  :biggrin:
> *


I tried makin my own bondo... plaster resin and other random shit, didnt work the best, iv tried paper mache for basic tank, to get the shape, its shit, i tried plaster for bondo... if its dodgy i have done it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 20 2007, 07:06 PM~7739040
> *I tried makin my own bondo... plaster resin and other random shit, didnt work the best, iv tried paper mache for basic tank, to get the shape, its shit, i tried plaster for bondo... if its dodgy i have done it
> *


Why would you want to make your own bondo?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 07:28 PM~7739158
> *Why would you want to make your own bondo?
> *


how u kep the wood in place when u where gonna bondo the bike....
and how uuse the styrofoam....????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7739167
> *how u kep the wood in place when u where gonna bondo the bike....
> and how uuse the styrofoam....????
> *


I didnt do that, someone else did.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7739172
> *I didnt do that, someone else did.
> *


but you knoe how.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 07:31 PM~7739177
> *but you knoe how.....
> *


Do I know how to bondo a frame the wrong way? Is that what your asking me?


----------



## Ronin

some dumbass that got photoshopwned on ECR courstesy of Fark.com


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

looks like krayzie bone


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 12:28 PM~7739158
> *Why would you want to make your own bondo?
> *


Cheap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 21 2007, 04:08 AM~7741199
> *Cheap
> *


How much is bondo over there? I think you can get enough to do a frame for under $20? :dunno: I havent bought bondo in a long time.


----------



## mitchell26

its like 12 bucks or so for.. i forget the amount lol...but like a tin 6 cms high and like 14 cm round give or take ha


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

fuck is expesive then...........i bought bondo for like 17 bucks a gallon yesturday..


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7741750
> *How much is bondo over there? I think you can get enough to do a frame for under $20?  :dunno: I havent bought bondo in a long time.
> *


stuff i get is about $41 a gallon 

evercoat maxum extreme


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:29 PM~7744711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its closed.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7744715
> *its closed.
> *


that was earlier before it open up for biznas


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:33 PM~7744729
> *that was earlier  before it open  up for biznas
> *


tight


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

good parts or is it wak..
and is it like close to yo pad


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

new page


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7744742
> *good parts or is it wak..
> and is it like close to yo pad
> *


he does not have much in there but his bikes are nice and he does custom work
and
its about a mile away


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:39 PM~7744768
> *he does not have much in there but his bikes are nice and he does custom work
> and
> its about a mile away
> *


u stilll gonna want them forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 10:40 PM~7744777
> *u stilll gonna want them forks
> *


yes but I need to take my lazy ass down to the post office :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 06:29 AM~7744711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the Asylum trike. I thought Toyshopcustoms opened up shop in FL when I saw that pic :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7744785
> *yes but I need to take my lazy ass down to the post office :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7744796
> *Looks like the Asylum trike.  I thought Toyshopcustoms opened up shop in FL when I saw that pic  :0
> *


thats this bike








and of course socios secret fenders LMAO








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:46 PM~7744820
> *thats this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course socios secret fenders LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is that socios bike and fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2007, 08:43 PM~7744796
> *Looks like the Asylum trike.  I thought Toyshopcustoms opened up shop in FL when I saw that pic  :0
> *


thats that trike that was in LRB from king of kings b.c. I think its called kings wish? Just another Cali bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 08:50 PM~7744837
> *is that socios bike and fender
> *


yup thats it! I repainted it and did the new murals of people with a scissorlift and added shitty twisted parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

how much the lift 4 and how much did they charge for the murals


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 08:59 PM~7744889
> *how much the lift 4 and how much did they charge for the murals
> *


 :twak: i think he was kiding


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 08:59 PM~7744889
> *how much the lift 4 and how much did they charge for the murals
> *


The murals were $8.50 cause the stickers were on sale and the scissor lift was stolen from someones back yard so it was free.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:02 PM~7744904
> *The murals were $8.50 cause the stickers were on sale and the scissor lift was stolen from someones back yard so it was free.
> *


lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

pics of my new bike i got 4 free.....
gonna paint it proll 2marow...candy blue with maybe a shit load of flake and pattern... :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

why u goin to fuck it up with that color plus it looks good like it is why repaint


----------



## NorCalLux

the plant looks tight are u goin to show it like that all the time?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 09:14 PM~7744962
> *why u goin to fuck it up with that color plus it looks good like it is why repaint
> *


cas my sis friend that gave it to me painted it like shit...
has paint lil paint chips and little paint drips on it......
or else i wouldnt :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 11:17 PM~7744978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7745029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7744999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bike


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 21 2007, 08:32 PM~7744722-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKS LIKE UNFAIR ADVANGATAGE? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 21 2007, 08:43 PM~7744796
> *Looks like the Asylum trike.  I thought Toyshopcustoms opened up shop in FL when I saw that pic  :0
> *


AINT THAT KINGS WISH?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 09:25 PM~7745035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  NUEVO MEXICO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:11 AM~7745334
> *LOOKS LIKE UNFAIR ADVANGATAGE? :dunno:
> AINT THAT KINGS WISH?
> *



Yeah it looks more like king's wish but its Asylum orange :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

BUT THEN AGAIN LOOK AT THE FRAME N SEAT ITS THE SAME AS KINGS WISH I LOVE THAT BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7744982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:21 PM~7744999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

for the rAFFEEL??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 03:20 PM~7748267
> *for the rAFFEEL??
> *


yup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 08:05 PM~7750841
> *yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are gonna rust fast with this weather.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7750865
> *those are gonna rust fast with this weather.
> *


great.


----------



## Spankz

prolly wont i had a girl frame out in a 2 day storm didnt even get a spot of rust n it was bare metal


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 08:10 PM~7750878
> *great.
> *


yea i know i cleaned up my frame like 6 times. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

From the Sacramento show today.


----------



## Spankz

how long r those first handlebars i want to get sum but the pics on the websites r to little


----------



## bad news

damn this topic is dead i would imagen that this topic would be at page 400


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 :0 running the air hoses through my frame :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2007, 02:05 PM~7756179
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  running the air hoses through my frame  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow any more pics of the whole frame


----------



## AMB1800

project is still secret, but its going to be something wild, maybe not wild enough for the us but out here it will be wild! :biggrin: 

i will put some spy picz some times, it will be finished in september...


----------



## bad news




----------



## AMB1800

another project i got going on

heres the frame i'm using:










this is what i'm up to:



like you guys see, the frame will be upside down, sow i'm going to reweld a biger crank tube (for 1 pièce crank) where the seat post used to be

and where the crank tube is now, i'm going to weld a seatpost, so the seat hight will not be adjustable  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 23 2007, 02:14 PM~7756234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol wtf u got it from his photobucket huh lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7751450
> *From the Sacramento show today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who won the show for bikes?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 02:28 PM~7756330
> *lol wtf  u got it from his photobucket huh lol
> *


sort of i stoled them and put them in my "iamgoingtofuckericramos" folder :biggrin: i have more lots more :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7756234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at the first fool from the right on the first pic.......  thats eric's daddy.........


----------



## mtl city

me and my friend bikes :cheesy:


----------



## mtl city

sorry for tha big pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7756234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@Apr 23 2007, 07:34 PM~7757987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's is that


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@Apr 23 2007, 06:37 PM~7758015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@Apr 23 2007, 07:37 PM~7758015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2007, 06:17 PM~7757453
> *wtf?
> *


its a mono convention


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## ozzylowrider

Progress on my new project :biggrin: Alot more to come


----------



## eric ramos

damn good work ozzie this is for sure auzes best bike if u do it rite


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 08:36 PM~7732271
> *Yup, The skirts were wood and the tank was foam.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont tell me this was juangottis frame? i was going to buy that shit too! how much did you pay for it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

glad i didnt buy it if i was his shit is nasty as fuck


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 01:05 PM~7758305
> *damn good work ozzie this is for sure auzes best bike if u do it rite
> *


It will be done right for sure, a hell of alot more mods to do on the frame, i might draw some more shit up :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

wat kind of foam


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7756234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahhahaha look at big head downsydrome eric


----------



## Spankz

which 1 eric i think i no who but aint sure


----------



## NorCalLux

on the far left bottom pic


----------



## Spankz

lol i knew it that wat i was thinkin


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur

opps, double post. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@Apr 23 2007, 07:34 PM~7757987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting.


----------



## excalibur

^are those wheels 180 spoke?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx




----------



## Str8crazy80

*whooo hoooooo!!!

My 1,000 post *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 PM~7760190
> *whooo hoooooo!!!
> 
> My 1,000 post
> *


  Congrats.


----------



## bad news

the trike with the baby is really creep and muraly wrong sort of ! 









I LOVE YOU ERIC BALLOONER !


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 mirrorzzzzzz for my project


----------



## excalibur

CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bros schwinn frame
28.00 bucks shipped
not bad huh?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2007, 10:41 PM~7767770
> *My bros schwinn frame
> 28.00 bucks shipped
> not bad huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pants wat brand...lol
oh and the frame it looks tight but i want them pants....











j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 12:41 AM~7767770
> *My bros schwinn frame
> 28.00 bucks shipped
> not bad huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want it me me me me here the guy in the blue shirt here here


----------



## Spankz

so u sellin or just showin forgot to ask


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7767790
> *nice pants wat brand...lol
> oh and the frame it looks tight but i want them pants....
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


ask him what size they are hbahaha


----------



## MARLO

french bike 
peace


----------



## ozzylowrider

Thats the kind of bike i want... I would pass up all the radical frames and other bike i have owned for somethng simple like that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MARLO_@Apr 26 2007, 04:41 AM~7776360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> french bike
> peace
> *


is that yours damnnnnnn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 06:30 PM~7772900
> *i want it me me me me here the guy in the blue shirt here here
> *


those are his pants and he just bought that frame not for sale


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 24 2007, 07:42 AM~7761288
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  mirrorzzzzzz for my project
> 
> 
> *


are they glass or plexy glass??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOPEY

:thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by MARLO_@Apr 26 2007, 02:41 AM~7776360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> french bike
> peace
> *


shit is clean


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 26 2007, 07:50 PM~7778883
> *are they glass or plexy glass??? :biggrin:
> *


there real mirrors, of course its glass   

and that french bike is realy clean!!! i saw it in real!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My cruiser. :biggrin: Its getting there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2007, 06:08 PM~7788661
> *My cruiser.  :biggrin: Its getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by MARLO_@Apr 26 2007, 04:41 AM~7776360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> french bike
> peace
> *


this shit clean its flat twists tho but to me look better then sum radical bikes that u dont no wat it is a bike or scraps of chrome n gold metal


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7788661
> *My cruiser.  :biggrin: Its getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


26" stingray huh? :uh: no such thing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 28 2007, 10:08 PM~7794537
> *26" stingray huh?  :uh:  no such thing.
> *


Your right and Im glad you brought that up. The chainguard is going to be half painted and half chrome like its supposed to be. I plan on cutting off the stingray part of the decal and having my homie pinstripe something on there. Probably the name of the bike or something like that. Maybe get our plaque done in silver leaf? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2007, 12:16 AM~7794584
> *Your right and Im glad you brought that up. The chainguard is going to be half painted and half chrome like its supposed to be. I plan on cutting off the stingray part of the decal and having my homie pinstripe something on there. Probably the name of the bike or something like that. Maybe get our plaque done in silver leaf?  :dunno:
> *


daily or show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2007, 10:18 PM~7794592
> *daily or show
> *


Maybe both. I plan on riding it everywhere I can.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7794611
> *Maybe both. I plan on riding it everywhere I can.
> *


there is only one problem with that


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7794584
> *Your right and Im glad you brought that up. The chainguard is going to be half painted and half chrome like its supposed to be. I plan on cutting off the stingray part of the decal and having my homie pinstripe something on there. Probably the name of the bike or something like that. Maybe get our plaque done in silver leaf?  :dunno:
> *


I kinda figured that you wouldnt be using the stingray part. I know that your too smart to be doing that shit. I just had to call you out to make sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 29 2007, 08:35 AM~7795936
> *I kinda figured that you wouldnt be using the stingray part.  I know that your too smart to be doing that shit.  I just had to call you out to make sure.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 28 2007, 11:21 PM~7794917
> *there is only one problem with that
> *


Even if I decide to take it to shows it will probably only be at one or two. Its probably going to be more of a daily.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

here's some pictures i found on a website, that's me in the background with sunglasses, hahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas

and here's me with the trophy i got at that show, damn, i should have smiled


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

thats great that old ass peolple still have love for bikes.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 07:32 PM~7802532
> *thats great that old ass peolple still have love for bikes.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



There's a lot of us old fookers still kickin it with the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2007, 09:35 AM~7802557
> *There's a lot of us old fookers still kickin it with the bikes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

MY NEW TAT WAITING FOR TONY TO GET HIS NOW LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

How you gonna turn LOL j/p/ fool


----------



## noe_from_texas

as dedicated and loyal as he is, it won't happen


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 30 2007, 09:44 PM~7803324
> *as dedicated and loyal as he is, it won't happen
> *



Just like how YOU won't ever leave TX to go to a show ? :twak:


----------



## RO-BC

i will get him to do it you watch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 30 2007, 10:12 AM~7802793
> *MY NEW TAT WAITING FOR TONY TO GET HIS NOW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

why are the dices all around the same?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 30 2007, 08:47 PM~7806590
> *why are the dices all around the same?
> *


trick dice. so you always roll 7's


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2007, 03:51 PM~7804832
> *Just like how YOU won't ever leave TX to go to a show ?  :twak:
> *


just like you won't ever move outta your mommas house :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

hey dont bring tonys mama in this she is a saint


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

At the end of the day


----------



## TonyO

Trike Champs


----------



## TonyO

I liked this frame and paint better than his new one


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Jen in PHX's son's bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

When he moves down to AZ he'll be in our PHX chapter


Watch out Fantasy, Twisted Image is coming! hno:


----------



## TonyO

RO Bikes


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

RaidersSequal get at me, you need a steering wheel bro and I'm having some sword ones made right now :thumbsup: PM Me for a price


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

LIL PHX bustin an interview


----------



## TonyO

webby :cheesy: 


This bike would be alright if it wasn't rattle canned :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

schwinn1966's bikes


----------



## TonyO

more of schwinn1966's bikes


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Now a Rollerz Only bike


----------



## R.O.C

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2007, 07:19 AM~7810183
> *When he moves down to AZ he'll be in our PHX chapter
> Watch out Fantasy, Twisted Image. BLACK_SUNDAY is coming!  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there we go. uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2007, 08:22 AM~7810210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaidersSequal  get at me, you need a steering wheel bro and I'm having some sword ones made right now :thumbsup:  PM Me for a price
> *


naw im koo i dont like steering wheels plus if i did ill make it my own not sayins urs aint sck or nothing hey who knows i may love em but i like making my own parts from scratch so that they are one of a kind


----------



## Ronin

time to get Layed


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## gotair19

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 1 2007, 09:30 PM~7814675
> *time to get Layed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i want it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 08:56 PM~7816038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

I'm not diggin that tank :no:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

there's too much going on there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 12:08 AM~7820631
> *there's too much going on there
> *



The colors and murals are :thumbsdown: I like the concepts he has though


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

pics of wyatts revenge


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 3 2007, 12:17 AM~7820730
> *pics of wyatts revenge
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 02:27 PM~7820815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait so u molded the back fender...is that still radical


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 3 2007, 12:28 AM~7820831
> *wait so u molded the back fender...is that still radical
> *


I dunno, I'm hoping to keep it in Full custom so I dont have to compete against my Tombstone bike.


----------



## TonyO

Best murals right here :thumbsup:

Fonzy's best work


----------



## noe_from_texas

what about Billy the Kid Bike and Doc Holliday?


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo quiero taco bell


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 02:30 PM~7820849
> *I dunno, I'm hoping to keep it in Full custom so I dont have to compete against my Tombstone bike.
> *


oh i get u


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 2 2007, 02:44 PM~7820985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is old


----------



## noe_from_texas

i know, is that you?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 2 2007, 02:49 PM~7821014
> *i know, is that you?
> *


  yup im the one hoping it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 12:35 AM~7820894
> *what about Billy the Kid Bike and Doc Holliday?
> *



Billy the Kid wasn't in Tombstone :twak:


A Doc Holiday bike would be sweet though :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Some parts I just got back
The girls bike
FREE paint job
I get basic colors all day for FREE








Pearl White


----------



## 817Lowrider

The seats LEATHER once again I get basic colors all day FREE


----------



## 86' Chevy

I like it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 2 2007, 02:50 PM~7821021
> *  yup im the one hoping it
> *


who did yo frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 3 2007, 08:45 PM~7829965
> *who did yo frame
> *


My bro job did the seats and frame
he gets all my shit painted basic colors
and all my seats done too


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 06:46 PM~7829978
> *My bro job did the seats and frame
> he gets all my shit painted basic colors
> and all my seats done too
> *


tight


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 2 2007, 02:50 PM~7821021
> *  yup im the one hoping it
> *


who did yo box........................


----------



## D Twist




----------



## ozzylowrider

What is it ?


----------



## DOPEY

are they handlebars?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+May 3 2007, 10:45 PM~7830452-->
> 
> 
> 
> What is it ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOPEY_@May 3 2007, 10:48 PM~7830477
> *are they handlebars?
> *


can't say!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 3 2007, 07:34 PM~7830372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 2 2007, 02:50 PM~7821021
> *  yup im the one hoping it
> *


Why did you leave that club? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

they look like handle bars.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

*THATS ALL I GOT!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 4 2007, 05:34 AM~7830372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice but I hope the rest of that is flat Dtwist. Flat Dtwist is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2007, 09:08 AM~7831934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those forks are kinda crazy :around:



:thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2007, 09:49 AM~7832958
> *Nice but I hope the rest of that is flat Dtwist.  Flat Dtwist is bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


 It Is and It Is  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7832987
> *It Is  and It Is    :biggrin:
> *


Hey bones get at me :roflmao:


Damn it who came up with that "get at me" crap? Must have been a New Yorker :dunno:



J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2007, 10:00 AM~7832993
> *Hey bones get at me :roflmao:
> Damn it who came up with that "get at me" crap?  Must have been a New Yorker :dunno:
> J/K  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 I'll get at cha in a NY minute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 4 2007, 05:03 PM~7833009
> *
> *



you left the reply blank


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2007, 08:22 PM~7830702
> *Why did you leave that club?  :dunno:
> *


to join a bad ass one.........


----------



## mtl city

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

at the flea market today


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 07:23 PM~7846500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the flea market today
> *


other wise thirft store or ****** shop.. :biggrin: 
la segunda...la migra runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur




----------



## RO-BC

juangotti you is an ugly mother fucker lol just kidding fool


----------



## ozzylowrider

Where you get those cylinders from ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 7 2007, 12:27 AM~7848131
> *juangotti you is an ugly mother fucker lol just kidding fool
> *


ahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 7 2007, 07:58 AM~7847965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that acid etched in the chrome? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Don't ask, I found it on photobucket's random pics :dunno:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2007, 08:51 AM~7849773
> *Is that acid etched in the chrome? :dunno:
> *


sand blast etched.


----------



## area651rider




----------



## area651rider




----------



## area651rider




----------



## area651rider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 4 2007, 12:06 PM~7834772
> *to join a bad ass one.........
> *


What was wrong with your old club? :dunno:


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## sic713




----------



## RO-BC

hey isnt that the noobies bike lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2007, 09:50 AM~7849758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no air cylinder, no hydros cylinder? just picked it up or what?


----------



## Ronin

weight of the car battery in the back


----------



## noe_from_texas

i know something is holding it up, but it didn't hop up there


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 11:10 AM~7870229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look real nice


----------



## lowlife-biker

yea they do!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2007, 06:10 PM~7870229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this one if it's gold plated?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 10 2007, 10:56 AM~7874549
> *how much for this one if it's gold plated?
> *


sorry. not for sale.


----------



## lowlife-biker

Damn!!! they look real nice !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+May 10 2007, 06:56 PM~7874549-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this one if it's gold plated?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 06:59 PM~7874577
> *sorry.  not for sale.
> *




I'll steal the design and do it for you for $45 unplated, $75 in gold :biggrin: 


:roflmao: J/K Don't kick my ass Danny hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

thats a deal than :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nono, if I need something I'll let you know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 11:06 AM~7874626
> *I'll steal the design and do it for you for $45 unplated, $75 in gold :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  J/K  Don't kick my ass Danny hno:
> *


ASS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whos the smoker?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 09:54 AM~7874958
> *ASS!!!
> *


hole!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 10 2007, 06:40 PM~7877904-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos the smoker?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* *cough* WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? *cough* *cough*
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 10 2007, 06:54 PM~7877956
> *hole!
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 04:43 PM~7878215
> **cough* *cough* WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? *cough* *cough*
> 
> THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


well we know who doesn't smoke


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 06:43 PM~7878215
> **cough* *cough* WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? *cough* *cough*
> 
> THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *



don't forget the green tea :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2007, 01:43 PM~7883656
> *don't forget the green tea :roflmao:
> *


marlboro lights and arizona green tea. breakfast of champions :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

Let the grinding begin!


----------



## radicalplastic09

noooooooooo! i know its for a good cause but just seeing someone do that to d-twist.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 11 2007, 03:46 PM~7883891
> *noooooooooo! i know its for a good cause but just seeing someone do that to d-twist.
> *


Even my own stuff isn't too good to hack up! 
Don't worry when it's redone it'll look better than before!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 11 2007, 01:44 PM~7883884
> *Let the grinding begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the black shoe shipped to 78539? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2007, 04:46 PM~7884211
> *how much for the black shoe shipped to 78539? :biggrin:
> *


if you have to ask... you can't afford it! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My homies bike is for sale. What do you guys think its worth? :dunno:

This was called "Poor Boys Dream".


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2007, 10:47 PM~7887240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 11 2007, 10:50 PM~7887261
> *how much for the fenders
> *


The fenders are engraved with "916". He probably wont part the bike out anyway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Comes with a big ass display. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2007, 10:57 PM~7887320
> *Comes with a big ass display. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks nice


----------



## bigb21

I covered and painted this frame. 1st time built a frame, not done yet. what u think uffin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by bigb21_@May 12 2007, 12:17 AM~7887649
> *I covered and painted this frame. 1st time built a frame, not done yet. what u think uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn your first time and already that clean!!!! great job


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2007, 09:57 PM~7887320
> *Comes with a big ass display. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it.


----------



## PICAZZO

I like that bike.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

yea its nice...the engraving its nice too...


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Stuff from old Street Customs magazine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I LIKE THOSE RIMS! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IS THAT AN BISNISS TODAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 13 2007, 03:30 PM~7894943
> *IS THAT AN BISNISS TODAY?
> *


No.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 03:18 PM~7895165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they should start selling pans like that again.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 12 2007, 04:45 PM~7890770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was going to buy this bike last year when i first got into lowrider bikes. i was gonna pick it up at a show but it got cancelled so i never got it. owner wanted $15O.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Purplicious


----------



## socios b.c. prez

random


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Dream Catcher


----------



## imtgw1a

did fat mark do that first bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@May 13 2007, 05:44 PM~7895592
> *did fat mark do that first bike?
> *


yes.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2007, 10:57 PM~7887320
> *Comes with a big ass display. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did the engraving?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 13 2007, 05:56 PM~7895645
> *who did the engraving?
> *


It was some guy who was around at the time. He dissapeared and no one knows what happened to him.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 13 2007, 04:56 PM~7895645
> *who did the engraving?
> *


etching.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 06:21 PM~7895766
> *etching.
> *


engraving.


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

were you at the santa ana show? the pixie from shades of brown has pin stripes all oiver it now


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

that pixie also got everything rechromed


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 13 2007, 06:36 PM~7896214
> *were you at the santa ana show? the pixie from shades of brown has pin stripes all oiver it now
> *



naw ,it was at the viejitos show in anaheim indoor swapmeet last year


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@May 13 2007, 07:21 PM~7896111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these and the trike were from the santa ana show thier members of romans


----------



## DOPEY

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 13 2007, 06:53 PM~7896336
> *these and the trike were from the santa ana show thier members of romans
> *



these two are from santana show ,but the pixie is from viejitos show in anaheim


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i c i c


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Golden Twist


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

shitttttttttttt my comp is hella old


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet no one remembers these guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7897065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 13 2007, 09:21 PM~7897089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know. i forgot all about this bike.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

re-laced the rims that came on the bratz bike


----------



## lowlife-biker

do you have a pic of the bratz bike?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

they're in the bratz bikes thread :yes: 


the 68 TyCoon


----------



## AMB1800

i wonder whats underneath this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by bigb21_@May 12 2007, 01:17 AM~7887649
> *I covered and painted this frame. 1st time built a frame, not done yet. what u think uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how thick is the bondo on the tank?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 06:34 PM~7895550
> *Dream Catcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the good old days


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 10:07 PM~7896956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these must have been the years i was not into bikes, i was totally devoted to the ministry and lost interest in them


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2007, 11:24 AM~7900252
> *how thick is the bondo on the tank?
> *


thick, unless he put the metal on the outside...

u can put bondo on pretty damn thick and it wont crack.. as long as u have good sheet metal welded in it works..


----------



## noe_from_texas

it just looks thick, that's why i was asking, your probably right


----------



## AMB1800

is'nt the frame you guys are talking about one of those lazer frames, sanded down???


----------



## noe_from_texas

it kinda looks like one doesn't it?


----------



## AMB1800

yes it does, but the holes at the back to attach the sissybars makes me doubt about it


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 14 2007, 09:32 AM~7899536
> *re-laced the rims that came on the bratz bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good I did that to my rims to back in 98 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

Angelina Jolie bike


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2007, 12:54 PM~7900447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a set of the bodycounts


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn 180 spoke!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

why did they stop making tight shit


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 14 2007, 05:03 PM~7902725
> *why did they stop making tight shit
> *


Warren got into Imports i heard which sounds about right cause the time he dropped out imports were coming into the scene


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

he got out because people kept stealing his ideas for parts and making them in china. look at the ad. he was selling 180 spoke rims for 180 bucks. you could buy china 144's for 90.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7903625
> *he got out because people kept stealing his ideas for parts and making them in china.  look at the ad.  he was selling 180 spoke rims for 180 bucks.  you could buy china 144's for 90.
> *


his fault for not putting pattents on that shit or trademarks


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 06:21 PM~7895770
> *engraving.
> *



Raul,that reminds me.Holler at me.I finaly got Nenas sprocket done.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@May 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7904518
> *Raul,that reminds me.Holler at me.I finaly got Nenas sprocket done.
> *


you finally found your way back here huh?


----------



## AMB1800

this is what i call good packaging and fast service!!! 1 week from usa to belgium, even packages from europe to belgium last longer!!!

i had to search tha handlebars in this :biggrin: 



and then i found this, extra packaged :biggrin: 



and look at this beauty  





big thanks to Anthony (schwinn1966)!!!!! 

soon another box :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Man i'm fellin thoes handle bars thoes are tight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

now thats how you do a package. :0


----------



## excalibur

yea, kinda like the bike frame I just sent to lowforlife, It was packaged like that, but ups still managed to crack the bondo in the tank. big ass gash in the box too. still gotta tell them about it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2007, 12:10 PM~7900587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw those bikes hopping when they took those pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 15 2007, 10:35 AM~7908230
> *this is what i call good packaging and fast service!!! 1 week from usa to belgium, even packages from europe to belgium last longer!!!
> 
> i had to search tha handlebars in this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> and then i found this, extra packaged  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big thanks to Anthony (schwinn1966)!!!!!
> 
> soon another box  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2007, 07:59 AM~7907253
> *you finally found your way back here huh?
> *




I'm ussualy lurking in the background! :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

what size square tubing is that and also if i was to make some of those would anyone wanna buy them if i make that similar design and mabey a few others those are really nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 15 2007, 02:09 PM~7909721
> *now thats how you do a package. :0
> *


yea..if u ever get anything from me.. youll see how much of a hassle it is to open..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 08:29 AM~7915133
> *yea..if u ever get anything from me.. youll see how much of a hassle it is to open..
> *


 :0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 15 2007, 02:30 PM~7908643
> *Man i'm fellin thoes handle bars thoes are tight
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 07:29 AM~7915133
> *yea..if u ever get anything from me.. youll see how much of a hassle it is to open..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 17 2007, 12:31 AM~7914651
> *what size square tubing is that and also if i was to make some of those would anyone wanna buy them if i make that similar design and mabey a few others those are really nice
> *


I like those bars alot, if you were to make them, have a look at Lil' Heartbreaker his ones are dam nice, cheap to make aswell, *so give us cheap prices* :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 16 2007, 11:47 AM~7916736
> *:0  :0      :biggrin:
> *


yea ,you know for a fact..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 10:11 PM~7920820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm... I wish I woud of bought a set of thoes Arizona wheels when they were out.. but back then they were to much money


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 15 2007, 11:35 AM~7908230
> *this is what i call good packaging and fast service!!! 1 week from usa to belgium, even packages from europe to belgium last longer!!!
> 
> i had to search tha handlebars in this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> and then i found this, extra packaged  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big thanks to Anthony (schwinn1966)!!!!!
> 
> soon another box  :biggrin:
> *


Your Welcome Bro! Enjoy!
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 10:11 PM~7920820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you think this number up ther still works????? :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2007, 04:23 PM~7926068
> *you think this number up ther still works????? :0
> *


no.


----------



## eric ramos

u tried it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

no but that number is probaly 8 years old?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up guys
raul any new projects
eric so sd is a for sure no


----------



## eric ramos

yes no sd
n victor since ur in so call call that number tommorw see if its still a bike shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 17 2007, 08:15 PM~7927479
> *wats up guys
> raul any new projects
> eric so sd is a for sure no
> *


not yet.


----------



## lowridersfinest

slam-n-ride was so cheap


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2007, 12:55 PM~7924622
> *Damm... I wish I woud of bought a set of thoes Arizona wheels when they were out.. but back then they were to much money
> *


I had them, they are floating around here in Louisvile somewere> :angry:


----------



## jonny b

my bike


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 17 2007, 08:52 PM~7928180
> *I had them, they are floating around here in Louisvile somewere>  :angry:
> *


what do the arizona wheels look like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 18 2007, 11:29 PM~7934247
> *what do the arizona wheels look like?
> *


go back a couple pages


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by fool+May 18 2007, 09:29 PM~7934247-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do the arizona wheels look like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 08:51 PM~7896817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

:cheesy:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

what were the wheels called that looked like some bolt up chinas? they had the big chrome disc in the middle of the wheel


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 18 2007, 09:40 PM~7934325
> *what were the wheels called that looked like some bolt up chinas? they had the big chrome disc in the middle of the wheel
> *


Lucky 7s


----------



## Ronin

went and pulled mine out, dont ask theyre not for sale


----------



## eric ramos

wats the deal with arizonas they aint special
ther is some similar ones for sale on ebay that are 4 spoke tread 144s 2

the only special arizonas would be aquemins old ones 214s those rite there are real fuckin rims


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 18 2007, 09:46 PM~7934358
> *went and pulled mine out, dont ask theyre not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your low n slow fucker???????? werd damn wtf u doing with lucky 7 rims aint ya ratrod fucker damn fuck were u get those beautys


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 09:51 PM~7934404
> *your low n slow fucker???????? werd damn wtf u doing with lucky 7 rims aint ya ratrod fucker damn fuck were u get those beautys
> *


 :biggrin: relax they wouldve been on a rat rod a long time ago if thats what i wanted. im building something old school like 1977 old school


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK MAN STILL THOSE SHIT IS DICONTINUED SINCE LIKE FUKEN 97 OR 98 WERE U GET THOSE


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7934556
> *FUCK MAN STILL THOSE SHIT IS DICONTINUED SINCE LIKE FUKEN 97 OR 98 WERE U GET THOSE
> *


Masterlowrider


----------



## eric ramos

OHHHHHHHHH HOW U EVEN CONVERTED THE FRONT WHEEL CUS AS I CAN REMEMBER THEY WERE ONLY FUKEN COASTER BACK RIMS THEY HAD


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7934583
> *OHHHHHHHHH HOW U EVEN CONVERTED THE FRONT WHEEL CUS AS I CAN REMEMBER THEY WERE ONLY FUKEN COASTER BACK RIMS THEY HAD
> *


yeah i work at a bike shop so i had it done in 5 minutes i also added wider axles


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 19 2007, 12:14 AM~7934591
> *yeah i work at a bike shop so i had it done in 5 minutes i also added wider axles
> *


My dream job LOL


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7934606
> *My dream job LOL
> *


shit theyre still looking for people here i work part time and with commission match what make at my fulltime job


----------



## eric ramos

SO IF I GET SOME OF THEM RIMS WOULD U DO THAT SHIT FOR ME FOR HOW MUCH?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:19 PM~7934620
> *SO IF I GET SOME OF THEM RIMS WOULD U DO THAT SHIT FOR ME FOR HOW MUCH?
> *


your kidding right? i used a cresent wrench and a 16 and i was done. the sproket came off by taking the collar ring off. im trying to find some shower end caps to cover up the coaster hubs


----------



## eric ramos

SO ITS SIMPLE THEN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:23 PM~7934655
> *SO ITS SIMPLE THEN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


yeah plus shipping a wheel plus the labor you might as well have it done locally and dont take no for a answer cause it can be done


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN I REMEMBER LIL DEVILE SAYIN IT WAS DIFICLUT N SHIT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For Baboso. 16" vs. 20"


----------



## 817Lowrider

eh its aight


----------



## socios b.c. prez

its just an example.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2007, 01:01 PM~7936401
> *its just an example.
> *


I have seen better examples :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 11:09 AM~7936426
> *I have seen better examples  :biggrin:
> *


where?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7936349
> *For Baboso. 16" vs. 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok thanks raul i see wat u were talking about, keep an eye out for me on a 16in scwhinn frame


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 18 2007, 08:46 PM~7934358
> *went and pulled mine out, dont ask theyre not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7934376
> *wats the deal with arizonas they aint special
> ther is some similar ones for sale on ebay that are 4 spoke tread 144s 2
> 
> the only special arizonas would be aquemins old ones 214s those rite there are real fuckin rims
> *


trust me, they look way better than any 144 fans you can buy today. you gotta see them in person to appreciate them.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2007, 03:10 PM~7900587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more and better pixs of thos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Before










After


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin: One step closer. Still need some fenders, a seat, alot of plating and some paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Its ridable now.
Have you been up and down the street yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7938556
> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Its ridable now.
> Have you been up and down the street yet
> *


Not yet.  But this summer I will be riding it everywhere.


----------



## eric ramos

IS THAT A REAL SCHWINN SPRING FORK?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:15 PM~7938567
> *IS THAT A REAL SCHWINN SPRING FORK?
> *


yes. It took a few ebay auctions to piece together.


----------



## eric ramos

OMG OG CRUZER THEN
MAKE SOME OG 20 BENT FORKS OUT THEM JK :biggrin: 
I KNO U GOTS A PAIR


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

YO BILLY IS HERE AVION I MISS UR ASS


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

I took this pic the other day.
It was not photo shopped. just a bright ass day


----------



## eric ramos

DA FUCK ITS LIKE A SHROOM TRIP


----------



## eric ramos

CHECK OUT A REAL LOWRIDER BIKE CURTASY FROM PHOTOBUCKET IMAGE SEARCH ENGEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 07:29 PM~7938657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you taking a shit? must of been chicos tacos.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

YOU BASTERD U DONT POST PICS OF THAT MAGAZNIE 
N THAT IS MY SPRING THERE


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

NIEC YO POST THEM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 11:03 PM~7938850
> *NIEC YO POST THEM
> *


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 09:29 PM~7938657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you damn hooligan


----------



## 817Lowrider

my grandfather says hooligan LOL


----------



## eric ramos

IT WAS SUPOEVLY A LEGAL WALL


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:08 PM~7938875
> * IT WAS SUPOEVLY A LEGAL WALL
> *


sure it was whats up eric still tagging up walls and stealing fruits or whatever


----------



## eric ramos

NA IT WAS LEGAL FOR OTHER PPLS I JUST SHOWED UP WEN THEY WAS WORKIN ON THE OTHER SIDE THEN I JUST SHOWED THEMMY WORK N THEY WAS LIKE FUCK IT GO IN THE BACK N I DID MY SHIT :rofl: THEN I FOUND OUT THEY BUFFED IT ALREADY IT PISSED ME OFF GAY SHIT ON THE OTHER SIDE BUT MY SHIT DID NOT STAND A WEEK


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7938921
> *NA IT WAS LEGAL FOR OTHER PPLS I JUST SHOWED UP WEN THEY WAS WORKIN ON THE OTHER SIDE THEN I JUST SHOWED THEMMY WORK N THEY WAS LIKE FUCK IT GO IN THE BACK N I DID MY SHIT :rofl: THEN I FOUND OUT THEY BUFFED IT ALREADY IT PISSED ME OFF GAY SHIT ON THE OTHER SIDE BUT MY SHIT DID NOT STAND A WEEK
> *


hahaha they made a fool out of you


----------



## eric ramos

AND I DID NOT EVEN FINISH CUS THE OWNER SHOWED UP N SHIT ASKIN WHO GAVE U PERMISION N SHIT I DID NOT FINISH IT WAS GOING TO AHVE PINK N SOME OTHER COLORS IT IN THAT PIC JUST WAS THE BASIC THEN I WAS GOING TO PUT THE DEAIL N SHIT


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

:0


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ILL TAKE 2 SETS OF THOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ANYONE GOT MORE PIXS OF THESES


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAMN!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 20 2007, 02:08 PM~7941896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam!


----------



## 86' Chevy

man I want a pair of those rims but man I do not want to know what one of those cost the look good


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 20 2007, 05:13 PM~7941921
> *ANYONE GOT MORE PIXS OF THESES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I want to see it in a video :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

there's a lot of them on youtube.com, you just have to look for them


----------



## GrimReaper

of thos bike noe


----------



## noe_from_texas

i seen one of a bike like those


----------



## GrimReaper

can u find it???


----------



## noe_from_texas

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ey5FMXJQQf8


----------



## GrimReaper

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nC7BqURv3-I


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 20 2007, 02:08 PM~7941896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GODDAMN! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin

nice spokes.how much for them.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 20 2007, 06:08 PM~7941896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 20 2007, 04:50 PM~7942810
> *nice spokes.how much for them.
> *


last i heard he's only doing them for his bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 20 2007, 08:30 PM~7943148
> *last i heard he's only doing them for his bike
> *


yup and last I heard he wants a substantial amount of money per spoke.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2007, 05:33 PM~7943161
> *yup and last I heard he wants a substantial amount of money per spoke.
> *


how much?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

it would still be cool to have the 36 spoke twisted wheels and replace 12 of them with dtwist spokes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 20 2007, 08:33 PM~7943166
> *how much?
> *


man! Alot if he were to do them.
like 5 bucks+ or more per spoke


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7943220
> *man! Alot if he were to do them.
> like 5 bucks+ or more per spoke
> *


thats just a couple dollars more than regular twist spokes. still needs plating but not too bad, especially if they are accent spokes. maybe dont even need to plate them, paint them up to match the frame. that would be about $100 for 24 of them. 12 on each wheel


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309908
heres the first thread


----------



## 817Lowrider

500+ for 36 spokes
If he were to do them. Prolly not mounted


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self ppls im bored


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 20 2007, 03:08 PM~7941896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice  :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 21 2007, 12:07 PM~7943412
> *nice    :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7942821
> *ms. sexia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collectors Logo - Contact us or visit our store in Rochester, New York, to purchase lowrider bikes and parts such as wheels and seats.
> 
> Meet & Greet MZ Sexia June 3rd at the Bone Collectors booth at the San Diego Low Rider show !
> *


SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 20 2007, 03:08 PM~7941896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## Ronin

its on


----------



## green ice

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got these in today.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2007, 06:02 PM~7942519
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ey5FMXJQQf8
> *


i own that trike now lol it does not look like that no more :biggrin: i am repainting the frame and going with a new trike kit and hydros lol


----------



## D Twist




----------



## Spankz

wat ya think of this frame


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 23 2007, 06:55 PM~7966270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FROM THIS























TO THIS. HAS TO BE REDONE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How did that happen?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2007, 11:19 PM~7974297
> *  How did that happen?
> *


HOW DID WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

nevermind.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 24 2007, 09:17 PM~7974290
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS.        HAS TO BE REDONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you need to redone this bike? :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 24 2007, 11:28 PM~7974393
> *why you need to redone this bike? :uh:
> *


IT BELONGS TO MY FRIEND'S SON. HE IS 10 YEARS OLD. HE DESIGNED IT, PICKED OUT THE PARTS, I MADE IT, SIC713 PAINTED IT, I PUT IT TOGETHER.

I WORK ON IT WHEN HE DOES GOOD IN SCHOOL. HE DID GOOD THIS YEAR, SO WE ARE RE-DOING IT FOR THE LRM SHOW.


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 24 2007, 09:33 PM~7974437
> *IT BELONGS TO MY FRIEND'S SON.  HE IS 10 YEARS OLD.  HE DESIGNED IT, PICKED OUT THE PARTS, I MADE IT, SIC713 PAINTED IT, I PUT IT TOGETHER.
> 
> I WORK ON IT WHEN HE DOES GOOD IN SCHOOL.  HE DID GOOD THIS YEAR, SO WE ARE RE-DOING IT FOR THE LRM SHOW.
> *


nice


----------



## Spankz

my homeboys bike its nice as fuk pics dont show nothin skirt is nice as hell .....paint is candy wit patterns to look like snake scale.......seat the top is astrich...better pics later


----------



## Spankz




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 24 2007, 09:17 PM~7974290
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS.        HAS TO BE REDONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im ready for it..

lol i see you covered up your car in the back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2007, 09:11 PM~7980139
> *im ready for it..
> 
> lol i see you covered up your car in the back.
> *


kool. got some stuff for you. know you want that money. :biggrin: 
max's daughters bike is done, just got to get it to you. and jasons will be there next. 

and yeah, gotta keep it covered. spies. :scrutinize:


----------



## D Twist

Back from the chromers!


----------



## imtgw1a

nice, how much those go for chromed like that?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 25 2007, 10:41 PM~7981046
> *Back from the chromers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice D real nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2007, 08:37 PM~7980664
> *kool.  got some stuff for you.  know you want that money. :biggrin:
> max's daughters bike is done, just got to get it to you.  and jasons will be there next.
> 
> and yeah, gotta keep it covered.  spies. :scrutinize:
> *


lil spies...

cool.. i need the money, i need rims.. and chrome..


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 26 2007, 12:41 AM~7981046
> *Back from the chromers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I GOT STUCK AT CUSTOMS comming back home :banghead: but well worth the drive  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im lovin those handlebars


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 08:36 AM~7982853
> *im lovin those handlebars
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is the girls frame that w raffled off at our car show today. This is raw metal and then painted.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2007, 09:15 PM~7990575
> *This is the girls frame that w raffled off at our car show today. This is raw metal and then painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. who got it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 10:16 AM~7991727
> *I dont know.
> *


yall just gave away one bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 08:21 AM~7991736
> *yall just gave away one bike
> *


No, We also gave this one away. We had a boys Schwinn but it wasnt going to be done in time. This bike used to belong to a bike member but he was selling it. Becasue of the time we had we had to do it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like the paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For next year were taking the boys frame that we didnt finish and were going to do a trike to give away.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2007, 11:15 PM~7990575
> *This is the girls frame that w raffled off at our car show today. This is raw metal and then painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8000824
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 04:27 PM~7894934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any one noe where u can still get theses?


----------



## KaDa

never mind i found it


----------



## lowridersfinest

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SKflpDSeYsY


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 07:31 PM~8019401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats different.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 08:27 PM~8019891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 09:27 PM~8019891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 09:38 PM~8019975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 31 2007, 10:32 PM~8020341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 31 2007, 11:43 PM~8020407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a clean ass bike props to the owner


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 08:38 PM~8019975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oohh man i remember when i found this pic and posted it up thinking it was cutty as a joke oohh that cutty and his favorite color red lol rip brian


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## bad news

well here the frame i was hopeing to have done for my bday this sunday for sandiego but with my little problem iam having right now i wasnt able to but hopefully i can get my shit straight and finish this and ill be calling you next week to go pick this up man iam sorry ive been lagging  this frame is a fully flaked every piece of this frame is cover in flake


----------



## eric ramos

damn that sucks lots of ppls did not make it sd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats wrong buddy?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8026894
> *Whats wrong buddy?
> *


ya well money is the issue for this project but thats fine i mean i rushing to bad so ill just slow down and get it right from the begging


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8026839
> *well here the frame i was hopeing to have done for my bday this sunday for sandiego but  with my little problem iam having right now i wasnt able to but hopefully i can get my shit straight and finish this and ill be calling you next week to go pick this up man iam sorry ive been lagging   this frame is a fully flaked every piece of this frame is cover in flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs free pinstripes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 PM~8027038
> *needs free pinstripes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

and i repeat, exclusive ShotCallers family discount of FREE for your stripe job kenny!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2007, 10:35 PM~8027159
> *and i repeat, exclusive ShotCallers family discount of FREE for your stripe job kenny!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya bro lol :biggrin:  ill send it out youre way as soon i get a chance


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 1 2007, 11:52 PM~8027197
> *i hear ya bro lol  :biggrin:   ill send it out youre way as soon i get a chance
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8027159
> *and i repeat, exclusive ShotCallers family discount of FREE for your stripe job kenny!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My trike back in 1996


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

WOW! any more pics from your build up


----------



## eric ramos

damn it was rollin on 72 baby ds back then u was a ballers huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got a ton of pics of my trike but one of these days I will scan them into the computer.


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bro's bike


















I gave him the frame


----------



## eric ramos

ballers man juan u just givin shit away churchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

I come up on frames all the time


----------



## eric ramos

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
WAT ALSE IS IT MISSING?


----------



## 817Lowrider

every thing its gonna get tanked and muraled y mas


----------



## eric ramos

CLUB OR NO OR CLEAN OR NO OR SOMTING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2007, 06:27 PM~8029529
> *CLUB OR NO Maybe OR CLEAN OR NO Has potential OR SOMTING YES
> *


----------



## eric ramos

MAYBE UR OWN BRO?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes he is my bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 2 2007, 04:37 PM~8029332-->
> 
> 
> 
> My trike back in 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2007, 04:39 PM~8029336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, it's come a loooooooooonnnnngggg way :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

LRM San Diego 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

nice as display


----------



## mitchell26

changing my new bike again, using fibreglass this time, templete for tank isnt finished yet








what yous think?


----------



## lowlife-biker

like the design of the lower bar looks real sharp and shit


----------



## D Twist




----------



## eric ramos

lilbasterd?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8032784
> *lilbasterd?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

My air kit from bones


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 3 2007, 03:09 PM~8033048
> *My air kit from bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE NEW SLAMER KIT FOR EVERYONE THAT WANTED TO RIDE WIT AIR AND HAVE THE CYLINDER IN THE CROWN


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8032655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8032655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you get home bro get that bike up here so we can get it ready for VEGAS!!!


----------



## eric ramos

d you have neals cell phoone # pm it


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 09:07 PM~8034682
> *d you have neals cell phoone # pm it
> *


No I don't have it, i was informed by somebody else that Neal took second.


----------



## eric ramos

okedokey then


----------



## D Twist

found this pic and i just had to post it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8035734
> *found this pic and i just had to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8035734
> *found this pic and i just had to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not the first one ive seen


----------



## excalibur

thats funny shit.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8035734
> *found this pic and i just had to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really could really imagine a ******* ridin this :rofl: like adam sandler in waterboy with the lawnmore


----------



## excalibur

yes, that is pure *******. 





wait, dont I have one of those?


----------



## excalibur

the sad part is that it looks like it has a real schwinn springer on it, painted!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2007, 12:38 AM~8036190
> *the sad part is that it looks like it has a real schwinn springer on it, painted!
> *


i think it is that's why i had to post it


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 11:06 AM~8032655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose bike is that, is that from Thee Artistics?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2007, 12:58 PM~8038357
> *whose bike is that, is that from Thee Artistics?
> *


It's the Bone Collectors bike, not sure why the plaque is there, maybe just to promote the club for them


----------



## excalibur

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2007, 10:13 PM~8042832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## D Twist




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2007, 06:15 AM~8051426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

found this on youtube. if you watch the video, at about 3:30 look to the far left. there is a guy sitting on a table, then he gets up and walks away. guess who??? it's me!!!!! about 10 years ago and 40 pounds lighter.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ygTuwt0blhQ

beyonce was in it too, before she was crazy famous. and one of the first chicks to be kicked out of destiny's child. and that dude Caine from menace to society.


----------



## eric ramos

da fuck?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2007, 09:50 PM~8057307
> *found this on youtube.  if you watch the video, at about 3:30 look to the far left.  there is a guy sitting on a table, then he gets up and walks away.  guess who???  it's me!!!!!  about 10 years ago and 40 pounds lighter.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ygTuwt0blhQ
> 
> beyonce was in it too, before she was crazy famous.  and one of the first chicks to be kicked out of destiny's child.  and that dude Caine from menace to society.
> *


thats you sitting on the table..


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 12:41 AM~8057528
> *thats you sitting on the table..
> *


YUP. I THINK I WAS 18 OR 19. MY COUSIN IS IN THE SAME SHOT. STANDING SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SCREEN.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 09:10 AM~8059236
> *YUP.  I THINK I WAS 18 OR 19.  MY COUSIN IS IN THE SAME SHOT.  STANDING SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SCREEN.
> *


DOESNT EVEN LOOK LIKE U.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:13 AM~8059265
> *DOESNT EVEN LOOK LIKE U.
> *


I KNOW. THAT WAS 10 YEARS AGO. I GOT THE REAL VIDEO AT THE HOUSE, YOU CAN SEE IT BETTER ON THERE. ON THE VIDEO, YOU CAN SEE THE SCAR/BALD SPOT ON THE BACK OF MY HEAD. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 09:15 AM~8059276
> *I KNOW.  THAT WAS 10 YEARS AGO.  I GOT THE REAL VIDEO AT THE HOUSE, YOU CAN SEE IT BETTER ON THERE.  ON THE VIDEO, YOU CAN SEE THE SCAR/BALD SPOT ON THE BACK OF MY HEAD. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 7 2007, 11:55 AM~8059562
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


what?


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn you in a clip with the geto boys! nice man


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## eric ramos

^^^^^^^^?
thats the most random of all


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2007, 12:09 PM~8060959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha she like o shit you found out that i do porn damn yes i was in bangbus


----------



## eric ramos

bangbus :thumbsup: just all bangbros porn these fuckers are geniouses


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lil_chemito86

THIS GLASS PARTS ARE NICE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2007, 09:36 PM~8064239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean lil tiger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 8 2007, 10:26 AM~8066249
> *thats a clean lil tiger.
> *


If I wasnt going to chop up my lil tiger I would fix it up like that one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 07:04 PM~8069321
> *If I wasnt going to chop up my lil tiger I would fix it up like that one.
> *


word? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8069341
> *word? :0
> *


didnt I tell you wednesday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8069317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow that's bad :0


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 9 2007, 03:07 AM~8070811
> *Wow that's bad :0
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8069317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice but C,monnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:56 PM~8072718
> *Nice but C,monnnnnnnnnnn
> *


true story.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Almost


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I used to work at safeway along time ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I didnt work there but I had a girlfriend that would close the place every night and I would walk around finding shit to do and eat pizza.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

first car show ever.


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHOS THIS LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Second show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 02:04 PM~8072765
> *I didnt work there but I had a girlfriend that would close the place every night and I would walk around finding shit to do and eat pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you find?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 03:08 PM~8072779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOS THIS LOL
> *


future 7-11 employee? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2007, 03:10 PM~7900587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYONE GOT MORE PIXS OF THO BIKES OR A VID ON EM PIZZZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

I look like a arab with the beard. ahahahahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 03:08 PM~8072783
> *what you find?
> *


Nothing but I would go and get free shit like soda and pizza. They used to make pizzas ahead of time so that all they would have to do is put them in the oven and sell em. Most of them didnt sell so we would take them home and bake them and eat them there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 03:10 PM~8072794
> *ANYONE GOT MORE PIXS OF THO BIKES OR A VID ON EM PIZZZ
> *


NO!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

After this show I started competing.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 07:06 PM~8069339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love these kind of pics. got any more?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have too more pics but I cant find them.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 02:54 PM~8072710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo know wat i berly got some good fook 
my fortute said
all ur preperation will pay of in the end i imidetly thought about my bike n shit so i was tripin out wen i was eatin sweet n sour n some seasame chiken with some rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Socios engineering experement #12


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE, but to thin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 03:37 PM~8072889
> *NICE, but to thin
> *


all 1/4"


----------



## 817Lowrider

jigsaw?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 02:35 PM~8072882
> *Socios engineering experement #12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its gonna break or bend if the put some thing heavy in the back like a pump.

you should make it thicker.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 03:40 PM~8072903
> *jigsaw?
> *


plasma + grinding X alot of hours = :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

EVERYONE TAKE 4 PENNIES AND STACK THEM UP. THATS HOW THICK THAT SHIT IS. ITS NOT GOING TO BREAK. TRUST ME. JUST TO REMIND YOU, THEY WRAP CAR FRAMES WITH THAT SHIT. SO UNLESS YOU ARE A STRUCTUAL ENGINEER, STFU!!!!  :biggrin: have a nice day. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NOT ah I know everthing.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

well then when its done let juan gotti sit on it. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8072930
> *well then when its done let juan gotti sit on it.  :cheesy:
> *


Build your bike fool


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 03:42 PM~8072908
> *its gonna break or bend if the put some thing heavy in the back like a pump.
> 
> you should make it thicker.
> *


how? the geometry is right as the thickness


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:49 PM~8072934
> *Build your bike fool
> *


i am but need $$$.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 03:46 PM~8072916
> *EVERYONE TAKE 4 PENNIES AND STACK THEM UP. THATS HOW THICK THAT SHIT IS. ITS NOT GOING TO BREAK. TRUST ME. JUST TO REMIND YOU, THEY WRAP CAR FRAMES WITH THAT SHIT. SO UNLESS YOU ARE A STRUCTUAL ENGINEER, STFU!!!!  :biggrin:  have a nice day.  :cheesy:
> *


i thought it was 4dimes 
that how thick my forks are but not my sissy bar but its not like im a ride it or watvers even that 3/8s will suport my skinny ass any day :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 05:46 PM~8072916
> *EVERYONE TAKE 4 PENNIES AND STACK THEM UP. THATS HOW THICK THAT SHIT IS. ITS NOT GOING TO BREAK. TRUST ME. JUST TO REMIND YOU, THEY WRAP CAR FRAMES WITH THAT SHIT. SO UNLESS YOU ARE A STRUCTUAL ENGINEER, STFU!!!! :biggrin:  have a nice day.  :cheesy:
> *


Not thin as in not holding up. Thin as in looks to flat to me.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8072948
> *Not thin as in not holding up. Thin as in looks to flat to me.
> *


do a layer with thinner sheetmetal


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 9 2007, 02:51 PM~8072943
> *how? the geometry is right as the thickness
> *


smartassmotherfaucker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8072948
> *Not thin as in not holding up. Thin as in looks to flat to me.
> *


The metals surface itself is flat. The thickness is the same as your forks for your bike and the same thickness at the lower bar on this bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

godamimhellaboredandthereaintshittoodo. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes but my lower bar will be wrapped, Hopefully SOON.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 03:55 PM~8072961
> *godamimhellaboredandthereaintshittoodo. :angry:
> *


tuck ur wang


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 02:54 PM~8072957
> *The metals surface itself is flat. The thickness is the same as your forks for your bike and the same thickness at the lower bar on this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...,


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 02:56 PM~8072968
> *tuck ur wang
> *


i am. tell your mom i said whats up.


----------



## eric ramos

no u fuken retard


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:57 PM~8072973
> *...,
> *


It will be complete soon. Hopefully. I aint playing games any more


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 03:00 PM~8072991
> *no u fuken retard
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

tukin the wangggggggggggggggggggggggggg every one wang chun tonight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 03:15 PM~8073026
> *tukin the wangggggggggggggggggggggggggg every one wang chun tonight
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8073039
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that vato got wang chunged tonight hahahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 9 2007, 05:40 PM~8073584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that vato got wang chunged tonight hahahahaha
> *


your tuckin the wang. :cheesy:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

for being a random picture topic, you guys talk too much and dont post enough pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Jun 9 2007, 09:35 PM~8074308
> *for being a random picture topic, you guys talk too much and dont post enough pics.
> *


Hi Chris. :wave: Welcome to lil.


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8072882-->
> 
> 
> 
> Socios engineering experement #12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's gonna turn out sweet!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHRIS HANSEN_@Jun 9 2007, 09:35 PM~8074308
> *for being a random picture topic, you guys talk too much and dont post enough pics.
> *


Good point Chris! So where's the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8072882
> *Socios engineering experement #12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This project was put on hold by the owner. By the way, we did that back in 2002. Its been sitting ever since.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i cant see shit. :angry:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2007, 12:24 AM~8074983
> *i cant see shit. :angry:
> *


there you go


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 10 2007, 01:34 AM~8075004
> *there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Honestly This is what has been messing up LIL! :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

that's disgusting :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## D Twist

Here's TWISM with the rapper Red1, from the Rascalz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 10 2007, 08:16 AM~8075555
> *Here's TWISM with the rapper Red1, from the Rascalz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I could have WC to take a pic with my trike at one of the super shows but I didnt think about it till later. He was just standing there for the longest.


----------



## 817Lowrider

How does this bike do at the shows? I real/y like it


----------



## noe_from_texas

it's been around for a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 10:31 AM~8076106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this bike do at the shows? I real/y like it
> *


I think he doesnt place but Im not sure. The white part is actually vinyl. So Im not sure how he does for body mods and stuff like that. And technicly he probably doesnt get any points for paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I did not know it was not paint.


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, someone has better pics of it and you can see the vinyl, i think tonyo has some close ups


----------



## lowlife-biker

some pics of a show we went to last year in Belgium  




























tha last to have great paint and parts but it's kinda hard to see on the pics :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I love this bike


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 03:22 PM~8076634
> *I love this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2007, 04:03 AM~8076308
> *I think he doesnt place but Im not sure. The white part is actually vinyl. So Im not sure how he does for body mods and stuff like that. And technicly he probably doesnt get any points for paint.
> *


He does alright, i remember a while back TonyO was talking bout this bike, he did place and even came infront of tony if i remember, and some how he does get body mod points and paint points.


----------



## eric ramos

didnt he get sweepstakes in phx like in 06?
wen it came back


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8079465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Trust me bro. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 10:16 PM~8079465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shirt is bad ass danny...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8079465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude, that is a nice ass shirt.


----------



## lil_chemito86

you better lock ur bikes like this..


----------



## lowlife-biker

my bikes show so It's not on the streets :biggrin: 
damn that shirt is so clean!
RIP Brian :angel:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 11 2007, 07:11 AM~8079413
> *He does alright, i remember a while back TonyO was talking bout this bike, he did place and even came infront of tony if i remember, and some how he does get body mod points and paint points.
> *


OH yeah he beat me for sweepstakes in PHX last year even though I had him on body. I dont know how he beat me but its all good 

Yes its vinyl or leather or something. he gets points for the murals I think. I dont know if he does or doesn't get paint points though but I'm sure he scores high on parts and display.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jun 11 2007, 10:27 AM~8080491
> *you better lock ur bikes like this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's no good, the seat and pedals are still vulnerable :nono:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8079465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

CAN NON MEMBERS GET ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 08:42 AM~8081578
> *:0
> 
> CAN NON MEMBERS GET ONE? :biggrin:
> *


x2 i want one...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i dont want one to wear, just one to keep with the rest of my random lowrider history stuff.


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 05:51 PM~8072946
> *i thought it was 4dimes
> that how thick my forks are but not my sissy bar but its not like im a ride it or watvers even that 3/8s will suport my skinny ass any day  :cheesy:
> *


isnt 3/8s thicker :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

No


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2007, 01:35 PM~8082580
> *No
> *


3/8 is thicker.... 2/8 is 1/4


----------



## 817Lowrider

My apologize


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8082503
> *isnt 3/8s thicker :uh:
> *


i kno pendejo
my sissy bar is skiney then my fork but im sayin the 3/8s still would suport my skinny ass pendejo


----------



## eric ramos

bored
here is a bike that stold my idea i think this was febuary or march lrm of this year









fuken bored like 3 weeks ago soi was fukin around


----------



## eric ramos

wonder wat this is


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8092973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder wat this is
> *


twisted rims or somebody hair

or some type of twisted thread


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 12 2007, 07:14 PM~8093057
> *twisted rims or somebody hair
> or some type of twisted thread
> *


nope aiint that he dnt get girls


----------



## showpop

nice


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 12 2007, 07:17 PM~8093079
> *nope aiint that he dnt get girls
> *


them some girls what


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 12 2007, 07:17 PM~8093079
> *nope aiint that he dnt get girls
> *


sad but tru 
 fuck it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 07:41 PM~8093229
> *sad but tru
> fuck it
> *


at least u got ur gurl frame who can never leave u or hurt u or break ur heart, but u cant lose ur chery


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: gay


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 09:01 PM~8092973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder wat this is
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: say u do?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2007, 08:25 PM~8093574
> *i know :biggrin:
> *


me too..


----------



## eric ramos

wtf werd?


----------



## ozzylowrider

i know too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8093621
> *:werd: say u do?
> *


i was one of the first people you told. :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

isnt that that the ... in the the topic... you were talking about getting.. =)


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea huh


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

so do i...lol


----------



## iced

how you like my eazy and lil wayne stencile for a rappers theme bike 
(i got to cut out the black part)

eazy e








lil wayne


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 06:01 PM~8092973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder wat this is
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 13 2007, 10:31 PM~8097456
> *how you like my eazy and lil wayne stencile for a rappers theme bike
> (i got to cut out the black part)
> 
> eazy e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can laser cut those silhouettes in mild steel for you :scrutinize:


----------



## AMB1800

so i'm going to show you guys whats going on the other side of the world!!! :biggrin: 

this is what i've been working on the last 2 weeks   

i made it al myself, from the design, till the last piece of REAL mirror on it!!!!










oh yeah and its my first time upholstering :biggrin: 










and i've been working on my air kit too, heres a video of a first test on low presure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_qKU7550jg

tell me what you guys think of it!!

full project will be revealed in october/november... havin somethin crazy for the frame too, 1st radical in belgium :biggrin:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8097609
> *I can laser cut those silhouettes in mild steel for you  :scrutinize:
> *


no homie i'm using them for a stencil for airbrushing


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8097834
> *so i'm going to show you guys whats going on the other side of the world!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> this is what i've been working on the last 2 weeks
> 
> i made it al myself, from the design, till the last piece of REAL mirror on it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and its my first time upholstering  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i've been working on my air kit too, heres a video of a first test on low presure
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_qKU7550jg
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it!!
> 
> full project will be revealed in october/november... havin somethin crazy for the frame too, 1st radical in belgium :biggrin:
> *


wow pm me man tell me how to uplster like that :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

that's bad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 13 2007, 11:38 PM~8097834
> *so i'm going to show you guys whats going on the other side of the world!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> this is what i've been working on the last 2 weeks
> 
> i made it al myself, from the design, till the last piece of REAL mirror on it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and its my first time upholstering  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i've been working on my air kit too, heres a video of a first test on low presure
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_qKU7550jg
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it!!
> 
> full project will be revealed in october/november... havin somethin crazy for the frame too, 1st radical in belgium :biggrin:
> *


Awesome work brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Looks Goood! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

random pic i found









guess who bike.. must be doing pirates of the carribean theme..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8108138
> *random pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess who bike.. must be doing pirates of the carribean theme..
> *


Im glad its a schwinn.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8097609
> *I can laser cut those silhouettes in mild steel for you  :scrutinize:
> *


boy tony on hustle mode..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8108138
> *random pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess who bike.. must be doing pirates of the carribean theme..
> *


that SAtexas guy painted it. i could tell by the tape lines.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8108339
> *that SAtexas guy painted it. i could tell by the tape lines.
> *


yep.. its tonys bike..


----------



## lowlife-biker

tonyO ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2007, 07:53 AM~8108169
> *boy tony on hustle mode..
> *



everyday I'm hustlin :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 15 2007, 08:40 AM~8110150
> *tonyO ?
> *


yea..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 PM~8108448
> *yep.. its tonys bike..
> *


great.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 13 2007, 12:31 PM~8097456
> *how you like my eazy and lil wayne stencile for a rappers theme bike
> (i got to cut out the black part)
> 
> eazy e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's nice but i would replace lil wayne with 2pac.


----------



## lowlife-biker

I would give lil wayne a mouth :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 16 2007, 04:17 AM~8115433
> *I would give lil wayne a mouth :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and a brain.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 09:56 AM~8115660
> *and a brain.
> *


and talent :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 16 2007, 07:11 AM~8115717
> *and talent  :roflmao:
> *


X 589,782,986,146.02


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What do you guys think of this pic?


----------



## 86' Chevy

wow!!! I like


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 07:55 AM~8116072
> *What do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8116072
> *What do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think there is two more projects on ur list


----------



## 817Lowrider

The green ones mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think the pink one was raffled off.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 08:55 AM~8116072
> *What do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nenas
juans deepbrown
rocs erics
schwinn 76
rosies


----------



## lowlife-biker

did you juse laser to cut out those skirts and stuff?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 12:03 PM~8116853
> *nenas
> juans deepbrown
> rocs erics
> schwinn 76
> rosies
> 
> *


Thats correct. I do have to add one more to the list. Nena's project will be the last one I will do for lil. I was holding on to this pic for a long time. I wish I could get all the projects I worked on in the same room.  Missing from the pic is Erics project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 16 2007, 12:04 PM~8116861
> *did you juse laser to cut out those skirts and stuff?
> *


No. I just use a jewelers saw, jig saw and a die grinder if neccesary.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 11:03 AM~8116853
> *nenas
> juans deepbrown
> rocs erics
> schwinn 76
> rosies
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 12:26 PM~8116948
> *Thats correct. I do have to add one more to the list. Nena's project will be the last one I will do for lil. I was holding on to this pic for a long time. I wish I could get all the projects I worked on in the same room.   Missing from the pic is Erics project.
> *


FROM LAYIT LOW I THOUGHT U DONE MORE THAN JUST MINES N JUANS N JUANS N ERICS?
HAHA ITS 2 JUANS N 2 ERICS HAHA :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

1. Eric
2. Rosies
3. ROC
4. 76'_SCHWINN	
5. juangotti
6. ????
7. Nena

Maybe #8 and thats it. No more projects. Everything else I make will be for me.


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN FOR REALS EVEN IF I SEND U ANOTHER ONE LATER LATER LIKE WEN IM 20 HAHAH JK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 12:36 PM~8116992
> *DAMN FOR REALS EVEN IF I SEND U ANOTHER ONE LATER LATER LIKE WEN IM 20 HAHAH JK
> *


No.


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN THAT SUCKS NOW  FUCK IT ATLEST IM ONE OF THE THE RAUL CREATIONS THE 1ST ONE FROM LAYITLOW


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 11:33 AM~8116972
> *1. Eric
> 2. Rosies
> 3. ROC
> 4. 76'_SCHWINN
> 5. juangotti
> 6. ????
> 7. Nena
> 
> Maybe #8 and thats it. No more projects. Everything else I make will be for me.
> *


word?


----------



## LowRider_69

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 03:33 PM~8116972
> *1. Eric
> 2. Rosies
> 3. ROC
> 4. 76'_SCHWINN
> 5. juangotti
> 6. ????
> 7. Nena
> 
> Maybe #8 and thats it. No more projects. Everything else I make will be for me.
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 07:49 PM~8123512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 10:49 PM~8123512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 07:49 PM~8123512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 17 2007, 06:42 PM~8123093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 11:33 AM~8116972
> *1. Eric
> 2. Rosies
> 3. ROC
> 4. 76'_SCHWINN
> 5. juangotti
> 6. ????
> 7. Nena
> Maybe #8 and thats it. No more projects. Everything else I make will be for me.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 17 2007, 10:39 PM~8124640
> *:cheesy:
> *


Almost time.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 07:49 PM~8123512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


NEED YA CHROMERS INFO.. THINK IM A USE HIM FOR MY PARTS.. OTHER PEOPLE BULLSHIT TOO MUCH..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 01:05 AM~8124754
> *NEED YA CHROMERS INFO.. THINK IM A USE HIM FOR MY PARTS.. OTHER PEOPLE BULLSHIT TOO MUCH..
> *


he is really expensive. :angry:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 08:29 AM~8126108
> *he is really expensive. :angry:
> *


yea, but he gets shit done.. how much u pay for the stuff you took..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8126795
> *yea, but he gets shit done.. how much u pay for the stuff you took..
> *


Talk to RO-BC for chrome. You'll have to ship your shit to Fresno but it'll get done. You can chose either striaght chrome or triple chrome or triple to gold I dunno, he knows more about the options than I do.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2007, 09:45 PM~8124664
> *Almost time.
> *


word?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 12:13 PM~8126795
> *yea, but he gets shit done.. how much u pay for the stuff you took..
> *


STEERING WHEEL
SPROCKET
3 FENDER BRACES

$350.00 :angry: 

HE'S EXPENSIVE, BUT DAMN GOOD.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 18 2007, 10:14 AM~8126808
> *Talk to RO-BC for chrome.  You'll have to ship your shit to Fresno but it'll get done.  You can chose either striaght chrome or triple chrome or triple to gold  I dunno, he knows more about the options than I do.
> *


you out your mind..im not shipping my shit no where...
fk dat.. u obviously dont know how much shit i got and how heavy..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 12:04 PM~8127505
> *STEERING WHEEL
> SPROCKET
> 3 FENDER BRACES
> 
> $350.00 :angry:
> 
> HE'S EXPENSIVE, BUT DAMN GOOD.*


yea i know..shit looks good.. i want something thats gunna last and look good..


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2007, 09:45 PM~8124664
> *Almost time.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 12:04 PM~8127505
> *STEERING WHEEL
> SPROCKET
> 3 FENDER BRACES
> 
> $350.00 :angry:
> 
> HE'S EXPENSIVE, BUT DAMN GOOD.
> *


Damn, thats alot. Looks like its worth it though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 08:41 PM~8129890
> *Damn, thats alot. Looks like its worth it though.
> *


he's pretty expensive, but it helps you get these


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 08:12 PM~8130743
> *he's pretty expensive, but it helps you get these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider




----------



## 86' Chevy

NICE


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 10:42 PM~8145745
> *
> *


Who's forks?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 21 2007, 10:27 PM~8148464
> *Who's forks?
> *


Read the engraving, they belong to the ShowStopper bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 21 2007, 12:36 PM~8148513
> *Read the engraving, they belong to the ShowStopper bike.
> *


No one knows what bike your talking about. It took me a few days to figure out who you were even talking about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, heres an update on my cruiser. Finally got the tires and everything on. I got the seat last week butI havent had a chance to ride it until today.So I get on and start to go fast cause I want to see how it does and like 5 blocks away from my house, the tire popped cause I aired it up too much.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I guess its a good thing its the front rim.


----------



## Ronin

i doubt it i bet you it doesnt have a rimstrip


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Heres my new seat. Its made by a company called Brooks. I guess the company has been making seats since 1855? something like that. Made n England. All leather. The seat was $109 and its worth every penny. Its the most comfortable seat I have ever sat on. Its probably cause it doesnt have a seat pan. Its all leather.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8158769
> *i doubt it i bet you it doesnt have a rimstrip
> *


Never leave home with out them.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 08:20 PM~8158758
> *Ok, heres an update on my cruiser. Finally got the tires and everything on. I got the seat last week butI havent had a chance to ride it until today.So I get on and start to go fast cause I want to see how it does and like 5 blocks away from my house, the tire popped cause I aired it up too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey rauls looks sweet rims look awesom but i say you should check those nipples there like 2 or 3 that new that were loose but just to make sure believe it or not those rims were all loose but anyways cruiser looks awesome love the way it sits now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 23 2007, 12:01 AM~8159578
> *hey rauls looks sweet rims look awesom but i say you should check those nipples there like 2 or 3 that new that were loose but just to make sure believe it or not those rims were all loose but anyways cruiser looks awesome love the way it sits now
> *


  I took it to my friend place and he had alot of people over. Everyone wanted to ride it and stuff.  I actually like the way it looks too. For some reason the rusted parts look natural on it. But everything that needs plating will get it and then Im going to paint it to match these. :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 09:27 PM~8158786
> *Heres my new seat. Its made by a company called Brooks. I guess the company has been making seats since 1855? something like that. Made n England. All leather. The seat was $109 and its worth every penny. Its the most comfortable seat I have ever sat on. Its probably cause it doesnt have a seat pan. Its all leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 i want one i plan on dumping banana seats for good


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn that seat is pimp.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8158769
> *i doubt it i bet you it doesnt have a rimstrip
> *


i use black electrical tape


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 23 2007, 12:13 PM~8161069
> *i use black electrical tape
> *


works the same


----------



## AMB1800

i make my rimstrips out of old inner tubes, works very good and is thick enough to protect you're inner tube from the spokes nipples


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 11:21 PM~8159723
> *  I took it to my friend place and he had alot of people over. Everyone wanted to ride it and stuff.   I actually like the way it looks too. For some reason the rusted parts look natural on it. But everything that needs plating will get it and then Im going to paint it to match these.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well iam glad to see that those rims finally got a great home and they look killer on the bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:07 PM~8164065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, thats from LRM SF right?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 10:14 PM~8164098
> *Damn, thats from LRM SF right?
> *


YUP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:18 PM~8164129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2007, 03:30 PM~8167361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks juan for posting the pic. its just a lil sumthin im workin on. ima start cutting the metal tommorow and shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

No problem fool


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:07 PM~8164065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tht use to be a trike right


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2007, 04:49 PM~8167699
> *No problem fool
> *


if you got any more you can post them.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:07 PM~8164065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one got stolen


----------



## 86' Chevy

did it really I thoght he just used the same frame and made trike :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn the orange one is original


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lurker

*ORANGE BIKE*


----------



## lowlife-biker

the orange one could use a front fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This was one of the first bikes that I made back in the day. Im going to try to take it to a show tomorrow. Its only been to 3 shows and its placed every single time. I know it needs some work but Im trying to get the owner to put some more $$$ into it. Its already got some scratches in the paint and I know the parts need updating but we will see what happens.


----------



## Raguness




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 06:52 PM~8210421
> *This was one of the first bikes that I made back in the day. Im going to try to take it to a show tomorrow. Its only been to 3 shows and its placed every single time. I know it needs some work but  Im trying to get the owner to put some more $$$ into it. Its already got some scratches in the paint and I know the parts need updating but we will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn even puro amor is in ur house damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im really lucky to have it here. I swear, it hasnt seen the light in forever.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: no shit since that show with the corona bike tambien an other one that disapered


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

bad little frame and fenders


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 08:12 PM~8130743
> *he's pretty expensive, but it helps you get these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 06:52 PM~8210421
> *This was one of the first bikes that I made back in the day. Im going to try to take it to a show tomorrow. Its only been to 3 shows and its placed every single time. I know it needs some work but  Im trying to get the owner to put some more $$$ into it. Its already got some scratches in the paint and I know the parts need updating but we will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the paint on this


----------



## mtl city

my bike










:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My 2 favorites Frames


----------



## sic713

kiki and kaze83 tryin 2 ride my chopper...


----------



## bad news

that chopper look great !


----------



## sic713

its a rust bucket.. sits outside in the yard


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 12:19 PM~8213372
> *its a rust bucket.. sits outside in the yard
> *


you should finish it and sell it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2007, 01:24 PM~8213381
> *you should finish it and sell it
> *


it was actually a rad chopper.. had a tank and other mos but i took it all off.. i m a let it rust real good and leave like dat


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 12:21 PM~8213215
> *My 2 favorites Frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a European frame It's one of my favorits to, on what site dit you find it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

this one


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ARE THE PARTS OF THAT BIKE ^^^^^^^^ GOLD PLATED OR ANODIZED GOLD


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8213389
> *it was actually a rad chopper.. had a tank and other mos but i took it all off.. i m a let it rust real good and leave like dat
> *


what happen to the graffiti choper is that it?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 1 2007, 02:24 PM~8213611
> *what happen to the graffiti choper is that it?
> *


yep.. thats it..took all the other stuff off.


----------



## eric ramos

can holder tank was the best yo


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 2 2007, 02:52 AM~8212629
> *bad little frame and fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 1 2007, 02:23 PM~8213605
> *ARE THE PARTS OF THAT BIKE ^^^^^^^^  GOLD PLATED OR ANODIZED GOLD
> *


Gold Anodized.


----------



## eric ramos

socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 21,940 50 1.14% 
juangotti Jul 2006 7,096 41 0.94% 
VYNE TYME Apr 2005 3,953 39 0.89% 
eric ramos Jun 2005 12,363 39 0.89% 
impala_1962_ss_slow_lane Mar 2003 11,434 38 0.87% 
RollerZ 57 Jan 2004 5,093 34 0.78% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 16,059 24 0.55% 
red_ghost Jun 2004 3,666 24 0.55% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 6,267 23 0.53% 
Ronin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 08:26 PM~8215133
> *socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 21,940 50 1.14%
> juangotti Jul 2006 7,096 41 0.94%
> VYNE TYME Apr 2005 3,953 39 0.89%
> eric ramos Jun 2005 12,363 39 0.89%
> impala_1962_ss_slow_lane Mar 2003 11,434 38 0.87%
> RollerZ 57 Jan 2004 5,093 34 0.78%
> luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 16,059 24 0.55%
> red_ghost Jun 2004 3,666 24 0.55%
> toxiconer Nov 2002 6,267 23 0.53%
> Ronin
> *


Can you add one more to that? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

idk but were post whores n i wasent on till like 3


----------



## Raguness

Does anybody have any photos of radio flyer wagons did up??


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 2 2007, 05:13 PM~8220198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2007, 03:31 PM~8220298
> *How Much?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Let me ask Nena. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well? I never.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2007, 06:33 PM~8221493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Let me ask Nena.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

otobucket.com/albums/u47/mannyperez63/perez012.jpg[/IMG]







turtle's bike from tucson az :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 2 2007, 09:10 PM~8222850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

uffin:


----------



## Raguness

See the rear wheel on this trike I need four of them anybody got any laying around?



> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8220177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Now post pics of your build up.


----------



## deville

Shot at 2007-07-04


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 02:26 PM~8234968
> *
> Shot at 2007-07-04
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 02:08 PM~8234865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8235052
> *:cheesy:
> *


I will bring the magazine to the next show you go to.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ALRIGHT KOOL! :biggrin:  APPRICIATE IT..AND MAYBE THE FENDERS ALSO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2007, 02:50 PM~8235099
> *ALRIGHT KOOL! :biggrin:   APPRICIATE IT..AND MAYBE THE FENDERS ALSO?
> *


Yea, Whats the next show your going to?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 03:03 PM~8235157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CSX :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 03:07 PM~8213326
> *kiki and kaze83 tryin 2 ride my chopper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Casey(Kaze83) looks like he's about to fall off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 01:26 PM~8234968
> *
> Shot at 2007-07-04
> *


L0L


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 12:10 AM~8236757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the guy that did my chopper if im right


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any more pics of that gold bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

dam.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 5 2007, 12:12 AM~8236763
> *thats the guy that did my chopper if im right
> *


 i member that bike from the bronxs que no?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8236810
> *i member that bike from the bronxs  que no?
> *


ya it was green b4 thats the prez bike

hear 76


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

tight.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I WAS GONNA BUY THAT FRAME WHEN IT WAS GREEN LIKE TWO OR THREE YEARS AGO I THINK HE WANTED LIKE 1300 FOR THE WHOLE BIKE


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8236762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my faves.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NICE BACKGROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 12:11 AM~8236762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would that trike b full or radical


----------



## socios b.c. prez

full.


----------



## TuCamote

Got any more pictures of this trike from behind, I wanna get rid of my trike kit also, shit looks sick.


> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 2 2007, 06:15 PM~8220222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 7 2007, 03:58 PM~8255363
> *Got any more pictures of this trike from behind, I wanna get rid of my trike kit also, shit looks sick.
> *


that looks like a modle


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 7 2007, 03:04 PM~8255384
> *that looks like a modle
> *


it is a model


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 7 2007, 04:13 PM~8255427
> *it is a model
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just bought thes for 20 bucks on ebay and saved 15 bucks on shipping cus I picked them up.








I am gonna bend these mofos to make Olds school forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8255437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought thes for 20 bucks on ebay and saved 15 bucks on shipping cus I picked them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna bend these mofos to make Olds school forks
> *


Damn, that bottom one came with the head tube from the bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider

Should I keep it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

the fork?


----------



## eric ramos

damn og forks but those other china forks suck haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 7 2007, 06:32 PM~8255499
> *damn og forks but those other china forks suck haha
> *


20 bucks... I making a bike to sell to one of these fools around here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:36 PM~8255517
> *20 bucks... I making a bike to sell to one of these fools around here
> *


hustle them ******.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8255494
> *the fork?
> *


No the head tube behind the fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:37 PM~8255525
> *No the head tube behind the fork
> *


take some pics of it and post them cause I might be interested.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:43 PM~8255556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me and let me know how much you want for it. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ahhhhhh no price bro. Its yours.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8255363
> *Got any more pictures of this trike from behind, I wanna get rid of my trike kit also, shit looks sick.
> *


I actually saw a trike like this on a Cherry Rides video...any idea how to go about making this work?


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

my sons pedal car


----------



## Raguness

Thats nice brother.


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice pedal car.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 07:43 PM~8255556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


home boy was lookin at those 2 day


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:00 PM~8262036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i want a downtube like that


----------



## mtl city

me at the left and my friend :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 8 2007, 08:08 PM~8262099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at the left and my friend  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:00 PM~8262036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 02:50 AM~8263872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 8 2007, 11:50 PM~8263872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that orange color on that box would be a dope paint color for it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 29 2006, 09:25 AM~6466678
> *R.I.P brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 12:49 PM~8180129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


letters getting striped

forks getting 2 toned


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider

+
Damn whos your engraver :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 06:29 PM~8269525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> Damn whos your engraver :0  :0
> *


ONEBADAPPLEARTE hes here on lil his names gino


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## MR.559

fore sale $200 shipped  phoenix gold 10's and 800 watt amp


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HOW MANY?AND DO U HAVE A BOX?


----------



## bad news




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8269545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats heaven for me


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8269545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where's that place at?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 07:29 PM~8269525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> Damn whos your engraver :0  :0
> *


those look familiar :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 9 2007, 06:36 PM~8269592
> *HOW MANY?AND DO U HAVE A BOX?
> *


2 10' and no box


----------



## bad news

LESS FUCKEN TALKING AND MORE POSTING RANDOM FUCKEN PICTURES SHIT


----------



## mtl city




----------



## Ronin




----------



## bad news

WELL LETS KEEP THE MODELS OVER IN THAT SECTION AND RONIN POST SOME OF YOURE MONSTER CREATIONS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 9 2007, 06:39 PM~8269618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: man old skool i miss that bike Backyard Beauty


----------



## Ronin

meh i wanted that red cruiser bad


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 06:44 PM~8269658
> *:cheesy: man old skool i miss that bike Backyard Beauty
> *


that was one of my favorite bike :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 07:44 PM~8269658
> *:cheesy: man old skool i miss that bike Backyard Beauty
> *


i miss it also


----------



## bad news




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 06:39 PM~8269619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad thats giving me an idea for my paint for my honda


----------



## bad news

LESS FUCKING CHATTING AND MORE BIKE PICS PLEASE


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 06:38 PM~8269607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news




----------



## mtl city

me bouncing


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 06:59 PM~8269821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres another one like this handing up a blue one with bullet holes painted on it was featured in a old ass music video


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

funny shit


----------



## D Twist

Some rust removal on some fenders.


----------



## lowlife-biker

what kind of product did you use to remove that rust?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dam that did good removin it yea wat is it???


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 10 2007, 09:51 AM~8274460
> *Some rust removal on some fenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you using :0


----------



## excalibur

yea man, let everybody know what that is. dont hold out on us man. the future of bicycle restoration depends on it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks like bead blast.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8279783
> *Looks like bead blast.
> *


I dont think so, looks like some kind of liquid. notice the green on the table and on the fender near the clean spots.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I was looking for these the other day.


----------



## Ronin

lets just say that the first person it ran over wasnt all that happy.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

any  one went to ta bq on sunday in sanjo!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

anyone went to ta bq on sunday in sanjo!  :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 08:07 PM~8279894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


her boobs bout to pop out ahhahahaha


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8280228
> *her boobs bout to pop out ahhahahaha
> *


i thought i saw a lil nipple..

and why u looking at her boobs.. freak. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8280228
> *her boobs bout to pop out ahhahahaha
> *


I think thats why everyone was standing around. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 9 2007, 06:38 PM~8269608
> *2 10' and no box
> *


AW OK.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 10:09 PM~8280418
> *I think thats why everyone was standing around.  :biggrin:
> *


I SURE WAS!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2007, 04:07 PM~8276148
> *what kind of product did you use to remove that rust?
> *


*muriatic acid*


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 11 2007, 09:01 AM~8282632
> *muriatic acid
> *


gotta be real careful using that shit! :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 11:56 PM~8279783
> *Looks like bead blast.
> *


no it was dipped in acid


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 11 2007, 08:01 AM~8282632
> *muriatic acid
> *


i would have way too much fun with that instead of removing rust


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 11 2007, 02:52 PM~8285826
> *i would have way too much fun with that instead of removing rust
> *


you should get some and drink up. :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 11 2007, 03:18 PM~8286017
> *you should get some and drink up.  :cheesy:
> *


your mom should drink some


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 11 2007, 07:05 AM~8279877-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 07:07 AM~8279894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was the top pic the last seat she sat on? Damn she got one hell of a bony ass :angry:


----------



## midnighter

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 2 2007, 02:12 PM~8220195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



isn't this the one Lucky 7 in Antioch CA did?


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 04:22 PM~7110726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 11 2007, 04:26 PM~8286419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn towtonez gets down takin pics i kno hes gots lots of dannys and wims bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is from the old topic huh?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 05:46 PM~8287323
> *This is from the old topic huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no from this one but way back


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Jul 11 2007, 04:15 PM~8286356
> *isn't this the one Lucky 7 in Antioch CA did?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mtl city




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 06:03 PM~8269381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoever needs engraving onebadapplearte on here does badass engraving and has some of the best prices out there hit him up if you need to get any engraving and plating done


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8280320-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i saw a lil nipple..
> 
> and why u looking at her boobs.. freak. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 09:09 PM~8280418
> *I think thats why everyone was standing around.  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

thats a nice pile of crap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

From May 1995 LRM. This is the trike that inspired me to do a trike. When I first started my bike, I didnt really know what I wanted to do. I just started buying LRM to get itdeas then I saw this. :biggrin: See the OG parts? Simple and clean.


----------



## eric ramos

nice bike but the owner looks likes on broadway or some bullshit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 11 2007, 04:26 PM~8286419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ripsta85

some old fl bike pics








here


----------



## ripsta85

more


----------



## ripsta85

more


----------



## ripsta85

last 1


----------



## D Twist




----------



## eric ramos

whop plated that


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 04:38 PM~8302746
> *whop plated that
> *


It's a shop in Toronto, that does all my plating. Quality work.

Here's the OG steering tube they did!


----------



## eric ramos

goddamn nice 
were u get those og spring forks?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Jul 13 2007, 02:30 PM~8303226-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shop in Toronto, that does all my plating. Quality work.
> 
> Here's the OG steering tube they did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Jul 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8302400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man, I love it when I go to pick up my parts from the plater and there flawless. Its like looking onto a mirror.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8302400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats tacos old bike.


----------



## ripsta85

this year miami


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## ripsta85

this bike is nice n-e body has more pics of it


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	70,053	95	
abel	Nov 2005	13,988	41	
supreme	Mar 2005	3,093	40	
Silentdawg	Jul 2005	1,844	37	
lolow	Jan 2003	35,951	36	
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	22,350	35	
slo	Jan 2004	13,922	35	0.70%
Bowtie Legacy	Jul 2004	11,508	34	
Supaf|y in the Ky	Jun 2007	554	32	
81 FLEETWOOD	Nov 2001	17,071


----------



## excalibur

that sure is random raul.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8310644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Why is my frame backward? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 07:04 AM~8311595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my frame backward? :scrutinize:
> *


contrast.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 14 2007, 11:59 PM~8310462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raul can I have permission to place that on a T shirt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 08:56 AM~8311853
> *Raul can I have permission to place that on a T shirt.
> *


Sure, just send me a shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:59 AM~8311863
> *Sure, just send me a shirt.  :biggrin:
> *


size?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 09:02 AM~8311871
> *size?
> *


2x


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know if anyone has seen this before.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 14 2007, 09:32 PM~8310308
> *this bike is nice n-e body has more pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

good golly!!!!

LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	70,196	143	2.49%
LAC_MASTA	Mar 2004	3,281	74	1.29%
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	22,429	62	1.08%
Supaf|y in the Ky	Jun 2007	601	47	0.82%
SpaHKz	Oct 2006	232	42	0.73%
Regal King	Mar 2006	17,000	41	0.72%
lolow	Jan 2003	35,984	35	0.61%
81 FLEETWOOD	Nov 2001	17,106	35	0.61%
abel	Nov 2005	14,022	34	0.59%
MAC-A-LAC	Dec 2006	1,051	32	0.56%


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 09:05 AM~8311883
> *3x
> *


----------



## somerstyle

my sons bike :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## somerstyle




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8302400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take a set 

:cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ME TOO


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 16 2007, 01:14 PM~8320467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: that a coo bike ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 17 2007, 08:09 AM~8324460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Uh oh look out Lil PHX there's a new trike frame in town hno: hno: hno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 10:09 PM~8324460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good Kenny


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 09:07 PM~8279894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good from this angle :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 09:09 PM~8324460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its alright need something diffrent maybe a diffrent tank iam thinking of takeing it all apart and make a new frame but except the two bottom bars ! change things up a bit


----------



## eric ramos

wat about someting under the tank?


----------



## mtl city

me riding my lowlow :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## eric ramos

old skool


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 10:09 PM~8324460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

thas a very nice picture...with family n all...SOCIOS


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


witch one is you?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn thats a real bike club pic


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 18 2007, 09:11 PM~8341394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was at scrape last year. You going this year bro?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2007, 02:22 PM~8346738
> *witch one is you?
> *


Fifith from the left. Black shirt?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not in this pic becasue my trike was not ready for this show and they wanted everyone sitting by there bike. That was when my trike went from green to gold. We were all together in this pic because they were taking our pic for LRB but it never came out for some reason.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 19 2007, 01:58 PM~8346460
> *thas a very nice picture...with family n all...SOCIOS
> *


Thanks.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back when you guys showed hard was that at woodland LG show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2007, 07:44 PM~8349364
> *back when you guys showed hard  was that at woodland LG show?
> *


:yes: The good ole days... We got some new things comming out soon. Probably early next year we will bring some new stuff out.


----------



## CE 707

we might have something in the works for next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2007, 08:07 PM~8349647
> *we might have something in the works for next year
> *


I think I need to come over and see all that shit you guys are always talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2007, 08:21 PM~8349809
> *I think I need to come over and see all that shit you guys are always talking about.  :biggrin:
> *


any time homie your alway more then welcome to swing by


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2007, 10:14 PM~8350851
> *any time homie your alway more then welcome to swing by
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2007, 12:07 AM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool picture :0


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 17 2007, 05:35 PM~8330765
> *:scrutinize: that a coo bike ?
> *


RANDOM PICTURE TOPIC


----------



## lowridersfinest

look at the mothafuckin wheels


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that girl is lucky to have such a nice bike so young


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

READ A BOOK, READ A BOOK, READ A MUTHAFUKIN BOOK!


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2007, 04:06 PM~8347644
> *That was at scrape last year. You going this year bro?
> *


yah are you going it should be good


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## 86' Chevy

NICE


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 02:55 AM~8358120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, that hurts my eyes. possibly the worst looking forks in history right there.
thats too bad cause the frame and paint is nice as hell.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 21 2007, 08:34 AM~8358523
> *wow, that hurts my eyes.  possibly the worst looking forks in history right there.
> thats too bad cause the frame and paint is nice as hell.
> *


that's what i said but i though all you'll go against me


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jul 21 2007, 10:00 AM~8358587
> *that's what i said but i though all you'll go against me
> *


i was thinking the same thing the parts fucked up the bike


----------



## Ronin

:uh: that bike had faced forks before a lot of people even knew what a faced fork was


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yeah Im not a big fan of those forks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 21 2007, 10:24 AM~8359041
> *:uh: that bike had faced forks before a lot of people even knew what a faced fork was
> *


x2. i had a couple old pics of that bike but lost them.

i like it. just not the forks.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8359041
> *:uh: that bike had faced forks before a lot of people even knew what a faced fork was
> *


DONT MATTER WHO DID IT FIRST IT MATTER WHO MADE IT LOOK GOOD FIRST


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 04:28 PM~8360207
> *DONT MATTER WHO DID IT FIRST IT MATTER WHO MADE IT LOOK GOOD FIRST
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 02:55 AM~8358120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn were u get those pics 
i love that bike i though it was str8 clowin back in the day cus of the frame similaraties but some one said it wasent but watevers nice everthing even forks that shit is oldskool yo


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 04:06 AM~8358126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a bike like that orange 1


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

a lil something i did wit my ipod today while i was bored

i did the back to but the pic wont upload for some reason


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 21 2007, 11:24 AM~8359041
> *:uh: that bike had faced forks before a lot of people even knew what a faced fork was
> *


thanks for the useless info. just another stupid ass comment by you.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 02:55 AM~8358120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 22 2007, 01:06 AM~8362459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which bikes are those?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 22 2007, 06:06 AM~8362830
> *which bikes are those?
> *


the engraved one is your worst nightmare


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8361314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil something i did wit my ipod today while i was bored
> 
> i did the back to but the pic wont upload for some reason
> *


iphone


----------



## DynoDan




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 03:55 AM~8358120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is 81 lincoln bike


----------



## eric ramos

ok who the fuck is that?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 03:17 PM~8365071
> *ok who the fuck is that?
> *


Ay, who i be?)
Rubber band man
Wild as the Taliban
9 in my right
45 in my other hand.
(who i'm is?)
Call me trouble man
always in trouble man
worth a couple hundred grand
chevys, all colors man


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 03:32 PM~8365165
> *wtf?
> *


x10


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 04:17 PM~8365071
> *ok who the fuck is that?
> *


he be in post your riders


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: tell him to show that bitch again


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 22 2007, 03:10 PM~8365023
> *this is 81 lincoln bike
> *


used to be


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## deville

Red X'sss


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

more X


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## stillspinnin

enough with the *x*


----------



## lowridersfinest

i see it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8382355
> *i see it
> *


thats because the image is embedded in your computer already.


----------



## chulow95

Here's some pics I took at a show up here.Didn't wanna start a topic just for this.


----------



## chulow95

Let me know if those worked,if not I'll try posting the rest a different way!


----------



## eric ramos

the work homie like that girl bike


----------



## chulow95

Orale! Here's the others!


----------



## chulow95




----------



## chulow95

These bike and trike are both hand made frames! :0 

























:0 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 24 2007, 07:01 PM~8382953
> *These bike and trike are both hand made frames!  :0
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 awesome


----------



## eric ramos

crasy shit with hamerhit bar its not twist so is badass


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

el hombre araña.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

some random pics of my new cruiser i finished today nothin special at all


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

any1 wanna buy it?????


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 04:05 PM~8390066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that was my uncle dressed up as spider man....nah im just kidding but i think the picture is funny


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 04:05 PM~8390066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that was my uncle dressed up as spider man....nah im just kidding but i think the picture is funny


----------



## brn2ridelo

a bike that was on display i saw at a clothing store in phoenix az.
every thing is painted flat black


----------



## sic713

thats cool.. reminds me of my old chopper.. everything flat black with clean ass white walls..


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Str8crazy80

Lovin them old schools


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## eric ramos

thoght it would be apropriet since finest posted the 12inchers


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 01:36 PM~8407211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoght it would be apropriet since finest posted the 12inchers
> *



very cute :cheesy:


----------



## LilBoyBlue

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 27 2007, 01:24 PM~8407101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAM HOMIE HOW DID U MAKE THAT FRONT WHEEL??????????????????


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 02:36 PM~8407211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoght it would be apropriet since finest posted the 12inchers
> *


I love this little trike! ! ! ! 

What did you use for the rear setup?? to make it a trike...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 27 2007, 11:22 PM~8407085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that's bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8407416
> *I love this little trike! ! ! !
> 
> What did you use for the rear setup??  to make it a trike...
> *


it was done here in a local bike shop i saw it from start to finish 
it was a redryder lil trike and he added the tubging and bondo make it look like a schiwnn frame it was crazy and he charged crasy to like 250 for the job with out paint


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:58 PM~8368311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 27 2007, 04:24 PM~8407101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its tight.


----------



## sic713




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 08:50 PM~8410337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics from our show last year


----------



## sic713

si!


----------



## sic713

leaning her way into stardom..









memories..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

im bored

















hoes



















rip


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 27 2007, 11:56 PM~8410816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's is that? how much shipped?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 PM~8410834
> *who's is that?  how much shipped?
> *


lazy, just make one..


----------



## lowridersfinest

none of this stuff is mine and i dont know who own it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 12:09 AM~8410888
> *lazy, just make one..
> *


werd!


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2007, 10:16 PM~8410934
> *werd!
> *


lets do it.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## D Twist




----------



## 86' Chevy

Nice Stand


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice.


----------



## lowriderwiz

looks good D


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8410455
> *leaning her way into stardom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memories..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you take your rims apart to paint them


----------



## sic713

yes i did.. i had a bike shop put them together.. 75 bucks..
with brand new chrome nipples..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 27 2007, 10:19 PM~8410950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I WANT A BOX LIKE THAT FOR MY TRIKE :biggrin: ....WHO CAN MAKE ONE OF THOSE :uh:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowforlife+Jul 28 2007, 12:01 PM~8412922-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Stand
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8413213
> *nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderwiz_@Jul 28 2007, 01:35 PM~8413447
> *looks good D
> *


That's Lee's new stand Rob.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Raguness

Yeah I know the deck is in the box built it a long time ago under the supervision of no one I decided to build it the day before the show woke up cut and went to my tio's house to upholster it. It was only for show anyways.


----------



## Raguness

My room before I grew up and moved out. Is this random enough?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 28 2007, 06:29 PM~8415496
> *My room before I grew up and moved out.  Is this random enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U CAN TELL IT WAS OLD U STILL HAD A PLAYSTATION 1 ON THE 3RD PIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 28 2007, 07:14 PM~8415697
> *:biggrin:
> U CAN TELL IT WAS OLD U STILL HAD A PLAYSTATION 1 ON THE 3RD PIC.. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i got that when ps2 came out.


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Raguness

Tony member this show? You were right man I dont think anyone noticed. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2007, 10:23 PM~8419392
> *Tony member this show?  You were right man I dont think anyone noticed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good old memories :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2007, 01:23 PM~8419392
> *Tony member this show?  You were right man I dont think anyone noticed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


notice what?  :dunno:






























AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 29 2007, 06:39 PM~8420240
> *notice what?  :dunno:
> AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


think the rims


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 04:45 PM~8420265
> *think the rims
> *


:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 02:08 PM~8419763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that your car


----------



## lowchevy1989

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 28 2007, 07:15 PM~8415434
> *Yeah I know the deck is in the box built it a long time ago under the supervision of no one I decided to build it the day before the show woke up cut and went to my tio's house to upholster it. It was only for show anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love trikes wit speakers on the back


----------



## Malverde619

my new frame done with all jb weld and quicksteel..


----------



## eric ramos

its clean


----------



## lowridersfinest

View My Video

sprite commercial


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8448848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: TOMASA?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8448848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are some nice fake ass tities..


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8448885
> *damn those are some nice fake ass tities..
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8448885
> *damn those are some nice fake ass tities..
> *


real or fake, they all taste the same :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 05:00 PM~8449480
> *real or fake, they all taste the same :biggrin:
> *


lol i dont pay attention to tities much when im fuckin a bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 05:00 PM~8449480
> *real or fake, they all taste the same :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 1 2007, 06:07 PM~8449539
> *lol i dont pay attention to tities much when im fuckin a bitch
> *


i do i like when they go up and down and giggle and shit i usually like to have in my mouth or hand :biggrin: but they all taste the same lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 10:28 PM~8431662
> *View My Video
> 
> sprite commercial
> *


can you upload it to where I can save it to my comp


----------



## Spankz




----------



## Spankz

im fanilly gonna start workin on it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 1 2007, 05:16 PM~8449595
> *i do i like when they go up and down and giggle and shit i usually like to have in my  mouth or hand  :biggrin: but they all taste the same lol
> *


what if she sweating.. then its salty.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8448848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8450969
> *what if she sweating.. then its salty.
> *


thats alright !  that much better lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 2 2007, 08:04 AM~8454410
> *thats alright !   that much better lol :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 04:50 PM~8458783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alumminum


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 06:06 PM~8459313
> *alumminum
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 06:08 PM~8459321
> *:yes:
> *


i know what those are for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 06:11 PM~8459348
> *i know what those are for.
> *


melting?


----------



## 817Lowrider

OUT OF NO WHERE ITS...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oP1NMB_I0s


----------



## socios b.c. prez

suddenly Im reminded of someone on lil.


----------



## sic713

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ripsta85, sic713, Raguness, THE_EMPIRE_SAC, NorCalLux, eric ramos, socios b.c. prez


wow dude.. that freak me out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 07:42 PM~8459829
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ripsta85, sic713, Raguness, THE_EMPIRE_SAC, NorCalLux, eric ramos, socios b.c. prez
> wow dude.. that freak me out
> *


his pops


----------



## sic713

yea.. but at 1st it was crazy..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8459983
> *yea.. but at 1st it was crazy..
> *


i was in chat wit eric and we jus said how it was hard to lose him and then his dad went in..
i was like so fukkin trippin out


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

UR HEART DROPS WHEN U REMEMBER HE'S GONE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 08:10 PM~8460079
> *UR HEART DROPS WHEN U REMEMBER HE'S GONE.
> *


X2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 08:10 PM~8460079
> *UR HEART DROPS WHEN U REMEMBER HE'S GONE.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 25 2007, 03:45 AM~8382290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sprite bike :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 06:04 PM~8467212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## slo




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2007, 11:39 PM~8468907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this one before thats the epitome of bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## AMB1800

sup guys, just got back from vacation and got some news...

be on the look out for this one :biggrin: :cheesy: 





the painter (Djoce) said that it still needs to be cleared but i already love it :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 4 2007, 02:43 AM~8469362
> *sup guys, just got back from vacation and got some news...
> 
> be on the look out for this one  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the painter (Djoce) said that it still needs to be cleared but i already love it  :biggrin:
> *


fuken sweet board


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 4 2007, 01:50 PM~8470504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice collection, you selling any.


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 03:46 PM~8448882
> *:cheesy: TOMASA?
> *



i dont think it is her but looks like it honestly someone like her aint just gonna do that at a show i could be wrong but for her to do something like that at a car show for free isnt likely to happen


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8470589
> *i dont think it is her but looks like it honestly someone like her aint just gonna do that at a show i could be wrong but for her to do something like that at a car show for free isnt likely to happen
> *


ITS HER


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2007, 06:04 PM~8467209
> *Sprite bike  :cheesy:
> *


where is the sprite holder?


----------



## LJ$LJ

> *AMB1800 @ Aug 4 2007, 02:43 AM*


----------



## LJ$LJ

i love this bike








i love this bike


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8470655
> *ITS HER
> *


for realz damn


----------



## LJ$LJ

wat r u guys talking...WHOS "her"


----------



## LJ$LJ

?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8470589
> *i dont think it is her but looks like it honestly someone like her aint just gonna do that at a show i could be wrong but for her to do something like that at a car show for free isnt likely to happen
> *


MAYBE SHE WAS TIPSY?
:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its her and there was $$$ involved.


----------



## LJ$LJ

ok...lol i saw the picture......of curse there was money involed


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 04:35 PM~8471992
> *Its her and there was $$$ involved.
> *


DAM..THE THINGS MONEY COULD DO. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 08:27 PM~8472212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you selling them


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 05:52 PM~8472311
> *you selling them
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/WHEELSET-BIKE-26-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stillspinnin

Page Not Responding 

The eBay page or feature you are attempting to access is not responding.
Please try the options below: 

*	Try to access the feature directly from the eBay Home Page, instead of using a bookmark.
*	Wait a few minutes and try to access the feature again.

If you have waited ten to fifteen minutes and you still can't access your page: 

*	Check our Announcement Board to see if the feature is currently unavailable.

If what you are looking for is unavailable, you may still be able to access other parts of the site from the eBay Home page 

About eBay | Announcements | Security Center | Policies | Site Map | Help
Copyright © 1995-2007 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners. Use of this Web site constitutes acceptance of the eBay User Agreement and Privacy Policy.
eBay official time


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Type this into the ebay search and it will take you right to iut.

144 SPOKES RIM COASTER RED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## stillspinnin

how come 90% of all show bikes have so much time invested in them and the owners cant even put air in the tires before they take it to shows.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8472563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 06:54 PM~8472594
> *how come 90% of all show bikes have so much time invested in them and the owners cant even put air in the tires before they take it to shows.
> *


Lazy owners?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 06:57 PM~8472612
> *Lazy owners?
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## AMB1800

damm you dont know how much sic'n'twisted trike inspired me for my new project!!!!!! i love that trike


----------



## eric ramos

danny is the man :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2007, 06:58 PM~8472618
> *EXACTLY
> *


NOT TO MENTION IT IS NOT THAT IMPORTANT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8472563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRST TIME I PULLED THE TRIKE OUT SINCE MARCH 18th  AND DIDN'T EVEN STAY THE WHOLE SHOW I LEFT 2 HOURS LATER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Aug 4 2007, 07:00 PM~8472627-->
> 
> 
> 
> damm you dont know how much sic'n'twisted trike inspired me for my new project!!!!!! i love that trike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Aug 4 2007, 07:00 PM~8472629
> *danny is the man :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

sell me those fenders man :biggrin:?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 4 2007, 07:11 PM~8472684
> *sell me those fenders man :biggrin:?
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: wayne ones man come on


----------



## 817Lowrider

I luv that bike man


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 05:50 PM~8458783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



always up to something :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 06:54 PM~8472594
> *how come 90% of all show bikes have so much time invested in them and the owners cant even put air in the tires before they take it to shows.
> *


HEY THAT WAS ONLY A FEW SHOWS

I FORGOT!!!!! :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2007, 08:14 PM~8473000
> *always up to something :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 04:50 PM~8458783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell are you gonna do with something that thick?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 4 2007, 11:45 PM~8473594
> *what the hell are you gonna do with something that thick?
> *


Masturbate :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 5 2007, 12:45 AM~8473594
> *what the hell are you gonna do with something that thick?
> *


drop it on someones head. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8473594
> *what the hell are you gonna do with something that thick?
> *


Im going to lead an army into battle...

Im going to make the world take notice and let everyone know we are here...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 10:18 PM~8473791
> *Im going to lead an army into battle...
> 
> Im going to make the world take notice and let everyone know we are here...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8473594
> *what the hell are you gonna do with something that thick?
> *


he is makeing a anchor for his bike :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BITER.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 AM~8473791
> *Im going to lead an army into battle...
> 
> Im going to make the world take notice and let everyone know we are here...
> *


im gonna have me some chips


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: socios b.c. prez, SIC'N'TWISTED, jonny b, eric ramos


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 5 2007, 12:01 AM~8474382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS FUKE SAD


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 01:22 AM~8474511
> *DAMN THATS FUKE SAD
> *


fuck haters! fuck you bitch how many times do i have to tell you my name is t dogggg


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 5 2007, 12:33 AM~8474583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TOWN FUKER BETTER THEN MINES I BET FUKEN KINKY KENNY OOOOOOH MY BAD TDOGGGGG YEA YEA :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 02:07 AM~8474736
> *NICE TOWN FUKER BETTER THEN MINES I BET FUKEN KINKY KENNY OOOOOOH MY BAD TDOGGGGG YEA YEA :cheesy:
> *


yup thats my little shit whole believe it or not that pic was probably taken back the 80 and it still looks the damn same lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Raguness

is all I got to say.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 5 2007, 12:06 AM~8474424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm why didnt i think of that thats not a bad idea at all


----------



## LowRider_69

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8475447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sic713

justdeez is a idiot..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 06:31 PM~8478258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez is a idiot..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What happened to his forehead? Is that a cut or just a wrinkle? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8478258-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez is a idiot..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fukk yoooooooooouuuuuu!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 5 2007, 07:42 PM~8478330
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and fukk yoooooooouuuuuu tooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 10:25 PM~8479542
> *What happened to his forehead? Is that a cut or just a wrinkle?  :dunno:
> *


wrinkle.


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:
:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Check out the bike it's the only pic of it but it looks kool found it in the post ur rides in the aug.5th dallas show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know if anyone remembers but I got this bike a while back and I didnt want to fix it up. I already got my cruiser so no need for this one. 










So I took it to this one bike shop in Sacramento and tried to sell it. The owner didnt want ot buy it from me but he offered to trade something for it. I ended up finding this. All it needs is the training wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

And this is Blvd Schwinn riding my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

lowrider nationals


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 6 2007, 12:35 AM~8481681
> *lowrider nationals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

got a question 

if i qualify in san mateo do i still have to register for vegas???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 10:25 PM~8480766
> *And this is Blvd Schwinn riding my bike.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE BUILDERS ARE GOIN TO SHIT..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 12:19 AM~8485858
> *BIKE BUILDERS ARE GOIN TO SHIT..
> *


I made sure to wipe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 5 2007, 12:06 AM~8474424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sneak peak of the rims for freaky behavior

engraved by onebadapplearte aka gino


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 6 2007, 07:57 PM~8487222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of the rims for freaky behavior
> 
> engraved by onebadapplearte aka gino
> *


nice


----------



## 86' Chevy

wow nice


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 6 2007, 05:57 PM~8487222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of the rims for freaky behavior
> 
> engraved by onebadapplearte aka gino
> *


those are nice iam glad to see you takeing care of alot of people baby lol


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2007, 03:12 PM~8485805
> *got a question
> 
> if i qualify in san mateo do i still have to register for vegas???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8488772
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


how bout do i have to pay????


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2007, 08:53 PM~8488781
> *how bout do i have to pay????
> *


JUST LIKE A REGULAR LRM SHOW :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8488815
> *JUST LIKE A REGULAR LRM SHOW :yes:
> *


o damn i could have sworn u got in for free if u qualified


well thanx anywayz


----------



## 73monte

DOUBLE CHECK.........


----------



## 86' Chevy

TEAM DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 6 2007, 07:49 PM~8488732
> *those are nice iam glad to see you takeing care of alot of people baby lol
> *


that bikes a whore.... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2007, 08:01 PM~8488882
> *o damn i could have sworn u got in for free if u qualified
> well thanx anywayz
> *


Just like when you pay in SF or San Mateo, you gotta pay for vegas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2007, 02:19 PM~8485858
> *BIKE BUILDERS ARE GOIN TO SHIT..
> *


I really is a shame. :yessad: That fool Johnny fucked that place up.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 12:07 AM~8491031
> *I really is a shame.  :yessad:  That fool Johnny fucked that place up.
> *


X2


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2007, 02:19 PM~8485858
> *BIKE BUILDERS ARE GOIN TO SHIT..
> *


IT ALREADY HAS GONE 2 SHIT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 12:07 AM~8491031
> *I really is a shame.  :yessad:  That fool Johnny fucked that place up.
> *


REAL TALK..I DONT EVEN SEE HIM THERE MOST OF THE TIME..THAT POOR WHITE GUY HAS ALL THE SHIT ON HIM..THEY NEED TO TAKE OUT EVERYTHING CLEAN THE SHOP AND SORT OUT WHAT THEY NEED AND DONT NEED..MAYBE WE SHOULD TALK TO THEM AND GET SOMTHING GOIN FOR THE COMMUNITY?
:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 10:12 AM~8493045
> *REAL TALK..I DONT EVEN SEE HIM THERE MOST OF THE TIME..THAT POOR WHITE GUY HAS ALL THE SHIT ON HIM..THEY NEED TO TAKE OUT EVERYTHING CLEAN THE SHOP AND SORT OUT WHAT THEY NEED AND DONT NEED..MAYBE WE SHOULD TALK TO THEM AND GET SOMTHING GOIN FOR THE COMMUNITY?
> :dunno:
> *


I was there sunday and the owner was there. I saw them cleaning out that one room with all them bikes in it but I dont think it will ever be the same.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM..IS THE ONE IN FOLSOM THE SAME WAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yup. Hey, what should I do with this? Semi, full? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WOULD U HAVE ROOM 4 A FULL?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 10:31 AM~8493175
> *WOULD U HAVE ROOM 4 A FULL?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SHIT GO WITH IT BRO! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8493143
> *Yup. Hey, what should I do with this? Semi, full?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im doing one right now.. it will have 2 mods.. diamond tank.. and skirts.. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I gotta see what I come up with for mine.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 11:10 AM~8493505
> *I gotta see what I come up with for mine.
> *


Do a mini me of your trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8493813
> *Do a mini me of your trike
> *


Im realy tired of my trike. I want to do something new.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 10:44 AM~8493822
> *Im realy tired of my trike. I want to do something new.
> *


word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have been working on the same bike for the last 13 years. After doing all those frames for everyone else, its time to do something new for me.


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2007, 11:44 AM~8493822
> *Im realy tired of my trike. I want to do something new.
> *


PART IT OUT..
:happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

soon... soon... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## AMB1800

i love that trike


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 7 2007, 04:50 PM~8496778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: DAM! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest

henrey creation


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## AMB1800

isn't that knights quest display??? or is that knights quest back in tha day :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

hernan


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 7 2007, 06:05 PM~8496949
> *isn't that knights quest display??? or is that knights quest back in tha day  :0
> *


knights quest 1 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 7 2007, 04:21 PM~8496477
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice lookin fender!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8496952
> *hernan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Argentina bike


----------



## chamuco61

i remember seeing most of these bikes back when they used to have the azalea festival show in south gate.....now that was a kool ass show!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 6 2007, 06:57 PM~8487222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of the rims for freaky behavior
> 
> engraved by onebadapplearte aka gino
> *


This fool gets down


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 12:34 PM~8494392
> *PART IT OUT..
> :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: I tired of looking at the same bike all the time. Im not going to part it out. Im going to keep it and all the parts and build something new.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2007, 05:46 PM~8497381
> *i remember seeing most of these bikes back when they used to have the azalea festival show in south gate.....now that was a kool ass show!
> *


yeah I had a chance to go to that show a few times and every time I had a good time over there I wish they would brought that show back what ended up happening to it ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2007, 02:29 AM~8501291
> *:nono:  I tired of looking at the same bike all the time. Im not going to part it out. Im going to keep it and all the parts and build something new.
> *


----------



## TonyO

Gmoney customs


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 8 2007, 02:31 PM~8505179
> *Gmoney customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 01:42 PM~8505284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nasty dog wtf is that shit between her legs lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

new air cylinder for freaaky behavior 









and this is to do drive bys on my bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2007, 09:27 PM~8509015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 this from the one bike socios posted up awhile bakc?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno: MINE NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

they aight


----------



## AMB1800

preparing my street bike for the show next week :biggrin: :cheesy: 





still have to wire it up and we can play at the show  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

THAT GREEN BIKE UR MAKIN WILL BE A STREET?


----------



## AMB1800

no no the green bike i'm makin is a full custom recording to the lrm rules, out here its considered as radical thoug but i ain't tellin if its a bike or a trike :biggrin: 

but this is my other bike, i don't have another to show yet so i use this one as show bike also


----------



## eric ramos

:0 GOOD LUCK WITH THE FULL OR RADIAL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

this paint is bright as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 05:52 AM~8510776
> *preparing my street bike for the show next week  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to wire it up and we can play at the show    :biggrin:
> *


we gon have fun this show :biggrin: 

don't forget tekken homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 9 2007, 06:59 AM~8511044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this paint is bright as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


fluresent orange fuck that i painted a bike with that shit once had to wear sunglasses


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB+Aug 6 2007, 04:57 PM~8487222-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of the rims for freaky behavior
> 
> engraved by onebadapplearte aka gino
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2007, 09:27 PM~8509015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *




 NICE!!!!
I'm working on a lil something for my sons bike.
I'll post pics as soon as I'm done!


----------



## Malverde619

what class would this frame be in? its not done yet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 9 2007, 06:40 PM~8516012
> * NICE!!!!
> I'm working on a lil something for my sons bike.
> I'll post pics as soon as I'm done!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 9 2007, 10:21 PM~8516350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what class would this frame be in? its not done yet
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice i belive its radical 
tank1
skit1
capped crank n caped seat in back1
shit under tank .5
replace seat post 1 
two other spikes 5 
ads up 2 5 mods 
nice shit 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 9 2007, 07:21 PM~8516350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what class would this frame be in? its not done yet
> *


Bordeline radical. Looks good homie. :thumbsup: Show em how its done.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 06:52 AM~8510776
> *preparing my street bike for the show next week  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to wire it up and we can play at the show    :biggrin:
> *


can we get a sneek peek since we dont compete with you ! lol and hey i would to see that trike in the back ground and did you make that square twisted playstation holder ?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Aug 9 2007, 02:35 PM~8514293-->
> 
> 
> 
> fluresent orange fuck that i painted a bike with that shit once had to wear sunglasses
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only sunglasses, i woulda had a welding mask on :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Malverde619_@Aug 9 2007, 07:21 PM~8516350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what class would this frame be in? its not done yet
> *


 :0 i cant wait to see this one done


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8519596
> *can we get a sneek peek since we dont compete with you ! lol and hey i would to see that trike in the back ground and did you make that square twisted playstation holder ?
> *


i will pm you some pics when i get back from work, just don't want that the europeans that are around here see it :biggrin: 

the square twisted playstation holder are actualy twisted motorcycle pegs, i bought them from a friend, polished them up and installed them on the end of the sissybars and done  :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

just won this on ebay for 15.51


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS THAT?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 06:04 PM~8523591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just won this on ebay for 15.51
> *


man i had that on watch  .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 03:11 PM~8523628
> *WHATS THAT?
> *


schwinn bantam the top bar is removable


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM I NEVA SEEN ONE OF THOSE..


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8519596
> *can we get a sneek peek since we dont compete with you ! lol and hey i would to see that trike in the back ground and did you make that square twisted playstation holder ?
> *


found a pic from when i bought the square twisted pieces:










i fixed that on the back of the sissybar an thats where the playstation is put on :biggrin: 

by the way i sent you a PM


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 06:19 PM~8523697
> *DAM I NEVA SEEN ONE OF THOSE..
> *


heres how a complete bantam looks like.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## sic713

about 4 grand right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 09:26 PM~8525083
> *about 4 grand right?
> *


5


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 08:52 AM~8510776
> *preparing my street bike for the show next week  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to wire it up and we can play at the show    :biggrin:
> *


you have the playstation hooked up to a battery or you gotta plug it in.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

you need a playstation 3 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 10 2007, 03:24 PM~8523733
> *found a pic from when i bought the square twisted pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fixed that on the back of the sissybar an thats where the playstation is put on  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way i sent you a PM
> *


WERE DO THOSE GO??


----------



## eric ramos

up ur ass victor


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 07:54 PM~8525289
> *you need a playstation 3  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8525354
> *up ur ass victor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8525354
> *up ur ass victor
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## stillspinnin

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8503267
> *yeah I had a chance to go to that show a few times and every time I had a good time over there  I wish they would brought that show back  what ended up happening to it  ?
> *


the last year they had it, it got rained out and was cancelled, so a bunch of clubs and solo riders decided to have their own little gathering in the parking lot anyway, well durint that hang out, some lame asses decide to start beefing and someone got shot...at least thats what i heard...all i know is it took forever for them to refund us our pre reg money...but they been having this so called 'southgate car show' the past two years but i hear it isnt the same...i have not been to it, because in my opinion, if the flyer doesnt say 'azalea festival car show' then it isnt the same show...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 11 2007, 01:07 AM~8527078
> *the last year they had it, it got rained out and was cancelled, so a bunch of clubs and solo riders decided to have their own little gathering in the parking lot anyway, well durint that hang out, some lame asses decide to start beefing and someone got shot...at least thats what i heard...all i know is it took forever for them to refund us our pre reg money...but they been having this so called 'southgate car show' the past two years but i hear it isnt the same...i have not been to it, because in my opinion, if the flyer doesnt say 'azalea festival car show' then it isnt the same show...
> *


damn.. the lowrider scene shouldnt have guns in the picture.. that makes us look bad..


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 01:17 AM~8527105
> *damn.. the lowrider scene shouldnt have guns in the picture.. that makes us look bad..
> *


x2


----------



## AMB1800

i can connect the ps to a battery or plug it in, but i think i'm gonna plug it in at the show, the screen has a battery inside so just got to charge it up

yeeah a ps3 would look good lol but $$$$$ and is too big to put it in the back :biggrin: 

and for who asked where the square twisted parts were going well they go on the end of the sissybar like i already mentioned


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8525289
> *you need a playstation 3  :biggrin:
> *


or at least a 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## AMB1800

thats what i'm talkin about, by the way is that a removable tank on that green bike (aquamini or something like that)?


----------



## bad news

omg he still had fk on there shit and you can see x trike back there that funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 11 2007, 10:25 AM~8528459
> *omg he still had fk on there shit and you can see x trike back there that funny
> *


and theres a High Class plaque on the display.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 06:52 AM~8510776
> *preparing my street bike for the show next week  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to wire it up and we can play at the show    :biggrin:
> *


oohh man thanks for the email looks awesome man ! good job man cant wait to see all the way done man good luck


----------



## AMB1800

thanks man, i try to do my best, still have a lot of work to do! soon some more pics, got email from painter, frame is done, just needs to be cleared now, can't wait to see it :cheesy: :biggrin:

by the way hes the painter  : www.djoce.fr


----------



## eric ramos

damn raul those the bigest pics i had to upload ever on fuken lil


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 10:27 AM~8528474
> *and theres a High Class plaque on the display.
> *


pre-tony o days... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 07:28 PM~8525101
> *5
> *


whatchu plan on doing with that..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YOURS?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8538846
> *YOURS?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8538976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8538976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is he afraid of tigers?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2007, 12:28 AM~8538805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 3 speed.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

a little engraving is gonna be on this


----------



## AMB1800

freaky behaviour in trike :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 13 2007, 03:14 PM~8544110
> *freaky behaviour in trike  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8541376
> *is he afraid of tigers?
> *



Those are Pixies


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 04:11 PM~8544088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little engraving is gonna be on this
> *


you should get a schwinn trike kit since its getting replated :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8544410
> *you should get a schwinn trike kit since its getting replated  :biggrin:
> *


wanted to do that but couldnt find one n got the topbar for it gold plated already


----------



## noe_from_texas

some rims i cleaned with only steel wool, before and after pics


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2007, 08:32 PM~8546213
> *some rims i cleaned with only steel wool, before and after pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i have some 144 sitting that needs cleaning lmfao nice cleaned up good


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

350 obo!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2007, 08:35 PM~8546249
> *damn i have some 144 sitting that needs cleaning lmfao nice cleaned up good
> *



yeah, i was cleaning out my porch and while i was waiting for my bondo to dry, i did that, i couldn't believe it


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN NOE  THAT SHIT IS CLEAN


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2007, 07:34 PM~8546238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 08:36 PM~8546262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 obo!
> *


where did you get this frame from ?????


----------



## eric ramos

ME WHY???????
JK I DONT KNO
SOME DUDE IN IN CRUCES BOUGHT THAT FRAME U GAVE ME KENNY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 13 2007, 09:21 PM~8547499
> *where did you get this frame from ?????
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8546262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 obo!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

what is that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 14 2007, 01:27 AM~8548896
> *what is that
> *


Internet on the iPhone.


----------



## CE 707

you got one how is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 14 2007, 01:30 AM~8548912
> *you got one how is it
> *


Its my friends. Its really nice. Everyone at Apple and AT&T got one for free.


----------



## bad news

thats chuck frame !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 03:35 AM~8548927
> *Its my friends. Its really nice. Everyone at Apple and AT&T got one for free.
> *


big wigs at my job got them too. I was not even aloud to touch a broken one


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:roflmao:


----------



## bad news




----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug, 01:24 AM~8548884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my psp on internet... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Aug 15 2007, 08:07 AM~8559682
> *my psp on internet... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2.


----------



## AMB1800

i will make a topic or post some pics in here of this tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2007, 07:34 PM~8546238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



all i got to say is FUCK!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Aug 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8559682
> *my psp on internet... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've tried that but have been unable to log one


----------



## sic713

me and my boy went for a lil cruise..
its been bout a yr since he rode his bike..
was surpose to paint it candy red, but he ended up gettin a truck and bagged it out..

im riding my rust bucket chopper..


----------



## LilBoyBlue

NICE!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 14 2007, 04:08 PM~8553826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8565703
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## screwstone_tx




----------



## lowlife-biker

lil thing I did at lids


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 AM~8548884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's how mines look but i look up real lowriders


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OK?


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2007, 09:36 PM~8565306
> *i've tried that but have been unable to log one
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

this is what me and my homeboy D-Low did on some frame that was laying around :biggrin:  

















homie D-LOW doin tha shit uffin: :biggrin: 



ALL DONE LIKE ON THIS PIC ABOVE actualy these are CAG's  











CHEAP ASS GRAPHICS :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by iced_@Aug 16 2007, 02:36 PM~8570599
> *that's how mines look but i look up real lowriders
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 09:18 PM~8572223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man some oatmeal cookies would be killa before bedtime.


----------



## sic713

fatass


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:09 PM~8573141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the table ot fell off of.. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 10:10 PM~8573146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

for sale $100, tonyO, this is the one i told you about in houston


----------



## noe_from_texas

they asked me to take a picture with them, really, i was just passing by. i guess they were trying to promote the movie or something


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:14 PM~8573184
> *they asked me to take a picture with them, really, i was just passing by.  i guess they were trying to promote the movie or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:14 PM~8573189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      one more,


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8573238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i miss my dogs :tears:


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 08:10 PM~8573146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8573238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boxers are gangsta
here is mine...ill get better pics


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 17 2007, 11:32 PM~8581483
> *boxers are gangsta
> here is mine...ill get better pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Before and after.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## bad news

this reminds me of eric lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxOqekxiJL0


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 01:10 AM~8582092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like llanjis bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Remember this guy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:14 AM~8588243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 11:08 AM~8588581
> *
> *


thats fake (to bad)


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 11:14 AM~8588243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:48 PM~8589109
> *
> *


damn you being a whore today i see you in every topic lmfao


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 12:50 PM~8589119
> *damn you being a whore today i see you in every topic lmfao
> *


 :biggrin: SORY. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:51 PM~8589127
> *:biggrin: SORY. :biggrin:
> *


must be bored lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Maybe he should post a pic of his bike instead.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 01:54 PM~8589149
> *Maybe he should post a pic of his bike instead.
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 12:53 PM~8589141
> *must be bored lmfao
> *


I AM..WAITIN 4 THIS DAM SEAT..I NEED A PINNSTRIPPER..ANGELO'S GONE..
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:55 PM~8589154
> *I AM..WAITIN 4 THIS DAM SEAT..I NEED A PINNSTRIPPER..ANGELO'S GONE..
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 12:54 PM~8589149
> *Maybe he should post a pic of his bike instead.
> *


MAYBE TOMORRO. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:56 PM~8589159
> *MAYBE TOMORRO. :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow never comes lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8589154
> *I AM..WAITIN 4 THIS DAM SEAT..I NEED A PINNSTRIPPER..ANGELO'S GONE..
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


call pee-wee the pin stripper


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2007, 12:57 PM~8589166
> *call pee-wee the pin stripper
> *


WHO??PICS OF HIS WORK?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:58 PM~8589175
> *WHO??PICS OF HIS WORK?
> *


did someone say pee-wee lmfao


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 12:58 PM~8589175
> *WHO??PICS OF HIS WORK?
> *


http://www.geocities.com/peeweesdesigns/


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2007, 02:09 PM~8589235
> *http://www.geocities.com/peeweesdesigns/
> *


damn he is good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2007, 01:09 PM~8589235
> *http://www.geocities.com/peeweesdesigns/
> *


DID HE DO YOURS?YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF PRICES?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:15 PM~8589279
> *DID HE DO YOURS?YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF PRICES?
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 103 1.96% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,983 81 1.54% 
*.L1L CR1M1N4L*:: Dec 2005 5,307 68 1.30% 
david Oct 2005 1,453 65 1.24% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,341 61 1.16% 
Skim May 2005 20,515 60 1.14% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,826 59 1.12% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 49 0.93% 
*STR8_CLOWN'N* Nov 2002 21,444 47 0.90% 
*socios b.c. prez* Sep 2003 23,381 41 0.78% 


*damn whores*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 01:17 PM~8589288
> *tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 103 1.96%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,983 81 1.54%
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,307 68 1.30%
> david Oct 2005 1,453 65 1.24%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,341 61 1.16%
> Skim May 2005 20,515 60 1.14%
> LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,826 59 1.12%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 49 0.93%
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,444 47 0.90%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,381 41 0.78%
> damn whores
> *


 :0 IS THAT A GOOD THING? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:15 PM~8589279
> *DID HE DO YOURS?YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF PRICES?
> *


he did one of mine along time ago..........but i forgot how much it was


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:20 PM~8589305
> *:0 IS THAT A GOOD THING? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2007, 01:21 PM~8589316
> *he did one of mine along time ago..........but i forgot how much it was
> *


DAM..IMA LOOK AROUND A LIL MORE..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 01:22 PM~8589321
> *DAM..IMA LOOK AROUND A LIL MORE..
> *


call him and get an estimate


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

can you tell i am bored


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SAME HERE..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is my daughters theme for her bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:36 PM~8589436
> *:cheesy:
> *


it will have custom parts but not that much chrome i will start on it in a coupel weeks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 01:37 PM~8589451
> *it will have custom parts but not that much chrome i will start on it in a coupel weeks
> *


WHAT FRAME?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:37 PM~8589446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:38 PM~8589455
> *WHAT FRAME?
> *


20" mild i am going to get a new frame with no paint :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 01:39 PM~8589468
> *20" mild i am going to get a new frame with no paint  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 GIRLS?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:40 PM~8589477
> *:0 GIRLS?
> *


nah she said she wants a boy frame :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8589502
> *nah she said she wants a boy frame :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea i do not know what i want to do to the frame yet but we will


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TRIKE?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 02:56 PM~8589559
> *TRIKE?
> *


nah my wife is doing a trike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 03:02 PM~8589588
> *:0
> *


uea just wait we have to come out strong we are working on 3 bikes and one trike and some cars but we are not posting them cause of all the bull shit i just want to bust out big


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THATS WHATS UP..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8589616
> *THATS WHATS UP..
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 97 1.78% 
*.L1L CR1M1N4L*:: Dec 2005 5,334 95 1.74% 
*STR8_CLOWN'N* Nov 2002 21,482 85 1.56% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,983 79 1.45% 
david Oct 2005 1,466 78 1.43% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,355 73 1.34% 
Skim May 2005 20,515 60 1.10% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,828 52 0.95% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 49 0.90% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,383 40 0.73% 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

well i am off to the store i will be back in a hour or so


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*STR8_CLOWN'N *Nov 2002 21,487 90 1.64% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,335 90 1.64% 
david Oct 2005 1,473 85 1.55% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,985 80 1.45% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 56 1.02% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,834 54 0.98% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 49 0.89% 
Skim May 2005 20,515 46 0.84% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,383 36 0.65% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,175 33 0.60% 
:0 number 1 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 10:00 PM~8592299
> *
> *


it is ok i will hold on to this spot lmfao


----------



## bad news

stfu!!assholes no chating . we dont care whos buying dinner and whos blowing now post BIKE pic or gtfo


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 09:16 PM~8592454
> *stfu!!assholes no chating . we dont care whos buying dinner and whos blowing now post BIKE pic or gtfo
> *


X2 more pics less talk.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 10:16 PM~8592454
> *stfu!!assholes no chating . we dont care whos buying dinner and whos blowing now post BIKE pic or gtfo
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY THE WHEELIE BAR THING OUT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest

:0


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:31 PM~8592653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do he still build bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8592839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 19 2007, 10:10 PM~8593073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need to photoshop the bike on there :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 20 2007, 12:23 AM~8593770
> *need to photoshop the bike on there :biggrin:
> *


  with some ladys !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8592600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## bad news

tacos bike believe ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8613036
> *tacos bike believe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

tonyos bike


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:32 PM~8613074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 20 2007, 02:41 PM~8592759
> *:0
> 
> do he still build bikes
> *


Interview with Barris
Some of his bikes
Some of his thoughts on kustomizing bikes at the time
Some 60's Barris bike fliers
A gallery of his bikes at the time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 12:30 AM~8613064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 11:32 PM~8613074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 22 2007, 02:31 PM~8617209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## imtgw1a

thats cool, is that made out of clay or some shit


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 22 2007, 01:48 PM~8617362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice art


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 22 2007, 01:51 PM~8617391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha Ha Ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I did that shit one time to this bitch that I worked with. She told her parents she was working that night and took off to a party. My manager had some tools in his truck so we stripped her shit. She was pissed off. Best part we never got caught for it.  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 22 2007, 06:13 PM~8618955
> *Ha Ha Ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I did that shit one time to this bitch that I worked with.  She told her parents she was working that night and took off to a party. My manager had some tools in his truck so we stripped her shit.  She was pissed off.  Best part we never got caught for it.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2007, 03:33 PM~8618255
> *thats nice art
> *


it is it would look dope a lowrider bike


----------



## AMB1800

we had a great time at the show :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 22 2007, 06:50 PM~8619185
> *we had a great time at the show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

you know  

and this is my homie's bike:










it was a GT


----------



## Ronin

is that a mountain bike


----------



## AMB1800

was!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 22 2007, 05:50 PM~8619185
> *we had a great time at the show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## PICAZZO

REGAL KING


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

THIS AINT MYSPACE :uh:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2007, 12:34 PM~8624812
> *THIS AINT MYSPACE :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:29 AM~8622078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2007, 12:36 PM~8625326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang tony calm down :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## mitchell26

best ones at the back, playin with her hair..


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## chavez.elc69

im new to the game and trying to jump in fresh !!! jus tryin to see what its all about here


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

my homeboy one of the best dogs i had


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

Check out this gas powerd lowrider trike. really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2007, 01:18 PM~8632923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that pretty insane if they just used carbon fiber for the rear trailing damn !


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 23 2007, 07:55 PM~8628824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboy one of the best dogs i had
> *


i feel you bro wat hapen to him...
i lost my dog i had him 4 5 yrs and they put him oto sleep for killin a dog


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2007, 12:52 PM~8633183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

X2.THATS FUCKIN BAD.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2007, 01:51 PM~8633172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucken sick !!!


----------



## PICAZZO

*CAN ANYONE SPOT RAUL ???* :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 01:23 PM~8633406
> *CAN ANYONE SPOT RAUL ???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass movie fo reals


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 10:21 AM~8635046
> *bad ass movie fo reals
> *


looks fimiliar...whats it called?


----------



## brownpridegirl

...i havnt done much with the bike except add the gold sissy bar, handles, fender, .....i wanna customize it more..add things..i have a speaker im gonna add soon already..ne more ideas ???


----------



## mitchell26

just some frame mods and paint will make it look better.
nice lookin start.
welcome to lil


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpridegirl_@Aug 24 2007, 07:18 PM~8635456
> *...i havnt done much with the bike except add the gold sissy bar, handles, fender, .....i wanna customize it more..add things..i have a speaker im gonna add soon already..ne more ideas ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a girl huh ? man theres hardly any females in to bikes cool ! where are from ! ya hell dont really need body mods just a nice paint and some stripping will make it look awesome !


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 11:27 AM~8635532
> *a girl huh ? man theres hardly any females in to bikes cool ! where are from ! ya hell dont really need body mods just a nice paint and some stripping will make it look awesome !
> *


that can work too :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

my ear is still ringing like a motherfucker :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8635668
> *my ear is still ringing like a motherfucker :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you at least see it go up and down once ? if so was it fast or slow ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2007, 10:28 PM~8632989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'd hate to crack my nuts on that thing :burn:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2007, 10:40 PM~8633091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who did the mural? :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 24 2007, 06:45 PM~8635668
> *my ear is still ringing like a motherfucker :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know how u feel mines busted on me to and it scared da shit outta me


----------



## TonyO

Raul and Taco racin down the big ass hill at Supershow in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bad news+Aug 24 2007, 06:56 PM~8635742-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you at least see it go up and down once ? if so was it fast or slow ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it went up and down smoothly not jittery like a crown mount cylinder
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 24 2007, 08:00 PM~8636031
> *i know how u feel mines busted on me to and it scared da shit outta me
> *


i ended up seing a doctor cause i was disoriented like a motherfucker he said the ringing will go away in a day


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 24 2007, 06:45 PM~8635668
> *my ear is still ringing like a motherfucker :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8636005
> *Who did the mural?  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2007, 08:01 PM~8636037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raul and Taco racin down the big ass hill at Supershow in Vegas :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 01:41 PM~8639481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 19stratus97

16" midget


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8639622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" midget
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks like a green version of mine.


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 it looks good though I realy feel the paint


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yup its bad ass.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 03:39 PM~8639742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a green version of mine.
> *


ya but this one has been sitting for long time !  and will be sitting for a long time :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 04:49 PM~8639797
> *ya but this one has been sitting for long time !   and will be sitting for a long time  :angry:
> *


Yours?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 03:50 PM~8639804
> *Yours?
> *


yup. pure flake lots and lots of flake


----------



## lowlife-biker

you ain't gon use it?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 01:23 PM~8633406
> *CAN ANYONE SPOT RAUL ???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8639947
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 03:20 PM~8639947
> *
> *


as u can see, no one gives a shit


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 25 2007, 02:16 PM~8639622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" midget
> *


did you buy this on ebay for 130? i lost the bid :angry:


----------



## 19stratus97

i did actually. Ive been looking for a midget stingray for a while. If you are interested in it we can work something out. Im always b\uying stuff and never end up finishing the project...ask chuck!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 11:45 AM~8643851
> *i did actually. Ive been looking for a midget stingray for a while. If you are interested in it we can work something out. Im always b\uying stuff and never end up finishing the project...ask chuck!
> *


 :biggrin: wish if i still had the money.. i bought a lil tiger instead n i need to get my rims re dipped agian! gay ass la habra plating gold peeled off


----------



## 19stratus97

next time you go to la habra plating, ask them what it costs to dip spokes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

chuck said 25 cent each


----------



## 19stratus97

i dont believe thats right anymore, hes been telling me that for years


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 12:04 PM~8643933
> *i dont believe thats right anymore, hes been telling me that for years
> *



go on la harbra plating's website and contact them.they'll tell you there current prices.pinche stratus :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

they never get back to me mijo!


----------



## brownpridegirl

im getting a twisted frame in the future chrome and then add the gold plating to the rims. chrome & gold theme for my bike. im in Califas repppin Stanton.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by brownpridegirl_@Aug 26 2007, 05:11 PM~8645080
> *im getting a twisted frame in the future chrome and then add the gold plating to the rims. chrome & gold theme for my bike. im in Califas repppin Stanton.
> *


HOW OLD ARE U?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 02:49 PM~8639797
> *ya but this one has been sitting for long time !   and will be sitting for a long time  :angry:
> *


no it aint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 26 2007, 11:44 PM~8647869
> *no it aint!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brownpridegirl

tengo 16 years. =] 
idk how 2 work the profile stuff yet! but i just came to get ideas for my lo-bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

how old is your'e bike socios b.c.?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 27 2007, 12:59 PM~8651835
> *how old is your'e bike socios b.c.?
> *


I started it in 1994. I cant wait to start on something else. Im really kinda tired of working on this.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:02 PM~8651859
> *I started it in 1994. I cant wait to start on something else. Im really kinda tired of working on this.
> *


its clean thou


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:02 PM~8651859
> *I started it in 1994. I cant wait to start on something else. Im really kinda tired of working on this.
> *


still looks clean to me


----------



## CE 707

who did your paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 27 2007, 01:03 PM~8651865-->
> 
> 
> 
> its clean thou
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 01:05 PM~8651873
> *still looks clean to me
> *


Wait till you see the new version.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IT LOOKS KOOL..KINDA PLAIN..ANY OTHER DETAILS GONNA BE ADDED?


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Aug 27 2007, 12:06 PM~8651884-->
> 
> 
> 
> who did your paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 27 2007, 12:06 PM~8651885
> *Wait till you see the new version.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 12:38 PM~8652082
> *IT LOOKS KOOL..KINDA PLAIN..ANY OTHER DETAILS GONNA BE ADDED?
> *


OK, FOR THE RECORD I CAN MAN UP AND SAY THAT I DID THE PATTERNS ON RAULS BIKE. UNFORTUNILTY I WAS NOT GIVEN ENOUGH AMOUNT OF TIME TO FINSH IT ( NOT RAULS FAULT ) I DID WHAT I COULD WITH THE SMALL PERIOD OF TIME I HAD TO WORK WITH. THE PATTERNS WERE ONLY THE BASE OF WHAT WAS TO COME. I WAS SUPPOSE TO PUT NUMEROUS VERSIONS OF GOLD LEAFING AND STRIPING AND A LIL AIRBRUSH TO ACCENT THE WHOLE THING. THERE IS WAS ACTUALLY A PLAN THAT I HAD WORKED OUT WITH THE MURALIST THAT WOULD HAVE REALLY SET THIS BIKE OFF. I DONT WANT NO ONE THINKING THE WRONG THING AND I CAN ALWAYS STAND BEHIND MY WORK. I GOT ALOT OF SURPRISES COMING OUT THAT WILL BE IN VEGAS, AND I ONLY WISH THAT RAUL WOULD GIVES ME THE CHANCE TO MAKE HIS BIKE ONE OF THOSE SURPRISES. SO BEFORE PEOPLE START TO JUDGE WHAT THEY SEE, UNDERSTAND THAT YOU ARE JUDGING AN UNFINISHED PRODUCT AND IF GIVEN THE OPPERTUNITY WILL HAVE A STRONG IMPACT ON THE GRAFFIX/PATTERN/STRIPING CATAGORY...............
RAUL, MY APPOLOGY'S.........................


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:25 PM~8651998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want those pedals


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 02:25 PM~8651998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipp???? you can keep the seat  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

OLD SHIT!!!!!!!


AND ME.


----------



## sic713

u ugly


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FROM THIS








TO THIS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 27 2007, 02:20 PM~8652435
> *OK, FOR THE RECORD I CAN MAN UP AND SAY THAT I DID THE PATTERNS ON RAULS BIKE. UNFORTUNILTY I WAS NOT GIVEN ENOUGH AMOUNT OF TIME TO FINSH IT ( NOT RAULS FAULT ) I DID WHAT I COULD WITH THE SMALL PERIOD OF TIME I HAD TO WORK WITH. THE PATTERNS WERE ONLY THE BASE OF WHAT WAS TO COME. I WAS SUPPOSE TO PUT NUMEROUS VERSIONS OF GOLD LEAFING AND STRIPING AND A LIL AIRBRUSH TO ACCENT THE WHOLE THING. THERE IS WAS ACTUALLY A PLAN THAT I HAD WORKED OUT WITH THE MURALIST THAT WOULD HAVE REALLY SET THIS BIKE OFF. I DONT WANT NO ONE THINKING THE WRONG THING AND I CAN ALWAYS STAND BEHIND MY WORK. I GOT ALOT OF SURPRISES COMING OUT THAT WILL BE IN VEGAS, AND I ONLY WISH THAT RAUL WOULD GIVES ME THE CHANCE TO MAKE HIS BIKE ONE OF THOSE SURPRISES. SO BEFORE PEOPLE START TO JUDGE WHAT THEY SEE, UNDERSTAND THAT YOU ARE JUDGING AN UNFINISHED PRODUCT AND IF GIVEN THE OPPERTUNITY WILL HAVE A STRONG IMPACT ON THE GRAFFIX/PATTERN/STRIPING CATAGORY...............
> RAUL, MY APPOLOGY'S.........................
> *


all I have to say is you got down bro for it not being finished can't wait to see it when its done good job bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

<center><embed src="http://www.jellymuffin.com/generators/fordummies/dummiebook.swf" FlashVars="h=A great book to stick your nose in!&t=NEXT YEAR Car Club & Bike Club&b=4 years and counting crammed into 208 pages.&a=By Layitlow.com&d=Cool Myspace Generators&myw=401.85&myh=505.2" quality="high" wmode="transparent" width="409.85" height="513.2" name="For Dummies" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="samedomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
<font size="-2">Cool Myspace Generators</font></center>


----------



## Str8crazy80

it didnt work


----------



## Str8crazy80

<center>
animated Comments</center>


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

<center>
animated Comments</center>


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:06 PM~8651885
> *Wait till you see the new version.
> *


why did you paint it in the first place?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 28 2007, 12:57 PM~8661264
> *why did you paint it in the first place?
> *


Thats a great question. :biggrin: Here we go. The last time I put the bike together for a LRM show I did it at the last minute and there were some chips in the paint here and there. I let it go all year like that. Somewhere in between there was when I got Ozzys fenders for my trike. So I started to look for a painter and all I wanted was to match the new fenders to the frame. But I was offered to repaint it all at a very good price and since its hard to match candy paint I said fuck it. I was also ready for a new version of the bike. Like I had said before, it already made the magazine right? nothing to lose? :dunno:

After I saw the bondo crack, Im glad this all happened now. I would have had to re do the paint anyway in the near future. Trust me. The next version of my trike will not dissapoint anyone.  

And for the record, drop em, lil phx, Im not going for TOTY. All I want to build is a really clean bike with some fresh new ideas that I have had for a long time. I know everyone will like it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707




----------



## lowridersfinest

got anymore ol school pics


----------



## TonyO

Playground Gangstas :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713

fat ass mother fker


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Aug 29 2007, 06:02 PM~8667942-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 06:06 PM~8667968
> *fat ass mother fker
> *



They got the sandlot on lockdown yo hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn he is one fat motherfuckin peace of shit


----------



## noe_from_texas

my lines ain't that bad :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

this here is some top secret chit!!!   
or, well it was


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8669609
> *this here is some top secret chit!!!
> or, well it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw that a long ass time ago. I didnt realize that was one of those plasic things from spensers on top of it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 29 2007, 07:59 AM~8667924-->
> 
> 
> 
> Playground Gangstas :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excaliber and st8 clownin ass kids..
> 
> 
> j/p
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8669609
> *this here is some top secret chit!!!
> or, well it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had that pic too.. forgot who showed me


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 12:54 PM~8669915
> *excaliber and st8 clownin ass kids..
> j/p
> i had that pic too.. forgot who showed me
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 29 2007, 11:04 PM~8670661
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 29 2007, 01:04 PM~8670661
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:
> *


awwwhahahahhahaaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 01:54 PM~8669915
> *excaliber and st8 clownin ass kids..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 01:54 PM~8669915
> *excaliber and st8 clownin ass kids..
> j/p
> i had that pic too.. forgot who showed me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now thats funny.


----------



## Raguness




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 09:35 PM~8674989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you get a new love seat or does it just look different on the pic?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8671663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now thats funny.
> *


i guess no more discounts for me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 30 2007, 01:17 PM~8676058
> *did you get a new love seat or does it just look different on the pic?
> *


He just put it on backwards. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 01:49 PM~8671102
> *awwwhahahahhahaaha
> *


oh shit, hes turning into mahem.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 08:48 PM~8655861
> *all I have to say is you got down bro for it not being finished can't wait to see it when its done good job bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 29 2006, 02:43 PM~6467544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i like this frame for some reason love the color


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8687212
> *i like this frame for some reason love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's from Friscos finest bike club


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2007, 06:47 AM~8682768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the guy that runs that mag on LIL?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yes he has a name but is not on that much


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2007, 03:29 PM~8680534
> *He just put it on backwards.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mitchell26

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/5783/imageskz7.jpg
is this bike from aust?
i remember someone saying it was


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ FACE PARTS


----------



## sic713

looking good


----------



## eric ramos

x2 good shit nice sproket


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 1 2007, 02:16 PM~8692623-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Sep 1 2007, 02:21 PM~8692639
> *x2 good shit nice sproket
> *


thanks i can not take credit for the design JUSTDEEZ did it i just had the parts cut :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 1 2007, 12:45 PM~8692511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2007, 01:52 PM~8692547
> *DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ FACE PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!! that is quality work and at even better price, good job bro


----------



## LJ$LJ

Hey...i know these pictures aren't the best quality but tell me wat you think...your going to be seeing 3 pictures the first one is when i just got it and the other ones is how it is now...leave comments please


----------



## LJ$LJ

oh and srry for the mess in the back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

give rid of teh back rest lmfao looks lnice for a street bike


----------



## LJ$LJ

it is a street bike...tx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice


----------



## LJ$LJ

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 1 2007, 10:11 PM~8694786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why does that tent in the back say belgium :uh: :uh: :uh: 

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2007, 07:09 PM~8693741
> *damn!!!  that is quality work and at even better price, good job bro
> *


i have more parts being designed just let me know wuz up if you need anything :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Jodoka




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:32 PM~8705258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro how long did it take you to make it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 06:32 PM~8705258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like i said before :0 :0 :0 :0 hey but youre going to have to use a tall seat post


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 05:33 PM~8705271
> *looking good bro how long did it take you to make it
> *


maybe 2 months ahahaha, i just work on it when i have spare times


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 05:36 PM~8705292
> *like i said before  :0  :0  :0  :0  hey but youre going to have to use a tall seat post
> *


 :cheesy: its not finished


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8705339
> *maybe 2 months ahahaha, i just work on it when i have spare times
> *


thanks for bringing the design to life


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 08:32 PM~8705258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  uffin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 05:44 PM~8705358
> *thanks for bringing the design to life
> *


thanks to u too


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:48 PM~8705386
> *thanks to u too
> *


if you ever need anything else just let me know


----------



## bad news

6 Members: bad news, SSccrreewwhheeaaDD, Jokker65, NorCalLux, SAC_TOWN, toyshopcustoms



man i tripped out when i saw this ... its brians dad


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:32 PM~8705258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:32 PM~8705258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the frame that someone was going to make on here? I think Zigs was going to make it right?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2007, 11:23 PM~8709170
> *Is this the frame that someone was going to make on here? I think Zigs was going to make it right?
> *


something like it but a little different I designed both of them Zigs got the design from baboso hydros


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For some reason people have been pming me about a secret project that I have been working on for a long time. I only told one person but it seems like alot of people know about it now. :angry: I hope you are happy.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 31 2007, 05:10 PM~8688972
> *http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/5783/imageskz7.jpg
> is this bike from aust?
> i remember someone saying it was
> *


loco lowriders bike melbourne


----------



## stillspinnin

stole my idea


----------



## MR X




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 02:48 AM~8709394
> *For some reason people have been pming me about a secret project that I have been working on for a long time. I only told one person but it seems like alot of people know about it now.  :angry:  I hope you are happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat is it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 4 2007, 05:10 PM~8710451
> *wat is it
> *


x2 looks like an upside down soap holder for a bath tub :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8710451
> *wat is it
> *


either a towel rack or a trike kit.


----------



## AMB1800

its a trike kit, look a little more forward you see a frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its going to get updated so fuck it.


----------



## AMB1800

DAAAMMMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

looks good raul


----------



## noe_from_texas

i remember that one


----------



## Str8crazy80

I like that trike kit design :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8712065
> *I like that trike kit design :thumbsup:
> *


Remember where you saw it first.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 11:23 AM~8712137
> *Remember where you saw it first.
> *


damn raul
lookin good
cant wait till its done u fukin racoon
P.O.K


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 11:53 AM~8711857
> *Its going to get updated so fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey you showed me this also when we talked about the trike kit problem i was having i didnt tell no one ! damn i guess youre going to have to eric off with the secrets lol


----------



## eric ramos

yep seen it raul will set that bitch off good


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 10:53 AM~8711857
> *Its going to get updated so fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this your new trike? its radical right? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 4 2007, 05:43 PM~8715050
> *is this your new trike? its radical right? :biggrin:
> *


No, its not mine but the owner has got some big plans for it. Im going to start my next project after I finish this trike.


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

THATS NICE IT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD SOMETHING NEW HUH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8718212
> *No, its not mine but the owner has got some big plans for it. Im going to start my next project after I finish this trike.
> *



I'm diggin the round twisted rope style :thumbsup:


----------



## bluntman

shit yea


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## bad news

damn lowrider finest where did you get this old ass pics ?


----------



## lowridersfinest

elite topic


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## TonyO

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Who's chick is this? Art? :nono:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 04:31 PM~8722191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TonyO

You know you want her :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Word to my Nuggets


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8722191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 01:33 PM~8722217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's chick is this?  Art?  :nono:
> *



Damn who did the pinstripping on her eye?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 5 2007, 03:49 PM~8723220
> *Damn who did the pinstripping on her eye?
> *


sal mazano


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 02:33 PM~8722217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's chick is this?  Art?  :nono:
> *


NOW THATS WRONG :tears: :tears: BUT ILL STILL HIT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2007, 05:23 PM~8723537
> *NOW THATS WRONG :tears:  :tears: BUT ILL STILL HIT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8722191-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8722257
> *Word to my Nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf damn tony stop posting ur huny feed that bitch cus shes hungry :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8723625
> *wtf damn tony stop posting ur huny feed that bitch cus shes hungry :rofl:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

My daily:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 6 2007, 01:49 AM~8723220
> *Damn who did the pinstripping on her eye?
> *



Bugz :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Stop staring at the bike Schwinn66 there's a girl in the pic ya know? :uh:


----------



## TonyO

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Retired:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

My jacket:



















My kicks:










My other kicks:


----------



## TonyO

REC's bike as a baby


----------



## TonyO

I want one of these someday


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8724211
> *Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tombstone or those parts?


----------



## TonyO

true old school


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 05:48 PM~8724232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who did this mural?


----------



## TonyO

Don't forget it


----------



## TonyO

Vegas last year:



















What's this? Rollerz with 1st and 3rd Trike of the Year? Damn :0


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## chamuco61

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 06:06 PM~8724390
> *Vegas last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?  Rollerz with 1st and 3rd Trike of the Year?  Damn  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b

i see alot of spring seat going round lately now much did it cost to plate








my seat is plain and iit sill cost $100 just the back in 24crt gold was like $50


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 05:56 PM~8724303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget it
> *


im sure you guys are going to remind everyone over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and .........


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2007, 01:46 AM~8727680
> *im sure you guys are going to remind everyone over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and .........
> *


x2 its been a year who gives a fuck


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 7 2007, 03:59 PM~8739827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 the gold and yellow bike looks familiar to me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 6 2007, 02:38 AM~8727667
> *i see alot of spring seat going round lately now much did it cost to plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my seat is plain and iit sill cost $100 just the back in 24crt gold was like $50
> *


x2


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

that bottom bike is crazy looking


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8739924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice street trike :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## MR X




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 6 2007, 11:46 AM~8727680-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sure you guys are going to remind everyone over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and .........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ronin_@Sep 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8727846
> *x2 its been a year who gives a fuck
> *




Haters


----------



## TonyO

THE SPEECH... :0


----------



## TonyO

What chu really know bout them Rs and them Os


----------



## TonyO




----------



## sic713

pokowned...!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 03:13 PM~8740753
> *Do you POK ass wipes really want to phuck with this crew?  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pok is dead


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

This one's for you Ronin , I mean Tony Hawk:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Taco waiting to get my trophy for Pirate Bike in San Mateo


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

The new crew hauler


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 03:28 PM~8740859
> *The new crew hauler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen that van in BAYTOWN


----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 05:13 PM~8740753
> *Do you POK ass wipes really want to phuck with this crew?  :nono:
> *


cjill the fuck out tony. Thats shits old fool. :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2007, 04:18 PM~8741144
> *cjill the fuck out tony. Thats shits old fool. :uh:
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 03:22 PM~8740813
> *This one's for you Ronin  , I mean Tony Hawk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh :uh: and BTW Tony Hawk is a skate boarder genious find some one in the right sport jackass.


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 7 2007, 05:40 PM~8741246
> *meh  :uh:  and BTW Tony Hawk is a skate boarder genious find some one in the right sport jackass.
> *


ok hoffman everyone knows tony hawks can ride bmx too... lol jp im bored


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 01:43 AM~8740932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks, thats the pic I was lookin for. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 02:40 AM~8741246
> *meh  :uh:  and BTW Tony Hawk is a skate boarder genious find some one in the right sport jackass.
> *


He also rides BMX bikes like you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 06:38 PM~8741235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude he apologized in the R.O. topic to them. its old drop it. :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2007, 04:56 PM~8741346
> *dude he apologized in the R.O. topic to them. its old drop it. :uh:
> *


x2
did wat i had to do to drop it
went striaght to the *rollerz* topic to apologize
now chill foreal


----------



## sic713

awww dont get butthurt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2007, 02:18 AM~8741144
> *cjill the fuck out tony. Thats shits old fool. :uh:
> *


Alright its done I'm threw with that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 05:20 PM~8741487
> *Alright its done  I'm threw with that
> *


foral tony we need to chill wit everything
i wana b coo wit *rollerz* and very club out their
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8741487
> *Alright its done  I'm threw with that
> *


Thank You please ship my sprocket out. good work bye the way.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2007, 03:22 AM~8741498
> *Thank You please ship my sprocket out. good work bye the way.
> *


Thanks I'll probably ship it out Monday.


----------



## sic713

so is da pok shit done or what?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 06:35 PM~8741840
> *so is da pok shit done or what?
> *


YEA


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 7 2007, 06:35 PM~8741842
> *YEA
> *


damn..
it was gettin fun owning ya ass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 06:40 PM~8741862
> *damn..
> it was gettin fun owning ya ass
> *


 :angry: 
WATEVER


----------



## 817Lowrider

mannnnn


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 7 2007, 06:42 PM~8741873
> *:angry:
> WATEVER
> *


hah.. i should put it on my sig..


----------



## 817Lowrider

chill fool. leave em alone.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

can't we all get along


----------



## speedy187

wont somebody please think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

fuken darks snitch ass


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Sep 7 2007, 08:35 PM~8742213
> *wont somebody please think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2007, 08:38 PM~8742243
> *fuken darks snitch ass
> *


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2007, 07:38 PM~8742243
> *fuken darks snitch ass
> *


chill foo
aint worth yo time homie


----------



## eric ramos

i aint tripin fo
come on hes my boy yea juan hes my niga u happy 
fuck this whole pok shit for once in lil i didnt get involved in a whoring spreee


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 7 2007, 07:24 PM~8742132-->
> 
> 
> 
> chill fool. leave em alone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok master juan:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 7 2007, 07:28 PM~8742168
> *can't we all get along
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could.. but theres still one idiot postin da shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 07:35 PM~8742213
> *wont somebody please think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fk da children.. nappy headed kids aint mine
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Sep 7 2007, 07:38 PM~8742243
> *fuken darks snitch ass
> *


shut up eric..
how would u like if one of ur peeps was talkin down on u.. ill have ya back *****...


----------



## eric ramos

huh?
i dont get 
great


----------



## sic713

nvm foo..


----------



## TonyO

Hey lets break this up with.................. a random pic!!! :0


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## sic713

dont get it?


----------



## speedy187




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8741323
> *Thanks, thats the pic I was lookin for.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: go play in the street for a little bit


----------



## bad news

OKAY I KNOW I POSTED THIS AS A RANDOM TOPIC BUT OFF TOPIC HAS A RANDOM TOPIC ALREADY SO PLEASE LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC BIKE RELATED IF I WANT TO SEE OFF TOPIC RANDOM TOPIC I WILL BE THERE AND LOOKING SO PLEASE JUST PURE BIKE RELATED PICS PLEASE !


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## mitchell26

bit of amatuer photography/editing


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8743229
> *bit of amatuer photography/editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: awesome job on that man i actually like that picture


----------



## bad news




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 03:04 PM~8743232
> *:thumbsup: awesome job on that man i actually like that picture
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 10:06 PM~8743255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

some day this p.o.s. will see the light the again until then it a unwanted redhead step child


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i want that trike kit


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 7 2007, 11:30 PM~8743453
> *i want that trike kit
> *


shit is clean i know hit up manny in cpt


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

whats up chuck


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

THOSE ARE SOME PRETTY TUFF BIKES


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 08:44 AM~8743555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REC's old seat right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 8 2007, 06:55 AM~8742851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8743913
> *REC's old seat right?
> *


No. That seat was made by Henrys customs along time ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 10:19 PM~8743360
> *some day this p.o.s. will see the light the again until then it a unwanted redhead step child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you got one of the wrenches off. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 03:04 PM~8740680
> *Haters
> *


I think you need to take a step back and look at something. What you are doing is bragging. Some people dont like it when someone brags about whatever there accomplishment is or what ever "things" they have. Some people dont care if that individual brags about whatever there bragging about. Most people though, reach a certain point where it becomes too much. Usually the "bragger" is blinded by whatever success or accomplishments and doesnt see what there actually doing or how they are affecting others. So when someone finally reaches the point to where someone has to say something, the "bragger" is offended and then takes it out on the person who brought it to there attention. 

Let me give you an example. What would you say if I kept posting and bringing up the topic of how my trike was in the last issue of LRB? What if you kept hearing about it and every other time I spoke to you or it was some how realted I mentioned it? Would it eventially get to you? Would you tell me to stop or would you just let me ramble on? :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard

Just started of building my first bike, im building it for my girlfriend. The bike is a 28" Swedish built bike called "Crescent" wich is one of the biggest bike companys i Sweden.
I think its been built between 1935-1950. Heres what it looked like when i found it:
I like that chainguard  








Almost stripped:








I will chop it down a bit and put on some 20" 144 spoke wheels on it and add all of the other classic lowrider shit.  
Will post some more pics along the way.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2007, 03:17 AM~8744594
> *I think you need to take a step back and look at something. What you are doing is bragging. Some people dont like it when someone brags about whatever there accomplishment is or what ever "things" they have. Some people dont care if that individual brags about whatever there bragging about. Most people though, reach a certain point where it becomes too much. Usually the "bragger" is blinded by whatever success or accomplishments and doesnt see what there actually doing or how they are affecting others. So when someone finally reaches the point to where someone has to say something, the "bragger" is offended and then takes it out on the person who brought it to there attention.
> 
> Let me give you an example. What would you say if I kept posting and bringing up the topic of how my trike was in the last issue of LRB? What if you kept hearing about it and every other time I spoke to you or it was some how realted I mentioned it? Would it eventially get to you? Would you tell me to stop or would you just let me ramble on?  :dunno:
> *


thank you raul fuck man we dont care what club youre in how much money youve spent in bikes or how long you have been in the scene we dont care youre in youre late 30 i believe and talking smack to kids who are not even of legal age talking smack blah blah blah we dont care if youre in ro i dont see what so special of it at all its like any other club but with cocky member like youre self , we dont care that you have over 10 bikes :uh: so please stop rambling on about youre great ness honestly you just joined the club and its not you hands down made the bike scene for ro the greatest so please stop talking shit youre loosing respect and growing enemys i dont about you but i would to prefer have friends than enemys .


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 02:20 PM~8746663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a clean lookin trike, but i think the owner should have considered the extra length of the trailer when designing the display... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 10:12 PM~8743306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'uncle kenny's kiddy rides' :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 10:44 PM~8743555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that's an old pic right there :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8743913
> *REC's old seat right?
> *


no thats henry's customs that made it for me


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8743545
> *whats up chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are those for me? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 8 2007, 03:58 PM~8746825
> *are those for me? :biggrin:
> *


no but you can save the pciture lol whats up man


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## mtl city

cell phone pic


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 02:59 PM~8746830
> *no but you can save the pciture lol whats up man
> *



you funny guy.you should be working on your,well you know


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2007, 04:03 PM~8746596
> *thank you raul fuck man we dont care what club youre in how much money youve spent in bikes or how long you have been in the scene we dont care youre in youre late 30 i believe and talking smack to kids who are not even of legal age talking smack blah blah blah we dont care if youre in ro i dont see what so special of it at all its like any other club but with cocky member like youre self , we dont care that you have over 10 bikes  :uh: so please stop rambling on about youre great ness honestly you just joined the club and its not you hands down made the bike scene for ro the greatest so please stop talking shit youre loosing respect and growing enemys i dont about you but i would to prefer have friends than enemys .
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

As of today...


----------



## lowlife-biker

isn't one of those juangotti's frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 11 2007, 07:38 AM~8764969
> * isn't one of those juangotti's frame?
> *


No. Juan gotti has his frame. I took that pic yesterday.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

sellin parts ??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 Paint :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 11 2007, 12:29 PM~8766320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that is a nice pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 11 2007, 11:42 AM~8766426
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

daaaaaaaaaamn that's so intersting you probably aint selling no partz are you?


----------



## Raguness

Does anybody remember this movie?

RAD


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 03:35 PM~8766835
> *
> *


  something special


----------



## sic713

looks like a new paint yob..


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 01:03 AM~8763858
> *As of today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WoW thats Nice


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 11 2007, 12:29 PM~8766315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HOW MUCH SHIPPED?????*


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2007, 01:55 PM~8775326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8774713
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED?????
> *


 :nono: Just wait homie.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8774713
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

Cleaning up my garage! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2007, 04:39 PM~8775671
> *Cleaning up my garage! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HOW MUCH SHIPPED?????* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8775671
> *Cleaning up my garage! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet............


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2007, 12:55 PM~8775326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 05:28 PM~8776425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking damn good!!! 
RRWAYNE?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 03:32 PM~8776451
> *Looking damn good!!!
> RRWAYNE?
> *


  :nono:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8775701
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED?????  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8775671
> *Cleaning up my garage! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2007, 11:39 PM~8775671
> *Cleaning up my garage! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much shipped for the Garage :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2007, 07:46 PM~8777001
> *How much shipped for the Garage  :cheesy:
> *


i say we split it. you can take the garage and i can have the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

DAMN I MISS THE SHIT TALKING


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 13 2007, 03:16 AM~8777182
> *i say we split it. you can take the garage and i can have the bikes. :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

where my farmers at? Dooz open mayne


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

what kind of car is the last one?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8781630
> *what kind of car is the last one?
> *


JUNK


----------



## lowlife-biker

I suppose your'e right :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 08:50 AM~8781511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

tony did you take those pics or just found on the internet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 13 2007, 07:57 PM~8781956
> *tony did you take those pics or just found on the internet?
> *


Those are my rides dooz open mayne :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 09:08 AM~8781638
> *JUNK
> *


X2


----------



## MR X




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## sic713

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:34 PM~8783514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Someone paid $210 for those :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 01:34 PM~8783514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wow those look awesome !!!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8781630
> *what kind of car is the last one?
> *


Murci roadster


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 01:34 PM~8783514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 13 2007, 11:50 AM~8781511-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Sep 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8781956
> *tony did you take those pics or just found on the internet?
> *


he took a pic of his benz with those cars.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 02:34 PM~8783514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8781491
> *where my farmers at?  Dooz open mayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that man i would roll it :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 11:39 PM~8783556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that trike needs a laser cut scissor lift
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Ronin

boredom ensued


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 04:55 PM~8785295
> *that trike needs a laser cut scissor lift
> :biggrin:
> *


how do you know i dont already have one :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 14 2007, 07:05 AM~8787141
> *how do you know i dont already have one :biggrin:
> *


If you do you didnt order it from me and I'm butt hurt now :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:05 PM~8787151
> *If you do you didnt order it from me and I'm butt hurt now :tears:
> *


what if i order it from taco


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 14 2007, 07:07 AM~8787167
> *what if i order it from taco
> *


Then I'll have to kick his ass clownin ass :twak:

:roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 13 2007, 06:58 PM~8786138
> *boredom ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SELLIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 12:45 AM~8785228
> *he took a pic of his benz with those cars.
> *


Hehe! The thing is that the guy with the benz has so much $ to spend in theese expensive crap-stores so he need the space in the benz to fill it up. :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 13 2007, 09:22 PM~8787311
> *U SELLIN
> *


nah


----------



## MR X

:scrutinize: :twak: :twak: :angry: 

http://westbarrio.miniville.fr/


----------



## MR X




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 13 2007, 06:58 PM~8786138
> *boredom ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass paint job !


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Sep 15 2007, 02:51 AM~8795562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that goldplating .... looks like grease...


----------



## AMB1800

ATR Customz right there :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Sep 15 2007, 03:51 AM~8795562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did one like that :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 15 2007, 04:45 PM~8798149
> *ATR Customz right there  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn youre scooter is looking better and better :biggrin: when the day view for us on lil


----------



## AMB1800

end of october there will be a topic


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 15 2007, 05:30 PM~8798365
> *end of october there will be a topic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

danny d got a couple of parts in the roof


----------



## lowridersfinest

danny d got a couple of parts in the roof


----------



## lowridersfinest

danny d got a couple of parts in the roof


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 15 2007, 08:40 PM~8798401
> *danny d got a couple of parts in the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a og peapicker i see :0 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 05:50 PM~8798182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Should Use A PIPE when Removing those from a lil tiger and be patient!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 15 2007, 10:22 PM~8799822
> *You Should Use A PIPE when Removing those from a lil tiger and be patient!
> :biggrin:
> *


I forgot to send those to you. Do you still want them?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 15 2007, 04:45 PM~8798149
> *ATR Customz right there  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn tony nice job you did those youreself?
clean man


----------



## AMB1800

sure i did, i don't see a custom bike parts shop on the corner of my street :angry:  

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 16 2007, 05:05 AM~8800521
> *sure i did, i don't see a custom bike parts shop on the corner of my street  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2007, 11:26 PM~8806323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a nice bike where is that at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Both of those are from LG Leemore.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2007, 11:28 PM~8806343
> *Both of those are from LG Leemore.
> *


you went how was it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

No, I saw those in another post.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 16 2007, 11:30 PM~8806358
> *you went how was it
> *


it was a good show  that 12 inch was sic


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2007, 09:27 AM~8806335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

daamn thats hot


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2007, 11:27 PM~8806335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2007, 12:27 AM~8806335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn watch out for taht bike it will cut you if you do not watch it lmfao


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice bikes i like the seat mural on the purple one


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## stillspinnin

my new rims :biggrin: picked them up yesterday


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 18 2007, 02:44 PM~8818274
> *my new rims  :biggrin:  picked them up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD, NOW WHEN ARE YOU GETTING NEW TIRES?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 05:47 PM~8818300
> *THEY LOOK GOOD, NOW WHEN ARE YOU GETTING NEW TIRES?
> *


i might paint the tires i have on em.


----------



## eric ramos

wow 144s and blakwalls yea great for ur ass


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 18 2007, 06:45 PM~8818732
> *wow 144s and blakwalls yea great for ur ass
> *


well the tires came with it and i only paid $60 for em.


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8820334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to do something like this for display bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

Yeah that bike is the shit


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## fairydust87




----------



## fairydust87




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8824536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can tell shes raging :barf:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 01:14 PM~8824828
> *you can tell shes raging :barf:
> *


lol you know you hit that......j/p :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## fairydust87




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 12:40 PM~8824972
> *lol you know you hit that......j/p :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I don't give a fuck I'll hit that just not when she is raging


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 02:56 PM~8825553
> *:biggrin:  I don't give a fuck I'll hit that just not when she is raging
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: typical thing for a guy to say......... :foflmao:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 01:29 PM~8824543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector

A customer and some of her friends from Indonesia  It's spreading


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 19 2007, 04:25 PM~8826876
> *A customer and some of her friends from Indonesia    It's spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they been hadem since 98


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 02:12 PM~8825672
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: typical thing for a guy to say......... :foflmao:
> *


:roflmao: hay thats what you wanted to here right come on if you were a guy you would to :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 20 2007, 02:25 AM~8826876
> *A customer and some of her friends from Indonesia    It's spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm definitely feelin those tires :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 06:17 PM~8827278
> *:roflmao: hay thats what you wanted to here right come on if you were a guy you would to  :biggrin:
> *



whatever if i was a guy i would have high standards..... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Vid of how I lost my first lolo. :tears:




































:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87

i can look at this pic all day...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

u just made this topic really gay now


----------



## fairydust87

*well excused me for being a girl!!!!*...... :uh:


----------



## sic713

your a chick..:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 08:44 AM~8831487
> *well excused me for being a girl!!!!...... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 09:21 AM~8831705
> *your a chick..:dunno:
> *



oh that is f**ked up........ :angry:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 10:52 AM~8832291
> *oh that is f**ked up........ :angry:
> *



been a while since hes molested somebody besides himself.....




























:biggrin: 

what up mike


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8832321
> *been a while since hes molested somebody besides himself.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> what up mike
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Sep 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8832291-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh that is f**ked up........ :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahaahhaa,thought you would like..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 09:57 AM~8832321
> *been a while since hes molested somebody besides himself.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> what up mike
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> whats up foo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 10:02 AM~8832357
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 11:32 AM~8832522
> *ahaahhaa,thought you would like..
> 
> :uh:
> whats up foo
> :twak:
> *


*
whatever!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 10:52 AM~8832720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's photoshopped right?


----------



## LowRider_69

i was gunna ask the same thing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 11:52 AM~8832720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8833490
> *that's photoshopped right?
> *


:no: its the early version nother words oldskool pic


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8833490
> *that's photoshopped right?
> *


No. Thats what my trike used to look like. That was the first paint job I had. I will post more pics of it later.


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 01:04 PM~8833930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gave it that sic touch!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 02:06 PM~8833956
> *gave it that sic touch!
> *



hell yea..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 08:49 PM~8832692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those ar emy pics. I wonder who ended up buying that trike :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 20 2007, 01:20 PM~8834098
> *Those ar emy pics.  I wonder who ended up buying that trike :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: Whos was that anyway?


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 02:06 PM~8833956
> *gave it that sic touch!
> *



:barf: :barf: 
yea sic


----------



## lowlife-biker

@ socios: damn than that pic has to be real old right?


----------



## eric ramos

2 bikes on hold cus of laggin ass members who dont shippppp :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8834123
> *@ socios: damn than that pic has to be real old right?
> *


There from 2003? Something lke that. That was before I had a digital camera.  


















The frame was candy organic green and the fenders and trike kit were black with a green pearl. I have more pic some but I have to find them.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 10:48 AM~8832679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it me or does that look like a vagina??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8835590
> *Is it me or does that look like a vagina??
> *


lol it does


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 11:21 PM~8834103
> *:dunno: Whos was that anyway?
> *


Belonged to Gabriel, the original builder of Tears of a Clown Trike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 01:31 PM~8834194
> *There from 2003? Something lke that. That was before I had a digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frame was candy organic green and the fenders and trike kit were black with a green pearl. I have more pic some but I have to find them.
> *


damm bro its been a long time bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 20 2007, 05:03 PM~8835690
> *Belonged to Gabriel, the original builder of Tears of a Clown Trike
> *


yeah gabriel is a cool guys I meet up with him a few times back in 2000 wonder what happend to him


----------



## Str8crazy80

I found a picture of TONY O


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8835590
> *Is it me or does that look like a vagina??
> *


pervvv...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 20 2007, 06:00 PM~8836000
> *damm bro its been a long time bro
> *


For real huh. :yes: Time just flys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok. This is the history of my trike. 

*2002 *

This is me at my first show. No, I didnt place. I dont think you can really tell but for a while, the rear axle was just bare metal. I still cant believe I took it to shows like that. :banghead: 









This is the third and last show I went to in 2002. I got my first best of show award there. There I was with my new bad ass display. :biggrin: 









*2003*

The only thing I did that year was aint the fenders and axle. They got painted black with a green pearl.









*2004*

This was the year that I went gold. :biggrin: 









*2005*
New parts and Murals. :cheesy: 









*2006*
Nothing happened.  

*2007*

New paint job. 









*2008*
Alot of new things are in the works. You guys wont be dissapointed.


----------



## MR.559

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 08:10 AM~8839208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that was a nice pic I took :biggrin: 
Houston show 07'


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 07:51 AM~8839498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIRTY BIRDY.....................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8839498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

Where my homies at....










:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Everytime I go to my homies apartment I see this and I never take a pic. I always forgot to until now. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8846134
> *Everytime I go to my homies apartment I see this and I never take a pic. I always forgot to until now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now I know what rec studios stands for
 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8848124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many times have you crashed that.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8848134
> *how many times have you crashed that.
> *


3 in testing 1 got clipped into another car, 1 along with the whole pack right into the first corner of laguna seca


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 05:43 PM~8848313
> *3 in testing 1 got clipped into another car, 1 along with the whole pack right into the first corner of laguna seca
> *


any pics of the wreck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 08:19 AM~8839251
> *that was a nice pic I took :biggrin:
> Houston show 07'
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8848335
> *any pics of the wreck
> *


i dont snap pics when im racing


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 06:46 PM~8848548
> *i dont snap pics when im racing
> *


what other cars you got


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 03:54 PM~8848570
> *what other cars you got
> *


i got a few but no pics


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 07:05 PM~8848610
> *i got a few but no pics
> *


what are they though


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 10:43 AM~8832628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












new fenders!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 04:33 PM~8848715
> *what are they though
> *


like? i mostly race with the D class crews so i got a trueno,mini,and a Corrado
for a class i got that bentley and a 360Z forza preorder edition.only fast as fuck car i got is a U999 ls427 grand national


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 22 2007, 06:43 PM~8849263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new fenders!
> *


????? why not new parts along with it?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 10:13 PM~8849402
> *like? i mostly race with the D class crews so i got a trueno,mini,and a Corrado
> for a class i got that bentley and a 360Z forza preorder edition.only fast as fuck car i got is a U999 ls427 grand national
> *


does forza have the audi r8 streetcar


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 08:55 PM~8849830
> *does forza have the audi r8 streetcar
> *


no but its been said about it being a DLC car


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 23 2007, 12:13 AM~8849960
> *no but its been said about it being a DLC car
> *


is the game any good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2007, 07:50 PM~8849555
> *????? why not new parts along with it?
> *


Good question!I didn't see the owner at this show,but I don't think he takes much care of it.One show we went to,it was laying on the floor (good thing it was grass)and I've yet to see it with a display.


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2007, 07:50 PM~8849555
> *????? why not new parts along with it?
> *


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 22 2007, 10:10 PM~8850357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 23 2007, 01:10 AM~8850357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 09:26 PM~8850049
> *is the game any good
> *


its fucking awsome i need to upgrade bad though theres no money in D class racing all the big dollars are in R2 and A class


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 23 2007, 01:22 AM~8850439
> *its fucking awsome i need to upgrade bad though theres no money in D class racing all the big dollars are in R2 and A class
> *


how many tracks does it have


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 10:23 PM~8850445
> *how many tracks does it have
> *


a lot i still havent finished the game


----------



## bad news




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 11:15 AM~8852023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shiney


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 10:15 AM~8852023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chucks?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2007, 12:18 PM~8852514
> *chucks?
> *


 :no: kennys :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2007, 10:03 PM~8864172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2007, 11:03 PM~8864172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this trike :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

me to like those forks alot


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 10:15 AM~8852023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

you still got those?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2007, 09:40 PM~8878194
> *you still got those?
> *


newer and better set with everything schwinn approved :biggrin: you like


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 26 2007, 11:46 PM~8878233
> *newer and better set with everything schwinn approved  :biggrin: you like
> *


sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 09:31 AM~8866198
> *i love this trike :biggrin:
> *


hell yea ,its bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8878233
> *newer and better set with everything schwinn approved  :biggrin: you like
> *


Yes and I ment to say the earlier, FUCK THAT LAPTOP. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8878273
> *sell them to me :biggrin:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2007, 12:26 AM~8879066
> *Yes and I ment to say the earlier, FUCK THAT LAPTOP.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: that was 800 lap top so fuck you !  well be going on a bike here pretty soon not the laptop the forks :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 28 2007, 11:50 PM~8893054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pic


----------



## bad news

some people are gay 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWGZ4vJZxDg


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 30 2007, 08:02 PM~8903323
> *some people are gay
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWGZ4vJZxDg
> *


THIS IS LIFE IN AMERIIIKUHH!!


----------



## bad news

my 69 frame this was first schwinn frame 7 years ago its been through alot and i finaly got it back its sandblasted and ready to get painted  and this thing had so much paint on it that i could not tell what the serial numbers where until now lol 











schwinn forks not krate :nicoderm: just need the bolts and front bars


----------



## bad news




----------



## eric ramos

cheeze its bitch


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2007, 09:29 PM~8903980
> *cheeze its bitch
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8903938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## lowlife-biker

tatoo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 1 2007, 12:49 PM~8908175
> *tatoo?
> *


yep


----------



## viejitocencoast

ouch !!! but there addicting


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 1 2007, 01:58 PM~8908582
> *ouch !!! but there addicting
> *


yea, it was my 1st.

im officialy going to hell


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 01:45 PM~8908501
> *yep
> *


oh shit, it took me a while but now i see what it says


----------



## sic713

ill post better pics later.


----------



## FRISCO KID

sic!! lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8906894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shipped price on the can of lysol? :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 02:41 AM~8906894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: i like it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

what supposed the be the I? a switch?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8909423-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped price on the can of lysol? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha.
> 5.00
> paypal? :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 1 2007, 04:49 PM~8909859
> *what supposed the be the I? a switch?
> *


yea, a switch and switch handle.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 02:31 PM~8908866
> *yea, it was my 1st.
> 
> im officialy going to hell
> *


No your not its only a mortal sin that can be forgiven.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 2 2007, 12:48 PM~8913922
> *No your not its only a mortal sin that can be forgiven.
> *


You're Catholic too huh? Sin all week then confess on Sunday and start all over :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2007, 07:07 AM~8914291
> *You're Catholic too huh?  Sin all week then confess on Sunday and start all over :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 2 2007, 02:48 AM~8913922
> *No your not its only a mortal sin that can be forgiven.
> *


i dont go to church.. im a devil worshiper.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2007, 08:07 AM~8914291
> *You're Catholic too huh?  Sin all week then confess on Sunday and start all over :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 08:08 AM~8914595
> *i dont go to church.. im a devil worshiper.
> *


?!?!?!?! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2007, 07:07 AM~8914291
> *You're Catholic too huh?  Sin all week then confess on Sunday and start all over :roflmao:
> *


Nope just opened minded about most shit like that. You know my girlfreinds dad is always trying to drop religeous shit on me. :werd: If you want to learn more PM me I'll give you his number so he can leave me alone about it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## FRISCO KID

those look evil!! lol


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2007, 02:42 PM~8926114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2007, 03:42 PM~8926114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2007, 06:42 PM~8926114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMFG :0 those are sick


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2007, 12:33 AM~8929405
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2007, 05:24 AM~8929798
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 4 2007, 10:18 AM~8930736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8935402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 4 2007, 08:31 PM~8935365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 08:39 PM~8935435
> *wtf
> *


i think it's funny :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 4 2007, 08:44 PM~8935484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats funny..
poor white kid owned.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

lol


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8935542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 4 2007, 09:28 PM~8935863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

OUCH!!


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## CE 707

isn't this a bike forum


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8936064
> *isn't this a bike forum
> *


This is a random picture topic....so you can post pics of sac town's mom and it will be ok.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8936353
> *This is a random picture topic....so you can post pics of sac town's mom and it will be ok.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 go suck a dick fagget lol :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2007, 03:42 AM~8832623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 never seen this pic before.
how long ago was that?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8936064
> *isn't this a bike forum
> *


YUP I CREATED THIS TOPIC FOR JUST RANNDOM BIKE PICTURES NOT BULLSHIT PLEASE LETS NOT GET THIS LOCKED AGAIN OR MOVED SO KEEP IT WITH JUST BIKE STUFF


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:uh:


----------



## FRISCO KID

ok never mind dont post your pics of sac towns mom.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 5 2007, 03:15 AM~8937043
> *:0 never seen this pic before.
> how long ago was that?
> *


Thats probably 2003 or 2004?


----------



## AMB1800

200th page


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How many people have seen this dvd?


----------



## AMB1800

nope


----------



## FRISCO KID

...nope, were can i buy???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 5 2007, 11:34 AM~8938565
> *200th page
> *


dang you beat me to it i was gonna do that


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 5 2007, 12:14 PM~8938803
> *dang you beat me to it i was gonna do that
> *


You can do it on 300...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2007, 11:38 AM~8938590
> *How many people have seen this dvd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep  and i have it somewhere


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2007, 11:38 AM~8938590
> *How many people have seen this dvd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ITS OK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2007, 03:42 PM~8926114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE ON THE BIKE ALREADY???
DAMM I WANT A PIC OF THE BIKE WIT THOSE ON THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 12:43 PM~8938952
> *ARE THOSE ON THE BIKE ALREADY???
> DAMM I WANT A PIC OF THE BIKE WIT THOSE ON THERE!!!!!!!!!
> *


They were on dannys trike but now they are engraved.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2007, 12:55 PM~8939026
> *They were on dannys trike but now they are engraved.
> *


 :0 NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2007, 11:38 AM~8938590
> *How many people have seen this dvd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not that good


----------



## CE 707




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 7 2007, 03:42 PM~8948048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats real shit right there


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8948048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i always wondered if he ever made them in 26" for the twisted fantasy rims man they look awesome


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8948048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my boys still got them to that pic was at tha south gate show back 2000


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 5 2007, 06:42 PM~8940834
> *not that good
> *


Its better then nothing I guess. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2007, 01:33 AM~8929405
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those your rims?


----------



## Ronin

cruisin on my scrapper bike got some new bars riding 30 miles a week was too much on my shoulders








still white after 178 miles


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 9 2007, 04:11 PM~8962533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 9 2007, 02:28 PM~8961711
> *are those your rims?
> *


Thats my 26".


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2007, 02:52 PM~8970616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 04:06 PM~8971080
> *WTF :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 05:21 PM~8971205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805+Oct 10 2007, 04:06 PM~8971080-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 04:08 PM~8971094
> *x2
> *


I WAS BUYING TICKETS TO GET ON ''THOMAS THE TOY TANKER'' RIDE @ SIX FLAGS MARINE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 04:21 PM~8971205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2007, 04:47 PM~8971417
> *I WAS BUYING TICKETS TO GET ON ''THOMAS THE TOY TANKER'' RIDE @ SIX FLAGS MARINE WORLD :biggrin:
> *


haha ima go on dat now
lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2007, 02:52 PM~8970616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

June 1975


----------



## FRISCO KID

Cant wait to have it in my hands :biggrin: :biggrin: ^^^^


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 12 2007, 12:41 PM~8986606
> *Cant wait to have it in my hands :biggrin:  :biggrin: ^^^^
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

happy sweet sixteen  :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

this is a hard as bike
i was thinkin of makin one exaclty like this
fuk
nice!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

does your cadi drink gas? whats its mpg


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 01:30 PM~8997977
> *does your cadi drink gas? whats its mpg
> *


HELL YEA!!!!

MAYBE 16 MILES






:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i was planning to get a 93 fleet for 3k but it would be a daily but that shit is expensive in the long run


----------



## AMB1800

how much does the gas run in the usa??

here in belgium its like 2 bucks for a liter, 1 liter is like 0.22 gallon or what...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

almost 3.00 a gallon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 01:35 PM~8997997
> *i was planning to get a 93 fleet for 3k but it would be a daily but that shit is expensive in the long run
> *


yea i wouldnt use it for a daily just more for cruises and car show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2007, 01:39 PM~8998020
> *how much does the gas run in the usa??
> 
> here in belgium its like 2 bucks for a liter, 1 liter is like 0.22 gallon or what...
> *


$305 a gallon here.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 12:53 PM~8998093
> *$305 a gallon here.
> *


 :yessad: ive seen it.. people would rather take gas than gold


----------



## AMB1800

still its less then over here, you would pay like 10 bucks for a gallon here then :angry: 

one of the reasons US cars are unpayable


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2007, 12:59 PM~8998137
> *still its less then over here, you would pay like 10 bucks for a gallon here then :angry:
> 
> one of the reasons US cars are unpayable
> *


 :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 04:53 PM~8998093
> *$305 a gallon here.
> *


$3.13 a gallon up here, which is why i dont have a car.


----------



## Ronin

2.87 i only ride my bike to work on tuesdays and thursdays


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

$2.69 here i have to drive 178 miles aday lmfao


----------



## LowRider_69

249 around here :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Look, heres a frame that I made a long ass time ago. I know its a bad pic but I havent seen it in forever.


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks good but can't see much of the frame work...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker

I miss your'e old frame :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 15 2007, 01:01 PM~9006110
> *I miss your'e old frame :tears:
> *


Wait till you see the new version. Those are going to be tears of joy. :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9009974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id go shopping with that shit :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 08:32 PM~9009974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bad


----------



## FRISCO KID

WTF... A SHOPPING CART?? LOL


----------



## lowlife-biker

thats a nice pic you realy do some clean ass hops with your bike


----------



## sic713

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N_SmHW2B6HQ


----------



## sic713

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SxuhpGS4uew


----------



## Str8crazy80

Look what i found at k-mart 20 inch star rims :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 16 2007, 10:49 AM~9014105
> *Look what i found at k-mart 20 inch star rims :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know how clean thoes would be with gold spokes and chrome rim,& hub


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 16 2007, 10:49 AM~9014105
> *Look what i found at k-mart 20 inch star rims :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like those. Do you remember how much the whole bike was?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 10:11 AM~9013773
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=SxuhpGS4uew
> *


damn thats hot
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

those rims will match my bike good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Theres all kinds of things you could do with those rims. Theres even space on the hub for more spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 11:27 AM~9014453
> *those rims will match my bike good.
> *


yeah maybee they sell them in 26 or what size rims do you have?


----------



## sic713

26


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 01:27 PM~9014453
> *those rims will match my bike good.
> *


actually........ they would flow just right with my boys bike, seeing it would almost be factory with the lavin frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i like the star pattern


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 12:29 PM~9014476
> *Theres all kinds of things you could do with those rims. Theres even space on the hub for more spokes.  :thumbsup:
> *


thinkin the same... smae wheel diff hubb


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 16 2007, 10:49 AM~9014105
> *Look what i found at k-mart 20 inch star rims :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got one theyre very strong rims a lot stronger than 144s i paid 80$ for the bike and theyre very plateable


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 16 2007, 04:50 PM~9015990
> *got one theyre very strong rims a lot stronger than 144s i paid 80$ for the bike and theyre very plateable
> *


they have em in 16 inch as well
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1150853

mongoose has 20" fan wheels :cheesy: :cheesy:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=887751
just left wally word


----------



## Ronin




----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 16 2007, 10:49 AM~9014105
> *Look what i found at k-mart 20 inch star rims :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mongoose has those in 16".


----------



## wimone

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 10:32 PM~9009974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YYYEAAAAAH!!! Joe Money's hopper  Nice post :worship:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 11:18 AM~9014378
> *I really like those. Do you remember how much the whole bike was?
> *


i know it was cheap but i didnt look at the tag bikes like that are usually 60 sompthing bucks it was at k-mart


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## lowridersfinest

cool pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 18 2007, 12:01 AM~9028018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bike belongs to one of our members


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SETTING UP IN VEGAS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ERIC RAMOS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9033871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha. looks like he's thinking, "what the fukk am i supposed to do with this shit, tony?" hahahaa.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 18 2007, 08:05 PM~9034038
> *this bike belongs to one of our members
> *


ha yeah it is i built it for them.. ugh all gold thas what he wanted, n the kids ride that thing like crazy


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2007, 07:17 PM~9034104
> *ERIC RAMOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many people wore those shoes in vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FRISCO KID

lol


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 19 2007, 12:45 PM~9039902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 01:48 PM~9039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard that fool will fukk you up :angry:


----------



## excalibur

OH MY GOD! sic, you did it again.


----------



## stillspinnin

my collection


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 19 2007, 02:44 PM~9040736
> *OH MY GOD!  sic, you did it again.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 11:52 AM~9039422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got down on that good work bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

looked real good. LMAO


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9043496
> *my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!! ARE YOU 4REAL?!?!?!? :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

repost


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE AS A 2-WHEELER


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2007, 07:44 PM~9047985
> *I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE AS A 2-WHEELER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2007, 07:45 PM~9047991
> *:thumbsup:
> *


IT DOSEN'T LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE, THAT ONLY LASTED ONE DAY, ALL PARTS ARE SOLD NOW


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2007, 07:44 PM~9047985
> *I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE AS A 2-WHEELER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good you should take it to a show like that


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9047996
> *IT DOSEN'T LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE, THAT ONLY LASTED ONE DAY, ALL PARTS ARE SOLD NOW
> *


  what are you keeping? that was a bad ass trike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9048012
> *  what are you keeping? that was a bad ass trike
> *


JUST THE FRAME AND FENDERS & WHEELS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2007, 08:11 PM~9048106
> *JUST THE FRAME AND FENDERS & WHEELS
> *


JUST GONNA HANG IT IN THE GArage for a while


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2007, 07:44 PM~9047985
> *I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE AS A 2-WHEELER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that look nice as it need a continetial kit for the 3rd fender


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9048011
> *that looks good you should take it to a show like that
> *


I DONT OWN MOST OF THOSE PARTS ANYMORE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9048011
> *that looks good you should take it to a show like that
> *


I DONT OWN MOST OF THOSE PARTS ANYMORE


----------



## Raguness

Nice day today so I went for a bike ride. Here are some pics.


----------



## CE 707

where you stay at


----------



## Raguness

AZ near the PIR.


----------



## Raguness

We were riding these.


----------



## olskoolkaddy

heres some pics i took today.. this guy rents these bikes out for the day..


----------



## Raguness

Nice


----------



## FRISCO KID

you should jack one...lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 21 2007, 05:15 PM~9052424
> *We were riding these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks oldschool


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 22 2007, 05:22 PM~9059987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 22 2007, 04:37 PM~9060157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dat is one badd ass trike :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

any pics of old skool scwhinn trikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

those frames are butt ugly


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think I need to go back and repost all my old pics. I see there coming back anyway.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 24 2007, 01:40 PM~9074377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everytime I see her she always looks like a crack whore.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

Bike system gone wrong


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 01:55 PM~9074509
> *Everytime I see her she always looks like a crack whore.
> *


she has a big head in that pic.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 01:55 PM~9074509
> *Everytime I see her she always looks like a crack whore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RidinLowBC




----------



## sic713

repostttttttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 22 2007, 04:57 PM~9059730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old Socios members from back in the day.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

i found this in one of my LRB, back in 1997 and the bike already had the hydros


----------



## noe_from_texas

a pic i took at my kids talent show last year, check out the kid covering his ears while the girl is singing


----------



## noe_from_texas

another one, hahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2007, 11:16 AM~9081430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now vic aint hoping shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:17 PM~9081437
> *Now vic aint hoping shit.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why?? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2007, 11:19 AM~9081447
> *Why?? :dunno:
> *


Thee Artistics = No bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:21 PM~9081461
> *Thee Artistics = No bike.
> *


I would ekick your ass if that wasnt so true. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 25 2007, 12:21 PM~9081461-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics = No bike.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 12:28 PM~9081517
> *I would ekick your ass if that wasnt so true.  :angry:
> *



damn!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 11:28 AM~9081517
> *I would ekick your ass if that wasnt so true.  :angry:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:33 PM~9081550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: I will get justdeez. he punches babys


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 11:37 AM~9081575
> *:angry: I will get justdeez. he punches babys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard that after he knocks them out, they never cry again?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 11:51 AM~9081658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that plexiglass?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 25 2007, 11:56 AM~9081686
> *is that plexiglass?
> *


yes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 11:57 AM~9081696
> *yes.
> *


looks clean, how do you bend it without breakin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 25 2007, 12:10 PM~9081806
> *looks clean, how do you bend it without breakin?
> *


Bend it slowly untill you feel it stop. Dont force it because thats when it breaks.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 11:43 AM~9081615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does tap plastics still have good deals on the twisted rods?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:02 PM~9081734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of this one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2007, 12:15 PM~9081842
> *does tap plastics still have good deals on the twisted rods?
> *


I havent been there in forever. I dont even emember what that stuff costs. Its kinda hard to work with too cause if you heat it up too much then you get bubbles in it. Kinda like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2007, 12:19 PM~9081871
> *anymore pics of this one?
> *


I got a few more of that. I can post them later if you want? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:23 PM~9081920
> *I got a few more of that. I can post them later if you want?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 25 2007, 01:37 PM~9081575-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: I will get justdeez. he punches babys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:40 PM~9081594
> *I heard that after he knocks them out, they never cry again?
> *


LIES


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:21 PM~9081897
> *I havent been there in forever. I dont even emember what that stuff costs. Its kinda hard to work with too cause if you heat it up too much then you get bubbles in it. Kinda like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah I know what you mean I worked with it a few years back it tricky but I figured it out I just need to get more :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whatever happened to this guy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:03 PM~9082295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get the fabric at


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Mike (clown confusion) got it for me from Kingston bros. I dont know if his dad still has an account with them but its a hard color to get. They always have to special order it from somewhere hella far. I think they might have stopped making it but I dont remember.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:25 PM~9082503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats different


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:25 PM~9081946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can anybody tell me why the rim has those slots where the spokes meet the rim??


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 PM~9082797
> *Can anybody tell me why the rim has those slots where the spokes meet the rim??
> *


No idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LowRider_69

rims
















Item number: 110184812483 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 12:27 PM~9081957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a 16 just like that


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 11:03 AM~9081315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think my bike looks hella ugly here


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## nsane86

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9089180
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I got two pics you need to see. Check back later today.


----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2007, 09:51 AM~9089198
> *I got two pics you need to see. Check back later today.
> *


will do


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

why do u have pics of kings wish like that?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2007, 12:18 PM~9089001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a couple axle mounts (schwinn) if ya want em


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:01 PM~9091487
> *why do u have pics of kings wish like that?
> *


When we didn't a under buget movie


----------



## lowbike1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9088964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any more pics of this one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 05:02 PM~9091493
> *I got a couple axle mounts (schwinn) if ya want em
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Oct 26 2007, 07:13 PM~9092171
> *got any more pics of this one?
> *


I will post some later for you.


----------



## D Twist

Here's a crank arm that I fabricated from scratch to match the original crank,can't find one anywhere so one had to be made up. Still need to drill out the holes and smooth it out some more before plating!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 02:09 AM~9093791
> *:yes:
> *


all you playa.


----------



## eric ramos

damn D ur good at fabricating shit with metal


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 02:24 PM~9095525
> *damn D ur good at fabricating shit with metal
> *


Thanks Eric.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:36 PM~9097554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat bedl looks nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2007, 07:37 PM~9097558
> *dat bedl looks nice
> *


THATS WHY I POSTED IT :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:42 PM~9097572
> *THATS WHY I POSTED IT :biggrin:
> *


ill give u 50 buks for it :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2007, 07:43 PM~9097575
> *ill give u 50 buks for it :biggrin:
> *


ITS A FUTON I PAID 100 NOT INCLUDING CUM STAINS AND VAGINA JUICE SO ITS WORTH TWICE AS MUCH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:47 PM~9097587
> *ITS A FUTON I PAID 100 NOT INCLUDING CUM STAINS AND VAGINA JUICE SO ITS WORTH TWICE AS MUCH
> *


WELL IN THAT CASE ILL GIVE U 500 BUKS AND ERIC FOR A DAY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2007, 07:49 PM~9097599
> *WELL IN THAT CASE ILL GIVE U 500 BUKS AND ERIC FOR A DAY
> *


ILL PASS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:50 PM~9097605
> *ILL PASS
> *


  :angry:


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2007, 11:57 PM~9098416
> *  :angry:
> *


hey furgy you just want it so u know how pussy smells like 
since u been used to cocks this whole time :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Oct 27 2007, 11:04 PM~9098452
> *hey furgy you just want it so u know how pussy smells like
> since u been used to cocks this whole time :biggrin:
> *


****
talk shit and you wont see yo screen :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:36 PM~9097554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2007, 07:36 PM~9097554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: clean.


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice and clean, like the white seat and grips with that pink color


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Oct 27 2007, 12:13 PM~9092171
> *got any more pics of this one?
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

FOR SALE!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

let me clarify that 

this one is for sale


----------



## Str8crazy80

I like the skirts oand paint on that orange one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## LowRider_69

any 1 have pics of "fat Marks " bikes .... i think dats his name 
or any bomba style bikes...... i wanna build 1in that style


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 28 2007, 01:27 PM~9100414
> *let me clarify that
> 
> this one is for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM INTERESTED IN EVERYTHING BUT THE FRAME.


----------



## las_crucez

here'z my purple [stock] lowrider


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9101311
> *how much?
> *


He was selling that for $2000.00 at the super show with the display.


----------



## las_crucez

any1 evr think of a donk bike? i was wondering wat would happen if i customized a 12" little girlz bike for 26" rimz...possible?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 28 2007, 07:07 PM~9101732
> *any1 evr think of a donk bike? i was wondering wat would happen if i customized a 12" little girlz bike for 26" rimz...possible?
> *


lame but use a 16 inch frame :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 28 2007, 05:07 PM~9101732
> *any1 evr think of a donk bike? i was wondering wat would happen if i customized a 12" little girlz bike for 26" rimz...possible?
> *


 :thumbsdown: Bad idea.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 28 2007, 05:10 PM~9101744
> *lame but use a 16 inch frame :biggrin:
> *


i jus said 12" bcuz i hav a lil sister who has a 12"...she nevr ridez it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 22 2007, 04:59 PM~9059752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:01 PM~9104061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

One of my favorite pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:14 PM~9104123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE IS THIS FROM ,NEVER SEEN IT ITS NICE EXEPT THE BOX...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:35 PM~9104211
> *One of my favorite pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC. BUT WHAT MAG. IS THAT ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 28 2007, 11:55 PM~9104292
> *WHERE IS THIS FROM ,NEVER SEEN IT ITS NICE EXEPT THE BOX...
> *


That pic is from 2004. I havent seen the bike since and I dont know where its from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 28 2007, 11:57 PM~9104303
> *NICE PIC. BUT WHAT MAG. IS THAT ???
> *


Thats my trike in the last LRB issue.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:59 PM~9104312
> *Thats my trike in the last LRB issue.
> *


RIGHT ON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DIDNT KNOW THA WAS YOURS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:09 AM~9104366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A 2 PIECE ???IS IT LIFTED


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:08 AM~9104363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER THIS ,CLEAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 29 2007, 12:12 AM~9104387
> *A 2 PIECE ???IS IT LIFTED
> *


No. This is a frame for a girl that used to come on here. Her name is Rosie and I still talk to her but the frame isnt done. Im getting ready to start working on it again but you will see the topic come up in a few months.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:16 AM~9104406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ART LOOKS FUKIN UGLY... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:22 PM~9104157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS THE JUST DRIPPIN OR DIPPIN BIKE FROM BACK IN THE DAY???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 29 2007, 12:25 AM~9104478
> *IS THIS THE JUST DRIPPIN OR DIPPIN BIKE FROM BACK IN THE DAY???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## viejitocencoast

IS IT THE SAME OWNER???


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 29 2007, 12:28 AM~9104491
> *IS IT THE SAME OWNER???
> *


Yes and hes on lay it low but I forgot his screen name.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:33 AM~9104517
> *Yes and hes on lay it low but I forgot his screen name.
> *


ORALE, ANOTHER PERSON THAT NEVER FORGOT ABOUT BIKE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:19 PM~9104433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice forks !!! wonder whose design that is? 

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 29 2007, 12:41 AM~9104564
> *nice forks !!! wonder whose design that is?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see someone copy that shit and claim its there design. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys remember Rosie?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 11:42 PM~9104568
> *I wanna see someone copy that shit and claim its there design.  :biggrin:
> *


 i know. You NOW have proof since there cut out and CHROMe :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 29 2007, 12:44 AM~9104581
> *i know. You NOW have proof since there cut out and CHROMe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:44 AM~9104575
> *You guys remember Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 AM~9106537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THAT CONTEST!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

clear sproket


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2007, 11:48 AM~9106721
> *clear sproket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it!!!! I was going to do that. :biggrin: How much was it to get that done?


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## las_crucez

do trike conversion kits fit on bratz bikes? i kno u guyz don't like bratz but jus let me kno..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2007, 12:23 PM~9107032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was before chilly willy bought that bike


----------



## lowridersfinest

*sold to japan








*


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:46 AM~9104589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn i wish my bike still looked like it did in that pic.....


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2007, 05:19 AM~9107012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool, any more pics? looks like a non-Schwinn, probably a Huffy with that twin top tube.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Lurker_@Oct 30 2007, 08:58 AM~9113437
> *Thats cool, any more pics? looks like a non-Schwinn, probably a Huffy with that twin top tube.
> *


 :no: sorry thats the only one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 30 2007, 06:43 PM~9117785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my light


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 30 2007, 06:47 PM~9117824
> *my light
> *


i knew youd like it lol :biggrin: also have the clamp  (ill take good care of them)


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 30 2007, 06:48 PM~9117837
> *i knew youd like it lol :biggrin: also have the clamp   (ill take good care of them)
> *


  okay ill get new ones :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 31 2007, 12:14 PM~9123688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike! i luv the alien underneath... :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 31 2007, 01:15 PM~9123700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this at the viejitos show a few years ago??? it was next to the mexica trike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2007, 11:13 AM~9130936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:15 PM~9130943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are my favorite pics to take. got more, but they at home :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 31 2007, 12:35 PM~9123867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who painted this?


----------



## AMB1800

shortening a trike kit :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9131377
> *shortening a trike kit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work belgium friend


----------



## AMB1800

my trike last year in the workzzz :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 11:18 AM~9130956
> *Who painted this?
> *


who do you think?

































meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What color blue is that? I need something to match this grip.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## sic713

oriental blue
kandy
with colbalt blue as the main color


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2007, 06:44 PM~9134428
> *oriental blue
> kandy
> with colbalt blue as the main color
> *


What color would you mix/combine with that? I dont want pink or white. What would you recommend?


----------



## las_crucez

I jus drew diz on my comp. :biggrin: enjoy!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2007, 12:33 AM~9136943
> *What color would you mix/combine with that? I dont want pink or white. What would you recommend?
> *


baby blue..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2007, 05:56 PM~9142419
> *baby blue..
> *


your fired.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 3 2007, 07:06 PM~9148369-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 08:28 PM~9148806
> *Why did you leave chat?
> *


hilaroussssssssss :rofl:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2007, 11:24 PM~9148794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those red or orange?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 4 2007, 12:31 AM~9149845
> *are those red or orange?
> *


all orange


----------



## las_crucez

my new stingray 4 $20!! :biggrin:




































[/quote]


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## eric ramos

its called fair lady not sting ray stingray are the boyfames n nice find


----------



## las_crucez

thanx i also got 2 more bikes wit dis bike :biggrin: i waz ridin my bratz bike n saw sum old peepz bout 2 throw it away n he said $20 for all 3 bikes!


----------



## AMB1800

new page :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low

you mofo :uh: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

nice, buddy :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 4 2007, 06:41 PM~9152513
> *thanx i also got 2 more bikes wit dis bike :biggrin: i waz ridin my bratz bike n saw sum old peepz bout 2 throw it away n he said $20 for all 3 bikes!
> *


so there were gunna be thrown out ..... but. . . u decided to pay for them?????










j/p good find


----------



## las_crucez

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Washed the hooptie this weekend. What chu think mayne? Dooz Open? :dunno:











Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

needs 20s or 22s


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9153174
> *Washed the hooptie this weekend.  What chu think mayne?  Dooz  Open? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get rid of them and get a chevy


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 07:39 PM~9153174
> *Washed the hooptie this weekend.  What chu think mayne?  Dooz  Open? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your in RO and that wut you got


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 05:39 PM~9153174
> *Washed the hooptie this weekend.  What chu think mayne?  Dooz  Open? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs some deep dish black 22's with chrome lips lower it two or three inches and it needs a grill


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Nov 5 2007, 03:50 AM~9153249-->
> 
> 
> 
> get rid of them and get a chevy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 03:52 AM~9153262
> *your in RO and that wut you got
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Nov 5 2007, 03:55 AM~9153282
> *needs some deep dish black 22's with chrome lips and a grill
> *



Damn everyone's fuckin hatin WTF :uh: 

1. I've had the Mustang since 1999 I ain't gettin rid of it
2. I just got the car a few months ago give me time to hook it up
3. I ain't in RO because of the cars I'm in it because of the bikes.


----------



## Str8crazy80

aint nobody hatin here just giving you suggestions on hooking it up


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 06:57 PM~9153301
> *Damn everyone's fuckin hatin WTF  :uh:
> 
> 1.  I've had the Mustang since 1999  I ain't gettin rid of it
> 2.  I just got the car a few months ago give me time to hook it up
> 3.  I ain't in RO because of the cars I'm in it because of the bikes.
> *



Why do u alway ask for opinions and then get mad when they don't tell you what u want to hear???

:twak: :loco:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9153174
> *Washed the hooptie this weekend.  What chu think mayne?  Dooz  Open? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL EM AND GET THE NEW CAMARO WHEN IT COMES OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 5 2007, 03:59 AM~9153318-->
> 
> 
> 
> aint nobody hatin here just giving you suggestions on hooking it up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn1966_@Nov 5 2007, 04:02 AM~9153337
> *Why do u alway ask for opinions and then get mad when they don't tell you what u want to hear???
> 
> :twak:  :loco:
> *



I know not everyone's hating, and thanks for the suggestions. I do plan on hooking it up with rimz but right now I gotta finish paying for my bikes :thumbsup: It ain't like I'm entering the Lex in any shows, its just my daily.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 4 2007, 06:02 PM~9153337
> *Why do u alway ask for opinions and then get mad when they don't tell you what u want to hear???
> 
> :twak:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2007, 06:12 PM~9153406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9154194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF IS THAT


----------



## LowRider_69

A CAT


----------



## Str8crazy80

*possem but the pictures were funny


----------



## GrimReaper

DAM I AINT C THOS OVER HEAR IN NY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2007, 05:39 PM~9153174
> *Washed the hooptie this weekend.  What chu think mayne?  Dooz  Open? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mustang is also TonyOwned :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too bad you gotta park it in the dirt. I hope it dont get dirty again.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 08:06 PM~9148369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classic :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 06:59 AM~9154586
> *Too bad you gotta park it in the dirt. I hope it dont get dirty again.
> *


Naw its all good the thing that phucks me up is the rain but its been pretty clear for a while now. I had to wax it one last time before the winter starts.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 5 2007, 04:12 AM~9153406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its cool, I only like classic Mustangs, all other Fords suck ass


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2007, 03:28 AM~9155984
> *its cool, I only like classic Mustangs, all other Fords suck ass
> *


im not in 2 the ford at all but that something u like


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

diarrhea takes paint off


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

THAT IS FUCKIN FUNNNY!!! LMFAO!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9168779
> *diarrhea takes paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

i just took a shit that looked like that..


----------



## 86' Chevy

My new Project


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9168779
> *diarrhea takes paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loooks like bar b q sauce
lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 6 2007, 04:36 PM~9169489
> *My new Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


moooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 6 2007, 05:36 PM~9169489
> *My new Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean reminds me up PUNCH84 or what ever it was called :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 6 2007, 06:50 PM~9169598
> *loooks like bar b q sauce
> lol
> *


more like MOLE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 04:53 PM~9169619
> *more like MOLE
> *


haha serio
and now all we need is chiken
lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 6 2007, 05:36 PM~9169489
> *My new Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you live on a farm :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy

yes sir


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 6 2007, 06:15 PM~9169801
> *yes sir
> *


i did not know that hell i would love it :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9168779
> *diarrhea takes paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like someone had the runs on it :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

^ 4real tho, WTF iz dat shit?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2007, 09:14 PM~9154227
> *WTF IS THAT
> *


lol what ya aint got possums? i have to shoot those fuckers out at my shop.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

diarrhea does work. heres the proof. but it only works when its fresh and hot out of the ass


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest

what page is the pics of storm on


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Str8crazy80

i rember that pic. i took it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 07:03 PM~9170596
> *diarrhea does work. heres the proof. but it only works when its fresh and hot out of the ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

24 inch schwinn


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 08:03 PM~9170596
> *diarrhea does work. heres the proof. but it only works when its fresh and hot out of the ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey can u take a shit on my frame?!? :cheesy:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 01:17 PM~9176363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM IZ DAT AT KMART?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 01:19 PM~9176383
> *24 inch schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wunder wat da peepz at da security counter watchin da camera'z were thinkin wen they saw sum fool takin pics at a bunch-o-bike stuff...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

no target...i recognize the tags


----------



## las_crucez

O SHIT, i luv rite down da road frum target...but then again it's florida...it's so hard findin shit for bikes here..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

check out my new bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:28 PM~9180820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my new bike
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:28 PM~9180820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my new bike
> *


whats that blue thing on the wall?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

big ass lizard


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

$10 for the poster under the lizard  !!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 02:32 PM~9176788
> *no target...i recognize the tags
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I WORK THERE


----------



## chris23

OYEA WE HAVE IT T TOO (AT TARGET) :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 8 2007, 09:51 PM~9188103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 8 2007, 08:46 PM~9186701
> *OYEA WE HAVE IT T TOO (AT TARGET) :biggrin:
> *


whats up chris??? :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

CHILLIN AND YOU


----------



## 84 BLAZER

my bike still working on it










random


----------



## Ronin




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 9 2007, 08:10 PM~9194478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

spokes i plated for bonez


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much were they


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## las_crucez




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2007, 11:19 PM~9194543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come half of the trophy on the left is missing


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 01:37 PM~9197495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spokes i plated for bonez
> *


Man I love seeing *my* work gold plated!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

Check out this scooter that was given to me by a co-worker!! Check out the rear wheel set up!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

is that one of your crazy creations d. u sure they gave u that


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2007, 05:35 PM~9199456
> *Check out this scooter that was given to me by a co-worker!!  Check out the rear wheel set up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


12" lowrider rimz wit w/wallz, bent springer fork, n ape hangerz?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 08:37 PM~9199472
> *is that one of your crazy creations d. u sure they gave u that
> *


I wish i could take credit for it!! It was given to me for my kids. It's really cool how it was made, very ingenius!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2007, 05:35 PM~9199456
> *Check out this scooter that was given to me by a co-worker!!  Check out the rear wheel set up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can I get a hub like that?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2007, 07:43 PM~9199499
> *I wish i could take credit for it!! It was given to me for my kids. It's really cool how it was made, very ingenius!!
> *


HOW DOES IT WORK


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 09:46 PM~9199731
> *Where can I get a hub like that?
> *


http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/rock_...B-burgundy.html


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2007, 08:51 PM~9199764
> *http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/rock_...B-burgundy.html
> *


that thing is crazy, i want one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

For along time, this is all we used to look atback in the day. :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 06:51 PM~9199763
> *HOW DOES IT WORK
> *


see saw motion


----------



## eric ramos

damn nice pics raul any more oldskool pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2007, 12:20 PM~9203797
> *damn nice pics raul any more oldskool pics?
> *


I will post more later today. I still have to take alot of pics.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## eric ramos

what show was that vegas? wen they sold it to that dude who ownes freeddy/??


----------



## AMB1800

i always likes that trike   but i think that some parts need replatin


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 01:16 PM~9197911
> *how come half of the trophy on the left is missing
> *


cause i had them in my porch and i didn't take care of them, but i cleaned them and brought them back out


----------



## lowlife-biker

what did you win those trophies with?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 12 2007, 05:08 AM~9208371
> *what did you win those trophies with?
> *


with the bike that's in my avatar, i'll try to post some pics of it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 02:37 AM~9202055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh ohh, we know now what you do at nights :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 12 2007, 05:08 AM~9208371
> *what did you win those trophies with?
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

who's this fool, hahahahaha


----------



## 86' Chevy

do you still have that green bike


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 12 2007, 06:46 PM~9212630
> *do you still have that green bike
> *


no,   i sold it to build another but never got to it. but i promise my next bike will be better :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## FRISCO KID

nice bike!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Before


----------



## socios b.c. prez

After


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2007, 11:06 AM~9212787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always thought that was a sweet photo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 13 2007, 02:00 AM~9216339
> *always thought that was a sweet photo
> *


makes him look real tall.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 11:29 AM~9217248
> *makes him look real tall.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 08:29 AM~9217248
> *makes him look real tall.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 


J/K homie always loved your bike, whats you new one gon look like?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2007, 03:37 PM~9198880
> *Man I love seeing my work gold plated!! :biggrin:
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 08:29 AM~9217248
> *makes him look real tall.. :biggrin:
> *


it looks photoshopped like he made him self taller than the bike lol


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 13 2007, 02:28 PM~9219269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a useless pedal? it has no bearings!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ARE THEY ALL LIKE THAT ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
OR DO SOME HAVE BEARINGS


----------



## dekay24

no some peoples have bearings, most are half-assed. :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 13 2007, 01:24 PM~9218766
> *it looks photoshopped like he made him self taller than the bike lol
> *


hahahaa


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

mine dont have bearing and they spin


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 05:15 PM~9220610
> *mine dont have bearing and they spin
> *


bullshit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 13 2007, 05:17 PM~9220623
> *bullshit
> *


ill bet u 10 bucks and ill post a video of em 

but i only accept money order


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 05:22 PM~9220652
> *ill bet u 10 bucks and ill post a video of em
> 
> but i only accept money order
> *


it can only spin one of 2 ways bearing or a rodded.

sorry i deal in paypal but give me your addy anyways i can think of things to send you


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 13 2007, 05:25 PM~9220679
> *it can only spin one of 2 ways bearing or a rodded.
> 
> sorry i deal in paypal but give me your addy anyways i can think of things to send you
> *


whats rodded?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Old school pic's


----------



## chris23

hey socios bc... how do you got the rust off the gooseneck :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

He put's it in his pie hole :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## TonyO




----------



## chris23

:wow:


----------



## TonyO

RO Vegas group shot  Only about a quarter of our members.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Nov 13 2007, 05:02 PM~9220525
> *ARE THEY ALL LIKE THAT ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> OR DO SOME HAVE BEARINGS
> *


their solid but i wish they spun


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 13 2007, 07:34 PM~9221800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey socios bc... how do you got the rust off  the gooseneck  :thumbsup:
> *


just a wire wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2007, 09:34 PM~9223389
> *just a wire wheel.  :biggrin:
> *


i always get rust in my nose and spit black shit out


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 08:15 PM~9222131
> *
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 13 2007, 09:29 AM~9217248-->
> 
> 
> 
> makes him look real tall.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 11:47 AM~9217674
> *:roflmao:
> J/K homie always loved your bike, whats you new one gon look like?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Nov 13 2007, 02:24 PM~9218766
> *it looks photoshopped like he made him self taller than the bike lol
> *



looks like the handlebar is higher than i am


----------



## lowlife-biker

i'm not that big either homie it al good lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 04:45 AM~9224412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tonys weak for that


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 04:58 PM~9224661
> *tonys weak for that
> :biggrin:
> *



Man fuck ronin tryin to call me out he ain't shit :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:09 AM~9224722
> *Man fuck ronin  tryin to call me out he ain't shit  :uh:
> *


Tony O's mad.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:yessad:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2007, 11:46 AM~9226515
> *Tony O's mad.
> *


let em be mad if Exclusive dont give a shit then i guess its cool for them to talk down on other clubs


----------



## Ronin




----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 14 2007, 10:12 PM~9231186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 15 2007, 06:12 AM~9231186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  cool pix


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 03:33 PM~9228138
> *let em be mad if Exclusive dont give a shit then i guess its cool for them to talk down on other clubs
> *


yeah they need to stop that rollerz is cool but they get pissed off to fast lol


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

heres my bike, shitty pic though


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 06:45 AM~9224412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 10:01 PM~9104061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bike is from our club.  :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

I love that damn bike ^^


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Got anymore pics of it?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Ill try and look for some...


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

crazy and clean!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where is that bike now?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

and whos panties are those??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 16 2007, 12:27 PM~9242365
> *and whos panties are those??????
> *


And are they clean? :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 16 2007, 12:27 PM~9242365-->
> 
> 
> 
> and whos panties are those??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his sisters
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2007, 12:29 PM~9242374
> *And are they clean?  :scrutinize:
> *


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Atleast there not his moms. :barf:


----------



## lowlife-biker

is that a mural on the mirrors?


----------



## Str8crazy80

anyone know were i can git fork braces like thoes with the bird chage in the middle?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

That bike is still around and yes those are murals on the mirors..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 16 2007, 12:50 PM~9242498
> *That bike is still around and yes those are murals on the mirors..
> *


In this pic it looks like its a picture cut out of a magazine or something and glued over the mirror.


----------



## AMB1800

some mini screens i bought



hmmmm gues what i'm going to do with this shit :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2007, 02:06 PM~9242570
> *In this pic it looks like its a picture cut out of a magazine or something and glued over the mirror.
> 
> 
> *


still a nice pic


----------



## las_crucez

FINALLY, THEY ARRIVED IN DA MAIL YSTRDAY!!!


----------



## D Twist




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2007, 04:39 PM~9243983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2007, 05:39 PM~9243983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why dont it have a d-twist


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 16 2007, 06:40 PM~9243990
> *why dont it have a d-twist
> *


cause its OG


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 16 2007, 05:40 PM~9243996
> *cause its OG
> *


i didnt read what it says. my bad


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 16 2007, 07:40 PM~9243996
> *cause its OG
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

where'd u find that??


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2007, 05:43 PM~9244023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hows it been


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 16 2007, 06:23 PM~9244679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no offense homie but i think dat bikez ugly az shit


----------



## FRISCO KID

x2....the car in the back look koo though


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

whos is this


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2007, 03:39 PM~9243983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID

WERE CAN I FIND ONE OF THEM??


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 01:52 AM~9246591
> *WERE CAN I FIND ONE OF THEM??
> *


check the schwinn forums or ask schwinn66


----------



## FRISCO KID

DOSE ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THE WEBSITE THAT SELLS SCHWINN PARTS?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 16 2007, 11:55 PM~9246606
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THE WEBSITE THAT SELLS SCHWINN PARTS?
> *


www.idk.com :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

***....LOL


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 01:55 AM~9246606
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THE WEBSITE THAT SELLS SCHWINN PARTS?
> *


its in my sig


----------



## FRISCO KID

IT ANTE THAT ONE....DAM IT!! I FORGOT THE NAME! LOL


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i have some parts pm me what you need i might be able to get it or areadly have it


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 16 2007, 07:08 PM~9244929
> *whos is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


idk but dat looks like da Elephant Butte area, it's in NM


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 16 2007, 07:48 PM~9244050
> *where'd u find that??
> *


hmmmmm... can't say! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 16 2007, 06:39 PM~9244728
> *no offense homie but i think dat bikez ugly az shit
> *


shit it aint mine its random


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 17 2007, 04:51 PM~9249596
> *shit it aint mine its random
> *


good cuz da bak tire looks spray painted :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 17 2007, 06:27 PM~9249735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## FRISCO KID

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

comin' along good ray ray


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 07:25 PM~9250169
> *comin' along good ray ray
> *


thanx


----------



## FRISCO KID

you gonna be on chat 2night at 8:30?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ohh i didnt even know but now that i know 


fa sho


----------



## FRISCO KID

koo


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

WHAT WOULD THIS BE USED FOR????


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 17 2007, 10:12 PM~9250355
> *WHAT WOULD THIS BE USED FOR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


roasting smores


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 17 2007, 08:12 PM~9250355
> *WHAT WOULD THIS BE USED FOR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i could control it i would hit the race track!! :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 17 2007, 08:12 PM~9250355
> *WHAT WOULD THIS BE USED FOR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


idk but it haz a banana seat :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FRISCO KID

ok?


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno:

got it from Noe's site


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 08:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:uh: 
 
:dunno:


----------



## FRISCO KID

IDK? how dise it know were i live?? lol


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 08:31 PM~9250451
> *hno:
> 
> got it from Noe's site
> *



oh,yeah!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9250458
> *IDK? how dise it know were i live?? lol
> *


I know more then you think...


----------



## FRISCO KID

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9250471
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 











:scrutinize:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 10:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :around: :ugh: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 08:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 08:59 PM~9250569
> *wtf?
> *



I know! That shit gets annoying! 
Somone in Noes site has it,and it sucks!

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 17 2007, 09:14 PM~9250619
> *I know! That shit gets annoying!
> Somone in Noes site has it,and it sucks!
> 
> :angry:
> *


Noe has a site?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

WITH










WITHOUT


----------



## FRISCO KID

damm....


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 18 2007, 04:26 AM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 18 2007, 01:51 AM~9251767
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im 5 min away from camarillo


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 18 2007, 04:26 AM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch ass :machinegun: :machinegun: 

thats me how the fuck did you do that hno: hno:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 18 2007, 01:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh wait i think i get it now.
hahaha
that one flew right over my head


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 09:53 PM~9250785
> *Noe has a site?
> *


The RGVLowriders! I believe he has a link to it in his signature.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 10:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it knows what im doing hno:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9254623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore pics of this?


----------



## lowridersfinest

ANYBODY EVER SEEN THOSE BIKES FROM BABY BOY AT A SHOW


----------



## las_crucez

:uh: finally got my paint 4 my bike, I spent $115 on my suppliez n I am gunnuh pick up more stuff 2morow (already paid 4 it 2day tho :biggrin: )
i'm pickin up the clear coat, thinner, and hardner 2morrow, da paint iz lime green metallic


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 19 2007, 10:47 AM~9259092
> *:uh: finally got my paint 4 my bike, I spent $115 on my suppliez n I am gunnuh pick up more stuff 2morow (already paid 4 it 2day tho :biggrin: )
> i'm pickin up the clear coat, thinner, and hardner 2morrow, da paint iz lime green metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## las_crucez

:cheesy: thnx


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 08:04 PM~9255488
> *Anymore pics of this?
> *


whenever i go to his crib ill take some more.. bike built by mr.marron in houston by the way for those of you whos heard of him


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FRISCO KID

i dont get it lol.....i knew it!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 18 2007, 08:25 PM~9255637
> *ANYBODY EVER SEEN THOSE BIKES FROM BABY BOY AT A SHOW
> *


i seen the handlebars off of the blue one that tyrese rides at every show i been to... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9268437
> *i dont get it lol.....i knew it!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 19 2007, 11:51 AM~9259432
> *
> 
> 
> *



why dont you use photobucket so that you can post full size pics???


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 04:17 PM~9268455
> *:biggrin:
> *


your confusing me lol...are you jokeing around or is it really for sale?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2007, 04:16 PM~9268445
> *i seen the handlebars off of the blue one that tyrese rides at every show i been to... :biggrin:
> *


smart ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 18 2007, 08:25 PM~9255637
> *ANYBODY EVER SEEN THOSE BIKES FROM BABY BOY AT A SHOW
> *


Streched cruisers? :dunno:


----------



## sic713

aint nothing nice.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 20 2007, 06:52 PM~9269585
> *smart ass
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 09:26 PM~9250420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm gonna ban you from my site!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2007, 05:20 PM~9268479
> *why dont you use photobucket so that you can post full size pics???
> *


photo bucket is blocked on my skool comp!


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 21 2007, 11:28 AM~9274385
> *photo bucket is blocked on my skool comp!
> *


 :roflmao: , r u in high skool?


----------



## AMB1800

new page :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9285293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of this one


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 22 2007, 11:00 PM~9285297
> *more pics of this one
> *


make me


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 11:05 PM~9285323
> *make me
> *


 :twak:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 22 2007, 11:09 PM~9285355
> *:twak:
> *


its at th autorama foo. go check it out... ill post some when i get a chance...


----------



## slo




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9285488
> *its at th autorama foo. go check it out... ill post some when i get a chance...
> 
> 
> *


awwwww forgot about that :angry:


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 08:58 PM~9285288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only one of these is schwinn :0


----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 23 2007, 05:41 PM~9286098
> *only one of these is schwinn :0
> *


And? So what?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Lurker_@Nov 23 2007, 05:32 AM~9286570
> *And? So what?
> *


the schwinn should be on top


----------



## LowLady




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 09:59 PM~9285290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see my big wheel


----------



## Eternal Life

]


----------



## AMB1800

is that pinnacle :0


----------



## Eternal Life

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 23 2007, 02:26 PM~9288549
> *is that pinnacle  :0
> *



YES IT IS , MIKE'S PINNACLE BIKE...MIKE HAD SHIPPED IT, TO HOUSTON TX. SO MY HUSBAND CAN WORK ON IT.. AND THEN WE SHIPPED TO CALI.. SO IT CAN GET READY TO BE PAINTED BEFORE THE VAGAS SHOW...HIS BEST 3D EVER AND MORE YET TO COME...BIG SUPRIZES IN "RADICAL" CLASS IN "08"......... :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :0


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## lowriderwiz

thats badass :worship:


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

HANDS OF A MASTER AT WORK.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MR.3D


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

ANOTHERBIKE HE DID LAST YEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

THE STARTING OF MIKE'S BIKE


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

FREDDY'S BIKE IN THE WORKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

FREDDY'S FENDER....


----------



## Eternal Life

REC'S PROBLEMAS PARTS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

MR. REC. HIM SELF....


----------



## Eternal Life

JOKER'S BIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

MORE OF MR.3D'S WORK 1 OF OUR BIKES..


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

2 FACE BIKE BACK IN 97


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

REC'S BACK FENDER


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

BACK IN THE 80'S...


----------



## Eternal Life

T5HIS BIKE WAS MADE FOR A CLUB MEMBER BACK IN THE 80'S


----------



## Eternal Life

HE MADE THIS ONE BACKIN 98...


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

NEW STUFF....... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

ENGRAVEING BY MR. 3D...


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 03:39 PM~9288639
> *:biggrin:
> *


your letting out too many secrets girl!


----------



## Eternal Life

RAYMOND MADE THE FRAME MR.3D JUST PUT A BACK FENDER ON IT & ALL THE 3D....


----------



## Eternal Life

AND YA ITS ALL BONDO....


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 09:29 PM~9291017
> *AND YA ITS ALL BONDO....
> *


find a painter for the 16" yet?


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

WHEN HE DID MIKE'S BIKE 07''


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

shhh........slo now ur letting out secrets


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 08:29 PM~9291017
> *AND YA ITS ALL BONDO....
> *


yep.. some people dont listen.


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life

some metal work he done for a friend..


----------



## bad news

why would you use galvanized sheet metal and why did he take the old paint off before adding the layers of bondo that bondo wont adhere to the to that so well ? not hating on the mans skill must take alot of time and imagenation to shape bondo so high


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

light weight bondo?


----------



## Eternal Life

john jr & blue angel bike....


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Badass93

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Incredible work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i wish i new how to do that shit  real nice work


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 23 2007, 10:29 PM~9291994
> *why would you use  galvanized sheet metal and why did he take the old paint off before adding the layers of bondo that bondo wont adhere to the to that so well ? not hating on the mans skill must take alot of time and imagenation to shape bondo so high
> *


CANT GIVE UP ALL THE SECRETS. NO PROB. WITH THE BONDO PART OF IT. ITS THE PREP BEFORE THE BONDO HE'S NOT TELLING ABOUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 10:45 PM~9292143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you do all this your self?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 86' Chevy

Nice clean work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 11:50 PM~9292173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 11:32 AM~9293695
> *i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:
> *











:biggrin: j/p I figured this is what you would do


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 11:38 AM~9293725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  j/p I figured this is what you would do
> *


damn you know me to well lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 11:44 AM~9293770
> *damn you know me to well lmfao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahahahhahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 24 2007, 01:08 AM~9292784
> *you do all this your self?
> *


yes he does :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 10:44 PM~9291589
> *shhh........slo now ur letting out secrets
> *


nope never


----------



## las_crucez

slammed my bike...da ghetto way :biggrin: no spring!


----------



## las_crucez

i fanally got my fair lady primered! gonna try n spray it 2morrow


----------



## lowlife-biker

blue spraypaint?


----------



## 19stratus97

dont paint it outside where the paint will attract the dirt


----------



## D Twist




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 25 2007, 06:09 PM~9302306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. Now Im really mad at myself. :angry:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 09:11 PM~9302321
> *Damn. Now Im really mad at myself.  :angry:
> *


WHY??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 25 2007, 06:12 PM~9302334
> *WHY??
> *


Let me pm you in a bit.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 09:13 PM~9302346
> *Let me pm you in a bit.
> *


 :biggrin: ok


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 05:11 PM~9302321
> *Damn. Now Im really mad at myself.  :angry:
> *


i bet you were going to do this but dtwist did it before you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 25 2007, 06:14 PM~9302364
> *i bet you were going to do this but dtwist did it before you?
> *


No. Sometimes I forget that there are very talented people on lil.


----------



## D Twist




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Nov 24 2007, 02:28 PM~9294860
> *dont paint it outside where the paint will attract the dirt
> *


2 late :biggrin: already painted it!


----------



## 817Lowrider

can?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 08:11 PM~9303241
> *can?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## AMB1800

looks like mine :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lowlife-biker

you need to tell me where I can buy me some of that stuffing on the second pic, need it for my display :nicoderm:


----------



## lowbike1

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 23 2007, 08:13 PM~9290899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW STUFF....... :biggrin:
> *


Do you have anymore pics of this? its awesome! (well.. from what i can see...)


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 26 2007, 05:31 PM~9307039
> *you need to tell me where I can buy me some of that stuffing on the second pic, need it for my display  :nicoderm:
> *


in brussels man or in gifi, you know those stores that sell all that house shit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Nov 26 2007, 09:50 AM~9307123
> *Do you have anymore pics of this? its awesome! (well.. from what i can see...)
> *


ive seen that bike in person.. owner wanted me to finish the 3'd when mr.3d was sick..

toooo much work for me.. ill probaly still be sandin on it..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 21 2007, 04:42 PM~9276231
> *:roflmao: , r u in high skool?
> *


 :yessad: last year tho!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2007, 10:20 AM~9307298
> *in brussels man or in gifi, you know those stores that sell all that house shit  :biggrin:
> *


koo lol ima check that store out in a couple a weeks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:32 PM~9293695
> *i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:
> *



Damn what a hater :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

what bike did he refer to?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Nov 24 2007, 08:50 AM~9292173-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:32 PM~9293695
> *i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:
> *



That's fucked up because I met the builder and his son in Houston, very cool dudes and very knowledgable on displays, turntables, parts, etc. They're the ones who built Freddy bike's turntable, they created the claws that come out of the ground and the display that spins one way while the bike spins the other way.


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 that ain't true look at the detail love those birdcage spokes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 26 2007, 02:44 PM~9308696-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn what a hater  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there you go again running your did sucker it is not hating i just think it is ugly key word I you dumb fuck :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Nov 26 2007, 02:58 PM~9308785
> *what bike did he refer to?
> *


the little trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9308802
> *x2 that ain't true look at the detail love those birdcage spokes
> *


I just saw that. :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9308811
> *there you go again running your did sucker it is not hating i just think it is ugly key word I you dumb fuck  :angry:
> the little trike
> *



hating is hating.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 03:18 PM~9308865
> *I just saw that.  :0
> *


don't get me wrong there is alot of good workman ship but i just not feeling the bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 03:18 PM~9308872
> *hating is hating.
> *


like i said there is good workmanship but i just not feeling it :uh: man you must be a ****** cause you have D all in your mouth :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2007, 12:18 AM~9308865
> *I just saw that.  :0
> *



only birdcage spokes on any bike out there. I tried to have him do a set for Lil Devil but he wouldn't, its his trade secret  Dude gets VERY detailed though. He did do a set of twisted spokes for Lil Devil and they're round twisted spokes same size as regular spokes. Very good work :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Nov 27 2007, 12:19 AM~9308877-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong there is alot of good workman ship but i just not feeling the bike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2007, 12:20 AM~9308891
> *like i said there is good workmanship but i just not feeling it  :uh:  man you must be a ****** cause you have D all in your mouth  :uh:
> *


"i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck " 

Those are your exact words. Where in that sentence did you say you liked the workmanship but hate the overall look of the bike? Nowhere, its just straight up hate and now you're trying to back out of it by talking shit about me, ain't gonna work bubba


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 03:23 PM~9308912
> *"i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck "
> 
> Those are your exact words.  Where in that sentence did you say you liked the workmanship but hate the overall look of the bike?  Nowhere, its just straight up hate and now you're trying to back out of it by talking shit about me, ain't gonna work bubba
> *


hey dumb fuck you can think something is ugly as fuck and still see the good workmanship there was taken you just can not keep the D out your mouth you flaming ******


hey there again you find my comment and have to reply to hmmmmm i know what it is now you loved WICKED that much :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:15 PM~9310425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

that bitch is bad. I want a monte baddd. I guess my cutty will do.


----------



## las_crucez

it looks like Tampa


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

that frame is crap :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

tha its belgian to that bike, why is it crap?
its from the same owner of that dub quad lol


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 29 2007, 11:25 AM~9330573
> *tha its belgian to that bike, why is it crap?
> its from the same owner of that dub quad lol
> *


no the heart frame is nice, i was talkin about the masterlowrider pos frame in the back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 05:57 AM~9329710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that frame is crap  :uh:
> *


THats not the frame that tony o was selling al while back was it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I saw this last weekend.


----------



## AMB1800

yes that pink bike used to be from tonyo, back then it was green

and yeah stillspinnin, the frame on the right on the pic is my trikes frame now  what a difference huh :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2007, 01:51 PM~9331736
> *I saw this last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 29 2007, 01:55 PM~9331783
> *yes that pink bike used to be from tonyo, back then it was green
> 
> and yeah stillspinnin, the frame on the right on the pic is my trikes frame now   what a difference huh  :0
> *


big difference. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My homies cruiser


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2007, 12:51 PM~9331736
> *I saw this last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH! :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 05:57 AM~9329710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that frame is crap  :uh:
> *


lol you can see the quad in the back
I always liked that bike but the paint looks spraypaint...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 03:57 PM~9329710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that frame is crap  :uh:
> *


I used to own that bike. It was green when I bought it and came out of Chi Town I believe. I sold it to a guy in France.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9331882
> *My homies cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pretty tight paint :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin

somewhere in belgium


----------



## lowlife-biker

hahaha thats right :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

i guess yes, it wouldn't suprise me you know, there are all these kind of stupid things they do on the streets down here :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 30 2007, 01:19 PM~9340893
> *i guess yes, it wouldn't suprise me you know, there are all these kind of stupid things they do on the streets down here  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i like your belgium cycle streets...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Nov 30 2007, 10:00 PM~9341548-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, here in my town they are doing all these road works and those fuckers don't notice that the buses can't go by anymore :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass93_@Nov 30 2007, 10:34 PM~9341773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i like your belgium cycle streets...
> *


yeeah thanks man  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 30 2007, 07:32 PM~9339725
> *somewhere in belgium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF two way bike lanes and one that'll crash you into those poles? :roflmao:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.




----------



## lowlife-biker

for al those belgian lovers













































:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 06:57 AM~9329710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that frame is crap  :uh:
> *


the shop that has that frame hit me up for custom parts :biggrin: i have a bad ass fork designed for it


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:53 PM~9349340
> *the shop that has that frame hit me up for custom parts  :biggrin: i have a bad ass fork designed for it
> *


thats not the love for money frame is it ?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 09:47 PM~9349294
> *for al those belgian lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


yeaah thats belgium but now with all this parlement shit :angry: :uh: but still 

i can see the atomium and all that shit everyday if i want too, i'm next to brussel


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 1 2007, 10:23 PM~9349492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not the love for money frame is it ?
> *


yes it is, it was green with murals and shit before it was redone


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:32 PM~9349535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


why does it not shock me taht you posted it :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 02:32 PM~9349535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


i'm hungry now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, remember these guys?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This was them back in LRM 1991


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

PASSION BC?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 02:25 AM~9353454
> *PASSION BC?
> *


Probably one of the first bike clubs out.


----------



## show-bound

post up the LOS UNICOS 

my boy DANIEL MEDRANO IS THAT CHIT

AUSTIN TX


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 02:33 AM~9353462
> *post up the LOS UNICOS
> 
> my boy DANIEL MEDRANO IS THAT CHIT
> 
> AUSTIN TX
> *


From what issue? I didnt know you left the chat. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

1st or second one i think....i had it tell i sold em...lol
uffair advantage i think


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

for sale for the right price


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7938657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9356809
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy: ASSSS


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 06:24 PM~9356841
> *:cheesy: ASSSS
> *


HEY EVERY ONE SMOKEY OVER HERE TAKEING A SHIT !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7938657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF DOES THAT SAY :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:32 PM~9293695
> *i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:
> *


But you still appreciate the craftsmanship right? Cuz that's what I'm getting from your comment right there :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 23 2007, 08:57 AM~9285606-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:01 AM~9285629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Nov 23 2007, 09:02 AM~9285639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, where's this one from?


----------



## TonyO

I got this mayne


----------



## 817Lowrider

never seen this before.


----------



## excalibur

LOOKS LIKE A SPACESHUTTLE


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 4 2007, 09:05 PM~9375848
> *LOOKS LIKE A SPACESHUTTLE
> *


well it's a clean spaceshuttle


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2007, 02:15 AM~9353434
> *This was them back in LRM 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## lowridersfinest

japan


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 5 2007, 10:57 AM~9379649
> *japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I knew someone had pics of that.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

YOU GOT TO START OUT YOUNG


----------



## 73monte




----------



## eric ramos

loteria lowrider edition??????


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bingo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

I like el pescado, very nice colors right there. that might be an inspiration for a future paint job!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 08:33 PM~9384480
> *bingo!!!! :biggrin:
> *


who sells this loteria i wanna get one


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2007, 12:54 AM~9414711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that frame needs custom part i really like the murals


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 9 2007, 11:01 PM~9414773
> *that frame needs custom part i really like the murals
> *


That is custom paint homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2007, 01:01 AM~9414780
> *That is custom paint homie.  :biggrin:
> *


i mean like forkz no chinas parts :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2007, 10:53 PM~9414695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one pf my favorite bikes, altho it don't have any custom shit it looks real clean just simple and clean


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

that bike is clean althoughi think if they painted the fenders and the spokes and nipples i think it would look even better


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

THAT BIKE IS NOWHERE CLOSE TO BEING DONE....TRUST ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2007, 08:21 AM~9416687
> *THAT BIKE IS NOWHERE CLOSE TO BEING DONE....TRUST ME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2007, 08:21 AM~9416687
> *THAT BIKE IS NOWHERE CLOSE TO BEING DONE....TRUST ME
> *


great


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 10 2007, 10:41 AM~9417483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## excalibur

now that air ride is just pointless with them forks. if thats all the way down, Id hate to see it locked up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

agreed


----------



## AMB1800

new page :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

What is this? :loco: :loco: :loco: 








:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

someone was wanting to show off some china chrome lmfao


----------



## AMB1800

thats the result of crazy europeans that start building bikes  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9425344
> *someone was wanting to show off some china chrome lmfao
> *


look at the frame fool :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 09:38 AM~9425344
> *someone was wanting to show off some china chrome lmfao
> *


You cant blame these guys. Its hard enough to get regular parts out there. I wouldnt really expect all kinds of stuff like that out there for a while.


----------



## lowlife-biker

for a while  
wait till about the summer of 08


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 11 2007, 06:18 PM~9425622
> *for a while
> wait till about the summer of 08
> *


yeah!
2008 will be stronger than 2007...for me too  









:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9426768
> *yeah!
> 2008 will be stronger than 2007...for me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


what happened?


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
you better be ready for me homie im redoing my bike and its gon be sic :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2007, 08:45 PM~9426809
> *what happened?
> *


he wasn't happy with it so he is redoing it  

he is soooo crazy :biggrin: :biggrin:  

but i'm pretty sure its going to kick ass better watch out for him emilio :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

im ready uffin:


----------



## Badass93

i want a perfect lowbike with a perfect homemade job...on it
good welding,custom design,real dimensions of the schwinns,with 2/3 big ideas...
it's my last project and it will be my dream project  .
I think the paint will be realiezd by a professionnal french painter...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 08:58 PM~9426914
> *i want a perfect lowbike with a perfect homemade job...on it
> good welding,custom design,real dimensions of the schwinns,with 2/3 big ideas...
> it's my last project and it will be my dream project  .
> I think the paint will be realiezd by a professionnal french painter...
> *


 :biggrin: i think i know who


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 12:58 PM~9426914
> *i want a perfect lowbike with a perfect homemade job...on it
> good welding,custom design,real dimensions of the schwinns,with 2/3 big ideas...
> it's my last project and it will be my dream project  .
> I think the paint will be realiezd by a professionnal french painter...
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 02:58 PM~9426914
> *i want a perfect lowbike with a perfect homemade job...on it
> good welding,custom design,real dimensions of the schwinns,with 2/3 big ideas...
> it's my last project and it will be my dream project  .
> I think the paint will be realiezd by a professionnal french painter...
> *


he gots the bug.... :cheesy: 

nothing like doing it up your way!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 01:00 PM~9426931
> *:biggrin:  i think i know who
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 09:00 PM~9426931
> *:biggrin:  i think i know who
> *


Maybe...
i think i will go to see custom painters in paris before...


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9425344
> *someone was wanting to show off some china chrome lmfao
> *


 :angry: ok the banana seat,the fenders and spring are made and chromed in china L.O.L!!! :biggrin: 
but all others parts are chromed in paris by a professionnal(and made or modified by me)...
:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

i'm thinkin about hardlining my setup for next year :dunno: 

i know everybody is going to say put dro's but i just want to do something different, takin air setups to another dimension if you know what i mean










even thinking of pinstripin the air tanks or maybe even get them plated :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

that would be pretty nice lookin get those tanks striped and leafed :0


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2007, 11:44 AM~9433214
> *i'm thinkin about hardlining my setup for next year  :dunno:
> 
> i know everybody is going to say put dro's but i just want to do something different, takin air setups to another dimension if you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even thinking of pinstripin the air tanks or maybe even get them plated  :0
> *











and after that, you think ???
:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

that was done by my boy danny(he did my bike also)


----------



## AMB1800

yup thats what i want to do with my setup, hardline it and get it plated 

i'm going to look for the good fittings i already have the bender :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

have french exam tomorrow, because its easy i had some free time and i decide to work on the trike sooow this is one...



now got to do the other one  

and later on they will get a twisted trim


----------



## Str8crazy80

:happysad: is that a little screen?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Dec 11 2007, 10:39 AM~9425354-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the frame fool  :roflmao:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was making a joke the frame looks crazy :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2007, 10:42 AM~9425374
> *You cant blame these guys. Its hard enough to get regular parts out there. I wouldnt really expect all kinds of stuff like that out there for a while.
> *


yea i know i send alot of there they pay alot for there parts lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2007, 09:38 AM~9434242
> *have french exam tomorrow, because its easy i had some free time and i decide to work on the trike sooow this is one...
> 
> 
> 
> now got to do the other one
> 
> and later on they will get a twisted trim
> *


that twisted trim will set the whole thing off will go great with the pda holder


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 PM~9438658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2007, 10:38 AM~9434242
> *have french exam tomorrow, because its easy i had some free time and i decide to work on the trike sooow this is one...
> 
> 
> 
> now got to do the other one
> 
> and later on they will get a twisted trim
> *


ghetto style


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 07:23 PM~9439316
> *ghetto style
> *


like your mom.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 01:26 PM~9436264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: look at thoes forks  wish i had a pair


----------



## Badass93

anyone have more pics of this 26i?


----------



## D Twist




----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 13 2007, 06:31 AM~9443039
> *anyone have more pics of this 26i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this bike from?


----------



## Badass93

i don't know, i find the pix on Layitlow(it's from a lowrider(bike) magazine i think)


----------



## 817Lowrider

think he meant area


----------



## lowlife-biker

cali? :dunno:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 09:02 AM~9361768
> *Nice, where's this one from?
> *


HOSTON TX. ITS BEEN 7 YEARS SINCE HE HAS LAST SHOWN.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 15 2007, 06:50 PM~9460558-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:52 PM~9460568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is somebody starting ealy on his 12" ??? cheater! lol :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is my friends Radio Flyer. My lil tiger is still waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:55 PM~9460580
> *This is my friends Radio Flyer. My lil tiger is still waiting.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 04:41 PM~9460808
> *meh
> *


 :uh: Wheres your random pics?


----------



## AMB1800

i should get me one of those plasma cutters  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## D Twist




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 15 2007, 07:15 PM~9460936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 16 2007, 01:38 AM~9461057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAhahahaahahha LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: 

nice rimz


----------



## AMB1800

when i wasn't into lowridin' i used to roll with this 24", like 5years ago or what










we had a whole club with bikes with neons all installed by me, that shit was good at night and when cops pulled us over hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93

Set on Sweet Dreams!!! :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

what??? 

sweet dreamz should be gettin custom curved neons in frame once i found someone to do it


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 16 2007, 07:27 AM~9463556
> *when i wasn't into lowridin' i used to roll with this 24", like 5years ago or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a whole club with bikes with neons all installed by me, that shit was good at night and when cops pulled us over hahaha  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 is that a tuner


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:52 PM~9462061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took em a while to sell that shit


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 15 2007, 05:38 PM~9461057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OWNED*


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2007, 02:10 PM~9465252
> *OWNED
> *


how? this sits in a art museum in new york


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 16 2007, 03:26 PM~9465319
> *how? this sits in a art museum in new york
> *


when you get your name back?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 04:00 PM~9465736
> *when you get your name back?
> *


i always had it but i was on mod watch cause some pussies here cant take shit so they run to a mod and cry


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 16 2007, 12:24 PM~9465065
> *took em a while to sell that shit
> *


 how much it go for


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:52 PM~9462061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would look better with some spokes and some phat whitewalls


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 17 2007, 12:42 PM~9470189
> *would look better with some spokes and some phat whitewalls
> *


 :no: mabey just spokes mabey


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 17 2007, 12:42 PM~9470189
> *would look better with some spokes and some phat whitewalls
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 08:51 PM~9473283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you bought that off ebay right?


----------



## 86' Chevy

x2 I seen that on ebay


----------



## D Twist

just a sneak peak... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 11:44 AM~9484061
> *just a sneak peak... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: them are nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 10:44 AM~9484061
> *just a sneak peak... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID

Some clean welds!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 19 2007, 02:51 PM~9484452
> *Some clean welds!
> *


thanks there is a little contamination in them, but all that will disappear when plated. Shit gotta make my plater earn his money!! :biggrin: 
Once I get a TIG welder, they will always be ultra clean welds!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 02:59 PM~9484496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now theres a place i would have hours of fun in


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:00 PM~9484509
> *now theres a place i would have hours of fun in
> *


lots of goodies in that place.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 03:00 PM~9484504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was at my local suppier just yesterday, picked up 156' of square stock!!!!
I love it there!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 11:44 AM~9484061
> *just a sneak peak... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you krazy ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 12:04 PM~9484537
> *I was at my local suppier just yesterday, picked up  156' of square stock!!!!
> I love it there!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats alot. What are you going to make?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

his d-twist fence!! :roflmao:


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 11:44 AM~9484061
> *just a sneak peak... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 01:04 PM~9484537
> *I was at my local suppier just yesterday, picked up  156' of square stock!!!!
> I love it there!! :biggrin:
> *


yea it gets bad when u have your metal place on speed dial lmfao


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

grips look cool


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 03:31 PM~9485543
> *grips look cool
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G

this supposed to be about bikes not random shit


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 19 2007, 04:19 PM~9486280
> *this supposed to be about bikes not random shit
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 05:28 PM~9486363
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


its under lowrider bikes not off-topic, if you want to post other shit you can post it over there


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 19 2007, 03:09 PM~9484567-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats alot. What are you going to make?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummmm....can't say!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 19 2007, 05:16 PM~9485428
> *yea it gets bad when u have your metal place on speed dial lmfao
> *


Even worst it's right around the corner!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2007, 10:44 AM~9484061
> *just a sneak peak... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are nice!!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 16 2007, 03:27 PM~9463556
> *when i wasn't into lowridin' i used to roll with this 24", like 5years ago or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a whole club with bikes with neons all installed by me, that shit was good at night and when cops pulled us over hahaha  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

yeah the dutch guy has spoken :uh: 

you forget another shit i have in my garage  

and can't you read either man: WHEN I WASN'T INTO LOWRIDIN', LIKE 5 YEARS AGO

thats a prety clear sentence


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC




----------



## 817Lowrider

mitch loves that bike aye mate.lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 20 2007, 06:45 PM~9495270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



i love pictures with random shots of bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 20 2007, 05:45 PM~9495270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


These must be old pics.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## 73monte




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TearsofaClownII

where can i get that dvd from


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i have that movie!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea here is a sneek peek of a new coming out from my boy at LAST LAFF :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvX9KmW9mVI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 21 2007, 02:04 PM~9502487
> *where can i get that dvd from
> *


pm LOWRIDER SCENE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 01:19 AM~9499254
> *These must be old pics.
> *



:no: :no: :no: i bought FREAKY BEHAVIOR back!

























:biggrin: naw you're right.they are old,just found them in my files


----------



## 86' Chevy

lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Dave Mirra with FREAKY BEHAVIOR 2003 X-Games commercial









TEMPTAION O*C line up


----------



## BombaAussieStyle




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## 86' Chevy

wow that someting new


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 22 2007, 09:15 PM~9511349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!! I think I got something better that tops that. I will have to look for the magazine tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 02:03 AM~9512601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your trike is so clean


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 23 2007, 01:03 AM~9512601-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 23 2007, 01:04 AM~9512606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 23 2007, 01:05 AM~9512611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 01:08 AM~9512624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u jacked those pics from my myspace :biggrin: but its all good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 23 2007, 03:44 PM~9515819
> *u jacked those pics from my myspace  :biggrin: but its all good
> *


You jacked some of my pics but its all good too. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 03:54 PM~9515882
> *You jacked some of my pics but its all good too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 24 2007, 07:18 AM~9515269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 04:19 PM~9516010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowdhotchkiss

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowdhotchkiss

that looks cool


----------



## lowdhotchkiss




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:33 PM~9517931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not feeling it.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 09:37 PM~9517958
> *not feeling it.
> *


will look good when it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9518023
> *will look good when it done
> *


what color is it going to be?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9518023
> *will look good when it done
> *


 :no: sorry


----------



## AMB1800

found this in some old topic


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice bikes


----------



## Raguness

> found this in some old topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how AZ does it.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 24 2007, 07:25 AM~9519761
> *found this in some old topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: the greatest bike club ever


----------



## MR.559

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest

did yall know that bmx bikes comes with fan wheels now


----------



## lowridersfinest

what is the name for this type of square twist


----------



## lowlife-biker

don't tink there realy is a name just clean custom work


----------



## noe_from_texas

those bikes were from Finest Kreations, but the club just broke up not too long ago.


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 25 2007, 08:32 PM~9528053
> *those bikes were from Finest Kreations, but the club just broke up not too long ago.
> *


not Legions???  for the last


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh, i thought he's talking about the ones further up


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 25 2007, 12:50 PM~9527782
> *what is the name for this type of square twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the sprockets on the wrong side?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 25 2007, 01:56 PM~9528577
> *Are the sprockets on the wrong side?
> *


right hand drive.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 02:58 PM~9528591
> *right hand drive.
> *



major modification.

that will bump you from what ever class your on to WACK


----------



## lowlife-biker

for real?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9528692
> *for real?
> *


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Dec 24 2007, 09:27 AM~9520320
> *nice bikes
> *


thanks.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 02:15 PM~9528704
> *no
> *


fuck


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 25 2007, 12:50 PM~9527782
> *what is the name for this type of square twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there has to be a name for that type of twist, that is not a normal twist


----------



## socios b.c. prez

It looks like its just not twisted as much.


----------



## lowridersfinest

what size are these handlebars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 5 2006, 02:08 PM~6508643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:22 PM~9531860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: baja 1000 i tried that shit tore the bike up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I like the part about shipping to the mississippi river. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:21 PM~9531852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: THOUGHT THESE FUKERS ARE OUT OF BIZNESS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2007, 10:33 PM~9531959
> *:cheesy: THOUGHT THESE FUKERS ARE OUT OF BIZNESS
> *


This is a really old catalog.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

sorry


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:36 PM~9531995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ecxactly wtf is that for sale for 149 a fuken frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2007, 11:45 PM~9532084
> *ecxactly wtf is that for sale for 149 My ass?
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:43 PM~9532057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how old is this


----------



## socios b.c. prez

maybe 2004 or 2005?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:54 PM~9532147
> *maybe 2004 or 2005?
> *


is that you new project :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 25 2007, 10:57 PM~9532181
> *is that you new project :biggrin:
> *


what?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:59 PM~9532197
> *what?
> *


my bad bro all I seen was massive attack 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9532212
> *my bad bro was going to quote you on massive attack 2008 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Its for one of the build offs. Im starting it on the first of the year.  Im just posting this catalog for Eric cause I told him I would a long time ago.


----------



## eric ramos

yep lomg ass time i like seein old cataloges it seems to me that some of the prices havent changed at all


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will post the rest in a bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats it.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:41 PM~9531369
> *RIP
> *


how did he die


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 26 2007, 02:16 AM~9533082
> *how did he die
> *


Heart problems


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 10:11 AM~9533861
> *Heart problems
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

my ladys bike its still in buildin process


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

my girls bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH BIKES, JUST THOUGHT YALL MIGHT LIKE TO SEE A PIC OF MY BROTHER.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 28 2007, 10:34 AM~9544771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would hate to fall off that thing lol


----------



## mitchell26

was a good day for some photos so i thought id test out the new camera.

























:biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid

nice pics everone!!


----------



## mitchell26

Who posted in: random picture topic !
Poster Posts 
socios b.c. prez 1000 



ohh damn :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

PORTLAND '06


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## mitchell26

dumb question...what form of beverage is that? haha


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

juans got some comp. :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

the real gost rider bike


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 28 2007, 02:12 AM~9548903
> *juans got some comp. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike would look good with custom parts


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowlife-biker

are those lowrider bicycle frames rare cuz I one found one in belgium


----------



## lowlife-biker

btw Im talkin about the ones with that special nameplate :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2007, 01:49 PM~9551552
> *btw Im talkin about the ones with that special nameplate :uh:
> *


NOPE... but it's kool to have. well at least to me


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

gotta love them projects.money takers.


----------



## mitchell26

my dirty as sprocket lol...but im feeling this pic


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 29 2007, 04:52 PM~9559832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love them projects.money takers.
> *


 looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 29 2007, 08:52 PM~9560839
> *my dirty as sprocket lol...but im feeling this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 29 2007, 07:52 PM~9560839
> *my dirty as sprocket lol...but im feeling this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9562244
> *looking good bro  :biggrin:
> *



wut up stranger?


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## D Twist

*I'm not a Pats fan or even a fan of football*</span>, but their logo fits perfect on the tank!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

go cowboys


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 30 2007, 12:30 AM~9563228
> *wut up stranger?
> *


nada just checking


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 30 2007, 08:10 AM~9564351
> *I'm not a Pats fan or even a fan of football</span>, but their logo fits perfect on the tank!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

TNT Specializing in all your laser cut needs. Why settle for less when you can get the best? Shop where winners shop. Don't be Clown'n come to us when you're ready to get what you pay for.


----------



## TonyO

Don't make me TonyOwn your ass either just like I did to a certain Clown on here :nono:


----------



## TonyO

My kicks


----------



## TonyO

REC frame, skirts are kinda thick


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 12:15 PM~9565344
> *My kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why dont you kick that over to the off topic random pics topic...


----------



## TonyO

Best club out there. You can cry you can baka baka baka blah blah blah about this club and that club but who else has won Club of the Year 4 times? True I got mad respect for other clubs out there but its good to be in the best :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Its funny how many people talk shit about Gene's car and trike but this picture says it all. Hate all you want, he's still a 2 and 3 time champ.


----------



## TonyO

My take home from Vegas a couple years ago


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:21 PM~9565377
> *Its funny how many people talk shit about Gene's car and trike but this picture says it all.  Hate all you want, he's still a 2 and 3 time champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that trike is but ugly. but damn I luv that bomb. I got mad pics of it from houston


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 10:17 PM~9565351
> *Why dont you kick that over to the off topic random pics topic...
> *


:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 12:31 PM~9565419
> *:|
> *


bragger


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2007, 08:29 AM~9564383
> *nada just checking
> *



how's sophia's bike coming along?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 10:32 PM~9565422
> *bragger
> *


Player hater. Just cuz you can't get a good paying job makin donughnuts :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 12:32 PM~9565422
> *bragger
> *


he wont come into off topic


----------



## AMB1800

:0 



gotta repair this for the next season :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid

nice pics everone


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 30 2007, 11:44 PM~9565828
> *he wont come into off topic
> *


I'll go anywhere I damn well please you pathetic ass loser. Why don't you come say this type of thing to my face? Because you're a coward :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 30 2007, 02:44 PM~9565828
> *he wont come into off topic
> *


How did I know once I read that. there was going to be a offtopic thread.LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 AM~9566219
> *How did I know once I read that. there was going to be a offtopic thread.LOL
> *


People love calling me out on stupid things, they like starting shit to try to make their own pathetic lives look like they're worth living. Its funny how people do that ya know.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 AM~9566219
> *How did I know once I read that. there was going to be a offtopic thread.LOL
> *



I love making people look left when I'm really going right


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:33 PM~9566108
> *I'll go anywhere I damn well please you pathetic ass loser.  Why don't you come say this type of thing to my face?  Because you're a coward  :uh:
> *


cause youre the type of pussy that doesnt fight alone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:13 PM~9565575
> *Player hater.  Just cuz you can't get a good paying job makin donughnuts :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know where you really work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 03:06 PM~9566291
> *People love calling me out on stupid things, they like starting shit to try to make their own pathetic lives look like they're worth living.  Its funny how people do that ya know.
> *


Who's "pathetic life" are you talking about?


----------



## eric ramos

dunkin doughnuts didnt u graduate from some technical skool or universerity of phx or some shit ? niga i though u was ballin of office money not doughnuts


----------



## Ronin

here you go guys hes probably in the RO topic crying to his friends to save his ass again

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382637


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 30 2007, 12:59 PM~9565530
> *how's sophia's bike coming along?
> *


ive been so CRAZY busy i havent had a chance to shipping anything out and ive been trying to get some money for the some things for her bike  but now that the holidays are over so here we come bikes after her iam going to start saving up for a car no lowrider but something my taste :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:11 PM~9565313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT Specializing in all your laser cut needs.  Why settle for less when you can get the best?  Shop where winners shop.  Don't be Clown'n  come to us when you're ready to get what you pay for.
> *


that's a low blow tony


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 30 2007, 04:16 PM~9566727
> *here you go guys hes probably in the RO topic crying to his friends to save his ass again
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382637
> *


says the guy that is screen name owned :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:27 AM~9564377
> *go cowboys
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2007, 01:37 AM~9566514
> *Who's "pathetic life" are you talking about?
> *


I'm talking about Ronin and Chuck, LayitLow's openly gay couple


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 03:15 AM~9567106
> *that's a low blow tony
> *


Business is business, Companies talk shit about their competition all the time. for example there's a billboard for Burger King with a Whopper trying to fit in a Big Mac box. The caption reads "Silly Whopper that's a Big Mac Box" and it shows the burger like twice the size of the box. If that's not shit talking in advertisement I dont know what is.


----------



## 1ofaknd

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2007, 07:36 PM~9572285
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\

Yeah he couldn't handle people spitting the truth out, he cut his losses and requested his topic be deleted :uh: 

He used to talk shit about faced parts and now he sells them. :uh: He'll be back starting another topic. He'll never learn :no:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2007, 04:55 AM~9516848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT sprockets :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Dec 21 2007, 04:33 AM~9495718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got 3 copies of that issue :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Nov 24 2007, 08:50 AM~9292173-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 24 2007, 08:32 PM~9293695
> *i am sorry but i think this bike is ugly as fuck :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9308811
> *there you go again running your did sucker it is not hating i just think it is ugly key word I you dumb fuck  :angry:
> the little trike
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2007, 12:19 AM~9308877
> *don't get me wrong there is alot of good workman ship but i just not feeling the bike
> *




And here he is hating on a bike and then saying there's a lot of good workmanship but he's not feeling it. So ok he calls it ugly as fuck and that's not hating? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 08:40 AM~9572012
> *Business is business,    Companies talk shit about their competition all the time.  for example there's a billboard for Burger King with a Whopper trying to fit in a Big Mac box.  The caption reads  "Silly Whopper that's a Big Mac Box"  and it shows the burger like twice the size of the box.  If that's not shit talking in advertisement I dont know what is.
> *


a whopper does sound good right now. :0


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2007, 12:02 PM~9572849
> *a whopper does sound good right now.  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 02:41 PM~9573614
> *:uh:
> *


x2 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1980caddy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 12:28 PM~9565406
> *My take home from Vegas a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GOLD GIRLS SCHWINN :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> :uh:





> :thumbsdown:


quote=9deuceMonsta,Dec 31 2007, 01:03 PM~9573784]
x2 :uh: :uh:
[/quote]

What do you gentlemen prefer?


----------



## TonyO

> quote=9deuceMonsta,Dec 31 2007, 01:03 PM~9573784]
> x2 :uh: :uh:


What do you gentlemen prefer?
[/quote]


Carls Jr. $6 Burger :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> What do you gentlemen prefer?


Carls Jr. $6 Burger :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Why dont you go get one right now. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:14 PM~9565335
> *Don't make me TonyOwn your ass either just like I did to a certain Clown on here :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha u makin me piss in my pantsahahahahahahaha


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 30 2007, 10:10 AM~9564351
> *I'm not a Pats fan or even a fan of football</span>, but their logo fits perfect on the tank!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so would a Carolina Panthers emblem


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 1 2008, 12:23 AM~9574331
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha u makin me piss in my pantsahahahahahahaha
> *



I'm glad I can make you laugh foot muncher :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:53 PM~9574546
> *I'm glad I can make you laugh foot muncher :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA U TURD PINCHER


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 1 2008, 01:08 AM~9574677
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA U TURD PINCHER
> *



I'll tweak your nose! :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 05:11 PM~9574698
> *I'll tweak your nose!  :angry:
> *


WRONG?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

was redoing the bike








cleaning up the welds








then the grinder bit me


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 05:22 PM~9574777
> *was redoing the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning up the welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the grinder bit me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GRINDEROWNED !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 dam man that sucks but Grinderowned is funny! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ut its getting better


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol ouch.... i stay away from cuttin disc's on grinders since i was about 15 cutting out angle iron to make the rack for my regal, the disc jumped and took a chunk of my toe off (yes i was wearing shoes but it cut right through them.)...lol


i just use a grinder now for grinding....lol with flap wheels...... not much harm ina flap wheel......



oh, and wirewheels too.... 

lol


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2007, 05:29 PM~9575834
> *lol ouch.... i stay away from cuttin disc's on grinders since i was about 15 cutting out angle iron to make the rack for my regal, the disc jumped and took a chunk of my toe off (yes i was wearing shoes but it cut right through them.)...lol
> i just use a grinder now for grinding....lol with flap wheels...... not much harm ina flap wheel......
> oh, and wirewheels too....
> 
> lol
> *


X2 I only use cutters on plastic if i wanna cut ill use a chop saw


----------



## SinCal559




----------



## sic713

> quote=9deuceMonsta,Dec 31 2007, 01:03 PM~9573784]
> x2 :uh: :uh:


What do you gentlemen prefer?
[/quote]
i wasnt refering to you


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:13 PM~9565575
> *Player hater.  Just cuz you can't get a good paying job makin donughnuts :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my wife thought i was watching an episode of Dateline NBC when she saw this, hahahahaha

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 07:31 PM~9576354
> *my wife thought i was watching an episode of Dateline NBC when she saw this, hahahahaha
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:18 PM~9565360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best club out there.  You can cry you can baka baka baka blah blah blah about this club and that club but who else has won Club of the Year 4 times?  True I got mad respect for other clubs out there but its good to be in the best :thumbsup:
> *



you know what tony, i don't like to start anything with anyone, i'm laid back and passive, but i have to say something. 

i agree with you about RO being the biggest and one of the best clubs on the scene right now and have been for a long time. but when i saw you in houston you were alone most of the time, where were your "brothers"? there was lots of RO members everywhere and you were alone. and after the show, why didn't any of them offer to help you pack your bikes? you were doing it all by yourself unitl good ole noe_from_texas came along and offered to help. that's just the kind of person i am. if i remember correctly lil phx and that other guy were just there sitting down and watching you and i don't think they offered to help you. 

and don't reply a novel about me being against your club, cause reading the statement above you can clearly see i'm not. this is more of a question for you.

and before i helped you i helped put away drop em's trike and REC's bike into the trailer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 07:38 PM~9576419
> *you know what tony, i don't like to start anything with anyone,  i'm laid back and passive, but i have to say something.
> 
> i agree with you about RO being the biggest and one of the best clubs on the scene right now and have been for a long time.  but when i saw you in houston you were alone most of the time, where were your "brothers"?  there was lots of RO members everywhere and you were alone.  and after the show, why didn't any of them offer to help you pack your bikes?  you were doing it all by yourself unitl good ole noe_from_texas came along and offered to help.  that's just the kind of person i am.  if i remember correctly lil phx and that other guy were just there sitting down and watching you and i don't think they offered to help you.
> 
> and don't reply a novel about me being against your club, cause reading the statement above you can clearly see i'm not.    this is more of a question for you.
> 
> and before i helped you i helped put away drop em's trike and REC's bike into the trailer
> *


damn we need you around here to help us with our bike to j/p NOE


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 06:38 PM~9576419
> *you know what tony, i don't like to start anything with anyone,  i'm laid back and passive, but i have to say something.
> 
> i agree with you about RO being the biggest and one of the best clubs on the scene right now and have been for a long time.  but when i saw you in houston you were alone most of the time, where were your "brothers"?  there was lots of RO members everywhere and you were alone.  and after the show, why didn't any of them offer to help you pack your bikes?  you were doing it all by yourself unitl good ole noe_from_texas came along and offered to help.  that's just the kind of person i am.  if i remember correctly lil phx and that other guy were just there sitting down and watching you and i don't think they offered to help you.
> 
> and don't reply a novel about me being against your club, cause reading the statement above you can clearly see i'm not.    this is more of a question for you.
> 
> and before i helped you i helped put away drop em's trike and REC's bike into the trailer
> *


i hope you got a thanks


----------



## noe_from_texas

if i was there i would, honestly


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 07:42 PM~9576456
> *if i was there i would, honestly
> *


who knows one day you might be able to help me out well my family :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

not to mention i helped out REC with setting up his display, and we had to carry the whole damn thing like half a mile cause they wouldn't let us go through the door where the guy dropped it off, hahahaha, then it took like for of us to carry "PROBLEMAS" into the display, damn bike weighs a ton


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2007, 05:29 PM~9575834
> *lol ouch.... i stay away from cuttin disc's on grinders since i was about 15 cutting out angle iron to make the rack for my regal, the disc jumped and took a chunk of my toe off (yes i was wearing shoes but it cut right through them.)...lol
> i just use a grinder now for grinding....lol with flap wheels...... not much harm ina flap wheel......
> oh, and wirewheels too....
> 
> lol
> *


i was using a flap wheel luckily


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

what do u guys think????
















shouldi do it ????? :happysad:


----------



## 86' Chevy

u should add like a zig-zag seat post


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Dec 31 2007, 07:00 PM~9576626
> *u should add like a zig-zag seat post
> *


i was thinkin bout te seat post

ill prolly try to design one tonight and post it up

and other thoughts about the designs now


----------



## mitchell26

tank looks good...i think the bit under it needs something else though.
but should look good when done


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 31 2007, 09:05 PM~9577455
> *tank looks good...i think the bit under it needs something else though.
> but should look good when done
> *


i redid it and made a seat post and added more to the tank

wat u guys think now

















too much????


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 09:30 PM~9577569
> *i redid it and made a seat post and added more to the tank
> 
> wat u guys think now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much????
> *


I like....


----------



## 86' Chevy

looking good now get it done


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 09:30 PM~9577569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much????
> *


 :yes: i like the first tank design. but i dont like the back skirts


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 31 2007, 11:08 PM~9578083
> *:yes:  i like the first tank design. but i dont like the back skirts
> *


yea i was thinking the same

i think imma cut somemore out of em and give em more of a crazy look


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 1 2008, 12:21 AM~9578392
> *yea i was thinking the same
> 
> i think imma cut somemore out of em and give em more of a crazy look
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 1 2008, 04:32 AM~9576366
> *oh shit  :biggrin:
> *



I'm still not a fatt ass piece of shit shady ass businessman like you :uh: 

Its funny how people can sit there talk shit and hate. Its also funny people really think I work making doughnuts. Sometimes you gotta own yourself to hide the truth. Only my true family and friends know the real TonyO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 1 2008, 04:38 AM~9576419
> *you know what tony, i don't like to start anything with anyone,  i'm laid back and passive, but i have to say something.
> 
> i agree with you about RO being the biggest and one of the best clubs on the scene right now and have been for a long time.  but when i saw you in houston you were alone most of the time, where were your "brothers"?  there was lots of RO members everywhere and you were alone.  and after the show, why didn't any of them offer to help you pack your bikes?  you were doing it all by yourself unitl good ole noe_from_texas came along and offered to help.  that's just the kind of person i am.  if i remember correctly lil phx and that other guy were just there sitting down and watching you and i don't think they offered to help you.
> 
> and don't reply a novel about me being against your club, cause reading the statement above you can clearly see i'm not.    this is more of a question for you.
> 
> and before i helped you i helped put away drop em's trike and REC's bike into the trailer
> *


Well you know what its not exactly easy tearing down a Bomb Car of the Year from full display. Gene and Lil PHX always help me out and I always help them out. Gene is one of the hardest working builders out there and we're both alike in the fact that neither of us like asking for help. If we wanted to we could have had 50 members out there helping us but we didn't because that's how Team RO PHX rolls, we do our thing and get the hell out of there.

I only had 3 12" bikes to tear down and put away so I could have done it in 20 minutes but I stood around to bullshit with everyone else first. I spent a lot of time talking to the builder of the trike that Str8AssClown hated on. He's a very cool guy and can do some amazing things with displays and parts. 


Oh and Ronin what the fuck do you think I did? Tell Noe "fuck you" for helping me out? You stupid asshole :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 31 2007, 11:44 PM~9578467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:37 AM~9579902
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 1 2008, 06:02 AM~9579277
> *Well you know what its not exactly easy tearing down a Bomb Car of the Year from full display.  Gene and Lil PHX always help me out and I always help them out.  Gene is one of the hardest working builders out there and we're both alike in the fact that neither of us like asking for help.  If we wanted to we could have had 50 members out there helping us but we didn't because that's how Team RO PHX rolls, we do our thing and get the hell out of there.
> 
> I only had 3 12" bikes to tear down and put away so I could have done it in 20 minutes but I stood around to bullshit with everyone else first.  I spent a lot of time talking to the builder of the trike that Str8AssClown hated on.  He's a very cool guy and can do some amazing things with displays and parts.
> Oh and Ronin what the fuck do you think I did?  Tell Noe "fuck you" for helping me out?  You stupid asshole  :uh:
> *


considering the person you are you probably screamed im in RO help me pleese you have to help me wether you want to or not cause im in RO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Dec 31 2007, 08:31 PM~9576354-->
> 
> 
> 
> my wife thought i was watching an episode of Dateline NBC when she saw this, hahahahaha
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahaahahhahahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Dec 31 2007, 08:38 PM~9576419
> *you know what tony, i don't like to start anything with anyone,  i'm laid back and passive, but i have to say something.
> 
> i agree with you about RO being the biggest and one of the best clubs on the scene right now and have been for a long time.  but when i saw you in houston you were alone most of the time, where were your "brothers"?  there was lots of RO members everywhere and you were alone.  and after the show, why didn't any of them offer to help you pack your bikes?  you were doing it all by yourself unitl good ole noe_from_texas came along and offered to help.  that's just the kind of person i am.  if i remember correctly lil phx and that other guy were just there sitting down and watching you and i don't think they offered to help you.
> 
> and don't reply a novel about me being against your club, cause reading the statement above you can clearly see i'm not.    this is more of a question for you.
> 
> and before i helped you i helped put away drop em's trike and REC's bike into the trailer
> *


solonohelpfromclubmemberowned


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 1 2008, 09:43 AM~9579920
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## masatalker

tony o you are gay as fuck homie!! i think you might be half retarded or some shit.. you need to get checked out homes, for real though!..


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## lil_chemito86

"Double Impact" i finaly got back from a lil trip so here are the pics enjoy.. thanks "SIC"


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

Yes it is nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2007, 03:01 PM~9574148
> *What do you gentlemen prefer?
> *


whataburger or griffs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 01:00 PM~9596978
> *whataburger or griffs
> *


never heard of griffs. Is that that one black guy from married with children?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 01:02 PM~9596994
> *never heard of griffs. Is that that one black guy from married with children?
> *


same here never herd of griffs :dunno:


----------



## sic713

built by sic713...
parts from wicked...

i was wondering what happened to the bike..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 02:02 PM~9596994
> *never heard of griffs. Is that that one black guy from married with children?
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 3 2008, 01:10 PM~9596622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, outta nowhere, nice paint job


----------



## 86' Chevy

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 05:59 PM~9598926
> *built by sic713...
> parts from wicked...
> 
> i was wondering what happened to the bike..
> *


 :biggrin: YOU DO NICE WORK


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2008, 06:06 PM~9599504
> *:biggrin:  YOU DO NICE WORK
> *


FO-SHIZZLE............... :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

[/quote]


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sanjo_nena408




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 4 2008, 12:30 AM~9603417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 4 2008, 03:30 AM~9603417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at least he put a rock behind the wheel so it won't roll away!! :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody got any more pic.'s of this trikei wanna know how he did his trike kit cuz i got the same one


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2008, 11:07 PM~9618205
> *anybody got any more pic.'s of this trikei wanna know how he did his trike kit cuz i got the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS JUST A REGULAR HOLLOW HUB


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 6 2008, 07:56 AM~9619825
> *THATS JUST A REGULAR HOLLOW HUB
> *


i know but i wanna knoe how he mounted his with his back skirts


----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody got any 20 inch chrome fan wheels they wanna trade for some never been mounted still wrapped chrome 20 inch 144's


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2008, 12:07 AM~9618205
> *anybody got any more pic.'s of this trikei wanna know how he did his trike kit cuz i got the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean looking trike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2008, 12:07 AM~9618205
> *anybody got any more pic.'s of this trikei wanna know how he did his trike kit cuz i got the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats old school pic....look in the tlm mag and see the close ups


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2008, 01:54 PM~9621534
> *i know but i wanna knoe how he mounted his with his back skirts
> *


the same way you bolt it up with out one


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?


----------



## Str8crazy80

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Jan 3 2008, 04:14 AM~9590604
> *tony o you are gay as fuck homie!! i think you might be half retarded or some shit.. you need to get checked out homes, for real though!..
> *


Oh damn coming from somebody I dont even know and who doesn't even know me I'm truely hurt. :|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BiggB420

RULE#354

if you have full facial hair, building bikes is a pedofile crime. :0


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

> _Originally posted by BiggB420_@Jan 13 2008, 12:19 PM~9682252
> *RULE#354
> 
> if you have full facial hair, building bikes is a pedofile crime. :0
> *



LMfao :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2008, 11:07 PM~9618205
> *anybody got any more pic.'s of this trikei wanna know how he did his trike kit cuz i got the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats my homies old trike
the trike kit was a bitch to put on 
there is no way u can put the trike kit on witout scracthing the frame


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 06:33 PM~9684618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You really shouldnt put things like that on the kitchen counters. Its just not sanitary. :|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 06:35 PM~9684646
> *You really shouldnt put things like that on the kitchen counters. Its just not sanitary.  :|
> *


ive never seen a pure wood kitchen counter . :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 06:33 PM~9684618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


since chuck did want to sell me one of his i had too buy my own !


----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 02:59 PM~9682155
> *as a matter or fact yah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Juangotti-OWNED!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 13 2008, 07:00 PM~9684957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 13 2008, 07:00 PM~9684957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> where did you get that from!


----------



## bad news

> where did you get that from!
> 
> 
> 
> from a man .
Click to expand...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 09:08 PM~9685075
> *from a man .
> *


looks like a SUMMAX blank..

was this made or is it a reproduction!

you can tell :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2008, 07:13 PM~9685125
> *looks like a SUMMAX blank..
> 
> was this made or is it a reproduction!
> 
> you can tell :biggrin:
> *


no i cant tell its mutha fucken secret ! :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 09:15 PM~9685141
> *no i cant tell its mutha fucken secret !  :angry:
> *


you gonna make me make em and sale them hella cheap!!! :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 09:15 PM~9685141
> *no i cant tell its mutha fucken secret !  :angry:
> *


how wide is it! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2008, 07:18 PM~9685173
> *you gonna make me make em and sale them hella cheap!!! :angry:
> *


sorry i keep the hustling to the coo guys ! is that what you want to do ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

did cocaine make you do it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 07:21 PM~9685206
> *did cocaine make you do it?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 07:23 PM~9685230
> *:yessad:
> *


orale


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 09:20 PM~9685190
> *sorry i keep the hustling to the coo guys ! is that what you want to do ?
> *


share the secret tha keeps on giving! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 14 2008, 11:34 AM~9684629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were they a set off ozzy?


----------



## Badass93

:0 that's a fuck... smooth job!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy

:0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 14 2008, 12:45 AM~9688544
> *were they a set off ozzy?
> *


no.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 04:35 AM~9684646
> *You really shouldnt put things like that on the kitchen counters. Its just not sanitary.  :|
> *


Looks like his bedroom dresser I see dirty undies, used jimmy, anal lube, and some lotion :ugh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 08:08 PM~9695789
> *Looks like his bedroom dresser  I see dirty undies, used jimmy, anal lube, and some lotion :ugh:
> *


 :|


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 06:56 PM~9684907
> *since chuck did want to sell me one of his i had too buy my own !
> *



i had to run to my garage to make sure you didn't break in and take.still there where i left it. :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2008, 07:34 PM~9684629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn kenny you never told me you painted your toe nails! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Jose arrives at the Mexican border on his bike with 2 huge bags over his shoulders. The guard stops him and asks: "What's in the bags?" 

"Senior, It's only sand." replies Jose. 

"Sand??? Well, we'll just see about that - get off the bike!" 

The guard takes the bags, rips them open, empties them out and finds nothing in them...except sand. Detaining Jose overnight, the sand is analysed, but only to discover it is in fact simply sand. 

Jose is released, the sand is put into new bags and placed on Jose's shoulders, and he is let across the border. 

Next day, same thing happens. The guard asks: "What you got there?" 

"Sand," says Jose. 

A thorough examination of the bags again shows there to be nothing but sand, and subsequently Jose is allowed to ride across the border. 

For a whole year this continues until one day Jose doesn't show up, and the guard discovers him in a Cantina in Mexico. 

"Hey, Bud," says the guard, "I know you're smuggling something. For a year it's driven me crazy. It's all I can think about... I can't get sleep, the kids are getting neglected...heck, even the dog senses I'm beginning to lose it! Between you and me, just what are you smuggling?" 

Jose sips his beer, smiles and replies: "Bicycles..." 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 16 2008, 08:24 PM~9713630
> *Jose arrives at the Mexican border on his bike with 2 huge bags over his shoulders. The guard stops him and asks: "What's in the bags?"
> 
> "Senior, It's only sand." replies Jose.
> 
> "Sand??? Well, we'll just see about that - get off the bike!"
> 
> The guard takes the bags, rips them open, empties them out and finds nothing in them...except sand. Detaining Jose overnight, the sand is analysed, but only to discover it is in fact simply sand.
> 
> Jose is released, the sand is put into new bags and placed on Jose's shoulders, and he is let across the border.
> 
> Next day, same thing happens. The guard asks: "What you got there?"
> 
> "Sand," says Jose.
> 
> A thorough examination of the bags again shows there to be nothing but sand, and subsequently Jose is allowed to ride across the border.
> 
> For a whole year this continues until one day Jose doesn't show up, and the guard discovers him in a Cantina in Mexico.
> 
> "Hey, Bud," says the guard, "I know you're smuggling something. For a year it's driven me crazy. It's all I can think about... I can't get sleep, the kids are getting neglected...heck, even the dog senses I'm beginning to lose it! Between you and me, just what are you smuggling?"
> 
> Jose sips his beer, smiles and replies: "Bicycles..."
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

ok....ok....I get it now thats pretty funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## noe_from_texas

annie is my wife :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:44 PM~9721232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still cant believe it.


----------



## noe_from_texas

a new bike, first time i seen this one


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

tip of tex lowz' bike, always wondered what happened to him, he also owned the strawberry shortcake bike


----------



## noe_from_texas

pirates treasure


----------



## noe_from_texas

noe_from_texas and "Backyard Beauty" placing 1st


----------



## noe_from_texas

the bikes i beat that day


----------



## noe_from_texas

the other bikes that belong to tip of tex lowz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:50 PM~9721276
> *noe_from_texas and "Backyard Beauty"  placing 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP M.V.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 06:52 PM~9721303
> *RIP M.V.
> *


:tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas

Gold Dust at its first show


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 06:54 PM~9721315
> *Gold Dust at its first show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and after it was parted out


----------



## noe_from_texas

sic713's old bike


----------



## noe_from_texas

my old bike, damn i miss her :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 17 2008, 05:24 AM~9713630
> *Jose arrives at the Mexican border on his bike with 2 huge bags over his shoulders. The guard stops him and asks: "What's in the bags?"
> 
> "Senior, It's only sand." replies Jose.
> 
> "Sand??? Well, we'll just see about that - get off the bike!"
> 
> The guard takes the bags, rips them open, empties them out and finds nothing in them...except sand. Detaining Jose overnight, the sand is analysed, but only to discover it is in fact simply sand.
> 
> Jose is released, the sand is put into new bags and placed on Jose's shoulders, and he is let across the border.
> 
> Next day, same thing happens. The guard asks: "What you got there?"
> 
> "Sand," says Jose.
> 
> A thorough examination of the bags again shows there to be nothing but sand, and subsequently Jose is allowed to ride across the border.
> 
> For a whole year this continues until one day Jose doesn't show up, and the guard discovers him in a Cantina in Mexico.
> 
> "Hey, Bud," says the guard, "I know you're smuggling something. For a year it's driven me crazy. It's all I can think about... I can't get sleep, the kids are getting neglected...heck, even the dog senses I'm beginning to lose it! Between you and me, just what are you smuggling?"
> 
> Jose sips his beer, smiles and replies: "Bicycles..."
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2008, 03:56 AM~9721333
> *sic713's old bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got Jeans? I remember that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 17 2008, 05:43 PM~9721225-->
> 
> 
> 
> annie is my wife :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:50 PM~9721276
> *noe_from_texas and "Backyard Beauty"  placing 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

Gold Dust


----------



## noe_from_texas

i been lowriding longer than some of you have been alive, pics taken in 1994, that's my cousin, not me


----------



## noe_from_texas

photos by noe


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

rey mysterio wanna be, hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

my striping


----------



## noe_from_texas

my old forks, now belong to Freaky Behavior


----------



## noe_from_texas

my old bikes :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm not a raider fan but i love this pic for some reason


----------



## noe_from_texas

Backyard Beauty's 2nd show, and the bike i lost to


----------



## noe_from_texas

the owner of this trio owns a fruit stand in town, honestly


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

Problemas


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2008, 04:41 AM~9721730
> *the owner of this trio owns a fruit stand in town, honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What does he sell that's INSIDE the fruit? :scrutinize:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 07:44 PM~9721767
> *What does he sell that's INSIDE the fruit? :scrutinize:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 06:43 PM~9721758
> *Problemas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come no one ever takes any good pics of this bike? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 07:45 PM~9721773
> *How come no one ever takes any good pics of this bike?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2008, 02:45 AM~9721773
> *How come no one ever takes any good pics of this bike?  :dunno:
> *


x2

i always wanted to see some good close ups of it, from the setup too


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2008, 06:46 PM~9721787
> *x2
> 
> i always wanted to see some good close ups of it, from the setup too
> *


Thank you. No one ever gets any close ups of the mirrors, I want to see whats going on with the set up as well. I havent seen the spread in LRM but I already know that Im going to be disappointed again, just like when it didnt show up to vegas.


----------



## noe_from_texas

here's the pic from above, just turned it around


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 16 2008, 07:24 PM~9713630
> *Jose arrives at the Mexican border on his bike with 2 huge bags over his shoulders. The guard stops him and asks: "What's in the bags?"
> 
> "Senior, It's only sand." replies Jose.
> 
> "Sand??? Well, we'll just see about that - get off the bike!"
> 
> The guard takes the bags, rips them open, empties them out and finds nothing in them...except sand. Detaining Jose overnight, the sand is analysed, but only to discover it is in fact simply sand.
> 
> Jose is released, the sand is put into new bags and placed on Jose's shoulders, and he is let across the border.
> 
> Next day, same thing happens. The guard asks: "What you got there?"
> 
> "Sand," says Jose.
> 
> A thorough examination of the bags again shows there to be nothing but sand, and subsequently Jose is allowed to ride across the border.
> 
> For a whole year this continues until one day Jose doesn't show up, and the guard discovers him in a Cantina in Mexico.
> 
> "Hey, Bud," says the guard, "I know you're smuggling something. For a year it's driven me crazy. It's all I can think about... I can't get sleep, the kids are getting neglected...heck, even the dog senses I'm beginning to lose it! Between you and me, just what are you smuggling?"
> 
> Jose sips his beer, smiles and replies: "Bicycles..."
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thee's actually a "Corrido" similar to this joke! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 17 2008, 05:56 PM~9721333-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic713's old bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the writting on the sign looks like hs writting! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:57 PM~9721338
> *my old bike, damn i miss her :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 07:52 PM~9721826
> *here's the pic from above, just turned it around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nevermind, i can't get it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## noe_from_texas

anyone wanna see close ups of Freddy's bike


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

flash









no flash


----------



## noe_from_texas

flash









no flash, i believe thats ATX Legions in the background cleaning his mirror


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas Fookers


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 07:41 PM~9721730
> *the owner of this trio owns a fruit stand in town, honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he also owns this truck, for reals


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

my kicks


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

check this out, hahaha it's me


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 07:05 PM~9721953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this some of Edgars work? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

here we go again....


----------



## noe_from_texas

i think it is edgars work, here's the rest


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

hope my wife never sees this


----------



## noe_from_texas

i did it!!!!

noe_from_texas Jun 2004 31,851 123 1.45% 
TonyO Apr 2002 22,435 76 0.89% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 9,390 71 0.83% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,496 71 0.83% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 84,319 67 0.79% 
cripn8ez Jul 2006 3,175 65 0.76% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 14,905 60 0.70% 
MIVLIFE Apr 2004 6,569 45 0.53% 
CHALIO Aug 2006 3,018 45 0.53% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 25,174 42 0.49%


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2008, 05:19 AM~9722097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice collection :thumbsup:

I got part of mine out one day.


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 07:15 PM~9722060
> *i think it is edgars work, here's the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



United Cities!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2008, 11:22 AM~9721580
> *photos by noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like photos by noe :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:58 PM~9721357
> *Gold Dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i liked that bike and the matching painted rims


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 06:43 PM~9721758
> *Problemas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i got that exact same pac-man game


----------



## bad news




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 17 2008, 05:55 PM~9721321-->
> 
> 
> 
> and after it was parted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you outta bring it back :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:56 PM~9721333
> *sic713's old bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike was clean  i rember seeing it at the last year of dallas LRM  the was the cleanest street i've seen


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, sic713
:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

doing sompthing like this sounds fun


----------



## Str8crazy80

http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs12/300W/i/20...ativegenius.jpg


----------



## Str8crazy80

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 17 2008, 11:56 PM~9724561
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, sic713
> :wave:
> *


sup homie..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 12:14 AM~9724635
> *sup homie..
> *


nothin just tryin to round up my bikes for the show season so i can start on my car


----------



## Str8crazy80

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=124941&st=20


----------



## 73monte




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 18 2008, 03:02 PM~9727827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 09:11 PM~9722012
> *my kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those kicks are tight were you get those made lol


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 19 2008, 07:02 AM~9727827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hahaha


----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

*3,000th POST*  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 21 2008, 02:16 PM~9747760
> *3,000th POST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 21 2008, 05:16 PM~9747760
> *3,000th POST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whore!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 18 2008, 03:02 PM~9727827
> *RUSTY193 LOVES 2 SUCK BIG COCKS!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## skinnischwinn

:uh: UR THE 1 WHO PUT THEM THERE - U GAY ASS ******!!!!! :0

TAKE THE COCK OUT UR MOUTH WHEN U SPEAK 2 ME "FISH"!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## D Twist

WTF????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 21 2008, 05:46 PM~9748793
> *:uh: UR THE 1 WHO PUT THEM THERE - U GAY ASS ******!!!!!  :0
> 
> PUT YOUR COCK IN MY MOUTH Let me taste your cum RUSTY!!!!!
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn

rusty U STUPID TEXAS ******-DONT U KNOW DICKS R 4 CHICKS!!!!!!


----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 kool


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

finally.....................................................................back to some random bikes!


----------



## lil_chemito86

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 22 2008, 03:24 PM~9756632
> *finally.....................................................................back to some random bikes!
> *


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 19 2008, 12:02 AM~9727827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahaahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 22 2008, 11:45 AM~9755580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks nice +


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 23 2008, 11:46 AM~9758589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of that "hey, STFU" photo haha


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 01:20 AM~9761642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those ar some clean murals :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 01:20 AM~9761642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that gold bikes murals are nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

those murals are bad ass. did sal do them?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 22 2008, 11:45 AM~9755580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE ERICS


----------



## AMB1800

same painter


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:35 AM~9762833
> *those murals are bad ass. did sal do them?
> *


YUP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 12:01 PM~9764507
> *YUP
> *


i just saw his topic. he does good work.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 23 2008, 09:44 AM~9762928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE ERICS
> *


what looks like erics..


----------



## chris23

the bike :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

has anybody ever ordered any parts from streetlowrider.com :dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy

no


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 23 2008, 07:11 PM~9767029
> *the bike :uh:
> *


theres nothing the same? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: noob


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 23 2008, 09:44 AM~9762928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE ERICS
> *


 You are talking about the color only right???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 24 2008, 03:19 PM~9774226
> *You are talking about the color only right???
> *


even the colors are different.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 11:00 PM~9768653
> *theres nothing the same? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: noob
> *


x100 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness

Before










During










After


----------



## Raguness




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2008, 09:00 PM~9768073
> *has anybody ever ordered any parts from streetlowrider.com :dunno:
> *


no


----------



## skinnischwinn

:nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hernan's tattoo


----------



## noe_from_texas

my dog


----------



## noe_from_texas

me on new years eve


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 25 2008, 03:19 AM~9779845
> *:nono:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 25 2008, 10:59 AM~9781471
> *hernan's tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tattoo hey noe who did it ?


----------



## skinnischwinn

rusty R U JEALOUS OF ME "BITCH"!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 25 2008, 04:56 PM~9783565
> *nice tattoo hey noe who did it ?
> *


not sure, got it from his myspace


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 26 2008, 11:25 AM~9788733
> *ya i'm jealous that I only weight 185 and I'm not a fat disgusting piece of shit that smells like hot sick ass! :uh:  :barf:
> *



:uh: IT'S NOT NICE TO TALK ABOUT YOUR "MOMMA" LIKE THAT!!!!!! :0


----------



## MR.559




----------



## chris23

:wow:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 26 2008, 01:44 PM~9789651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be fun to customize


----------



## Str8crazy80

:yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 05:49 PM~9790459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that, thats creative


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 26 2008, 03:06 PM~9790220
> *that would be fun to customize
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

CASPER AND CASPER :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 05:25 PM~9797541
> *
> *


That guy should be flipping off the purple wall.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 05:22 PM~9797518
> *
> CASPER AND CASPER :0
> *


^^^^^^^^ Jail bait.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 02:53 PM~9790484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was a really good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

*SKINNISSCHWINN!!!!
SMOKE WEED EVERY DAY!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 06:22 PM~9797518
> *
> CASPER AND CASPER :0
> *


BOTH ARE FRIENDLY GHOST


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Badass93

It's a new project?
 












I want the wheels for my 2008 project... :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 09:49 PM~9799143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKINNISCHWINN!!!!
> SMOKE WEED EVERY DAY!!!
> *


uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 02:04 AM~9800940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipp


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats a bike that was donated to us so that we can raffle it off at our show. It doesnt look like that anymore. That pics about two years old.


----------



## Lil Spanks

RIGHT :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 07:24 PM~9798966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:angel:


----------



## lil_chemito86

i know i've posted this shit many times. but isnt the topic suppost to be about bike random pics? dont hate


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 09:24 PM~9798966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HEARD THROUGH RESOURSES THAT THIS GOT SOLD TO JAPAN..........WERE ALL GOING TO MISS IT


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 29 2008, 09:06 AM~9805008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i've posted this shit many times. but isnt the topic suppost to be about bike random pics? dont hate
> *


no one will hate bro, thats a clean biike


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 28 2008, 09:55 PM~9807080
> *no one will hate bro, thats a clean biike
> *


x2 post bigger pics


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 04:31 PM~9805204
> *I HEARD THROUGH RESOURSES THAT THIS GOT SOLD TO JAPAN..........WERE ALL GOING TO MISS IT
> *


 :scrutinize: :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ok got a question


well im new to the whole bondo thing and as many of u may know i dont know how to do it so i got a question

when bondoing on a tank, do i just put it on the weld spots or do i need to do the whole thing

and also if i want to make a tank like this








( full and round)
is that all in the bondo or is that all metal work???

also any suggestions on bondo brands


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SIC'N'TWISTED 2's NEW FORKS :happysad:


----------



## skinnischwinn

"juangotti" HAS A NEW SPONSER 4 HIS RED BIKE,HE'S THE NEW "KOOLAID MAN"-WAY 2 GO "PORK CHOP" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 29 2008, 06:01 PM~9810528
> *I WANT "juangotti"  AS MY NEW SPONSER 4 MY BIKE, I LIKE THE "KOOLAID MAN" AND "PORK CHOPS" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wow. :0


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2008, 05:53 AM~9811042
> *I SLEEP WITH KANGAROO'S.  :0
> *



:0







:0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Str8crazy80

:barf:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 PM~9808936
> *SIC'N'TWISTED 2's NEW FORKS :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16 " :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Badass93

where are the customs faced parts?
are you sold it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 29 2008, 11:54 AM~9812867
> * where are the customs faced parts?
> are you sold it?
> *


long gone


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 12:04 PM~9812909
> *long gone
> *


 :0 git some show gold dtwist fork braces


----------



## Badass93

No,i just like your bike with the custom fork...i'm curious :happysad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 12:19 PM~9813020
> *:0 git some show gold dtwist fork braces
> *


the only thing im looking for is twisted handlebars


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 29 2008, 12:24 PM~9813048
> *No,i just like your bike with the custom fork...i'm curious :happysad:
> *


i sold all the custom stuff except the fenders which are for sale


----------



## chris23

:uh: how much $$$$ your asking for the fenders????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 29 2008, 04:20 PM~9814451
> *:uh: how much $$$$ your asking for the fenders????
> *


Do you have a attitude or do you not know the different between smileys? :happysad:


----------



## chris23

what that F*&#???? i just ask him a question... what are you tripping on :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 29 2008, 04:24 PM~9814491
> *what that F*&#???? i just ask him a question... what are you tripping on :angry:
> *


No b.s dude I see you post this smiley alot :uh: . Im like is this dude mad about something. IDK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

na im not mad at you... i just trip out what he said about hes fenders


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 AM~9812832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE I HAVE ALL FLAT TWISTED FORKS GOLD PLATED IF U INTERESTED THEY IN GOOD SHAPE 















LMK IF U INTERESTED


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 12:49 PM~9812832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

get some bleech white, a wire brush and clean them dame whitewalls danny!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 29 2008, 05:42 PM~9815773
> *get some bleech white, a wire brush and clean them dame whitewalls danny!!!!
> *


for what ???????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## chris23

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 12:49 PM~9812832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


even better as a 2 wheerer


----------



## chris23

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil_chemito86

:rofl:


----------



## chris23

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 30 2008, 11:23 PM~9828459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 09:09 PM~8573141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a nice frame :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

my 32,000th post


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2008, 07:43 PM~9835773
> *my 32,000th post
> *


 :0 :cheesy: congrats


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2008, 07:43 PM~9835773
> *my 32,000th post
> *


damn, how do you do it? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 29 2008, 03:24 PM~9814491
> *what that F*&#???? i just ask him a question... what are you tripping on :angry:
> *


usually when people use this, :uh: Its not a positive thing. Thats why hes asking.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2008, 08:43 PM~9835773
> *my 32,000th post
> *


damn i thought i was a whore lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 1 2008, 10:33 AM~9841009
> *damn i thought i was a whore lol
> *


nope NOE out wored you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 AM~9841073
> *nope NOE out wored you
> *


X32,000


----------



## Badass93

:scrutinize:  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 1 2008, 12:05 PM~9841782
> *:scrutinize:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

WOOOOW  du gros on dirai :0 :0


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 30 2008, 07:35 PM~9826291
> *:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahaha este buey !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 1 2008, 09:13 PM~9842266
> *WOOOOW    du gros on dirai  :0  :0
> *


Maybe... 
you can't see all the work on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 2 2008, 12:50 AM~9847173
> *Maybe...
> you can't see all the work on my frame :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 1 2008, 12:05 PM~9841782
> *:scrutinize:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you makeing custom fenders ?


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean looking frame


----------



## Badass93

:yes: custom secret fenders :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 11:29 AM~9840973
> *damn, how do you do it?  :dunno:
> *


i think i would have had about 100,000 by now if i was still working at the insurance company


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2008, 05:07 PM~9850663
> *i think i would have had about 100,000 by now if i was still working at the insurance company
> *


the good ole days huh? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 06:08 PM~9850671
> *the good ole days huh?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i was on layitlow all 8 hours, then some more when i would get home


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## mitchell26

thats badass.


----------



## noe_from_texas

which one?


----------



## mitchell26

white rose..i forgot to quote it lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, i really liked that bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 2 2008, 06:20 PM~9850746
> *white rose..i forgot to quote it lol
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 96tippin3




----------



## 96tippin3

^^^^^^ ribbed for her pleasure 2006 ^^^^^^


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Feb 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9851603
> *
> *


i love that frame :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:00 PM~9852679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a raul is that considered semi cuz of the cut seat pole?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 2 2008, 11:24 PM~9852794
> *a raul is that considered semi cuz of the cut seat pole?
> *


Yes because he also has behind the seat post and behind the crank filled in. He says it depends on the judge but sometimes hes a mild and sometimes he gets put in semi.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:25 PM~9852805
> *Yes because he also has behind the seat post and behind the crank filled in. He says it depends on the judge but sometimes hes a mild and sometimes he gets put in semi.
> *



thanks, my nephew wants to go mild and was wanting to do the tank and cut the pole


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 2 2008, 11:27 PM~9852813
> *thanks, my nephew wants to go mild and was wanting to do the tank and cut the pole
> *


 :cheesy: me too


----------



## MR.559

i put this together for him  















> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2008, 11:31 PM~9852839
> *:cheesy: me too
> *


----------



## MR.559

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-BIKE_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 2lowsyn

has anyone seen my cat ?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:05 PM~9819147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 07:21 PM~9685208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn
> *


that is really really sick !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2007, 02:49 PM~8970589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 01:00 PM~9854993
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i got a puppy in my van.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 3 2008, 01:55 AM~9853432
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-BIKE_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


page not responding


----------



## MR.559

item # 300194988544


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-BIKE_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem



> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 3 2008, 12:12 PM~9855082
> *page not responding
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 3 2008, 12:30 PM~9855174
> *item # 300194988544
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-BIKE_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

FART.


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9855666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## DA_SQUID

just a sneek peak of 08' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2008, 02:45 PM~9855666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 07:09 AM~9855822
> *nice
> *


x2 thats rad


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean crank


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2008, 02:45 PM~9855666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!!!!

nice fukn work! :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 3 2008, 04:09 PM~9855822-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 04:58 PM~9856139
> *x2 thats rad
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 86' [email protected] 3 2008, 06:10 PM~9856514
> *  clean crank
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2008, 07:52 PM~9856932
> *DETAIL  DETAIL DETAIL!!!!
> 
> nice fukn work! :0
> *


Thanks! It's all about the details!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 3 2008, 02:04 PM~9855798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i like


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9855666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2008, 05:54 PM~9856938
> *Thanks!  It's all about the details!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yep and you nailed it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 02:09 PM~9862728
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 02:12 PM~9862761
> *what is that?
> *


its part of this one bike but Im going to cut it off and put something else in there.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 02:14 PM~9862777
> *its part of this one bike but Im going to cut it off and put something else in there.
> *


Oh I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 5 2008, 12:09 AM~9862728-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Feb 5 2008, 12:12 AM~9862761
> *what is that?
> *


Its another work of art from Wicked Customs but you know that's before he cleans it up :thumbsup:


































:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

:0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 4 2008, 03:02 PM~9863069
> *Its another work of art from Wicked Customs  but you know that's before he cleans it up :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


great


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## chris23

CLEAN A$$ BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Feb 5 2008, 05:10 AM~9868171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that black one is bad ass


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Feb 5 2008, 05:10 AM~9868171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ALWAYS LIKE THE CHICANO PARKE BIKE


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 02:13 AM~9867706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


link?>


----------



## Str8crazy80

:nosad: it was just a random pic i found. but try and look them up


----------



## Str8crazy80

ifound a new smiley


----------



## Str8crazy80

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 5 2008, 08:42 PM~9872444
> *link?>
> *


ogabel.com


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 6 2008, 05:18 PM~9875596
> *ogabel.com
> *


yep...last time i heard they sold out.


----------



## 96tippin3

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 3 2008, 12:11 AM~9852729
> *i love that frame  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro  put sum hrs into it, glad it came out the way it did


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 6 2008, 10:02 AM~9875509
> *ifound a new smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i took out my back seat and i think i found the OG key. :cheesy: it fit the ingnition


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 7 2008, 08:51 AM~9884250
> *i took out my back seat and i think i found the OG key.  :cheesy: it fit the ingnition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from you're sixfo man?

post some pics of it one time


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TEKILA61904




----------



## TEKILA61904




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Feb 10 2008, 02:17 AM~9907142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dog


----------



## TEKILA61904




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

ill take 2 of those in 16" :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9907175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 10 2008, 02:30 AM~9907188
> *ill take 2 of those in 16" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:30 AM~9907190
> *
> *


ive been trying to make some lazer cut rims, just dont know how to get hubs


----------



## TEKILA61904




----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Feb 10 2008, 02:36 AM~9907209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that. Is it a mask


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9907175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH U PAID FOR THEM I ALSO WANT SOME CUSTOM RIMS 
WHO MADE THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 10 2008, 06:13 AM~9907426
> *HOW MUCH U PAID FOR THEM I ALSO WANT SOME CUSTOM RIMS
> WHO MADE THEM
> *


I got that pic back in 2006. I dont remember whos they were.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 10 2008, 02:33 AM~9907200
> *ive been trying to make some lazer cut rims, just dont know how to get hubs
> *


No one knows how to get them. I know some people that tried but its not really easy I guess.


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 12:13 AM~9867706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Where I can buy these :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

OGABLE.com


----------



## mistargreen

doesn't work :thumbsdown:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 10 2008, 12:12 PM~9908898
> *doesn't work  :thumbsdown:
> *


OGABELOWNED


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 10 2008, 11:28 AM~9908039
> *:0  :0  Where I can buy these  :0
> *


sold out and discontinued


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9907175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are very nice rims


----------



## 86' Chevy

:0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 11:40 PM~9930554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i need rims like these for my bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 11:40 PM~9930554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i need rims like these for my bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 14 2008, 08:01 PM~9945650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

its alright...


----------



## 817Lowrider

that shit is baddd


----------



## chris23

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

that frame is clean. who did the striping?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

that kickstand is fugly.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2008, 08:17 PM~9945798
> *that shit is baddd
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:36 PM~9946471
> *that kickstand is fugly.
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:32 PM~9946440
> *that frame is clean. who did the striping?
> *


this 1 guy named marvin


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 14 2008, 08:01 PM~9945650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR FRAME CAME OUT NICE HOMIE BUT U SHOULDVE TAKEN THE KICKSTAND OUT B4 U HAD IT PAINTED 
IF U GONNA TRY TO TAKE IT OUT NOW U PROLLY GONNA MESS UP THE PAINT


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 15 2008, 05:32 AM~9947905
> *UR FRAME CAME OUT NICE HOMIE BUT U SHOULDVE TAKEN THE KICKSTAND OUT B4 U HAD IT PAINTED
> IF U GONNA TRY TO TAKE IT OUT NOW U PROLLY GONNA  MESS UP THE PAINT
> *


i know but back then i didnt know how 2 take out the kickstand


----------



## las_crucez

i'm bored


----------



## 86' Chevy

Clean red frame


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 14 2008, 08:17 PM~9945798-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shit is baddd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:33 PM~9945947
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 14 2008, 09:32 PM~9946440
> *that frame is clean. who did the striping?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:29 AM~9947446
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:32 AM~9947905
> *UR FRAME CAME OUT NICE HOMIE BUT U SHOULDVE TAKEN THE KICKSTAND OUT B4 U HAD IT PAINTED
> IF U GONNA TRY TO TAKE IT OUT NOW U PROLLY GONNA  MESS UP THE PAINT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-86' Chevy_@Feb 15 2008, 07:31 PM~9953228
> *Clean red frame
> *


thanx


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 10 2008, 08:28 AM~9908039
> *:0  :0  Where I can buy these  :0
> *


shoes.com


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## pimp

:0 I NEED A LOAN



> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 08:48 AM~9977729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 07:48 AM~9977729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 7 2008, 12:51 AM~9884250
> *i took out my back seat and i think i found the OG key.  :cheesy: it fit the ingnition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those keys are for the locking gas cap...my brothers 41 has the same exact keys to the gas cap...


----------



## 86' Chevy

thats what my gas tank keys look like too


----------



## Str8crazy80

Damm.. well it fit my ingnition so thats all i care about now. i was fixing to have to call a lock smith to come mess with it so i could git the ingnition switch out but i found that key under the carpet under my back seat and it worked out so i'm happy


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 10:11 PM~9982906
> *Damm.. well it fit my ingnition so thats all i care about now. i was fixing to have to call a lock smith to come mess with it so i could git the ingnition switch out but i found that key under the carpet under my back seat and it worked out so i'm happy
> *


thats because its an old key hole. it wears out when putting in the key in to many times. at that rate you will be able to turn your car on with any key.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 19 2008, 09:16 PM~9982967
> *thats because its an old key hole. it wears out when putting in the key in to many times. at that rate you will be able to turn your car on with any key.
> *


  :no: tried it it dosent work only that key dose


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 what is happening over there :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

fruit of the loom lowriding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h--qydKy7Pk&NR=1


----------



## Str8crazy80

burger king
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature=related

wish i had a boss like that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOhkE2KI5uU&NR=1


----------



## las_crucez

^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ^^^^^


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 23 2008, 03:14 PM~10012838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE REAL D'Z K/OFF/?

THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NYC BITCHES


















NYC JAIL ROCKUS ISLAND


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## D Twist




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 05:51 PM~10019547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2008, 07:54 PM~10019554
> *thats tight
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10019547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this remind me of a topic, :0 why is drop em bike posted :uh:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 08:02 PM~10019620
> *this remind me of a topic,  :0  why is drop em bike posted  :uh:
> *


ooops my bad


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 07:10 PM~10019672
> *ooops my bad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10019620
> *this remind me of a topic,  :0  why is drop em bike posted  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## D Twist

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10019750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 08:21 PM~10019772
> *:biggrin:
> *


:machinegun: stop whoring!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 07:22 PM~10019779
> *:machinegun: stop whoring!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you caught me lmfao


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 08:23 PM~10019789
> *damn you caught me lmfao
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 07:23 PM~10019797
> *
> *


now you are :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 08:26 PM~10019815
> *now you are  :biggrin:
> *


shit you got me! :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid

A cool 4 sale a green frame under schwinn parts!


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by basher91+Feb 13 2008, 09:59 PM~9932905-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo_RIDING_LOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 13 2008, 10:40 AM~9930554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> i need rims like these for my bike
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Seek it on 3w-chopperus-com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10019547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much D shipped 47715 :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> Talib (MYAS),Feb 24 2008, 06:43 PM~10019947]
> i need rims like these for my bike


Seek it on 3w-chopperus-com
[/quote]
wat?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> i need rims like these for my bike


Seek it on 3w-chopperus-com
[/quote]
or hit up me for a pair we make them all steel :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 08:44 PM~10019961
> *how much D shipped 47715 :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice d I see my parts on a retired featured bike.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10020660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice d I see my parts on a retired featured bike.
> *


ya...um... I'm not sure how that book got into that pic. :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 08:14 PM~10020660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice d I see my parts on a retired featured bike.
> *


i got one question


whats the purpose of the twisted bolt if you can see it


i like it though 

just wondering


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:19 PM~10020713
> *i got one question
> whats the purpose of the twisted bolt if you can see it
> i like it though
> 
> just wondering
> *


you can see it through the birdcage!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

never mind

dumb question

you can see it through the bird cage :twak: :twak: 


btw 

thats badd

d twist u make some clean ass parts


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:22 PM~10020738
> *never mind
> 
> dumb question
> 
> you can see it through the bird cage :twak:  :twak:
> btw
> 
> thats badd
> 
> d twist u make some clean ass parts
> *


 thanks man!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10020759
> *thanks man!
> *


if i decide to build another bike

i will make sure to hit you up for the parts which may happen soon because my nephew wants me to build him one


----------



## D Twist

not even fully cleaned up yet!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:28 PM~10020799
> *if i decide to build another bike
> 
> i will make sure to hit you up for the parts which may happen soon because my nephew wants me to build him one
> *


just hit me up when you are ready, I'm really busy right now the Legions BC! :biggrin:


----------



## slo




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 24 2008, 09:44 PM~10021613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the head seems weird i think it needs more support


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10021657
> *the head seems weird i think it needs more support
> *


agreed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10017219
> *NYC  BITCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC JAIL ROCKUS ISLAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9907175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10022235
> *:|
> *


we can do rims like that now :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10022267
> *we can do rims like that now  :0
> *


----------



## DynoDan




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10022267
> *we can do rims like that now  :0
> *


FOR HOW MUCH


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10020614
> *I'll let you know :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:28 AM~10024460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


galacticly gay.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10024472
> *galacticly gay.
> *


Hey I bought that off of Ebay I own that bike :twak: Its cherry bro :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 25 2008, 05:43 AM~10023281
> *FOR HOW MUCH
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10024487
> *Hey I bought that off of Ebay I own that bike :twak:  Its cherry bro :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


great


----------



## Drop'em

hahahahahahahahaha. DICK RIDER. At least ours look better before the finished product. You might have to replace that birdcage it looks like youcut into it to much. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GET OFF OUR DICK





> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10020829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even fully cleaned up yet!!
> *


----------



## Drop'em

hahahahahahahahaha. DICK RIDER. At least ours look better before the finished product. You might have to replace that birdcage it looks like youcut into it to much. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GET OFF OUR DICK





> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10020829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even fully cleaned up yet!!
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10024508
> *pm sent
> *


I'm guessing your price is going to be $400 right? That's because you lowball your builders. You offer them peanuts for your parts so you can keep your price low and drive the market value of prices down and phuck up the real shops that are out there doing parts for reasonable prices I already know the story bro :nosad: Not hating but its just how you do things. Which I dont give a damn but bro why you gotta slap someone in the face like "I'll pay you $100 to do those rims for me" ya know? That's just not cool. To get the perfect bead all the way around, grinding, etc is hours of labor 

But eh WTF do I care? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 05:51 PM~10019547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I tell you what, you think you all bad and shit, you aint got no freaking design on your parts. Everytime I see your web page is the same thing over n over. I guess I had to do something in other for you to get an idea. I like the way you have my trike posted on there too. Yu might dick ride those parts now


----------



## TonyO

back to topic.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:50 AM~10024629
> *back to topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOU TOO


----------



## TonyO

My rachet tie down of choice :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10024642
> *FUCK YOU TOO
> *


What did I do? I ain't steppin your toes that whole twisted fight is you and Dtwist, I got my own battles on my end


----------



## Drop'em

PROBLEMAS




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:46 AM~10024601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:53 AM~10024664
> *What did I do?  I ain't steppin your toes  that whole twisted fight is you and Dtwist, I got my own battles on my end
> *


I think drop em just wants to fight everyone. Thats why hes so violent.


----------



## Drop'em

I KNOW, THATS MY WAY OF SAYING WUZ UP TO YOU BROTHER



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:53 AM~10024664
> *What did I do?  I ain't steppin your toes  that whole twisted fight is you and Dtwist, I got my own battles on my end
> *


----------



## Drop'em

No, Raul I like everyone and I plan on getting along with people but D-TWIST screwed up. I have no respect for him after what he did. Anywyas he is the only person I hate on lil. CALI, TEXAS, FLORIDA, ARIZONA AND THE REST OF THE US I HAVE LOVE FOR. FUCK D-TWIST





> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10024685
> *I think drop em just wants to fight everyone. Thats why hes so violent.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 10:58 AM~10024713
> *No, Raul I like everyone and I plan on getting along with people but D-TWIST screwed up. I have no respect for him after what he did. Anywyas he is the only person I hate on lil. CALI, TEXAS, FLORIDA, ARIZONA AND THE REST OF THE US I HAVE LOVE FOR. FUCK D-TWIST
> *


great


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 11:01 AM~10024725
> *great
> *



I know I have a bad temper my wife tells me all the time, but haterz I cant stand them bro. Im a good person to get along with n a person that can be trusted, theres not that many around homie. People screw that shit up by getting on my bad side. Im glad he is the only one that I hate. I know you shouldnt say things like that in this world but you know how those haterz make you feel sometimes


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:46 PM~10024601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this urs tony :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
copying your stem? no *mocking* is you more like it, I had my 10 year son weld that up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10024756
> *Is this urs tony :thumbsup:
> *



THATS REC'S BEFORE IT GOT SPRAYED LIKE 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## D Twist

besides if you didn't make that stem, why are you so defensive about it??
They guy that made should be embarassed you put him out there like that!


----------



## Drop'em

Dont worry about, just worry about the finished product bro. We might of started out in the wrong way, but imgoing to be the bigger man about it and say that you do good work but you shouldnt of done what you did. The past is that past. Im just going to let our parts and bikes to the shit talking for us



> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 25 2008, 11:09 AM~10024803
> *besides if you didn't make that stem, why are you so defensive about it??
> They guy that made should be embarassed you put him out there like that!
> *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 01:12 PM~10024821
> *Dont worry about, just worry about the finished product bro. We might of started out in the wrong way, but imgoing to be the bigger man about it and say that you do good work but you shouldnt of done what you did. The past is that past. Im just going to let our parts and bikes to the shit talking for us
> *


fair enough!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 11:04 AM~10024752
> *I know I have a bad temper my wife tells me all the time, but haterz I cant stand them bro. Im a good person to get along with n a person that can be trusted, theres not that many around homie. People screw that shit up by getting on my bad side. Im glad he is the only one that I hate. I know you shouldnt say things like that in this world but you know how those haterz make you feel sometimes
> *


I suggest that a person in your position be careful with what they say because your members see and read every word you type. Not only that but the general public that passes by as well. Im pretty sure that most of your members would like to have there parts made by d twist. I dont think you should mess it up for them if they ever have the opportunity.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 01:44 PM~10025111
> *I suggest that a person in your position be careful with what they say because your members see and read every word you type. Not only that but the general public that passes by as well. Im pretty sure that most of your members would like to have there parts made by d twist. I dont think you should mess it up for them if they ever have the opportunity.
> *


well put and I have made up my mind if ANY Exclusive guys hit me up for parts!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10024642
> *FUCK YOU TOO
> *


What did I do? I ain't steppin your toes that whole twisted fight is you and Dtwist, I got my own battles on my end


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 11:44 AM~10025111
> *I suggest that a person in your position be careful with what they say because your members see and read every word you type. Not only that but the general public that passes by as well. Im pretty sure that most of your members would like to have there parts made by d twist. I dont think you should mess it up for them if they ever have the opportunity.
> *



I know. I already apologized to D. I would also want to apologize to everyone that got to read the trash talking we did. It wasnt all me, but I want to be the biger man about it and apologize to everyone. I wouldnt care if members of EXCLUSIVE got parts from D-TWIST, I would too. So lets keep lowriding.


I DONT HATE D-TWIST NOMORE. WE COOL NOW


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10025375
> *What did I do?  I ain't steppin your toes  that whole twisted fight is you and Dtwist, I got my own battles on my end
> *


ESTUPIDO! I ANSWERED THAT ALREADY BROTHER. THAT MY WAY OF SAYING HELLO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 10:32 PM~10025540
> *ESTUPIDO! I ANSWERED THAT ALREADY BROTHER. THAT MY WAY OF SAYING HELLO
> *


my bad, damn server double posted and I wasn't even on here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 10:28 PM~10025514
> *I know. I already apologized to D. I would also want to apologize to everyone that got to read the trash talking we did. It wasnt all me, but I want to be the biger man about it and apologize to everyone. I wouldnt care if members of EXCLUSIVE got parts from D-TWIST, I would too. So lets keep lowriding.
> I DONT HATE D-TWIST NOMORE. WE COOL NOW
> *


Well the way I see it is you two should just do what you do. SIC713 does twisted parts too but he don't get up in here competing against Bone Collector or DTwist. I mean hell SIC713 even learned how to do the DTwist style on his own but he figured phuck that he'd rather paint because that's what's in demand where he's at right now so he's painting and staying away from twisted stuff for now.

So is there peace between the two builders now? If not look at the tits on her and try to calm down :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Taco's design


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10025618
> *my bad,  damn server double posted and I wasn't even on here
> *


ok. you forgiving. So what the deal bro. Im not going to PHOENIX I had to take a trip to the RIO GRANDE VALLEY to get up Noe bro but good luck.


----------



## TonyO

This is the Lowrider 69 steering wheel that is being redone


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10025618
> *my bad,  damn server double posted and I wasn't even on here
> *


ok. you forgiving. So what the deal bro. Im not going to PHOENIX I had to take a trip to the RIO GRANDE VALLEY to get up Noe bro but good luck.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10025658
> *Well the way I see it is you two should just do what you do.  SIC713 does twisted parts too but he don't get up in here competing against Bone Collector or DTwist.  I mean hell SIC713 even learned how to do the DTwist style on his own but he figured phuck that  he'd rather paint because that's what's in demand where he's at right now so he's painting and staying away from twisted stuff for now.
> 
> So is there peace between the two builders now?  If not look at the tits on her and try to calm down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes there is peace, I might order some parts from him. If he wants to do buisness with me.


----------



## TonyO

DP again :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

peace:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

AZ War Chief's bike:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Nemesis bike


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Still got sword parts for sale:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## UNIDOS

wrong pic post


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 25 2008, 10:55 PM~10025782
> *wrong pic post
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10025768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iam digging the 6 cup holders that pimpin


----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 12:28 PM~10025514
> *I know. I already apologized to D. I would also want to apologize to everyone that got to read the trash talking we did. It wasnt all me, but I want to be the biger man about it and apologize to everyone. I wouldnt care if members of EXCLUSIVE got parts from D-TWIST, I would too. So lets keep lowriding.
> I DONT HATE D-TWIST NOMORE. WE COOL NOW
> *


I dont want to have this conversation again mister.


----------



## TonyO

TNT Forks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 11:49 AM~10024621
> *I'm guessing your price is going to be $400  right?  That's because you lowball your builders.  You offer them peanuts for your parts so you can keep your price low and drive the market value of prices down and phuck up the real shops that are out there doing parts for reasonable prices  I already know the story bro :nosad:  Not hating but its just how you do things.  Which I dont give a damn but bro why you gotta slap someone in the face like "I'll pay you $100 to do those rims for me"  ya know?  That's just not cool.  To get the perfect bead all the way around, grinding, etc is hours of labor
> 
> But eh WTF do I care? :dunno:
> *


damn here you are on my dick again dude yea i keep my prices low and no i do not LOWBALL my builders theya ll make money just ask JUSTDEEZ,KUSTOMBUILDER,TATT2DANNY dude i pay all them people and still have low prices :uh: cause i look out for the people that does not have alot of money to spend on there bikes so i do not RAPE them on prices  

so tony get off my nuts and worry about your business


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10026239
> *damn here you are on my dick again dude yea i keep my prices low and no i do not LOWBALL my builders theya ll make money just ask JUSTDEEZ,KUSTOMBUILDER,TATT2DANNY dude i pay all them people and still have low prices  :uh:  cause i look out for the people that does not have alot of money to spend on there bikes so i do not RAPE them on prices
> 
> so tony get off my nuts and worry about your business
> *



I dont rape anybody for prices, my prices are fair market value. :uh:


----------



## TonyO

TonyO and Dtwist


----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike. 16" Semi Custom show winner. All custom parts by TNT.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10026246
> *I dont rape anybody for prices, my prices are fair market value.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i needed a laugh


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 26 2008, 12:00 AM~10026281
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i needed a laugh
> *


www.toyshopcustom.com that's my real competitor. I compete against the best I dont worry about small time shops that talk like they're big.


----------



## TonyO

old school


----------



## TonyO

old school


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 03:02 PM~10026296
> *www.toyshopcustom.com  that's my real competitor.  I compete against the best I dont worry about small time shops that talk like they're big.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: any more jokes 


but on the real i talked to TACO yesterday and he asked for the fighting to stop and i told him i will as long as you do not start your shit but we can see you can not suck your dick sucking lips :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10026262
> *Pirate bike.  16" Semi Custom show winner.  All custom parts by TNT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it when people steal my pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Fantasy is now Pink TacOwned










Detail


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 02:02 PM~10026296
> *www.toyshopcustom.com  that's my real competitor.  I compete against the best I dont worry about small time shops that talk like they're big.
> *


if you don't care, how come you been puttin al your time into whoring up his topic for the last 6 months? :uh:


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## Badass93

I know these bikes


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE EXCLUSIVE PICTURE


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 25 2008, 10:40 PM~10026588
> *I know these bikes
> *


sure you do :biggrin:  

supp with you man long time :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10026180
> *I dont want to have this conversation again mister.
> *



Yes! SIR................................ :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pic.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

im sorry i forgot whos bike this is from LIL but n my book its practically at the top of my list


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10026558
> *if you don't care, how come you been puttin al your time into whoring up his topic for the last 6 months? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 03:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 03:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any close ups of the purple bike?


----------



## AMB1800

yes noe, i'm at school now but i will post some pics when i'm home

check www.djoce.fr, they should be some pics on there too

the bike was made by the painter, engraver and a shop of france and is for sale i think


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT GOLD PLATE OR ANODIZED GOLD  :dunno:


----------



## D Twist

All cleaned up and ready for chrome! 
Anyone interested in this stem pm me with offers.
*Not starting anything, I just don't need this stem!*


----------



## Badass93

Neither,i'm not sure but the gold forks are in brass because the chrome and gold plating are more expensive(in France) than a brass fork with polishing... :0 
And the forks were hand engraved!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10032725
> *Neither,i'm not sure but the gold forks are in brass because the chrome and gold plating are more expensive(in France) than a brass fork with polishing... :0
> And the forks were hand engraved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brass plating looks better and lasts longer than gold :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2008, 09:29 AM~10032753
> *Brass plating looks better and lasts longer than gold :thumbsup:
> *


it's not plated brass, they are made out of solid brass! I remember when he posted up the pics of the guy engraving them. Polish them out they look like gold, just like you glasses I did for you Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 26 2008, 05:34 PM~10032764
> *it's not plated brass, they are made out of solid brass! I remember when he posted up the pics of the guy engraving them. Polish them out they look like gold, just like you glasses I did for you Tony. :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah. Well WTF do you get brass sheet metal? :dunno:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2008, 10:07 AM~10032885
> *Oh yeah.  Well WTF do you get brass sheet metal? :dunno:
> *


metal supply store


----------



## Badass93

it's right homies, solid brass not plated!!! just polished.
go to the guy site:
http://www.ericloos.com/lowrider.html


----------



## Badass93

sorry double post


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10026580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes yes sweet dreamz right there


----------



## BASH3R

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10033145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Is that a child molester and that's his collection of kids' bikes he's picked up over the years? :dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2008, 10:21 AM~10033610
> *Is that a child molester and that's his collection of kids' bikes he's picked up over the years? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahaha


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Feb 26 2008, 04:57 PM~10033101
> *yes yes sweet dreamz right there
> *


be ready to help setin up that big bitch at the pro rider jam :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 26 2008, 09:07 AM~10033145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


REPOST


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 26 2008, 08:04 PM~10038021
> *REPOST
> *


X5963


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10038054
> *X5963
> *


X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10038054
> *X5963
> *


X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10038054
> *X5963
> *


X99999999999999999


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FUCK BITCH TRIPLE POST :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## classic detail




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Feb 26 2008, 09:22 PM~10038221
> *
> *


now that is bad :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 26 2008, 08:23 PM~10038229
> *now that is bad :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Drop'em

BUSY DAY AT THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10038271
> *BUSY DAY AT THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10038271
> *BUSY DAY AT THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now wheres my ski mask? :0


----------



## The Phoenix

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 26 2008, 11:07 AM~10033145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 27 2008, 06:33 AM~10038303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah yeah old school. That will never be defeated in Special Interest category :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

im selling my set of 20 inch 214 spoke stainless wheels


2 20s and 1 16

$200

hit me up if your interested


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 08:13 PM~10045982
> *pics
> *


i will try by 2 marro if someone is really interested

dont really want to go and clean em all up and snap some pics if no ones gonna get em

o yea and thats plus shipping


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

they are the same as mine on the raider bike just all stainless not chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10046028
> *they are the same as mine just all stainless not chrome
> *


cool. lmk I want them


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 27 2008, 08:19 PM~10046028
> *they are the same as mine on the raider bike just all stainless not chrome
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

heres some pics they are dirty



























and also i got alot of people wanting them so i guess i wil take the highest payer

and keep in mind its your bid pluss shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10054684
> *heres some pics they are dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also i got alot of people wanting them so i guess i wil take the highest payer
> 
> and keep in mind its your bid pluss shipping
> *


damn :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

o yea and the reason the spokes look rust is cuuz of da reflection of da floor


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 29 2008, 02:14 AM~10056093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

that little trike is bad who's is it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10058822
> *that little trike is bad who's is it
> *


what is it?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2008, 11:21 AM~10033610
> *Is that a child molester and that's his collection of kids' bikes he's picked up over the years? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


sure does look like a child molestor, come to think of it, he looks kinda familiar :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 29 2008, 07:59 PM~10061171
> *sure does look like a child molestor, come to think of it, he looks kinda familiar :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Feb 29 2008, 02:32 PM~10058822-->
> 
> 
> 
> that little trike is bad who's is it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure just found the pic in the off topic.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10058842
> *what is it?
> *


its a vacuum cleaner converted into a trike! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

man these are sick!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 29 2008, 11:08 PM~10062464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man these are sick!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean rims


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10072817
> *Killa lowrider (aka Joe Money) ,here's some pics of your steering wheel! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10073008
> *
> *


that is nice but chrome is going to be a bitch lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 2 2008, 10:16 PM~10073051
> *that is nice but chrome is going to be a bitch lol
> *


Thank god I'm not the chromer!! :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10073058
> *Thank god I'm not the chromer!!  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 2 2008, 10:25 PM~10073150
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 1 2008, 12:56 AM~10062377
> *not sure just found the pic in the off topic.
> its a vacuum cleaner converted into a trike! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was goin to say :cheesy:


----------



## Spankz

My little newphew frame ready for murals cant decide wat theme i want to go with though. Prolly wait till i get the fenders done.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10081831
> *My little newphew frame ready for murals cant decide wat theme i want to go with though. Prolly wait till i get the fenders done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go with a haunting theme  :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10081850
> *go with a haunting theme   :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking of going with an IT theme but aint sure if it will go good with blue


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10081831
> *My little newphew frame ready for murals cant decide wat theme i want to go with though. Prolly wait till i get the fenders done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice color. Do you have any close ups of the frame?


----------



## chris23

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 23 2008, 04:14 PM~10012838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 4 2008, 03:16 PM~10087033
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 01:34 PM~10085894
> *Thats a nice color. Do you have any close ups of the frame?
> *


 :biggrin: I dont have any close up yet but wen i send it to get murals i would .......it is 4 coats of deep blue and 2 coats of clear and ill add 2 or more after i get some murals done


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Anyone got pictures of the bike GOLD RUSH?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i do but not on this computer


----------



## Raguness

"Total Knockout" Las Vegas Super Show 25th Anniversary Tour.


----------



## lowridersfinest

KLASSIC


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10109820
> *KLASSIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thats darion i wounder how good he did at PHX


----------



## noe_from_texas

i love that bike, sweet and simple


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I had time today to work on this one frame I have had for a while now. I havent touched it in maybe two years? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone remember this frame? It was in bad shape.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is all I got done today. If I have time tomorrow I will finish it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

DAMN that frame was beat up!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

One of the worst frames I have had to work with.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 08:36 PM~10123052
> *One of the worst frames I have had to work with.
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 07:36 PM~10123052
> *One of the worst frames I have had to work with.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
wonder where you got it from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 01:43 AM~10125285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wonder where you got it from.
> 
> *


But it came to you like that right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2008, 02:48 AM~10125296
> *But it came to you like that right?
> *


off ebay
:yessad:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 6 2008, 08:56 PM~10109820
> *KLASSIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a clean bike... :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## D Twist

Stopped snowing and the driveway is all cleaned out!!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

WOW thats a lot of snow we got no snow in kelowna bc it is all gone now


----------



## AMB1800

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 9 2008, 12:46 PM~10126769
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


X200000000 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 9 2008, 05:43 AM~10125599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

this is all i have to say


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 03:31 PM~10126994
> *this is all i have to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10127003
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i seen it and i was like HELL YEA


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont get it. please educate me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 01:36 PM~10127012
> *I dont get it. please educate me.
> *


 :twak: get it now lmfao


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 03:36 PM~10127012
> *I dont get it. please educate me.
> *


in the far northeast/midwest we get lots of white stuff called snow (not cocaine), and it happens for a long time to the point where it gets annoying, and this is that point where it is at its most annoying


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 9 2008, 01:38 PM~10127021
> *in the far northeast/midwest we get lots of white stuff called snow (not cocaine), and it happens for a long time to the point where it gets annoying, and this is that point where it is at its most annoying
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 9 2008, 01:53 PM~10127090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 9 2008, 12:53 PM~10127090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKED TO RIDE THAT BIKE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10127142
> *I LIKED TO RIDE THAT BIKE
> *


yea get a work out and a half :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 9 2008, 12:44 PM~10126763
> *Stopped snowing and the driveway is all cleaned out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yall got snowed in too :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 9 2008, 03:34 PM~10127521
> *yall got snowed in too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 9 2008, 01:38 PM~10127021
> *in the far northeast/midwest we get lots of white stuff called snow (not cocaine), and it happens for a long time to the point where it gets annoying, and this is that point where it is at its most annoying
> *


not that pic. this 








whats so funny.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*FUCK THE LAYITLOW SERVER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 04:15 PM~10127686
> *FUCK THE LAYITLOW SERVER!!!!!!!!
> *


x10


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 03:15 PM~10127684
> *not that pic. this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats so funny.
> *


****** STEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 9 2008, 10:50 PM~10131595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 9 2008, 10:56 PM~10130192
> ******* STEAL  :thumbsup:
> *


damn in my face.ahahahaha ima newb


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:15 AM~10127686
> *FUCK THE LAYITLOW SERVER!!!!!!!!
> *


xdouble post :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 10 2008, 06:56 AM~10130192
> ******* STEAL  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 01:00 PM~10134383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ay is this your bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:10 PM~10134436
> *damn in my face.ahahahaha ima newb
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is a frame I started for someone along time ago. Its something that I have lost interest in. If someone wants to take this off my hands then let me know. It obviously needs work but I think it still has alot of potential.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

how much i might be intrested pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

its cool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SICK DOGG


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 12:31 AM~10140557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a frame I started for someone along time ago. Its something that I have lost interest in. If someone wants to take this off my hands then let me know. It obviously needs work but I think it still has alot of potential.
> *


$250 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

more like 150 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 06:30 PM~10145550
> *more like 150  :biggrin:
> *


sold.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://thekingofbikez.com/


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.whitetrashcharms.com/store/rider-bike-p-43.html


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.nebraskahistory.org/lib-arch/wh...ub/traditns.htm


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

:tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Spankz

Giving myself some good feedback :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

At a glance I thought it was corey from slipknot.lol
http://l.yimg.com/www.flickr.com/images/spaceball.gif


----------



## 817Lowrider

could not find a bigger pic 
http://l.yimg.com/www.flickr.com/images/spaceball.gif


----------



## 817Lowrider

got a nice page
http://brownprideriders.20fr.com/manuel_pena.html


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

thats it for me. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 12:31 PM~10146126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



down aka kilo?


----------



## 817Lowrider

lean like a cholo.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 11 2008, 07:33 PM~10146158
> *Giving myself some good feedback :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10147201
> *lean like a cholo.
> *


elbows up, side to side?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 11 2008, 11:06 PM~10147305
> *elbows up, side to side?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I found this on big latin entertainment my space it was a yuma show i never seen it at a show just wanted to get your opnion on it.


----------



## mitchell26

fenders and forks look good.
the rest is a bit too much i think.


----------



## abe C.

everything looks good on the bike except the frame i think its a little to much.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 12 2008, 12:55 PM~10149433
> *I found this on big latin entertainment my space it was a yuma show i never seen it at a show just wanted to get your opnion on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too much into the body design and too many rear fender braces.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 05:24 AM~10146042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheesy smile :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 05:30 AM~10146117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 12 2008, 04:30 AM~10145550-->
> 
> 
> 
> more like 150  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 04:36 AM~10145598
> *sold.
> *


That payaso dont have any money I'll give you $125 shipped


----------



## TonyO

.............. damn server


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 05:20 PM~10149967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep yep that's me always hard at work tweakin the bike before a show :biggrin: I dont know how many damn shows I spent putting that thing together for. Last year it was Denver getting the new frame from Duezpaid after he spent all night wet sanding it in the bathtub of his hotel room. stayed up till 11 putting it together

Then putting it BACK together for Vegas show after I got the murals and silver leafing. I'm sure I'll be putting it together again for Vegas this year


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10149963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mad props and thanks to Mike for having extra crown bolts since mine fell apart


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:33 AM~10150017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your old fenders look nice sitting in my garage... :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 05:26 PM~10149994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight, what bike was that for?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 07:35 AM~10150025
> *your old fenders look nice sitting in my garage... :0
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 07:36 AM~10150033
> *Tight, what bike was that for?
> *


C'MON, YOU GUYS DIDNT THINK I WAS OUT OF THE BIKE GAME DID YOU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Drop'em

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:35 AM~10150029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Drop'em

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:45 AM~10150083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 09:35 AM~10150024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic gives me an idea!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:38 AM~10150043
> *C'MON, YOU GUYS DIDNT THINK I WAS OUT OF THE BIKE GAME DID YOU
> *


didnt even know you was in the game lol

stop posting your pics we got the point already lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 12 2008, 07:50 AM~10150121
> *didnt even know you was in the game lol
> 
> stop posting your pics we got the point already lol
> *


FUCK YOU , IM BORED :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 07:11 AM~10149929
> *That payaso dont have any money I'll give you $125 shipped
> *


sold


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 09:11 AM~10149929
> *That payaso dont have any money I'll give you $125 shipped
> *


 :roflmao: ass


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 09:52 AM~10150132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10150578
> *sold
> *


Payment will be sent Friday


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2008, 07:47 AM~10150094
> *this pic gives me an idea!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you thinking what I'm thinking???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 06:53 AM~10150139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:37 AM~10150036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:32 AM~10150012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH 4 THE TRIKE KIT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 12 2008, 09:42 PM~10154953
> *HOW MUCH 4 THE TRIKE KIT?
> *


tearsofclown2 owns the kit. I believe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 12 2008, 09:50 PM~10155028
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


He is selling it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 08:48 PM~10155012
> *tearsofclown2 owns the kit. I believe
> *



WRONG answer try again


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

U GOT IT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Mar 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10155119-->
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG answer try again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 08:29 PM~9936325
> *ITS THE KIT OFF SIC AND TWISTED STILL WRAPPED UP NEVER USED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TearsofaClownII_@Feb 13 2008, 05:35 PM~9934960
> *GOT A FULLY ENGRAVED AXLE FOR A TRIKE GOLD AND CHROME FOR SALE ASKING 200 PLUS SHIPPIN MEMBERS GET FIRST DIBBS
> *


Did you buy it from him?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 12 2008, 03:44 PM~10152405
> *Are you thinking what I'm thinking???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10155198
> *:yes:
> *



im thinking......FINISH my parts....hahahahaha......j/k....package will be here tomarrow


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10155224
> *im thinking......FINISH my parts....hahahahaha......j/k....package will be here tomarrow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

:0


----------



## mitchell26

gunna put a birdcage in here.

if the bars are to un even i might have to make a new one outta twisted stock...we'll see what happens.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 13 2008, 03:51 AM~10157544
> *gunna put a birdcage in here.
> 
> if the bars are to un even i might have to make a new one outta twisted stock...we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    PIXXX!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

If I were to sell this bike as is no parting out. How much do you guys think I could get?


----------



## 817Lowrider

with display


----------



## sic713

maybe 350


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:29 AM~10158941
> *
> 
> If I were to sell this bike as is no parting out. How much do you guys think I could get?
> *


Clean who made ur handle bars n forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Mar 13 2008, 02:30 PM~10159984
> *Clean who made ur handle bars n forks
> *


sic713


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

350 SHIPPED.DEAL? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 13 2008, 07:45 PM~10163062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2008, 12:14 AM~10165109
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## Drop'em




----------



## Drop'em




----------



## TonyO

I almost nutted when I saw this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 05:24 PM~10149986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice nice nice :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

Don't ask, cause my answer is: " NO COMMENT" :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 13 2008, 08:45 PM~10163062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Drop'em

Before everyone starts to ask:
NEW OWNER.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 14 2008, 03:18 PM~10168517-->
> 
> 
> 
> Before everyone starts to ask:
> NEW OWNER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 02:34 PM~10160022
> *
> NOPE.  I dont buy anyone elses creations buddy. the trike is going to the  EAST
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 11:40 PM~10168660
> *:0
> *


You love that shit don't you? :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10168705
> *You love that shit don't you? :roflmao:
> *


bored off my ass. just got back from shipping shit out. Will Dangerous be in SB. :0


----------



## Drop'em

Its mine for now, but it will be his after he gets everything squared away with his new family. He was goign to sell it, I told him I would give him the money for it, and he can repay when he wants. So the bike is REC's Im just holding it for him. I didnt want him to sell his bike or sell out of EXCLUSIVE. Thats what true homies are for


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 03:49 PM~10168717
> *Its mine for now, but it will be his after he gets everything squared away with his new family. He was goign to sell it, I told him I would give him the money for it, and he can repay when he wants. So the bike is REC's Im just holding it for him. I didnt want him to sell his bike or sell out of EXCLUSIVE. Thats what true homies are for
> *


noble


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 01:50 PM~10168721
> *noble
> *



I take care of my people homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 11:49 PM~10168717
> *Its mine for now, but it will be his after he gets everything squared away with his new family. He was goign to sell it, I told him I would give him the money for it, and he can repay when he wants. So the bike is REC's Im just holding it for him. I didnt want him to sell his bike or sell out of EXCLUSIVE. Thats what true homies are for
> *


On loan


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 01:56 PM~10168756
> *On loan
> *



No loan. Its a EXCLUSIVE homie deal.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 07:24 AM~10165683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHERE DOODOO COMES FROM


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 14 2008, 07:22 AM~10165666-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 07:24 AM~10165683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


camera guy sucks. he could of got in a better angle and we could of got a nice view on the mirrors


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 08:00 PM~10170527
> *camera guy sucks. he could of got in a better angle and we could of got a nice view on the mirrors
> *


lmao snatch shots!!!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 11:11 AM~10170603
> *lmao snatch shots!!!
> *


big time!


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 01:49 PM~10168717
> *Its mine for now, but it will be his after he gets everything squared away with his new family. He was goign to sell it, I told him I would give him the money for it, and he can repay when he wants. So the bike is REC's Im just holding it for him. I didnt want him to sell his bike or sell out of EXCLUSIVE. Thats what true homies are for
> *


Thats news too me ..I would never sell my my bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 02:18 PM~10168517
> *Before everyone starts to ask:
> NEW OWNER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would hated to see that price tag :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:41 PM~10170820
> *Thats news too me ..I would never sell my my bike
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 11:42 AM~10167813
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 01:40 PM~10168660
> *:0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Droop$




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2008, 01:25 AM~10173368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT THE FRAME I HAD RITE?


----------



## D Twist




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 15 2008, 01:26 PM~10175588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are building you own lil pixie


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 15 2008, 03:48 PM~10175661
> *are building you own lil pixie
> *


No that's sombody else's frame but all the chrome parts are mine!! :biggrin: I took that pic and thought it perfect for the random pic topic.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 14 2008, 12:13 PM~10167612
> *Don't ask, cause my answer is: " NO COMMENT"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Anthony


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10177567
> *Sup Anthony
> *


Hey! weather was good today and work slowed down a bit. was out building my next Lil Tiger :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10177575
> *Hey! weather was good today and work slowed down a bit. was out building my next Lil Tiger :biggrin:
> *


cool.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 15 2008, 08:58 PM~10177575
> *Hey! weather was good today and work slowed down a bit. was out building my next Lil Tiger :biggrin:
> *


(TonyO) Pics or it didn't happen. :|


----------



## schwinn1966

i might jus do that


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 14 2008, 01:13 PM~10167612
> *Don't ask, cause my answer is: " NO COMMENT"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 got that chainguard all smoothed out! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 15 2008, 04:09 PM~10176293
> *No that's sombody else's frame but all the chrome parts are mine!! :biggrin:  I took that pic and thought it perfect for the random pic topic.
> *


is that a 12 " lil pixie frame :0


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 AM~10178685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: yeahhhhhhhhhhh a lot of Belgium bikes and Exclusive bc too.
congrats to anthony, you have a nice display homie.
The frenchies are in minority but quality with the bike of Marlo :cheesy: Players Clownin.
:wave:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 16 2008, 02:42 AM~10178654
> *is that a 12 " lil pixie frame  :0
> *


UMMM...CAN'T SAY! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

COOLIO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10177790
> *got that chainguard all smoothed out!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 15 2008, 09:57 AM~10174604
> *THATS NOT THE FRAME I HAD RITE?
> *


no.


----------



## 73monte




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10178972
> *:thumbsup: yeahhhhhhhhhhh  a lot of Belgium bikes and Exclusive bc too.
> congrats to anthony, you have a nice display homie.
> The frenchies are in minority but quality with the bike of Marlo :cheesy:  Players Clownin.
> :wave:
> *


they were alot french homies you know, i had a good talk with them  you know how crazy some of them are huh :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

if you ever see me at a show, say hello

heres what i look like


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 11:07 PM~10193145
> *if you ever see me at a show, say hello
> 
> heres what i look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice haircut foolio


----------



## TonyO




----------



## the poor boys

:wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:07 PM~10193145
> *if you ever see me at a show, say hello
> 
> heres what i look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make me one


----------



## TonyO

cleaning the turntable for Pirate bike :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2008, 12:30 PM~10197866
> *cleaning the turntable for Pirate bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theres my windex bottle. I have been looking for that. FOOKER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 18 2008, 01:30 PM~10197866-->
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning the turntable for Pirate bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i would loved to have when i was showing bikes a nice crazy ass display
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Mar 18 2008, 01:42 PM~10197998
> *Theres my windex bottle. I have been looking for that. FOOKER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 18 2008, 10:42 PM~10197998
> *Theres my windex bottle. I have been looking for that. FOOKER
> *


If I remember correctly you had generic glass cleaner :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchell26

new ride?

i love boppers


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2008, 09:11 AM~10213578
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a tight ass bike!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i like the seat pan!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

i hope they do lowrider bikes on livin the low life


----------



## abe C.

bad ass old school bike


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## lowlife-biker

nice bike danny


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2008, 11:37 AM~10222575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice wheels


----------



## D Twist

Messing around with some MDF board on a CNC mill at my brothers shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats fire right there


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 21 2008, 03:36 PM~10223538
> *Messing around with some MDF board on a CNC mill at my brothers shop. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2008, 07:11 AM~10213578
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM.. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 12:13 AM~10227511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 12:13 AM~10227511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos is that ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:10 AM~10227662
> *
> *


put sum 13's on it :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:13 AM~10227511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THATS YOURS ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 01:13 AM~10227672
> *IS THATS YOURS ?
> *


NAH ITS WAT IM DRIVIN AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 02:15 AM~10227678
> *NAH ITS WAT IM DRIVIN AT THE MOMENT.
> *


still have a bike?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 02:17 AM~10227688
> *YES
> *


post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 01:21 AM~10227701
> *post a pic :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OF MY BIKE?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:25 AM~10227713
> *OF MY BIKE?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 02:28 AM~10227720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:28 AM~10227720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im havin raul weld 1 of my frames


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:30 AM~10227729
> *
> *


u goin 2 the vallejo show ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SHIT I DONT EVEN KNOW..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:33 AM~10227734
> *SHIT I DONT EVEN KNOW..
> *


well if u do go ill see u there :nicoderm:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

POST U RIDES.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 22 2008, 01:35 AM~10227735
> *well if u do go ill see u there :nicoderm:
> *


IF I DO GO IT WONT BE WITH A BIKE. :cheesy: :biggrin: LEAVE IT AT THAT.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:36 AM~10227739
> *IF I DO GO IT WONT BE WITH A BIKE. :cheesy: :biggrin: LEAVE IT AT THAT.
> *


 :0 a car ? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 01:35 AM~10227737
> *POST U RIDES.
> *











:dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

made this today.

bandanas got nothing to do with gangs here.
sorry to the people that wont be happy with it lol.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 22 2008, 01:44 AM~10227757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made this today.
> 
> bandanas got nothing to do with gangs here.
> sorry to the people that wont be happy with it lol.
> *


----------



## mitchell26

still has to be trimmed, i lost the scissors


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 22 2008, 01:44 AM~10227759
> *still has to be trimmed, i lost the scissors
> *


looks good so far


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 12:44 AM~10227609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10227753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 NONE OF THE CARS I POSTED ARE SCRAPERS.


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10228185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2008, 06:58 AM~10228185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now there's something different


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 22 2008, 10:19 AM~10229112
> *NONE OF THE CARS I POSTED ARE SCRAPERS.
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10228185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL WTF


----------



## D Twist




----------



## Meeba

that so chiny that i can see myself :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2008, 06:58 AM~10228185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT MAKES IT SO COOL,IS THE SIZE


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 05:05 PM~10230349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of camera you got :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 22 2008, 05:58 PM~10230520
> *what kind of camera you got :biggrin:
> *


Kodak EasyShare DX4330


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

scraper bikes!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2008, 04:58 AM~10228185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt dat on craiglist


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Were going to be raffling off that bike at our show. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 01:30 AM~10233406
> *Were going to be raffling off that bike at our show.  :biggrin:
> *


  u do the body work ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SEND IT TO ME.I NUN BETTER ELSE TO DO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 23 2008, 01:37 AM~10233419
> * u do the body work ?
> *


 No. My homie Art did. Hes on lil but I forgot what his name thing is.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 02:54 PM~10236024
> *No. My homie Art did. Hes on lil but I forgot what his name thing is.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 02:54 PM~10236024
> *No. My homie Art did. Hes on lil but I forgot what his name thing is.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10236082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red x


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

shitty

http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/lv200768.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/lv200770.jpg

http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/lv200769.jpg


----------



## ozzylowrider

can someone find archangels build up topics, i want to get some ideas for 3d


----------



## ozzylowrider

or even his name on here so i can search it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice looking seat MITCH


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10237070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gangsta


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10237100
> *thats gangsta
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

diggin the couch.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:54 PM~10236024
> *No. My homie Art did. Hes on lil but I forgot what his name thing is.
> *



isn't that the guy that was from down here?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2008, 06:26 PM~10237197
> *isn't that the guy that was from down here?
> *


 :yes: We were talking about you yesterday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10238029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see my frame :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10238029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you killer you killed it :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 23 2008, 08:07 PM~10238049
> *i see my frame :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:09 PM~10238065
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: theres my 73 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

double post :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10239608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think you better leave now if your going to make it on time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10239617
> *I think you better leave now if your going to make it on time.
> *


LEAVIN IN ABOUT 3 HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10239632
> *LEAVIN IN ABOUT 3 HOURS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 11:58 PM~10239803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never knew you were so grease raul weird .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 23 2008, 11:59 PM~10239818
> *i never knew you were so grease raul weird .
> *


 :|


----------



## GrimReaper

can u say chop top


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10239892
> *can u say chop top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs to be slammed but other than that looks sweet


----------



## GrimReaper

thats on the list its really nice im sellin my 70impala now


----------



## D Twist

*some Harley Davidson shifter linkages, just got them back from the plater.*


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 24 2008, 08:08 PM~10246252
> *some Harley Davidson shifter linkages, just got them back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

Who needs a laser cutter!! done all old school, by hand!! :biggrin: 
Even did the engraving too!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 25 2008, 12:09 PM~10250528
> *Who needs a laser cutter!! done all old school, by hand!! :biggrin:
> Even did the engraving too!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 25 2008, 10:09 AM~10250528
> *Who needs a laser cutter!! done all old school, by hand!! :biggrin:
> Even did the engraving too!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Handmade.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10250698
> *Handmade.
> *


100% beginning to end :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 11:24 AM~10251197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

this would be nice but all lowriders


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 11:38 AM~10251326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

walmart schwinn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10237613
> *:yes:  We were talking about you yesterday.
> *



What the &%$^&*!!!?? :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 04:31 AM~10251259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha.

jazz funk.


----------



## mitchell26

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2log61DH8Q


----------



## the bone collector

two tones triple plating gold plating .................who wants some


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 06:56 PM~10253851
> *No need to wait for gold plating two tones or Real triple plate chrome If others won't do it for you I got your back   Why wait when it's in house.......oops I mean in store Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant wait to see my shit :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10255018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10255043
> *nice bro
> *


thanx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10255050
> *thanx
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

not a bike but fukk it. 

my uncles new toy. bastard :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0 thats nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 08:21 PM~10255154
> *not a bike but fukk it.
> 
> my uncles new toy.  bastard :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 05:08 PM~10253935
> *cant wait to see my shit :0 :0 :0
> *


next time look before you flush


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10255253
> *next time look before you flush
> *


post your shit again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10255253
> *next time look before you flush
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 07:08 PM~10255018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 25 2008, 07:37 PM~10255349
> *looks nice bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider

where did you get your red chain?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10255386
> *where did you get your red chain?
> *


battleaxecycles.com


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10255278
> *post your shit again
> *


http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic7...=1161967663.jpg


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10255460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 09:47 PM~10255462
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic7...=1161967663.jpg
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 2lowsyn

X2 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN BONES DONT KICK EM WHILE THERE DOWN!!!!!!
I HEARD YOU BE DOING THEE TWIST YOUR SELF. NO OUT SOURCING?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10255462
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic7...=1161967663.jpg
> *


good god man :barf:


----------



## sic713

aint no one tell you to click..
nosey asses.. lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10255553
> *good god man :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10256052
> *aint no one tell you to click..
> nosey asses.. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## abe C.

lookin good bro.^^^^^


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 07:08 PM~10255018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE YOU GOT A NICE ASS BIKE ESPECIALLY THE PINSTRIPPING :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by abe C.+Mar 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10260064-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good bro.^^^^^
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 11:38 AM~10260127
> *DAM HOMIE YOU GOT A NICE ASS BIKE ESPECIALLY THE PINSTRIPPING :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*People with custom rims.

If it is possible could you post up pics of your rims hubs and spokes. all angles please. Is you got some pics of them un laced I would like pics of them too. thanks.*


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10264512
> *People with custom rims.
> 
> If it is possible could you post up pics of your rims hubs and spokes. all angles please. Is you got some pics of them un laced I would like pics of them too. thanks.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




use the search :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Board Message

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
The error returned was:

Sorry, the administrator has taken the search engine offline or the server is too busy to process a search. In the meantime, you can use Google to search the site:


for about an hour


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:08 PM~10264605
> *> Board Message
> 
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> The error returned was:
> 
> Sorry, the administrator has taken the search engine offline or the server is too busy to process a search. In the meantime, you can use Google to search the site:
> for about an hour
> *


then start scrolling the pages


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10264626
> *then start scrolling the pages
> *


yes master


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10264512
> *People with custom rims.
> 
> If it is possible could you post up pics of your rims hubs and spokes. all angles please. Is you got some pics of them un laced I would like pics of them too. thanks.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: what for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10264512
> *People with custom rims.
> 
> If it is possible could you post up pics of your rims hubs and spokes. all angles please. Is you got some pics of them un laced I would like pics of them too. thanks.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ideas. I wanna try and do my own wheels and I want to see the different spoke patterns. if ya got some post em. if ya dont thanks anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

you just owned yourself.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10264649
> *yes master
> *


 :uh: tampoco 

theres already a topic for this and theres plenty of them pictures in there and once raul took pics of his hubs and the pattern a long time ago so maybe if you look for them you can find them  flojo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10264797
> *Ideas. I wanna try and do my own wheels and I want to see the different spoke patterns. if ya got some post em. if ya dont thanks anyway.
> *


are you mad at me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10264931
> *are you mad at me?
> *


no why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10264935
> *no why?
> *


just wondering.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10264955
> *just wondering.
> *


kthnxbye


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:48 PM~10264979
> *kthnxbye
> *


emo status


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10264995
> *emo status
> *


Im not emo. who the fuck started that shit anyway?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

chuck d


----------



## bad news

...


----------



## bad news

can i get thank you :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

amen


----------



## 817Lowrider

hugs and kisses luvs and wishes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 11:09 PM~10265189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get thank you  :uh:
> *


damn nice rimz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 27 2008, 08:09 AM~10265189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get thank you  :uh:
> *


This set is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 27 2008, 07:30 PM~10271636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro the frame is tight


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Nice frame Gene!! Yours?


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10271786
> *Nice frame Gene!! Yours?
> *


no, it's for a guy in LA


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10272100
> *no, it's for a guy in LA
> *


double post


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10272100
> *no, it's for a guy in LA
> *


You are a busy man! Good Job.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:51 PM~10265023
> *Im not emo. who the fuck started that shit anyway?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SHIT.


----------



## Str8crazy80

i wish i had some custom rims


----------



## mitchell26

me too


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 27 2008, 07:30 PM~10271636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY GENE IS THAT YOUR GARAGE AND DO YOU CUT OUT YOUR OWN METAL WITHA PLASMA CUTTER


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

anybody got the august 98 lowrider magazine bike feature


----------



## mitchell26

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_hMnT44Etk


----------



## D Twist

OWNED!!!



> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 28 2008, 01:42 AM~10274381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 28 2008, 01:37 AM~10274732
> *HEY GENE IS THAT YOUR GARAGE AND DO YOU CUT OUT YOUR OWN METAL WITHA PLASMA CUTTER
> *


I waterjet that


----------



## Raguness

Looks like "LIL INFERNO" :biggrin: In my own opinion.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10239608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10275109
> *OWNED!!!
> *


Wouldnt have happened if he was rolling with TNT parts :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 04:03 PM~10278257
> *Wouldnt have happened if he was rolling with TNT parts :thumbsup:
> *





> *Disclaimer Refers to custom parts and accesories
> 
> DO NOT INSTALL THIS PART ON ANY BICYCLE WHICH MAY BE INTENDED OR UTILIZED FOR USE IN RIDING.
> 
> These parts are custom and have not been tested or treated for weight limits.  TNT Metal Works assumes no liability for any injuries that may be incurred from riding a bicycle with these parts.  These parts are intended for show and display purposes only.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 27 2008, 07:30 PM~10271636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's different, is that a 26 inch?


----------



## AMB1800

shit never gets old










remember founding this shit in offtopic like 2years ago or what :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

man you give macgyver a paper clip and some duct tape and he can make a bomb


----------



## AMB1800

true true :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 29 2008, 01:25 AM~10282209
> *man you give macgyver a paper clip and some duct tape and he can make a bomb
> *



add some magic markers he could make a show winning bike :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 29 2008, 12:25 AM~10282209
> *man you give macgyver a paper clip and some duct tape and he can make a bomb
> *


LOL


----------



## 86' Chevy

that frame is cool


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 26 2008, 06:46 PM~10263291
> *    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




is this considered a wheelie?


----------



## AMB1800

its gas hoppin :biggrin: check out the pump in the back and plus it rolls on spokes :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

www.kidkustoms.com  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 12:05 AM~10278286
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


So very true :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER




----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 31 2008, 02:21 PM~10299436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 1 2008, 12:21 AM~10299436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 31 2008, 02:21 PM~10299436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## The ZONE

TONY OOOHHH YEEAH!!!


----------



## mitchell26

ran outta primer


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 31 2008, 10:49 PM~10302384
> *ran outta primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice progress :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 01:41 AM~10304831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 31 2008, 09:49 PM~10302384
> *ran outta primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 12:41 AM~10304831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by El raider+Apr 3 2008, 11:03 AM~10325493-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Apr 3 2008, 11:04 AM~10325499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## fairydust87




----------



## show-bound

url]


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****
> 
> ****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE****
> 
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn homie is that yours :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 3 2008, 11:12 PM~10331033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is this your bike????


----------



## show-bound




----------



## mitchell26

hell yeah.
ink, nikes and lowriders.

best!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 09:34 AM~10332109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i like :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

These are still the best deal on straps :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 1 2008, 12:23 AM~10299458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats up number 1 5 times? 

 










You need to post an updated pic with last year's title and the Quakerstate cup


----------



## TonyO

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyO

No magic wand plating on this one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 10:56 AM~10334414
> *meh
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 10:00 AM~10334453
> *x2
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 10:26 AM~10334181
> *No magic wand plating on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOLIO


----------



## Raguness




----------



## MR.559




----------



## show-bound




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2008, 01:33 AM~10340513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist

*My new toy!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10342204
> *My new toy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn they do have a cnc machine to do it, son of a bitch :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 5 2008, 03:12 PM~10342285
> *damn they do have a cnc machine to do it, son of a bitch :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 5 2008, 01:12 PM~10342285
> *damn they do have a cnc machine to do it, son of a bitch :0
> *



i know i gotta get one and mod it out so i can make them fast too


----------



## bad news

before (not me)








after (not done yet)


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 5 2008, 11:11 AM~10342204
> *My new toy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 6 2008, 07:47 AM~10342746
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:
> *


you got some talent there mang.

really like that cassette piece


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## AMB1800

verry nice pic noe


----------



## lowlife-biker

clean ass pic


----------



## noe_from_texas

thanks guys, it was at the local skate park and there was a lot of light and i thought it would look good using the light without the flash on the camera, but when you don't use the flash it causes camera shake and it comes out a little blurry


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 04:04 AM~10346219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 5 2008, 12:11 PM~10342204
> *My new toy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much that set up back???


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 12:25 PM~10347287
> *how much that set up back???
> *


I found one on ebay for about $2500 but I paid less.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 6 2008, 12:38 PM~10347660
> *I found one on ebay for about $2500 but I paid less.
> *


what is they called ????


----------



## 86' Chevy

Damn Noe that Bike is Bad ass


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10347695
> *what is they called ????
> *


 :scrutinize: dude I know you can read :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 6 2008, 06:05 PM~10348987
> *:scrutinize: dude I know you can read  :uh:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10342204
> *My new toy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you got a great deal mine cost $2800 ..........It's worth it
:yes: :yes:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 6 2008, 04:05 PM~10348987
> *:scrutinize: dude I know you can read  :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Apr 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10349030
> *you got a great deal mine cost $2800 ..........It's worth it
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Apr 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10349030
> *you got a great deal mine cost $2800 ..........It's worth it
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


i told you bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 07:54 PM~10350584
> *
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 7 2008, 02:05 AM~10348987
> *:scrutinize: dude I know you can read  :uh:
> *


What else would you expect from the village idiot? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 11:45 PM~10352643
> *What else would you expect from the village idiot?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 7 2008, 05:46 AM~10350521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big ass display  I like that diamond plate side trailor too :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 09:43 PM~10367568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hells yeah


----------



## MR.559

thanks, its not that big 7x7 :biggrin: needs to fit in the trailor with other dispays and 4 bikes :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 11:48 PM~10352659
> *Big ass display   I like that diamond plate side trailor too :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I need a new display.


----------



## mitchell26

ok so i wasnt gunna post these till they were up to the stage to paint/chrome if i decide to use them.

when theyre done it will be a 5 spoke pattern not 2.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice mitch


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Apr 9 2008, 12:45 PM~10368186-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:47 PM~10368204
> *nice mitch
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 11:48 PM~10352659
> *Big ass display   I like that diamond plate side trailor too :thumbsup:
> *


you could blind peeps on a sunny day if you buffed all that diomand plate


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 07:43 PM~10367568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats bad azz.


----------



## show-bound




----------



## noe_from_texas

what programs do you use to do that stuff?


----------



## Str8crazy80

photoshop :dunno:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

*TNT*:











*Wicked Metal works*:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:24 AM~10372407
> *TNT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Metal works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## TonyO

TNT :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

wooo hooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10372398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ie sucks


----------



## Str8crazy80

thanks for the idea form BIG TURTLE my new display posts. i still need two more but what do you think?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10373331
> *thanks for the idea form BIG TURTLE my new display posts. i still need two more but what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think you need to clean them whitewalls, ahahaha

naw, they look good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10373331
> *thanks for the idea form BIG TURTLE my new display posts. i still need two more but what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 12:10 PM~10373342
> *i think you need to clean them whitewalls, ahahaha
> 
> naw, they look good
> *


they were like that when i bought it. but i do need to git a white paint pen and fix that


----------



## noe_from_texas

from a show this sunday


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 9 2008, 10:18 PM~10373401-->
> 
> 
> 
> they were like that when i bought it. but i do need to git a white paint pen and fix that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that on the tops? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 10:20 PM~10373414
> *from a show this sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the frame but how does the other side look like? I'm not feelin them forks though.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i don't know


----------



## noe_from_texas

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: noe_from_texas, JUSTDEEZ, rabbit, drop'em, Rod lolo's, LOV2PRTY, LEGIONSofTEXAS, RO-BC, Hermanos of Peace, AZ WAR CHIEF, TearsofaClownII, abe C., Str8crazy80, BONES_712, juangotti


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 9 2008, 12:25 PM~10373471-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's that on the tops? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's part of the poles. they were for tolite paper but i cut the arms off
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 12:28 PM~10373494
> *23 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: noe_from_texas, JUSTDEEZ, rabbit, drop'em, Rod lolo's, LOV2PRTY, LEGIONSofTEXAS, RO-BC, Hermanos of Peace, AZ WAR CHIEF, TearsofaClownII, abe C., Str8crazy80, BONES_712, juangotti
> *


team texas takin over the form :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 10:35 PM~10373553
> *it's part of the poles. they were for tolite paper but i cut the arms off
> 
> *


Interesting


----------



## fairydust87

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Getting a Ticket For 3 Wheeling </span></span>
<img src=\'http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w56/knightsgirl20/IMG_2076.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'colorurple\'>Priceless


----------



## TearsofaClownII

ARE U FOR REAL THATS CRAZY HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL WHAT THE FUCK THAT SHIT IS WACK HOMIE FUCK THE PIGS


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 9 2008, 12:33 PM~10368083
> *ok so i wasnt gunna post these till they were up to the stage to paint/chrome if i decide to use them.
> 
> when theyre done it will be a 5 spoke pattern not 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok so i rethought it, be easier to do a 3 spoke pattern instead of 5...and im gunna throw a few twisted spokes in there to fill it up.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2008, 07:31 PM~10376016
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Getting a Ticket For 3 Wheeling </span></span>
> <img src=\'http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w56/knightsgirl20/IMG_2076.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Priceless
> *


looks like the cop has no head!! :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

two of my bikes i had back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2008, 06:31 PM~10376016
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Getting a Ticket For 3 Wheeling </span></span>
> <img src=\'http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w56/knightsgirl20/IMG_2076.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Priceless
> *


DAMN HOW MUHC IS THE TICKET?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

32OZ. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 11 2008, 11:36 AM~10385715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32OZ. :biggrin:
> *


had one of them other day, good stuff


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2008, 01:33 AM~10340513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitchell26

tight


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 11 2008, 12:12 AM~10388123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much that cost bro?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 04:19 AM~10388729
> *how much that cost bro?
> *


If you have to ask, you can't afford it!! :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 07:13 PM~10385540
> *DAMN HOW MUHC IS THE TICKET?
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowlife-biker

WMW right there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 11 2008, 12:40 PM~10391259
> *WMW right there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10391783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: that's a nice car


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10391783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10391805
> *damn :wow: that's a nice car
> *


THANKS


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 02:12 PM~10392055
> *THANKS
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559

[









IMG]http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/gillyloks/tyty006.jpg[/IMG]



























> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2008, 11:12 PM~10388123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 11 2008, 10:08 PM~10395668
> *
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/gillyloks/tyty006.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it killing them boys in center cali :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10391783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would look kool with a luggage rack


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## fairydust87

:cheesy:


----------



## The Phoenix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Apr 13 2008, 01:58 PM~10405090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10391783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike still looks nice


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 12:14 PM~10405230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice forks


----------



## ozzylowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

29 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: Str8crazy80, RO-BC, show-bound, casper805, sergio187, The ZONE, erick323, 805 BABY.GOR13, eric ramos, 2lowsyn, FunkytownRoller, BAYTOWNSLC, 78 Monte 4 Life, 86' Chevy, lil'man, luxuriousloc's, the poor boys, chuycastro, SA ROLLERZ, socios b.c. prez, ericg

:0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 14 2008, 03:33 AM~10410352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and simple nice


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10419426
> *clean and simple nice
> *


It will be ebay tomorrow


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Apr 15 2008, 11:07 PM~10422364
> *Looks like a cock on this frame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Snake rattle


----------



## lowlife-biker

what bike is that?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10373331
> *thanks for the idea form BIG TURTLE my new display posts. i still need two more but what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 11 2008, 11:19 PM~10396505
> *it would look kool with a luggage rack
> *


I'M TRYING TO FIND ONE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 14 2008, 02:31 AM~10410302
> *that bike still looks nice
> *


THANKS, ITS NOT DONE YET!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Apr 15 2008, 01:18 PM~10422463-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 15 2008, 01:23 PM~10422494
> *I'M TRYING TO FIND ONE
> *


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## excalibur

I guess it looks like your cock. I know mine dont look like that.


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 16 2008, 01:41 PM~10430952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is making me want to paint my fenders :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 16 2008, 11:40 PM~10430942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those forks have been whored out more than Dropem in Prison. They were Noe's then Freaky Behavior's, now Dragon War's:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 03:06 PM~10431111
> *Those forks have been whored out more than Dropem in Prison.  They were Noe's then Freaky Behavior's, now Dragon War's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they were also on that red legions bike in houston


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2008, 12:07 AM~10431124
> *they were also on that red legions bike in houston
> *


I gotta come up with a set of forks that can be universally used on any bike like that.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## las_crucez

damn, been a while since i was in the bike section...

well i'm gettin a few stuff re-chromed soon, so my bike will be ready


----------



## I'm watching you

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Apr 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10422364
> *Looks like a cock on this frame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 02:06 PM~10431111
> *Those forks have been whored out more than Dropem in Prison.  They were Noe's then Freaky Behavior's, now Dragon War's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 02:06 PM~10431111
> *Those forks have been whored out more than Dropem in Prison.  They were Noe's then Freaky Behavior's, now Dragon War's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't forget this guy.. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 16 2008, 04:34 PM~10431727
> *Don't forget this guy.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



either way those forks are s w e e t !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

new project :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10431111
> *Those forks have been whored out more than Dropem in Prison.  They were Noe's then Freaky Behavior's, now Dragon War's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just noticed the food bank box in the background :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 16 2008, 07:04 PM~10433462
> *new project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:09 AM~10436246
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

wonder if i'll ever finish another bike again


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2008, 05:40 PM~10437205
> *wonder if i'll ever finish another bike again
> *


You would if you went with TNT parts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2008, 07:40 AM~10437205
> *wonder if i'll ever finish another bike again
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 17 2008, 05:47 PM~10437253-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10437243
> *You would if you went with TNT parts
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 16 2008, 04:34 PM~10431727
> *Don't forget this guy.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

thahahahahahha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2008, 07:40 AM~10437205
> *wonder if i'll ever finish another bike again
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2008, 07:40 AM~10437205
> *wonder if i'll ever finish another bike again
> *


put faced parts on your walmart schwinn


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 08:45 AM~10437243
> *You would if you went with TNT parts
> *



WOW!!! are they free or what?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 18 2008, 10:50 AM~10444491-->
> 
> 
> 
> put faced parts on your walmart schwinn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: do a clean ass street custom
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Apr 19 2008, 03:32 AM~10449346
> *WOW!!! are they free or what?!?!  :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize: Umm :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas

shucks!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh snappp


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm bored so i'm gonna post random pics


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

the good ole days


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

that boy drop'em


----------



## noe_from_texas

the angelina jolie bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 08:30 PM~10450092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn what happen to this bike


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 08:38 PM~10450164
> *damn what happen to this bike
> *


it got parted out and that's about it


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10450215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

i believe this is str8crazy80's bike


----------



## noe_from_texas

the road to nowhere


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10450215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this style of parts went out fast, i think the most popular birdcages


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 07:40 PM~10450178
> *it got parted out and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is a bad ass trike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10450254
> *i believe this is str8crazy80's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Item number: 300217513967

http://cgi.ebay.com/Muscle-Bike-Bicycle-St...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80

anyone rember reboot


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 19 2008, 12:36 AM~10451998
> *anyone rember reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 07:40 PM~10450178
> *it got parted out and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get your facts right its at the hard rock in vegas that is one of my all time favorites trikes


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 07:45 PM~10450215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looked alot better with these parts then with the faced parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Apr 19 2008, 01:00 AM~10452061-->
> 
> 
> 
> get your facts right its at the hard rock in vegas that is one of my all time favorites trikes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was talking about another bike.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Apr 19 2008, 01:04 AM~10452073
> *that looked alot better with these parts then with the faced parts
> *


X2


----------



## CE 707

> He was talking about another bike.
> 
> my bad :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 19 2008, 02:04 AM~10452073
> *that looked alot better with these parts then with the faced parts
> *


yeah.i like twisted style better


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 09:49 PM~10450254
> *i believe this is str8crazy80's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do a pic of my bike. I wish I knew how to do this shit.


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 19 2008, 02:04 AM~10452073
> *that looked alot better with these parts then with the faced parts
> *


Nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10455934
> *Do a pic of my bike. I wish I knew how to do this shit.
> *


what bike is yours????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3849


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10459696
> *what bike is yours????
> *


Good point. I dont know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 02:21 PM~10459781
> *http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3849
> *


what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 01:21 PM~10459781
> *http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3849
> *


damn bring back the good old days lmfao what ever happen to eddie o have not seen him in years ever sence my gf punked him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 08:39 PM~10462073
> *damn bring back the good old days lmfao what ever happen to eddie o have not seen him in years ever sence my gf punked him
> *


why dont your girl get on here talkin shit anymore. lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 07:48 PM~10462169
> *why dont your girl get on here talkin shit anymore. lol
> *


she laughs her ass off at everyone on here anymore she would rather just chill that talk shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 08:58 PM~10462279
> *she laughs her ass off at everyone on here anymore she would rather just chill that talk shit
> *


lol


----------



## arcblazr

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 02:08 PM~6508646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW!! I haven't seen that frame in years... I glad u did something with it.. it was just sitting in my room for a loooooooong time.. let me know if you still have it..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10462870
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10462020
> *what are your thoughts on that?
> *


I think that its sad that people feel the need to think that their organization is better then the next one. Thats not why were here. The bikes should speak for themselfs and the reputation of that club should be based on the opinions of there peers and what they think of the accomplishment of those members and what they bring to the table. Instead, people spend more time talking shit then building actual bikes. The end result is what you see. People go away and are forgotten and all thats left is there ignorance.


----------



## noe_from_texas

true


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Str8crazy80

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10468084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhh TACO CASA! good shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 11:02 AM~10465819
> *I think that its sad that people feel the need to think that their organization is better then the next one. Thats not why were here. The bikes should speak for themselfs and the reputation of that club should be based on the opinions of there peers and what they think of the accomplishment of those members and what they bring to the table. Instead, people spend more time talking shit then building actual bikes. The end result is what you see. People go away and are forgotten and all thats left is there ignorance.
> *


that is how business is ran in the lowrider indunstry. Ask Zenith there thoughts on Dayton. ask Prohopper there thoughts on showtime. and talking shit thn building bikes? that comment can only be based off what you see on lil. majority of the real riders dont have LIL


----------



## las_crucez

:barf: it's all about Chico's Taco's,


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 21 2008, 03:58 PM~10468563
> *:barf: it's all about Chico's Taco's,
> *


 :no: not down here that basket of nachos i posted a pic of are as big or bigger than your head


----------



## jonny b

what yous think of this hand crafted


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh shoot, you made that?


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 08:12 PM~10470753
> *oh shoot, you made that?
> *


yep


----------



## noe_from_texas

looks good


----------



## jonny b




----------



## noe_from_texas

that looks really good bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-What-a-Great-Deal-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 270230286063


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 03:52 PM~10468084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hold the sour cream plus :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 22 2008, 06:55 AM~10471345-->
> 
> 
> 
> hold the sour cream plus  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 06:57 AM~10471357
> *X2
> *


Sour cream is good.


----------



## schwinn1964




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10471408
> *Sour cream is good.
> *


I will let you suck it off all the tortilla chips in my nachos. :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 07:03 AM~10471429
> *I will let you suck it off all the tortilla chips in my nachos.  :|
> *


dont be hatin the sour cream :twak:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10471436
> *dont be hatin the sour cream :twak:
> *


x2, it completes the nacho's


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 22 2008, 07:23 AM~10471643
> *x2, it completes the nacho's
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 21 2008, 10:23 PM~10471643
> *x2, it completes the nacho's
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10471288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a good price for a trike


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 09:03 PM~10471429
> *I will let you suck it off all the tortilla chips in my nachos.  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, show-bound 
:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was listining to friday by ice cube and i saw this


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

*4,000 POSTS* 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2008, 12:58 AM~10482811
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 4,000 POSTS
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 10:54 PM~10022235
> *:|
> *



NO WE DO RIMS LIKE THAT!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9907175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




we made these wheels.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SICKOSYLUM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 10:38 AM~10493195
> *we made these wheels.
> *


 :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

30,001 POSTS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 10:48 AM~10493294
> *:no:
> *



yes we did!!!!! who do you think made them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10493388
> *yes we did!!!!! who do you think made them?
> *


The rim fairy made them. Pics or did it happen. :|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

its on my cell phone you want it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 11:02 AM~10493401
> *its on my cell phone you want it?
> *


you have the same pic on your cell phone right?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

YEs
I sent that pic to D and Brian. I have the rims still.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 11:05 AM~10493419
> *YEs
> I sent that pic to D and Brian. I have the rims still.
> *


Take a pic of both rims with you in a yellow shirt that says purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

LOL I will tak the pic of it with me giving you the bird!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 11:07 AM~10493437
> *LOL I will tak the pic of it with me giving you the bird!!!!!
> *


great


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

KOOL!!!
Where did yo get the pic from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 11:08 AM~10493444
> *KOOL!!!
> Where did yo get the pic from?
> *


That was supposed to someones top secret rims and no one was supposed to know. :| I think this was back in 2005. I dont remember who sent it to me or why. But the same thing has happened with other people top secret projects. As soon as someone shows someone a pic of something it gets sent out to everyone. Thats why when I got my new parts for my trike last year, I never took any pics of them so no one would find them on the internet or get them off of one of my sites or something. :|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 11:13 AM~10493472
> *That was supposed to someones top secret rims and no one was supposed to know.  :|  I think this was back in 2005. I dont remember who sent it to me or why. But the same thing has happened with other people top secret projects. As soon as someone shows someone a pic of something it gets sent out to everyone. Thats why when I got my new parts for my trike last year, I never took any pics of them so no one would find them on the internet or get them off of one of my sites or something.  :|
> *



there were for someone but things happened. I Have them and I hear you on the pic thing. That is why my trike pics are never sent. Cuz you send them to one person and pretty soon there all up in here!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Theres no such thing as a secret on lil.


----------



## AMB1800

thats not only on layitlow you know, thats everywhere, before i busted out my trike, some hater posted pics of my frame and shit on a french forum :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 08:21 PM~10493530
> *crazy
> *


:yes:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10493526
> *thats not only on layitlow you know, thats everywhere, before i busted out my trike, some hater posted pics of my frame and shit on a french forum  :uh:
> *


:buttkick: fuck the haters...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10493608
> *:buttkick: fuck the haters...
> *


x2 :roflmao:

actualy haters encourage you to do better and stronger :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

long live the haterz


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 12:06 PM~10493433
> *Take a pic of both rims with you in a yellow shirt that says purple monkey dishwasher.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 25 2008, 04:00 AM~10493388
> *yes we did!!!!! who do you think made them?
> *


They were made for rec, well thats what i was told when i got sent the pic a long time ago


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 24 2008, 04:30 PM~10495655
> *They were made for rec, well thats what i was told when i got sent the pic a long time ago
> *


That makes sense.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 24 2008, 12:05 PM~10493419
> *YEs
> I sent that pic to D and Brian. I have the rims still.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 12:19 PM~10493512
> *Theres no such thing as a secret on lil.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: i have alot


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 08:50 PM~10496188
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: i have alot
> *


no you don't, your life is public knowledge


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 24 2008, 06:53 PM~10496205
> *no you don't, your life is public knowledge
> *


only what i want people to know trust me :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10496217
> *only what i want people to know trust me  :biggrin:
> *


all i know is, i know more than i need to :|


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 01:19 PM~10493512
> *Theres no such thing as a secret on lil.
> *


hmmm... I beg to differ on that one my friend!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 24 2008, 06:07 PM~10496280
> *hmmm... I beg to differ on that one my friend!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tru true i got some LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 24 2008, 05:50 PM~10496188-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono: i have alot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Apr 24 2008, 06:07 PM~10496280
> *hmmm... I beg to differ on that one my friend!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we will talk about that in chat tonight. :|


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 08:31 PM~10496482
> *we will talk about that in chat tonight.  :|
> *


sorry thats not a good idea, :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

dont know why, but here is some of my collection. missing a few. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10506432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 09:20 PM~10506442
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!
> *


looks like I pissed off someone :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 09:21 PM~10506462
> *looks like I pissed off someone :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10391783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is one beautiful wagon! Are there any more pics of it on here?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## Raguness




----------



## BONES_712

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Apr 26 2008, 01:08 PM~10509241
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what a beauty


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## D Twist




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 03:26 PM~10514816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that trike
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 02:26 PM~10514816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Apr 27 2008, 01:26 PM~10514816-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10516456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH SHIPPED


----------



## lowridersfinest

cool clip

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBn_stBWvoc


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 28 2008, 02:14 AM~10519352
> *cool clip
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBn_stBWvoc
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

where was that at


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 08:00 PM~10520902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10520902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do you get those kinda antennas?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 28 2008, 09:51 PM~10521945
> *where do you get those kinda antennas?
> *


Pep Boys, Autozone, truck stops :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 28 2008, 11:52 AM~10521952
> *Pep Boys, Autozone, truck stops  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlife-biker

awesome Ima buy one :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2008, 10:03 PM~10506304
> *dont know why, but here is some of my collection.  missing a few.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fool lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 28 2008, 11:49 AM~10521917
> *where was that at
> *


Low Vintage. Those were he only pics I took.


----------



## 2lowsyn

what year is this car ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10524835
> *what  year is this car ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea that is the car off selena the movie i think that gets his bumper ripped off by the bus lol ?


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha it is i want to make a modle scale version of it .


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 04:39 PM~10524835
> *what  year is this car ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


69


----------



## LowRider_69

69


----------



## 2lowsyn

^you wouldnt happen to own one would you ?^


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10524971
> *^you wouldnt happen to own one would you ?^
> *


my homie has a 69 caprice that looks just like that


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2008, 05:00 PM~10525046
> *my homie has a 69 caprice that looks just like that
> *


my homie needs 13's on his shit :uh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10525200
> *my homie needs 13's on his shit :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes he does :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

X2


----------



## CE 707

hears some old shit I did


----------



## lowridersfinest

i aint seen this many people on the bike forum in a while

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: BigTex, mrnolimit304, texastrike, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, FunkytownRoller, legionlegend, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, show-bound, chavez1mc, luxuriousloc's, knight, 520_low, smiley602, SA ROLLERZ, KaDa, LowRider_69, BAYTOWNSLC, SAC_TOWN, aftershock_818, mini_impressions, REST IN PEACE c.c, the poor boys, juiced67impala, DA_SQUID


----------



## lowridersfinest

i aint seen this many people on the bike forum in a while

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: BigTex, mrnolimit304, texastrike, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, FunkytownRoller, legionlegend, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, show-bound, chavez1mc, luxuriousloc's, knight, 520_low, smiley602, SA ROLLERZ, KaDa, LowRider_69, BAYTOWNSLC, SAC_TOWN, aftershock_818, mini_impressions, REST IN PEACE c.c, the poor boys, juiced67impala, DA_SQUID


----------



## lowridersfinest

i aint seen this many people on the bike forum in a while

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: BigTex, mrnolimit304, texastrike, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, FunkytownRoller, legionlegend, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, show-bound, chavez1mc, luxuriousloc's, knight, 520_low, smiley602, SA ROLLERZ, KaDa, LowRider_69, BAYTOWNSLC, SAC_TOWN, aftershock_818, mini_impressions, REST IN PEACE c.c, the poor boys, juiced67impala, DA_SQUID


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 28 2008, 08:36 PM~10527397
> *i aint seen this many people on the bike forum in a while
> 
> 33 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 25 Members: BigTex, mrnolimit304, texastrike, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, FunkytownRoller, legionlegend, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, show-bound, chavez1mc, luxuriousloc's, knight, 520_low, smiley602, SA ROLLERZ, KaDa, LowRider_69, BAYTOWNSLC, SAC_TOWN, aftershock_818, mini_impressions, REST IN PEACE c.c, the poor boys, juiced67impala, DA_SQUID
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10525200
> *my homie needs 13's on his shit :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


atleast he is on wires lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10527882
> *atleast he is on wires lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10527882
> *atleast he is on wires lol
> *


true


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Apr 28 2008, 10:14 PM~10527916-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10527935
> *true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10542764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to sell them knives still have my set i love them :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10543353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: LOL.


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10548992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im liking that bumper


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10548992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pics right there


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10548992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2008, 10:16 AM~10560163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

PAz Brothers PAint job!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Jenna :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 02:47 PM~10561902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna  :biggrin:
> *


What does she have? Leukemia or something like that right?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

IDK......Will find out. but then again all porn stars look the same or have the same name


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10562282
> *IDK......Will find out. but then again all porn stars look the same or have the same name
> *


I heard she got something and thats why she stopped doing porn.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

rumors are that she has aids......but you know how the internet is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10562317
> *rumors are that she has aids......but you know how the internet is
> *


no, I dont. :|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

haterz.....come on we see it here!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 04:08 PM~10562421
> *haterz.....come on we see it here!
> *


let me talk to tony o about that.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

HAHA!!!!!

TONYO is a PORN STAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 3 2008, 02:15 AM~10562459
> *HAHA!!!!!
> 
> TONYO is a PORN STAR!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 03:47 PM~10561902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna  :biggrin:
> *


sad sad used to be one of the top porn girls out now look liek a crack head lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 2 2008, 08:31 PM~10563290
> *sad sad used to be one of the top porn girls out now look liek a crack head lol
> *


would be a nice up grade for ya though? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 04:34 AM~10563316
> *would be a nice up grade for ya though?  :dunno:
> *


he like them fat chicks


----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 1 2008, 12:49 PM~10302384
> *ran outta primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sanded that primer down today, hit it with a new lot, sanded that down, sprayed some flat black over the top and theres fuckin cracks down the tank from what looks like shitty primer


----------



## mitchell26

it went down to the old colour...maybe the clea wasnt sanded properly?









other then that the frame looks pretty smooth.


----------



## mitchell26

mind the old thongs. was the only soft thing i found to rest it on haha.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

SAND THAT AREA AGAIN MAYBE THE SURFACE WAS GREASY OR OILY THAT THE PRIMER DIDNT STICK AND SPRAY LIGHT COATS AT FIRST


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 4 2008, 06:41 AM~10571104
> *SAND THAT AREA AGAIN MAYBE THE SURFACE WAS GREASY OR OILY THAT THE PRIMER DIDNT STICK AND SPRAY LIGHT COATS AT FIRST
> *


X2, I think thats what happened.


----------



## LowRider_69

:0 He looks like some one on here :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 4 2008, 03:10 PM~10572708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  He looks like some one on here :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


hmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10571104
> *SAND THAT AREA AGAIN MAYBE THE SURFACE WAS GREASY OR OILY THAT THE PRIMER DIDNT STICK AND SPRAY LIGHT COATS AT FIRST
> *


i had the same problem when i redid my old bike, because i waxed the frame at some point during its previous paint job


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

When ever I repaint something or bodywork and im ready to spray primer I always try to scuff up the area.. the whole bike


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 5 2008, 09:52 AM~10573407
> *When ever I repaint something or bodywork and im ready to spray primer I always try to scuff up the area.. the whole bike
> *


yeah thats the bit im stuck it, i made sure it was all sanded back and ready to go but i still ended up with that, awell..ill get onto it this weekend and hopefully finish the whole paintjob this time


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 3 2008, 11:17 PM~10570371
> *it went down to the old colour...maybe the clea wasnt sanded properly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other then that the frame looks pretty smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the back of your frame looks just like mine :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 09:40 AM~10578571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 10:00 AM~10578690
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA DAM THAT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 11:40 AM~10578571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice... whos is it?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 01:43 PM~10580449
> *nice... whos is it?
> *


i dont know, i found it in the paint n body forum


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 11:55 PM~10580569
> *i dont know, i found it in the  paint n body forum
> *


secrets revealed hno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10580571
> *secrets revealed hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

isnt that bike Staright Clownin or something like that? Neighborhood dreams b.c. I think!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 11:59 PM~10580616
> *isnt that bike Staright Clownin or something like that? Neighborhood dreams b.c. I think!
> *


yeah but he had a diferent kind of drive setup he had a little sprocket above the regular sprocket. unless this is a redo :dunno:


----------



## Raguness

Yeah thats the bike straight clowinin The owner passed away. I member it from lowrider bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 5 2008, 03:03 PM~10580649
> *Yeah thats the bike straight clowinin The owner passed away.  I member it from lowrider bike.
> *


x2 that bike is really old. you can tell those are scanned pics. owner did die. was done in memorial. 

do your homework kids.


----------



## bad news

and the little sprocket was not on top it was on the bottom thats my favorite bike of all times yup sure is


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 10:00 AM~10578690
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hittin all back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

From Off Topic. This is just too bad ass not to post:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ NICE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10582774
> *From Off Topic.  This is just too bad ass not to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt this the lambo that was completly done with sharpies??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 6 2008, 04:45 AM~10582886
> *isnt this the lambo that was completly done with sharpies??
> *


:yes: Not bad for a $75 paint job huh? Probably went through a grip of Sharpies.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 06:48 PM~10582922
> *:yes:  Not bad for a $75 paint job huh?  Probably went through a grip of Sharpies.
> *


hahah imma bust out with one of those on my bike lol :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 6 2008, 04:49 AM~10582934
> *hahah imma bust out with one of those on my bike lol :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup: I wonder how it would score like that plus a layer of candy on top.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 06:51 PM~10582953
> *hell yeah :thumbsup:  I wonder how it would score like that plus a layer of candy on top.
> *


 sounds good to me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 06:54 PM~10582973
> *sounds good to me
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2008, 02:16 PM~10580780
> *x2  that bike is really old.  you can tell those are scanned pics.  owner did die.  was done in memorial.
> 
> do your homework kids.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10582774
> *From Off Topic.  This is just too bad ass not to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will never understand why some guys want to bust a nut when they see a car like this.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 05:05 AM~10583080
> *I will never understand why some guys want to bust a nut when they see a car like this.
> *


I dont care about the car I think the sharpie murals are bad ass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 07:09 PM~10583122
> *I dont care about the car I think the sharpie murals are bad ass.
> *


great


----------



## SAC_TOWN

when u wash it will the murals come off :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10583147
> *when u wash it will the murals come off :scrutinize:
> *


yup


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 07:14 PM~10583174
> *yup
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 6 2008, 05:12 AM~10583147
> *when u wash it will the murals come off :scrutinize:
> *


Clear coat it. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10583457
> *Clear coat it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

IT BETTER BE UV CLEAR COAT THAT SHAPRIE WILL FADE


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 09:40 AM~10578571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


the owner was a kool guy :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RIP


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 09:40 AM~10578571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



















this is strightclowning did he have more than one frame :dunno:


----------



## jonny b

found this pic and now relize its the same frame with more paint detail :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

This old school bike is really original :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

look at the fenders :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 5 2008, 02:43 PM~10580449-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice... whos is it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rookies :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 02:55 PM~10580569
> *i dont know, i found it in the  paint n body forum
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 03:03 PM~10580649
> *Yeah thats the bike straight clowinin The owner passed away.  I member it from lowrider bike.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job son
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2008, 03:16 PM~10580780
> *x2  that bike is really old.  you can tell those are scanned pics.  owner did die.  was done in memorial.
> 
> do your homework kids.
> *


yep, belonged to mario, can't remember the last name


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

Texas takeover happening now. 










What's the next state we infultrate? Rhode Island? Montana? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Going for the 4th title this year. 

Pic from last year's Phearless Tucson show:


----------



## TonyO

San Bernardino show '05:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

RO Bike paint by Vanderslice


----------



## Str8crazy80

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Str8crazy80, TonyO, rabbit
:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Inside the TonyO trailer


----------



## TonyO

The return of Wyatt's Revenge coming soon


----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike's frame


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 09:30 AM~10588140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 09:48 AM~10588285
> *The return of Wyatt's Revenge coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i loved that frame. what happend to it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 07:59 PM~10588356
> *i loved that frame. what happend to it
> *


Waiting for murals. My tax return will pay for the murals. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

2 champs


----------



## TonyO

Radical? Looks stock to me :dunno:











:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Bone Collector had a buddy at that show:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## viejitocencoast

that pirate bike looks very clean


----------



## TonyO

TNT and Cadillac Jay put some work into these.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10588572
> *that pirate bike looks very clean
> *


thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 10:18 AM~10588547
> *Radical?  Looks stock to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that a primer spot on the side :0 ?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10588603
> *is that a primer spot on the side  :0  ?
> *


Its a mural


----------



## viejitocencoast

oh shit my bad spenca ...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 6 2008, 08:25 PM~10588614-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10588638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Coin Star coming soon!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 10:21 AM~10588577
> *TNT and Cadillac Jay put some work into these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought Gino did those?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 08:31 PM~10588667
> *I thought Gino did those?
> *


Nope they're the forks on 520_Low's trike:




















But if you say Cadillac Jay's work is just as good as Gino then :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Requalified for another 3


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## BASH3R

all these faced part are making me want some lol :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

still gotta get this one cut :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Mural by Cadillac Jay


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

me and my so







n at the cinco de mayo show...


----------



## TonyO

Tony O and the Hulkster


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 6 2008, 10:37 PM~10589742
> *me and my so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n at the cinco de mayo show...
> *


Nice rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Aftershock :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 11:32 AM~10588678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 10:32 AM~10588678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wow !! who makes these ??????


----------



## TonyO

This is how I do. This is my desktop where it all happens


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 02:58 PM~10590649
> *This is how I do.  This is my desktop where it all happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@May 6 2008, 01:16 PM~10590061
> *wow !! who makes these ??????
> *












Paz BROS!!!!!
PM ME FOR A PRICE!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 05:13 PM~10591347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paz BROS!!!!!
> PM ME FOR A PRICE!!!!!
> *


*you should hook up with team wicked!!!* that way he can hook up the homies. all youn would have to do is set back and let the money role in!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 03:24 PM~10591446
> *you should hook up with team wicked!!! that way he can hook up the homies. all youn would have to do is set back and let the money role in!!!
> *



its not about the homies..........Cuz in life its me, myself and I!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 03:13 PM~10591347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paz BROS!!!!!
> PM ME FOR A PRICE!!!!!
> *



nice!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

just got it back :cheesy:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 12:17 PM~10589616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these r nice how much does somthing like this run $$$


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 01:52 PM~10589847
> *Nice rides homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man ,line me up with some custom parts......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 6 2008, 04:24 PM~10592019
> *just got it back :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY DONT U JUST BUST OUT WITH IT..KEEP US WONDERING.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 6 2008, 06:18 PM~10593048
> *WHY DONT U JUST BUST OUT WITH IT..KEEP US WONDERING.
> *


he said FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 6 2008, 05:24 PM~10592019
> *just got it back :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 7 2008, 01:32 AM~10591527
> *its not about the homies..........Cuz in life its me, myself and I!!!!!
> *


Same philosophy with him too bro he just fronts. :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lil toss up faced wheels nuttin special


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WMW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Composition. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WMW skirt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 07:44 PM~10593293
> *Composition.  :|
> *


nah i do my own thang


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10593565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 06:45 PM~10593310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10593586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love mine i have a wicked metal works one being done soon :biggrin: how much your chain cost i found them on ebat for $15 shipped


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 6 2008, 06:18 PM~10593048
> *WHY DONT U JUST BUST OUT WITH IT..KEEP US WONDERING.
> *


i might bring it out at the socios show


----------



## TonyO

Funny how he posts all his shit up in here after I post a few pics of some of my parts what a nut rider. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 07:24 PM~10593784
> *Funny how he posts all his shit up in here after I post a few pics of some of my parts what a nut rider.  :uh:
> *


Im just glad the tony o repost fest is over. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

lames


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:37 PM~10593929
> *lames
> *


X817


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10593935
> *X817
> *


all day long


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:38 PM~10593944
> *all day long
> *


sweet


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:45 PM~10594009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have seen it all now


----------



## 817Lowrider

str8 canidate for str8 clownn D? lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10594029
> *i have seen it all now
> *


that chain i've had it for a while it's real it's also heavy. heavyer than the pice i think it was like 20 sompthing dollors when i bought it but it goes well together i just need a top charm pice like you've got on yours


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike's competition. I haven't gone toe to toe with this guy yet cuz I havent seen him show in a year but I'm ready for him


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:54 PM~10594105
> *that chain i've had it for a while it's real it's also heavy. heavyer than the pice i think it was like 20 sompthing dollors when i bought it but it goes well together i just need a top charm pice like you've got on yours
> *


you talking about the bell? i can see if i have any left if you want one


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

it wont let me quote. but yes on the bell


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10594258
> *it wont let me quote. but yes on the bell
> *


ok i will let you knwo tomorrow


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10594258
> *it wont let me quote. but yes on the bell
> *


how many you going to need?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

PHX last year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10594293
> *Funny how people talk a lot of shit but forget what I bring to the table versus "the other guy" who don't have and never will have anything to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tony's mad.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

wat happend 2 this bike ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 6 2008, 09:23 PM~10594479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat happend 2 this bike ?
> *


damn that like a donk bike lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10594479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat happend 2 this bike ?
> *


WAS THAT ONE AT SD?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 06:32 PM~10593166
> *Same philosophy with him too bro he just fronts. :nosad:
> *



Aint no future in your frontin'
Tony you know me better bro!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 7 2008, 06:15 PM~10597728
> *Aint no future in your frontin'
> Tony you know me better bro!!!!
> *


Naw man I didnt say you were frontin that's how wicked does bro.


----------



## the bone collector

blammo


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

nice!!! I have a similiar wheel. Not showing it till vegas


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 7 2008, 07:17 PM~10598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blammo
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 7 2008, 09:17 AM~10598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blamo
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:wave:


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 7 2008, 12:17 PM~10598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blammo
> *


 :0 wow thoz wheels are sweeeeeet! you gonna be sellin the ringz for around the rims like that? if so how much? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

jerrys from indy LUX XHPATER PREZ bike


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 12:59 PM~10600695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damm. you do like to 3 wheel don't you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for them texas boys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 02:04 PM~10600750
> *damm. you do like to 3 wheel don't you.
> *


hell yea on 17" gold and chrome wires :biggrin: you know i am a grown man you can not 3 wheel a bike lmfao


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 07:45 PM~10593310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a S.C. one??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 12:07 PM~10600783
> *hell yea on 17" gold and chrome wires  :biggrin:  you know i am a grown man you can not 3 wheel a bike lmfao
> *


 :uh: ur ride 17" stick to 13" n 14"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10601148
> *:uh: ur ride 17" stick to 13" n 14"
> *


hes white homie. he dont know.lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 12:45 PM~10601165
> *hes white homie. he dont know.lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 7 2008, 01:43 PM~10601148
> *:uh: ur ride 17" stick to 13" n 14"
> *


x2 13x7 all day everyday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+May 7 2008, 02:39 PM~10601110-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a S.C. one??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 7 2008, 02:43 PM~10601148
> *:uh: ur ride 17" stick to 13" n 14"
> *


yea i haad 17" wires on it for a min then went to 14" rims :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice!!! All black walls?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10601180
> *x2 13x7 all day everyday
> *


the new car will have 13" or 14" but it will be no bucket like other on this site :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:50 PM~10601217
> *the new car will have 13" or 14" but it will be no bucket like other on this site :biggrin:
> *


speak on it!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 01:50 PM~10601217
> *the new car will have 13" or 14" but it will be no bucket like other on this site :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 7 2008, 02:52 PM~10601227
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


yea if everything goes the way it has been i will have a nice whip by end of summer :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 01:54 PM~10601241
> *yea if everything goes the way it has been i will have a nice whip by end of summer :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:54 PM~10601241
> *yea if everything goes the way it has been i will have a nice whip by end of summer :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah. and wicked clothing before summer. its coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 7 2008, 02:55 PM~10601246
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 02:57 PM~10601271
> *hell yeah. and wicked clothing before summer. its coming. :thumbsup:
> *


hey i already posted that the clothing line was not coming out cause to many was coming out so we just do designs for promote WICKED :biggrin: so nope he shut that down :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

heall yeah and custom twist and down low entertainment. and pornos and dildos and playstations in stock. hell yeah!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 03:00 PM~10601305
> *heall yeah and custom twist and down low entertainment. and pornos and dildos and playstations in stock. hell yeah!!!
> *


we have custom twisted stuff just noone orders it lol,and the down low entertainment was my gf deal not mine lol,and i sold over 20 ps3 and xbox360 so yea so as much as you try to put me on blast i still make my money  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

the louisville,ky chapter of str8 clown'n truck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ones of the awards we got for sponsoring a show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 04:04 PM~10601341
> *we have custom twisted stuff just noone orders it lol,and the down low entertainment was my gf deal not mine lol,and i sold over 20 ps3 and xbox360 so yea so as much as you try to put me on blast i still make my money   :biggrin:
> *


hell yeal slangin. congrats


----------



## 817Lowrider

btw... you make it sound like I am the first person tou ever call you out on your bullshit.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

girl soft ball team i sponsored


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wicked sprocket RIPSTA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 6 2008, 11:50 PM~10595322-->
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few minutes here and there...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10601122
> *yea i know how that is lol
> *



FunkytownRoller Apr 2002 5,091 775 7.36%
knightsgirl19 Jan 2007 2,877 733 6.96%
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 29,897 101 0.96%
Knightstalker Sep 2002 8,114 89 0.85%
MR1450 May 2005 11,973 84 0.80%
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 5,712 80 0.76%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 19,305 73 0.69%
juangotti Jul 2006 16,234 64 0.61%
79regal Jan 2007 6,132 63 0.60%
El raider


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

just for the haters THANKS MITCH


----------



## the poor boys

you speeled my name wrong.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 12:00 PM~10600713
> *jerrys from indy LUX XHPATER PREZ bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Had to look twice i thought i was floating


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 05:03 PM~10601736
> *just for the haters THANKS MITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on the internet? real life hater? internet is serious buiness


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 7 2008, 04:06 PM~10601747
> *Had to look twice i thought i was floating
> *


yea it is shiny :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 02:08 PM~10601369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened ?? did the batteries shift to the pass. side ?? lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 04:21 PM~10601870
> *what happened ?? did the batteries shift to the pass. side ?? lol.
> *


yea i told him to put them fucker in the rack but he said no lmfao


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 02:08 PM~10601369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is what happens when you drink an drive.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 03:28 PM~10601927
> *this is what happens when you drink an drive.
> *


my bro told me b4 lil rims are for bitches :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 04:28 PM~10601927
> *this is what happens when you drink an drive.
> *


yea i know but i had a ong night before lol


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey i found our pic it is me and poorboys


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10602019
> *hey i found our pic it is me and poorboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 knock it off pinky.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i'm sorry lol


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@May 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10600524
> *:0 wow thoz wheels are sweeeeeet! you gonna be sellin the ringz for around the rims like that? if so how much?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: ........Affordable


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 817Lowrider

REAL RECOGNIZE REAL!


----------



## excalibur

gay recognize gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

i THINK THAT IS TRUE. GAY DUDES KNOW WHO AND WHO IS NOT GAY...


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 06:24 PM~10602699
> *i THINK THAT IS TRUE. GAY DUDES KNOW WHO AND WHO IS NOT GAY...
> *


so tell us juan, who here is gay????? 



you set yourself up for that one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10602706
> *so tell us juan, who here is gay?????
> you set yourself up for that one
> *


I DONT KNOW. I JUST ASSUMED.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea everyone know who is the...


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL a sponser ship is a 2 way street. he hooks me up and I hook him up. That is a banner that is being made. Casper is the number one kiss ass not me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 06:31 PM~10602757
> *LOL a sponser ship is a 2 way street. he hooks me up and I hook him up. That is a banner that is being made. Casper is the number one kiss ass not me.
> *


damn i did not say no names and you fast to jump hmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 07:32 PM~10602765
> *damn i did not say no names and you fast to jump hmmmm
> *


Its all good lames


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 05:29 PM~10602744
> *yea everyone know who is the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10603435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont want to name all the fools that suck on his weaner on this site


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10603493
> *dont want to name all the fools that suck on his weaner on this site
> *


 :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

I GOT MONEY TO BLOW








http://youtube.com/watch?v=mJg67fhRVPU


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10604012
> *I GOT MONEY TO BLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mJg67fhRVPU
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 08:00 PM~10603493
> *dont want to name all the fools that suck on his weaner on this site
> *


yea you first in line :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 09:59 PM~10604036
> *yea you first in line :uh:
> *


oh dont get but hurt.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 09:01 PM~10604054
> *oh dont get but hurt.
> *


shit just stating facts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 10:03 PM~10604064
> *shit just stating facts
> *


yeah "right"
****** make it sound like I think about clowning you all day. stack your paper as is now. layitlow and myspace wont be around for ever.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 09:06 PM~10604087
> *yeah "right"
> ****** make it sound like I think about clowning you all day. stack your paper as is now. layitlow and myspace wont be around for ever.
> *


nah but word of mouth will homie yea at first it was only LIL then i hit up my space and it took over and now more and more are from word of mouth or cards at shows and i just signed up a COUPLE big boys in texas to do all there parts :0 like i said word of mouth :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10604111
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys

what would you do without juan's daily bs ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:17 PM~10604194
> *what would you do without juan's daily bs ??
> *


be bored he is my clown :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:25 PM~10604272
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 7 2008, 07:17 PM~10598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blammo
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

people gettin tired of the Wicked BS going on in here. :uh: 

back to the topic:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

TTT get the Wicked garbage out. back to *random *pics.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

anotha choppa


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

This guy had the full lineup of Krates :0 Probably over $5K in OG Schwinns


----------



## TonyO

Apple, orange, lemon, pea, Grey Ghost, fastback. Plus OG Headlights worth at least $100 by themselves :0


----------



## TonyO

Two nice PHX bikes


----------



## TonyO

Owned by a little girl talkin smack at the show "My bike is the best because it has a crown" :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz




----------



## Spankz

not mine its a friends


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 09:52 PM~10604577
> *Two nice PHX bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the old DLK AZ shops bike it does not look like that no more :biggrin: soon to get that WICKED touch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 06:55 AM~10604613
> *the old DLK AZ shops bike it does not look like that no more  :biggrin:  soon to get that WICKED touch*


Too bad, they USED to be nice bikes then :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 7 2008, 09:55 PM~10604603
> *not mine its a friends
> http://i31.tinypic.com/302ro8n.jpg[/img]
> *


that is nice i like the fenders


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## TonyO

Yes these were all taken at the same show. Most were choppers but there were cool lowriders too. Build a Bike show 2006.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Nacy's Build a Bike shop bike on display at the Pink Taco while Fantasy was taken down for Vegas show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

That pow bike dont even fucken match what the hell?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

excalibur forks


----------



## TonyO

TonyO's photoshoots, the shots people want to see


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## TonyO

Dude are those from Indiana shows? Not to hate but umm that's quality in your neck of the woods. Here's quality in MY neck of the woods.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only PHX 2008

1st place 20" Radical Cadillac Jay



















1st place 20" Semi Trike, 3rd Best in Show Trike 520_low










1st place Radical Trike 2nd Best of Show Trike Professor X










1st place 16" Semi Custom Pirate Bike 










^^^^ All have TNT parts, all proven LRM show winners, the elite lowrider shows. Professional shows with professional judges

Hulk Bike 1st 20" Full. No TNT parts, yet 


















Lunch Money 1st 20" Full Trike Best in Show Trike Best Upholstery










Twisted Image 1st 20" Semi Custom. Toyshop Customs' first set of customer parts :thumbsup:










Not from Rollerz but had TNT parts. He placed as 2nd Semi Custom Trike


----------



## D Twist

check mate Tony! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

See the quality LRM shows bring ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 7 2008, 10:18 PM~10604881
> *check mate Tony! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 11:19 PM~10604897
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


i think so , sorry Darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

see i do not post for a contest yea i know that the mid-west do not have bikes like the west coast but hell why should we to sit and look at only a couple half ass shows that judges do not know what to look for?????


----------



## TonyO

He says "F**K LRM SHOWS!"

Well I'm sorry bro but champs like these dont show at regular garbage shows they only show at the best  Only LRM can bring this type of quality. Why would you spend $$$ doing something like this if you were building it for neighborhood cookouts, small town shows, and other shows?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 7 2008, 10:19 PM~10604905
> *i think so , sorry Darren
> *


what is funny you think everything is compation damn this is a lifestyle not a compation :uh: i really could care less i was posting up bikes from out here not my customers bikes did i say look i am better than you NO so this BULLSHIT always thinking WICKED is in a compation is getting old real fucking fast :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 07:20 AM~10604915
> *see i do not post for a contest yea i know that the mid-west do not have bikes like the west coast but hell why should we to sit and look at only a couple half ass shows that judges do not know what to look for?????
> *


They dont have cars like the West coast either


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 11:23 PM~10604945
> *what is funny you think everything is compation damn this is a lifestyle not a compation  :uh:  i really could care less i was posting up bikes from out here not my customers bikes did i say look i am better than you NO so this BULLSHIT always thinking WICKED is in a compation is getting old real fucking fast :uh:
> *


easy there big fella! what I mean is Tony proved his point and check mate usually means the game is over! HINT HINT Tony.


----------



## TonyO

Bone Collector tellin the wife every night " Honey ..."


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 7 2008, 08:00 PM~10602554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TONY DID YOU FORGET SOMEBODY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 8 2008, 11:42 AM~10605884
> *TONY DID YOU FORGET SOMEBODY
> *


D'oh :banghead: I didnt have a pic of your trike


----------



## WheeLieWorTeL

I found some cool pictures of cool and clean bikes i wanna share with you:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by WheeLieWorTeL_@May 8 2008, 10:27 PM~10608787
> *I found some cool pictures of cool and clean bikes i wanna share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice but the handlebars on the blue one look too perky like a dog that's excited to see his master :dunno:

Cool pics though bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 10:03 PM~10604700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like Wicked W on his pitch fork. :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 8 2008, 11:24 PM~10609286
> *looks like Wicked W on his pitch fork. :0
> *


That bike was done years before Wicked was even thought of.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 03:02 PM~10609593
> *That bike was done years before Wicked was even thought of.
> *


who owns it i always see it around orange county


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 9 2008, 12:05 AM~10609615
> *who owns it i always see it around orange county
> *


I dont know who owns it but I know its one of the bikes Legions is well known for because its very bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 8 2008, 03:05 PM~10609615
> *who owns it i always see it around orange county
> *


wuz up fool how you like the forks and fender braces???? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

they're wicked


----------



## AMB1800

a french homie let me know yesterday that my trike is in the french ADDX magazine :biggrin: got to wait a couple of weeks until that magazine comes out in belgium but he already showed me a pic  



the text says: "Curiosity" Some lowrider bikes don't have anything to envy their Californian counterparts!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2008, 03:36 PM~10609779
> *a french homie let me know yesterday that my trike is in the french ADDX magazine  :biggrin:  got to wait a couple of weeks until that magazine comes out in belgium but he already showed me a pic
> 
> 
> 
> the text says: "Curiosity"  Some lowrider bikes don't have anything to envy their Californian counterparts!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*30,000 POST BITCHS :biggrin: *
*what can i say but...........*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 02:15 PM~10609663
> *wuz up fool how you like the forks and fender braces????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:45 PM~10610236
> *30,000 POST BITCHS  :biggrin:
> what can i say but...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to the club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2008, 02:36 PM~10609779
> *a french homie let me know yesterday that my trike is in the french ADDX magazine  :biggrin:  got to wait a couple of weeks until that magazine comes out in belgium but he already showed me a pic
> 
> 
> 
> the text says: "Curiosity"  Some lowrider bikes don't have anything to envy their Californian counterparts!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 01:45 AM~10610236
> *30,000 POST BITCHS  :biggrin:
> what can i say but...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post whore :uh: 

30,000 posts worth of this garbage:

TTT
PM Sent
PM ME 
Get at me
PM Received
I lost your parts in the mail 
PM 
Meh
TTT
Wicked does it
I do everything
I sell porn
I sniff my dog's ass
I bought this bike for my Girlfriend
I bought that for my wife
Get at me
PM Sent homie
I cut a second set and mailed them out
My UPS guy lost them
3 X Rated DVDs for $20
Get at me
TTT
Meh
:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

haters. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## TonyO

Bored with school :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10611839
> *Bored with school :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10611835
> *WICKED METAL WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 05:37 AM~10611835
> *WICKED METAL WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How original :|


TNT:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10611893
> *How original  :|
> TNT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look nothing like it ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2008, 06:04 PM~10610785
> *welcome to the club.
> *


yea i trying to beat you lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10611922
> *look nothing like it ...
> *


i know but you know he does everything first lmfao


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 07:51 PM~10611942
> *i know but you know he does everything first lmfao
> *


just like a mexican


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10611946
> *just like a mexican
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 05:53 AM~10611953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF you laughing at you fat country inbred bastard? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10611963
> *WTF you laughing at you fat country inbred bastard?  :uh:
> *


sorry i am not country or inbred or a bastard so try again


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10612009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come the chain is lose on this?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 06:00 AM~10612020
> *how come the chain is lose on this?
> *


He wasnt finished setting up for the day.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 08:01 PM~10612035
> *He wasnt finished setting up for the day.
> *


oh, sorry


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

AZ War Chief:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Nemesis BC


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Champion's Den


----------



## TonyO

Vegas wins


----------



## mitchell26

tonyO fest :0


----------



## TonyO

RO Champions 2006


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Projects


----------



## bad news




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 10:49 PM~10613114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i loike that first one the paint is nice looking and old school looking parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 8 2008, 08:12 PM~10612147
> *tonyO fest :0
> *


X repost fest.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 10:49 PM~10613114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 use to be a trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10613543
> *use to be a trike
> *


I member that one too. Thats long time ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

knightsgirl19	Jan 2007	3,123	146	
FunkytownRoller	Apr 2002	5,183	111	
STR8_CLOWN'N	Nov 2002	30,050	92	
POONJAB63	Nov 2003	5,809	92	
IN YA MOUF	Apr 2006	10,116	66	
IN$piratioN$ B.C	May 2007	270	64	
gtimeseastlos	Oct 2004	26,246	62	
SKEETER	Oct 2003	9,914	59	
TonyO	Apr 2002	24,322	50	
kustombuilder	Nov 2005	19,372


Someones trying to catch up.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> RO Champions 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any other pictures of this bike?


----------



## TonyO

Chillin waiting at PHX show awards


----------



## TonyO

Murals by Cadillac Jay























































Ass clown'n by Cadillac Jay. Watch out Taco there's an up and comin ass clown in the works hno:

J/K :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my custom crown! soon to be cut. thanks TNT!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 06:21 AM~10620330
> *
> 
> my custom crown! soon to be cut. thanks TNT!
> *


Very nice, this will be cut very soon.


----------



## LowRider_69

wat is it about this dam bike i just want 1 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 10 2008, 07:36 AM~10621073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat is it about this dam bike i just want 1 :biggrin:
> *


Cuz its the most clean and simple bike you can get probably. Looks like everything lines up, good to ride. The only eye sore to me is that cheap chainguard.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2008, 12:38 AM~10621089
> *Cuz its the most clean and simple bike you can get probably.  Looks like everything lines up, good to ride.  The only eye sore to me is that cheap chainguard.
> *


yea huh? but ima get and put a schwinn frame and paint it sorta da same :biggrin: but quick question can the f&r style cups be used for a schwinn?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 10 2008, 07:50 AM~10621171
> *yea huh? but ima get and put a schwinn frame and paint it sorta da same :biggrin:  but quick question can the f&r style cups be used for a schwinn?
> *


That's a Schwinn1966 question. I dont know if they are interchangable :dunno:

I dont think you can but ask him he'll know for sure.


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:21 PM~10620330
> *
> 
> my custom crown! soon to be cut. thanks TNT!
> *


nice


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 9 2008, 10:50 PM~10621171
> *yea huh? but ima get and put a schwinn frame and paint it sorta da same :biggrin:  but quick question can the f&r style cups be used for a schwinn?
> *



:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 9 2008, 09:50 PM~10621171
> *yea huh? but ima get and put a schwinn frame and paint it sorta da same :biggrin:  but quick question can the f&r style cups be used for a schwinn?
> *


Yes they are. I got some if you need them.


----------



## TonyO

I can CAD any of these so let me know if anyone is lookin for parts shaped like a woman


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Forks:


----------



## TonyO

Sissybar



















Handlebars:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

How should I reply to this?



The quantitative research article reviewed reported on survey results sent to 672 participants who were owner/managers of nursery businesses within the same geographical area in Australia. Pilot testing was done on the questionnaire. It also had industry association sponsorship and one follow-up mailing was conducted (Perry, Meredith, & Cunnington, 1988). The qualitative article reviewed focused on six case studies that were representative of a case study series conducted by a university in Singapore. A panel of nine experts was employed to analyze the results (Cunningham, 1995).

Validity refers to conclusions that are reached about the quality of different parts of a research methodology (Trochim, 2006). In both articles reviewed, there were no obvious threats to the internal or external validity of either research design. The tests, instruments, and selection of subjects did not seem to be biased (Ohlund & Yu, 2008). Credibility involves establishing that results are believable from the perspective of the participants of the research (Trochim, 2006). Both studies were credible. A large enough quantity of surveys (672) were mailed giving a wide spread sampling of the population of nurseries in Australia and the interviews in the qualitative study were well-known companies in Singapore lending to the credibility of the results. 

Reliability deals with the quality of measurement (Trochim, 2006). The quantitative article measured research results statistically and in narrative form. The qualitative article listed various characteristics observed in table form as well as in depth discussion of the results of the findings. Dependability is essentially concerned with whether the same results would be obtained if the same test or observation was made a second time (Trochim, 2006). Based on the thoroughness of each research method in the articles reviewed, I would conclude that the results of each were dependable. 

External validity is the extent to which a finding can apply or be generalized to persons, objects, settings, or times other than those that were the subject of a study (Bureau of Justice Assistance, 2008). Since both of the articles reported in depth research procedures and findings, I would conclude that both studies had external validity and credibility. The participants were representative of their respective general populations.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10639964
> *How should I reply to this?
> The quantitative research article reviewed reported on survey results sent to 672 participants who were owner/managers of nursery businesses within the same geographical area in Australia. Pilot testing was done on the questionnaire. It also had industry association sponsorship and one follow-up mailing was conducted (Perry, Meredith, & Cunnington, 1988). The qualitative article reviewed focused on six case studies that were representative of a case study series conducted by a university in Singapore. A panel of nine experts was employed to analyze the results (Cunningham, 1995).
> 
> Validity refers to conclusions that are reached about the quality of different parts of a research methodology (Trochim, 2006). In both articles reviewed, there were no obvious threats to the internal or external validity of either research design. The tests, instruments, and selection of subjects did not seem to be biased (Ohlund & Yu, 2008). Credibility involves establishing that results are believable from the perspective of the participants of the research (Trochim, 2006). Both studies were credible. A large enough quantity of surveys (672) were mailed giving a wide spread sampling of the population of nurseries in Australia and the interviews in the qualitative study were well-known companies in Singapore lending to the credibility of the results.
> 
> Reliability deals with the quality of measurement (Trochim, 2006). The quantitative article measured research results statistically and in narrative form. The qualitative article listed various characteristics observed in table form as well as in depth discussion of the results of the findings. Dependability is essentially concerned with whether the same results would be obtained if the same test or observation was made a second time (Trochim, 2006). Based on the thoroughness of each research method in the articles reviewed, I would conclude that the results of each were dependable.
> 
> External validity is the extent to which a finding can apply or be generalized to persons, objects, settings, or times other than those that were the subject of a study (Bureau of Justice Assistance, 2008). Since both of the articles reported in depth research procedures and findings, I would conclude that both studies had external validity and credibility. The participants were representative of their respective general populations.
> *


like this...

























zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 06:07 AM~10639988
> *like this...
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


Tru dat but here's my response :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 08:45 PM~10640465
> *Tru dat but here's my response :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## TonyO

Statement;

The quantitative article I chose used interviews and used a small target group. The consultant conducted a study to prove that having a diverse working environment could increase the organizations effectiveness and competitiveness. The questionnaire was administered to 150 workers randomly drawn from 20 departments of 2 medium-sized organizations. 

Stringer, Donna M (1995). The role of women in the workplace diversity consulting. Journal of Organization Change Organizational Change Management. 8(1), 44-52.
The qualitative article I chose to used theories and surveys. The study was to show the correlation between communication and employee morale. There has been no empirical test have been conducted to assess specifically the relationship between the two. This study was conducted by using interviews, surveys, and on-site observations.
Baird, John & Bradley, Patricia (1978). Communication Correlates of employees morale. Journal of Business Communication. 15(3), 47-56.

My reply and I am done with homework for tonight since its only Monday :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 07:01 AM~10640665
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10640738
> *:|
> *


takes one to know one.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 07:14 AM~10640781
> *takes one to know one.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

yawnnn


----------



## [email protected]$ 408




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 09:14 PM~10640781
> *takes one to know one.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 08:55 AM~10641723
> *yawnnn
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
TonyO Apr 2002 24,541 114 1.27% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.99% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,601 82 0.91% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,134 80 0.89% 
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,295 69 0.77% 
show-bound Apr 2004 6,500 63 0.70% 
MarquisPlaya Jan 2005 1,484 60 0.67% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,324 59 0.66% 
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 Apr 2003 10,758 57 0.63% 
juangotti


----------



## noe_from_texas

i guess i have a few more to go


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 12:50 AM~10646149
> *i guess i have a few more to go
> *


quite a few yes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 12:47 AM~10646110
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> TonyO Apr 2002 24,541 114 1.27%
> POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.99%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,601 82 0.91%
> SKEETER Oct 2003 10,134 80 0.89%
> Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,295 69 0.77%
> show-bound Apr 2004 6,500 63 0.70%
> MarquisPlaya Jan 2005 1,484 60 0.67%
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,324 59 0.66%
> ROLLERZONLY 24/7 Apr 2003 10,758 57 0.63%
> juangotti
> *


Notice that half of those posters are lolo bike builders? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yay


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 02:58 PM~10646222
> *Notice that half of those posters are lolo bike builders? :dunno:
> *


shhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 10:29 AM~10633879
> *Sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Steering wheel base?


----------



## Str8crazy80

meh


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 14 2008, 01:15 AM~10646405
> *Steering wheel base?
> *


naw


----------



## noe_from_texas

not builders, just havers


----------



## TonyO

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*TonyO Apr 2002 24,690 264 2.77%* 
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,431 209 2.19% 
youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,299 130 1.36% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,635 117 1.23% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 12,649 110 1.15% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.95% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.93% 
show-bound Apr 2004 6,530 87 0.91% 
juangotti Jul 2006 16,529 82 0.86% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,351 79 0.83%


----------



## noe_from_texas

i still ain't on there, damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

nice, who's is that?


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice, who's is that?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 06:44 PM~10648483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that frame and paint


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, nice color


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 06:49 PM~10648539
> *nice, who's is that?
> *


Were going to raffle that bike of at our show in two weeks. The frame just got painted but I think the painter is going to do more stuff to it.


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 04:40 AM~10648444
> *i still ain't on there, damn
> *


you made it :cheesy: 

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
TonyO Apr 2002 24,704 278 2.92% 
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,431 203 2.13% 
youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,299 121 1.27% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,637 119 1.25% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 12,649 110 1.16% 
show-bound Apr 2004 6,535 92 0.97% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.96% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.94% 
juangotti Jul 2006 16,536 88 0.92% 
*noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,870 85 0.89% *


----------



## noe_from_texas

yippy!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn whores :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for once i am not on the list lmfao been working tohard to be whoring as much lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+May 14 2008, 05:18 AM~10648848-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep climbing that ladder young grasshopper
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> TonyO Apr 2002 24,721 300 3.15%
> Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,431 194 2.04%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,644 126 1.32%
> youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,299 121 1.27%
> juangotti Jul 2006 16,550 112 1.17%
> toxiconer Nov 2002 12,649 107 1.12%
> *noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,878 95 1.00% *
> show-bound Apr 2004 6,538 93 0.98%
> SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.95%
> POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 88 0.92%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 05:29 AM~10648971
> *for once i am not on the list lmfao been working tohard to be whoring as much lol
> *



You were on the list earlier with 70 posts. You were out whored :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

kdsjpskldgj


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 05:42 AM~10649103
> *kdsjpskldgj
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up tony


----------



## Str8crazy80

i was first for a while till tony kept posting


----------



## Str8crazy80

what do you guys think of these








on this


----------



## Str8crazy80

my chain


----------



## Str8crazy80

my chain


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

before









After


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

that sword would make a killer fork design


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

tony's cake


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

lol


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

Good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 06:06 AM~10649317
> *i was first for a while till tony kept posting
> *


sucka :guns:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 06:06 AM~10649317
> *i was first for a while till tony kept posting
> *


 :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 09:16 AM~10652173
> *:biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:
> *


when you have time like that, buisness must be crackin!


or slackin! :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

MY LOW LOW BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## lil_chemito86




----------



## BASH3R

MY LOW LOW BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

FUCK THE SERVER :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 14 2008, 11:13 AM~10653803
> *MY LOW LOW BACK IN THE DAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@May 14 2008, 12:12 PM~10653802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice real nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2008, 08:23 AM~10652210
> *when you have time like that, buisness must be crackin!
> or slackin! :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10653889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah and WTF are you doing up in here post whoring your garbage to the top :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 05:52 AM~10649749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats a nice four, any more pics bro?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

JUSTDEEZ paper weight lol


----------



## TonyO

I'm here to hook up La Raza


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

flame on flame on :biggrin: you know WMW heats thangs up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10654771
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+May 14 2008, 02:25 PM~10654771-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wuz up homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@May 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10654775
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NADA HOMIE JUST HERE


----------



## TonyO

What up shout out to La Raza.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 14 2008, 02:27 PM~10654795
> *NADA HOMIE JUST HERE
> *


same here chillin returning phone calls


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+May 14 2008, 11:25 PM~10654771-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 14 2008, 11:26 PM~10654783
> *wuz up homie
> :biggrin:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:27 PM~10654795
> *NADA HOMIE JUST HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 11:32 PM~10654834
> *same here chillin returning phone calls
> *



Its garbage posts like this that make me say :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2008, 02:33 PM~10654846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that just looks painfull lol


----------



## the poor boys

give that guy some x-lax.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 02:41 PM~10654899
> *give that guy some x-lax.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 02:34 PM~10654850
> *Its garbage posts like this that make me say :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 14 2008, 03:05 PM~10655058
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

supa dupa


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WICKED CUSTOM STEERING WHEELS :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 01:35 PM~10654865
> *damn that just looks painfull lol
> *


LOL HELL YEAH


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 04:35 PM~10656162
> *WICKED CUSTOM STEERING WHEELS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## noe_from_texas

coool


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 01:24 PM~10654761
> *flame on flame on  :biggrin: you know WMW heats thangs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## noe_from_texas

good stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rabbit+May 14 2008, 07:14 PM~10656823-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea wait till you see the one we are working on :0 WMW baby
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:31 PM~10656940
> *coool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10657020
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like that bro you know top grade parts low prices and fast turnaround :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 07:45 PM~10657075
> *good stuff
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 08:52 PM~10657574
> *:thumbsup:
> *


only i have to ask is when we going to do some parts for you :0


----------



## 73monte




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 10:33 PM~10658442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 15 2008, 12:32 AM~10659220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

im trying to get some fenders made in that style looks like a bomba


----------



## LowRider_69

im trying to get some fenders made in that style looks like a bomba


----------



## LowRider_69

im trying to get some fenders made in that style looks like a bomba


----------



## LowRider_69

my bad


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 14 2008, 11:32 PM~10659220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite bikes!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 12:43 AM~10659280
> *one of my favorite bikes!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10654977
> *:biggrin:
> *


todays post whore i see


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 15 2008, 02:26 AM~10659614
> *todays post whore i see
> *


yes bow down to the king lol


----------



## TonyO




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 03:18 PM~10663908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## noe_from_texas

wwoo


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 03:18 PM~10663908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 03:52 PM~10664187
> *:biggrin:
> *


someones whoring..... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 03:54 PM~10664205
> *someones whoring..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

imaginary handlebars...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 03:59 PM~10664243
> *imaginary handlebars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE HANDLEBARS ARE FUCKEN TIGHT :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 15 2008, 04:00 PM~10664253
> *THOSE HANDLEBARS ARE FUCKEN TIGHT  :0
> *


fuck yea!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

peeping toms bike club... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 04:06 PM~10664299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61

dont know why, but i kinda like this frame....


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 04:09 PM~10664328
> *dont know why, but i kinda like this frame....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like cheese to me :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 15 2008, 04:09 PM~10664329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 15 2008, 04:10 PM~10664333
> *looks like cheese to me :cheesy:
> *


hahahaha...it does!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 04:22 PM~10664406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 16 2008, 02:23 AM~10664408
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I want a gangsta suit like that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 02:24 AM~10664412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn now that is crazy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 15 2008, 05:27 PM~10664429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 05:43 PM~10664525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know a plces that will fit in at lmfao


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

shirts that will soon be for sale at myspace.com/down_low_kustomz 








girls shirts and thongs :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TonyO

Schwinn66 I found one like yours on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Vintage-Schwinn-3...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:08 PM~10664685
> *
> *


yea we are doing a 80's caddy one and a couple other and see how it flys :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:13 PM~10664722
> *yea we are doing a 80's caddy one and a couple other and see how it flys  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10664736
> *hell yea :cheesy:
> *


you know WICKED is coming stong in the 08' from car to bike and the clothing :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:16 PM~10664741
> *you know WICKED is coming stong in the 08' from car to bike and the clothing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:17 PM~10664748
> *
> *


you know one step ahead of the comp :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:16 PM~10664741
> *you know WICKED is coming stong in the 08' from car to bike and the clothing  :biggrin:
> *


You're a fucking whore you stupid ass piece of shit :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:22 PM~10664792
> *you know one step ahead of the comp :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:24 PM~10664811
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## rabbit

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:16 PM~10664741
> *you know WICKED is coming stong in the 08' from car to bike and the clothing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 15 2008, 06:27 PM~10664851
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:0 WMW


----------



## TonyO

TNT Parts


----------



## TonyO

Ya know I could play that game all day too reposting the same pics of parts I've done too buddy

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Funny how you like to use this topic to whore your stuff. Cuz you know what I got tons of pics of MY product too. Ill force the mods to stop us

TNT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

brand new stuff just came in today


----------



## TonyO

TNT Handlebars

Engraving by Cadillac Jay


----------



## TonyO

Engraving by Cadillac Jay


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sissy bar brand new just out chrome plate


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

*TNT*


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## the poor boys

:0 that looks like mine ??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 03:59 AM~10665085
> *:0  that looks like mine  ??
> *


Yes it is yours but it was cut by TNT since Wicked couldnt do it for ya.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 06:59 PM~10665085
> *:0  that looks like mine  ??
> *


 :0 hey wuz up did you like the pics homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

mine will be the best crown I have seen.lol


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## the poor boys

they look nice. i like the chrome. its so shiny.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2008, 04:01 AM~10665097
> *mine will be the best crown I have seen.lol
> *


I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:02 PM~10665107
> *they look nice. i like the chrome. its so shiny.
> *


yea i like new chrome :biggrin: you know week after week new parts  but i am done till later we have a couple more parts should be out of chrome tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2008, 04:01 AM~10665097
> *mine will be the best crown I have seen.lol
> *


----------



## the poor boys

very nice juan. your design work ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmfao


----------



## the poor boys

who won ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:32 PM~10665345
> *who won ??
> *


i did grapenut's went crying to the dog house with his tail between his legs lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is the caddy with white shirt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 04:26 AM~10665293
> *very nice juan.  your design work ??
> *


:yes: Juan's design.


----------



## the poor boys

thank you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:45 PM~10665456
> *thank you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, TonyO

Your crown will be cut and sent to you soon buddy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 15 2008, 08:24 PM~10665261-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 08:26 PM~10665293
> *very nice juan.  your design work ??
> *


yes sir. but its hard for me to match work. ez for me to free hand


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10665484
> *
> yes sir. but its hard for me to match work. ez for me to free hand
> *


it looks nice bro


----------



## the poor boys

the more i look at it i see a bat ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 04:49 AM~10665499
> *it looks nice bro
> *


We both thank you, its just as hard to CAD it up but then again you wouldnt know anything bout that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 04:51 AM~10665513
> *the more i look at it i see a bat ?
> *


Its a bat on Steriods. Where's Barry Bonds at? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:51 PM~10665513
> *the more i look at it i see a bat ?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 06:51 PM~10665520
> *Its a bat on Steriods.  Where's Barry Bonds at? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 04:18 AM~10665221
> *yea i like new chrome  :biggrin:  you know week after week new parts   but i am done till later we have a couple more parts should be out of chrome tomorrow
> *


Someone sent me this pic of you jamin out in concert :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 08:51 PM~10665514
> *We both thank you, its just as hard to CAD it up but then again you wouldnt know anything bout that
> *


you did a good job transferring the design


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 04:49 AM~10665499
> *it looks nice bro
> *


How many jobs you got? Bus driver too? damn


----------



## TonyO

No wonder Eric Ramos isnt on here anymore he's too busy partyin :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Mural ideas. Here's some research for you muralists out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10665671
> *How many jobs you got?  Bus driver too? damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i do not work i just run my business :biggrin: and i love what i do so i can not call it work


----------



## TonyO

More research material for the muralists :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

She looks like she's airbrushed already I wonder if Fonzy got to her :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

She'd look good airbrushed on a fender


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10665027-->
> 
> 
> 
> brand new stuff just came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10665026
> *Funny how you like to use this topic to whore your stuff.  Cuz you know what I got tons of pics of MY product too.  Ill force the mods to stop us
> 
> TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@May 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10665047
> *TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YALL ARE FUNNY


----------



## TonyO

Stay in school kids. Youll have to post up replies like this. 

The question:

Learning to uncover, analyze, and reflect upon the influence of the seminal works in your field is an essential part of becoming a scholar-practitioner, and involves developing both process skills and content knowledge. Consider the following:
What strategies did you use to identify and locate the seminal works related to your inquiry topic? Which strategy seemed to work best? Why? 
How confident are you that you have uncovered the key works that have been influential in shaping the pursuit of knowledge on this topic? Given that the seminal work on your topic may have been conducted more than 20 years ago, how relevant do you think this work may be today? 
Based on your reading of some of the seminal works, what methodological or philosophic paradigm(s) seem to have been guiding this early work? 
How have the methodological approaches or paradigms used in this early research and underlying philosophic orientations influenced subsequent research and theory in your field? 
Be sure to support your response by citing appropriate sources and following APA format. 


Between the BS and ass clowning:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

...


----------



## TonyO

Finally got this. My spare :cheesy: 










For a set of these I got a few weeks ago


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 08:24 PM~10665261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Seminal Works, its serious business. Do you even see the text box in this pic?


----------



## the poor boys

i'm gald you posted this up. any ideas on how to mount it ? can't use double sided tape. ??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 05:57 AM~10666102
> *i'm gald you posted this up. any ideas on how to mount it ? can't use double sided tape. ??
> *


get the thin 3M type


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 07:17 PM~10665766
> *She looks like she's airbrushed already I wonder if Fonzy got to her :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

thankz tony.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 12:09 PM~10665684
> *No wonder Eric Ramos isnt on here anymore he's too busy partyin :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i told her what time it was.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10665906
> *Stay in school kids.  Youll have to post up replies like this.
> 
> The question:
> 
> Learning to uncover, analyze, and reflect upon the influence of the seminal works in your field is an essential part of becoming a scholar-practitioner, and involves developing both process skills and content knowledge. Consider the following:
> What strategies did you use to identify and locate the seminal works related to your inquiry topic? Which strategy seemed to work best? Why?
> How confident are you that you have uncovered the key works that have been influential in shaping the pursuit of knowledge on this topic? Given that the seminal work on your topic may have been conducted more than 20 years ago, how relevant do you think this work may be today?
> Based on your reading of some of the seminal works, what methodological or philosophic paradigm(s) seem to have been guiding this early work?
> How have the methodological approaches or paradigms used in this early research and underlying philosophic orientations influenced subsequent research and theory in your field?
> Be sure to support your response by citing appropriate sources and following APA format.
> Between the BS and ass clowning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






dont post up screen shots that try to kick knowledge to these kids with all these spelling and gramatical errors in it









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 11:46 PM~10667049
> *dont post up screen shots that try to kick knowledge to these kids with all these spelling and gramatical errors in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*pwn3d!!!!*
:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10667049
> *dont post up screen shots that try to kick knowledge to these kids with all these spelling and gramatical errors in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you read that shit lmfao


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:27 PM~10667397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it is grapenuts :0 rolling them show bikes lmfao


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:32 PM~10667418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

wtf....plastic patio chairs for seats............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:51 PM~10667562
> *wtf....plastic patio chairs for seats............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now that is getto :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:53 PM~10667572
> *damn now that is getto :biggrin:
> *


no no my friend....thats asian!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:59 PM~10667608
> *no no my friend....thats asian!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 12:25 AM~10667807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10667811
> *ouch!!!!!!!!
> *


x2000.......i hope to get some pics of some gnarly bleeding wounds at that choppercabras event... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 12:29 AM~10667839
> *x2000.......i hope to get some pics of some gnarly bleeding wounds at that choppercabras event... :biggrin:
> *


lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

grapenuts and his buddy


----------



## chamuco61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 12:37 AM~10667898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know it looks like them cause they both are ass clown's/butt lovers :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:39 PM~10667929
> *you know it looks like them cause they both are ass clown's/butt lovers :0
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10667945
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:37 PM~10667905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a guy here in san jose who has one of these....''OSCAR THE GROUCH'' he calls it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2008, 11:42 PM~10667964
> *there is a guy here in san jose who has one of these....''OSCAR THE GROUCH'' he calls it
> *


damn, he has himself a small treasure!!! this guy me n my bro buy old radios from has one that he just restored...been tryin to get him to sell it to me, but he wont budge...he did let me take it for a spin around the block and that shit rode nice!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

you damn whore looks at this

STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,786 312 3.42% 
SAC_TOWN Aug 2007 2,476 195 2.14% 
chamuco61 Nov 2004 4,771 181 1.99% 
buffitout Sep 2007 918 176 1.93% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,345 147 1.61% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,307 126 1.38% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 14,033 115 1.26% 
863CANDYCADI Aug 2005 5,356 100 1.10% 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 10,442 96 1.05% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,753 67 0.74%


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 02:39 AM~10668818
> *you damn whore looks at this
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,786 312 3.42%
> SAC_TOWN Aug 2007 2,476 195 2.14%
> chamuco61 Nov 2004 4,771 181 1.99%
> buffitout Sep 2007 918 176 1.93%
> POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,345 147 1.61%
> SKEETER Oct 2003 10,307 126 1.38%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 14,033 115 1.26%
> 863CANDYCADI Aug 2005 5,356 100 1.10%
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 10,442 96 1.05%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,753 67 0.74%
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 08:51 AM~10667562
> *wtf....plastic patio chairs for seats............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahaahahah :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 09:33 AM~10667867
> *grapenuts and his buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who the hell is grapenuts? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 10:24 AM~10668262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bone Collector's granddaddy back in the day.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 06:43 AM~10669287
> *who the hell is grapenuts? :dunno:
> *


this is grapenuts. is it in your bowl ??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 05:28 PM~10669474
> *this is grapenuts. is it in your bowl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the same person :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 07:11 PM~10665716
> *More research material for the muralists :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 07:43 AM~10669287
> *who the hell is grapenuts? :dunno:
> *


inside joke with TEAM WICKED


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 12:24 AM~10668262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

look here is GRAPENUTS monkey ass swinging from my nuts lmfao


----------



## TonyO

Im gonna start offering up 1 day turnaround paint jobs contact me  I'll build you a show winner for $2

Paint job done in half an hour:


----------



## TonyO

I can get you this bike for $40 shipped. I can get that kiddie pool and blackberry for $50 shipped each Forget Walmart I'm opening up TonyMart where everything is undercut from any competitor.

Dont go to Walmart for this stuff I'll buy it and sell it to you cheaper. Get at me get at me get at me get at me I'm a fat bastard from bum fuk Indiana where everything is dirt cheap just ask my wife/sister/babymama she'll tell you


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 06:26 PM~10672635
> *Im gonna start offering up 1 day turnaround paint jobs contact me  I'll build you a show winner for $2
> 
> Paint job done in half an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## chris23

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10672839
> *:roflmao:
> *


wuz up chris


----------



## chamuco61

now now children...play nice... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 06:00 PM~10673064
> *now now children...play nice... :biggrin:
> *


lmfao


----------



## excalibur

WICKED = CRUSHIN' the competition


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 17 2008, 04:12 AM~10673383
> *WICKED = CRUSHIN' the competition
> *


TNT = Destroying the competition


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10673391
> *TNT = Destroying our reputation!
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10667418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that on the bottom of the second chicks ass :barf:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2008, 04:20 AM~10673411
> *what is that on the bottom of the second chicks ass  :barf:
> *


butt plug


----------



## bad news

you guys are fucking up my topic with all this bullshit iam going to bust a bitch and snitch you guys out to the mods fuckers :|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 10:44 PM~10667517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill roll as long as janelle isnt looking :|


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10673683
> *you guys are fucking up my topic with all this bullshit iam going to bust a bitch and snitch you guys out to the mods fuckers :|
> *


who?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 16 2008, 07:30 PM~10673689
> *who?
> *


gay guy d and pedo tonyo always whoring shit up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 17 2008, 05:31 AM~10673696
> *gay guy d and pedo tonyo always whoring shit up
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10673696
> *gay guy d and pedo tonyo always whoring shit up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

WHAT SUP D


----------



## [email protected]

]


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 09:24 PM~10665261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










[/IMG

Juan this is how yours should look when you have it cut and bent.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 17 2008, 12:19 AM~10674965
> *WHAT SUP D
> *


just got done play ps3 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:07 AM~10675249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bust a move :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:15 AM~10675305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:16 AM~10675312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:17 AM~10675325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:24 AM~10675361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:26 AM~10675373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now thats getto no road just dirt :0


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice pic


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

this one is halirous


----------



## Str8crazy80

mario cookie


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:29 AM~10675655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:32 AM~10675664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2008, 03:39 AM~10675765
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2008, 03:50 AM~10675784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass pic


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 02:51 AM~10675786
> *thats a bad ass pic
> *


thanks...


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 02:35 AM~10675064
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG
> 
> Juan this is how yours should look when you have it  cut and bent.. :biggrin:
> *


 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam nice very nice     Your crazy :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 02:00 AM~10675541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 02:28 AM~10675647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the guy that ownes this bike is cool i met hima nd his dad at a show real cool people his trike is bad ass too


----------



## lowlife-biker

I like that seat :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 18 2008, 04:35 AM~10679721
> *I like that seat :thumbsup:
> *


  his trike was bad ass too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is his trike i wish i had my other comp up i had like 5 pics of it


----------



## lowlife-biker

those painted parts looks badass


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 03:54 AM~10679733
> *here is his trike i wish i had my other comp up i had like 5 pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i see is a red X


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 18 2008, 08:15 AM~10679955
> *all i see is a red X
> *


it popes up for me  ?????


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 18 2008, 09:15 AM~10679955
> *all i see is a red X
> *


*X*


----------



## las_crucez

ummm nvrmnd, for some reason, when i quoted him, the pic showed up in my post??????? :dunno:

thats weird


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 18 2008, 06:11 PM~10682144
> *ummm nvrmnd, for some reason, when i quoted him, the pic showed up in my post??????? :dunno:
> 
> thats weird
> *


yea it was a nice ass bike


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10682718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nobody wants to see your pic lol


----------



## the poor boys

here your pic. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 08:54 PM~10683006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here your pic.  :cheesy:
> *


damn i thought i hide that pic lmfao


----------



## the poor boys

you did, but i found it. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

you did, but i found it. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10683189
> *you did, but i found it.  :cheesy:
> *


damm whore.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10683189
> *you did, but i found it.  :cheesy:
> *


damm whore.


----------



## D Twist

PM SENT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 09:15 PM~10683176
> *you did, but i found it.  :cheesy:
> *


damn see if i have you for dinner again you going through my stuff i bet you seen the pic of GRAPENUTS with the buttplug to lmfao


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 12:52 AM~10684574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amen to that do not run froma cop and let them get you lol


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

pm sent lmfao


----------



## chamuco61

no shit sherlock!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 02:17 AM~10684764
> *no shit sherlock!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dig deeper watson lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 05:04 AM~10684858
> *dig deeper watson lmfao :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 09:17 PM~10683699
> *damn see if i have you for dinner again you going through my stuff i bet you seen the pic of GRAPENUTS with the buttplug to lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2008, 07:29 AM~10685039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you're bored too I see!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 19 2008, 07:25 AM~10685021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 05:30 AM~10685044
> *you're bored too I see!! :biggrin:
> *


yup. nothing else to do. so how is everything ??


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2008, 07:40 AM~10685071
> *yup. nothing else to do. so how is everything ??
> *


things are good!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

still working out the bugs in the program but this was the first test run on some scrap aluminum!! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup: -----------


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 04:38 PM~10685286
> *still working out the bugs in the program but this was the first test run on some scrap aluminum!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :thumbsup: Will you be selling those bent or flat? :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10684566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahaahahahahaha x2 man up to a ticket, pay the fine, and get your ass off the road :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 11:00 AM~10675541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's tight :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:12 AM~10685420
> *Very nice :thumbsup:  Will you be selling those bent or flat? :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT SELLING IT IT SAYS D TWIST ON IT! :uh:
If I did (which I'm not) they would be sold bent,honestly how hard would it be to bend .040" thick aluminum??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 05:39 PM~10685605
> *NOT SELLING IT IT SAYS D TWIST ON IT!  :uh:
> If I did (which I'm not) they would be sold bent,honestly how hard would it be to bend .040" thick aluminum??
> 
> *



Well its hard for Wicked because he can only sell them flat, customer is responsible for finishing all their own parts they order from him. 

Yes wicked I'm attacking you again for selling low grade quality deal with it so I can stop talking smack about you :|


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:43 AM~10685622
> *Well its hard for Wicked because he can only sell them flat, customer is responsible for finishing all their own parts they order from him.
> 
> Yes wicked I'm attacking you again for selling low grade quality  deal with it so I can stop talking smack about you :|
> *


 :uh: Tony Tony :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 09:47 AM~10686447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 09:44 AM~10686415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hoppin it like a mofucka


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SICKOSYLUM


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10686521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 10:47 AM~10686447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

one rim down, one rim to go, it's actually kinda hard to see, makes me wonder if i just wasted my time


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

the club's hopper


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

can anyone guess who this is?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 01:06 PM~10687437
> *one rim down, one rim to go, it's actually kinda hard to see, makes me wonder if i just wasted my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 01:23 PM~10687566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is crazy as fuck looking


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 10:21 PM~10687547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that issue


----------



## TonyO

Now I know what happens to Wicked's parts. They either get lost or come in a bag with this note on it :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10688544
> *Now I know what happens to Wicked's parts.  They either get lost or come in a bag with this note on it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 02:38 PM~10688544
> *Now I know what happens to Wicked's parts.  They either get lost or come in a bag with this note on it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

bad ass car


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

can't post the other 2, there's kids around here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10688675
> *can't post the other 2, there's kids around here
> *


PM them  and I got a good one to PM you


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10688675
> *can't post the other 2, there's kids around here
> *


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:happysad: please?!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 12:21 PM~10687547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas

x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2008, 03:55 PM~10697926
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## noe_from_texas

to the 10th power


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2008, 04:58 PM~10697947
> *to the 10th power
> *


damn whore :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 01:52 AM~10697897
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


But it "influences the younger generation" :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10698582
> *But  it "influences the younger generation"  :dunno:
> *


how?


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 12:23 PM~10687562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ESTILO TRIKE


----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 20 2008, 06:52 PM~10697897-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 06:55 PM~10697926
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 06:56 PM~10697934
> *x3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 06:58 PM~10697947
> *to the 10th power
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@May 20 2008, 08:22 PM~10698582
> *But  it "influences the younger generation"  :dunno:
> *


that bike is like 13 years old. yea the paint is wack, but the frame mods are pretty cool for the time. 



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2008, 10:42 PM~10699863
> *how?
> *


it aint a show stopper, but I bet you thought that was the shit when you where 8.
besides, he wasnt talking about that bike, he was talking about lowrider bikes in general.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 03:21 PM~10687547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by the way, this is the bike im talking about.


----------



## excalibur

LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE really influences the younger generation. too bad they arent around anymore.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I never really found anything about that bike that influenced me in any kind of way. I just remember wondering why a bike like that made it into the magazine. I guess its cause the kid was poor or whatever and managed to put together the bike on his own.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 21 2008, 12:41 AM~10701998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the pedal car almost looks like it is glowing lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

this folks could be the next bike of the year










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10700196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26

soon to be done in metal!


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26

400th page


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 21 2008, 01:47 AM~10702371
> *400th page
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## mitchell26

you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i only see 200 pages lol


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## The Phoenix

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Nov 29 2006, 04:43 PM~6661044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 07:49 AM~10701326
> *I never really found anything about that bike that influenced me in any kind of way. I just remember wondering why a bike like that made it into the magazine. I guess its cause the kid was poor or whatever and managed to put together the bike on his own.
> *


word


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## TonyO

Can you spot the Kool Aid man AKA "SkinniSchwinn" in this pic?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 10:57 AM~10704253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: was that my old seat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10704839
> *:cheesy: was that my old seat
> *


:yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10701326
> *I never really found anything about that bike that influenced me in any kind of way. I just remember wondering why a bike like that made it into the magazine. I guess its cause the kid was poor or whatever and managed to put together the bike on his own.
> *



:roflmao: todo negative


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10706034
> *:roflmao:  todo negative
> *


Some people like to call it the truth. :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 01:15 AM~10706138
> *Some people like to call it the truth.  :|
> *


Personally I would call you being a hater but eh I dont really care for that bike either so :|


----------



## noe_from_texas

i guess i agree with you, that bike is ugly


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 03:17 PM~10706148
> *Personally I would call you being a hater  but eh I dont really care for that bike either so :|
> *


great.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 01:53 AM~10706378
> *great.
> *


:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup: looks nice.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10706908
> *:thumbsup: looks nice.
> *


thanks mitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 04:54 PM~10706853
> *HHATE!!!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706897
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im going to have to wait till Devotions to check it out.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 05:08 PM~10706928
> *Im going to have to wait till Devotions to check it out.
> *


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 22 2008, 10:02 AM~10706897
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man, i like the seat :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 21 2008, 05:08 PM~10706935
> *looks good man, i like the seat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks......just made it 2day :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 06:02 PM~10706897
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 20 2008, 09:39 PM~10701224
> *LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE really influences the younger generation.  too bad they arent around anymore.
> *


wat the younger kids or the mag?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706897
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS NICE  THE FRAME CAME OUT SICK


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 21 2008, 05:33 PM~10707104-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownlife1904_@May 21 2008, 05:36 PM~10707118
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS NICE   THE FRAME CAME OUT SICK
> *


thanks


----------



## the bone collector

Yo D send the uncut version of this via email :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 22 2008, 04:22 AM~10707498
> *Yo D send the uncut version of this  via email  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

RIP :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 06:30 PM~10707589
> *RIP :angel:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA WTF WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 06:30 PM~10707589
> *RIP :angel:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+May 21 2008, 06:32 PM~10707611-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA WTF WHAT HAPPENED?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was board and i had a hammer lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 06:32 PM~10707614
> *hno:
> *


ey fool it had sheet metal but it wasnt even welded :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 21 2008, 08:22 PM~10707498
> *Yo D send the uncut version of this  via email  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im confused bones???


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10707655
> *Im confused bones???
> *


 D twist took this picture of me and the fam and photoshop it with the middle finger............I want him to send me the original


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 21 2008, 08:41 PM~10707700
> *D twist took this picture of me and the fam and photoshop it with the middle finger............I want him to send me the original
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 06:32 PM~10707614
> *hno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 07:53 PM~10708528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/05/jet-powered-bic.html


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 06:36 PM~10707653
> *ey fool it had sheet metal but it wasnt even welded  :uh:
> *


Let me know and we can fix that.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 08:51 PM~10716918
> *Let me know and we can fix that.
> *


  i almost got all the bondo off


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 28 2006, 11:14 PM~6465309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 05:47 PM~10719304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Internetz iz seriouz buzinezz :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

old school
:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10721379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap I'm definitely diggin this thing :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 10:47 AM~10720464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 02:55 PM~10721733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

Dtwist forks on ebay? :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHITING-6-STERLING-SQU...Q2em118Q2el1247


Item number: 120161614844


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 09:40 AM~10720405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey where u find dis pic  i know these 3 guys


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@May 24 2008, 05:04 AM~10723741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Not unless he lived in the 19th century!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: maybe it was his great great great ancestors :dunno:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2WYQQRMLtcc


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 23 2008, 06:46 PM~10723626
> *Hey where u find dis pic  i know these 3 guys
> *


photobucket homie


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10723913
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=2WYQQRMLtcc
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 24 2008, 12:08 AM~10725381
> *lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im still laughin. My bro just got here and is damn near shitting him self its so funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10723913
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=2WYQQRMLtcc
> *


crazy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

everytime i get pissest off i watch this and just fall out laughing

http://www.bangedup.com/post.php?media=7015


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## mitchell26

feel the vibrations.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzgNAzquCw


----------



## geniuz

norwegian springtime..


----------



## lowridersfinest

i just got about 15 lrb magazines off of ebay for FREE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 24 2008, 03:50 PM~10728902
> *i just got about 15 lrb magazines off of ebay for FREE
> *


NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411512


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 24 2008, 03:50 PM~10728902
> *i just got about 15 lrb magazines off of ebay for FREE
> *



naw its 25


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 25 2008, 12:21 AM~10731584
> *naw its 25
> *


when you get them post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2008, 01:15 AM~10731847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 25 2008, 12:54 AM~10731752
> *when you get them post a pic :biggrin:
> *


THEY CAME YESTERDAY,AS SOON I WON THE BID HE JUST SHIPPED IT OUT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 25 2008, 01:26 AM~10731904
> *THEY CAME YESTERDAY,AS SOON I WON THE BID HE JUST SHIPPED IT OUT
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

my monte,pumps and wheels :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by geniuz_@May 24 2008, 09:47 AM~10727301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegian springtime..
> *


wuts wif da surfer dude doin situps in evry pik? :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 25 2008, 03:27 AM~10732166
> *wuts wif da surfer dude doin situps in evry pik?  :roflmao:
> *


got to stay fit to ride that bike lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2008, 12:15 AM~10731847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so simple yet one of my all time favorits


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2008, 07:22 AM~10732370
> *so simple yet one of my all time favorits
> *


those are the best types of bikes,like teqila sunrise


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by geniuz_@May 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10727301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegian springtime..
> *


you call it SPRING - this is RUSSIAN SUMMER
/now our trees GOT NO LEAVES


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 02:14 PM~10721460
> *Oh snap I'm definitely diggin this thing :thumbsup:
> *


made of wood....


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10723913
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=2WYQQRMLtcc
> *


 :0 http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Uqosgorufs


----------



## las_crucez




----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 21 2008, 01:44 AM~10702365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 11:52 AM~10746288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a better pic of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10749838
> *you got a better pic of it
> *


I will have some more pics of it on friday. I gotta go pick it up on thursday so I can make the parts.


----------



## CE 707

is it from salinas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 08:20 PM~10749935
> *is it from salinas
> *


Yup, it belongs to my homie El Raider. There was build up on here somewhere but were finally going to get it going next month.


----------



## CE 707

that looks like the one I almost picked up from rudys customs about ten years ago


----------



## the bone collector

I got the crown from Cutty (n0r cal lux) (may he rest in peace) I showed it on the lil bastard at every show I went to last year ..........The crown will now go in the shop not for sale but for show.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 06:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 04:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When is this coming out?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10756448
> *When is this coming out?
> *


real soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM NICE


----------



## 86' Chevy

Looks sick bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 04:36 PM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAAAAA? :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2008, 08:36 AM~10756181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no way :0 
that looks sick.
i still got a photo of this when it was a trike as my wallpaper.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10762298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 10:30 AM~10762298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 10:30 AM~10762298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a new way to display your bike ??
:dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 10:30 AM~10762298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 29 2008, 11:43 AM~10762923-->
> 
> 
> 
> is this a new way to display your bike ??
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@May 29 2008, 12:15 PM~10763141
> *WTF
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 10:27 AM~10762262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO CAN MAKE ME THE COVER ON THE CONT. KIT LIKE THIS ONE??


----------



## CE 707




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 11:28 AM~10762275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yall always have cool ass pics


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 29 2008, 01:21 PM~10763173
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO CAN MAKE ME THE COVER ON THE CONT. KIT LIKE THIS ONE??
> *



henry


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 30 2008, 05:26 AM~10763201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

A set of TNT forks would not have failed like this:










He could have rode on forever on a set of our forks


----------



## lowridersfinest

check out the collection


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

*408*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 29 2008, 08:42 PM~10766772
> *check out the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANTHONY'S HARLEY CAME OUT SIC'.......


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10766605
> *A set of TNT forks would not have failed like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could have rode on forever on a set of our forks
> *


i dont think its the forks, but rather the shitty craftsmanship that was put into tightening down the axel nuts... :biggrin: 



but some faced forks would look hella funny on one of these ten speeds...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 30 2008, 07:26 AM~10767302-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a bad little design, I would have made the inside parts sharp too instead of rounded but its not bad. Those handlebars?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@May 30 2008, 10:24 AM~10768843
> *i dont think its the forks, but rather the shitty craftsmanship that was put into tightening down the axel nuts... :biggrin:
> but some faced forks would look hella funny on one of these ten speeds...
> *


Loose axel nut owned :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2008, 06:45 AM~10769528
> *Not a bad little design, I would have made the inside parts sharp too instead of rounded but its not bad.  Those handlebars?
> 
> *


 sissy bars.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 30 2008, 07:45 AM~10769528-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad little design, I would have made the inside parts sharp too instead of rounded but its not bad.  Those handlebars?
> Loose axel nut owned :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope they ar sissy bars
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 08:00 AM~10769583
> *sissy bars.
> *


ding ding ding your right you win a trip to no where lmfao


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 30 2008, 11:15 AM~10771298
> *
> ding ding ding your right you win a trip to no where lmfao
> *


wow, i won. and i get a free trip to evansville. you can't beat that. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 01:16 PM~10771754
> *wow, i won. and i get a free trip to knowwhereville. you can't beat that.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10772034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: it is the truth if i did not have family here i would move to AZ,CALi or florida :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

not cali. this is a "clown free" state. :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 29 2008, 07:48 PM~10766221
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 02:11 PM~10772166
> *not cali. this is a "clown free" state.  :0
> *


  fine i will move to az or florida :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10772813
> *  fine i will move to az or florida  :biggrin:
> *


 think you would fit right in :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 30 2008, 03:43 PM~10772813
> *  fine i will move to az or florida  :biggrin:
> *



I dont think you would survive out here the sun will cook your white skin make your neck alot more red :biggrin: Better bring sun screen


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## TonyO

Free used bike parts! :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## Raguness

:0  :wow: :|


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 04:44 PM~10790371
> *Free used bike parts!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope the driver ok :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 29 2008, 11:42 PM~10766772
> *check out the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10797783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE PLACE TO PUT A MURAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know why they did this to the frame but I cant really fix that now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10797833
> *THATS A NICE PLACE TO PUT A MURAL
> *


This frame is going to get new paint and a shit load of murals. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10797776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats probably the nicest frame ive seen in years!!!! :0 

but the lower part of the seat tube has got to go.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 01:18 PM~10797859
> *This frame is going to get new paint and a shit load of murals.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
now thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10797869
> *thats probably the nicest frame ive seen in years!!!! :0
> 
> but the lower part of the seat tube has got to go.
> *


I know. Im going to talk to the owner about that this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 4 2008, 01:26 PM~10797941
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 4 2008, 01:26 PM~10797941
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 4 2008, 11:19 PM~10797869
> *thats probably the nicest frame ive seen in years!!!! :0
> 
> but the lower part of the seat tube has got to go.
> *


x2 nice frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 4 2008, 01:55 PM~10798220
> *x2  nice frame.
> *


Wait till you see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 11:57 PM~10798246
> *Wait till you see it done.  :biggrin:
> *


16" frame? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10798374
> *16" frame? :dunno:
> *


 :yes: Its going to knock your socks off!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

hear is a few pics i took today of a couple of my bike's nothing special


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 03:15 PM~10797837
> *I dont know why they did this to the frame but I cant really fix that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them axle mounts fuckin crazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 06:03 PM~10800189
> *them axle mounts fuckin crazy
> *


yup but no ones really going to see them anyway so its not worth changing them out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

stop all the bitchassness in here


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 4 2008, 05:51 PM~10800111
> *hear is a few pics i took today of a couple of my bike's nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i want a mini ninja bike soooo bad but i exceed the weight limit by lyk 100 pounds


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2008, 09:00 PM~10801557
> *i want a mini ninja bike soooo bad but i exceed the weight limit by lyk 100 pounds
> *


that sucks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2008, 01:02 AM~10803091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## AMB1800

damm


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2008, 01:02 AM~10803091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2008, 01:02 AM~10803091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    just needs some stripingg and leaging on the hood and trunk


----------



## AMB1800

nope not even that, i like how its clean the way it is  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

true


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10805515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not diggin that paint


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 5 2008, 12:39 PM~10805515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some people have to much money but it almost looks like a kit car aka fake lambo lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 5 2008, 10:52 PM~10806094
> *some people have to much money but it almost looks like a kit car aka fake lambo lol
> *


I think its the paint. He just turned a $200K sports car into a $20K Honda look alike


----------



## AMB1800

funny how there's more lambo's over there then in the continent they are actualy from... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2008, 01:54 PM~10806103
> *I think its the paint.  He just turned a $200K sports car into a $20K Honda look alike
> *


maybe but the front just does not look right


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 5 2008, 11:50 AM~10805610
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see that in scale 1:1  

(I know it's a 63 and not a 64 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: )


----------



## AMB1800

i think i'm never gonna go to show car level in real life cuz why build a show car when you got no shows in belgium?  

so just gotta built it for the streets, maybe near the show level but still street, thats my goal


----------



## lowlife-biker

just a clean ass paintjob and som clean rims


----------



## AMB1800

:yes: and drozz if i'm motivated :biggrin: 

i should be going to apow with it milzz, just hoping on good weather, cuz i aint takin her out in the rain! so you will check the 64 out then


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10806103
> *I think its the paint.  He just turned a $200K sports car into a $20K Honda look alike
> *


All it needs is the fake shit from auto zone.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 5 2008, 10:57 PM~10806124
> *maybe but the front just does not look right
> *


Like a Fiero that's been LambOwned :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 5 2008, 01:14 PM~10806242
> *:yes: and drozz if i'm motivated  :biggrin:
> 
> i should be going to apow with it milzz, just hoping on good weather, cuz i aint takin her out in the rain! so you will check the 64 out then
> *


hell fool take here to the show rain or not, she ain't gone rust from some water :biggrin: 
I wanna see that bitch as soon ass posible


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 5 2008, 02:24 PM~10806326-->
> 
> 
> 
> All it needs is the fake shit from auto zone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jun 5 2008, 02:39 PM~10806441
> *Like a Fiero that's been LambOwned :roflmao:
> *


lmfao there was 2 or 3 back in the 90's that did it around here tryed to be like LOOK AT MY LAMBO lmfao


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10806326
> *All it needs is the fake shit from auto zone.
> *


damn, beat me to it!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 12:20 AM~10806693
> *lmfao
> 
> lmfao there was 2 or 3 back in the 90's that did it around here tryed to be like LOOK AT MY LAMBO lmfao
> *


There was a Fiero rollin around town for a while here that just had like these big ass thunder thighs and didnt have the front to match, looked like a dually car :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Rusty193

:uh:


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## DA_SQUID

i got bikes to


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

something i just did for a customer


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

dude everyone know i have a plater you dumb fuck lmfao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 07:20 PM~10812459
> *dude everyone know i have a plater you dumb fuck lmfao
> *


You never posted pics of the plating machine or you standing next to it so the rule applies PICR OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. :uh: 

So everyone you know will vouch for you? That's about as worthless as tits on a bull


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2008, 11:35 AM~10812578
> *You never posted pics of the plating machine or you standing next to it so the rule applies  PICR OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.  :uh:
> 
> So everyone you know will vouch for you?  That's about as worthless as tits on a bull
> *


he did but the bucket is small. its one of those cheap ones


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10812581
> *he did but the bucket is small. its one of those cheap ones
> *


Yeah that's why I dont even have one of those things. I'd rather go to a REAL plater like SA Rollerz where I know it'll be done right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 11:19 AM~10812866
> *My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 01:19 PM~10812866
> *My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice  it would look pretty tight with the mexicac calender engraved on it .........or something to that effect.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 6 2008, 10:30 AM~10812938
> *nice   it would look pretty tight with the mexicac calender engraved on it .........or something to that effect.
> *


I think you guys will love my trike when it come out. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 10:32 AM~10812948
> *I think you guys will love my trike when it come out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 10:19 AM~10812866
> *My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats cool shit there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10813259
> *  thats cool shit there
> *


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10813259
> *  thats cool shit there
> *


x2


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 12:19 PM~10812866
> *My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE a skip tooth! that's different on a lowrider don't see that too often.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2008, 03:32 PM~10814963
> *NICE a skip tooth! that's different on a lowrider don't see that too often.
> *


----------



## D Twist

nice sunset!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Jun 5 2008, 09:28 PM~10808869-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Jun 6 2008, 02:46 PM~10813884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't know why but made me laugh like hell! just a fukd up sense of humor I guess!


----------



## D Twist

*Every part except the spring was hand made.*


----------



## D Twist

First to do 2 stage twist antennas with removable top pieces! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

3000 posts!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10818483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part except the spring was hand made.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 09:47 AM~10818497
> *3000 posts!
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 29 2008, 11:26 PM~10767302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is where we have a problem. If you wish to copy my designs, dont. Its not right to do this. If you are going to advertise to do custom parts, than do that! Dont use my designs. 

For those who dont believe that this is a copy, Look at www.toyshopcustom.com in the Tribal series and tell me what you think. 

And I used to think you were an allright guy.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jun 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10818932
> *This is where we have a problem. If you wish to copy my designs, dont. Its not right to do this. If you are going to advertise to do custom parts, than do that! Dont use my designs.
> 
> For those who dont believe that this is a copy, Look at www.toyshopcustom.com in the Tribal series and tell me what you think.
> 
> And I used to think you were an allright guy.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

:0 Dun dun duuuuun


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jun 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10818932
> *This is where we have a problem. If you wish to copy my designs, dont. Its not right to do this. If you are going to advertise to do custom parts, than do that! Dont use my designs.
> 
> For those who dont believe that this is a copy, Look at www.toyshopcustom.com in the Tribal series and tell me what you think.
> 
> And I used to think you were an allright guy.
> *


OWNED AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jun 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10818932
> *This is where we have a problem. If you wish to copy my designs, dont. Its not right to do this. If you are going to advertise to do custom parts, than do that! Dont use my designs.
> 
> For those who dont believe that this is a copy, Look at www.toyshopcustom.com in the Tribal series and tell me what you think.
> 
> And I used to think you were an allright guy.
> *


them was not MY design ask justdeez he drawed up something and we had it .cad danny will tell you :uh:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 7 2008, 01:07 PM~10819310
> *them was not MY design ask justdeez he drawed up something and we had it .cad danny will tell you  :uh:
> *



:ugh: hno:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 7 2008, 03:07 PM~10819310
> *them was not MY design ask justdeez he drawed up something and we had it .cad danny will tell you  :uh:
> *


wow!! now thats a funny sentence!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 04:13 PM~10819763
> *wow!! now thats a funny sentence!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jun 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10818932
> *This is where we have a problem. If you wish to copy my designs, dont. Its not right to do this. If you are going to advertise to do custom parts, than do that! Dont use my designs.
> 
> For those who dont believe that this is a copy, Look at www.toyshopcustom.com in the Tribal series and tell me what you think.
> 
> And I used to think you were an allright guy.
> *


hmmm from the look the toy shop one is better looking but they do not even look alike 

mr.559 sissy bar









toyshop


----------



## 817Lowrider

The too are very similar


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10821340-->
> 
> 
> 
> The too are very similar
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i hope so cause MR.559 drawed up his SISSY BAR to go with his fork that just happens to be a toyshop fork
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10821343
> *
> 
> *


there again the toyshop one looks better and yea they do look a like but toyshops are forks and mr.559 draw up a sissy bar to match his fork he bought from trick or treat and is a toyshop fork it is not like mr.559 was out to steal anything from toyshop


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 6 2008, 10:30 AM~10812938
> *
> *


weres my stuff bones??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 8 2008, 01:00 AM~10821917
> *weres my stuff bones??
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 12:46 PM~10818492
> *First to do 2 stage twist antennas with removable top pieces! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are u gunna be makeing these? :0


----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2008, 09:51 AM~10822510
> *are u gunna be makeing these? :0
> *


no, they're a customers. But its a possiblity, later on.


----------



## LowRider_69

0o0 ok


----------



## LowRider_69

0o0 ok


----------



## El Wexican

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 09:46 AM~10818492
> *First to do 2 stage twist antennas with removable top pieces! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work how much for a set :cheesy:


----------



## El Wexican

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 10:19 AM~10812866
> *My 3D sprocket made by CE707's homie. I didnt want to show this to you guys but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat looks good homie


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 09:44 AM~10818483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part except the spring was hand made.
> *


looks good on top of the game


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 8 2008, 03:03 AM~10821927
> *:0
> *


 funny


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 9 2008, 09:22 AM~10829012
> *funny
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 8 2008, 03:00 AM~10821917
> *weres my stuff bones??
> *


it's taking me some time but it's gonna be worth the wait


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 9 2008, 09:23 AM~10829023
> *it's taking me some time but it's gonna be worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Wexican

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 9 2008, 08:23 AM~10829023
> *it's taking me some time but it's gonna be worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dats bad ass :0


----------



## TonyO

What type of reply should I hit this guy back with? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 9 2008, 08:23 AM~10829023
> *it's taking me some time but it's gonna be worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you aint lying 
:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10829023
> *it's taking me some time but it's gonna be worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is like one of those pics on ebay cuz I see a black guy wearing a white tshirt in the reflection. Thank God you weren't naked like those ebay pics of the guy taking a pic of his dinete set or the naked guy takin a pic of the tea kettle :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 07:17 PM~10833531
> *What type of reply should I hit this guy back with? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should reply like this...

To whom it may concern.

After repeatedly showing the members of layitlow.com my homework assignments, I have come to the following conclusion. No one cares. Why doesnt anyone care? Why is no one impressed? I believe its because of few a reasons. The first one probably has something to do with no one realizing that I have an education or that I am capable of attending a higher education institution. Much of my time is spent harassing and attempting to undo my online competitors success and maybe it is that reason that I have lost focus on building the 30 bicycles that I own. Yet another reason is the topics of my assignments. It could be that most of my peers find the subjects boring and irrelevant to there lives and to subject matter on the forums that I participate in daily. Nevertheless, I continue to pursue my daily goals while hoping to one day lock my photobucket so that no one sees the picture of the purse that I have on there. 

Sincerely
Mr. Ortega.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10834166
> *You should reply like this...
> 
> To whom it may concern.
> 
> After repeatedly showing the members of layitlow.com my homework assignments, I have come to the following conclusion. No one cares. Why doesnt anyone care? Why is no one impressed? I believe its because of few a reasons. The first one probably has something to do with no one realizing that I have an education or that I am capable of attending a higher education institution. Much of my time is spent harassing and attempting to undo my online competitors success and maybe it is that reason that I have lost focus on building the 30 bicycles that I own. Yet another reason is the topics of my assignments. It could be that most of my peers find the subjects boring and irrelevant to there lives and to subject matter on the forums that I participate in daily. Nevertheless, I continue to pursue my daily goals while hoping to one day lock my photobucket so that no one sees the picture of the purse that I have on there.
> 
> Sincerely
> Mr. Ortega.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 10 2008, 12:12 AM~10835885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x100000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 06:20 AM~10834166
> *You should reply like this...
> 
> To whom it may concern.
> 
> After repeatedly showing the members of layitlow.com my homework assignments, I have come to the following conclusion. No one cares. Why doesnt anyone care? Why is no one impressed? I believe its because of few a reasons. The first one probably has something to do with no one realizing that I have an education or that I am capable of attending a higher education institution. Much of my time is spent harassing and attempting to undo my online competitors success and maybe it is that reason that I have lost focus on building the 30 bicycles that I own. Yet another reason is the topics of my assignments. It could be that most of my peers find the subjects boring and irrelevant to there lives and to subject matter on the forums that I participate in daily. Nevertheless, I continue to pursue my daily goals while hoping to one day lock my photobucket so that no one sees the picture of the purse that I have on there.
> 
> Sincerely
> Mr. Ortega.
> *


I'll put that on a plaque on my office when I'm making six figures


----------



## lowlife-biker

don't you work in a donut factory or is that what you mean with six figures :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2008, 08:42 AM~10837048
> *don't you work in a donut factory or is that what you mean with six figures  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2008, 05:42 PM~10837048
> *don't you work in a donut factory or is that what you mean with six figures  :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah I meant "when I'm makin six dozen doughnuts in the morning I"ll remember that" :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2008, 07:26 AM~10836961
> *I'll put that on a plaque on my office when I'm making six figures
> *


great


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10837578
> *great
> *


PM Sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2008, 10:44 AM~10837989
> *PM Sent
> *


what time is the guy going to be here?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 11:14 AM~10838212
> *what time is the guy going to be here?
> *


2:OO P.M


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10837578
> *great
> *


PM Sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2008, 01:29 PM~10839118
> *PM Sent
> *


well he better know how to mow the lawn or else. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10838497
> *2:OO P.M
> *


on the dot, or else.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 11:14 AM~10838212
> *what time is the guy going to be here?
> *


lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 02:02 AM~10840249
> *well he better know how to mow the lawn or else.  :angry:
> *


mow the lawn?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 11 2008, 06:40 AM~10844707
> *mow the lawn?
> *


OR ELSE!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 11:35 AM~10846412
> *OR ELSE!!!!!
> *


GET THE ROPE....


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 11 2008, 06:40 AM~10844707-->
> 
> 
> 
> mow the lawn?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 11:35 AM~10846412
> *OR ELSE!!!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851930
> *GET THE ROPE....
> *


simon


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2008, 07:27 AM~10844861
> *WICKED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 11:18 AM~10855061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is actually a pretty kool pic!!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10855051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CRAZY PICS!!!


----------



## Badass93

Whatsupp guys, more pics of this old school bike:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 PM~10855470
> *Whatsupp guys, more pics of this old school bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bike is from my area but I have never seen it at any shows before.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Jun 12 2008, 11:52 AM~10855338-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually a pretty kool pic!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass93_@Jun 12 2008, 12:10 PM~10855455
> *:0 CRAZY PICS!!!
> *


Thanks guys. I will have Erics bike for the summer so I will be taking alot of pics of it.


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10855470
> *Whatsupp guys, more pics of this old school bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember there was a pic of it with a model in streetlowmagazine.com a few years ago


----------



## og58pontiac

Can anyone tell me what kind of frame this is or who might have one for sale.I've been looking for one for years(at least 10).Either a girls like this one or boys 20".


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10859811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of frame this is or who might have one for sale.I've been looking for one for years(at least 10).Either a girls like this one or boys 20".
> *


Its a Murray Eliminator. 
http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_284.html
http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_946.html
http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_1277.html


----------



## og58pontiac

Thanks,homie.Now I know what to look for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10860196
> *Thanks,homie.Now I know what to look for.
> *


No prob.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 PM~10855470
> *Whatsupp guys, more pics of this old school bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hay thats the pic I took :biggrin: it was a nice bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 11:17 AM~10855051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks like your waiting for the train to hit it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 12:16 AM~10860951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 02:22 AM~10861164
> *:nosad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 02:27 AM~10861168
> *:dunno:
> *


we already talked about that.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 02:29 AM~10861170
> *we already talked about that.
> *


o yea


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 12:16 AM~10860951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 13 2008, 12:02 PM~10863476
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:18 AM~10863153
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 13 2008, 12:54 PM~10863888
> *nice!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## chamuco61

uffin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:18 AM~10863153
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would show it just like that :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 13 2008, 01:46 PM~10864170
> *i would show it just like that  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

gunna crome it?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 14 2008, 01:00 AM~10867821
> *gunna crome it?
> *


 :no:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 14 2008, 12:29 PM~10869039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass pic


----------



## og58pontiac

AmigoS San Diego Bike







Firme Custom Bike







Girl's Snoopy Bike







Bikes at Chicano Park


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 15 2008, 05:58 PM~10875444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmigoS San Diego Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firme Custom Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl's Snoopy Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes at Chicano Park
> *


ITS THAT IN CHICANO PARK


----------



## og58pontiac

Yup!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ghey


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:36 PM~10876818
> *grey
> *


:nono: estas rojo :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10877322
> *:nono: estas rojo  :cheesy:
> *


y


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

nvm


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 14 2008, 11:29 AM~10869039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 15 2008, 09:25 PM~10876687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 16 2008, 07:56 PM~10884117
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 09:10 PM~10884935
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


it was just a joke :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Str8crazy80

pinstriping looks good on that bike the rest and git sent to the crusher


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## MR X




----------



## AMB1800

hey you still have the X seat :cheesy:  i liked how you did that one  shit that was the beginning year for me 2005 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

that X seat is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 15 2008, 06:58 PM~10875444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmigoS San Diego Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firme Custom Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl's Snoopy Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes at Chicano Park
> *


wish austin texas chicano park was chilled like this
we have little young dudes thinkin their the shit/ drivin with doorz open and swerving. fighting. it got so bad we stoped going and the cops just post up by everybody :angry: :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 21 2008, 01:13 AM~10918475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 21 2008, 10:13 AM~10918475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now thats what i call RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## MR X

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

Getting ready for DENVER :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 21 2008, 12:47 PM~10920324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for DENVER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 21 2008, 12:13 AM~10918475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get them og tf's?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 21 2008, 11:47 AM~10920324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for DENVER  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 15 2008, 04:58 PM~10875444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmigoS San Diego Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firme Custom Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl's Snoopy Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes at Chicano Park
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 21 2008, 11:12 PM~10923122
> *:|
> *


thats what I thought. :|


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 02:01 PM~10920649
> *how did you get them og tf's?
> *


their not og's....sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 12:03 AM~10923433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, SAC_TOWN, *POISON 831*

Cant sleep?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Badass93

:cheesy: nice old school bikes!!!


----------



## Badass93

:cheesy: nice old school bikes!!!

sorry 2 posts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 22 2008, 04:10 AM~10923864
> *:cheesy: nice old school bikes!!!
> *


I will post more in a bit.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 01:52 AM~10923728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

did you get this mags from brian


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 22 2008, 12:27 PM~10925570
> *did you get this mags from brian
> *


These are all my mags. I have almost all the LRM issues from 95 to now. Im just missing a few magazines here and there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 12:29 PM~10925581
> *These are all my mags. I have almost all the LRM issues from 95 to now. Im just missing a few magazines here and there.
> *


oh i sold mine too brian


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 03:34 PM~10925613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 any one have some for sale?


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 06:34 PM~10924882
> *I will post more in a bit.
> *


 :cheesy: i'm crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
I have an heart attack, lot of nice bikes(please more of legions....Satan's sideshow).
Big thanks raul


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 22 2008, 01:25 PM~10925865
> *:cheesy: i'm crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> I have an heart attack, lot of nice bikes(please more of legions....Satan's sideshow).
> Big thanks raul
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 01:34 PM~10925613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i want those so badd


----------



## bad news




----------



## Badass93

Thanks Bad News but i have it, i would like pics from the lowrider bike magazine issue when Satan's was appeared...


----------



## noe_from_texas

those last few pages are the best, the good ole days


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 01:50 AM~10923723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have pics of when it came out the second time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys are welcome for the pics. I have alot more mags to go through. Just give me some time and I will post more including requests.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 12:34 PM~10925613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like these rims

i should put some on my bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 04:07 PM~10926760
> *You guys are welcome for the pics. I have alot more mags to go through. Just give me some time and I will post more including requests.
> *


Im waiting :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to do another batch of pics right now. I might not get to all the pics tonight cause I dont want to jump around from year to year but I will get to them all.


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

thanks for the pics raul. 

can you repost a bike called 'purplelicious' you posted along time ago its just a red x now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 23 2008, 12:19 AM~10930048
> *thanks for the pics raul.
> 
> can you repost a bike called 'purplelicious' you posted along time ago its just a red x now.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 11:27 PM~10930083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks raul. i love this bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	1352
TonyO	757
Str8crazy80	657
juangotti	445
STR8_CLOWN'N	391
noe_from_texas	374
bad news	285
lowridersfinest	179
SIC'N'TWISTED	174
eric ramos	156
sic713	146
SAC_TOWN	141
D Twist	141
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	133
lowlife-biker	122
mitchell26	119
chamuco61	110
AMB1800	108
76'_SCHWINN	97
CE 707	95
basher91	86
Ronin	83
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	73
stillspinnin	72
NorCalLux	69
Eternal Life	69
RAIDERSEQUAL	64
86' Chevy	62
JUSTDEEZ	61
excalibur	58
Raguness	57
LILHOBBZ805	50
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	48
the poor boys	44
ShotCallers O.C.	39
las_crucez	38
HD Lowrider	38
Badass93	37
LowRider_69	36
deville	36
GrimReaper	36
drop'em	34
FRISCO KID	34
RO-BC	34
SOBER21	31
Spankz	30
BABOSO HYDROS	29
CHILLY WILLY	29
slo	26
R. Lee Ermey	26
Hermanos of Peace	24
knightsgirl19	24
ozzylowrider	23
mtl city	23
chulow95	22
schwinn1966	22
MR.559	22
viejitocencoast	21
fashizzle manizzle	20
lowdhotchkiss	20
marya	20
the bone collector	20
REC	18
impala65	18
.:OrangeCounty G:.	18
chris23	18
show-bound	17
Regal King	17
jonny b	17
The ZONE	15
78 Monte 4 Life	15
DOPEY	14
Jodoka	14
screwstone_tx	14
lowriderwiz	14
UpInSmoke619	13
casper805	13
ripsta85	12
73monte	12
lil_chemito86	12
AZ WAR CHIEF	12
lowrid3r	11
BOUNZIN	10
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
swa562	10
LJ$LJ	9
skinnischwinn	9
91PurplePeopleEater	8
19stratus97	8
BONES_712	8
51gjr	8
84 BLAZER	8
recklesslifestyles	8
iced	8
bluepridelowride13	7
sergio187	7
toyshopcustoms	7
Six-o-two	7
the_cat	7
Stilo_RIDING_LOW	7
THEE ARTISTICS	7
MR X	7
juiced67impala	6
Monnolo	6
OSO 805	6
area651rider	6
SA ROLLERZ	6
LOWX732	6
the_guy	6
sanjo_nena408	6
The Phoenix	6
UntouchableS1fndr	5
2lowsyn	5
PHXKSTM	5
cadillac_pimpin	5
DA_SQUID	5
abe C.	5
MAYHEM	5
IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
b_boy02000	5
G~MoneyCustoms	4
Lurker	4
big9er	4
somerstyle	4
TEKILA61904	4
mannyperez63	4
Kandy Drippa	4
og58pontiac	4
lowriderjoker77	4
DSweet LuX	4
Malverde619	3
unique27	3
D-Low	3
THE REBIRTH	3
nsane86	3
90lowlow	3
LowerDinU	3
kiki	3
imtgw1a	3
back yard boogie	3
Cut N 3's	3
TwOtYme	3
gizmo1	3
brownpridegirl	3
dekay24	3
El Wexican	3
Joe_Anthony	3
ChevyKid	3
chris2low	3
*SEEZER*	3
Dragula	3
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
RidinLowBC	3
R.O.C	2
DirtyBird2	2
BIG WHIT 64	2
TearsofaClownII	2
brn2ridelo	2
805 BABY.GOR13	2
kustombuilder	2
THE RUNS	2
Supaf|y in the Ky	2
rabbit	2
LilBoyBlue	2
lowbike1	2
Talib (MYAS)	2
BAYTOWNSLC	2
67Caprice	2
speedy187	2
BIG TURTLE	2
mistargreen	2
-SUPER62-	2
TuCamote	2
WickedWizzard	2
BLVD_SCHWINN	2
[email protected] 2
wimone	2
radicalplastic09	2
KaDa	2
LEGIONSofTEXAS	2
DynoDan	2
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
cookiecrumble	1
CHRIS HANSEN	1
63 ridah	1
Loco Low Tucson 520	1
hard2get	1
lyrical_nerd	1
[email protected]$ 408	1
BiggB420	1
schwinn1964	1
bigb21	1
luxuriousloc's	1
maddogg20/20	1
1980caddy	1
pimp	1
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
TOWN CAR92	1
EL MOOSE	1
impala_ss_in_atx	1
BombaAussieStyle	1
adrian vasquez	1
four13rider	1
bluntman	1
greenwithenvy1981	1
syked1	1
LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
Allude	1
KrAzE1	1
chavez.elc69	1
Distinctive Dreamer	1
SADER20	1
BOMBS INC.	1
The Scientist	1
MARLO	1
NY-BOSSMAN	1
TWISM	1
gonzalj	1
RollinBlue	1
Hernan	1
Crazylife13	1
Ant-Wan	1
God's Son2	1
UNIDOS	1
InkCrimes	1
LIL GOODTIMES CC	1
gotair19	1
midnighter	1
Meeba	1
regalicious	1
rrwayne	1
green ice	1
MikeS	1
goofy	1
showpop	1
olskoolkaddy	1
LowLady	1
SinCal559	1
classic detail	1
I'm watching you	1
BigTex	1
DOUBLE-O	1
sureñosbluez	1
abel	1
1ofaknd	1
RO.LIFER	1
geniuz	1
LuxLife-old	1
lowchevy1989	1
3whlcmry	1
REYXTC	1
WheeLieWorTeL	1
Damu505	1
killa lowrider	1
masatalker	1
arcblazr	1
Skim	1


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10930114
> *socios b.c. prez	1352
> TonyO	757
> Str8crazy80	657
> juangotti	445
> STR8_CLOWN'N	391
> noe_from_texas	374
> bad news	285
> lowridersfinest	179
> SIC'N'TWISTED	174
> eric ramos	156
> sic713	146
> SAC_TOWN	141
> D Twist	141
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	133
> lowlife-biker	122
> mitchell26	119
> chamuco61	110
> AMB1800	108
> 76'_SCHWINN	97
> CE 707	95
> basher91	86
> Ronin	83
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	73
> stillspinnin	72
> NorCalLux	69
> Eternal Life	69
> RAIDERSEQUAL	64
> 86' Chevy	62
> JUSTDEEZ	61
> excalibur	58
> Raguness	57
> LILHOBBZ805	50
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	48
> the poor boys	44
> ShotCallers O.C.	39
> las_crucez	38
> HD Lowrider	38
> Badass93	37
> LowRider_69	36
> deville	36
> GrimReaper	36
> drop'em	34
> FRISCO KID	34
> RO-BC	34
> SOBER21	31
> Spankz	30
> BABOSO HYDROS	29
> CHILLY WILLY	29
> slo	26
> R. Lee Ermey	26
> Hermanos of Peace	24
> knightsgirl19	24
> ozzylowrider	23
> mtl city	23
> chulow95	22
> schwinn1966	22
> MR.559	22
> viejitocencoast	21
> fashizzle manizzle	20
> lowdhotchkiss	20
> marya	20
> the bone collector	20
> REC	18
> impala65	18
> .:OrangeCounty G:.	18
> chris23	18
> show-bound	17
> Regal King	17
> jonny b	17
> The ZONE	15
> 78 Monte 4 Life	15
> DOPEY	14
> Jodoka	14
> screwstone_tx	14
> lowriderwiz	14
> UpInSmoke619	13
> casper805	13
> ripsta85	12
> 73monte	12
> lil_chemito86	12
> AZ WAR CHIEF	12
> lowrid3r	11
> BOUNZIN	10
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
> swa562	10
> LJ$LJ	9
> skinnischwinn	9
> 91PurplePeopleEater	8
> 19stratus97	8
> BONES_712	8
> 51gjr	8
> 84 BLAZER	8
> recklesslifestyles	8
> iced	8
> bluepridelowride13	7
> sergio187	7
> toyshopcustoms	7
> Six-o-two	7
> the_cat	7
> Stilo_RIDING_LOW	7
> THEE ARTISTICS	7
> MR X	7
> juiced67impala	6
> Monnolo	6
> OSO 805	6
> area651rider	6
> SA ROLLERZ	6
> LOWX732	6
> the_guy	6
> sanjo_nena408	6
> The Phoenix	6
> UntouchableS1fndr	5
> 2lowsyn	5
> PHXKSTM	5
> cadillac_pimpin	5
> DA_SQUID	5
> abe C.	5
> MAYHEM	5
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
> b_boy02000	5
> G~MoneyCustoms	4
> Lurker	4
> big9er	4
> somerstyle	4
> TEKILA61904	4
> mannyperez63	4
> Kandy Drippa	4
> og58pontiac	4
> lowriderjoker77	4
> DSweet LuX	4
> Malverde619	3
> unique27	3
> D-Low	3
> THE REBIRTH	3
> nsane86	3
> 90lowlow	3
> LowerDinU	3
> kiki	3
> imtgw1a	3
> back yard boogie	3
> Cut N 3's	3
> TwOtYme	3
> gizmo1	3
> brownpridegirl	3
> dekay24	3
> El Wexican	3
> Joe_Anthony	3
> ChevyKid	3
> chris2low	3
> *SEEZER*	3
> Dragula	3
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
> RidinLowBC	3
> R.O.C	2
> DirtyBird2	2
> BIG WHIT 64	2
> TearsofaClownII	2
> brn2ridelo	2
> 805 BABY.GOR13	2
> kustombuilder	2
> THE RUNS	2
> Supaf|y in the Ky	2
> rabbit	2
> LilBoyBlue	2
> lowbike1	2
> Talib (MYAS)	2
> BAYTOWNSLC	2
> 67Caprice	2
> speedy187	2
> BIG TURTLE	2
> mistargreen	2
> -SUPER62-	2
> TuCamote	2
> WickedWizzard	2
> BLVD_SCHWINN	2
> [email protected] 2
> wimone	2
> radicalplastic09	2
> KaDa	2
> LEGIONSofTEXAS	2
> DynoDan	2
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> cookiecrumble	1
> CHRIS HANSEN	1
> 63 ridah	1
> Loco Low Tucson 520	1
> hard2get	1
> lyrical_nerd	1
> [email protected]$ 408	1
> BiggB420	1
> schwinn1964	1
> bigb21	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> maddogg20/20	1
> 1980caddy	1
> pimp	1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
> TOWN CAR92	1
> EL MOOSE	1
> impala_ss_in_atx	1
> BombaAussieStyle	1
> adrian vasquez	1
> four13rider	1
> bluntman	1
> greenwithenvy1981	1
> syked1	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> Allude	1
> KrAzE1	1
> chavez.elc69	1
> Distinctive Dreamer	1
> SADER20	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> The Scientist	1
> MARLO	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> TWISM	1
> gonzalj	1
> RollinBlue	1
> Hernan	1
> Crazylife13	1
> Ant-Wan	1
> God's Son2	1
> UNIDOS	1
> InkCrimes	1
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	1
> gotair19	1
> midnighter	1
> Meeba	1
> regalicious	1
> rrwayne	1
> green ice	1
> MikeS	1
> goofy	1
> showpop	1
> olskoolkaddy	1
> LowLady	1
> SinCal559	1
> classic detail	1
> I'm watching you	1
> BigTex	1
> DOUBLE-O	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> abel	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> geniuz	1
> LuxLife-old	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> 3whlcmry	1
> REYXTC	1
> WheeLieWorTeL	1
> Damu505	1
> killa lowrider	1
> masatalker	1
> arcblazr	1
> Skim	1
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 23 2008, 12:41 AM~10930139
> *:dunno:
> *


crazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know why Im posting this but here goes anyway....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10930114
> *socios b.c. prez	1352
> TonyO	757
> Str8crazy80	657
> juangotti	445
> STR8_CLOWN'N	391
> noe_from_texas	374
> bad news	285
> lowridersfinest	179
> SIC'N'TWISTED	174
> eric ramos	156
> sic713	146
> SAC_TOWN	141
> D Twist	141
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	133
> lowlife-biker	122
> mitchell26	119
> chamuco61	110
> AMB1800	108
> 76'_SCHWINN	97
> CE 707	95
> basher91	86
> Ronin	83
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	73
> stillspinnin	72
> NorCalLux	69
> Eternal Life	69
> RAIDERSEQUAL	64
> 86' Chevy	62
> JUSTDEEZ	61
> excalibur	58
> Raguness	57
> LILHOBBZ805	50
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	48
> the poor boys	44
> ShotCallers O.C.	39
> las_crucez	38
> HD Lowrider	38
> Badass93	37
> LowRider_69	36
> deville	36
> GrimReaper	36
> drop'em	34
> FRISCO KID	34
> RO-BC	34
> SOBER21	31
> Spankz	30
> BABOSO HYDROS	29
> CHILLY WILLY	29
> slo	26
> R. Lee Ermey	26
> Hermanos of Peace	24
> knightsgirl19	24
> ozzylowrider	23
> mtl city	23
> chulow95	22
> schwinn1966	22
> MR.559	22
> viejitocencoast	21
> fashizzle manizzle	20
> lowdhotchkiss	20
> marya	20
> the bone collector	20
> REC	18
> impala65	18
> .:OrangeCounty G:.	18
> chris23	18
> show-bound	17
> Regal King	17
> jonny b	17
> The ZONE	15
> 78 Monte 4 Life	15
> DOPEY	14
> Jodoka	14
> screwstone_tx	14
> lowriderwiz	14
> UpInSmoke619	13
> casper805	13
> ripsta85	12
> 73monte	12
> lil_chemito86	12
> AZ WAR CHIEF	12
> lowrid3r	11
> BOUNZIN	10
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
> swa562	10
> LJ$LJ	9
> skinnischwinn	9
> 91PurplePeopleEater	8
> 19stratus97	8
> BONES_712	8
> 51gjr	8
> 84 BLAZER	8
> recklesslifestyles	8
> iced	8
> bluepridelowride13	7
> sergio187	7
> toyshopcustoms	7
> Six-o-two	7
> the_cat	7
> Stilo_RIDING_LOW	7
> THEE ARTISTICS	7
> MR X	7
> juiced67impala	6
> Monnolo	6
> OSO 805	6
> area651rider	6
> SA ROLLERZ	6
> LOWX732	6
> the_guy	6
> sanjo_nena408	6
> The Phoenix	6
> UntouchableS1fndr	5
> 2lowsyn	5
> PHXKSTM	5
> cadillac_pimpin	5
> DA_SQUID	5
> abe C.	5
> MAYHEM	5
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
> b_boy02000	5
> G~MoneyCustoms	4
> Lurker	4
> big9er	4
> somerstyle	4
> TEKILA61904	4
> mannyperez63	4
> Kandy Drippa	4
> og58pontiac	4
> lowriderjoker77	4
> DSweet LuX	4
> Malverde619	3
> unique27	3
> D-Low	3
> THE REBIRTH	3
> nsane86	3
> 90lowlow	3
> LowerDinU	3
> kiki	3
> imtgw1a	3
> back yard boogie	3
> Cut N 3's	3
> TwOtYme	3
> gizmo1	3
> brownpridegirl	3
> dekay24	3
> El Wexican	3
> Joe_Anthony	3
> ChevyKid	3
> chris2low	3
> *SEEZER*	3
> Dragula	3
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
> RidinLowBC	3
> R.O.C	2
> DirtyBird2	2
> BIG WHIT 64	2
> TearsofaClownII	2
> brn2ridelo	2
> 805 BABY.GOR13	2
> kustombuilder	2
> THE RUNS	2
> Supaf|y in the Ky	2
> rabbit	2
> LilBoyBlue	2
> lowbike1	2
> Talib (MYAS)	2
> BAYTOWNSLC	2
> 67Caprice	2
> speedy187	2
> BIG TURTLE	2
> mistargreen	2
> -SUPER62-	2
> TuCamote	2
> WickedWizzard	2
> BLVD_SCHWINN	2
> [email protected] 2
> wimone	2
> radicalplastic09	2
> KaDa	2
> LEGIONSofTEXAS	2
> DynoDan	2
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> cookiecrumble	1
> CHRIS HANSEN	1
> 63 ridah	1
> Loco Low Tucson 520	1
> hard2get	1
> lyrical_nerd	1
> [email protected]$ 408	1
> BiggB420	1
> schwinn1964	1
> bigb21	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> maddogg20/20	1
> 1980caddy	1
> pimp	1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
> TOWN CAR92	1
> EL MOOSE	1
> impala_ss_in_atx	1
> BombaAussieStyle	1
> adrian vasquez	1
> four13rider	1
> bluntman	1
> greenwithenvy1981	1
> syked1	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> Allude	1
> KrAzE1	1
> chavez.elc69	1
> Distinctive Dreamer	1
> SADER20	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> The Scientist	1
> MARLO	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> TWISM	1
> gonzalj	1
> RollinBlue	1
> Hernan	1
> Crazylife13	1
> Ant-Wan	1
> God's Son2	1
> UNIDOS	1
> InkCrimes	1
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	1
> gotair19	1
> midnighter	1
> Meeba	1
> regalicious	1
> rrwayne	1
> green ice	1
> MikeS	1
> goofy	1
> showpop	1
> olskoolkaddy	1
> LowLady	1
> SinCal559	1
> classic detail	1
> I'm watching you	1
> BigTex	1
> DOUBLE-O	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> abel 1
> 1ofaknd	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> geniuz	1
> LuxLife-old	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> 3whlcmry	1
> REYXTC	1
> WheeLieWorTeL	1
> Damu505	1
> killa lowrider	1
> masatalker	1
> arcblazr	1
> Skim	1
> *


what are the numbers for next to the names


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats how many times people have posted in this topic.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 AM~10930083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was one of the badest mild bike that came out I like it cuz thats how a real bike should look like clean ass fuck


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 AM~10930184
> *Thats how many times people have posted in this topic.
> *


damm I never would have thought I posted 95 times


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2008, 01:09 AM~10930198
> *damm I never would have thought I posted 95 times
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 01:11 AM~10930204
> *:wave:
> *


hay whats up bro hows everything


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2008, 01:14 AM~10930210
> *hay whats up bro hows everything
> *


everythings good  hows everything goin for you ?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 01:15 AM~10930215
> *everythings good  hows everything goin for you ?
> *


cool just here kicking back


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2008, 01:21 AM~10930229
> *cool just here kicking back
> *


----------



## AMB1800

installing new parts... :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

well hear are som ebikes from my area hope you guys like.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

* CHEESE!!!!*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

*ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10932986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nice pic right there


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 23 2008, 05:37 PM~10935160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 23 2008, 08:37 PM~10936135
> *clean and simple :thumbsup:
> *


a paint job makes a bike


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10932986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I would lay back in that stream against the shore and drink the corona i bet that water is cold


----------



## lowridersfinest

mario's does the best bike paint jobs


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 23 2008, 03:26 PM~10933183-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic right there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I WAS ALMOST WASTED IN MEXICO WHEN I TOOK THAT PIC.*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10937802
> *I would lay back in that stream against the shore and drink the corona i bet that water is cold
> *


*MAN THE WATER WAS REALLY NICE I WAS DOWN IN PALAU COAHILA MEXICO WITH MY WIFES FAMILY. I HAVE SOME MORE BUT THAT WAS THE BEST PIC.*


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup Mike!!!! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 10:45 AM~10940180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my inspiration!!!

love this bike


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 11:17 AM~10939924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS BRINGS BACK MEMORIES


----------



## Badass93

:thumbsup: thanks raul for sharing these scanned pics and for posting my favourite bike...Satan's sideshow  .
I got Lowridermagazine in France but never Lowriderbikemagazine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 24 2008, 11:37 AM~10940551
> *:thumbsup: thanks raul for sharing these scanned pics and for posting my favourite bike...Satan's sideshow  .
> I got Lowridermagazine in France but never Lowriderbikemagazine
> *


Your welcome homie.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 24 2008, 11:37 AM~10940551
> *:thumbsup: thanks raul for sharing these scanned pics and for posting my favourite bike...Satan's sideshow  .
> I got Lowridermagazine in France but never Lowriderbikemagazine
> *


X2 thanks homie got slot of inspiration out of some of the pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10940977
> *X2 thanks homie got slot of inspiration out of some of the pics
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 24 2008, 03:34 PM~10940977
> *X2 thanks homie got slot of inspiration out of some of the pics
> *


x3 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Badass93

hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 12:55 PM~10941177
> *I will have more pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

any pics of sweet & sour from luxurious ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10942568
> *any pics of sweet & sour from luxurious ???
> *


That only came out in Streetlow Magazine and I dont think I have that issue.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

to me

best street bike built  

i lovedd that bike :biggrin: 


and i never even got to compete against it


----------



## lowridersfinest

dont u hate when somebody plays u cause u build bikes


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2008, 07:44 PM~10943914
> *to me
> 
> best street bike built
> 
> i lovedd that bike :biggrin:
> and i never even got to compete against it
> *


I thought you beat it at the 05 super show?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 12:18 PM~10925502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this reminds me of my future bike,
Got alot of ideas from the pic


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 02:26 AM~10946227
> *I thought you beat it at the 05 super show?
> *


nope

as soon as my bike was done, he retired it and sold all the parts to other bikes  

i went against woody at the supershows


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

STOP AND SMELL THE ROSES!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10942568
> *any pics of sweet & sour from luxurious ???
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 25 2008, 04:06 PM~10950536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics do this bike no justice

this bike was badasssss!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That was before I got my digital camera. Maybe Bobby has pics of it?


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## the poor boys

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

hey look, poor boys got a new car :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## AMB1800

damm :0 :0 :0 thanks for postin these pics raul  keep them comming :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## AMB1800

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AMB1800, Badass93

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 27 2008, 11:56 AM~10962149
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AMB1800, Badass93
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Whatsupp bro :biggrin: 
my pig you 're happy with your new toy!


----------



## AMB1800

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup :biggrin: :biggrin: went over there with my homie D-Low today, he took some nice pics


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 20 2008, 11:20 AM~10913737
> *wish austin texas chicano park was chilled like this
> we have little young dudes thinkin their the shit/ drivin with doorz open and swerving. fighting. it got so bad we stoped going and the cops just post up by everybody  :angry:  :angry:
> *


This past celebration there were vatos from all over including MODERN TIMES-El Paso,IMPALAS chapters from PHX,Stockton,No.Cal,Chico,and of course SD,AmigoS-Las Vegas,East LA,GOODTIMES-818,Majestics,Klique,Individuals,OldieS,Viejitos and well, you get the picture.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## mitchell26

primer :0, still needs to be rubbed down then ill hit it up with the base in a few days.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## TonyO

Instead of buying another bike.... :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|
Page not responding


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 05:44 PM~10983965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 05:45 PM~10983972
> *:|
> Page not responding
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 07:46 PM~10983980
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Page Not Responding

x :| :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 05:51 PM~10984020
> *Page Not Responding
> 
> x :| :|
> *


type in Schwinn seat into the search and look for it on the second page.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 07:52 PM~10984028
> *type in Schwinn seat into the search and look for it on the second page.
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 05:52 PM~10984029
> *meh.
> *


Go outside and go get a brick or a big rock about the size of your head. Then go back into your room and beat the fuck out of your computer for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 07:55 PM~10984047
> *Go outside and go get a brick or a big rock about the size of your head. Then go back into your room and beat the fuck out of your computer for me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2008, 03:52 AM~10984028
> *type in Schwinn seat into the search and look for it on the second page.
> *


I have the same exact Lepard print small seat if anyone wants one PM an offer. It'll be much less than the $88 Buy it now that guy is asking :uh:

Item number: 220251487264

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:51 PM~10986678
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 05:46 PM~10983980
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


PAGENOTRESPONDINGOWNED x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10986989-->
> 
> 
> 
> PAGENOTRESPONDINGOWNED x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 30 2008, 05:52 PM~10984028
> *type in Schwinn seat into the search and look for it on the second page.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 05:55 PM~10984047
> *Go outside and go get a brick or a big rock about the size of your head. Then go back into your room and beat the fuck out of your computer for me.
> *


----------



## The Phoenix

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 07:44 PM~10983965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I'd buy that and smell the seat to make sure its the same bike in the pic!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector

my spinning top bar :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by The Phoenix_@Jul 1 2008, 10:33 AM~10988871
> *I'd buy that and smell the seat to make sure its the same bike in the pic!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i got some brand new ape hanger handle bars for a 26in bike that im trying to get rid of 

if anyone needs them hit me up


----------



## lowridersfinest

tonyo they trying to play u on off topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=417709&st=0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10994730
> *tonyo they trying to play u on off topic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=417709&st=0
> *


 nothing new :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2008, 10:52 PM~10994765
> *nothing new  :uh:
> *


X old news.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 09:22 PM~11009439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## mitchell26

that new paint job looks rad dude


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11014960
> *that new paint job looks rad dude
> *


Still not finished with the paint needs striping and more graphics Im going to put it on hold till I do my fenders and other stuff so I can paint everything at one time


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 07:40 PM~11014901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that bondo or rage gold ?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11014994
> *is that bondo or rage gold ?
> *



Its not bondo I drove about a hour to the nearest bodyshop supplie store and they didnt have any rage gold in stock so I just got another brand cant remeber the name but it worked fine to me


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 08:09 PM~11015012
> *Its not bondo I drove about a hour to the nearest bodyshop supplie store and they didnt have any rage gold in stock so I just got another brand cant remeber the name but it worked fine to me
> *


atleast it isnt bondo


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I used that shit once and that was the last time


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 08:14 PM~11015031
> *I used that shit once and that was the last time
> *


that shit is a bitch 2 smooth out


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 08:17 PM~11015048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 28 2008, 03:38 PM~10967988
> *primer :0, still needs to be rubbed down then ill hit it up with the base in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


painting this weekend :thumbsup: thinking red with black fenders...red barron :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11014949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT CAME OUT FUCKING NICE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 4 2008, 08:19 PM~11015059
> *painting this weekend :thumbsup: thinking red with black fenders...red barron  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: a pizza bike? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11015268
> *:uh: a pizza bike? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we dont get that pizza here...so no, fail!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 07:39 PM~11014894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just like that looks fucken awesome


----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM~11018468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 5 2008, 12:18 AM~11016077
> *we dont get that pizza here...so no, fail!
> *


:twak: u sed red baron :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

i didnt say anything bout pizza though...farrkkk.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM~11018468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen this one, looks real clean


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11018468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres that from


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 6 2008, 05:33 AM~11021033
> *never seen this one, looks real clean
> *


the forks, pedals and steering wheel look familiar to the FK bike "ancient times"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

and the two back rims with the double sq rim strip.


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11018468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Bone Collector designed , Spears cut, Dzine decorated The white you see on the frame and forks is diamonds...........Now it sits in a Museum in Barcelona Spain


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 6 2008, 12:57 PM~11022404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collector designed , Spears cut, Dzine decorated The white you see on the frame and forks is diamonds...........Now it sits in a Museum in Barcelona Spain
> *


 :worship:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

Bone Collector designed , Spears cut, Dzine decorated The white you see on the frame and forks is diamonds...........Now it sits in a Museum in Barcelona Spain 
[/quote]

dam that looks sick got me all thinking now LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 6 2008, 12:57 PM~11022404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collector designed , Spears cut, Dzine decorated The white you see on the frame and forks is diamonds...........Now it sits in a Museum in Barcelona Spain
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2008, 05:37 PM~11023814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hate those tires there so skinny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 06:01 PM~11023950
> *i hate those tires there so skinny
> *


I thought they were going to suck too but there ok. When they wear out Im going to say fuck it and get some of those Schwinn tires with the brick tread that go for like $30 each. After the summer Im going to get this bike painted and cleaned up a bit.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11023979
> *I thought they were going to suck too but there ok. When they wear out Im going to say fuck it and get some of those Schwinn tires with the brick tread that go for like $30 each. After the summer Im going to get this bike painted and cleaned up a bit.
> *



i want that bike how much Raul? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 6 2008, 10:51 PM~11026200
> *i want that bike how much Raul? :biggrin:
> *


Not for sale buddy. :biggrin: Thats my 1964 Schwinn frame, OG forks with the correct chainguard that took me a while to find. Im not letting it go. :no:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2008, 11:08 PM~11026277
> *Not for sale buddy.  :biggrin:  Thats my 1964 Schwinn frame, OG forks with the correct chainguard that took me a while to find. Im not letting it go.  :no:
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 6 2008, 01:57 PM~11022404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collector designed , Spears cut, Dzine decorated The white you see on the frame and forks is diamonds...........Now it sits in a Museum in Barcelona Spain
> *


looks good


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 7 2008, 11:19 AM~11028588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 9 2008, 06:59 PM~11050475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice body work :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 9 2008, 06:59 PM~11050475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight asss frame!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 7 2008, 12:23 PM~11028618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass rite there.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 9 2008, 08:08 PM~11050554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf
is that pee wee's bike?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11023979
> *I thought they were going to suck too but there ok. When they wear out Im going to say fuck it and get some of those Schwinn tires with the brick tread that go for like $30 each. After the summer Im going to get this bike painted and cleaned up a bit.
> *


no way man!!! i say leave it as is...the mismatched color and rust add character!!!


----------



## mitchell26

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RjC-vh06_c

dunno if you guys will find this funny but it makes me lol.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 10 2008, 12:56 AM~11053286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RjC-vh06_c
> 
> dunno if you guys will find this funny but it makes me lol.
> *


wtf :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11053314
> *wtf :roflmao:
> *


haha.


i got so many birds after me ey, theyre like "ey trent.....gimme back my purse!"


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 10 2008, 01:56 AM~11053375
> *haha.
> i got so many birds after me ey, theyre like "ey trent.....gimme back my purse!"
> *


lol that was funny


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## adib_repteis

new project...will be a trike or something...i still do now what do to this




























peace homies


----------



## adib_repteis




----------



## the bone collector




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 11:51 AM~11056077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 12:01 PM~11056179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes fuckin fine


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 11:01 AM~11056179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of handle bars are on that grey stingray? look like 13?idk, are they earlyer bars?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

pics from the shoot yesterday for the upcoming Gallerie event Lowrider art show!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 10 2008, 01:59 AM~11053379
> *lol that was funny
> *


:nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 12:01 PM~11056179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me thinks shes 2 big 4 dat bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 10 2008, 12:02 PM~11056193
> *shes fuckin fine
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

my next project...if i don't sell it.

It's a 1969 Grape Krate i wanna do it OG with the Mag Sprocket custom Shock Sissy bar and Custom forks.

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2008, 11:14 PM~11061894
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE  :cheesy:
> *


she likes the latin lounge


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 04:22 PM~11061943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next project...if i don't sell it.
> 
> It's a 1969 Grape Krate i wanna do it OG with the Mag Sprocket custom Shock Sissy bar and Custom forks.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sweet as man...good luck with it.
post progress :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 08:01 PM~11056179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aye aye aye hno:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 11 2008, 05:32 AM~11062278
> *aye aye aye  hno:
> *


x2
Did u see that disc brake?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 07:56 AM~11062629
> *x2
> Did u see that disc brake?
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

THis is what u need to do if u wanna use any other forks with a Radio Flyer. Add the smaller size headset. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 09:31 AM~11071270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR X




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 11 2008, 12:44 AM~11062005
> *she likes the latin lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

got leche?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2008, 10:24 AM~11077036
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mitchell26

needs more cow bell...i mean clear haha.








inside of the skirts have been touched up since these photos.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 14 2008, 12:09 AM~11081891
> *needs more cow bell...i mean clear haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of the skirts have been touched up since these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fresh


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11085031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My eyes are broken  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 14 2008, 12:56 PM~11085090
> *My eyes are broken    :biggrin:
> *


thanx


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 12:49 PM~11085031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This caddy is cleann, what's up homie you coming to streetlow super show here?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 14 2008, 01:22 PM~11085325
> *This caddy is cleann, what's up homie you coming to streetlow super show here?
> *


when is it???

probably not because after this weekend, im tearing it back down cuz i got some shit i need to do to it for the supershow :biggrin: 

but if the show is after i finish the car, ill drive it out there


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11085818
> *when is it???
> 
> probably not because after this weekend, im tearing it back down cuz i got some shit i need to do to it for the supershow :biggrin:
> 
> but if the show is after i finish the car, ill drive it out there
> *



Aug. 17th I belive


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11086129
> *Aug. 17th I belive
> *


ohh no i wont be making that

if my car is ready by then i wll be in LA


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Jul 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11082331
> *that fresh
> *


thanks man..none of these photos ive took show the true colour but im fair happy with it, 2 coats of clear down, prob went sand soon then hit it with 1 or 2 more full coats 
closest photo to true colour


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

mah nue projekt car :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

















n a car dat got str8 fukkkkkkkkkkd up


----------



## POISON 831

n a car dat got str8 fukkkkkkkkkkd up
















[/quote]

DEAMMM... I FEEL SORRY FOR THE ONE THAT WAS DRIVING...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11087432
> *thanks man..none of these photos ive took show the true colour but im fair happy with it, 2 coats of clear down, prob went sand soon then hit it with 1 or 2 more full coats
> closest photo to true colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 14 2008, 02:09 AM~11081891
> *needs more cow bell...i mean clear haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of the skirts have been touched up since these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out hot mitch. need to stripe it up


----------



## mitchell26

thanks man, im fair happy with how it come out too.
striping my be an option later on, i dont know if i have a steady enough hand for that haha.


----------



## 817Lowrider

none th less it came out great mitch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 14 2008, 11:05 PM~11090974
> *
> 
> DEAMMM... I FEEL SORRY FOR THE ONE THAT WAS DRIVING...
> *


i think some one tried to kill g money :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11092509
> *i think some one tried to kill g money  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11092509
> *i think some one tried to kill g money  :0
> *


:tears:
but 4reelz if sum1 killd me i wood b fukn pissd


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11097604
> *:tears:
> but 4reelz if sum1 killd me i wood b fukn pissd
> *


and dead


----------



## MR.559

lol my ride been sitting here for about a year since ive been hooked on bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice ride. whatcha gonna do to it


----------



## MR.559

kandy, pumps, chrome undies and ride this bitch, motor is supper straight, interior was new but has been parked for a minute so dusty as hell lol, got my tags and insurance today :biggrin: , going to wash it up and take it for a spinn this weekend  



> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11098449
> *nice ride. whatcha gonna do to it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11098679
> *kandy, pumps, chrome undies and ride this bitch, motor is supper straight, interior was new but has been parked for a minute so dusty as hell lol, got my tags and insurance today :biggrin: , going to wash it up and take it for a spinn this weekend
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11097691
> *and dead
> *


 :0


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

i got a good laugh out of this one


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 16 2008, 07:14 PM~11105976
> *i got a good laugh out of this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look it has training wheels on it too!! :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11105990
> *look it has training wheels on it too!!  :roflmao:
> *


LOL it does too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

by the Lowrider truck at the Tucson show a couple months ago


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2008, 07:52 PM~11106267
> *by the Lowrider truck at the Tucson show a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you are lined up for execution!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1224/142515...c6af499.jpg?v=0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/253338...9476960.jpg?v=0


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/257082...e621a41.jpg?v=0


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 05:11 AM~11106914
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE
> *


Ghost ridin the trike? wahahaahahah :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

EWW


----------



## mitchell26

i know i posted the hell outta this last few days, but fuck it..should be together this weekend.


----------



## MR.559

looks good homie  




> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 08:55 PM~11107855
> *i know i posted the hell outta this last few days, but fuck it..should be together this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

:| 

http://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/757120627.html


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jul 17 2008, 02:42 PM~11108325-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mate
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Jul 17 2008, 02:43 PM~11108341
> *:|
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/757120627.html
> *


haha.


----------



## Str8crazy80

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, bad news, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, MR.559, latorgator, Str8crazy80, schwinn1966, adib_repteis, SAC_TOWN, the poor boys, socios b.c. prez, mitchell26, skinnischwinn, killa lowrider


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11108506
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, bad news, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, MR.559, latorgator, Str8crazy80, schwinn1966, adib_repteis, SAC_TOWN, the poor boys, socios b.c. prez, mitchell26, skinnischwinn, killa lowrider
> *


OH SHIT ROLLING DEEP LOL J/K


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11108521
> *OH SHIT ROLLING DEEP LOL J/K
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11108521
> *OH SHIT ROLLING DEEP LOL J/K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11121727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahah wtf :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

i thought you guys might like that


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 01:56 PM~11122016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

crazy shit


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

i dont know if you guys are into beatboxing or not but i found this guy nad hes crazy good


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

funny crack head ass kicking


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 04:57 PM~11123285
> *funny crack head ass kicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WAS IN THE BEACHES OF SD :0 

THAT FOO DID A SUCKER PUNCH THOUGH :uh:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 05:10 PM~11123362
> *THIS WAS IN THE BEACHES OF SD  :0
> 
> THAT FOO DID A SUCKER PUNCH THOUGH :uh:
> *


crazy and as for the sucker punch who cares hes a crack head :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 06:13 PM~11123774
> *crazy and as for the sucker punch who cares hes a crack head  :uh:
> *


 :yes: 
LOL YEAH THATS TRUE


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11123810
> *:yes:
> LOL YEAH THATS TRUE
> *


:thumbsup: i suport the ass kicking of crack heads :buttkick:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 06:25 PM~11123848
> *:thumbsup:  i suport the ass kicking of crack heads  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

hear is a custom bus from my town i saw at a car show it also hase a crazy air ride set up


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

i want this saw it is bad ass a must see


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 21 2008, 04:18 PM~11141525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11141525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE JENAVEVE IS FUCKING FINE :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

A little close up pic from the Scrape by the Lake show!!


----------



## D Twist

A triple layered GIANT plaque!! Awsome detail in this bad boy!! 
:worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2008, 05:24 AM~11143629
> *A little close up pic from the Scrape by the Lake show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics of the rest of that bike?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2008, 10:35 PM~11143764
> *Pics of the rest of that bike?
> *


*This is our club founder and president's bike! TWISM*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11143859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2008, 05:43 AM~11143859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah that's pretty tight :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11143892
> *Hell yeah that's pretty tight :thumbsup:
> *


*We are going to be redoing a few things on this bike for next year!* :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## sick1nine

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11145382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## bad news

you guys been getting off topic in this topic this random picture topic is for bike stuff only you guys are going to get it locked again


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here a few pics i took at the la raza show in yuma! Bikes are from Valley Kings Bike Club, Imperial Valley


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11143859
> *This is our club founder and president's bike!  TWISM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah, he's a member on here but hasn't been on in the longest time, he used to have that green colored bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2008, 11:28 AM~11158914
> *Here a few pics i took at the la raza show in yuma! Bikes are from Valley Kings Bike Club, Imperial Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

wow lil wayne sounds like shit live he sounds like a joke


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Studio Magic is all what it is


----------



## mitchell26

i think hes a pretty tight rapper.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 24 2008, 04:07 AM~11166123
> *i think hes a pretty tight rapper.
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
ghey ass mofo


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Pedalscraper22

GAY!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 24 2008, 11:27 AM~11168485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS FIRME


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 24 2008, 11:29 AM~11168513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAY!
> *


THE TRUTH BEHIND THESE FUCKERS :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## lowridersfinest

i dont know about these forks


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 24 2008, 07:04 PM~11170891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know about these forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They need to be engraved and possibly 2 toned!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 24 2008, 07:04 PM~11170891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know about these forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There not meant to impress yall they are what he wanted.
p.s. that 26" trike with the wanna trailer is wack as hell


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 24 2008, 01:46 PM~11169770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 PM~11171347
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 24 2008, 04:04 PM~11170891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any close up pix??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 24 2008, 04:07 AM~11166123
> *i think hes a pretty tight rapper.
> *


:uh: yea u wood :loco:


----------



## MR X




----------



## Badass93




----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## D Twist

New owner : *D-Twist* :biggrin: 

*Watch for a build up thread in the near future!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AuK2A1ZqoWs


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11185958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass93

My new wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11185958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE HULK BIKE DOING ON THE FLOOR :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:24 PM~11190115
> *WHATS THE HULK BIKE DOING ON THE FLOOR  :angry:
> *


taking a nap?? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 27 2008, 12:44 PM~11190222
> *taking a nap?? :dunno:
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 27 2008, 02:44 PM~11190222
> *taking a nap?? :dunno:
> *


ahahaha x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

Nice beach cruizer


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 02:28 AM~11185958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 24 2008, 11:29 AM~11168513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nightcrawler

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11220381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice beach cruizer
> *


Dammmnnn!! Dat Chick got Tig Ole Bitties haha  I dont know about u guyz though, but shes 2 white 4 me. What u think????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Nightcrawler_@Jul 31 2008, 06:46 AM~11220563
> *Dammmnnn!! Dat Chick got Tig Ole Bitties haha   I dont know about u guyz though, but shes 2 white 4 me. What u think????
> *


Yeah but she got some nice airbags


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i seen those on tv! they are inflatable with a bicycle pump..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 30 2008, 09:00 PM~11220708
> *i seen those on tv! they are inflatable with a bicycle pump..
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 07:00 AM~11220708
> *i seen those on tv! they are inflatable with a bicycle pump..
> *


I think she over inflated them :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11185958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were did you find this pic juan it's a clean pic :0


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 31 2008, 03:47 AM~11222410
> *were did you find this pic juan it's a clean pic :0
> *


Rollerz Only Topic in Car Clubs


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

Pic cuz it IS happening right now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Jul 31 2008, 05:05 PM~11222946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: to Toyshopcustoms for making that bike possible, a proven winner.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 08:08 PM~11260081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2008, 05:49 PM~11257940
> *:thumbsup: to Toyshopcustoms for making that bike possible, a proven winner.
> *


 :nono: :nono: not JUST toyshop :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 07:07 PM~11260077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats those?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 08:09 PM~11260106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS THAT ??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 06:11 AM~11260129
> *:nono:  :nono: not JUST toyshop  :biggrin:
> *


90% toyshop and 10% wicked for the grasshopper legs and the turntable stands :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 4 2008, 10:18 PM~11260203-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats those?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 10:22 PM~11260252
> *WHAT IS THAT ??
> 
> *


Def not wicked


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2008, 09:48 PM~11260522
> *90% toyshop and 10% wicked for the grasshopper legs and the turntable stands :thumbsup:
> *


forks,sissy bar,legs,sprocket and plaque was done by us :biggrin: so a little more than 10 %


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11260252
> *WHAT IS THAT ??
> 
> *



steering wheel


----------



## TonyO

Tonight's research :rant:


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 4 2008, 11:10 PM~11261451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one bad as fucking car


----------



## 2lowsyn

yes yes it is my freind


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 08:22 PM~11260252
> *WHAT IS THAT ??
> 
> *


Steering wheel I made for one of the guys in NYC.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM~11260203
> *whats those?
> *


Those are the rims on my trike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 5 2008, 12:20 AM~11261551-->
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel I made for one of the guys in NYC.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 12:21 AM~11261558
> *Those are the rims on my trike.
> *


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 03:18 PM~11261541
> *yes yes it is my freind
> *


post the whole thing.


----------



## 2lowsyn

and who can me this car- i want more pics of it and better ones .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11261657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who can me this car- i want more pics of it and better ones .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The bottom car is called the Tantalizer. Its from a town close to here but I havent seen it in person.


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know i lost the mag with it . i want to make a rep of it .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 4 2008, 10:39 PM~11261715
> *i know i lost the mag with it . i want to make a rep of it .
> *


rep?


----------



## TonyO

Market orientation research has been published since the early 1990s when Kohli and
Jaworski (1990), Jaworski and Kohli (1993) and Narver and Slater (1990) offered two
views on the concept of market orientation antecedents and consequences. This
research concerns itself only with organizational climate antecedents impacting the
market orientation of cross-functional new product development teams. New product
development is highly relevant for many firm’s success (e.g., Biermans & Harmsen, 1995).
In addition, the strategic management and product development literature continues to
frequently emphasize the importance of the market orientation-new product
development relationship (e.g., Wren, Souder, & Berkowitz, 2000; Li & Calantone, 1998;
Cooper & Kleinschmidt, 1993). Problems in that relationship could explain the high rate
of new product failures – a rate that has shown little improvement over the decades. As
much as 30 years ago, Crawford (1977, 1991, 1992) claimed new product success
rates had not changed in 25 years, and 10 years ago, Ottum and Moore (1997) argued
new product success rates had not improved in 30 years. Financial products and
services, as an example, have suffered failure rates estimated at 80% (Clancy &
Shulman, 1991).


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2008, 10:51 PM~11261810
> *rep?
> *


?


----------



## TonyO

My research reply for tonight. 2:30 in the damn morning and I gotta be in class at 8 peace out


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 12:35 AM~11262373
> *My research reply for tonight.  2:30 in the damn morning and I gotta be in class at 8 peace out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think nobody even reads this on here


----------



## FunkytownRoller

look what i found in my office today when i got to work.... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 5 2008, 09:27 AM~11263919
> *I think nobody even reads this on here
> *


X2 Im not trying to be an asshole but no one knows what your going to school for or anything. I dont know who your trying to impress.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:31 AM~11263957
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work.... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. what did you do?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11264161
> *damn. what did you do?
> *


Hes still on the glue trap but in the warehouse, i aint gonna let him go though, fuck that, my boy wants to take him off of the trap and let him go...i was like fuck that..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 11:31 AM~11263957
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work.... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WILL MAKE A NICE SEAT COVER FOR YOUR BIKE.... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11264332
> *IT WILL MAKE A NICE SEAT COVER FOR YOUR BIKE.... :dunno:
> *


X kill it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 07:39 PM~11264029
> *X2 Im not trying to be an asshole but no one knows what your going to school for or anything. I dont know who your trying to impress.
> *


The whole point of this topic is that its RANDOM :twak: I dont care if people read it or not, its RANDOM :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 11:24 AM~11265018
> *The whole point of this topic is that its RANDOM :twak:  I dont care if people read it or not, its RANDOM  :uh:
> *


ok drop em


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 12:24 PM~11265018
> *The whole point of this topic is that its RANDOM :twak:  I dont care if people read it or not, its RANDOM  :uh:
> *


LOWRIDER BIKE STUFF RANDOM :biggrin: thats what they are trying to say


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2008, 10:20 PM~11261551
> *Steering wheel I made for one of the guys in NYC.
> *


----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 02:31 AM~11263957
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work.... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, you should let that thing go. It's called Karma.


----------



## capone530

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 24 2008, 10:29 AM~11168513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAY!
> *


ha ha look at the other guys faces around them..dayum maybe there is a reason him and his baby mom split up....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11262373-->
> 
> 
> 
> My research reply for tonight.  2:30 in the damn morning and I gotta be in class at 8 peace out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 07:39 PM~11264029
> *X2 Im not trying to be an asshole but no one knows what your going to school for or anything. I dont know who your trying to impress.
> *


If you're not _trying _to be an asshole then just dont post up its that easy. Explanation is I'm working on a PhD and I'm attending a Colloquium in Dallas this week that's going on right now. To some they may find it interesting to see some topics, subjects, and replies involved in taking doctoral classes at Capella. My fellow students include nurses, directors, vice presidents, military colonels, sergeants, division chiefs, regional chiefs of companies. My instructors come from all walks of life, some have even taught or studied at high end universities such as Yale. Capella is currently the leading online institution for higher education and the pioneer of certain programs that you can ONLY get at Capella such as their new PhD in IT in Information Assurance. Its the only university that offers that. 

Some of the graduates have gone on to become just as great as those who have graduated from any other university. One graduate wrote a dissertation that earned the prestigious "Best Dissertation" award from the Academy of Management in 2007. Yes this means nationwide from *any *school who had graduates who applied. In July this year another graduate had an article published in the Wall Street Journal based on her dissertation. 

How does this all tie into bikes? Cuz I'm TonyO bitch , the owner and co founder of TNT Metal Workz, one of the best sources for custom lowrider bicycle parts in the world.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2008, 03:13 PM~11275609
> *If you're not trying to be an asshole then just dont post up its that easy.  Explanation is I'm working on a PhD and I'm attending a Colloquium in Dallas this week that's going on right now.  To some they may find it interesting to see some topics, subjects, and replies involved in taking doctoral classes at Capella.  My fellow students include nurses, directors, vice presidents, military colonels, sergeants, division chiefs, regional chiefs of companies.  My instructors come from all walks of life, some have even taught or studied at high end universities such as Yale.  Capella is currently the leading online institution for higher education and the pioneer of certain programs that you can ONLY get at Capella such as their new PhD in IT in Information Assurance.  Its the only university that offers that.
> 
> Some of the graduates have gone on to become just as great as those who have graduated from any other university.  One graduate wrote a dissertation that earned the prestigious "Best Dissertation" award from the Academy of Management in 2007.  Yes this means nationwide from any school who had graduates who applied.  In July this year another graduate had an article published in the Wall Street Journal based on her dissertation.
> 
> How does this all tie into bikes?  Cuz I'm TonyO bitch , the owner and co founder of TNT Metal Workz, one of the best sources for custom lowrider bicycle parts in the world.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




***** got TonyOwned


----------



## PancakesAndHammers




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11276189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***** got TonyOwned
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11275609-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not trying to be an asshole then just dont post up its that easy.  Explanation is owner and co founder of TNT Metal Workz, one of the best sources for custom lowrider bicycle parts in the world.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brag, Brag, Brag. I dont know why you dont just admit it and come clean. I know you too well homie. Anytime you want to call me a bitch just pic up the phone. You got the number just like everyone else.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11276189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***** got TonyOwned
> *


please...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2008, 10:13 PM~11275609
> *If you're not trying to be an asshole then just dont post up its that easy.  Explanation is I'm working on a PhD and I'm attending a Colloquium in Dallas this week that's going on right now.  To some they may find it interesting to see some topics, subjects, and replies involved in taking doctoral classes at Capella.  My fellow students include nurses, directors, vice presidents, military colonels, sergeants, division chiefs, regional chiefs of companies.  My instructors come from all walks of life, some have even taught or studied at high end universities such as Yale.  Capella is currently the leading online institution for higher education and the pioneer of certain programs that you can ONLY get at Capella such as their new PhD in IT in Information Assurance.  Its the only university that offers that.
> 
> Some of the graduates have gone on to become just as great as those who have graduated from any other university.  One graduate wrote a dissertation that earned the prestigious "Best Dissertation" award from the Academy of Management in 2007.  Yes this means nationwide from any school who had graduates who applied.  In July this year another graduate had an article published in the Wall Street Journal based on her dissertation.
> 
> How does this all tie into bikes?  Cuz I'm TonyO bitch , the owner and co founder of TNT Metal Workz, one of the best sources for custom lowrider bicycle parts in the world.
> *


PRETTY HUGEEE DIIICK??? :dunno: :biggrin: 











just messin with you bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11275609
> *If you're not trying to be an asshole then just dont post up its that easy.  Explanation is I'm working on a PhD and I'm attending a Colloquium in Dallas this week that's going on right now.  To some they may find it interesting to see some topics, subjects, and replies involved in taking doctoral classes at Capella.  My fellow students include nurses, directors, vice presidents, military colonels, sergeants, division chiefs, regional chiefs of companies.  My instructors come from all walks of life, some have even taught or studied at high end universities such as Yale.  Capella is currently the leading online institution for higher education and the pioneer of certain programs that you can ONLY get at Capella such as their new PhD in IT in Information Assurance.  Its the only university that offers that.
> 
> Some of the graduates have gone on to become just as great as those who have graduated from any other university.  One graduate wrote a dissertation that earned the prestigious "Best Dissertation" award from the Academy of Management in 2007.  Yes this means nationwide from any school who had graduates who applied.  In July this year another graduate had an article published in the Wall Street Journal based on her dissertation.
> 
> How does this all tie into bikes?  Cuz I'm TonyO bitch , the owner and co founder of TNT Metal Workz, one of the best sources for custom lowrider bicycle parts in the world.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SEE YOU GUYS HERE!!!!


----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2008, 05:19 PM~11296773
> *SEE YOU GUYS HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  See you there.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2008, 05:19 PM~11296773
> *SEE YOU GUYS HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2

juss got mine


u taking the bomb?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 8 2008, 06:18 PM~11297131
> *x2
> 
> juss got mine
> u taking the bomb?
> *


BOMB AND BIKE


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2008, 05:19 PM~11296773
> *SEE YOU GUYS HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They mail you the application???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 8 2008, 10:10 PM~11298693
> *They mail you the application???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11298728
> *:yes:
> *


WHEN YOU PLACE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS AM I RIGHT G


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11298753
> *WHEN YOU PLACE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS AM I RIGHT G
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11298646
> *BOMB AND BIKE
> *


helll yea! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2008, 01:46 AM~11281096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! is that your chicks closet? cause only chicks have that many shoes! but they usually dont have caps.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 03:24 PM~11190115
> *WHATS THE HULK BIKE DOING ON THE FLOOR  :angry:
> *


cause when you got it like that, it really dosent matter. I bet he could build 10 hulk bikes with no problem.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lux forks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Aug 9 2008, 08:52 AM~11298950-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause when you got it like that, it really dosent matter.  I bet he could build 10 hulk bikes with no problem.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11299016
> *lux forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro :thumbsup: Jagster cut those?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2008, 12:07 AM~11299034
> *x2
> Nice bro :thumbsup:  Jagster cut those?
> *


nope my cutter did


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 11:19 PM~11298753
> *WHEN YOU PLACE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS AM I RIGHT G
> *


but can you show at vegas and not at any of the other show? or do you have to win to get in to vegas


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11299045
> *but can you show at vegas and not at any of the other show? or do you have to win to get in to vegas
> *


no you dont but its a big plus and will help you get in if you have placed

its kinda like if you have placed you go further up in the line and the people who havent are in the back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 9 2008, 12:11 AM~11299055
> *no you dont but its a big plus and will help you get in if you have placed
> 
> its kinda like if you have placed you go further up in the line and the people who havent are in the back
> *


oh ok i c now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 09:08 AM~11299041
> *nope my cutter did
> *


Well I know Jagster cut some stuff for you thats why you offered cut AND chrome all at once. Hey I ain't gonna hate its cool if you use Jagster, he's a well known and well respected cutter.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2008, 12:20 AM~11299125
> *Well I know Jagster cut some stuff for you thats why you offered cut AND chrome all at once.  Hey I ain't gonna hate its cool if you use Jagster, he's a well known and well respected cutter.
> *


nope jagster has only cut 2 plaques for me  and yes he is a cool guy but real busy thats what i like about my cutter


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## D Twist




----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11185958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 10 2008, 02:59 PM~11306528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing must be a bitch to ride


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11299055
> *no you dont but its a big plus and will help you get in if you have placed
> 
> its kinda like if you have placed you go further up in the line and the people who havent are in the back
> *


Yep you definitely wont get an indoor spot if you didn't go to any other shows during the year, you'll be lucky to get the worst spots outside.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 8 2008, 10:46 PM~11298924
> *damn! is that your chicks closet?    cause only chicks have that many shoes!  but they usually dont have caps.
> *


NAH MY ROOM.AND I KNO..ITS A 2ND HOBBY.


----------



## TonyO

Tonight's homework meh


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:34 PM~11347376
> *Tonight's homework  meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, i didnt even make it to the second line....that shit is like reading chinese....fuck that, hey tony i paid my tuition and all that today, registered and ready to start on august 25th...gonna be pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11298753
> *WHEN YOU PLACE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS AM I RIGHT G
> *



Any place or just best of???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11347376
> *Tonight's homework  meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's all good...bottom line 

HOW MUCH MONEY IS THIS GONNA MAKE U? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AMB1800

look the status :roflmao: 

crazy ass gotiti :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

tonyo is the most mannly man on here since he took it from sa rollerz :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Aug 15 2008, 05:58 AM~11347608-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, i didnt even make it to the second line....that shit is like reading chinese....fuck that, hey tony i paid my tuition and all that today, registered and ready to start on august 25th...gonna be pretty  cool  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word bROtha :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 06:40 AM~11348086
> *that's all good...bottom line
> 
> HOW MUCH MONEY IS THIS GONNA MAKE U? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quite a bit plus I'll probably teach some online classes and make some good side money, probably like earning two paychecks. :biggrin:
> 
> I'll have to publish scholarly articles and someday I'll be a reference in someone else's homework. I'll be contributing to the body of knowledge
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Aug 15 2008, 01:41 PM~11349957
> *look the status  :roflmao:
> 
> crazy ass gotiti  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11311249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So... Cher concept bike? I believe in life after love BTW!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Lurker_@Aug 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11351657
> *So... Cher concept bike? I believe in life after love BTW!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY GOLD PLATED SCHWINN TAG WOULD GO NICE WITH THAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2008, 05:41 PM~11367114
> *MY GOLD PLATED SCHWINN TAG WOULD GO NICE WITH THAT.
> *


thats a huffy. pm me price.


----------



## REC




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 07:15 PM~11367396
> *thats a huffy. pm me price.
> *


 NOT 4 SALE.
:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

New Socios trike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 09:50 AM~11381948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to see what eric says about this pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2008, 10:54 AM~11381992
> *i want to see what eric says about this pic.
> *


He already knows.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:01 AM~11382057
> *He already knows.
> *


:burn:


were you get that orange frame?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:01 PM~11382057
> *He already knows.
> *


but i dont :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:52 AM~11381976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, whats up with the top of the seatpost?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 11:10 AM~11382137
> *looks good, whats up with the top of the seatpost?
> *


There were some problems with the paint job so it might get repainted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:08 AM~11382125
> *but i dont :angry:
> *


great.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:11 PM~11382160
> *great.i have crabs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

herpes yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:15 AM~11382197
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11381948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 09:50 AM~11381948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: wtf eric says he had no idea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 19 2008, 07:26 PM~11386069
> *:angry:  wtf eric says he  had no idea
> *


that is some funny ass shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2008, 03:26 AM~11386069
> *:angry:  wtf eric says he  had no idea
> *


TacOwned :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 19 2008, 05:26 PM~11386069
> *:angry:  wtf eric says he  had no idea
> *


You would know if you would go to the shows. Call me some time.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11390693
> *You would know if you would go to the shows. Call me some time.
> *


eric called me up hella pissed off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:21 AM~11390831
> *eric called me up hella pissed off.
> *


why?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:45 PM~11390914
> *why?
> *


cause of that pic. i persnaly dont care if you dont like my opinion. but thats pretty disrespectful. i wouldnt want a dude posing on my bike and on top of that taco even challenged him on the full custom class. your starting to forget that you just created the bike not actualy own it.

abbazabba


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:53 AM~11390938
> *cause of that pic. i persnaly dont care if you dont like my opinion. but thats pretty disrespectful. i wouldnt want a dude posing on my bike and on top of that taco even challenged him on the full custom class. your starting to forget that you just created the bike not actualy own it.
> 
> abbazabba
> *


You, Taco and Eric are my friends. Thats why I took a pic of him and you doing this. Were all friends and were just messing around. 


















I did tell Eric about the pic after I took it. We talked about it in the chat but I dont remember who else was in there. He told me just to post it. That pic was taken at the Imperials show and it was my idea for him to sit on it. I dont know what you guys told Eric to get him all mad. If there was something really really wrong with it I wouldnt have taken the pic and I wouldnt have posted it. I dont see anything wrong with I will talk to Eric about it.


----------



## bad news

:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:51 AM~11381956
> *New Socios trike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color paint is that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11390938-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause of that pic. i persnaly dont care if you dont like my opinion. but thats pretty disrespectful. i wouldnt want a dude posing on my bike and on top of that taco even challenged him on the full custom class. your starting to forget that you just created the bike not actualy own it.
> 
> *abbazabba*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2008, 11:04 AM~11390961
> *You, Taco and Eric are my friends. Thats why I took a pic of him and you doing this. Were all friends and were just messing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did tell Eric about the pic after I took it. We talked about it in the chat but I dont remember who else was in there. He told me just to post it. That pic was taken at the Imperials show and it was my idea for him to sit on it. I dont know what you guys told Eric to get him all mad. If there was something really really wrong with it I wouldnt have taken the pic and I wouldnt have posted it. I dont see anything wrong with I will talk to Eric about it.
> *



x2 just like when Funkytown and I took that pic of Juangotti holding the RO plaque :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 05:48 AM~11391424
> *
> x2 just like when Funkytown and I took that pic of Juangotti holding the RO plaque  :biggrin:
> *


ok true. and had too throw in the abbazaba cause i was bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 20 2008, 01:57 AM~11391029
> *what color paint is that?
> *


Im not sure but it looks close to the color on my trike.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

My first show I didnt place at all ......thats when Nate first ask me to join the DARK SIDE hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 20 2008, 11:40 PM~11398797
> *My first show I didnt place at all ......thats when Nate first ask me to join the DARK SIDE hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What club were you with at the time? or gonna join?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I was solo at that time Juan I had left my old club years before I built this trike I thought my old club had died out since it wasnt going anywhere but I bought me a laptop and was one LIL alot more and found out they were still around so I decided to join back. It was a poor and to quick of a decision I found out nothing had change. So I finally took Nates offer one of the best decisions I made.

ADRIAN
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHX


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11398964
> *I was solo at that time Juan I had left my old club years before I built this trike I thought my old club had died out since it wasnt going anywhere but I bought me a laptop and was one LIL alot more and found out they were still around  so I decided to join back. It was a poor and to quick of a decision I found out nothing had change. So I finally took Nates offer one of the best decisions I made.
> 
> ADRIAN
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> PHX
> *


Rollerz only a good ass club


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

dang.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 21 2008, 08:27 PM~11406398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn.
> *


uhhh oohhhh scraper bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 21 2008, 06:27 PM~11406398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11409073
> *:barf:
> *


x2


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 06:19 PM~11406852
> *uhhh oohhhh scraper bike
> *


cant wait to foil up my wongs. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

That frame is clean. I dont like the paint but damn I luv the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2008, 02:14 AM~11409406
> *cant wait to foil up my wongs. :biggrin:
> *


ahahahha you should do it and take a pic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 10:17 PM~11409107
> *x2
> *


hater.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 11:15 PM~11409411
> *ahahahha you should do it and take a pic
> *


never.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2008, 12:16 AM~11409419
> *hater.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

damn i lost 10 lbs in 5 days


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11409359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arent the sproket and crank the wrong way?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 22 2008, 12:24 PM~11412398
> *damn i lost 10 lbs in 5 days
> *


Dont tell me its cause some kind of diarrhea or something like that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 22 2008, 11:24 AM~11412398
> *damn i lost 10 lbs in 5 days
> *


damn were do you work?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

naw

i fucked up and have been going to football practice and i guess i wasnt eating enough

i feel like shit!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LOOK WAT I FOUND AT THE SHOP WHERE I WORK AT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

IT WAS STILL ALIVE IT LOOKS LIKE SOME ONE TRIED TO POISON IT IT DIED AFTER 10 MIN.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

AS BIG AS A PENCIL







:wow: :wow:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11413948
> *LOOK WAT I FOUND AT THE SHOP WHERE I WORK AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT ONE OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11413965
> *AS BIG AS A PENCIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92105 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11414013
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92105  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11413988
> *I GOT ONE OF THOSE  :biggrin:
> *


THIS ONE IS LIKE A DARK BLUE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11414015
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11414020
> *THIS ONE IS LIKE A DARK BLUE
> *


MINE IS CANDY GREEN :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 22 2008, 07:01 PM~11414098
> *MINE IS CANDY GREEN  :0
> *


H O K :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 22 2008, 04:01 PM~11414098
> *MINE IS CANDY GREEN  :0
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11414314
> *HAHAHA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 22 2008, 01:03 AM~11409367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, i gotta keep working on my frame


----------



## schwinn1966

a couple of my SATIFIED customers!











16 bikes sold


:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 22 2008, 10:16 PM~11415988
> *a couple of my SATIFIED customers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 bikes sold
> :biggrin:
> *


hippies love schwinns :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Random parts










TNT:










Krazy Kut


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11416232
> *hippies love schwinns :cheesy:
> *


peace love and happyness lol


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY CADDY


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FAMILY VAN :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

Get some spoke on the caddy


----------



## MR.559

Clean caddy homie, like the o.g supremes had a few sets back in the day




> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 24 2008, 07:52 AM~11423637
> *MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 12:27 PM~11423971
> *Get some spoke on  the caddy
> *


IT HAD SPOKES B-4 BUT I SOLD THEM


----------



## lowlife-biker

them supremes look tight


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chris23

NICEEEE....


----------



## 817Lowrider

For sale


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 24 2008, 10:52 AM~11423637
> *MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just crazy. I never thought I would see a big body on supremes. I like it


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 25 2008, 12:52 AM~11428645
> *thats just crazy. I never thought I would see a big body on supremes.  I like it
> *


I NEVER TOUGHT OF IT EITHER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11429162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

I dont know about yall but I liking this Girl here. Thts how I like them THICK:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11433031
> *I dont know about yall but I liking this Girl here. Thts how I like them THICK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rec's not gonna like that :roflmao: :biggrin: 

JK bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11433031
> *I dont know about yall but I liking this Girl here. Thts how I like them THICK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who evers girl this is, WHAT A LUCKY GUY.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 02:08 PM~11433110
> *Who evers girl this is, WHAT A LUCKY GUY.
> *


thats some friend of tommy


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:08 PM~11433110
> *Who evers girl this is, WHAT A LUCKY GUY.
> *


euro bitches look hella better  
shes not bad lookin at all but...


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:08 PM~11433110
> *Who evers girl this is, WHAT A LUCKY GUY.
> *


stop jacking off to it!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 26 2008, 12:28 AM~11439641
> *stop jacking off to it!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 25 2008, 11:28 PM~11439641
> *stop jacking off to it!!
> *


too late he already loged off.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 26 2008, 02:48 AM~11435783
> *euro bitches look hella better
> shes not bad lookin at all but...
> *


shit we were FLIPPIN this year at antwerp bro :0 :0 :0 :0 couldn't compare it to last year, every 5seconds hooooot bitches :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos

My bike with my homegurl gina posing for a magazine.

the homie mike at it again..





































thanks..


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 26 2008, 02:02 AM~11439815
> *shit we were FLIPPIN this year at antwerp bro  :0  :0  :0  :0  couldn't compare it to last year, every 5seconds hooooot bitches  :biggrin:
> *


thahahaha  
I got an idea btw Ill pm you bout it


----------



## 817Lowrider

pretty sweet


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LOOKS NICE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## TonyO

Tonight's homework assignment


----------



## TonyO

ohhhhhhhhhh I found my research article for tonight. this should be a good one to refer to :biggrin: Damn I think I'm gonna nut :cheesy: 











My topic is researching workplace favoritism :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I CANT UNDERSTAND SHIT WHEN I TRY TO READ THAT :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 27 2008, 05:39 AM~11446578
> *I CANT UNDERSTAND SHIT WHEN I TRY TO READ THAT  :angry:
> *


basically the study is on workplace favoritism. The article is on perception segregaition which means how people perceive they are being segregated in the workplace either by race or gender. 

So if I'm a Mexican working with a bunch of white people and I never get promoted I can yell "****** haters" and think I'm being segregated out when in reality its just that the white guys may be harder workers or more experienced or whatever and I'm bitchin pullin the race card out.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 26 2008, 04:16 PM~11444753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS NICE
> *



always loved this bike


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11447459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those wheels very strong ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11447472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK HOMIE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

THANKS


----------



## TonyO

Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao this fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2008, 07:55 PM~11447459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so is it now just a daily?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2008, 11:18 AM~11451443
> *so is it now just a daily?
> *


NOPE, ITS A NIGHTLY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2008, 03:19 PM~11454154
> *NOPE, ITS A NIGHTLY
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2008, 04:19 PM~11454154
> *NOPE, ITS A NIGHTLY
> *


LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## mitchell26

awaiting braces.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11463243
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Like my flock of Airforce birds?  These hoes are going into the mail tomorrow, they got me for $480 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

...


----------



## TonyO

Damn Juan those all twisted frames are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Found them in OT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 09:27 PM~11466248
> *Found them in OT
> *


hey bro i will have pics saturday of your parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 12:44 AM~11469058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol isaw that last night on myspace every one loves that trike :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

yeah to bad that aliens took it and it disapeared from planet earth


----------



## bad news




----------



## AMB1800




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 11:14 PM~11466120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was at Scrape this year, set up near our bikes. A young kid made up the frame, gotta give him props for trying but this is how the bike was displayed!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like the idea of an exposed crank housing but it can be done better


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11466299
> *hey bro i will have pics saturday of your parts
> *


 :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 04:26 PM~11469874
> *I like the idea of an exposed crank housing but it can be done better
> *


yeah its an idea i had for my trike when i was makin it and to put on a fully engraved crank too, with the bearings in 2 tone and shit but instead of doing it like this one i wanted to do it with a cutout covered up with a plexyglass, should have done it now its too late


----------



## 817Lowrider

maybe on DB2? :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:43 AM~11470761
> *maybe on DB2? :0
> *


finish DP1 first fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha I know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 PM~11469058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet dreams b.c?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2008, 12:21 PM~11472012
> *sweet dreams b.c?
> *


Someone has my trike on there myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/sweetdreamsbc 

Male 
19 years old 
WILLMAR, Minnesota 
United States


Sweet Dreams Bike club coming soon 2008!! "bike club founder *Carlos Jimenez*..

Isnt that guy the one who did twisted fantasy? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha owned


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 12:31 PM~11472096
> *hahaha owned
> *


meh


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 12:31 PM~11472096
> *hahaha owned
> *


oro de aztlowned


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11472057
> *Someone has my trike on there myspace.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/sweetdreamsbc
> 
> Male
> 19 years old
> WILLMAR, Minnesota
> United States
> 
> 
> Sweet Dreams Bike club coming soon 2008!!  "bike club founder Carlos Jimenez..
> 
> Isnt that guy the one who did twisted fantasy?  :dunno:
> *


WTF YOU TELL THAT FOO EY WHAT THE FUCK THATS MY BIKE DONT ACT LIKE IT YOURS LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas

the good ole days


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

when i went to watch the WWE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 29 2008, 02:48 PM~11472256
> *oro de aztlowned
> *


hahahhahahahahha


----------



## noe_from_texas

this is a picture of my mom when she was younger, that was their family vehicle, she was a migrant and they went to work in Reedley CA and the car was stolen


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THE GIRL IM GOING OUT WITH FOR NOW
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 29 2008, 07:30 PM~11475610
> *THE GIRL IM GOING OUT WITH FOR NOW
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she tuckin the wang.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11472257
> *WTF YOU TELL THAT FOO EY WHAT THE FUCK THATS MY BIKE DONT ACT LIKE IT YOURS LOL
> *


All taken care of.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2008, 07:10 PM~11474984
> *this is a picture of my mom when she was younger, that was their family vehicle, she was a migrant and they went to work in Reedley CA and the car was stolen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I swear, the new version of my trike will be better then the the old one. If all goes well, I will bust it out next year.


----------



## Long Roof




----------



## SAC_TOWN

wat u guys think ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 12:47 AM~11477279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, the new version of my trike will be better then the the old one. If all goes well, I will bust it out next year.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


----------



## AMB1800

shit look what i found back, these were the first handlebars i was going to put on the trike

THIS IS WHAT I RECIEVED :uh: BOX WAS PROBALY USED FOR 3 SHIPMENTS ALREADY AND ARRIVED LIKE SHIT, NOT A WAY TO PACK UP HANDLEBARS, DONT GONNA SAY NAMES LOL










result of china metal shit witch i paid big bucks for :uh: 










then the new handlebars

THIS IS A WAY TO PACK UP HANDLEBARS  HERE I AM GOING TO SAY NAMES: ANTHONY AKA SCHWINN1966  










out of that came this










and finaly this, not a single scratch or damage on it   










thats how it has to go  be carefull when buying china handlebars lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11472057
> *Someone has my trike on there myspace.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/sweetdreamsbc
> 
> Male
> 19 years old
> WILLMAR, Minnesota
> United States
> 
> 
> Sweet Dreams Bike club coming soon 2008!!  "bike club founder Carlos Jimenez..
> 
> Isnt that guy the one who did twisted fantasy?  :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15962


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11480660
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15962
> *


nah here is there club free site
http://www.freewebs.com/twistedfantasylbc/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2008, 08:25 PM~11480843
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW ITS WAVY CUTS :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11479690
> *shit look what i found back, these were the first handlebars i was going to put on the trike
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I RECIEVED  :uh:  BOX WAS PROBALY USED FOR 3 SHIPMENTS ALREADY AND ARRIVED LIKE SHIT, NOT A WAY TO PACK UP HANDLEBARS, DONT GONNA SAY NAMES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> result of china metal shit witch i paid big bucks for  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the new handlebars
> 
> THIS IS A WAY TO PACK UP HANDLEBARS    HERE I AM GOING TO SAY NAMES: ANTHONY AKA SCHWINN1966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of that came this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finaly this, not a single scratch or damage on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how it has to go    be carefull when buying china handlebars lol
> *


damn remember the first ones they fucked you up good :uh: 
its a good thing you changed cuz those chinas are to damn big


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 31 2008, 01:21 PM~11483527
> *WOW ITS  WAVY CUTS :biggrin:
> *


Of course to match the forks :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 02:08 AM~11477326
> *wat u guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! i like i had that same design for my back skirts


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 31 2008, 02:20 AM~11479690
> *shit look what i found back, these were the first handlebars i was going to put on the trike
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I RECIEVED  :uh:  BOX WAS PROBALY USED FOR 3 SHIPMENTS ALREADY AND ARRIVED LIKE SHIT, NOT A WAY TO PACK UP HANDLEBARS, DONT GONNA SAY NAMES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> result of china metal shit witch i paid big bucks for  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how it has to go    be carefull when buying china handlebars lol
> *


This a shit made HBars
//My hommie braks it in bird Cage 3 times//////
I melt em - chrome dead - and paint Birdcages in frame color


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Aug 31 2008, 12:21 PM~11483527-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ITS  WAVY CUTS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was drunk when i cut them lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 12:24 PM~11483543
> *Of course to match the forks  :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 10:56 PM~11487351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 31 2008, 10:59 PM~11487369
> *nice
> *


Thats for Rick. Let me take a pic of all the scrap that I have. Its nothing we can work with.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 11:01 PM~11487387
> *Thats for Rick. Let me take a pic of all the scrap that I have. Its nothing we can work with.
> *


try to stop by tomorrow maybe we can go buy the bar


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 31 2008, 11:04 PM~11487413
> *try to stop by tomorrow maybe we can go buy the bar
> *


This is all I have. Im going to go to Tracy tomorrow and try and work on something. Im not going to Woodland tomorrow. Maybe sometime this week?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 31 2008, 01:39 PM~11484118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looksz good, have you ever thought about chroming the rims?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

believe it or not this trike turned out to be lil heartbreaker.


----------



## lesstime

its true /\


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 1 2008, 10:37 AM~11489525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe it or not this trike turned out to be lil heartbreaker.
> *


its called gangsta boogie now :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 02:08 AM~11477326
> *wat u guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ILL TAKE IT.PM ME PRICE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 11:05 AM~11489678
> *its called gangsta boogie now :0
> *


No, the one from Low Vintage. The last cover bike on LRM.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 02:01 PM~11490707
> *No, the one from Low Vintage. The last cover bike on LRM.
> *


 :0 i thought it was lil heartbreaker from santana bike club that is now called gangsta boogie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 02:01 PM~11490707
> *No, the one from Low Vintage. The last cover bike on LRM.
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 1 2008, 07:17 PM~11493015
> *:no:  :no:
> *


I know but you know what I mean. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good, you finishing it for vegas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 2 2008, 06:36 AM~11495916
> *lookin good, you finishing it for vegas?
> *


I will probably have all the body work and most of the parts done but Im not taking it to vegas. Probably next year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 08:33 AM~11496436
> *hmmm?
> *


yes?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## DETACHED

god damn thats a lot of gold


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 2 2008, 11:45 AM~11497939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are gangster ass white blood with that pitbull in the back :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 2 2008, 11:45 AM~11497939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP Cutty.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 12:53 PM~11498443
> *RIP Cutty.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 06:26 PM~11496385
> *I will probably have all the body work and most of the parts done but Im not taking it to vegas. Probably next year.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## sic713

just came back from a lil ride on the sic deville..
ass hurts..
that is all..
and pic looks like shit.. but it did happen









tried to get a side view.. but too blurry


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 31 2008, 09:09 PM~11486045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



death trap


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2008, 05:16 PM~11500231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 1 2008, 01:18 AM~11488122
> *looksz good, have you ever thought about chroming the rims?
> *


its in the works for the future. i gotta finish my impala now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 3 2008, 03:05 AM~11504897
> *its in the works for the future. i gotta finish my impala now
> *


----------



## D Twist

There's a dickhead in the pool! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 3 2008, 09:31 AM~11505721
> *There's a dickhead in the pool! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 3 2008, 07:31 AM~11505721
> *There's a dickhead in the pool! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its juangotti


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 3 2008, 08:33 AM~11506096
> *its juangotti
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 3 2008, 08:33 AM~11506096
> *its juangotti
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

TNT Handlebars for Str8crazy80.

TNT the first to bring you custom parts for a little pedal trike :cheesy:


----------



## chris23

:wow: :wow: NICEEE....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11511423
> *TNT Handlebars for Str8crazy80.
> 
> TNT the first to bring you custom parts for a little pedal trike  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. those are fuckin crazy


----------



## chris23

:yes: :yes:


----------



## bad news

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: bad news, JUSTDEEZ, chris23, SAC_TOWN, mitchell26, basher91, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), 76'_SCHWINN, LOS-SPIDERMAN, hnicustoms, BigTex, unique27, texastrike

some ones watching


----------



## mitchell26

batman?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 09:34 PM~11513081
> *damn. those are fuckin crazy
> *


hell yea... you probley would of never thought that lil trike would turn out this bad ass


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 4 2008, 04:02 AM~11514569
> *hell yea... you probley would of never thought that lil trike would turn out this bad ass
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD BUT THE PLATER IS GONNA PLAY HELL GETTING INSIDE THE TWO PIECES


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 4 2008, 04:33 PM~11514991
> *THEY LOOK GOOD BUT THE PLATER IS GONNA PLAY HELL GETTING INSIDE THE TWO PIECES
> *


Speaking of chrome, 4 more days before we hear the status on Advanced? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11515006
> *Speaking of chrome, 4 more days before we hear the status on Advanced? :dunno:  :tears:
> *


Yep, but its Advance.....without the "D"................dont let Vic here you call it advanced...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 4 2008, 04:40 PM~11515020
> *Yep, but its Advance.....without the "D"................dont let Vic here you call it advanced...
> *


You should buy the shop he has out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 06:43 AM~11515032
> *You should buy the shop he has out there
> *


paypal me the money and we will :biggrin: TNT plating :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 05:14 PM~11515190
> *paypal me the money and we will :biggrin:    TNT plating :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 4 2008, 04:02 AM~11514569
> *hell yea... you probley would of never thought that lil trike would turn out this bad ass
> *











check out this one!!!
custom faced forks. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 05:19 PM~11515212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out this one!!!
> custom faced forks.  :cheesy:
> *


Ah yeah I forgot about that one but he took the easy way out, those are made with a spring, crown, and all that. Str8crazy80's were made with the stock bar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 09:21 AM~11515225
> *Ah yeah I forgot about that one but he took the easy way out, those are made with a spring, crown, and all that.  Str8crazy80's were made with the stock bar
> *


none the less...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 4 2008, 06:33 AM~11514991
> *THEY LOOK GOOD BUT THE PLATER IS GONNA PLAY HELL GETTING INSIDE THE TWO PIECES
> *


X2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11511423
> *TNT Handlebars for Str8crazy80.
> 
> TNT the first to bring you custom parts for a little pedal trike  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and sick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 4 2008, 01:22 PM~11518428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 02:33 PM~11518564
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanx


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 4 2008, 02:22 PM~11518428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the orange one...paint came out real nice on dat one......we are making sum changes after the los mag to the rules n classes the bike should do a lot better out on the tour next year....i think he his in full rite now huh


----------



## BASH3R

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

Exclusive Fender braces ordered last week, cut last night.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

do any of you clowns know how to power up bee lights? does it need a generator? or can i just put each wire to one side of a battery? 

yes its kind of a newb question, but didnt want to make a topic a about it.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523193
> *do any of you clowns know how to power up bee lights? does it need a generator? or can i just put each wire to one side of a battery?
> 
> yes its kind of a newb question, but didnt want to make a topic a about it.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523193
> *do any of you clowns know how to power up bee lights? does it need a generator? or can i just put each wire to one side of a battery?
> 
> yes its kind of a newb question, but didnt want to make a topic a about it.
> *


Go to radio shack and they will tell you how to do it.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 07:28 AM~11515271
> *none the less...
> *


but mine looks the best...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:29 PM~11519980
> *i like the orange one...paint came out real nice on dat one......we are making sum changes after the los mag to the rules n classes the bike should do a lot better out on the tour next year....i think he his in full rite now huh
> *


yeah i think it is........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 05:09 PM~11520350
> *Exclusive Fender braces ordered last week, cut last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD JOB TONYO. I Like them


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523193
> *do any of you clowns know how to power up bee lights? does it need a generator? or can i just put each wire to one side of a battery?
> 
> yes its kind of a newb question, but didnt want to make a topic a about it.
> *


i do

and mines is off a switch on the light so no wires 

i had a topic for them because i was selling them but no one bought any


----------



## AMB1800

my lights have 12v bulbs in it, so i asume if you change them to a lower voltage you can put a small battery imediately in the bee light with a switch and everything without having wires, kinda like Raidersequal has, maybe it isnt even necesary to change the bulbs but anyway its very easy, just test it with small batteries to check if it works, theres only 1 wire, thats the +, the negative of the battery you got to put it on some metal (frame, bee light)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 5 2008, 07:54 AM~11524596
> *GOOD JOB TONYO. I Like them
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Sep 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11524596-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB TONYO. I Like them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 05:40 PM~11525037
> *:uh:
> *


Its a JustDeezine :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so i got a car charger to see if my lights worked, hooked both wires on possitive and put the negative ground on my fenderbrace. and it worked but on 10volts. so thats like 2 aa on each like cause its 2.5volts each.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 5 2008, 01:01 PM~11526552
> *so i got a car charger to see if my lights worked, hooked both wires on possitive and put the negative ground on my fenderbrace. and it worked but on 10volts. so thats like 2 aa on each like cause its 2.5volts each.
> *


that would be only 5 volts....???

try radio shack. they really need 12 volts. if you go to radio shack, they sell really small 12 volt batteries. the bulb in my headlight is a color changing LED from a hot tub. it works off of 12 volts. I found batteries there that were small enough to fit inside of my headlight. with the bulb, headlight housing, switch, and the battery.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11526658
> *that would be only 5 volts....???
> 
> try radio shack.  they really need 12 volts.  if you go to radio shack, they sell really small 12 volt batteries.  the bulb in my headlight is a color changing LED from a hot tub.  it works off of 12 volts.  I found batteries there that were small enough to fit inside of my headlight.  with the bulb, headlight housing, switch, and the battery.
> *


word? any pics of your light?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK THE BIG APPLE HOMIES FROM DRASTIC BIKE CLUB.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

DAMN WISH THOSE HOMIES GET BACK ON BIKES.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 5 2008, 04:48 PM~11528585
> *word? any pics of your light?
> *


i know the battery is dead, if i go get some more, ill take a vid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 04:16 PM~11529702
> *i know the battery is dead, if i go get some more, ill take a vid
> *


how much was the battery? is it one of those rechargable ones?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 5 2008, 08:13 PM~11530211
> *how much was the battery? is it one of those rechargable ones?
> *


wasnt rechargeable, but they were expensive. like 12 bucks for 2 of them. they were about half the size of a AAA


----------



## FunkytownRoller

i got wireless lights on mine, got and led light so it doesnt need as much power.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC




----------



## BASH3R

That bike is fucken sick homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 6 2008, 04:57 AM~11530516
> *i got wireless lights on mine, got and led light so it doesnt need as much power.....
> *


Not even Pinnacle has wireless LED baby bee lights hno: 

I remember helpin you build those :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Bullet added to front of goose neck and grips with custom tips added too










Plaque :










Turtle's parts for Drama Queen:











More pics available in the TNT topic, check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Drop'em

A members car I was working on today:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

my front ones




my back ones are red and flash :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

so i hear "Woody" is coming back


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11535953
> *so i hear "Woody" is coming back
> *


so are you gonna bring your bike out of retirement?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

quote=76'_SCHWINN,Sep 6 2008, 03:49 PM~11536115]
so are you gonna bring your bike out of retirement?
[/quote]
:dunno: i dont know maybe if i do something new to it

and i got an idea for it too which is some thing that i dont think has ever been done  

just fcused on the car right now

but i want to see the bike because i know it will be bad ass


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 6 2008, 05:11 PM~11535953
> *so i hear "Woody" is coming back
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11537760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 6 2008, 09:22 PM~11537809
> *meh.
> *


tell me about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

we still trading juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11538234
> *we still trading juan
> *


fo sho


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11537760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bike seems to plain seems its missing something nonless its badass !


----------



## chuca_63

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 09:57 PM~10613179
> *i loike that first one the paint is nice looking and old school looking parts
> *


tHE PINK AND WHITE ONE WAS BUILT BY A GIRL 11 YEARS AGO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Sep 8 2008, 12:05 AM~11545223
> *tHE PINK AND WHITE ONE WAS BUILT BY A GIRL 11 YEARS AGO
> *


nice i had ti go back and look real nice bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2008, 01:10 AM~11538798
> *bike seems to plain seems its missing something nonless its badass !
> *


its that backwards crown that makes it looked locked up and empty up front. and the bars are meh. switched the crown to normal and it scrapes chain, but it looks way better.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11537760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you some striping on those fenders :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2008, 01:53 AM~11545938
> *you some striping on those fenders  :0
> *


their engraved.


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 8 2008, 09:21 AM~11547288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BASH3R

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

:barf:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 8 2008, 09:24 AM~11547315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great


----------



## TonyO

Need something to drown out that image


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 8 2008, 09:24 AM~11547315-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY???? WHY DO THEY FUCK UP A NICE ASS CAR
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Sep 8 2008, 09:51 AM~11547572
> *Need something to drown out that image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE 14 YEAR OLDS :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11549687
> *WHY???? WHY DO THEY FUCK UP A NICE ASS CAR
> *


x2 :nosad: what a shame


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I KNOW HOMIE THERE FUCKING DUM AND SHIT THATS SHIT LOOKS NASTY TOO WITH THEM BIG ASS WHEELS


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11549715
> *I KNOW HOMIE THERE FUCKING DUM AND SHIT THATS SHIT LOOKS NASTY TOO WITH THEM BIG ASS WHEELS
> *


yup i dont how people think they look so good on cars


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL ME NEITHER THERE :loco:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11549885
> *LOL ME NEITHER THERE  :loco:
> *


lol shit my homies kid is 5 or 6 and hes already hittin switches :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2008, 02:23 PM~11549981
> *
> *


first time hittin switches :cheesy: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QntNHBFreYE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QntNHBFreYE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11549687
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 14 YEAR OLDS  :scrutinize:
> *


iam just confused why a 30 something year old weird-o have these saved kind of makes me feel awkward :ugh: i understand there might be some young kids in here but damn :ugh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2008, 11:34 PM~11555359
> *iam just confused why a 30 something year old weird-o have these saved kind of makes me feel awkward  :ugh: i understand there might be some young kids in here but damn :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

I KNOW HOMIE I UNDERSTAND SOME TOP NOTCH MODEL HYNAS BUT THOSE GIRLS WHERE EVEN TO YOUNG FOR ME :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

x2 :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 09:34 AM~11555359
> *iam just confused why a 30 something year old weird-o have these saved kind of makes me feel awkward  :ugh: i understand there might be some young kids in here but damn :ugh:
> *


Dude why dont you mind your own damn business? I'm sick of your shit. Why do I need to explain anything to you? I don't owe you shit


----------



## BASH3R

hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 09:34 AM~11555359
> *iam just confused why a 30 something year old weird-o have these saved kind of makes me feel awkward  :ugh: i understand there might be some young kids in here but damn :ugh:
> *


You always have something to say about me, my bikes, my parts, or my shit and I'm sick of it. I never did shit to you asshole so I dont know why the hell you have to talk shit. Just stay out of my shit. If you dont like me oh well I dont give a damn. Have I ever talked shit about you or whatever you have? :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 09:35 AM~11556655
> *You always have something to say about me, my bikes, my parts, or my shit and I'm sick of it.  I never did shit to you asshole so I dont know why the hell you have to talk shit.  Just stay out of my shit.  If you dont like me oh well I dont give a damn.  Have I ever talked shit about you or whatever you have?  :uh:
> *


kinda hard to talk shit to a nobody with nothing....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 9 2008, 05:43 PM~11556701
> *kinda hard to talk shit to a nobody with nothing....
> *


x2 he's a damn club hopper too. How do you hop a club if you have nothing to bring to the table anyway?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 07:30 AM~11556629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 07:29 AM~11556626
> *Dude why dont you mind your own damn business?  I'm sick of your shit. Why do I need to explain anything to you?  I don't owe you shit
> *


Its ok buddy. Just admit you have a problem and we can help you move along and get well again. :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 PM~11557572
> *Its ok buddy. Just admit you have a problem and we can help you move along and get well again.  :|
> *


My problem is I dont like looking at garbage pics so I needed something to take my eyes off of that, I pulled some chicks off of "Hope she's over 18" topic :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11556936
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 09:39 AM~11557613
> *My problem is I dont like looking at garbage pics so I needed something to take my eyes off of that, I pulled some chicks off of "Hope she's over 18" topic :|
> *


See, that wasnt so bad huh? We will talk more about it in Vegas.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 07:42 PM~11557633
> *See, that wasnt so bad huh? We will talk more about it in Vegas.
> *


I prefer cougars myself :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11557651
> *I prefer cougars myself :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: Thats all yours.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by basher91+Sep 9 2008, 09:40 AM~11557616-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 09:45 AM~11557664
> *:barf: Thats all yours.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:47 AM~11557677
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 12:34 AM~11555359
> *iam just confused why a 30 something year old weird-o have these saved kind of makes me feel awkward  :ugh: i understand there might be some young kids in here but damn :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 09:45 AM~11557664
> *:barf: Thats all yours.
> *


X2 :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: NO GILFS AND 12 YEAR OLDS FOR ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 12:10 PM~11558279
> *X2  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono: NO GILFS AND 12 YEAR OLDS FOR ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 AM~11556655
> *You always have something to say about me, my bikes, my parts, or my shit and I'm sick of it.  I never did shit to you asshole so I dont know why the hell you have to talk shit.  Just stay out of my shit.  If you dont like me oh well I dont give a damn.  Have I ever talked shit about you or whatever you have?  :uh:
> *


damn hopefully youre having a bad day tonyo haha its not my fault that you post weird ass shit and as for youre parts :uh: so what i have a opinion :uh: and PLEASE FUCKEN EXPLAIN TOO ME HOW IAM A FUCKEN CLUB HOPPER ! GO ON PLEASE :uh: FUCK YOU ,YOURE SO EASY TO FORGET ALL THE SHIT YOU TALKED BEFORE IS COMING BACK AND BITING YOU IN THE ASS AND YOU DONT LIKE IT AND PLEASE FIGHT YOURE OWN GOD DAMN BATTLE IF YOU WANT ILL MEET YOU UP AT ANY SHOW IN SOCAL ILL SHOW UP AND YOU AND I CAN SETTLE THIS CAPTAIN BADASS  PM ME AGAIN TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT TO DO !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 11:08 PM~11559256
> *damn hopefully youre having a bad day tonyo haha its not my fault that you post weird ass shit and as for youre parts  :uh: so what i have a opinion  :uh: and PLEASE FUCKEN EXPLAIN TOO ME HOW IAM A FUCKEN CLUB HOPPER ! GO ON PLEASE  :uh: FUCK YOU ,YOURE SO EASY TO FORGET ALL THE SHIT YOU TALKED BEFORE IS COMING BACK AND BITING YOU IN THE ASS AND YOU DONT LIKE IT AND PLEASE FIGHT YOURE OWN GOD DAMN BATTLE IF YOU WANT ILL MEET YOU UP AT ANY SHOW IN SOCAL ILL SHOW UP AND YOU AND I CAN SETTLE THIS CAPTAIN BADASS   PM ME AGAIN TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT TO DO !
> *


you dont even go to shows. :thumbsdown: Do you see me backing down? :|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11559273
> *you dont even go to shows. :thumbsdown:  Do you see me backing down? :|
> *


  ill see you there  let me know the next date you show up .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11559273
> *you dont even go to shows. :thumbsdown:  Do you see me backing down? :|
> *


Backdown completed. No need to hate on Ken. Hes got his project bikes and hes got legit reasons why there not done.


----------



## bad news

tonyo doesnt have a sense a humor any more ! he likes to pick on the special kids but doesnt like when the other kids pick on him grow up tonyo its the internet dude ive met you before and you were a cool guy never talked shit once but you get on the internet you let all the dirty laundry out ! :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 12:11 PM~11559286
> *  ill see you there   let me know the next date you show up .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 someones gonna get shot!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11559341
> *tonyo doesnt have a sense a humor any more ! he likes to pick on the special kids but doesnt like when the other kids pick on him grow up tonyo its the internet dude ive met you before and you were a cool guy never talked shit once but you get on the internet you let all the dirty laundry out !  :uh:
> *


X2 See what happens when you get an education? I miss FK Tony O.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11559344
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 someones gonna get shot!
> *


at least people would remember as the dude that got shot by tonyo the true g !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11559368
> *tony can drop these nutz!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11559367
> *X2 See what happens when you get an education? I miss FK Tony O.
> *


yup i remember that i use to look up to fk and tonyo with the blue 16" that was dream club i wanted to join  but now his all educated and sense a humor is something of the past :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

kenny gonna start barking at tonyo like dmx. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11559388
> *yup i remember that i use to look up to fk and tonyo with the blue 16" that was dream club i wanted to join   but now his all educated and sense a humor is something of the past  :uh:
> *


The really nice one right?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11559394
> *kenny gonna start barking at tonyo like dmx. :cheesy:
> *


This is the fuckin shit I be talkin about 
Half rappin' ass mothafuckers 
You think it's a game? You think it's a fuckin GAME? 
Come on, uh, uh, uh 
Come on, uh, uh 
What'cha really want 
What'cha really want, what 
D-M-X, uh, uh 
Come on, Ryde or die


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11559399
> *The really nice one right?
> *


the one with the dolphin :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

If tony had one of these he would have used it 5 times in this topic today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 12:26 PM~11559409
> *This is the fuckin shit I be talkin about
> Half rappin' ass mothafuckers
> You think it's a game? You think it's a fuckin GAME?
> Come on, uh, uh, uh
> Come on, uh, uh
> What'cha really want
> What'cha really want, what
> D-M-X, uh, uh
> Come on, Ryde or die
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 9 2008, 11:14 PM~11559306-->
> 
> 
> 
> Backdown completed. No need to hate on Ken. Hes got his project bikes and hes got legit reasons why there not done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11559341
> *tonyo doesnt have a sense a humor any more ! he likes to pick on the special kids but doesnt like when the other kids pick on him grow up tonyo its the internet dude ive met you before and you were a cool guy never talked shit once but you get on the internet you let all the dirty laundry out !  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you talk shit expect to get shit back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11559344
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 someones gonna get shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pussy's way out of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 9 2008, 11:20 PM~11559367
> *X2 See what happens when you get an education? I miss FK Tony O.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FK TonyO :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 9 2008, 11:20 PM~11559368
> *at least people would remember as the dude that got shot by tonyo the true g !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, guns are for pussy's
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 11:23 PM~11559388
> *yup i remember that i use to look up to fk and tonyo with the blue 16" that was dream club i wanted to join   but now his all educated and sense a humor is something of the past  :uh:
> *


I've learned a few things. Perhaps I'm taking it to the extreme when the last residency I attended taught us to keep going for what we want , don't let the haters hate even if you have no support from your own family do what you gotta do. There was one person up there saying she had no support from anybody. I think people hate to see you succeed, they talk shit and try to bring you down. :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I was quoted twice. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i heard tony slaps and scratches with his eyes closed.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:32 PM~11559470
> *I was quoted twice.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

hahaha thats a nice way to wake up today lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 11:25 PM~11559399
> *The really nice one right?
> *


That bike is now Pirate bike, undisputed champ in 16" Semi Custom for over a year (until someone takes it out) I won a lot with it when it was blue but the paint, murals, and tank were outdated so I had to upgrade. The parts that were on it will now be put on Wyatt's Revenge, New Tombstone will have all new parts next year.



You can't say I'm the only one who has changed Raul because you used to have more respect in here too until you started having the last word in everything and commenting about stupid little things. So you've changed over the years too.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11559546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11559535
> *That bike is now Pirate bike, undisputed champ in 16" Semi Custom for over a year (until someone takes it out)  I won a lot with it when it was blue but the paint, murals, and tank were outdated so I had to upgrade.  The parts that were on it will now be put on Wyatt's Revenge,  New Tombstone will have all new parts next year.
> You can't say I'm the only one who has changed Raul because you used to have more respect in here too until you started having the last word in everything and commenting about stupid little things.  So you've changed over the years too.
> *


Example?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11559546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL TALK!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Sep 9 2008, 01:40 PM~11559556-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:41 PM~11559568
> *REAL TALK!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:43 PM~11559581
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

everyones upset now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

tomorrow :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11559659
> *tomorrow  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 9 2008, 11:40 PM~11559561-->
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have one right now but give it a week I'll find one
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:50 PM~11559643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was a bad ass bike back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 02:50 PM~11559643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn them some old ass pics


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:53 PM~11559668
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11559671
> *I dont have one right now but give it a week I'll find one
> *


Take your time. And atleast Im open minded enough to discuss it openly instead of just changing the subject or totally avoiding the question.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 02:54 PM~11559671
> *I dont have one right now but give it a week I'll find one
> That was a bad ass bike back in the day :thumbsup:
> *


back in the day hell it is still bad ass today :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:49 PM~11559631
> *everyones upset now.
> *


nope iam hiding


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 02:28 PM~11559431
> *If tony had one of these he would have used it 5 times in this topic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TYLENOL


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 01:55 PM~11559683
> *Take your time. And atleast Im open minded enough to discuss it openly instead of just changing the subject or totally avoiding the question.
> *


sorry i got a kid to feed a dead dad wont work out so well so iam going to bitch out dont want to get shot


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 02:56 PM~11559693
> *nope iam hiding
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM ALOT OF DETAIL LOOKS FUCKING NICE


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 02:00 PM~11559733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres danny FUCK GREEN TRIKES !!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2008, 02:01 PM~11559741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2008, 02:01 PM~11559741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup


----------



## bad news

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: BIG TURTLE, SAC_TOWN, TonyO, dave_st214, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, Cod210, louies90, 76'_SCHWINN, SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO, STR8_CLOWN'N, texastrike, stunnin_low, lesstime, socios b.c. prez, CLASSY


some one watching .


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11559762
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: BIG TURTLE, SAC_TOWN, TonyO, dave_st214, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, Cod210, louies90, 76'_SCHWINN, SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO, STR8_CLOWN'N, texastrike, stunnin_low, lesstime, socios b.c. prez, CLASSY
> some one watching .
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11559704
> *sorry i got a kid to feed a dead dad wont work out so well so iam going to bitch out dont want to get shot
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news+Sep 9 2008, 03:02 PM~11559757-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 03:03 PM~11559762
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: BIG TURTLE, SAC_TOWN, TonyO, dave_st214, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, Cod210, louies90, 76'_SCHWINN, SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO, STR8_CLOWN'N, texastrike, stunnin_low, lesstime, socios b.c. prez, CLASSY
> some one watching .
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2008, 02:05 PM~11559786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11559762
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: BIG TURTLE, SAC_TOWN, TonyO, dave_st214, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, Cod210, louies90, 76'_SCHWINN, SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO, STR8_CLOWN'N, texastrike, stunnin_low, lesstime, socios b.c. prez, CLASSY
> some one watching .
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 03:07 PM~11559804
> *HAHAHA
> *


str8 hard core internet gangster on here :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11559845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make it jump homes :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2008, 02:10 PM~11559831
> *str8 hard core internet gangster on here  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## bad news




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11559924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Sep 9 2008, 02:01 PM~11559743-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM ALOT OF DETAIL LOOKS FUCKING NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 02:02 PM~11559752
> *wheres danny FUCK GREEN TRIKES !!!!
> *


IM RIGHT HERE, LET THE HATING BEGIN!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11559561
> *Example?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280927

:0 LOL j/p Raul


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 06:41 AM~11563250
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280927
> 
> :0  LOL j/p Raul
> *


I agree.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 08:31 PM~11563147
> *THANKS
> IM RIGHT HERE, LET THE HATING BEGIN!!!!
> *


hate it ! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:23 PM~11563697
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11563998
> *x2
> *


WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 09:09 PM~11563521
> *
> *


I posted that a long ass time ago. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 09:29 PM~11563778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Worth the wait.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 09:14 PM~11563577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, I forgot all about that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 08:43 PM~11563258
> *I agree.
> *


Can you be more specific?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 09:29 PM~11563778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice fenders!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:58 PM~11559704
> *sorry i got a kid to feed a dead dad wont work out so well so iam going to bitch out dont want to get shot
> *


Figures.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:37 PM~11563871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you say.... :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:09 PM~11563521
> *
> *


and he still looks fat :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:49 PM~11564976
> *and he still looks fat :|
> *


that was a long time ago. You never met Rosie huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 12:51 AM~11564985
> *that was a long time ago. You never met Rosie huh?
> *


is she fat too??? :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11565009
> *is she fat too??? :|
> *


no.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 AM~11564927
> *Can you be more specific?
> *


Yeah I'll be more specific bottom line is you'e a jackass. 

You always make stupid smartass little comments about things just like the Doll E girl sissybar you had to throw your two cents in to that. The damn thing works and fits on the bike just fine and you're over there "oh well , look at this and that baka baka baka blah blah blah" ya know when the thing fits on there perfect in my opinion. You find fault in every little thing.

You're so concentrated and worried about me being more educated than you that you have to try to compensate by making stupid ass comments and remarks and trying to prove me wrong just like when you said SA Rollerz trim rings arent symmetrical and then you're over there "oh TonyO doesnt know what symmetrical means' I was ignoring your shit because its just stupid at the end of the day. I mean who in the hell is going to stare THAT long to find a problem? It's on the bike on full display fully engraved who the hell will be looking for something like that? Only a hater that's the answer :uh: 

You know and if you dont like what Im' posting then ignore it and move on that's all you gotta do instead of saying how bored you are with my homework and stuff I post. Hey its "RANDOM' picture topic so if I want to post a pic of my homework I'll post it, if it bores you to sleep well then good, use it as a sleeping pill if you can't sleep at night.

And yeah you're right FK TonyO is long gone I'm not this "its all good" type of guy I used to be. My bikes have changed and evolved and I've changed and evolved. I have two families that matter to me and everyone who hates on me can just eat shit because I dont give a damn anymore. I have people who respect me and I respect them but when someone posts up hate or stupid comments or just shit then to hell with them. I dont have time for stupid ass kid shit anymore.

You know I actually recommended you to a TNT customer who was looking to get some forks. He showed me a piece you did and said "how much to cut this?" and I told him you were the man for the job because it wouldnt be worth it to get something like that water jet cut when it could be hand cut for less. But you know what fuck it I got enough club members I"ll find somebody else to recommend for jobs like that.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

TonyO IS MAD


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yeah he is


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:21 AM~11565860
> *Yeah I'll be more specific bottom line is you'e a jackass.
> 
> You always make stupid smartass little comments about things just like the Doll E girl sissybar you had to throw your two cents in to that.  The damn thing works and fits on the bike just fine and you're over there "oh well , look at this and that baka baka baka  blah blah blah"  ya know when the thing fits on there perfect in my opinion.  You find fault in every little thing.
> 
> You're so concentrated and worried about me being more educated than you that you have to try to compensate by making stupid ass comments and remarks and trying to prove me wrong just like when you said SA Rollerz trim rings arent symmetrical and then you're over there "oh TonyO doesnt know what symmetrical means'  I was ignoring your shit because its just stupid at the end of the day.  I mean who in the hell is going to stare THAT long to find a problem?  It's on the bike on full display fully engraved who the hell will be looking for something like that?  Only a hater that's the answer  :uh:
> 
> You know and if you dont like what Im' posting then ignore it and move on that's all you gotta do instead of saying how bored you are with my homework and stuff I post.  Hey its "RANDOM' picture topic so if I want to post a pic of my homework I'll post it, if it bores you to sleep well then good, use it as a sleeping pill if you can't sleep at night.
> 
> And yeah you're right FK TonyO is long gone I'm not this "its all good" type of guy I used to be.  My bikes have changed and evolved and I've changed and evolved.  I have two families that matter to me and everyone who hates on me can just eat shit because I dont give a damn anymore.  I have people who respect me and I respect them but when someone posts up hate or stupid comments or just shit then to hell with them.  I dont have time for stupid ass kid shit anymore.
> 
> You know I actually recommended you to a TNT customer who was looking to get some forks.  He showed me a piece you did and said "how much to cut this?" and I told him you were the man for the job because it wouldnt be worth it to get something like that water jet cut when it could be hand cut for less.  But you know what fuck it I got enough club members I"ll find somebody else to recommend for jobs like that.
> *


This is exactly what I wanted to hear. 

Homie, I know your not really mad at me. Theres two reasons why you dont like my comments.

#1. If I had someone make something for me and it it didnt look right or if it had some kind of defect I wouldnt want it on my bike. I kinda make parts here and there and everything I make, I make it like it was going on my bike. You wouldnt want bad parts on your bike so why would you make them for someone else? The day that I fuck up something and post a pic online, you have my permission to give me hell. If I say something stupid or do something retarded then I guess I have it coming. 

#2. You want to be some kind of tough guy now and Im making you look bad and Im not going along with the program. See, I know you but I dont. I met you at the Super show and your quiet and stuff in person and to hear you say "Lets knuckle up" to Str8clownin would make me laugh my ass off I I heard you say it in person. You posting your homework assignment screenshots is an attempt to gain more respect from our online community but its not really necessary. What you dont understand is you have already lost peoples respect from all that fighting with WMW. That and the time that people didnt like Genes dragon trike in the topic and you went into the RO CC topic and told people in there that everyone was "hating" on the club. One of the CC members came in and handed everyone there ass. I remember that homie, and I know exactly what kind of person you are and alot of other people do to. 

Anyone with a college education is smart enough to know that "hater" is just a way to try to control people. Its not you but your going to try to be this new person anyway. People want to come in here and act like god gift to lowrider bikes then go right ahead. I will be here watching the bullshit.

You dont like me cause its the truth. Your the one thats got my name in your head and cant let little things go.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 07:17 PM~11566519
> *This is exactly what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Homie, I know your not really mad at me. Theres two reasons why you dont like my comments.
> 
> #1. If I had someone make something for me and it it didnt look right or if it had some kind of defect I wouldnt want it on my bike. I kinda make parts here and there and everything I make, I make it like it was going on my bike. You wouldnt want bad parts on your bike so why would you make them for someone else? The day that I fuck up something and post a pic online, you have my permission to give me hell. If I say something stupid or do something retarded then I guess I have it coming.
> 
> #2. You want to be some kind of tough guy now and Im making you look bad and Im not going along with the program. See, I know you but I dont. I met you at the Super show and your quiet and stuff in person and to hear you say "Lets knuckle up" to Str8clownin would make me laugh my ass off I I heard you say it in person. You posting your homework assignment screenshots is an attempt to gain more respect from our online community but its not really necessary. What you dont understand is you have already lost peoples respect from all that fighting with WMW. That and the time that people didnt like Genes dragon trike in the topic and you went into the RO CC topic and told people in there that everyone was "hating" on the club. One of the CC members came in and handed everyone there ass. I remember that homie, and I know exactly what kind of person you are and alot of other people do to.
> 
> Anyone with a college education is smart enough to know that "hater" is just a way to try to control people. Its not you but your going to try to be this new person anyway. People want to come in here and act like god gift to lowrider bikes then go right ahead. I will be here watching the bullshit.
> 
> You dont like me cause its the truth. Your the one thats got my name in your head and cant let little things go.
> *


Well you've gained a little bit of respect back from me because at least you're not talking out of your ass like a lot of people on here do like Bad News who goes wtih the flow.

Yeah I fought with WMW and he deserved it, I guess where I went too far is when I started attacking his rhinos ya know? My bad on that :dunno: I've quit doing that with him and just been concentrating on putting out more parts every week. I dont care about him or what he's doing , it makes no matter to me that he's trying to undercut my prices or Toyshop's prices.

I'm not trying to control anyone, it is what it is but you better believe me I would kick fat boy's ass if I ever saw him but I'd have to get in line because from what I hear there's quite a few who don't like him.

It really doesn't matter to me because if you've seen all the work I've been doing lately you know I'm getting a lot of business. I don't make parts just for the hell of it, every single thing I've posted up was already spoken for by my customers or my cutter's customers. Most of those parts will be in Vegas. So even though you see what you want to see on the surface I'm still succeeding in the background and that's all that matters when its said and done.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 09:14 AM~11566488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good, what bike did that bad ass pump come from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11566633
> *Well you've gained a little bit of respect back from me because at least you're not talking out of your ass like a lot of people on here do like Bad News who goes wtih the flow.
> 
> Yeah I fought with WMW and he deserved it, I guess where I went too far is when I started attacking his rhinos ya know?  My bad on that :dunno:  I've quit doing that with him and just been concentrating on putting out more parts every week.  I dont care about him or what he's doing , it makes no matter to me that he's trying to undercut my prices or Toyshop's prices.
> 
> I'm not trying to control anyone, it is what it is but you better believe me I would kick fat boy's ass if I ever saw him but I'd have to get in line because from what I hear there's quite a few who don't like him.
> 
> It really doesn't matter to me because if you've seen all the work I've been doing lately you know I'm getting a lot of business.  I don't make parts just for the hell of it, every single thing I've posted up was already spoken for by my customers or my cutter's customers.  Most of those parts will be in Vegas.  So even though you see what you want to see on the surface I'm still succeeding in the background and that's all that matters when its said and done.
> *


Im not here for anyones respect. I dont know why people like me or listen to me or why they ask me for there opinion. I think you have always respected me cause you have pmed me with questions about people and when you guys were going from FK to RO, you pmed me and told me about it, remember? I was in the chat room when the pm came in and I was like wow. :wow: But I kept my mouth shut and you made the announcement the next day. 

No one here is judging your work or your "business" so leave that out. People judge you as a person and your actions. What you do reflects on you and thats what people think about you. Thats how that works. The damage is done and theres a long bumpy road ahead of you to fix that. 

Its too bad you cant have fun like most of us do in the forums. Were only human Tony. You cant take this shit so seriously 99% of the time. Thats what I ment about FK Tony o. 

I honestly dont see anything wrong with what I aid to Juan in that topic. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 AM~11566667
> *lookin good, what bike did that bad ass pump come from?
> *


It was the one from Toyshops Twisted Toy and I think Dropem has it now.


----------



## lowlife-biker

it looks nice like that, always like engraved/painted pumps


----------



## TonyO

> Im not here for anyones respect. I dont know why people like me or listen to me or why they ask me for there opinion. I think you have always respected me cause you have pmed me with questions about people and when you guys were going from FK to RO, you pmed me and told me about it, remember? I was in the chat room when the pm came in and I was like wow. :wow: But I kept my mouth shut and you made the announcement the next day.
> 
> No one here is judging your work or your "business" so leave that out. People judge you as a person and your actions. What you do reflects on you and thats what people think about you. Thats how that works. The damage is done and theres a long bumpy road ahead of you to fix that.
> 
> Its too bad you cant have fun like most of us do in the forums. Were only human Tony. You cant take this shit so seriously 99% of the time. Thats what I ment about FK Tony o.
> 
> I honestly dont see anything wrong with what I aid to Juan in that topic. :dunno:


Wait what did Juan say? :dunno: He's just like a woman, he'll PMS one day and be all happy and jolly the next :loco:

Oh and you know you'd want to get you some of this come on man hahaha









[/quote]


----------



## lowlife-biker

nasty


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> Wait what did Juan say? :dunno: He's just like a woman, he'll PMS one day and be all happy and jolly the next :loco:
> 
> Oh and you know you'd want to get you some of this come on man hahaha











[/quote]
:thumbsdown: Been there, done that. I will leave all the grandmas for you.


----------



## TonyO

>


:thumbsdown: Been there, done that. I will leave all the grandmas for you.
[/quote]

More for me :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

DOES ANYONE HATE ME???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 10:00 AM~11566788
> *DOES ANYONE HATE ME???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> Oh and you know you'd want to get you some of this come on man hahaha











[/quote]
I'D TEAR THOSE BITCHES UP.... STRICTLY ANAL


----------



## Str8crazy80

> :thumbsdown: Been there, done that. I will leave all the grandmas for you.


More for me :cheesy:
[/quote]
I'D HIT IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 12:05 PM~11567267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 11:00 AM~11566788
> *DOES ANYONE HATE ME???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11566944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike is a piece of crap :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 10 2008, 11:52 AM~11567648
> *that bike is a piece of crap :uh:
> *


Thats the one local trike I have never been able to beat.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 11:54 AM~11567662
> *Thats the one local trike I have never been able to beat.
> *


serious?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 12:54 PM~11567662
> *Thats the one local trike I have never been able to beat.
> *


do you have any detailed pics of the trike?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2008, 11:59 AM~11567717
> *do you have any detailed pics of the trike?
> *


its a chinas bike with plastic toys screwed to it :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

raul and tony 4ever. :burn:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:16 PM~11567876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raul and tony 4ever. :burn:
> *


lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 12:16 PM~11567876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raul and tony 4ever. :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: HUG LIFE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 12:16 PM~11567876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raul and tony 4ever. :burn:
> *


Im the one with the black bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> serious?


 :yessad:

quote=STR8_CLOWN'N,Sep 10 2008, 11:59 AM~11567717]
do you have any detailed pics of the trike?
[/quote]
Not handy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 11:18 AM~11567891
> *Im the one with the black bike.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2008, 11:50 AM~11567627
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> :yessad:
> 
> quote=STR8_CLOWN'N,Sep 10 2008, 11:59 AM~11567717]
> do you have any detailed pics of the trike?


Not handy.
[/quote]
damn i think the 2 wheel excalibur looks better lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 12:19 PM~11567905
> *:yessad:
> 
> *


 :uh: oro is my all time favorite trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11567987
> *:uh: oro is my all time favorite trike
> *


I cant wait to show you the next version.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11568035
> *I cant wait to show you the next version.
> *


me too i cant wait to see my handle bars too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11568061
> *me too i cant wait to see my handle bars too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Sep 10 2008, 09:52 PM~11567648-->
> 
> 
> 
> that bike is a piece of crap :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11567662
> *Thats the one local trike I have never been able to beat.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Sep 10 2008, 10:00 PM~11567732
> *its a chinas bike with plastic toys screwed to it  :uh:
> *



That's the Excalibur bike right? Yeah I dont get the whole plastic shield thing. I dont really see what the great thing is about it, the display is original and ok but the bike has too many china parts on it for me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 01:12 PM~11568391
> *That's the Excalibur bike right?  Yeah I dont get the whole plastic shield thing.  I dont really see what the great thing is about it, the display is original and ok but the bike has too many china parts on it for me
> *


BUT YOU GOT TO REMEMBER, THAT BIKE HAS BEEN AROUND A LONG TIME WAY BEFORE FACED PARTS WERE A BIG HIT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11568486
> *BUT YOU GOT TO REMEMBER, THAT BIKE HAS BEEN AROUND A LONG TIME WAY BEFORE FACED PARTS WERE A BIG HIT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 11:23 PM~11568486
> *BUT YOU GOT TO REMEMBER, THAT BIKE HAS BEEN AROUND A LONG TIME WAY BEFORE FACED PARTS WERE A BIG HIT
> *


Not the two wheel one the trike one right? I didnt think that one has been around that long. Look at Wild Suspense though, that bike was around in 2001 and had faced parts.


----------



## lil_chemito86

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:05 PM~11563474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damnns thats an old pic. i remember when i first got it. i was proud of that bitch. my sister made it look good....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11566633
> *Well you've gained a little bit of respect back from me because at least you're not talking out of your ass like a lot of people on here do like Bad News who goes wtih the flow.
> 
> *


trust me i dont follow the flow i try to avoid it but when you post girls that look 12 man iam sorry you asked for it lol even if raul would of posted it he would of got the same comment but trying to say things to attack me like a heart broken women then go ahead but be prepared  for the outcome honestly please . but remember this US TRUE BIKE guys have respect for what we have and what we do and also for are competition but we have some new people haveing this sad mentality of "you have to have the best bike out there or youre just a piece of shit " and that starts to rub off on people .Theres a difference from hateing and haveing a eye for detail so please dont confuse them thats how people start to get labeled haters . ILL BE THE BIGGER MAN AND SAY SORRY .BUT YOU GOT ME HEATED WHEN YOU CALLED ME A CLUB HOPPER :uh: SHOT CALLERS B.C. IS AND WILL BE THE ONLY TRUE CLUB IVE BEEN IN AND WILL BE IN, THE DAY THEY ASK ME TO LEAVE WILL BE THE DAY THAT I GIVE UP ON BIKES !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 02:55 PM~11569169
> *trust me i dont follow the flow i try to avoid it but when you post girls that look 12 man iam sorry you asked for it lol even if raul would of posted it he would of got the same comment but trying to say things to attack me like a heart broken women then go ahead but be prepared   for the outcome honestly please . but remember this US TRUE BIKE guys have respect for what we have and what we do and also for are competition but we have some new people haveing this sad mentality of "you have to have the best bike out there or youre just a piece of shit " and that starts to rub off on people .Theres a difference from hateing and haveing a eye for detail so please dont confuse them thats how people start to get labeled haters . ILL BE THE BIGGER MAN AND SAY SORRY .BUT YOU GOT ME HEATED WHEN YOU CALLED ME A CLUB HOPPER  :uh: SHOT CALLERS B.C. IS AND WILL BE THE ONLY TRUE CLUB IVE BEEN IN AND WILL BE IN, THE DAY THEY ASK ME TO LEAVE WILL BE THE DAY THAT I GIVE UP ON BIKES !
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: :barf: :nono: :burn: :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 11 2008, 12:55 AM~11569169
> *trust me i dont follow the flow i try to avoid it but when you post girls that look 12 man iam sorry you asked for it lol even if raul would of posted it he would of got the same comment but trying to say things to attack me like a heart broken women then go ahead but be prepared   for the outcome honestly please . but remember this US TRUE BIKE guys have respect for what we have and what we do and also for are competition but we have some new people haveing this sad mentality of "you have to have the best bike out there or youre just a piece of shit " and that starts to rub off on people .Theres a difference from hateing and haveing a eye for detail so please dont confuse them thats how people start to get labeled haters . ILL BE THE BIGGER MAN AND SAY SORRY .BUT YOU GOT ME HEATED WHEN YOU CALLED ME A CLUB HOPPER  :uh: SHOT CALLERS B.C. IS AND WILL BE THE ONLY TRUE CLUB IVE BEEN IN AND WILL BE IN, THE DAY THEY ASK ME TO LEAVE WILL BE THE DAY THAT I GIVE UP ON BIKES !
> *


I appologize for calling you a club hopper. I thought you were in Artistics BC before but I got you confused with Baboso Hydros, I thought you were him with a different name.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11569228
> *I appologize for calling you a club hopper.  I thought you were in Artistics BC before but I got you confused with Baboso Hydros, I thought you were him with a different name.
> *


now iam upset again you confused me with that gay guy :uh: great .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 11 2008, 01:09 AM~11569285
> *
> 
> now iam upset again you confused me with that gay guy  :uh: great .
> 
> *


Wahahahahaha :roflmao: I know my bad I dont know why but I thought you were him :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

12" sprocket


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:21 PM~11569829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE DA FUCK U GET ALL OF THOSE PICS OF 12 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRLS U FUCKING SICK PEDOFILA.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

U FUCKING CHILD MOLESTER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 10 2008, 07:25 PM~11569867
> *WHERE DA FUCK U GET ALL OF THOSE PICS OF 12 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRLS U FUCKING SICK PEDOFILA.
> *


SHE AINT 12 SHES 17 GOING TO BE 18 SOON


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11569901
> *SHE AINT 12 SHES 17 GOING TO BE 18  SOON
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: DONT PM


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11566488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so what in this pic is for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YOU REALLY WANT PICTURES ?
I CAN PUT PICTURES OF SOME FINE ASS LADIES ....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11570068
> *YOU REALLY WANT PICTURES ?
> I CAN PUT PICTURES OF SOME FINE ASS LADIES ....
> *


please lets keep this topic clean please go to off topic for that shit


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11570021
> *so what in this pic is for sale... :biggrin:
> *


everything has been sold


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























you said random pictures ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:06 PM~11570182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said random pictures ....
> *


i can do this all day but i wont ,
no dis respect to you or no body else .......


----------



## bad news

I MADE THIS TOPIC FOR RANDOM BIKE RELATED PICTURES IF THERES A BIKE IN THE PICTURE THEN GO AHEAD AND POST :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11570311
> *I MADE THIS TOPIC FOR RANDOM BIKE RELATED PICTURES IF THERES A BIKE IN THE PICTURE THEN GO AHEAD AND POST  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11570311
> *I MADE THIS TOPIC FOR RANDOM BIKE RELATED PICTURES IF THERES A BIKE IN THE PICTURE THEN GO AHEAD AND POST  :biggrin:
> *


but you go making all these dumb ass topics about nothing? shut the hell up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

keep the girls commin homie


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11570367
> *but you go making all these dumb ass topics about nothing?   shut the hell up
> *


blah blah blah so do you how many damn topics do you need ? youre as bad as wicked keep it in one topic no need to spam .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 PM~11570400
> *keep the girls commin homie
> *


i'm going home in a min ,
thanks brotherrrrr ,
Rollerz Only fo life ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 07:33 PM~11570408
> *blah blah blah so do you how damn topics do you need ? youre as bad as wicked keep it in one topic no need to spam .
> *


Dont go to Vegas. :|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:33 PM~11570418
> *Dont go to Vegas. :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 05:33 PM~11570408
> *blah blah blah so do you how many damn topics do you need ? youre as bad as wicked keep it in one topic no need to spam .
> *


at least my topics are about something. little biotch


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:34 PM~11570424
> *at least my topics are about something.  little biotch
> *


and . :uh: we dont need this topic locked like the last one


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:34 PM~11570424
> *at least my topics are about something.  little biotch
> *


tell him brother ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 05:35 PM~11570432
> *and .  :uh: we dont need this topic locked like the last one
> *


then shut the fuck up *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11570433
> *tell him brother ....
> *


This fool cosigning. lmao!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:35 PM~11570433
> *tell him brother ....
> *


lol what a cheer leader you know what fuck it go ahead i dont need youre pathetic shit talking :uh: to start drama


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570437
> *then shut the fuck up *****
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 PM~11570400
> *keep the girls commin homie
> *



























some ladies for the ROLLERZ ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 07:37 PM~11570466
> *some ladies for the ROLLERZ ....
> *


Damn, there onyl for Rollerz?  :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:42 PM~11570526
> *Damn, there onyl for Rollerz?    :uh:
> *


HERE SOME FOR YOU BRO .....
























YOU LIKE THAT ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570444
> *This fool cosigning. lmao!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 07:47 PM~11570570
> *HERE SOME FOR YOU BRO .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LIKE THAT ?
> *


I have seen them, twotonz posted them haha


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11570793
> *I have seen them, twotonz posted them haha
> *


MY BAD BRO ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

ITS COOL HOME. :biggrin: We good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 06:33 PM~11570408
> *blah blah blah so do you how many damn topics do you need ? youre as bad as wicked keep it in one topic no need to spam .
> *


bitch i only have 1 for the custom parts and i started one for poor_boys :uh: oh and my club topic :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 04:54 AM~11571199
> *bitch i only have 1 for the custom parts and i started one for poor_boys  :uh:  oh and my club topic  :twak:
> *


Same thing bro you have one for custom parts, one for "the family", one for WMW when you really only needed 1 topic for all of them.

If I wanted I could have started topics too. "TonyO, The Family" "TNT Stock Parts" "TNT Baby Buggies" "TNT Wild Flower Arrangements" "TNT Pest Control"....... :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11570466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some ladies for the ROLLERZ ....
> *


they make my peepy tingle :tongue: 


:wow: :werd:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:03 PM~11571289
> *Same thing bro you have one for custom parts, one for "the family", one for WMW  when you really only needed 1 topic for all of them.
> 
> If I wanted I could have started topics too.  "TonyO, The Family"  "TNT Stock Parts"  "TNT Baby Buggies"  "TNT Wild Flower Arrangements"  "TNT Pest Control"....... :roflmao:
> *


why should i have wicked metal works and my club topic as one :uh: you know for someone who is in school and getting your masters or what ever you one dumb fucker WICKED METAL WORKS has nothing to do with STR8 CLOWN'N and i started the other topic for mitch cause he has his own business :uh:


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsdown: to this bullshit:










This is what I'm talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 05:11 AM~11571375
> *why should i have wicked metal works and my club topic as one  :uh:  you know for someone who is in school and getting your masters or what ever you one dumb fucker WICKED METAL WORKS has nothing to do with STR8 CLOWN'N and i started the other topic for mitch cause he has his own business  :uh:
> *


Str8Clownn isn't even a club is it?


----------



## 2lowsyn

them last 2 are mifs


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 11 2008, 05:15 AM~11571407
> *them last 2 are mifs
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, Im telling everyone right now. I look at layitlow at work and if someone posts pics of girls with there asses hanging out then Im going to get in trouble. We already covered this a long time ago but I guess people dont understand. 

Your in this topic to post random pics of bikes and thats it. Everything else goes to off topic. Any questions?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11569228
> *I appologize for calling you a club hopper.  I thought you were in Artistics BC before but I got you confused with Baboso Hydros, I thought you were him with a different name.
> *


You of all people shouldnt be calling anyone a club hopper. You must have already forgotten about you being in Oldies and Finest Kreations.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:19 AM~11571442
> *Ok, Im telling everyone right now. I look at layitlow at work and if someone posts pics of girls with there asses hanging out then Im going to get in trouble. We already covered this a long time ago but I guess people dont understand.
> 
> Your in this topic to post random pics of bikes and thats it. Everything else goes to off topic. Any questions?
> *


Example?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:21 PM~11571461
> *Example?
> *


The previous page would have gotten me in trouble.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:20 AM~11571459
> *You of all people shouldnt be calling anyone a club hopper. You must have already forgotten about you being in Oldies and Finest Kreations.
> *


Don't even start shit you can't finish there buddy I was never in Oldies. My bike was in oldies when it was first built then I bought it off of lovelylowrider.com and entered it in Finest Kreations.

Finest Kreations had to crumble to the ground before I left. There was NO club at all when LIL PHX and I left, we were the last three members next to Taco. Nate was the first to join RO then me then Taco.

ToyshopCustoms was in Finest Kreations when he first started out too so what's your point? You calling ALL of us club hoppers?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:14 PM~11571403
> *Str8Clownn isn't even a club is it?
> *


oh i do not have a LRM paper saying i am a club :uh: dude i have paper on all my shit so there again worng


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 05:24 AM~11571500
> *oh i do not have a LRM paper saying i am a club  :uh:  dude i have paper on all my shit so there again worng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahahaha that was the funniest damn part in the movie when he gets all pissed off and just goes all ape shit on them :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:25 PM~11571511
> *Wahahahaha  that was the funniest damn part in the movie when he gets all pissed off and just goes all ape shit on them :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:23 PM~11571486
> *Don't even start shit you can't finish there buddy I was never in Oldies.  My bike was in oldies when it was first built then I bought it off of lovelylowrider.com and entered it in Finest Kreations.
> 
> Finest Kreations had to crumble to the ground before I left.  There was  NO club at all when LIL PHX and I left, we were the last three members next to Taco.  Nate was the first to join RO then me then Taco.
> 
> ToyshopCustoms was in Finest Kreations when he first started out too so what's your point? You calling ALL of us club hoppers?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

There you go trying to start shit again. Obviously I was directing my question to you. Thats why I quoted you and only you. 

"hippocrate	

a person who tells people not to do something, or that this it's is wrong, but this something, is something that he does or will do himself"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 11 2008, 05:25 AM~11571519-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic movie man especially when that bitch violet gets whats coming to her :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:26 AM~11571522
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> There you go trying to start shit again. Obviously I was directing my question to you. Thats why I quoted you and only you.
> 
> "hippocrate
> 
> a person who tells people not to do something, or that this it's is wrong, but this something, is something that he does or will do himself"
> *


WTF? You called me a club hopper, Finest Kreations was the first club I was ever in and it went away otherwise I would still be up in there today flying an FK plaque. Big difference between leaving one club because you WANT to versus leaving it because it goes away.

IN other words I'm not the original builder of my bike, I'm the 3rd owner I bought that hoe well used and worn out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 10 2008, 07:30 PM~11571553-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?  You called me a club hopper,  Finest Kreations was the first club I was ever in and it went away otherwise I would still be up in there today flying an FK plaque.  Big difference between leaving one club because you WANT to versus leaving it because it goes away.
> 
> IN other words I'm not the original builder of my bike, I'm the 3rd owner I bought that hoe well used and worn out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 07:20 PM~11571459
> *You of all people shouldnt be calling anyone a club hopper. You must have already forgotten about you being in Oldies and Finest Kreations.
> *


Where did I call you a club hopper?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11571553
> *Classic movie man especially when that bitch violet gets whats coming to her :thumbsup:
> WTF?  You called me a club hopper,  Finest Kreations was the first club I was ever in and it went away otherwise I would still be up in there today flying an FK plaque.  Big difference between leaving one club because you WANT to versus leaving it because it goes away.
> 
> IN other words I'm not the original builder of my bike, I'm the 3rd owner I bought that hoe well used and worn out.
> *


yep and when the the fat kid falls in the river lmfao


----------



## POISON 831

:uh: LETS JUST STOP ACTING LIKE LIL KIDS POINTING FINGERS... WERE GROWN MEN ALREADY HOMIE... FUCK TALKING SHIT BY COMPUTER... THERE WILL BE A TIME EVENTUALLY THAT IF SOMEONE HAS BEEF WITH HOMIE THEYLL BE ABLE TO SEE HIM AT A SHOW AND TELL HIM THERE... AND MOST POSIBLE THEY WONT TELL HIM SHIT WHEN THEY SEE HIM IN PERSON... uffin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 11 2008, 05:20 AM~11571459-->
> 
> 
> 
> You of all people shouldnt be calling anyone a club hopper. *You must have already forgotten about you being in Oldies and Finest Kreations.*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:32 AM~11571580
> *Where did I call you a club hopper?
> *


I rest my case :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:35 PM~11571624
> *:uh: LETS JUST STOP ACTING LIKE LIL KIDS POINTING FINGERS... WERE GROWN MEN ALREADY HOMIE... FUCK TALKING SHIT BY COMPUTER... THERE WILL BE A TIME EVENTUALLY THAT IF SOMEONE HAS BEEF WITH HOMIE THEYLL BE ABLE TO SEE HIM AT A SHOW AND TELL HIM THERE... AND MOST POSIBLE THEY WONT TELL HIM SHIT WHEN THEY SEE HIM IN PERSON... uffin:
> *


and nah thats not the right place to handle your beef there is a time a place for everything a car shows is not one place if you see him at a store or out then thats the time but not at shows cause shit get heated and it just makes everyone look bad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 05:37 AM~11571647
> *and nah thats not the right place to handle your beef there is a time a place for everything a car shows is not one place if you see him at a store or out then thats the time but not at shows cause shit get heated and it just makes everyone look bad
> *


I'll be waiting for you at the circle K in Evansville then


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## lesstime

THERE WILL BE A TIME EVENTUALLY THAT IF SOMEONE HAS BEEF WITH HOMIE THEYLL BE ABLE TO SEE HIM AT A SHOW AND TELL HIM THERE... AND MOST POSIBLE THEY WONT TELL HIM SHIT WHEN THEY SEE HIM IN PERSON... 
and then there will be a fight and we will lose another place to have a show just what lowriders every were want just my 2 cent


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:36 PM~11571638
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I rest my case :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Nomas cuando te combiene.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 10 2008, 07:40 PM~11571689
> *THERE WILL BE A TIME EVENTUALLY THAT IF SOMEONE HAS BEEF WITH HOMIE THEYLL BE ABLE TO SEE HIM AT A SHOW AND TELL HIM THERE... AND MOST POSIBLE THEY WONT TELL HIM SHIT WHEN THEY SEE HIM IN PERSON...
> and then there will be a fight and we will lose another place to have a show  just what lowriders every were want  just my 2 cent
> *


If someone gets mad or upset with someone on here for some stupid reason, you need to turn off your computer and do something else with your time.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2008, 07:37 PM~11571647
> *and nah thats not the right place to handle your beef there is a time a place for everything a car shows is not one place if you see him at a store or out then thats the time but not at shows cause shit get heated and it just makes everyone look bad
> *


 :thumbsup: I AGREE... AND NOT JUST CUZ SOMEONE IS FROM A BIG CLUB MEANS THAT UR BETTER OR THAT U DESERVE MORE RESPECT THAN OTHERS... I DNT REALLY POST COMMENTS BUT I SEE A LOT OF HATING IN HERE ... :|


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

me la cojo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11571730
> *:thumbsup: I AGREE... AND NOT JUST CUZ SOMEONE IS FROM A BIG CLUB MEANS THAT UR BETTER OR THAT U DESERVE MORE RESPECT THAN OTHERS... I DNT REALLY POST COMMENTS BUT I SEE A LOT OF HATING IN HERE ...  :|
> *


yep but sometimes hate is mixed in with saying the facts if something looks like shit then it looks like shit it is not hating but if you say anything you are a hater :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

thanks alot dipshits for fukin up the random BIKE pic topic.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 06:00 AM~11571936
> *yep but sometimes hate is mixed in with saying the facts if something looks like shit then it looks like shit it is not hating but if you say anything you are a hater :uh:
> *


Good way of putting it and trying to declassify yourself as a hater :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 09:03 PM~11571984
> *Good way of putting it and trying to declassify yourself as a hater :roflmao:
> *


i sorry was someoen talking to you :uh: and 2nd i do not hate on peoples shit i state fact get the fuck over it


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 10 2008, 10:42 PM~11571721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is that?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 08:03 PM~11571974
> *thanks alot dipshits for fukin up the random BIKE pic topic.
> *


it is not called the random bike topic *****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 07:43 PM~11572495
> *it is not called the random bike topic *****
> *


no, but it is in the BIKE forum. for random pics of BIKES. if you look at page one when the topic started intentionaly for BIKES, do you see b.s random pics posted? no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 08:56 PM~11572682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that you


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:57 PM~11572697
> *is that you
> *


yeah you better knock him out too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11572737
> *yeah you better knock him out too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

no. thats billy ears. used to be on here but idk what happened to him.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11572737
> *yeah you better knock him out too
> *


***** robbed hobby lobby to build a display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11572763
> *no. thats billy ears. used to be on here but idk what happened to him.
> *


hes in a better place now :angel:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11572763
> *no. thats billy ears. used to be on here but idk what happened to him.
> *


he got some pussy ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11572786
> *hes in a better place now :angel:
> *


BILLY DIED????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11572765
> ****** robbed hobby lobby to build a display
> *


actually thats was a lil member that passed away all shit talking a side 




rip brian .


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

he turned into a captain and ended up rejecting his trike.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11572762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hater


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11572765
> ****** robbed hobby lobby to build a display
> *


Thats Billy at Brians bike (RIP Brian)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 11:04 PM~11572816
> *he turned into a captain and ended up rejecting his trike.
> *


neglecting


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11572876
> *neglecting
> *


no regecting cause he hasnt even finished it. probly sold it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 09:50 PM~11572601
> *no, but it is in the BIKE forum. for random pics of BIKES. if you look at page one when the topic started intentionaly for BIKES, do you see b.s random pics posted? no.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

does anyone got any more pics of freaky behavior at this stage? i know it went to a few shows in socal like this but i cant find pics.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11573485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone got any more pics of freaky behavior at this stage? i know it went to a few shows in socal like this but i cant find pics.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11573485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone got any more pics of freaky behavior at this stage? i know it went to a few shows in socal like this but i cant find pics.
> *


Its just a frame now. Someone pmed me about buying it but the paint is scratched up and chipped.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 11:11 PM~11573485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone got any more pics of freaky behavior at this stage? i know it went to a few shows in socal like this but i cant find pics.
> *


how many ownrs did that bike have?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:18 AM~11574107
> *how many ownrs did that bike have?
> *


Atleast 4.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 01:29 AM~11574146
> *Atleast 4.
> *


damn that bike has been a whore


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:39 AM~11574176
> *damn that bike has been a whore
> *


They should have sold it to me along time ago. I would have made parts for it and everything.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 01:58 AM~11574230
> *They should have sold it to me along time ago. I would have made parts for it and everything.
> *


i liked it i wish i would have the cash back the last time it was for sale


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 11:07 PM~11574043
> *Its just a frame now. Someone pmed me about buying it but the paint is scratched up and chipped.
> *


you got it now?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 05:39 AM~11574552
> *you got it now?
> *


No, I passed on it cause it was still too expensive for a chipped up frame.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11574809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always liked that fork design, lots of room for engraing :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

]









looks like pinnacle. :dunno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 10 2008, 07:40 PM~11571691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOT AND SWEATY ........
OHHHH !!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

these girl got ass ....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11575925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 08:00 PM~11575925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that REC's bike before he did the new frame? Those parts look like his.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2008, 10:08 AM~11575980
> *Was that REC's bike before he did the new frame?  Those parts look like his.
> *


thats what i was thinking the do look like recs but i thnk the frame is arcangles


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:nosad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 10 2008, 07:05 PM~11571312
> *they make my peepy tingle  :tongue:
> :wow:  :werd:
> *


ha ha ha good one bro ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

yeee yeeeee !!


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712

:nicoderm:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11569593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them was posted up last night now here they are today polished and will be sent to plating tomorrow and back by tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

getting it done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11582045
> *getting it done
> *


yea we are trying to get it to where we can cut and plate with in 3 or 4 days


----------



## TonyO

Wicked when he played on his high school football team


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2008, 10:11 PM~11582221
> *Wicked when he played on his high school football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how my nuts taste ? cause you have D in you mouth


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 12 2008, 07:14 AM~11582266
> *how my nuts taste ? cause you have D in you mouth
> *


LIke everyone says "come on man its just the Internet dont get all butt hurt" wahahahaha you can dish it out but can't take it sucka :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 07:55 AM~11574809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was one bad ass trike i love the trike kit bones did a good job on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2008, 10:16 PM~11582279
> *LIke everyone says "come on man its just the Internet dont get all butt hurt"  wahahahaha  you can dish it out but can't take it sucka :roflmao:
> *


i am not butt hurt i just wanted to know fool cause your first reply has my name in it :biggrin: but i love it it pushs me to do better my game  THANLK YOU TONY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 12 2008, 07:18 AM~11582302
> *i am not butt hurt i just wanted to know fool cause your first reply has my name in it  :biggrin:  but i love it it pushs me to do better my game    THANLK YOU TONY
> *


How can you do better if you got no game to begin with? :dunno:

TonyOwned sucka wahahaha :roflmao:

Damn D you make it too easy but you know i'm just fukin with ya :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2008, 10:22 PM~11582343
> *How can you do better if you got no game to begin with?  :dunno:
> 
> TonyOwned sucka wahahaha :roflmao:
> 
> Damn D you make it too easy but you know i'm just fukin with ya :thumbsup:
> *


yea ok if you think that in your wierd-o mind lmfao and you fail


----------



## mitchell26

fixed.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

10"-12" parts :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 06:55 AM~11574809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.victoryoutreachsanjose.org/peace/carshow.html


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11591099
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 TOPDOGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 12 2008, 11:14 PM~11591238
> *:0  :0  :0  TOPDOGS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



whats up homie


----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11591281
> *whats up homie
> *


WHAT UP... THATS UR CAR?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11591287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH SH!T... CAME OUT CLEAN... HOW MUCH U WANT FOR IT? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 12 2008, 11:21 PM~11591299
> *WHAT UP... THATS UR CAR?
> *


i wish its my homies richies 59, he is on l.i.l


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 12 2008, 11:23 PM~11591316
> *OHH SH!T... CAME OUT CLEAN... HOW MUCH U WANT FOR IT? :biggrin:
> *



next years project


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:24 PM~11591324
> *i wish its my homies richies 59, he is on l.i.l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE... THATS A CLEAN WAGON... :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11591351
> *next years project
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ANOTHER SHOWSTOPER LIKE UR RED BIKE... :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD DOGG


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:35 PM~11591397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11591409
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THAT WAS UR BIKE WHEN U BARELY STARTED??


----------



## MR.559

this bike got me back into bikes, my nephew came homie with the frame and i hooked him up with parts and told him he need a schwinn!!!!










after


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 12 2008, 11:41 PM~11591424
> *:0  :0  :0 THAT WAS UR BIKE WHEN U BARELY STARTED??
> *



this is when i got it end of june 07










and its first show in aug. 07 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:46 PM~11591437
> *this bike got me back into bikes, my nephew came homie with the frame and i hooked him up with parts and told him he need a schwinn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT ORANGE BIKE IS CLEAN TOO... IF U PAY GOOD ATTENTION TO IT IT HAS A LOT OF DETAIL...


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:52 PM~11591474
> *this is when i got it end of june 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its first show in aug. 07 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DEAMM


----------



## MR.559

thanks homie


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11591494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## BONES_712

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRLYtvI2bE


----------



## BONES_712

WHEREZ THE PICZ OF THE FIRE TRUCK TRIKE? CAN'T FIND THEM


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 12:13 PM~11593378
> *
> *


WTF? :scrutinize: WHAT THEY RIDIN' ANY MORE PICZ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 13 2008, 07:21 PM~11595405
> *WTF?  :scrutinize:  WHAT THEY RIDIN' ANY MORE PICZ?
> *


those are official ganster bikes :0


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 13 2008, 07:34 PM~11595462
> *those are official ganster bikes  :0
> *


SIMON I GOT THE HOMIE WITH THE WHITE SHIRT HE GOT THE GOOD SUBZ :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 13 2008, 06:21 PM~11595405
> *WTF?  :scrutinize:  WHAT THEY RIDIN' ANY MORE PICZ?
> *


click on the image. It takes you to their website.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11595817
> *click on the image. It takes you to their website.
> *


OH SHIT COO THANKZ CUZ


----------



## Bogyoke

The dice are the speakers. Brilliant, very creative and resourceful.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 13 2008, 07:39 PM~11595888
> *OH SHIT COO THANKZ CUZ
> *


cool, watch the Trailer


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 13 2008, 07:35 PM~11595856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is the DC power for this rig?


----------



## dave_st214

the dices are real fuzzy dices not speakers the rig is a novolty am/fm radio i found at the swapmeet the three tubes light up and it runs off of four AA batteries


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

today at our bbq.


----------



## MR.559

Did the homies johnny and pete make up there?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11596378
> *Did the homies johnny and pete make up there?
> *


sure did. the 65 almost took a spill coming off the trailor cause one of the ramps fell when he was coming down. but no harm done.


----------



## mitchell26

gotta bend that rear fender to shape, or get a new one.


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 08:47 PM~11595940
> *cool, watch the Trailer
> *


CRAZY SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## lesstime

aye you got any more of my bike thats me and my boy when we were in sabor latino back in 2001 in san mateo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11611257
> *aye you got any more of my bike thats me and my boy  when we were in sabor latino  back in 2001  in san mateo
> *


lol make it jump we had one to a green one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11611257
> *aye you got any more of my bike thats me and my boy  when we were in sabor latino  back in 2001  in san mateo
> *


it looked like you guys were pulling it up and down :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

One more time


----------



## lesstime

yeah we were pulling it down i locked it all the way up in the rear to make it stand on the rear lol


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11611257
> *aye you got any more of my bike thats me and my boy  when we were in sabor latino  back in 2001  in san mateo
> *


I was there watching that back in the day. By the time I went to go take pics of your bikes, they were gone.


----------



## lesstime

yeah they wanted to state the car hop i had a plast i dont even have any pics of it


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 16 2008, 05:27 AM~11611582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hustler2919

GO TO YOUTUBE AND PUT IN THE SEARCH (WHY YOU SHOULD NOT SHOW OFF) I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT THE LINK HERE.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 15 2008, 10:27 PM~11611582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> *


another I.R.S.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Sep 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11614572
> *GO TO YOUTUBE AND PUT IN THE SEARCH  (WHY YOU SHOULD NOT SHOW OFF) I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT THE LINK HERE.
> *


 i cant find it what you type in


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11593378
> *
> *



Arent they from New York? Hood Tested Street Approved? :dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11611257
> *aye you got any more of my bike thats me and my boy  when we were in sabor latino  back in 2001  in san mateo
> *


THAT'Z THE ONLY ONE I HAVE HOMIE


----------



## hustler2919

TYPE. ( WHY YOU SHOULD NOT SHOW OFF) ITS THE FIRST VIDEO


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11620180
> *Arent they from New York?  Hood Tested Street Approved? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yes, they live there now. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 17 2008, 06:48 AM~11621485
> *yes, they live there now.  :biggrin:
> *


Imagine some DTwisted spearker grilles up on those rides :cheesy:


----------



## Randy Watson

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2008, 06:57 PM~11620180
> *Arent they from New York?  Hood Tested Street Approved? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I believe the quote is 

Street tested, Hood approved


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Sep 17 2008, 07:08 AM~11621760
> *I believe the quote is
> 
> Street tested, Hood approved
> *


Yep :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11622412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of this?


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 16 2008, 11:25 PM~11622428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao i just seen the phone on the fender on the last pic lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11622428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would like to make something like that some day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i would roll the shit out these 2 bikes. damn i love them old school bikes.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2008, 12:21 AM~11622711
> *lmfao i just seen the phone on the fender on the last pic lmfao
> *


i never noticed that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11622769
> *i never noticed that
> *


i looked at the front and seen it i fell out laughing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11622849
> *i looked at the front and seen it i fell out laughing
> *


Thats an old school thing.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2008, 01:11 AM~11622959
> *Thats an old school thing.
> *


before cell phones lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2008, 12:14 AM~11622970
> *before cell phones lol
> *


Those are car phones.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2008, 12:16 AM~11622981
> *Those are car phones.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> THIS LOOKS GOOD BRO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS.
ROLLERZ ONLY ....
BAY AREA CHAPTER ......


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 04:53 AM~11623672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Various strains of CRACK :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11628767
> *Various strains of CRACK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bogyoke

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11622425
> *Any more pics of this?
> *


x a million or a name of it?????????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11634443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the good old days


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 18 2008, 09:18 AM~11634453
> *the good old days
> *


That was only last year. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11634443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish the mid-west would step back up hell if they did i would build a bike to show then :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2008, 09:21 AM~11634475
> *That was only last year.  :biggrin:
> *


like i said the good old days :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11634443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I liked the first version better


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 18 2008, 09:33 AM~11634565
> *I liked the first version better
> *


I wish I could show you some of the goodies I have for my trike. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2008, 09:35 AM~11634572
> *I wish I could show you some of the goodies I have for my trike.  :biggrin:
> *


PM me a sneak I wont tell


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 18 2008, 09:38 AM~11634595
> *PM me a sneak I wont tell
> *


Let me think about it.


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 18 2008, 10:42 AM~11634623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 18 2008, 09:42 AM~11634623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup bro ? 
how it going up der ?


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## 2lowsyn

OH what its black now ?
























































































my freinds has all the outher bikes pics.


----------



## AMB1800

belgian donk attempt :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 










meh fuck it atleast they not fucking with usa cars :biggrin:

i even think they did this to clown on fools lol


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## mitchell26

sorry for the small photo, it was resized to go on my myspace..but enjoy.


----------



## mitchell26

did anybody save photos of that brown bike with like a wing shaped type pattern on the tank with indian murals? think it was all double twist parts, looks very nice.
mighta been for sale i forget.
post em up if anyone has them.


----------



## las_crucez

my schwinn in progress


----------



## Clown Confusion

wow


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 18 2008, 02:08 PM~11636765
> *sup bro ?
> how it going up der ?
> *


all good, weathers real nice last couple a days :nicoderm:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11640766
> *wow
> *


the bike?


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BONES_712

THINKING ABOUT POSTING MY PHOTOBUCKET LINKZ I GOT 9 OF THEM FULL OF PICZ I'LL START A TOPIC BOUT IT BE ON THE LOOK OUT


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BASH3R

White trikes look sick


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 05:20 PM~11652908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 20 2008, 04:49 PM~11653013
> *White trikes look sick
> *


YEA THEY ARE I WAZ THINKING BOUT IM STAYING WITH BLACK ON BLACK THOUGH


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 20 2008, 05:32 PM~11653200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 14 2008, 03:02 PM~11596468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta bend that rear fender to shape, or get a new one.
> *


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 20 2008, 05:56 PM~11653352
> *
> *


DAMN THAT'Z SWEET I WANT IT


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## BONES_712

MAGZ ARE GAY REAL G'Z RIDE SPOKEZ


----------



## BONES_712

THIZ SHIT COO NEED A IMPALA THOUGH :cheesy:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 06:03 PM~11653745
> *MAGZ ARE GAY REAL G'Z RIDE SPOKEZ
> *


True dat G


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11653806
> *THIZ SHIT COO NEED A IMPALA THOUGH :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the rodest pedal car ever!


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 08:08 PM~11653806
> *THIZ SHIT COO NEED A IMPALA THOUGH :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks fun to build


----------



## BONES_712

YES IT DOEZ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

like this it was fun to buold an tear up


----------



## lesstime

want to hop bro lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11654284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to hop bro lol
> *


after i rebuild i will nose it up lmfao


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11654239
> *like this it was fun to buold an tear up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAZ THAT THE WHITE ONE?


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11654294
> *after i rebuild i will nose it up lmfao
> *


DON'T PULL UP UP ON THE SIDE OF ME FOO :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11654294
> *after i rebuild i will nose it up lmfao
> *


 cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BONES_712+Sep 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11654313-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAZ THAT THE WHITE ONE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the back half is but the frame is from 1ofaknd on here he built it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 08:57 PM~11654322
> *DON'T PULL UP UP ON THE SIDE OF ME FOO :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

them clean huh you seen the lil girls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11656720
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 21 2008, 09:00 AM~11656720
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, how much is that?


----------



## lesstime

i found them for 209 +shipping at pedalcarsandretrocollectables


----------



## lesstime

they got boy and girl


----------



## Str8crazy80

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Str8crazy80, show-bound, DA_SQUID, bad news, Brownprider4eva, Artistics.TX, BONES_712, texastrike, MR.559, rubenlow59, TonyO, lil'man, bullet one, schwinn1966, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, fusion1320


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 19 2008, 12:55 PM~11639834
> *did anybody save photos of that brown bike with like a wing shaped type pattern on the tank with indian murals? think it was all double twist parts, looks very nice.
> mighta been for sale i forget.
> post em up if anyone has them.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11656720
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price shipped? If you got one with you in Vegas I might buy it off you :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Cuz I actually go to shows. Here's my car show cruizer and trailer and there they'll sit for 3 weeks till its time to move out.  










Nice clean daily cuizer:


----------



## mitchell26

nice.


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 12:25 AM~11673068
> *Cuz I actually go to shows.  Here's my car show cruizer and trailer and there they'll sit for 3 weeks till its time to move out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean daily cuizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NEED SOME 13X7 100 SPOKE D'Z 5.20'Z ON THAT TRAILER :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

there going to hang me in the morning....before it gets to dawn...there going to hang me in the morning....and i'll never see the sun again.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 23 2008, 08:44 AM~11674347
> *there going to hang me in the morning....before it gets to dawn...there going to hang me in the morning....and i'll never see the sun again.
> *


great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2008, 07:46 AM~11674364
> *great
> *


3:10 to yuma.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 23 2008, 08:50 AM~11674389
> *3:10 to yuma.
> *


never seen it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2008, 08:06 AM~11674481
> *never seen it.
> *


its dope.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

check out this rear end off a schwinn town and country


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BONES_712+Sep 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11673306-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEED SOME 13X7 100 SPOKE D'Z 5.20'Z ON THAT TRAILER :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11674481
> *never seen it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 23 2008, 07:40 PM~11674723
> *its dope.
> *


x2 its a good movie :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

12" chrome sprocket


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM LOOKS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11680842
> *DAM LOOKS SICK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks yea we have them in 12"-26"


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 12:53 PM~11680706
> *12" chrome sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if people wanted to run a small sprocket at the back they can run this on a 20 inch, smaller cranks then ride it with an ext crown.


----------



## TonyO

...........


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *BIG TURTLE*

Only you and I know what the unedited version said


----------



## BIG TURTLE

whats up tony o


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:08 AM~11683327
> *whats up tony o
> *


Whatsup. :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

16" sissy bar dan i love chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 06:56 AM~11684145
> *16" sissy bar dan i love chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











NICE WORK BRO


----------



## BONES_712

100 BUCKZ FOR THIZ TRIKE :0 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/bik/808373001.html


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 24 2008, 03:20 PM~11688497
> *100 BUCKZ FOR THIZ TRIKE  :0
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/bik/808373001.html
> *


IS THAT TRIKE A SHWINN ....


----------



## excalibur




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 04:54 PM~11688810
> *IS THAT TRIKE A SHWINN ....
> *



no
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 04:07 PM~11688368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK BRO
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 07:01 PM~11690137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## AMB1800

isn't this the bike mike lopez build before casino dreamin??? :0 










some other pics from the same website! oldskool


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 25 2008, 11:54 AM~11696641
> *isn't this the bike mike lopez build before casino dreamin???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other pics from the same website! oldskool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PICZ AIN'T SHOWING UP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 25 2008, 01:54 PM~11696641
> *isn't this the bike mike lopez build before casino dreamin???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other pics from the same website! oldskool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




X


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11696715
> *X
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sorry, Service Temporarily Unavailable.

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Additionally, a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the Yahoo! home page or look through a list of Yahoo!'s online services. Also, you may find what you're looking for if you try searching below.


----------



## AMB1800

shit thats fucked up, i still see them :angry: gonna save these bitches and upload them on my photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This bike is called Possesed. It is or was Legions but it was never in FK.


----------



## AMB1800

EDITED, check it out now and let me know


----------



## BONES_712

NADA^ TRY PHOTOBUCKET IF YOU DIDN'T ALREADY IF YOU DELITE A PIC OUT OF YOUR ALBUM IT WON'T SHOW UP


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2008, 12:14 PM~11696872
> *This bike is called Possesed. It is or was Legions but it was never in FK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAZ THINKING IT WAZ CANDY CAIN STILL DON'T SEE PICZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Tony O knows more about this bike but I think It was called Candyman? Im pretty sure it was one of his bikes.


----------



## AMB1800

so you see them pics raul?

and yeah look at the display plaque it says candyman, owner: mike lopez


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 25 2008, 12:21 PM~11696949
> *so you see them pics raul?
> 
> and yeah look at the display plaque it says candyman, owner: mike lopez
> *


Yup, the work for me now.


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2008, 12:21 PM~11696939
> *Tony O knows more about this bike but I think It was called Candyman? Im pretty sure it was one of his bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH THAT'Z WHAT IT WAZ CALLED CANDYMAN  THOUGH IT WAZ CANDY CAIN LOL :uh: I CAN SEE IT NOW :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712

OK I THINK IT'Z TIME FOR ME TO POST UP MY PHOTOBUCKET LINKZ TO THOUSANDZ OF BIKE AND TRIKE PICZ LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW TOPIC THEY COMING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 25 2008, 12:54 PM~11696641
> *isn't this the bike mike lopez build before casino dreamin???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other pics from the same website! oldskool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like teh jeep lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2008, 12:14 PM~11696872
> *This bike is called Possesed. It is or was Legions but it was never in FK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 25 2008, 01:04 PM~11697459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will take two.


----------



## BONES_712

CHECK OUT THE PHOTOBUCKET TOPIC HOMIE I HOOKED YALL UP  :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## syked1

that dude must have got fuked up good


----------



## D Twist

My kids told me about this video, too funny!!! :biggrin: 
Some of them are hilarious! :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioJQFrqMXM


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 26 2008, 04:21 PM~11708750
> *My kids told me about this video, too funny!!!  :biggrin:
> Some of them are hilarious! :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioJQFrqMXM
> *


On YouTube check out Group X- Schfifty Five, Mr Coke, Jony poop poo pants and the rest!!! Funny Shit!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

do your posts count in this bitch


----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 07:26 PM~11709660
> *On YouTube check out Group X- Schfifty Five, Mr Coke, Jony poop poo pants and the rest!!! Funny Shit!
> *


cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11702323
> *that dude must have got fuked up good
> *


nah he said he started to see if fall and he jumped out the other side he was un hurt but fucked the truck up real bad :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:23 PM~11701790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's hard to watch :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2008, 10:34 PM~11697084
> *i like teh jeep lol
> *


Oh snap I missed that, hell yeah that is pretty bad ass


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2008, 10:21 PM~11696939
> *Tony O knows more about this bike but I think It was called Candyman? Im pretty sure it was one of his bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike Lopez' first lolo when he founded Finest Kreations. He sold it but kept the mud flap which he paid $75 for. He went on to build Casino Dreamin after this one. What you can't see in the pic is he has some gold plated tools like a crescent wrench


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2008, 02:14 PM~11696872
> *This bike is called Possesed. It is or was Legions but it was never in FK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


banner says "Sponcered by Slam and ride".


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11653806
> *THIZ SHIT COO NEED A IMPALA THOUGH :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one of these!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## lowlife-biker

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 10:21 PM~11712508
> *banner says "Sponcered by Slam and ride".
> *


slam n ride is ol school yo.


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 28 2008, 03:17 AM~11718787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## schwinn1966

1953 Hawthorne

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2008, 02:12 PM~11720034
> *1953 Hawthorne
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you doing with a "non Schwinn" bike??? :scrutinize:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11720061
> *What are you doing with a "non Schwinn" bike??? :scrutinize:
> *


LOL
I'm Not Predjudice! I HATE EVERYBODY EQUALLY!

Same for bikes :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2008, 06:19 PM~11721288
> *LOL
> I'm Not Predjudice! I HATE EVERYBODY EQUALLY!
> Same for bikes :biggrin:
> *


I use that sayin all the time!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11721423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i will be there this Friday!
:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2008, 04:30 PM~11721592
> *i will be there this Friday!
> :biggrin:
> *


is that where you smuggle canadain ham from ?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 07:32 PM~11721601
> *is that where you smuggle canadain ham from ?
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAMN BRO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 04:34 PM~11721620
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  DAMN BRO!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  ill take some bacon


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 29 2008, 09:13 AM~11721509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that waldo with the sword? only one that looks like him lol...these were fun back in the day.


----------



## Abie

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 12 2008, 11:33 PM~11591382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11723949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 28 2008, 02:17 AM~11718787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 28 2008, 02:17 AM~11718787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool dogg


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2008, 09:27 PM~11724215
> *RIP
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 28 2008, 06:15 PM~11722393
> *is that waldo with the sword? only one that looks like him lol...these were fun back in the day.
> *


they are still pretty rad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11718787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11723715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

this is the work my dad done . ROY's UPOLSTERY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2008, 10:44 AM~11727838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you have one more you need to add to the pic lol your crazy :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 29 2008, 10:57 AM~11727968
> *this is the work my dad done . ROY's UPOLSTERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11728064
> *you have one more you need to add to the pic lol  your crazy  :biggrin:
> *












I couldnt fit one more 16" and 20" frame in the pic. :biggrin: 

SCHWINN FOR LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good pic. at one time I had about that amount.


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is all the frames I have except for my cruiser.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

to think i could have owned this.








my homie is trying to get it back.dude that bought has not payed him in full :angry:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 29 2008, 11:15 AM~11728165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 29 2008, 11:15 AM~11728165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THE FIRST BIKE ON THE LEFT??
:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2008, 11:25 AM~11728281
> *This is all the frames I have except for my cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


left to right - pics of the 3rd one


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## las_crucez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 29 2008, 02:51 PM~11730459
> *left to right - pics of the 3rd one
> *


Thats a work in progress 16" frame. Long ways from being done.


----------



## dave_st214

i bought a grip of og books like q-voe,firme,lowrider.ect.for $20.00 here goes some pics i found inside.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cool pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214

there thats all i have for now.


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2008, 11:27 AM~11738641
> *Cool pics.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 30 2008, 10:34 AM~11738722
> *thanx homie.
> *


Keep posting them dave :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 30 2008, 12:09 PM~11739128
> *Keep posting them dave :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## Str8crazy80

:cheesy: My first and new tat :cheesy: just got it done an hour ago

I got it for my best friend that passed away in july


----------



## AMB1800

looks good str8crazy80  



found this on anotha forum, thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## D Twist

A painter up here is making these mailboxes and asked if I could do a twisted arm for the side.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 4 2008, 03:22 PM~11778360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A painter up here is making these mailboxes and asked if I could do a twisted arm for the side.
> *


i dont get it ? nice detail but maybe a bigger picture ?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 10:19 PM~11779553
> *i dont get it ? nice detail but maybe a bigger picture ?
> *


Its the only pic I have of it, it's like a suicide shifter from a motorcycle on the side of the mailbox for the end of a driveway. I'll see if I can get another pic.


----------



## Str8crazy80

now peeps are gonna be steeling the twist off the mail boxes that dude makes


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 5 2008, 04:52 AM~11781801
> *now peeps are gonna be steeling the twist off the mail boxes that dude makes
> *


lol I only made that one and from what i understand it went to the president of a Hells Angels chapter up here. So I'm sure it'll be safe!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 5 2008, 07:22 AM~11781977
> *lol I only made that one and from what i understand it went to the president of a Hells Angels chapter up here. So I'm sure it'll be safe!
> *


yea no one is fucking with it lmfao if they do i feel sorry for them lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11783824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 01:04 PM~11783845
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hit me up, its for sale 4 cheap!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I miss my bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11783824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11784100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my bike.
> *


man art must be getting old :|


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11784100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my bike.
> *


did you sell it??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11783824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> gotdamn :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> gotdamn :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> x2 that would scare the fuck out of me if i seen him in person  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## lowlife-biker

>


----------



## 817Lowrider

No i did not sell it. Sent it off


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 09:32 AM~11791157
> *No i did not sell it. Sent it off
> *












wachutalminboutjuangotti?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 AM~11791267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wachutalminboutjuangotti?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

x2


----------



## bad news




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 01:17 PM~11793034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my favourite trike


----------



## bad news




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11793034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS SUCKS :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 01:59 PM~11793521
> *i want to sucks this man cock and stab my eyes with it :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 03:01 PM~11793546
> *i love cock in my mouth.mmmmm :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11793559
> *:uh:
> *


why yes ill let you hold my balls in youre mouth


----------



## REC

Anybody coming up with a bicycle version :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11797732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11797766
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


see dannys bomb in there?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## bad news

Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
bad news Jul 2004 6,503 195 1.88% 
MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 3,703 104 1.01% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,748 103 1.00% 
louies90 Feb 2007 12,334 90 0.87% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,734 80 0.77% 
Regal King Mar 2006 30,417 76 0.73% 
POPEYE4RMGT Dec 2006 6,148 66 0.64% 
TonyO Apr 2002 26,923 66 0.64% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,307 61 0.59% 
Gotti Apr 2004 29,555 57


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 01:49 PM~11793407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice needs murals and patterns


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2008, 08:29 PM~11797732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 PM~11798994
> *nice needs murals and patterns
> *


THANKS  IMA GET SOME MURALS FOR SURE AND PINSTRIPE THE FENDERS :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 11:03 PM~11799176
> *THANKS   IMA GET SOME MURALS FOR SURE AND PINSTRIPE THE FENDERS  :biggrin:
> *


ship the fenders down to me and ill hook them up for you!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 11:19 PM~11799290
> *ship the fenders down to me and ill hook them up for you!!
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 10:42 PM~11798471
> *Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> I've got the A.I.D.S  Jul 2004 6,503 195 1.88%
> MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 3,703 104 1.01%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,748 103 1.00%
> louies90 Feb 2007 12,334 90 0.87%
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,734 80 0.77%
> Regal King Mar 2006 30,417 76 0.73%
> POPEYE4RMGT Dec 2006 6,148 66 0.64%
> TonyO Apr 2002 26,923 66 0.64%
> DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,307 61 0.59%
> Gotti Apr 2004 29,555 57
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 6 2008, 07:43 PM~11797127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody coming up with a bicycle version  :0
> *


drop'em should use this one as an example for the girlbike he's making :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11798097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea i like the dale bike :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 02:49 PM~11804059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:49 PM~11804059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 26"?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 02:49 PM~11804059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mehh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yea 26", I just found that on myspace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:59 PM~11804161
> *yea 26", I just found that on myspace.
> *


it looks cool


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11804161
> *yea 26", I just found that on myspace.
> *


mehhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know, meh


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11804181
> *I know, meh
> *


MEHHHH wanna fight about it .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11804186
> *MEHHHH  wanna fight about it .
> *


see you at the super show tough guy.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:02 PM~11804191
> *see you at the super show tough guy.
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS TUFF GUY ! BETTER BRING YOURE HOMIES I ROLL DEEP !


----------



## bad news

IAM GONNA BE SERVING BITCHES AT THE FLAG POLE !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 03:08 PM~11804238
> *IAM GONNA BE SERVING BITCHES AT THE FLAG POLE !
> *


good for you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:12 PM~11804273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never liked those type of pedals mehh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

a fork for a custo,mer i will not show the end and whats cut out in the middle but here is the out line


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:12 PM~11804273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE SEAT :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11804557
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE SEAT  :cheesy:
> *


Its not mine. I found that pic on myspace.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:49 PM~11804619
> *Its not mine. I found that pic on myspace.
> *


FUCK :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11804531
> *a fork for a custo,mer i will not show the end and whats cut out in the middle but here is the out line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COWBOY THEME?? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:12 PM~11804273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that taco's seat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11813091
> *is that taco's seat?
> *


Its from some other guy who never posts in here. It was on his myspace.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2008, 11:34 AM~11813091
> *is that taco's seat?
> *


x2 dats wat i thought


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 8 2008, 12:08 PM~11813483
> *x2 dats wat i thought
> *


taco's seat is blue, with green or light blue piping with grey center.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11820459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

if i liked pedal cars i would be in awww


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 09:53 AM~11821513
> *if i liked pedal cars i would be in awww
> *


you don't like em?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 9 2008, 10:05 AM~11821623
> *you don't like em?
> *


Im not a big fan of them. There ok but I would never build one.


----------



## AMB1800

i would build one for my nephew, has to be a impala body though :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11823017
> *i would build one for my nephew, has to be a impala body though  :biggrin:
> *


thats aqtualy a nice idea, I know were to get al the different models at good prices


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 9 2008, 12:56 PM~11823196
> *thats aqtualy a nice idea, I know were to get al the different models at good prices
> *


were ??? link???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 9 2008, 12:05 PM~11821623
> *you don't like em?
> *


Nope. not a big fan


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 9 2008, 05:16 PM~11825607
> *were ??? link???
> *


a shop over here in Belgium homie  

this is a great site tho :biggrin: 

http://www.pedalcars.com/


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11830532
> *a shop over here in Belgium homie
> 
> this is a great site tho  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.pedalcars.com/
> 
> 
> *


 http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2n87wv9&s=4


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 03:00 PM~11832570
> *http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2n87wv9&s=4
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11830532
> *a shop over here in Belgium homie
> 
> this is a great site tho  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.pedalcars.com/
> 
> 
> *


i no see impalas???


----------



## lowlife-biker

I didn't say anything about impalas...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Bad ass lil tiger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Entertainers b.c.


----------



## schwinn1966

12" frame right? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11843178
> *12" frame right? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 12:13 PM~11843180
> *:yes:
> *


nice!


----------



## lowlife-biker

thats pretty nice for a lil girl or boy, any idea how they did those figures?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 12 2008, 01:43 PM~11843762
> *thats pretty nice for a lil girl or boy, any idea how they did those figures?
> *


magic


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 13 2008, 06:43 AM~11843762
> *thats pretty nice for a lil girl or boy, any idea how they did those figures?
> *


they were probably molds that got fibreglassed onto the frame bro.


----------



## mitchell26

few photos i took today..it was overcast in some spots..photos taken with no flash and yet to have levels adjusted.



























pretty happy with it now but think ima sell it, need some $$$


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 13 2008, 03:59 AM~11847580
> *few photos i took today..it was overcast in some spots..photos taken with no flash and yet to have levels adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty happy with it now but think ima sell it, need some $$$
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 03:07 AM~11856232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat were u really takeing a pic of lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2008, 10:18 AM~11857148
> *wat were u really takeing a pic of lol
> *


lmao ,,,the tortas


----------



## Clown Confusion

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

Look who I met at the airport in Vegas, Josh Koscheck.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 14 2008, 11:14 PM~11866627
> *Look who I met at the airport in Vegas, Josh Koscheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry i dont keep up on american idol .


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11866754
> *sorry i dont keep up on american idol .
> *


x2
500th page


----------



## socios b.c. prez

new page


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol previous page is the most hilarious page in the topic


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 11:26 PM~11866771
> *new page
> *


fail.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11866783
> *fail.
> *


damm beat me to it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11866806
> *great
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11866806
> *great
> *


EPIC.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11866816
> *EPIC.
> *


smashing


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2008, 12:30 AM~11866825
> *smashing
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11866786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch!!! hno:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11866786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 01:27 AM~11866786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm sure he lost deez nuts! :tears:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11866786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUNTPUNT :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11866829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY NEW BACKGROUND :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11893718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: THAT AINT YA FRAME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 01:07 PM~11856232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's the one on the left? :0


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11896807
> *Who's the one on the left?  :0
> *


X2 :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11893718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see your gettin something done with it cool


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 09:59 AM~11869217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANX D,YOUR PIC CAME OUT A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN MINE,BADGE MADE MY DAUGHTERS BIKE LOOK ATM(A TODA MADRE)


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11898911
> *:biggrin: THANX D,YOUR PIC CAME OUT A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN MINE,BADGE MADE MY DAUGHTERS BIKE LOOK ATM(A TODA MADRE)
> *


Your welcome bro, it looks like it's a factory badge!  

Great meeting you, hopefully I'll make it back to Vegas next year...with a booth this time! :0


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA,FOR SURE YOU'LL MAKE GOOD ON WHAT YOU SELL THIER :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11866754
> *sorry i dont keep up on american idol .
> *


then how did you know he was from american idol?? i didnt even know who he was


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11896807
> *Who's the one on the left?  :0
> *


NO BS WHO THAT FEMALE ON THE LEFT LOL :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 18 2008, 12:41 AM~11901583
> *then how did you know he was from american idol?? i didnt even know who he was
> *


 :uh: i was kidding his a ufc fighter


----------



## show-bound

yall some boring ass fucks....

bunch of lurkers....

there was like 4 post last night...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2008, 09:18 AM~11857148
> *wat were u really takeing a pic of lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

somebody took this one in Denver


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2008, 09:23 AM~11902595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that old


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 18 2008, 10:42 AM~11903193
> *damn that old
> *


MY FIRST SUPER SHOW EVER :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Everything thats not there is going to be replaced.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 17 2008, 11:19 AM~11893290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this s realy nice who made it and where can i get one


----------



## 2lowsyn

what happens when jose and jim show up to your house whith bud ?










well what els . . .





chicken and beef


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 05:18 PM~11904683
> *what happens when jose and jim show up to your house whith bud ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what els .    .      .
> chicken and beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THAT'S MY KINDA PARTY!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11893718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11904804
> *NOW THAT'S MY KINDA PARTY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2
good ol' jim beam.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 15 2008, 02:30 AM~11866829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone needs to take this pic and make some shirts with it. I would buy 2!


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 18 2008, 07:34 PM~11905447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAME OUT GOOD AND LIL ALBERTS MONTE C.


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn thoughs are some good ass pics.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11904683
> *what happens when jose and jim show up to your house whith bud ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what els .    .      .
> chicken and beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnittt 

porque no invites


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2008, 09:22 PM~11906313
> *damnittt
> 
> porque no invites
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2008, 10:22 PM~11906313
> *damnittt
> 
> porque no invites
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11904683
> *what happens when jose and jim show up to your house whith bud ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what els .    .      .
> chicken and beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hno: the after math









thees fuckers got me good
















:nosad: :nosad: 
look spreded egal


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene you look like a junkie from the late 80's


----------



## bad news

WTF **** night out .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 19 2008, 11:59 AM~11909965
> *hno:  the after math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thees fuckers got me good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad:
> look spreded egal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldnt even post this up on layitlow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 19 2008, 01:08 PM~11910319-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF **** night out .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11910415
> *i wouldnt even post this up on layitlow
> *


 X2


----------



## D Twist

*A little something I'm working for the Wego Tour next year!! *




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*playin around with some copper two toning on a chainguard.*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11910530
> *A little something I'm working for the Wego Tour next year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11910415
> *i wouldnt even post this up on layitlow
> *


X2 I DONT EVEN FUCK AROUND LIKE THAT :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 01:56 PM~11910530
> *A little something I'm working for the Wego Tour next year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that for the bike awards :dunno:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2008, 06:14 PM~11910909
> *is that for the bike awards :dunno:
> *


someting like that!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11910530
> *A little something I'm working for the Wego Tour next year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i made something like this out of brass and silver solder once


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11911015
> *i made something like this out of brass and silver solder once
> *


I have more than one of these... all laser cut, and then I add the twisted bars.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 04:41 PM~11911024
> *I have more than one of these... all laser cut, and then I add the twisted bars.
> *


looks cool


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 19 2008, 01:59 PM~11909965
> *hno:  the after math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thees fuckers got me good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad:
> look spreded egal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shirt looks 2 sizes to small :dunno:


----------



## excalibur

xtra medium!


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY OTHER BIKE THE ONE I RIDE AROUND.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11910171
> *Rene you look like a junkie from the late 80's
> *


 :0 OH what the fuck . 
and the rest dont act like youv never had a night like that. :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11912062
> *:0 OH what the fuck .
> and the rest dont act like youv never had a night like that. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11912062
> *:0 OH what the fuck .
> and the rest dont act like youv never had a night like that. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 01:56 PM~11910530
> *A little something I'm working for the Wego Tour next year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lowlife-biker

I love you bike dogg, leave it the way it is don't ad no new parts, it's an OG bike uffin:


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## the bone collector

very impressive


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## schwinn1966

Been playin with paint! :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 21 2008, 10:28 AM~11927617
> *Been playin with paint!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 21 2008, 07:31 AM~11927639
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## the bone collector

''Okay now look this way'' :roflmao: old school pimp


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 21 2008, 08:44 AM~11927717
> *''Okay now look this way'' :roflmao: old school pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: (shhhhh)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 21 2008, 09:44 AM~11927717
> *''Okay now look this way'' :roflmao: old school pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta luv the tail. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 21 2008, 10:28 AM~11927617
> *Been playin with paint!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that some sort of lace or fabric pattern?


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2008, 10:58 AM~11918198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11936491
> *gotta luv the tail.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ***


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 06:07 PM~11944547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11944578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice bike :biggrin: lol my ride at last weekends show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 2lowsyn

IM LIKEN THAT 3WHEELER.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 06:21 PM~11944760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

'09 HERE I COME :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

kool....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 07:55 PM~11946114
> *'09 HERE I COME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11944812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this at


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11947325
> *where was this at
> *


CANADA


----------



## Ant-Wan

Quote: where was this at 










Montréal Olympic stadium


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11947381
> *CANADA
> *


what show?were you there or did you sell your bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

IM EVERYWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11946114
> *'09 HERE I COME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are you making another trikecycle or 2 wheels???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11948124
> *IM EVERYWHERE :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11948124
> *IM EVERYWHERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

*Who painted that Dave?? *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Tony reminds me of sid from ice age in this pic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2008, 10:28 PM~11957682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Anthony. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11957682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Schwinns. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2008, 09:28 PM~11957682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














"It's all about the angle"
:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> remember people !
> i can kick your butt from here LOL LOL !


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11944520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danny, don't tell me you sold it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2008, 11:12 AM~11962915
> *danny, don't tell me you sold it?
> *


Ok, I will tell you. Its going to be in Canada for a long time.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 20 2008, 03:33 PM~11920859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW+Oct 24 2008, 02:24 PM~11963998-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 02:25 PM~11964002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 24 2008, 02:25 PM~11964009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 24 2008, 03:25 PM~11964009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same blue one that Jaks did...or another one? looks like the same parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 04:42 PM~11964180
> *is this the same blue one that Jaks did...or another one? looks like the same parts
> *


Different and the Artist who did it is Dzine. and he owned the blue one also wait till you see the next one


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## the bone collector




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 24 2008, 02:50 PM~11964752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that handle bars like that make it look stupid . 
does that frame open up ? 
why cover up the forks like ? 
but over all the bike looks pretty bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 24 2008, 02:50 PM~11964752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean, just would have put the handlebars up


----------



## AMB1800

MEMORIES


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2008, 03:56 AM~11969352
> *MEMORIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

i have to get on my other harddisc to get the pics when i was building the other turntable for the 16" i posted earlier :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

i have to get on my other harddisc to get the pics when i was building the other turntable for the 16" i posted earlier :biggrin:
[/quote]

:nicoderm: Niiiice, I was asking myself, how you guys doing to put mirrors like this?? :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

had like 20meters of mirror laser cut to give it the exact dimension and perfect cut borders


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2008, 12:42 PM~11970512
> *had like 20meters of mirror laser cut to give it the exact dimension and perfect cut borders
> *


 :cheesy: That's a lot of precision  And how do you fix it all together with the upholstery?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2008, 12:42 PM~11970512
> *had like 20meters of mirror laser cut to give it the exact dimension and perfect cut borders
> *


good stuff...


----------



## Str8crazy80

anyone rember the movie kazaam? dose anyone have any of the lowrider bike that was on their, this was the only one i could find


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 25 2008, 07:54 PM~11970584
> *:cheesy: That's a lot of precision   And how do you fix it all together with the upholstery?
> *


upholstery secrets


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 25 2008, 07:59 PM~11972791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't ask for many favors but ... PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

GEEZ the forms are dead tonight

2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Str8crazy80


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11972791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11974367
> *GEEZ the forms are dead tonight
> 
> 2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Str8crazy80
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 25 2008, 03:32 PM~11971892
> *anyone rember the movie kazaam? dose anyone have any of the lowrider bike that was on their, this was the only one i could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 26 2008, 12:38 AM~11974715
> *
> *


been lookin for pics since... forever


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 25 2008, 09:59 PM~11972791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a chain???


----------



## Cruel Intention

Wuz Up WORLD! Its me Drop'em this is my new name. I just wanted to let everyone wuz up and to keep reppin the bike scene. This is what im working on for next year let me know what you all think. It about 45% done I also have a topic under projects Rides for those that would like to see the truck to the finish:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11979558
> *Wuz Up WORLD! Its me Drop'em this is my new name. I just wanted to let everyone wuz up and to keep reppin the bike scene. This is what im working on for next year let me know what you all think. It about 45% done I also have a topic under projects Rides for those that would like to see the truck to the finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    COMING OUT SIC' BROTHER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> NICE !


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11979558
> *Wuz Up WORLD! Its me Drop'em this is my new name. I just wanted to let everyone wuz up and to keep reppin the bike scene. This is what im working on for next year let me know what you all think. It about 45% done I also have a topic under projects Rides for those that would like to see the truck to the finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD WHEN U FINISH IT... uffin:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 26 2008, 07:45 PM~11979684
> *       COMING OUT SIC' BROTHER
> *



:0 ................................


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 26 2008, 05:48 PM~11978010
> *is that a chain???
> *



that is the chain on "Lil Bastard"


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11979558
> *Wuz Up WORLD! Its me Drop'em this is my new name. I just wanted to let everyone wuz up and to keep reppin the bike scene. This is what im working on for next year let me know what you all think. It about 45% done I also have a topic under projects Rides for those that would like to see the truck to the finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 27 2008, 02:10 PM~11982214
> *lookin good homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 26 2008, 08:35 PM~11979558
> *Wuz Up WORLD! Its me Drop'em this is my new name. I just wanted to let everyone wuz up and to keep reppin the bike scene. This is what im working on for next year let me know what you all think. It about 45% done I also have a topic under projects Rides for those that would like to see the truck to the finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11984095
> *hell yeah!!!!!
> *



Que Onda Noe! You coming down for Magnificos or what? Even though I aint EXCLUSIVE, you and your family are more than welcome to stay at my crib.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i still don't know bro, i would like to go though


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For some reason all the chainguards I cut are either white or blue.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:13 PM~11990624
> *For some reason all the chainguards I cut are either white or blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11990654
> *:angry:
> *


remember you sold me that chainguard a long time ago.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:22 PM~11990714
> *remember you sold me that chainguard a long time ago.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

commin for ya!! bout to murder the competition


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11990714
> *remember you sold me that chainguard a long time ago.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC




----------



## D Twist

Almost got everything done, you know who you are!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11999922
> *Almost got everything done, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11999922
> *Almost got everything done, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 09:13 PM~11990624
> *For some reason all the chainguards I cut are either white or blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the top chaingraud the 1 you cut for my frame ? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 28 2008, 07:44 PM~12000123
> *is the top chaingraud the 1 you cut for my frame ?  :cheesy:
> *


No, I think your was white but I dont remember what I used to do with all the ones I cut. I think I just throw them away. I need to start keeping them so I can repair beat up chainguards.


----------



## Bogyoke

Odd bike
1:05




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmNeANcB4hU


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 29 2008, 05:28 AM~11999922
> *Almost got everything done, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2008, 07:52 PM~12000222
> *No, I think your was white but I dont remember what I used to do with all the ones I cut. I think I just throw them away. I need to start keeping them so I can repair beat up chainguards.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11999922
> *Almost got everything done, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

see if i can do this right








watch the video, and at around 3:30, the dude on the left that stands up and walks away is me :biggrin: 

also, during the chorus, the chick on the right that is singing is Beyonce before she was famous


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

seats i just did for poor-boy...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12011400
> *seats i just did for poor-boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12011400
> *seats i just did for poor-boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u make them?? 
pm me if so


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12011400
> *seats i just did for poor-boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2008, 11:59 PM~12011400
> *seats i just did for poor-boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn homie thats sick im lookin for a white one with red buttons any ideas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2008, 01:12 AM~12013027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


planning make those with extra spokes ?


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11999922
> *Almost got everything done, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to get these in the mail!! Thanks man your the best!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 30 2008, 01:46 AM~12013117
> *planning make those with extra spokes ?
> *


Replating the dish and front hub for sure. Probably powdercoat the spokes and nipples two different colors. but Im not 100% on how Im going to go about doing it.


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks


----------



## D Twist




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 03:38 PM~12028129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 03:38 PM~12028129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 04:10 PM~12028335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 03:38 PM~12028129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist

:0 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 09:51 PM~12030106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where the hell is this at


----------



## Str8crazy80

*wooooo 6,000 posts*


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 01:28 AM~12031628
> *wooooo 6,000 posts
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 01:48 AM~12031658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 08:51 PM~12030106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :0 :0 :0 
has anyone seen this bike in person?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Nov 1 2008, 01:35 AM~12030817-->
> 
> 
> 
> where the hell is this at
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Nov 1 2008, 07:34 AM~12031781
> *wtf :0  :0  :0
> has anyone seen this bike in person?
> *


its in a art gallery somewhere, poor bike.


----------



## the bone collector

:uh: Heyyyyyyyyy I helped in putting this together :biggrin: I think it's cool for a art piece none the less alot of hard work was put in to it


----------



## lowlife-biker

lots of detail but i thinks it's kida ugly


----------



## excalibur

its extremely ugly. looks like a clown bike.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 05:03 AM~12031677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a 20" pixie. I like.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 03:07 AM~12031684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 you can not tell but the box and bike has air ride on it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn this bike is ugly!
Sorry D


----------



## excalibur

was ugly, and It was my fault. :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 1 2008, 05:21 AM~12031883
> *:uh: Heyyyyyyyyy I helped in putting this together  :biggrin:  I think it's cool for a art piece none the less alot of hard work was put in to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sits to high


----------



## Ragtop Ted

[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

>


 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 01:45 AM~12031652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT SAN DIEGO :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## the bone collector

Like or dislike it feel sorry for it. This frame gave good and plenty ass whoopins and with Murals I'm sure it still could .  And for those that Don't know It's the Prophercy bike with some knew parts and and different paint job.


----------



## noe_from_texas

looks better now


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 2 2008, 12:40 AM~12036481
> *Like or dislike it feel sorry for it. This frame gave good and plenty ass whoopins and with Murals I'm sure it still could .    And for those that Don't know It's the Prophercy bike with some knew parts and and different paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It would still need some work to be a contender,again. Plate the forks and lower it down to start with. But it couldn't compete without some major frame mods anyway.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MS. KRANE


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 2 2008, 01:44 PM~12038857
> *It would still need some work to be a contender,again. Plate the forks and lower it down to start with. But it couldn't compete without some major frame mods anyway.
> *


yea, it dosent really need to look nice, just needs a bunch of crap to score points. thats just the way it is these days. 
no offence d-twist, Im not harping on you, just refering to the competition these days.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

prophecy has nbk's handle bars?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 2 2008, 06:55 PM~12040702
> *yea, it dosent really need to look nice, just needs a bunch of crap to score points.  thats just the way it is these days.
> no offence d-twist, Im not harping on you, just refering to the competition these days.
> *


either way it looks ghey, my opinion.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 2 2008, 05:01 PM~12040735
> *either way it looks ghey
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD SCHOOL SHIT NOW IN DAYS YOU CANT EVEN TELL IF ITS A BIKE OR NOT JUST KEEP IT NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

traffic, traffic lookin for my chapstick look over there, their goes a ford maverick.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 2 2008, 07:14 PM~12040808
> *traffic, traffic lookin for my chapstick look over there, their goes a ford maverick.
> *


wow now that random!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 2 2008, 08:14 PM~12040808
> *traffic, traffic lookin for my chapstick look over there, their goes a ford maverick.
> *


is that a quote from rain man?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 2 2008, 08:01 PM~12040735-->
> 
> 
> 
> either way it looks ghey, my opinion.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 2 2008, 08:05 PM~12040754
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD SCHOOL SHIT NOW IN DAYS YOU CANT EVEN TELL IF ITS A BIKE OR NOT JUST KEEP IT NICE AND CLEAN
> *


exactly.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 2 2008, 04:04 PM~12040444
> *MS. KRANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 2 2008, 08:07 PM~12042920
> *is that a quote from rain man?
> *


malibus most wanted. i think thats what its called.


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

Never really did like Prophecy.


----------



## Str8crazy80

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: Str8crazy80, ariza, ON-DA-LOW PREZ, BASH3R, Artistics.TX, the bone collector, show-bound, mr.casper, big9er, LowRider_69, cadillac_pimpin, tnigs213, not.my.mans.caddy, 68 CHEVY, sureñosbluez, my daughter bike, TonyO


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 3 2008, 07:55 PM~12050168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs white walls. the fork design is a cool idea, just ugly as hell.


----------



## excalibur

I would like to add that it might look cool layed out (low) but does it go low????


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 3 2008, 11:40 PM~12053300
> *needs white walls.  the fork design is a cool idea, just ugly as hell.*


x2


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 3 2008, 06:55 PM~12050168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still wouldn't stand a chance up against MOS, Pinnacle or NBK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 PM~12053314
> *I would like to add that it might look cool layed out (low)  but does it go low????
> *


PEOPLE THESE DAYS ARE FORGETTING THE DEFINITION OF A "LOW"RIDER


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 PM~12053549
> *PEOPLE THESE DAYS ARE FORGETTING THE DEFINITION OF A "LOW"RIDER
> *


the cars too!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 3 2008, 05:55 PM~12050168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with a frame like that it needs to be muraled out


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 11:19 PM~12053765
> *the cars too!
> *


YEAH I KNOW IVE SEEN SOME MONTE CARLOS WITH SOME UGLY ASS 26 INCH SHIT IM LIKE WTF??? FUCKING KILLING THIS SHIT :nosad:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2008, 01:45 AM~12054080
> *YEAH I KNOW IVE SEEN SOME MONTE CARLOS WITH SOME UGLY ASS 26 INCH SHIT IM LIKE WTF??? FUCKING KILLING THIS SHIT  :nosad:
> *


I think he is refering to lowriders (13's) that dont sit low enough.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 4 2008, 01:21 AM~12053787
> *with a frame like that it needs to be muraled out
> *


needs more than murals to make that look good.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Nov 1 2008, 09:51 PM~12033188-->
> 
> 
> 
> its extremely ugly. looks like a clown bike.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 02:55 AM~12040702
> *yea, it dosent really need to look nice, just needs a bunch of crap to score points.  thats just the way it is these days.
> no offence d-twist, Im not harping on you, just refering to the competition these days.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 07:40 AM~12053300
> *needs white walls.  the fork design is a cool idea, just ugly as hell.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Nov 4 2008, 07:42 AM~12053314
> *I would like to add that it might look cool layed out (low)  but does it go low????
> *


What makes you such a critic these days?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:49 AM~12055593
> *What makes you such a critic these days?
> *


my guess.. first amendment? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 AM~12055792
> *my guess.. first amendment?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


bingo! that and I have good taste.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 06:22 PM~12055792
> *my guess.. first amendment?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Go suck a bagged milk titty :buttkick:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 12:07 PM~12056678
> *Go suck a bagged milk titty :buttkick:
> *


at least I do sucka!! :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:22 PM~12053103
> *Never really did like Prophecy.
> *


me neither


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

i found g~money~cutoms bikes 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...21-c2fea1dd7fe4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Nov 4 2008, 03:09 PM~12058910-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 04:11 PM~12059601
> *i found g~money~cutoms bikes
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...21-c2fea1dd7fe4
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2008, 11:18 PM~12066257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOH!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:20 AM~12066272
> *DOH!!!!!
> *


xdanny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 AM~12068672
> *xdanny
> *


+me


----------



## excalibur

Obama fo yo mama!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

whos is this? close ups?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:24 AM~12076072
> *
> *


I STILL GOT THIS FRAME
IM FIXIN IT UP


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:19 PM~12075990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos is this? close ups?
> *


was in lrm and lrb many moons ago i think it belonged to a little girl ? i awesome because there was a girl with the nemesis plaque bad ass bike but had diffrent forks i always loved the frame work


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:19 PM~12075990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos is this? close ups?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

thats the star wars bike. i think called jedi knight.


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 6 2008, 09:45 AM~12079168
> *thats the star wars bike. i think called jedi knight.
> *


and it beloned to the paz brothers


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 02:47 AM~12078308
> *was in lrm and lrb many moons ago i think it belonged to a little girl ? i awesome because there was a girl with the nemesis plaque bad ass bike but had diffrent forks i always loved the frame work
> *



We still have it.......in storage. Might sell it but who knows!!!
Frame work was a pain in the butt.....all metal, no fiberglass!!


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 6 2008, 03:14 PM~12082269
> *We still have it.......in storage. Might sell it but who knows!!!
> Frame work was a pain in the butt.....all metal, no fiberglass!!
> *


bad ass i always assumed that it was a girl frame with the top bar flipped upside down bad ass frame


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 03:27 PM~12082379
> *bad ass i always assumed that it was a girl frame with the top bar flipped upside down bad ass frame
> *



it is a girls frame....very observant young jedi!!!


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 6 2008, 03:38 PM~12082489
> *it is a girls frame....very observant young jedi!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 10:51 PM~12076525
> *I STILL GOT THIS FRAME
> IM FIXIN IT UP
> *


I kinda miss that frame.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12086000
> *I kinda miss that frame.
> *


u wanna trade again for something 

i got it primered :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 6 2008, 10:34 PM~12086038
> *u wanna trade again for something
> 
> i got it primered :0
> *


I got nothing. I got rid of a bunch of shit. Its cool. I know its in good hands


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:11 AM~12087581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:12 AM~12087603
> *wow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:13 AM~12087611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

My Street Lowrider. Built it a few years ago, but as it sits today. Based on a stock Australian '72 MyerSpeed dragster long frame (aka Malvern Star). Plan to respray black, add pinstripes, custom fenders, devil tailed dropouts that double as lower rear fender braces, and plasma cut fork legs and handlebars


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:13 AM~12087611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

they match my sissybar.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:36 AM~12089459
> *they match my sissybar.
> *


we must have the same metal worker lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:36 AM~12089459
> *they match theze nutz.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 10:03 AM~12089697
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 7 2008, 09:20 AM~12089333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They Look good


----------



## super natural

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by super natural_@Nov 7 2008, 10:11 AM~12089772
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wtf


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 7 2008, 10:14 AM~12089798
> *wtf
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 03:12 AM~12087599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not cool.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 7 2008, 08:37 AM~12089468
> *we must have the same metal worker lol
> *


word. but they do match. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

a lil


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 03:11 AM~12087581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does this schwinn springer fork have the phantom style lock or it newer and have no lock like mine


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

bored.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 7 2008, 11:24 AM~12090397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bored.
> *


 :0 omg lol


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:22 AM~12090377
> *does this schwinn springer fork have the phantom style lock or it newer and have no lock like mine
> *


no lock


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 7 2008, 10:37 AM~12089959
> *not cool.
> *


AT THE TIME THAT PICTURE WAS TAKEN, IT WAS COOL ONLY BECAUSE CUTTY WAS STILL ALIVE,AND THATS HOW WE PLAY AROUND OVER, .... HAD IT BEEN DONE AFTER HIS DEATH IT WOULD BE CONSIDERED DISRESPECTFUL


----------



## TonyO

Those forks look familiar like something TNT would do. Oh wait we DID do those:










Damn just when you thought I didnt have my hand in anything I have my hand in EVERYTHING. At least that's what the ladies always say :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2008, 10:22 AM~12093462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those forks look familiar like something TNT would do.  Oh wait we DID do those:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn just when you thought I didnt have my hand in anything I have my hand in EVERYTHING.  At least that's what the ladies always say :dunno:
> *


thats what she said.
haha..whats good man?


----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## FloRida




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2008, 05:22 PM~12093462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## mitchell26

red x


----------



## mitchell26

In 2007 a "Insane Clown Posse" employee hired to run wire and set up set was riding on the tour bus, claimed he was approached by Violent J to quote " Have some fun in the back." The man who at this time request to remain anonymous was then asked to perform sexual acts with included oral sex and sodomy. to which he declined. At that time he was attacked by Violent J who's real name is Joseph Bruce and forced into the sexual acts. Their are no current charges filed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 7 2008, 03:42 PM~12092237
> *AT THE TIME THAT PICTURE WAS TAKEN, IT WAS COOL ONLY BECAUSE CUTTY WAS STILL ALIVE,AND THATS HOW  WE PLAY AROUND OVER, .... HAD IT BEEN DONE AFTER HIS DEATH IT WOULD BE CONSIDERED DISRESPECTFUL
> *


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2008, 03:08 AM~12088040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Street Lowrider. Built it a few years ago, but as it sits today. Based on a stock Australian '72 MyerSpeed dragster long frame (aka Malvern Star). Plan to respray black, add pinstripes, custom fenders, devil tailed dropouts that double as lower rear fender braces, and plasma cut fork legs and handlebars
> *


cool man keep us updated


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Building my first lowrider. My mate in the backround trying to be gangsta lol


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

The bike when finished in '04. Sadly stolen on New Years Eve in Wagga Wagga. I was shattered after pouring so much time into it. Took me a long time to get back in the game and build another one.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

This is the "new" bike at its first show. Unfortunately the winner was a not-to-fancy standard bike with flame throwers. Pretty sure I missed the judging though


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Nov 8 2008, 03:41 AM~12093592-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said.
> haha..whats good man?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasssup
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FloRida_@Nov 8 2008, 04:40 AM~12094060
> *
> *


I like this one :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2008, 07:40 AM~12097783
> *Wasssup
> I like this one :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## schwinn1966

was playing with an airbrush today


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

DID U USE STENCILS


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 8 2008, 04:19 PM~12100012
> *DID U USE STENCILS
> *


i drew it on paper and cut it into stencils :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE I SOLD MY AIRBRUSH


----------



## schwinn1966

here are some more i did


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## D Twist




----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 8 2008, 06:28 PM~12100046
> *here are some more i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiiiice work man I'm definitely digging the Skull and the eyes on the chick :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 9 2008, 07:09 AM~12103929
> *Niiiiiiiice work man I'm definitely digging the Skull and the eyes on the chick :biggrin:
> *



Thnx!
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 8 2008, 11:21 PM~12102076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??grips???


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 AM~12104385
> *??grips???
> *



Negative


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:24 AM~12104385
> *??grips???
> *


 :no: they're not that big


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 11:46 AM~12104461
> *:no:  they're not that big
> *


I know, I know, Pick me pick me!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 713WildBill

my axel


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 9 2008, 10:35 AM~12104421
> *Negative
> *


 :0 i know what those are


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Nov 9 2008, 12:07 PM~12104531-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, Pick me pick me!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 01:22 PM~12104945
> *:0 i know what those are
> *



 uffin:


----------



## D Twist

*soak that in some muriatic acid and it'll look brand new again!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 12:59 PM~12105113
> *soak that in some muriatic acid and it'll look brand new again!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were can i get that?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 02:05 PM~12105142
> *were can i get that?
> *


check at local hardware store in the plumbing section. Home Depot may carry it.


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 01:07 PM~12105148
> *check at local hardware store in the plumbing section. Home Depot may carry it.
> *


thanks.....i can use it for my other stuff too :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 02:10 PM~12105164
> *thanks.....i can use it for my other stuff too
> *


It'll remove galvanize,zinc plating, rust (for welding) and also will etch steel if you want to paint it!
Just don't breath in the vapours bro and wear gloves!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 11:18 AM~12104922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my axel
> *


nice


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 01:14 PM~12105184
> *nice
> *


thanks....it was nice and polished down but the hurricane messed it all up...i got some info now that will help remove all that rust..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if you notice you can see i only have one power ball....ill get to the other soon


----------



## WagonLuver

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 6 2008, 01:08 AM~11788790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## D Twist




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 12:08 PM~12104844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bad ass homie.


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 05:28 PM~12107245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12107584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. matching bars?


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 10:35 PM~12109300
> *nice. matching bars?
> *


the other one is laying on the table


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 10:41 PM~12109352
> *the other one is laying on the table
> *


Cool. I meant did you make some matching handle bars?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 11:08 AM~12104844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love your ride homie


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 06:28 PM~12107245
> *<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/0659-1960-impala-lowrider-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/0659-1960-impala-lowrider-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/0659-1960-impala-lowrider-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




DAM SWEET RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 10:46 PM~12109390
> *Cool. I meant did you make some matching handle bars?
> *


 :around: no


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2008, 01:17 PM~12113764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2008, 01:17 PM~12113764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the other ones better


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 10 2008, 01:44 PM~12113995
> *:|  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 10 2008, 04:49 PM~12115329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Has your car been plaqued?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 04:07 PM~12115485
> *Has your car been plaqued?
> *


yup :cheesy: 

well no  

im waiting on the plaque, its getting made


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.socioscarclub.com/OSWS/The_Bike_Club.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:05 PM~12118170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socioscarclub.com/OSWS/The_Bike_Club.html
> 
> 
> *


dont hate!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont see a problem. Refresh your browser.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 09:10 PM~12118261
> *I dont see a problem. Refresh your browser.
> *


I like that one better.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:11 PM~12118279
> *I like that one better.
> *


cry baby .


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12118300
> *cry baby .
> *


Thats right got damn it. Thats right!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12118339
> *Thats right got damn it. Thats right!
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 01:11 PM~12118279
> *mitchell26,Nov 10 2008, 02:32 AM
> haha, i used to sport a mullet..had it for bout 3 months before i realised how stupid it was haha.
> *


haha best sig.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Kenny how dare you call me fat!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 10 2008, 09:25 PM~12118572
> *haha best sig.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 10:41 PM~12118860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny how dare you call me fat!
> *


thats cool..did yall get "Andre the Giant" Autograph :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would have got my ass kick id I was at that show. hno: Im glad I wasnt there. I fear for my life


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:45 PM~12118940
> *I would have got my ass kick id I was at that show. hno: Im glad I wasnt there. I fear for my life
> *


 :uh: stop the drama


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:45 PM~12118940
> *I would have got my ass kick id I was at that show. hno: Im glad I wasnt there. I fear for my life
> *


cause your from texas?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 09:47 PM~12118975
> *:uh:  stop the drama
> *


cry baby


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:51 PM~12119059
> *cry baby
> *


butt hurt a bit ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont want to die over what I type on the internet. Apparently I am a marked man.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:56 PM~12119147
> *I dont want tom die over what I type on the internet. Apparently I am a marked man.
> *


fail.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM~12119953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 07:12 PM~12118310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This ride is bad ass n the owner aint afraid to drive it around... aint no trailor queen


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 10 2008, 05:49 PM~12115329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i recognize this car, when we got to vegas he just pulled it off the trailer, we were behind him, we decided to go around him since they were still fuckin with it getting it off the trailer, as we started to pass him he got it off the trailer and pulled right in front of us, if he had be 1-2 seconds later we woulda smashed the whole sie of that car.....hahaha


----------



## Stilo-G

ʇı ʇuıɐ ıddıɹʇ


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM~12119953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM~12119953
> *<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/mockup.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



Is this the bike you want your special badge for? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 10 2008, 11:47 PM~12121526
> *i recognize this car, when we got to vegas he just pulled it off the trailer, we were behind him, we decided to go around him since they were still fuckin with it getting it off the trailer, as we started to pass him he got it off the trailer and pulled right in front of us, if he had be 1-2 seconds later we woulda smashed the whole sie of that car.....hahaha
> *


:0 :0 damn i know!!! i looked back and didnt see shit so i kept going and next thing i know i heard people yelling and i was like damn

thanx though! :biggrin: 

i should have been paying more attention :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 08:38 AM~12122472
> *
> 
> Is this the bike you want your special badge for? :biggrin:
> *


nah, i just did the frame. its not mine. i cant think of what i would put on a badge :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:20 AM~12123208
> *:0  :0 damn i know!!! i looked back and didnt see shit so i kept going and next thing i know i heard people yelling and i was like damn
> 
> thanx though! :biggrin:
> 
> i should have been paying more attention :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: YEP THAT WAS ME....


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...52BSI%26otn%3D4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 09:28 PM~12140380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...52BSI%26otn%3D4
> *


please elaborate.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:40 PM~12140519
> *please elaborate.
> *


make your own rims. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12141735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow hows that for :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12141735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nena


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:20 PM~12141752
> *wow hows that for :0
> *


Thats for one of our members.


Everything thats missing will be new parts.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12141767
> *nena
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12141767
> *nena
> *


wrong


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12141773
> *Thats for one of our members.
> Everything thats missing will be new parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see it in two weeks so dont take it apart :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:22 PM~12141790
> *cant wait to see it in two weeks so dont take it apart :angry:
> *


you got it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:23 PM~12141794
> *you got it.
> *


i might....oh wait pm seneding


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

whatever happened to that girl anways


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 10:43 PM~12142009
> *whatever happened to that girl anways
> *


penis


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 11:45 PM~12142037
> *penis
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 10:43 PM~12142009
> *whatever happened to that girl anways
> *


We were talking in the chat room the other day. Shes going to School in San Jose. Her bike will be painted probably by the end of the year if I have time to work on it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 11:45 PM~12142037
> *i love penis
> *


 :0


----------



## aztecsoulz

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:49 PM~12142077
> *:0
> *


just my own


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:48 PM~12142076
> *We were talking in the chat room the other day. Shes going to School in San Jose. Her bike will be painted probably by the end of the year if I have time to work on it.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 11:58 PM~12142166
> *just my own
> *


*WHY IS EVERYONE HATIN ON SIC'N'TWISTED THESE DAYS*?????????
:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 11:58 PM~12142166
> *just my own
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12142189
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HATIN ON SIC'N'TWISTED THESE DAYS?????????
> :dunno:
> *


bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 11:01 PM~12142209
> *bored
> *


Sup homie. We need to talk about that one thing.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142217
> *Sup homie. We need to talk about that one thing.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2008, 12:01 AM~12142209
> *bored
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142217
> *Sup homie. We need to talk about that one thing.
> *


YES WE DO


----------



## undercover231322

this is for the internet gangsters,


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Nov 13 2008, 06:50 AM~12143707
> *this is for the internet gangsters,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 FOR SALE?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 07:50 AM~12143940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12141773
> *Thats for one of our members.
> Everything thats missing will be new parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 07:50 AM~12143940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 08:50 AM~12143940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talking about,is that candy root beer?


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## chris23

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 06:50 AM~12143940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK ASS RANFLE :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 13 2008, 06:54 PM~12149919
> *SICK ASS RANFLE  :thumbsup:
> *


  PROPS TO SIC N TWISTED..


----------



## Danilo los Santos

:nicoderm:


----------



## chris23

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 10:01 PM~12153053
> * PROPS TO SIC N TWISTED..
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

Necklace pendant! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 17 2008, 12:01 PM~12180617
> *Necklace pendant!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will look good as a key chain :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 11:01 PM~12153053
> * PROPS TO SIC N TWISTED..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Mural by Sebastian Paz


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12184629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mural by Sebastian Paz
> *


nice fantasy art..

way back when style!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 06:58 PM~12184651
> *nice fantasy art..
> 
> way back when style!
> *


yeah he loves to do that kinda murals.....have a few i need to find


----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12184629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mural by Sebastian Paz
> *


nice  

but kinda looks like shes packing somethin down below :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12184762
> *nice
> 
> but kinda looks like shes packing somethin down below :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 07:10 PM~12184822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



its a metalshield.....lmao

she has to protect the goods!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12184762
> *nice
> 
> but kinda looks like shes packing somethin down below :ugh:
> *



ur too young to know what she is packing!!!! LOL


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 17 2008, 07:13 PM~12184850
> *its a  metalshield.....lmao
> 
> she has to protect the goods!!!!
> *


That's what I was thinking :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 07:15 PM~12184883
> *That's what I was thinking :roflmao:
> *


there too young to know better lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 17 2008, 08:17 PM~12184894
> *there too young to know better lol
> *


What the metal dick? I hope I never know anyhting about it. LOL j/p homie
:roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 07:22 PM~12184963
> *What the metal dick? I hope I never know anyhting about it. LOL j/p homie
> :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2008, 07:24 PM~12184995
> *x2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah....dont air ur dirty laundry!!!!LMAO


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## bribri1

CHICANO WAYZ B.C. NOR CAL STREET LOW SHOW


----------



## bribri1

CHICANO WAYZ B.C.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is that a metal skeleton or is it plastic?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 04:46 PM~12203299
> *Is that a metal skeleton or is it plastic?
> *


not sure... jus found it browsing the net :biggrin: 

but now that u bring it up it looks kinda plastic sprayed silver


----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

That motorcyle will look gay when someone rides it :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:07 PM~12207161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is pimp


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

MAH NUE PROJEKT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 10:39 PM~12207581
> *MAH NUE PROJEKT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a sandbox?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 20 2008, 04:33 PM~12212809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2008, 11:39 AM~12214384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alot like my saturday nights.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 07:46 PM~12139924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAULE DOING HIS THING IN VEGAS !


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:57 AM~12210445
> *is that a sandbox?? :scrutinize:
> *


noe dumazs ets a lemozine byke :uh:


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 13 2008, 08:50 AM~12143940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SSSSSWWWWEEEEEETTTTT Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2008, 07:57 PM~12224924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn that makes me wannt keep my stock forks on a bike.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 07:43 PM~12215064
> *noe dumazs ets a lemozine byke :uh:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 21 2008, 07:59 PM~12225389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guud wun :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2008, 10:15 AM~12229208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 22 2008, 10:35 AM~12229337
> *How much shipped :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2008, 11:15 AM~12229208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my trunk as one time look similar. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2008, 01:15 PM~12229208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2008, 10:15 AM~12229208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 12" is of the chain :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

16 more hours til done


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12206978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bajate de la bike pinchi marrano


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 23 2008, 05:58 PM~12237333
> *bajate de la bike pinchi marrano
> *


o'rly?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2008, 07:07 PM~12224996
> *SSSSSWWWWEEEEEETTTTT  Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

do some one in here know was this for ?i heard is to polish metal they use this for car dealers....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2008, 06:21 PM~12246716
> *do some one in here know was this for ?i heard is to polish metal they use this for car dealers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The smaller ones look like sanding wheels. Looks like you might put them on a bench grinder and use that like you would a wire wheel. Do you have anything to mount them?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:23 PM~12246744
> *The smaller ones look like sanding wheels. Looks like you might put them on a bench grinder and use that like you would a wire wheel. Do you have anything to mount them?
> *


the bore in the center of those are huge, looks like industrial stuff


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:23 PM~12246744
> *The smaller ones look like sanding wheels. Looks like you might put them on a bench grinder and use that like you would a wire wheel. Do you have anything to mount them?
> *


yea company works for big companys canada,santa ana ca,texas,mexico and more theres different tupe of sanding wheels dip treated and all kinds any one use them here i know they gotta is to polish metal


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2008, 08:27 PM~12246774
> *yea company works for big companys canada,santa ana ca,texas,mexico and more theres different tupe of sanding wheels dip treated and all kinds any one use them here i know they gotta is to polish metal
> *


are these yours? :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin: :yes: the guy that chrome parts here use this theres different sizes.4x1 6x2 and bigger and bigger


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2008, 08:21 PM~12246716
> *do some one in here know was this for ?i heard is to polish metal they use this for car dealers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nver seen anything like that


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2008, 08:30 PM~12246803
> *:biggrin:  :yes: the guy that chrome parts here use this theres different sizes.4x1 6x2 and bigger and bigger
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

they also use them harley davidson company


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2008, 08:35 PM~12246855
> *they also use them harley davidson company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bottom left , whats the name of that one? and how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

thats 6x1 if u want call me bro if u seriuos 
pm's replys :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

my dad has a few of them flap wheels. but their real corse. and hook up to a drill.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## the bone collector

Pinnacle????????


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 25 2008, 06:55 PM~12256620
> *Pinnacle????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 25 2008, 04:55 PM~12256620
> *Pinnacle????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 25 2008, 06:55 PM~12256620
> *Pinnacle????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my shit!! lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 08:28 PM~12257513
> *Thats my shit!! lol
> *


Thats when you showed it up here in Canada eh!! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 04:28 AM~12257513
> *Thats my shit!! lol
> *


Damn Mike and you called ME a biter :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 22 2008, 04:57 AM~12224924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was in Houston this weekend, pretty crazy ass mods on it :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2008, 09:11 PM~12225035
> *daymn that makes me wannt keep my stock forks on a bike.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: them other forks look alot better than that


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:21 PM~12268252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos is that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 26 2008, 06:26 PM~12268282
> *whos is that
> *


its a secret.


----------



## Clown Confusion

pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

no


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:50 PM~12268448
> *no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## D Twist

My wife had been bugging me to put up the Christmas lights for weeks and when I finally did it.
She's still angry and I don't understand why!


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:

that reminds me, it's almost time for me to do it, damn!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2008, 04:22 PM~12277075
> *My wife had been bugging me to put up the Christmas lights for weeks and when I finally did it.
> She's still angry and I don't understand why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2008, 03:22 PM~12277075
> *My wife had been bugging me to put up the Christmas lights for weeks and when I finally did it.
> She's still angry and I don't understand why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 07:21 PM~12268252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2008, 09:05 PM~12278617
> *:0
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 05:21 PM~12268252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


start talking lil buddy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 27 2008, 09:47 PM~12278942
> *start talking lil buddy.
> *


meh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 09:37 PM~12278870
> *Its a secret.
> *


HYPE IT UP YO!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2008, 12:09 AM~12279719
> *HYPE IT UP YO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 10:37 PM~12278870
> *Its a secret.
> *


riight :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 27 2008, 10:50 AM~12274174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Ring! My brother has 2 from when he worked with the Broncos :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2008, 05:22 PM~12277075
> *My wife had been bugging me to put up the Christmas lights for weeks and when I finally did it.
> She's still angry and I don't understand why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## MR.559




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12292689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16"?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0 New og pedals? What is that back there?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12292702
> *16"??  :0
> *



20"


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 12:07 AM~12292721
> *20"
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12292703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  New og pedals? What is that back there?
> *



:yes: nos schwinn pedals


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 01:02 AM~12292689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:07 AM~12292723
> *:angry:
> *



16"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 12:09 AM~12292739
> *:yes: nos schwinn pedals
> *


How much were those?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 12:17 AM~12292785
> *How much were those?
> *



forgot, i bought them for my midget


----------



## MR.559

loving this 4 day weekend, got to clean my garage a little :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 30 2008, 02:20 AM~12293068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 30 2008, 04:16 AM~12293049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who took pics of my moms house??? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

repost fatboy :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 30 2008, 04:16 PM~12295406
> *repost fatboy :uh:
> *


truth


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 03:16 PM~12295408
> *truth
> *


wich part? :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 05:03 PM~12295344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## fatdaddylv

Funny shit check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV6MZHRE3jU&feature=related


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## excalibur

^^^ sick.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## ROBERTO G

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 06:16 PM~12305092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  repost


----------



## O.C RYDER

nice bike


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Dec 1 2008, 07:33 PM~12305845
> *nice bike
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2008, 11:30 AM~12301978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH FACED PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:44 PM~12308175
> *WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH FACED PARTS  :cheesy:
> *


I dont like it.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 PM~12308302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


artistics up


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## texastrike

Nice bike


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Dec 1 2008, 09:54 PM~12308327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 PM~12308242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop messing with the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Dec 1 2008, 09:48 PM~12308242-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:27 PM~12308773
> *stop messing with the bikes. :biggrin:
> *


for real me and you are in the same boat  but good thing is that i've kinda put them on hold so mine can git started  just waiting on the lagging painter :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

same thing here, i always say i'm done with bikes but it aint like that :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am starting on my cutty in feb


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 PM~12308242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Dec 1 2008, 11:25 PM~12308735
> *:biggrin:
> *


I got bored after working on the stuff, so i mocked it up to get some more ideas


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## BASH3R

The paint reminds me of creamator


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Dec 1 2008, 10:54 PM~12308327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713WildBill

http://i37.tinypic.com/v43sd3.jpg[/img
[img]http://i37.tinypic.com/v43sd3.jpg


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Dec 1 2008, 11:54 PM~12308327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this what i think it is........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 2 2008, 09:00 PM~12317752
> *is this what i think it is........
> *


pieces of it


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 2 2008, 09:07 PM~12317849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I forgot we sent you that one, joey should me coming by tomorrow


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Dec 2 2008, 10:08 PM~12317864
> *I forgot we sent you that one, joey should me coming by tomorrow
> *


make sure u put his ass to work on it......he needs some encouragement ......


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12317890
> *make sure u put his ass to work on it......he needs some encouragement ......
> *


I'll tell him you said that, were supposed to work on his forks


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Hey hey hey...ya showing a lil to much there...lol.....u should be wrking on dat stuff n stead of posting pics


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 2 2008, 09:23 PM~12318091
> *Hey hey hey...ya showing a lil to much there...lol.....u should be wrking on dat stuff n stead of posting pics
> *


my bad bro, I was working on stuff all day and got excited. no more pics though, my dog broke my camera


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 2 2008, 05:48 PM~12316208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it, but the handlebars shouldn't be down so low


----------



## AMB1800

did these fender braces like 3 years ago :0 still shine good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice. What they for?


----------



## AMB1800

they were for a friends bike but he never picked them up lol, posted them for sale on european forums to see whos interested


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 10:52 PM~12308302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

TAYLOR TRYCYCLE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

that shit looks fuckin sick


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 3 2008, 05:08 PM~12326243
> *TAYLOR TRYCYCLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that litlle tricycle looks real old :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 3 2008, 03:08 PM~12326243
> *TAYLOR TRYCYCLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm those peddles are huge :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12330266
> *Damm those peddles are huge :0
> *


THE KID WAS SHORT


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 3 2008, 06:08 PM~12326243
> *TAYLOR TRYCYCLE
> <img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/156u9fb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Damm I had pedals on my trike like that. All I remember is pedaling as fast as I could to go home and foot slips off and slides right into the front wheel. Well spent the rest of the summer in a cast. Damm wooden pedals.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 3 2008, 06:08 PM~12326243
> *TAYLOR TRYCYCLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ole polio looking bike


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 07:06 PM~12338856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you otta do a mini spray can or sompthing to the gear shift


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 5 2008, 12:37 AM~12342052
> *you otta do a mini spray can or sompthing to the gear shift
> *


i want to , but i need to find something sturdy...dont want it to break on me


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2008, 07:29 PM~12349394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## TonyO

The type of grades all you lil homies better be gettin this quarter 

Units 4-6 were around the time of Vegas so eh I didnt participate as much as I should have, oh well :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 5 2008, 08:30 PM~12349415
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


:loco:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2008, 07:44 PM~12349573
> *:loco:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

COO MOFUKKA!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## 817Lowrider

man come on. take that shit down the road. there is like lowrider bike forum


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

1 OF MAH DREEM CARS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 10:31 PM~12350666
> *man come on. take that shit down the road. there is like lowrider bike forum
> *


calmate cerdo. dis is random pic topic, not random bike pic topik :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2008, 11:33 PM~12350688
> *calmate cerdo. dis is random pic topic, not random bike pic topik :uh:
> *


actually the topic starter wanted it to be a random bike pic. he just forgot to mention in the title.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 5 2008, 10:34 PM~12350706-->
> 
> 
> 
> actually the topic starter wanted it to be a random bike pic. he just forgot to mention in the title.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 03:03 PM~12295344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sed da kid who postd dis? :scrutinize:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2008, 11:34 PM~12350701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: PURA MIERDA HOMIE STICK WITH THE STYLE AND DONT KILL THE RAZA :0 WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO FOO :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Dec 6 2008, 12:41 AM~12351462-->
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: PURA MIERDA HOMIE STICK WITH THE STYLE AND DONT KILL THE RAZA  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: donks is coo foo! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 6 2008, 12:41 AM~12351462
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO FOO  :biggrin:
> *


jus finishd thrown sounds on dat bike i crashd a wyl ago. remembr da 1 i wiped out on n u sed if u saw me u wooda laffd at me? :rofl:
is now equipd wif 2 4x6s n a 100wat micro amp. supa cleen instal nahmeen? :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

I dont care where you are from, you need to check your spelling G.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2008, 03:27 PM~12350635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you sir are a ***, and should be kicked off the internets forever.


----------



## MTX686

:barf: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 6 2008, 03:42 AM~12351868
> *I dont care where you are from, you need to check your spelling G.
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 6 2008, 05:17 AM~12351906
> *you sir are a ***, and should be kicked off the internets forever.
> *


mUcHo RePoSt0 :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2008, 04:58 AM~12353269
> *mUcHo RePoSt0 :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2008, 12:31 AM~12350669
> *1 OF MAH DREEM CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want this but you can keep the air horns lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

old pic of mirrors i did.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 12:44 AM~12358102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this from?


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2008, 01:04 AM~12358229
> *wheres this from?
> *


earf :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:58 AM~12358477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 02:16 AM~12358522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 7 2008, 06:48 PM~12362273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:57 AM~12358469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 12:58 AM~12358477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he got the fenders back?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 08:14 PM~12363386
> *he got the fenders back?
> *


 :nono: THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW I TOOK IT WITH THOSE FENDERS THEN I TOOK THEM OFF  LG SHOW IN FRESNO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 7 2008, 07:25 PM~12363521
> *:nono: THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW I TOOK IT WITH THOSE FENDERS THEN I TOOK THEM OFF  LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> *


i thought it was recent.


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12363547
> *i thought it was recent.
> *


NAW IT WAS A FEW MONTHS AGO... uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12363521
> *:nono: THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW I TOOK IT WITH THOSE FENDERS THEN I TOOK THEM OFF  LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> *


why did you take them off?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12363655
> *why did you take them off?
> *


I DIDNT REALLY LIKE HOW THEY LOOKED ON THE BIKE... PLUS THE COLOR DIDNT COME OUT THE SAME AS THE FRAME SO I DECIDED TO STICK WITH CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 7 2008, 07:39 PM~12363712
> *I DIDNT REALLY LIKE HOW THEY LOOKED ON THE BIKE... PLUS THE COLOR DIDNT COME OUT THE SAME AS THE FRAME SO I DECIDED TO STICK WITH CHROME :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cwplanet

:uh:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 7 2008, 10:54 PM~12363922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Looks like the back massage cruiser


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12364162
> *Looks like the back massage cruiser
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 7 2008, 08:39 PM~12363712
> *I DIDNT REALLY LIKE HOW THEY LOOKED ON THE BIKE... PLUS THE COLOR DIDNT COME OUT THE SAME AS THE FRAME SO I DECIDED TO STICK WITH CHROME :biggrin:
> *


yup i got them now :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

HOTDOG !!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2008, 12:15 PM~12368575
> *HOTDOG !!!!!
> *


yup thats been my name for a long time


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet.


----------



## tequila sunrise

from back in 2006


----------



## tequila sunrise

and my next wife hayden panettiere


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 8 2008, 12:40 PM~12368803
> *yup thats  been my  name for a long time
> *


I KNOW


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2008, 03:08 PM~12370181
> *I KNOW
> *


  so how u been homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 8 2008, 03:31 PM~12370383
> *
> so how u been homie
> *


BEEN COOL, JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW AT YOUR GUYS' CARSHOW NEXT YEAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2008, 04:06 PM~12370764
> *BEEN COOL, JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW AT YOUR GUYS' CARSHOW NEXT YEAR
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 8 2008, 09:35 PM~12374410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :0


----------



## ericg




----------



## TonyO

TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:

Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks) for the CAD. :thumbsup:

You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 12:12 AM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!


----------



## 817Lowrider

those are cool to hange on the wall. LOL crazy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice, a transformer bike


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 8 2008, 11:47 AM~12368387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEAMMMM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 9 2008, 07:35 AM~12374410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lookin body work. Those bikes need more custom parts though. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 07:22 AM~12376991
> *Nice lookin body work.  Those bikes need more custom parts though.  :cheesy:
> *


already been discussed


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE WICKED!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 01:43 AM~12381391
> *DAMN THOSE ARE WICKED!!!!
> *


Wrong choice of words buddy :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 03:55 PM~12381505
> *Wrong choice of words buddy :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 06:22 AM~12376991
> *Nice lookin body work.  Those bikes need more custom parts though.  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 9 2008, 04:59 PM~12381542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 04:12 PM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 woah woah woah...those are rad.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 02:12 AM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 PM~12308302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thats siting in my garage


----------



## Cruel Intention

SNOWING IN BAYTOWN


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12393797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWING IN BAYTOWN
> *


been a minute since its snowed over therE>???

it snows all the time over here in the west...damn it must really be cold down there


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## sanjosecustomz

comming 2009


----------



## AMB1800

found this in project rides section


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2008, 05:45 PM~12415325
> *found this in project rides section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 12:12 AM~12375790
> *TNT's most detailed set of forks to date:
> 
> Props to Krazykutting (in the pic holding the forks)  for the CAD. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know TNT had to bust out with something crazy for our 2 yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH THOSE ARE REALLY DETAILED PROPS TO YOU GUYS YOU FOOS GOT DOWN ON THEM


----------



## D Twist




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## AMB1800

love it!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 13 2008, 08:32 AM~12417761
> *HELL YEAH THOSE ARE REALLY DETAILED PROPS TO YOU GUYS YOU FOOS GOT DOWN ON THEM
> *




















Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Dec 10 2008, 11:26 PM~12397366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comming 2009
> *


Hey Uce whose bike is this?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 12:18 AM~12397306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when that bike was at the frisco show 4-5 years ago


----------



## CE 707




----------



## sanjosecustomz

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 16 2008, 06:05 PM~12449043
> *Hey Uce whose bike is this?
> *


my sons been working on it for a while time to bring it out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 06:19 PM~12449146
> *I remember when that bike was at the frisco show 4-5 years ago
> *


I will can the pics of it and post them tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 17 2008, 12:42 AM~12452868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 17 2008, 12:42 AM~12452868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congratz homie


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 14 2008, 05:43 PM~12428859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o waite look at mine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:47 AM~12455558
> *o waite look at mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that your neck


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:47 AM~12455558
> *o waite look at mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is hard!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12455630
> *is that your neck
> *


yeah i just barely got it done like 3 weeks ago


----------



## RO-BC

ya know the cool thing is i just dont fuck with a bike i fuck with cars unlike some people on this forum who talk alot of shit and only fuck with the bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 17 2008, 01:47 PM~12455558
> *o waite look at mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy and the new tatt


----------



## RO-BC

thanx here is my other new tattoo that was a gift


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 02:20 PM~12466168
> *thanx here is my other new tattoo that was a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOW MANY YOU HAVE IN ALL ?


----------



## RO-BC

almost 30 tattoos all together and 14 piercings


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 02:23 PM~12466200
> *almost 30 tattoos all together and 14 piercings
> *


damn it :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

I KNOW IM A LIL BIT OF AN EXTREMIST HELL I GOT 5 TOUNGE PIERCINGS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 02:34 PM~12466292
> *I KNOW IM A LIL BIT OF AN EXTREMIST HELL I GOT 5 TOUNGE PIERCINGS
> *


wtf :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:23 PM~12466200
> *almost 30 tattoos all together and 14 piercings
> *


THATS IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 PM~12466095
> *ya know the cool thing is i just dont fuck with a bike i fuck with cars unlike some people on this forum who talk alot of shit and only fuck with the bikes
> *


X4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 PM~12466095
> *ya know the cool thing is i just dont fuck with a bike i fuck with cars unlike some people on this forum who talk alot of shit and only fuck with the bikes
> *


i wish i knew how to do cars


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2008, 12:53 PM~12466417
> *i wish i knew how to do cars
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 01:34 PM~12466292
> *I KNOW IM A LIL BIT OF AN EXTREMIST HELL I GOT 5 TOUNGE PIERCINGS
> *



FREAK


































LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

new backyard build


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## CE 707




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 18 2008, 05:44 PM~12467312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new backyard build
> *


now that is flow. loose the bell though. I really like the handlebars and forks.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 17 2008, 12:42 AM~12452868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 PM~12466095
> *ya know the cool thing is i just dont fuck with a bike i fuck with cars unlike some people on this forum who talk alot of shit and only fuck with the bikes
> *


like TonyO?




JK its all good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 19 2008, 11:32 AM~12475681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean as hell :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

bad ass pic i found in ot.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 19 2008, 07:20 PM~12478936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass pic i found in ot.
> *


haha. thats one of my members son's. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## RO-BC




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:33 PM~12485147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 18 2008, 09:18 PM~12470970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ericg

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/965304398.html


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12455558
> *o waite look at mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now look at mine:


----------



## D Twist

*A little snow fall from Friday!*


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 21 2008, 02:02 PM~12490549
> *Now look at mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o really fool ya dont say lol ill get some better pics of my ride buddy


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 19 2008, 11:32 AM~12475681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 19 2008, 06:20 PM~12478936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass pic i found in ot.
> *


that gona be my grandson with his pedal car , "Twisted Pedal"  :0


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 21 2008, 03:43 PM~12490787
> *o really fool ya dont say lol ill get some better pics of my ride buddy
> *


I will get better pics of mine too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 21 2008, 03:49 PM~12491122
> *I will get better pics of mine too.
> *


ask stanley im sure he has some :0


----------



## RO-BC

blahhhhhhhh


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 08:08 PM~12492795
> *ask stanley im sure he has some :0
> *


He does but not with the fifth wheel kit. I will take some the way it sits now. Thanks though


----------



## MR.559

my 1st pair of warrens :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 12:06 PM~12498566
> *my 1st pair of warrens :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 12:06 PM~12498566
> *my 1st pair of warrens :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 11:06 AM~12498566
> *my 1st pair of warrens :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! welcome to the club. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 22 2008, 02:57 PM~12499878
> *nice! welcome to the club. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice. Where u get them from


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 02:13 PM~12500032
> *nice. Where u get them from
> *


im guessing he got a complete bike. :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 23 2008, 07:57 AM~12499878
> *nice! welcome to the club. :cheesy:
> *


i wish to be in that club someday


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2008, 08:14 PM~12502911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was stupit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 22 2008, 08:17 PM~12502938
> *That was stupid
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 02:58 PM~12499883
> *
> *


 :cheesy: SO WHATS UP HOMIE ARE U HAPPY THAT UR FINALLY IN THE WW CLUB? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low

what size spoke did he use to make that


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 22 2008, 10:19 PM~12504380
> *:cheesy:  SO WHATS UP HOMIE ARE U HAPPY THAT  UR FINALLY IN THE WW CLUB? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Just wanted them to have them, don't have anything to put them on yet! Ahahaahhaha


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 23 2008, 03:19 PM~12504387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size spoke did he use to make that
> *


a gazillion inch.


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 11:01 PM~12504739
> *Just wanted them to have them, don't have anything to put them on yet! Ahahaahhaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low

[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks

>


[/quote]
W.T.F??????


----------



## show-bound

WTF IS everyone at


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

tu madres canton


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 22 2008, 11:03 PM~12504752
> *a gazillion inch.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

>


[/quote]
is that you with the red??


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2008, 08:11 PM~12519995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT EVERY HAPPEN TO THAT GUY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know. I seen it at the super show that one year and that was it?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## dave_st214

look what i got for x-mas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 06:13 PM~12520016
> *WHAT EVERY HAPPEN TO THAT GUY?
> *


HE TOOK LAST YEAR OFF, WAS GOING TO BE REDOING BOTH THAT ONE AND THE TRIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12519995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought i saw that in denver


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 26 2008, 01:09 AM~12528973
> *i thought i saw that in denver
> *


yeah it was here as a 20"


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 25 2008, 11:39 PM~12528787
> *look what i got for x-mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy i aint seen that before


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 26 2008, 01:21 AM~12529021
> *yeah it was here as a 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some white chick owns it now


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 12:47 AM~12529127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are you posting pics of my new frame :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2008, 01:07 AM~12529203
> *why are you posting pics of my new frame :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 01:11 AM~12529213
> *:happysad:
> *


Im just playing I would never paint a bike blue :biggrin:



JK :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yo raul those are all european bikes, some of them are real nice but the guy isn't realy respected in our scene but sure are some cool ass pics


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 12:44 AM~12529115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 26 2008, 03:30 AM~12529434
> *yo raul those are all european bikes, some of them are real nice but the guy isn't realy respected in our scene but sure are some cool ass pics
> *


how come he is not respected


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 26 2008, 01:54 AM~12528893-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE TOOK LAST YEAR OFF, WAS GOING TO BE REDOING BOTH THAT ONE AND THE TRIKE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool yea i met him and his dad in louisville,ky a couple years back can not wait to see them redone
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 02:47 AM~12529127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there was a frame like that on ebay last year i love that frame


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2008, 04:45 AM~12529486
> *how come he is not respected
> *


he is disrespectful towards everything that isn't his.
he placed his china bikes in front of our showbikes at a show last year.










its kinda hard to see but the two bikes in the back are in front of mine and AMB's eventho we reserved those spots :uh: 

anyway, no hate wa ain't like that


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 26 2008, 12:21 AM~12529021
> *yeah it was here as a 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT HE MUST HAVE SOLD IT.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 26 2008, 04:58 AM~12529497
> *cool yea i met him and his dad in louisville,ky a couple years back can not wait to see them redone
> 
> *


I MET THEM IN PORTLAND THEN WAS IN LINE IN FRONT OF THEM IN VEGAS, THEY TOLD ME THAT WAS GONNA BE THIER LAST YEAR.....THEY FOLLWED THE WHOLE DAMN TOUR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 26 2008, 03:30 AM~12529434
> *yo raul those are all european bikes, some of them are real nice but the guy isn't realy respected in our scene but sure are some cool ass pics
> *


Theres always going to be some negative people trying to fuck up everyones good time. Just keep doing your thing cause those people fuck it up for themselves.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 06:32 PM~12530331
> *Theres always going to be some negative people trying to fuck up everyones good time. Just keep doing your thing cause those people fuck it up for themselves.
> *


you damn right  cuz that guy is losing all his friendship with all the homies in the lowrider scene...

by the way the guy with the El Rimo plaque is in Luxurious France Chapter now  hes on this forum too by the way :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

my og radio for the impala  









my favourite pic  









this one is nice too, check the size of the cars we usely see over here with the size of the impala









need spokes though :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 26 2008, 10:35 AM~12530352
> *you damn right   cuz that guy is losing all his friendship with all the homies in the lowrider scene...
> 
> by the way the guy with the El Rimo plaque is in Luxurious France Chapter now    hes on this forum too by the way  :biggrin:
> *


is that Douk?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 27 2008, 09:52 AM~12536317
> *is that Douk?
> *


no.... douk is a different guy,


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 27 2008, 05:59 PM~12536346-->
> 
> 
> 
> no.... douk is a different guy,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:10 PM~12536616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  tight ass pic


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 27 2008, 11:10 AM~12536616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAKH 13

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 27 2008, 05:52 PM~12536317
> *is that Douk?
> *


No that guy is doggriderz... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

i thought he was screen name el-rimo ?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 27 2008, 10:54 PM~12537782
> *i thought he was screen name el-rimo ?
> *


yes he is on here


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 02:08 PM~12537522
> *:wave:
> *


wassup, hows it going?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:59 PM~12539205
> *wassup, hows it going?
> *


good bro how are you and your dad


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 07:34 PM~12539457
> *good bro how are you and your dad
> *


im good, just working to keep this car going, its seeming to all of a sudden have problems :uh: 

and hes good


----------



## MR X




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 04:30 AM~12542627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## MR X




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 10:11 AM~12543327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MR X




----------



## socios b.c. prez

A bike shop out here in Sacramento. This was a seperate room but the roof is gone now for some reason.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 06:49 PM~12546484
> *A bike shop out here in Sacramento. This was a seperate room but the roof is gone now for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is TonyO's living room :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 06:55 PM~12546544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 a bro did you take the pics or did you find them


----------



## mitchell26

[No message]


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2008, 07:22 PM~12546769
> *a bro did you take the pics or did you find them
> *


I took them today.


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 06:13 PM~12543335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


c"est beau l'amour :biggrin:


----------



## MR X

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 29 2008, 10:54 AM~12549719
> *c"est beau l'amour :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## MTX686

What kinda frame is that red one? and anyone got an extra?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 11:43 AM~12551329
> *What kinda frame is that red one? and anyone got an extra?
> *


its a schwinn pixie


----------



## MTX686

is it a 16?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:43 PM~12551329
> *What kinda frame is that red one? and anyone got an extra?
> *


CHARGER 24 SELLING THAT ITS A PIXIE FRAME


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 11:49 AM~12551360
> *is it a 16?
> *


yes it is


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 29 2008, 10:36 AM~12550929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love your bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 29 2008, 12:04 PM~12551473
> *I love your bike
> *


thanks bro im more of the old school look :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 11:43 AM~12551329
> *What kinda frame is that red one? and anyone got an extra?
> *



i have one


----------



## D Twist

Picked this up the other day, was thrown out across the street from me.
Prob just part it out and scrap the rest.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 29 2008, 12:57 PM~12551803
> *Picked this up the other day, was thrown out across the street from me.
> Prob just part it out and scrap the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice swing bike! How much for the headlight :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 29 2008, 01:57 PM~12551803
> *Picked this up the other day, was thrown out across the street from me.
> Prob just part it out and scrap the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SEAT.?TAKE IT APART AND SHOW ME UNDER IT


----------



## BASH3R

> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 29 2008, 03:02 PM~12551838
> *Nice swing bike! How much for the headlight :biggrin:
> *


headlight is plastic


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 03:05 PM~12551853
> *HOW MUCH FOR SEAT.?TAKE IT APART  AND SHOW ME UNDER IT
> *


I'll take it apart later and post a pic.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 29 2008, 05:24 PM~12553691
> *headlight is plastic
> *



 n/m


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 01:05 PM~12551853
> *HOW MUCH FOR SEAT.?TAKE IT APART  AND SHOW ME UNDER IT
> *


If you need a Schwinn seat let me know homie. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i need a spring for my schwinn seat hit hit prez


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2008, 05:37 PM~12553784
> *i need a spring for my schwinn seat hit hit prez
> *


pm sent.


----------



## lesstime

cool cool


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Dec 29 2008, 03:02 PM~12551838-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice swing bike! How much for the headlight :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D [email protected] 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12553691
> *headlight is plastic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Dec 29 2008, 07:30 PM~12553745
> * n/m
> *


I looked at the headlight again and its *metal* not plastic.


----------



## charger24

what about he seat?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

oucherzzz :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 30 2008, 12:25 AM~12557429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why they didnt try to catch him


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 29 2008, 08:55 PM~12555555
> *I looked at the headlight again and its metal not plastic.
> *



Can you Email me some pics? Also what is the brand? Union? Lmk thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:33 PM~12553761
> *If you need a Schwinn seat let me know homie.  :biggrin:
> *


SENT ME PICZ IS IT TO RUSTY ?


----------



## LocoSoCal

that is one BAD ass frame :thumbsup: 
,waz up with the parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 12:17 PM~12560776
> *SENT ME PICZ IS IT TO RUSTY ?
> *


Sorry homie but its already sold.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 30 2008, 01:26 AM~12557435-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 30 2008, 01:26 AM~12557441
> *oucherzzz :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 31 2008, 05:23 AM~12567847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE U MURAL IT ALREADY ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2008, 11:30 AM~12568893
> *NICE U MURAL IT ALREADY ?
> *


just a scetch... playing around... :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2008, 10:11 AM~12569277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rimz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## 817Lowrider

thats bad ass danny


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^^^^^

THAT BIKE IS SICK :cheesy: SHAME ITS GONE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 31 2008, 06:23 AM~12567847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, photo bucket deleted my picture


----------



## dave_st214

just finished these for my daughters hanna montana bike "best of both worlds"


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## MR X




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26

whiplash!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

yew stapd en gum


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 06:09 PM~12595570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's is that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 4 2009, 04:09 AM~12595570-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Jan 4 2009, 11:59 AM~12599806
> *who's is that
> *


Frame was painted by Mando, owner of Krazy Kreation 2 time Truck of the Year. By the end of January KrazyKutting in conjunction with TNT Metal Workz will be offering complete bikes from wheels to paint and body. Complete bikes either raw and ready for you to finish or completed with paint, murals, and engraving.

TNT will be offering up the parts with KrazyKutting doing body and paint. All will be done through TNT. I am not taking credit for his work however when you get something done it will be associated with TNT.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2009, 02:16 AM~12599881
> *Frame was painted by Mando, owner of Krazy Kreation 2 time Truck of the Year.  By the end of January KrazyKutting in conjunction with TNT Metal Workz will be offering complete bikes from wheels to paint and body.  Complete bikes either raw and ready for you to finish or completed with paint, murals, and engraving.
> 
> TNT will be offering up the parts with KrazyKutting doing body and paint.  All will be done through TNT.  I am not taking credit for his work however when you get something done it will be associated with TNT.
> *


I remmeber his truck before anyone ever seen it the cab was done back in like 98


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2009, 07:16 PM~12599881
> *Frame was painted by Mando, owner of Krazy Kreation 2 time Truck of the Year.  By the end of January KrazyKutting in conjunction with TNT Metal Workz will be offering complete bikes from wheels to paint and body.  Complete bikes either raw and ready for you to finish or completed with paint, murals, and engraving.
> 
> TNT will be offering up the parts with KrazyKutting doing body and paint.  All will be done through TNT.  I am not taking credit for his work however when you get something done it will be associated with TNT.
> *


one stop shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:0


----------



## sanjosecustomz

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 5 2009, 12:50 PM~12611662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i knew you had money all this time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ok no more games


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 4 2009, 12:16 PM~12599881-->
> 
> 
> 
> Frame was painted by Mando, owner of Krazy Kreation 2 time Truck of the Year.  By the end of January KrazyKutting in conjunction with TNT Metal Workz will be offering complete bikes from wheels to paint and body.  Complete bikes either raw and ready for you to finish or completed with paint, murals, and engraving.
> 
> TNT will be offering up the parts with KrazyKutting doing body and paint.  All will be done through TNT.  I am not taking credit for his work however when you get something done it will be associated with TNT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@Jan 4 2009, 03:08 PM~12600138
> *one stop shop
> *


Yes sir


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jan 5 2009, 08:07 PM~12616126
> *i knew you had money all this time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok no more games
> *


DONT WORRY YOU'LL BE GETTING SOME OF THAT REAL SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 5 2009, 07:45 PM~12615819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 5 2009, 12:50 PM~12611662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


noice fayk monies :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 12:36 AM~12529078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its me hahahaha


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 26 2008, 03:30 AM~12529434
> *yo raul those are all european bikes, some of them are real nice but the guy isn't realy respected in our scene but sure are some cool ass pics
> *


what are rou talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800

il parle de dogg


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2009, 01:11 AM~12619605
> *noice fayk monies :thumbsup:
> *


you got that comment from off topic, and its not fake


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 5 2009, 07:45 PM~12615819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 6 2009, 05:18 AM~12620032
> *what are rou talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not talkin about you homie, I didn't know you where in lux france chapter :0 
congratz on that


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 6 2009, 09:27 AM~12620981
> *not talkin about you homie, I didn't know you where in lux france chapter  :0
> congratz on that
> *


ok sorry homie!
thank you for the congrats :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 6 2009, 08:28 AM~12620596
> *you got that comment from off topic, and its not fake
> *


 :angry:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 6 2009, 12:35 PM~12622396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    
sup bro ?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:34 PM~12616514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir
> *



nice... but why didn't he romove the kickstand and cups before painting?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 7 2009, 04:48 AM~12630570
> *
> sup bro ?
> *


heey homie, you goin to the lowridershow in may?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 12:13 PM~12543335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Provence?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12637809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

my favorite og bike


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214

plus im missing four more magazines


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 01:08 PM~12652756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12652756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Congrats once again Danny, Came out good.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12652756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2009, 09:00 PM~12656683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this pic lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

some pretty cool pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

step by step


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hood prop 








some more of us cutting


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2009, 12:57 AM~12660281
> *hood prop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more of us cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked puttin it down once again


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2009, 02:56 AM~12660276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really like this design :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12652756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Jan 10 2009, 08:18 AM~12661236
> *Really like this design  :thumbsup:
> *


x654654656465654 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2009, 09:07 PM~12658011
> *i like this pic lol
> *


thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 06:50 PM~12664584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

x4


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

plaque done by WICKED PLAQUES


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 04:50 PM~12664584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your missing a spoke.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:33 AM~12669423
> *your missing a spoke.
> *


were


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 11 2009, 09:35 AM~12669439
> *were
> *


bottom left.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:33 AM~12669423
> *your missing a spoke.
> *


 :no:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## VENOM




----------



## DVS

Something new


----------



## TonyO

Plaque by TNT plating by Speedy's


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2009, 07:37 AM~12678035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaque by TNT plating by Speedy's
> *


very nice and detailed but it took me forever to read that shit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 12 2009, 07:20 PM~12678646
> *very nice and detailed but it took me forever to read that shit
> *


Its not very hard to read it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2009, 02:04 PM~12669950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey so you guys going in may to NC?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 AM~12678678
> *Its not very hard to read it
> *


what does it say? poor choice on font style, just my opinion. not hating!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2009, 08:06 PM~12678920
> *what does it say?  poor choice on font style, just my opinion. not hating!
> *


It was the customer's design and its much clearer than a lot of other plaques I've seen.

It says 805 Originales


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2009, 09:25 AM~12678678
> *Its not very hard to read it
> *


NOT AT ALL


----------



## 817Lowrider

I could read it know problem and I am on my phone. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:55 AM~12679309
> *I could read it know problem and I am on my phone. :dunno:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2009, 10:58 AM~12679346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmm cookies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 AM~12679575
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmm cookies
> *


where we going for lunch?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 AM~12679585
> *where we going for lunch?
> *


how about carls jr


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 11:28 AM~12679600
> *how about carls jr
> *


Maybe but I just went there yesterday? What else sounds good?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2009, 11:30 AM~12679620
> *Maybe but I just went there yesterday? What else sounds good?
> *


pizza buffet :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 AM~12679600
> *how about carls jr
> *


get me a double original $6 burger and a large coke, no ice. hella napkins and kechup.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:38 AM~12679712
> *get me a double original $6 burger and a large coke, no ice. hella napkins and kechup.
> *


k ill put it in a box and ship it to u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u pay shipping


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 10:40 AM~12679725
> *k ill put it in a box and ship it to u  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u pay shipping
> *


then its gonna get all mushy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:38 AM~12679712
> *get me a double original $6 burger and a large coke, no ice. hella napkins and kechup.
> *


what if there out of coke? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:41 AM~12679739
> *then its gonna get all mushy.
> *


carls gift card lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 10:43 AM~12679760
> *carls gift card lol
> *


:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 11:38 AM~12679711
> *pizza buffet :dunno:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Lets go check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP HOT DOG!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 12 2009, 12:08 PM~12679959
> *WHATS UP HOT DOG!!!!
> *


sup danny how u doing buddy :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 12 2009, 12:13 PM~12679990
> *sup danny how u doing buddy :cheesy:
> *


IM COOL MY BROTHER JUST ENJOYING THE BEAUTIFUL WEATHER WE'VE BEEN HAVING THESE LAST FEW DAYS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0


----------



## Danilo los Santos

caloi berlineta 79
 
from Brasil










em construção


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 12 2009, 04:24 PM~12682144
> *caloi berlineta 79
> 
> from Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em construção
> *


does santa claus know you took his sliegh


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 04:31 PM~12682216
> *does santa claus know you took his sliegh
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 12 2009, 03:58 PM~12681816
> *IM COOL MY BROTHER JUST ENJOYING THE BEAUTIFUL WEATHER WE'VE BEEN HAVING THESE LAST FEW DAYS
> *


X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 05:14 PM~12682025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn shiny :biggrin:


----------



## Danilo los Santos

caloi 79

ainda em construção

Brasil por vida


----------



## Cruel Intention

Quality Over Quantity 
IF IT AINT CUSTOM IT DONT LOOK RIGHT
patience is da name of da game.

PROBLEMAS 2 RADICAL TRIKE COMING SOON
MANNYS BIKE SHOP,SALAS ENGRAVING,MR.3D,REC_STUDIO,...
(310)632-4868 ........... (626)840-5871


:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

lil something i did the other day


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn. Looks crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it man


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 11:32 AM~12691624
> *lil something i did the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some firme arte! looks good !


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2009, 06:37 AM~12678035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaque by TNT plating by Speedy's
> *


 :0 Fuckin Bad!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 13 2009, 02:24 AM~12682144
> *caloi berlineta 79
> 
> from Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em construção
> *



Crazy lookin :loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 01:32 PM~12691624
> *lil something i did the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy looking


----------



## TonyO

Random flyer


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 10:32 AM~12691624
> *lil something i did the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats badass. you should sell it for top dolla


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 01:48 AM~12699061
> *damn thats badass. you should sell it for top dolla
> *


yep do a couple and put them bitchs on ebay make some $$$ like the pinstripers do


----------



## TonyO

Hood rats :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Alberto Herrera :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Jan 14 2009, 01:48 AM~12699061-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats badass. you should sell it for top dolla
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 14 2009, 02:20 AM~12699253
> *yep do a couple and put them bitchs on ebay make some $$$ like the pinstripers do
> *


prints and mini posters for 09~ :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2009, 09:54 AM~12700386
> *prints and mini posters for 09~ :biggrin:
> *


hell yea bro


----------



## TonyO

That's some Krazy Kutting man :around:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2009, 08:59 AM~12700830
> *That's some Krazy Kutting man :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shits gona look crazy when its done r those arms strong enough ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 14 2009, 08:38 PM~12701590
> *that shits gona look crazy when its done  r those arms strong enough ?
> *


Yes sir they're 1/2" thick solid steel.


----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12691624
> *lil something i did the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












my art


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 15 2009, 02:09 AM~12704402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my art
> *


nice work


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2009, 04:15 PM~12704462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA LOOK IN THE BACKGROUND DAMN THATS A NICE PIC! FROM OLDEST 2 YOUNGEST!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 14 2009, 04:09 PM~12704402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my art
> *


that 58 in the right corner is sic


----------



## TonyO

That is some Krazy Kutting. No nickel and dime parts here. All quality 100% American made Steel :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

K.k does some bad ass work!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM~12712202
> *K.k does some bad ass work!
> *


Yes they do. Better than some guy in his back yard with the wife yelling at him to come in the house and fix dinner :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

DAMN NOT BAD 4 BEING IN THE LOWRIDER GAME 4 LESS THEN A YEAR!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 15 2009, 08:30 PM~12716996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN NOT BAD 4 BEING IN THE LOWRIDER GAME 4  LESS THEN A YEAR!
> *


damn tru riders big up hey look out for my add's in NC,NEW YORK,MA and a couple other places :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 14 2009, 06:09 PM~12704402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my art
> *


damn nice drawing i like the 58 and 57 drop :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 06:55 AM~12721402
> *damn tru riders big up hey look out for my add's in NC,NEW YORK,MA and a couple other places  :biggrin:
> *


will do!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 09:17 AM~12721473
> *will do!
> *


WE ARE ALREADY HAVE ADD'S ON CRAIGIST AND I AM TALKING TO A COUPLE PLACE ON PRICES NOW


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 07:23 AM~12721491
> *WE ARE ALREADY HAVE ADD'S ON CRAIGIST AND I AM TALKING TO A COUPLE PLACE ON PRICES NOW
> *


ok homie ima pm about something!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 AM~12721501
> *ok homie ima pm about something!
> *


OK BRO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 AM~12721501
> *ok homie ima pm about something!
> *


THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT BRO JUST ONE MORE SPOT ON THE EAST COAST :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 05:40 PM~12721554
> *THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT BRO JUST ONE MORE SPOT ON THE EAST COAST  :biggrin:
> *


Funny you like mentioning east coat just like the CL ad you put in Rochester.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:44 AM~12721559
> *Funny you like mentioning east coat just like the CL ad you put in Rochester.
> *


and a couple othe rplaces to like evansville,a couple in TX and cali oh and PHX we all over and soon papers


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 05:50 PM~12721578
> *and a couple othe rplaces to like evansville,a couple in TX and cali oh and PHX we all over and soon papers
> *


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:53 AM~12721597
> *Whatever floats your boat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 15 2009, 08:30 PM~12716996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN NOT BAD 4 BEING IN THE LOWRIDER GAME 4  LESS THEN A YEAR!
> *


thanks for posting the topic

http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthrea...ed=1#post110547


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 08:03 AM~12721651
> *thanks for posting the topic
> 
> http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthrea...ed=1#post110547
> *


no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 10:04 AM~12721659
> *no problem! :biggrin:
> *


we look out for the people who look out for us


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 08:16 AM~12721741
> *we look out for the people who look out for us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 10:19 AM~12721764
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 06:16 PM~12721741
> *we look out for the people who look out for us
> *


all your little nut riders you mean.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 08:58 AM~12722099
> *all your little nut riders you mean.
> *


YO TONY I AINT TALIKNG SHIT BOUT YOU SO FUCK OFF HOMIE!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 10:58 AM~12722099
> *all your little nut riders you mean.
> *


yo bro if you have beef with me then come at me leave my customers out of it :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2009, 04:15 AM~12721100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this chap ken to Exclusives of FL. that guy "DoubleO" is in it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

banners and stickers no cheap stuff all full color printed


----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 14 2009, 08:09 PM~12704402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my art
> *


58 and 57 are my favorites too ... 

other arts, but the picture is not so good 

save homie! 
thanks 

Brazil 4 life









VW Bug drag from Brasil


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Jan 16 2009, 05:16 PM~12725360
> *58 and 57 are my favorites too ...
> 
> other arts, but the picture is not so good
> 
> save homie!
> thanks
> 
> Brazil 4 life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VW Bug drag from Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you get down on that drawing real nice bro


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*From 1998 Houston LRM show*


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 AM~12722142
> *YO TONY I AINT TALIKNG SHIT BOUT YOU SO FUCK OFF HOMIE!
> *


damn this guy always lookin for trouble fuckin internet gangster :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jan 16 2009, 05:18 PM~12726531
> *damn this guy always lookin for trouble fuckin internet gangster :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## O.C RYDER

:loco: :loco: :loco: ^^^^


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 16 2009, 05:49 PM~12726270
> *From 1998 Houston LRM show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://c3.
> [/b][/quote]
> seen this frame about a year ago. was supposed to be redone, but never was :angry:*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 07:55 AM~12721402
> *damn tru riders big up hey look out for my add's in NC,NEW YORK,MA and a couple other places  :biggrin:
> *


what part from ny


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest

i gotta get out of cleveland there are no bikes or cars


----------



## OGDinoe1

Neu Exposure Bike Club....And That's not all!!!!!! :0


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## OGDinoe1

PAST NEU EXPOSURE BIKES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

And of course our newest bad ass trike Ms.Lina........


----------



## thomy205




----------



## noe_from_texas

DAMN!!! this is what bikes should look like




> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 17 2009, 02:18 AM~12730710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 17 2009, 03:18 AM~12730710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD BUY THIS IF IT WAS FOR SALE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 16 2009, 09:00 PM~12727345
> *what part from ny
> *


buffalo
rochester
new york

we are talking with alot of place just seeing where the best places to run ad's and i have a couple shops talking about carrying parts for WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 05:21 AM~12731038
> *I WOULD BUY THIS IF IT WAS FOR SALE
> *


this is my favorite bike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 17 2009, 01:11 AM~12730681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neu Exposure Bike Club....And That's not all!!!!!! :0
> *


thats a nice pic...nice line up n not even the whole club!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 17 2009, 08:05 AM~12731253
> *buffalo
> rochester
> new york
> 
> we are talking with alot of place just seeing where the best places to run ad's and i have a couple shops talking about carrying parts for WICKED METAL WORKS
> *


new york,new york :0 never saw anything but its cool 2 c heads around here with custom shit around where i live people feening 2 get shit like that.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Jan 17 2009, 09:21 AM~12731803-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 09:21 AM~12731804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2009, 10:23 AM~12731813
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2009, 11:23 AM~12731813
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


YEAH I KNOW I TRADED THESE SHITS A WHILE BACK FOR SOME 144'S


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

this is some firme rims


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 11:28 AM~12731847
> *this is some firme rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT GUY EVER CALLED U BACK ABOUT SPYDERS BIKE


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 09:28 AM~12731847
> *this is some firme rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of the only nice spinners iv seen


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 17 2009, 11:47 AM~12731989
> *some of the only nice spinners iv seen
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## aztecsoulz

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 17 2009, 12:41 PM~12732346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ES TUYO


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 10:43 AM~12732362
> *ES TUYO
> *


nah un homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 17 2009, 12:45 PM~12732381
> *nah  un  homie
> *


ORRRRRA


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 17 2009, 10:41 AM~12732346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW KE SEXY HAHA! YA BANATE WEY Y VAMONOS!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 10:47 AM~12732393
> *WOW KE SEXY HAHA! YA BANATE WEY Y VAMONOS!
> *


simon hay te caigo


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 11:47 AM~12732393
> *WOW KE SEXY HAHA! YA BANATE WEY Y VAMONOS!
> *


WHY IS IT THAT EVERYTIME I LOG IN THIS BITCH ASS ******* SAYS SOMETHING GAY.

PAJARO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 AM~12732412
> *WHY IS IT THAT EVERYTIME I LOG IN THIS BITCH ASS ******* SAYS SOMETHING GAY.
> 
> PAJARO HIJO DE PUTA
> *


TU MADRE PUTO OH I 4GOT U GOT ADOPTED U DONT HAVE A MOTHER OR A FATHER U WAS BORN NEXT 2 A ROCK PUTO A LA VERGA!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 AM~12732412
> *WHY IS IT THAT EVERYTIME I LOG IN THIS BITCH ASS ******* SAYS SOMETHING GAY.
> 
> PAJARO HIJO DE PUTA
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 11:53 AM~12732432
> *TU MADRE PUTO OH I 4GOT U GOT ADOPTED U DONT HAVE A MOTHER OR A FATHER U WAS BORN NEXT 2 A ROCK PUTO A LA VERGA!
> *


FUCK OFF OSO PANDA YOURE JOKES ARE LIKE U LAME.

PUTO MOJADO REGRESATE PARA EL SALVADOR.HIJO DE PERRA


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 10:55 AM~12732449
> *FUCK OFF OSO PANDA YOURE JOKES ARE LIKE U LAME.
> 
> PUTO MOJADO REGRESATE PARA EL SALVADOR.HIJO DE PERRA
> *


PA EL SALVADOR HAHA PUTO IM 1000% MEXICAN BIATCH! WET BACK I BET UR PARENTS ARE ILEGAL JUST LIKE U SO FUCK OFF! OR IMA GET ICE ON YOU HAHAHA!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 11:57 AM~12732458
> *PA EL SALVADOR HAHA PUTO IM 1000% MEXICAN BIATCH! WET BACK I BET UR PARENTS ARE ILEGAL JUST LIKE U SO FUCK OFF! OR IMA GET ICE ON YOU HAHAHA!
> *


ICE MOTHER FUCKER YOU AND YOURE INDIAN GIRL LOOKING.THATS WHY U GET ALL SHIT FOR FREE CAUSE YALL BOTH LOOK LIKE FUCKING TECATOS AND SHIT.FUCK UP AND GO GET YOURE HYNA SOME DICK FOR TODAYS FOOD.


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 12:00 PM~12732475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MR CASPERS HYNA ^^^


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 11:01 AM~12732479
> *ICE MOTHER FUCKER YOU AND YOURE INDIAN GIRL LOOKING.THATS WHY U GET ALL SHIT FOR FREE CAUSE YALL BOTH LOOK LIKE FUCKING TECATOS AND SHIT.FUCK UP AND GO GET YOURE HYNA SOME DICK FOR TODAYS FOOD.
> *


 TU MADRE HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## mr.casper

BLABLABLABLA........DIS BITCH DONT GOT NOTHING GOOD TO DO HERE!


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 PM~12732485
> *TU MADRE HIJO DE PUTA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AGAIN WITH THE SAME PICZ MOTHER FUCKER THATS U ALWAYS BEEN ON LAYITLOW THEY GOTTA CHARGE A *** LIKE U CAUSE U ALL UP ON HERE 24/7.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 01:05 PM~12732509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

4 SALE!


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

U A JOKE MOTHER FUCKER YEAP STAY SHUT PUTO MALPARIDO HIJO DE TU PUTISIMA PERRA MALDITA MADRE.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 11:05 AM~12732514
> *
> *


X2


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Nice bikes up there


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 11:20 AM~12732600
> *Nice bikes up there
> *


THEY GOT NICE BIKE DOWN THERE IN ATL YA SHOULD COME THRU 4 THE N.C SHOW!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

those bikes cming down 2 n.c ?

was talking like 3 days ago with a firme rydaz memer and we probally go


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 11:34 AM~12732682
> *those bikes cming down 2 n.c ?
> 
> was talking like 3 days ago with a firme rydaz memer and we probally go
> *


YEAH LIVING IT UP B.C/CC GOT NICE BIKE LIKE 4 SHOW BIKES BUT THERE NICE! THEY FROM ATL


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 17 2009, 01:32 AM~12730926-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!  this is what bikes should look like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW [email protected] 17 2009, 03:21 AM~12731038
> *I WOULD BUY THIS IF IT WAS FOR SALE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 07:57 AM~12731706
> *this is my favorite bike
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 08:17 AM~12731784
> *thats a nice pic...nice line up n not even the whole club!
> *


THANX HOMIE,A FEW ARE STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION BUT WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 17 2009, 01:45 PM~12733496
> *X2
> :0  :biggrin:
> THANX HOMIE
> 
> THANX HOMIE,A FEW ARE STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION BUT WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


yeah we got some under construction hope to be out soon!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 04:48 PM~12735113
> *yeah we got some under construction hope to be out soon!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

im the black guy drivin


haha you cant even see me, i blend in :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 17 2009, 10:42 PM~12737514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 17 2009, 09:43 PM~12737522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the black guy drivin
> haha you cant even see me, i blend in  :biggrin:
> *


all i see is a shirt.  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2009, 11:22 PM~12737777
> *all i see is a shirt.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azteca de oro

That's in vegas


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2009, 12:09 PM~12732534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would hook that up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 18 2009, 12:43 AM~12737522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the black guy drivin
> haha you cant even see me, i blend in  :biggrin:
> *


one nice caddy


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2009, 12:38 AM~12738199
> *one nice caddy
> *


thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 18 2009, 02:54 AM~12738272
> *thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205




----------



## thomy205

This is what happens when your not on 13's...... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 18 2009, 04:22 AM~12738581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos monte carlo?


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2009, 05:26 AM~12738589
> *whos monte carlo?
> *


My buddy hank


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 18 2009, 04:35 AM~12738600
> *My buddy hank
> *


nice i love them style of monte's 75-78 i had 3 of them i should hav never stripped them but they make damn good race cars lol


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2009, 05:49 AM~12738632
> *nice i love them style of monte's 75-78 i had 3 of them i should hav never stripped them but they make damn good race cars lol
> *



lol that one is a 74 with a 406


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## serg1950

hey bro is that urtruck in the backgrond :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Jan 18 2009, 03:23 AM~12738688
> *hey bro is that urtruck in the backgrond :biggrin:
> *


No, I just found those pics on myspace.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2009, 03:33 AM~12738695
> *No, I just found those pics on myspace.
> *


THANK GOD


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2009, 05:20 AM~12738683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## serg1950

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2009, 03:20 AM~12738683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 window GMC rare :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

I got one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 18 2009, 09:15 AM~12739265
> *THANK GOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 18 2009, 03:24 AM~12738585
> *This is what happens when your not on 13's...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuck big rims


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 12:04 PM~12732500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is any of this for sale lmk i want some movies


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 17 2009, 11:41 AM~12732346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is it me or is this spelled wrong


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jan 18 2009, 12:09 PM~12740355
> *is it me or is this spelled wrong
> *


ITS YOU


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

the serial # of my first schwinn frame :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 18 2009, 01:39 PM~12741003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the serial # of my first schwinn frame  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 18 2009, 04:37 PM~12741335
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT WAS ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 08:06 PM~12742972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You went over to the Westide 6th street right fool. that dude lived over. I use to see that shit all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 11:55 AM~12732449
> *FUCK OFF OSO PANDA YOURE JOKES ARE LIKE U LAME.
> 
> PUTO MOJADO REGRESATE PARA EL SALVADOR.HIJO DE PERRA
> *



HAHAHA THIS FOO ARE YOU ONE OF THOSE FUCKING PEOPLE THAT THINK THAT ALL LATINOS ARE FROM MEXICO? I BET YOU ARE ,YOURE A FUCKING IGNORANT MUTHAFUCKER,YOURE OVER HERE TALKIGN SHIT LIKE YOU SWEAR YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOURE SAYING, LIKE SAYING HES FROM EL SALVADOR HAHAHA DAM HOMIE YOU SET YOURE SELF UP ON THAT ONE THATS EMBARASSING LOL IF I WHERE YOU I WOULD EVEN BOTHER LOGGING ON YOURE A FUCKING DUMMASS FOO


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2009, 11:40 PM~12746424
> *:0 ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW  :cheesy:
> *


alright


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 19 2009, 08:39 AM~12747642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

find the warren wong.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2009, 10:01 PM~12754515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the warren wong.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2009, 10:01 PM~12754515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the warren wong.
> *


in ur ass


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2009, 08:01 PM~12754515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the warren wong.
> *


yep, that's a warren wong wheel. damn i miss mine


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 08:56 AM~12758823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

look at it shine


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## lowlife-biker

hows my stuff commin along homie?


----------



## TonyO

At KrazyKutting's shop working on my own parts:


----------



## TonyO

Customer build. I dont know what this guy wants but he has some crazy ideas. At TNT we don't do just simple tank and skirts on a frame. We do everything and anything from mild to wild with our own in house welder who does an amazing job. Look at the sharp point, that's two pieces boxed in perfectly


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 06:16 PM~12764215
> *At KrazyKutting's shop working on my own parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the auto cadd man


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2009, 03:17 AM~12738677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the hell did you get that frame from


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 23 2009, 02:08 AM~12790149
> *where the hell did you get that frame from
> *


myspace


----------



## CE 707

thats crazy where is it from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 23 2009, 02:30 AM~12790177
> *thats crazy where is it from?
> *


I dont remember


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2009, 11:01 PM~12754515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the warren wong.
> *


ill trade u my two schwinn lights for that speedo


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

this is what drugs do to lowrider bike builders


----------



## AMB1800

scraper bike go hard i don't need no car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 23 2009, 01:37 PM~12793864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

before chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 23 2009, 04:55 AM~12790396
> *this is what drugs do to lowrider bike builders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this is the first time i hear of this. :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 23 2009, 02:37 PM~12793864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2009, 02:45 PM~12793939
> *damn this is the first time i hear of this. :nosad:
> *


You should get a bunch of homies and roll up on em. with LOWLOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 01:13 PM~12794220
> *You should get a bunch of homies and roll up on em. with LOWLOWS. :biggrin:
> *


i dont think thats a good idea.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2009, 03:16 PM~12794249
> *i dont think thats a good idea.
> *


community event. would be fun to brige the 2 different styles of bike building.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 01:18 PM~12794275
> *community event. would be fun to brige the 2 different styles of bike building.
> *


lets roll.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 02:18 PM~12794275
> *community event. would be fun to brige the 2 different styles of bike building.
> *


that could hardly be called bike building, you just put alu around yo rims and spray paint it


----------



## D Twist

Jas (PureXTC)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2009, 02:16 PM~12794249
> *i dont think thats a good idea.
> *


X2


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2009, 05:38 PM~12796143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas (PureXTC)
> *


unless that's you that's photoshoped i can tell


----------



## mitchell26

i cant see any signs of editing...looks legit to me.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 07:05 PM~12804743
> *i cant see any signs of editing...looks legit to me.
> *


look at where the brown tree and the green leaves meet

but they did a hell of a job making or growing this either way i'll go snoop dog on that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 24 2009, 08:24 PM~12804882
> *look at where the brown tree and the green leaves meet
> 
> but they did a hell of a job making or growing this either way i'll go snoop dog on that
> *


looks legit to me.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 24 2009, 07:27 PM~12804898
> *looks legit to me.
> *


2 against one well look like it's real ok whoever posted it tell em where you live and we can be the first to overdose off weed (JP) :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :banghead:


----------



## mitchell26

haha.


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## mitchell26




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 09:00 PM~12805634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still my favorite bike on this site


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 09:57 PM~12805619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats ugly


----------



## mitchell26

yeah i dont like it, just found it lookin through myspace groups.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2009, 10:38 PM~12806408
> *thats ugly
> *


not reall it's just from the side i seen that sam bike but at a better angle and it way straight raw


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 08:59 PM~12805628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 26 2009, 09:13 PM~12822233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mike wuz up hey do not for get to get me a pic of your bike with the sprocket


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 27 2009, 05:25 AM~12822352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pedals :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Reverse Tribal pedals :0


----------



## TonyO

TNT Waterjet cut handlebars:











Cutting Handlebars out at the waterjet:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2009, 08:34 PM~12822461
> *TNT Waterjet cut handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting Handlebars out at the waterjet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

how bout some bike pics i found this pic looks like its ready for leafing n more... cell phone pics but still looks wet... check out my nbk website for more update on nbk and other bikes soon


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 817Lowrider

bone done choped up a schwinn


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 12:48 AM~12824341
> *bone done choped up a schwinn
> *


long long long long time ago :biggrin: ..........but i got three more like it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 26 2009, 10:53 PM~12824431
> *long long long long time ago  :biggrin: ..........but i got three more like it
> *


  Already


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## Raguness




----------



## 817Lowrider

bone I need some of them cards


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 27 2009, 12:02 AM~12824577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicely put together!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 27 2009, 05:29 AM~12824047
> *how bout some bike pics i found this pic looks like its ready for leafing n more... cell phone pics  but still looks wet... check out my nbk website for more update  on nbk and other bikes soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice website updated homie :cheesy: 
this is the old legions frame???


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 26 2009, 10:16 PM~12824762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasup homie, long time no see


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 26 2009, 10:29 PM~12824047
> *how bout some bike pics i found this pic looks like its ready for leafing n more... cell phone pics  but still looks wet... check out my nbk website for more update  on nbk and other bikes soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look likes a leigons frame!!!!


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 27 2009, 09:37 AM~12827579
> *look likes a leigons frame!!!!
> *


never said it wasn't!!!!

N it used to be...it got sold to a RO n then sold to someone else changes were made to the frame


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 01:17 AM~12824779
> *bone I need some of them cards
> *


 I got some of these too. I used them for the Vegas trip..........I'll send you some of the others also  .......... wait till you see the give away posters for Thee Artistics show


----------



## Clown Confusion

this is a seat i did for poor boys


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this is the seat i did for odl b.c


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2009, 04:57 PM~12831807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the seat i did for odl b.c
> *


Damn that seat looks damn nice.

Gotta do me another one of those for sure.

Nice work homeboy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 27 2009, 04:04 PM~12831885
> *Damn that seat looks damn nice.
> 
> Gotta do me another one of those for sure.
> 
> Nice work homeboy
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2009, 03:57 PM~12831807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the seat i did for odl b.c
> *


i like that u gotta do mine


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

holy crap i was freakin out when lil crashed.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://ratrodbikes.com/gallery.htm


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 10:48 PM~12833122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

who has the specs to a 26" fork?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2009, 05:57 PM~12831807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the seat i did for odl b.c
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 27 2009, 05:48 PM~12831700
> *this is a seat i did for poor boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and pretty


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE C.C.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 28 2009, 02:24 PM~12839395
> *who has the specs to a 26" fork?
> *


BUY 1 THEN YOU WILL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 28 2009, 05:57 PM~12839719
> *BUY 1 THEN YOU WILL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLER*TYME

tight


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 29 2009, 01:24 AM~12839395
> *who has the specs to a 26" fork?
> *


I got them.


----------



## TonyO

TNT Pedals with quality welds second to none.

Thanks for all the props I see people posting :|


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 28 2009, 07:18 PM~12840530
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass bro real nice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 28 2009, 05:18 PM~12840530
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2009, 03:46 PM~12839609
> *DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saca las chelas


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 28 2009, 07:30 PM~12842043
> *saca las chelas
> *


VEN A CHUPAR! :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2009, 07:31 PM~12842051
> *VEN A CHUPAR! :biggrin:
> *


coronas o modelos,o


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jan 28 2009, 05:33 PM~12839497
> *CROWN OF LIFE C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way that looks. I have the baskets like that and am doing something similar, but did not get a chance to mock it up yet. now i see that it will look good. thinking about getting mine plated and shortened to fit a 20".


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 04:58 PM~12840354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT Pedals with quality welds second to none.
> 
> Thanks for all the props I see people posting :|
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 05:58 PM~12840354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT Pedals with quality welds second to none.
> 
> Thanks for all the props I see people posting :|
> *


not diggin the fact that those pedals dont spin. :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 28 2009, 07:55 PM~12842368
> *not diggin the fact that those pedals dont spin.  :uh:
> *


x2  

and if its supposed to be quality it should be good detail and i dont see that there (not hating)


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jan 28 2009, 08:48 PM~12842266
> *I like the way that looks. I have the baskets like that and am doing something similar, but did not get a chance to mock it up yet. now i see that it will look good. thinking about getting mine plated and shortened to fit a 20".
> *





> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 28 2009, 08:55 PM~12842368-->
> 
> 
> 
> not diggin the fact that those pedals dont spin.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 09:02 PM~12842469
> *x2
> 
> and if its supposed to be quality it should be good detail and i dont see that there (not hating)
> *


want some pedals that do spin hit up mike at toyshop and i think manny does them too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 PM~12842571
> *want some pedals that do spin hit up mike at toyshop and i think manny does them too
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 28 2009, 04:18 PM~12840530
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

putting som forks in the machine for a customer








to this and will be head to engrave and plate


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 29 2009, 05:55 AM~12842368-->
> 
> 
> 
> not diggin the fact that those pedals dont spin.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understandable coming from an OG Schwinn guy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jan 29 2009, 06:02 AM~12842469
> *x2
> 
> and if its supposed to be quality it should be good detail and i dont see that there (not hating)
> *


These are raw unplated pedals when put on the bike you're not going to stick your face up all in there and be like "Hey look at that weld there's no detail in it" I'm sure that's the only thing you're going to notice on the bike :uh:


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 28 2009, 07:55 PM~12842368-->
> 
> 
> 
> not diggin the fact that those pedals dont spin.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry ur not diggn non spinning pedals homie, but just so u can digg on this. WE CAN make them spin (for 60.00 extra dollars ur pedals can spin and spin and spin) but unless ur bike is completely stock they just spin right into the ground as ur tryn to pedal away. Haha i think it's funny how ur always got something negative to say bout what Tony is doing. Whatever we're gonna keep doing what we're doing and u'll keep doing what ur doing i guess,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:02 PM~12842469
> *x2
> 
> and if its supposed to be quality it should be good detail and i dont see that there (not hating)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay not hating , but i doubt u could duplicate those quality Tig welds. Hope to see u in person at San Bernandino or any other L.A. show i pretty much go to all of them so hit me up and i'll show all the quality and detail u want to see. 619 861 6551 Johnny.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ripsta85_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 PM~12842571
> *want some pedals that do spin hit up mike at toyshop and i think manny does them too
> *


That's kool, i don't know either one of those guys but have heard great things bout them so yes i endorse them as well. But i saw some of ur parts with Speedy this weekend and u should hit me up i'm sure i can weld them up a hella of alot better that what i saw on ur seatpost,head tube and handlebars. Not hating just being observant like everyone else here homie. N again anyone wants spinning pedals hit up Tony we do them for 150.00, Peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 30 2009, 08:53 AM~12857065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this pic for reason :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 05:10 PM~12861180
> *Sorry ur not diggn non spinning pedals homie, but just so u can digg on this. WE CAN make them spin (for 60.00 extra dollars ur pedals can spin and spin and spin) but unless ur bike is completely stock they just spin right into the ground as ur tryn to pedal away. Haha i think it's funny how ur always got something negative to say bout what Tony is doing. Whatever we're gonna keep doing what we're doing and u'll keep doing what ur doing i guess,lol.
> Okay not hating , but i doubt u could duplicate those quality Tig welds. Hope to see u in person at San Bernandino or any other L.A. show i pretty much go to all of them so hit me up and i'll show all the quality and detail u want to see. 619 861 6551 Johnny.
> That's kool, i don't know either one of those guys but have heard great things bout them so yes i endorse them as well. But i saw some of ur parts with Speedy this weekend and u should hit me up i'm sure i can weld them up a hella of alot better that what i saw on ur seatpost,head tube and handlebars. Not hating just being observant like everyone else here homie. N again anyone wants spinning pedals hit up Tony we do them for 150.00, Peace.
> *


i love my pedals the way they are u did a good job krazykutting i just drop them off to the chromer and he liked them :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2009, 07:23 AM~12857179
> *
> These are raw unplated pedals when put on the bike you're not going to stick your face up all in there and be like "Hey look at that weld there's no detail in it"  I'm sure that's the only thing you're going to notice on the bike  :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 05:10 PM~12861180
> *
> Okay not hating , but i doubt u could duplicate those quality Tig welds. Hope to see u in person at San Bernandino or any other L.A. show i pretty much go to all of them so hit me up and i'll show all the quality and detail u want to see. 619 861 6551 Johnny.
> *


sure about that??


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 30 2009, 06:22 PM~12861773
> *sure about that??
> *


Yeah homie, i'm sure about everything i say or type. I put thought into what i say so simon carnal i'm sure that our parts are high quality and detail, i'm sure u can't duplicate the welds, i'm sure i'll be in San Bernandino and i'm sure that i'll meet u in person anywhere u want cuando quieras.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 06:29 PM~12861839
> *Yeah homie, i'm sure about everything i say or type. I put thought into what i say so simon carnal i'm sure that our parts are high quality and detail, i'm sure u can't duplicate the welds, i'm sure i'll be in San Bernandino and i'm sure that i'll meet u in person anywhere u want cuando quieras.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

FUCK PEDALS!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2009, 06:43 PM~12861955
> *FUCK PEDALS!!!!!
> *


Nah, fuck dumb ass peeps that got nothing better to do but hate and post up dumb ass remarks. So sorry Raul but i take pride in what i do and kreate so i'm always gonna defend it , specially when i do this full time not just a backyard shananigan welder/fabrictator,hahaha. Besides no ones talkn bout Pedals but the lack of respect for peoples hard work and kreativity especially when we would all agree that lowridin is bout being kreative and showcasing our arte and culture to the world, that's what seperates us from other genres or lifestyles.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 06:52 PM~12862034
> *Nah, fuck dumb ass peeps that got nothing better to do but hate and post up dumb ass remarks. So sorry Raul but i take pride in what i do and kreate so i'm always gonna defend it , specially when i do this full time not just a backyard shananigan welder/fabrictator,hahaha. Besides no ones talkn bout Pedals but the lack of respect for peoples hard work and kreativity especially when we would all agree that lowridin is bout being kreative and showcasing our arte and culture to the world, that's what seperates us from other genres or lifestyles.
> *


Your cant please everyone and getting mad about it doesnt do anything. People say whatever they want to good or bad on here. Just keep doing what your doing and we will talk about it when I see you.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2009, 07:00 PM~12862104
> *Your cant please everyone and getting mad about it doesnt do anything. People say whatever they want to good or bad on here. Just keep doing what your doing and we will talk about it when I see you.
> *


Ur right but the thing is i'm not tryn to please everyone, i'm just sayin here's our work and u can put it on blast if u want but please,please give me some constructive critisicism not just "oh they don't spin and no detail" . Come on Raul u would get irritiated as well had someone said that bout ur part. U and i both know it. I'm just not gonna hold back if someone has beef with Tony that's one thing but to say some garbage that our part is wack,,, that's straight silly. But nah carnal i'm not mad just gonna make a point of squashin dumb ass comments that peeps make without puttn any thought behind it. Peace.


----------



## BASH3R

Krazykutting ill pm u back when i get on a computer homie


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 30 2009, 07:06 PM~12862155
> *Krazykutting ill pm u back when i get on a computer homie
> *


Kool carnal, i should be calm by then,lol. Peace.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

johnny dont worry about these little kids. we and tony are so far ahead of them its krazy :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Since this is a Random pic topic, i'll make up by postn a shitload of pics in a minute. Just got to run some parts on the waterjet first. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 07:05 PM~12862146
> *Ur right but the thing is i'm not tryn to please everyone, i'm just sayin here's our work and u can put it on blast if u want but please,please give me some constructive critisicism not just "oh they don't spin and no detail" . Come on Raul u would get irritiated as well had someone said that bout ur part. U and i both know it. I'm just not gonna hold back if someone has beef with Tony that's one thing but to say some garbage that our part is wack,,, that's straight silly. But nah carnal i'm not mad just gonna make a point of squashin dumb ass comments that peeps make without puttn any thought behind it. Peace.
> *


The difference between you and me is that I have met most of these people or I know why they said what they said. Everyone knows your capable of making a lot of things but it makes no sense to me when you throw stuff back at potential "customers". 

No body said that they were shitty welds or that they were cut wrong or crooked. I honestly dont like that style of pedals but thats just me. I think you respect my opinion a little bit more then some of these other guys cause you and me talk. If people dont like it then oh well. :dunno: Move on and lets make something better. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2009, 08:00 PM~12862104
> *Your cant please everyone and getting mad about it doesnt do anything. People say whatever they want to good or bad on here. Just keep doing what your doing and we will talk about it when I see you.
> *


x2 just keep doin what u doin johnny....


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

I want some of these on my next project


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

when you take a wiff of my hershey stains, i want to pee on you.... i want pee on yo food.... haters want to hate, lovers want to love, i dont even want none of thee above i want to pee on you. pee on you, i want to pee on you.pee on you.... drip drip drip. --dave chappelle: r kelly remix


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 31 2009, 01:48 PM~12863103
> *when you take a wiff of my hershey stains, i want to pee on you.... i want pee on yo food.... haters want to hate, lovers want to love, i dont even want none of thee above i want to pee on you. pee on you, i want to pee on you.pee on you.... drip drip drip. --dave chappelle: r kelly remix
> *


im rick james bitch!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright here's some pics as promised. Hope there not too many.

Here's the cars that are in the clean room where we only assemble and dissasemble no welding or grinding happens in this room.

























Here's some customers rides that were droped off or that i pickd up in Texas this week.

64 impala from San Diego (brother of the owner of the 63 impala we are kustomizing)
























78 caprice Jaime Rollerz Only from Lubbock TX complete restoration frame off

















63 Wishbone frame we wrapped and molded (frame could've been chromed but kustomer wanted kandy n patters throughout frame)


----------



## show-bound

JAIMES A COOL DUDE...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## KrazyKutting

Most recent ride that Mando got down on, couldn't of done it as fast and clean without the help of our krew (especially our new hire Jose aka "Bebe")


























Some "fades" Mando threw down bout 3yrs ago, kustomer is having us throw more patterns few mods to this ride.

















63 impala "Puro Sabor" from Taste of Latin Odessa TX that we have the honor of engraving,plating and kustomizing some parts for. :biggrin: 

















Few bike frames we're painting, have 5total complete bike builds in shop so far, will post up all work as it continues.

















Some kustom metal work we did this week. First is a kustom kross member for a 51 bombita for the engine.








molded a arms we did for another 63 impala








Kustom Jaguar Rearend kross member we designed and fabricated


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 09:47 PM~12863648
> *
> Some kustom metal work we did this week. First is a kustom kross member for a 51 bombita for the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT FOR A '54????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## KrazyKutting

Some bike parts that i kut for TNT will have more kut later tonight, i'm currently kutting as i post up pics.










































The stash of goodies i picked up from our biz partner in LA Speedy. (great guy to be in business with, real profesional and hard ass worker)
































Here's some parts in the copper stage right before nickel and chrome. Everything we get chromed is Triple Plated (Show Chrome)








Kolors available to powdercoat we will be doing 3 tone along with 2tone, 3tone will be chrome,gold and powdercoat.








One of Speedy's krew Alfredo in his shop


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 09:58 PM~12863738
> *The stash of goodies i picked up from our biz partner in LA Speedy. (great guy to be in business with, real profesional and hard ass worker)*


I STRONGLY AGREE, BEEN DOING BUSINESS WITH HIM FOR YEARS....


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's more parts i picked up this week that were engraved.

Plaques for local Yuma AZ club
















Backing plates









Parts we're also doing for Junior from Estillo c.c. in Midland TX, we'll have the pleasure of bringing his Caddy "Skandalac" to the shop for some major work to the undercarriage as well as some mods.

















































Ill plaque we engraved for San Diego kustomer, will bring his 84 cutty to the shop after Vegas for full frame off.








more plaques









Str880krzy handlebars we kut/fabricated and chromed









Some ill ass parts we kut/engraved and 2 toned for Tony for one of his projects he'll be busting out this year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )

















Forks we kut


----------



## schwinn1966

> Sorry ur not diggn non spinning pedals homie, but just so u can digg on this. WE CAN make them spin (for 60.00 extra dollars ur pedals can spin and spin and spin) but unless ur bike is completely stock they just spin right into the ground as ur tryn to pedal away. Haha i think it's funny how ur always got something negative to say bout what Tony is doing. Whatever we're gonna keep doing what we're doing and u'll keep doing what ur doing i guess,lol.
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be negative. I think TonyO is an ASSET to the bike world and the work you guys do is great! I see what you guys are capable of and that's what i meant on the pedals. Keep up the cutting :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> Sorry ur not diggn non spinning pedals homie, but just so u can digg on this. WE CAN make them spin (for 60.00 extra dollars ur pedals can spin and spin and spin) but unless ur bike is completely stock they just spin right into the ground as ur tryn to pedal away. Haha i think it's funny how ur always got something negative to say bout what Tony is doing. Whatever we're gonna keep doing what we're doing and u'll keep doing what ur doing i guess,lol.
> I am not trying to be negative. I think TonyO is an ASSET to the bike world and the work you guys do is great! I see what you guys are capable of and that's what i meant on the pedals. Keep up the cutting :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good carnal, i just really wish all the old ass sorry drama with Tony would end and we could all benefit from the partnership he has with us and all of us would benefit from our resources and prices. So we'll see what the future has in store, but for now u can bet that we are just gettn warmed up and the sky is the limit. Peace.
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting

Parts we engraved and plated for Ruben from Las Vegas, we are also making him a full line of parts for his Laker themed biked.


----------



## KrazyKutting

At Pro Hopper stocking up our shelves with their full line of products. :biggrin: 

Armin busy as usual loading up our stuff








Laying it out on our display floor








To our shelves








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## REC




----------



## rubenlow59

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 30 2009, 10:15 PM~12863893
> *Parts we engraved and plated for Ruben from Las Vegas, we are also making him a full line of parts for his Laker themed biked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gracias johnny look good, cant wait for all my parts porque next is 59 elko :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by rubenlow59_@Jan 30 2009, 10:29 PM~12864035
> *gracias johnny look good, cant wait for all my parts porque next is 59 elko :thumbsup:
> *


Simon Ruben, can't wait to finish all ur Laker parts (tu sabes que ese es me equipo favorito) so u know i'm gettn down on them. And can't wait till u bring ur ranfla to us so we can put our touch on it as well. Call me Saturday anytime so we can talk bout the kustom a arms we're gonna make for u. Gracias Ruben :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

SNOOP PERFORMANCE WIT BIKES

http://www.themeaningofdope.com/?p=36


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 30 2009, 09:47 PM~12863642-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real chingon John :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 30 2009, 09:47 PM~12863645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks hella firme G. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2009, 09:54 PM~12863705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: John Daaayyyum u got skillz. Water drops is a skill few peeps ever master and homie ur's are ill as [email protected]#k!!! Ur doing Great work homie, keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just tryin to make it in this game


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2009, 11:26 PM~12864009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

Some ill ass parts we kut/engraved and 2 toned for Tony for one of his projects he'll be busting out this year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )
















Now I know how justdeez feels.


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 31 2009, 06:26 PM~12869228
> *Some ill ass parts we kut/engraved and 2 toned for Tony for one of his projects he'll be busting out this year.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know how justdeez feels.
> *


damn those parts are sikk :0


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 01:09 AM~12863829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks we kut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best stuff Ive seen in a while.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 30 2009, 10:40 PM~12864147
> *SNOOP PERFORMANCE WIT BIKES
> 
> http://www.themeaningofdope.com/?p=36
> *


I didn't see any bikes :angry:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 1 2009, 12:16 PM~12872856
> *I didn't see any bikes  :angry:
> *


look the second video!!! :twak: :biggrin:

or look that,feat legions... :cheesy: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJvhE2JkPI

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=QKxTz5Mv7nA&feature=related


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 1 2009, 06:05 AM~12872915
> *look the second video!!! :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> or look that,feat legions... :cheesy:
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJvhE2JkPI
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=QKxTz5Mv7nA&feature=related
> *


I saw woody and satan :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2009, 10:27 AM~12873686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayumm did he put a ass woopn on BJ Penn or what!!!! GSP is hands down pound for pound da greatest in the world right now. He's evolving tremendously with each fight that passes by and don't see him ever being beat. Ground n Pound should be his nickname cause dude put on a clinic last nite. Would love to see him and Anderson Silva meet halfway weight wise and fight the ultimate fight in MMA history. GSP is like Kobe/Tiger in Canada right now. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Dude reminds me of Vandam in Blood Sport,lol.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2009, 01:27 PM~12873686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell to tha mofokin yeah man GSP is the man once again


----------



## KrazyKutting

Can't wait to see if he decides to Wrestle for the Canadian Olympic team. Shit would be bad ass if he did and won a Gold, considering dude never wrestled in highschool or college.


----------



## 817Lowrider

GSP all the way. I have been on the GSP band wagon since day one. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2009, 03:24 PM~12874698
> *Dude reminds me of Vandam in Blood Sport,lol.
> *


bahahahhahahahhahahahha


we kept qouting scenes for bloodsport when he was fighting......


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 03:55 PM~12874923
> *  GSP all the way. I have been on the GSP band wagon since day one.  :biggrin:
> *


i spit my beer out when that fool started talking...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2009, 03:23 PM~12874693
> *Dayumm did he put a ass woopn on BJ Penn or what!!!! GSP is hands down pound for pound da greatest in the world right now. He's evolving tremendously with each fight that passes by and don't see him ever being beat. Ground n Pound should  be his nickname cause dude put on a clinic last nite. Would love to see him and Anderson Silva meet halfway weight wise and fight the ultimate fight in MMA history. GSP is like Kobe/Tiger in Canada right now. Peace.
> *


he evolved however didnt go out with the knockout....you could see the fustration in him....all that punishment and no return.... bj wimpy ass went four whats another round.... he shouldnt have been celebrating like he got a knockout...dude quit.. Pierre dominated however didnt execute!

if those were the two tops :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: for each!

then again a wins a win


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bad news

Last Active	Jan 16, 2009 - 07:02 PM

RIP.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 23 2009, 05:55 AM~12790396
> *this is what drugs do to lowrider bike builders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are not lowrider bike builder there a fucken joke


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2009, 11:41 PM~12879313
> *bad news
> 
> Last Active	Jan 16, 2009 - 07:02 PM
> 
> RIP.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 08:13 AM~12863877
> *It's all good carnal, i just really wish all the old ass sorry drama with Tony would end and we could all benefit from the partnership he has with us and all of us would benefit from our resources and prices. So we'll see what the future has in store, but for now u can bet that we are just gettn warmed up and the sky is the limit. Peace.
> *


The sorry ass hate people and competitors have against me will never end bro. People see me as the red headed stepchild they can beat the shit out of. They love clownin on me they love hating on anything I have my hands in its just a fact. Hopefully if everything goes as planned this year I can tell them all to STFU.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 2 2009, 12:49 AM~12879694
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 08:15 AM~12863893
> *Parts we engraved and plated for Ruben from Las Vegas, we are also making him a full line of parts for his Laker themed biked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice. That's some bad ass engraving :thumbsup: Nice to see some new parts posted up every week, not the same old tired ugly ass bullshit I've seen posted up over and over and over and over and over again that other people do :uh:


----------



## ripsta85

what do you guys think ? gegative comments are welcome too they dont hurt just helps for the next project


----------



## mitchell26

looks tight...more pics of the frame :cheesy:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 2 2009, 07:15 AM~12880181
> *looks tight...more pics of the frame :cheesy:
> *


just a before pic


----------



## mitchell26

ohh yeah looks cool, i found a pic of that built up and posted it a few pages back


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 2 2009, 05:41 AM~12880144
> *what do you guys think ?  gegative comments are welcome too they dont hurt  just helps for the next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Some of the nicest fenders I've seen, and striping is bad ass


----------



## ripsta85

took these at night it has silver n gold leafing


----------



## ripsta85

last on at the paint booth if anyone needs more info on the painter PM me everything was done by him and really good on prices


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 2 2009, 05:41 AM~12880144
> *what do you guys think ?  gegative comments are welcome too they dont hurt  just helps for the next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
STRIPING STYLE LOOKS FAMILIAR


----------



## undercover231322

Another import bike thats gonna take BEST DISPLAY, just when some people thought they had the game on lock. You should post the 12' and the 16' inch bike as well


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Feb 2 2009, 11:14 AM~12880936
> *Another import bike thats gonna take BEST DISPLAY, just when some people thought they had the game on lock. You should post the 12' and the 16' inch bike as well
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 2 2009, 08:27 AM~12880621
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> STRIPING STYLE LOOKS FAMILIAR
> *


X2


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2009, 11:06 AM~12881260
> *X2
> *


Everything was done by a guy in Miami you can find him in the Miami topic in post it ride


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 2 2009, 10:48 AM~12879692
> *those are not lowrider bike builder there a fucken joke
> *


x2 Disgrace to the bicycle community :nosad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12889930
> *x2  Disgrace to the bicycle community :nosad:
> *


its been a few years since i seen them kinda bikes in my hood.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2009, 12:24 AM~12879193
> *bahahahhahahahhahahahha
> we kept qouting scenes for bloodsport when he was fighting......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Feb 2 2009, 09:14 AM~12880936
> *Another import bike thats gonna take BEST DISPLAY, just when some people thought they had the game on lock. You should post the 12' and the 16' inch bike as well
> *


yea post them both up.


----------



## REC




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2009, 12:30 AM~12879253
> *he evolved however didnt go out with the knockout....you could see the fustration in him....all that punishment and no return.... bj wimpy ass went four whats another round.... he shouldnt have been celebrating like he got a knockout...dude quit.. Pierre dominated however didnt execute!
> 
> if those were the two tops  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  for each!
> 
> then again a wins a win
> *


hmmm


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:23 AM~12908589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

TONY O SPROCKET *WICKED METAL WORKS CUT AND PLATED*


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12909976
> *TONY O SPROCKET WICKED METAL WORKS CUT AND PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 4 2009, 08:23 PM~12908589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow that's the best airbrushing I seen who did it?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2009, 11:51 PM~12910636
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro how is everything


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2009, 11:52 PM~12910667
> *wow that's the best airbrushing I seen who did it?
> *


its ok..
reminds me of this one


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12909976
> *TONY O SPROCKET WICKED METAL WORKS CUT AND PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## undercover231322

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 09:07 PM~12909976
> *TONY O SPROCKET WICKED METAL WORKS CUT AND PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice :yessad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Feb 5 2009, 12:07 AM~12910879-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wuz up bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REST IN PEACE c.c_@Feb 5 2009, 12:28 AM~12911168
> *nice :yessad:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12909976
> *TONY O SPROCKET WICKED METAL WORKS CUT AND PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit looks complicated


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Feb 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12917589
> *damn that shit looks complicated
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

WE TAKING OVER IN MARYLAND!


----------



## charger24

what other cars u got in the club?


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2009, 09:52 PM~12910667
> *wow that's the best airbrushing I seen who did it?
> *


Steve Nunez


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 07:52 PM~12937480
> *what other cars u got in the club?
> *


US HOMIE WE GOT 3 RIDES THIS ONE RITE HERE MATCHES UR RADICAL BIKE !


----------



## charger24

NOT EXACTLY BUT I LIKE IT ALWAYS GOT LUV FOR THE OLDER MONTES REGALS AND CUTLASSES MIGHT JUST SCOOP ONE UP FOR SHITS AND GRINS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 08:05 PM~12937600
> *NOT EXACTLY BUT I LIKE IT ALWAYS GOT LUV FOR THE OLDER MONTES REGALS AND CUTLASSES  MIGHT JUST SCOOP ONE UP FOR SHITS AND GRINS
> *


YEAH NOT XACTLY BUT A LIL SOMETHING! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 11:12 PM~12938047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats slick


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:12 PM~12938047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mad props John, cause i personally know how hard it is to get the body that straight, bodywork the shit out of it, primer n sand, base n sand, pearl/kandy n sand, clear n sand, kolor sand and buff the shit out of it and there ur go. Very ill work John. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright as promised here's sum pics of this weeks work. As u can see we've been busy as hell as always. It's 11 pm and i'm still kuttn on the waterjet,lol. 


Plaques we had engraved and Goldplated
























Another plaque we got back from Speedy , this one's for Soriano from Fresno.









More chrom work we got back from Speedy, rear end for Gbody welded powerballs on round tube to the rear end. 

















Finished Speedy's front upper and lower a arms. Beautifull. 

















Mando got down on this bike have 4more to paint. 

















Milled some more dumps on our CNC machine. :biggrin: 

















Plaques that arrived for me to Cad to spec (i love it when peeps just send me plaques and money no questions asked, that's faith )









Tony i know ur gonna like this one, this is the banner i see everymorning when i go to my little office we made in the back of the display shop.








TNT till the wheels fall off!!!!
More backn plates i made.









Where most of the Cad/Design take place and where i'm at when most of u call me to complain bout Tony,hahaha. 









Alright almost forgot to add these pics to the mix as well for parts gettn done this week. 
:biggrin: 

Grill emblem for the Expedition we patternd out and installed a setup in will kut out the roof next week. 









bunch of stuff that was kut out during the week









finished the 23 Car club plaques for Kingz have to kut 7 bike plaques now next week


----------



## KrazyKutting

63 wishbone frame we finally finished wrapn and molding as well as weldin 1/4" plates to reinforce the stress points for hydraulics. 











































Dissasemble "Royal Flush" suspension, in the process of designing front upper and lower kustom a arms. Dayummm. :biggrin: 









Last but not least here are half of the 28 plaques we're kutting and goldplatn for KINGZ C.C. 



























Reminder new 09 plaque prices are 130.00 flat for 3/16" chrome finish 14"wide by 10" tall and we NEVER NEVER CHARGE A DESIGN FEE , SETUP CHARGE, MOLD CHARGE OR ANYOTHER LET ME SQUEEZE EVERY PENNY OUT OF U CHARGE,LOL. SO HIT ME UP IF ANY PEEPS NEED THE BEST HOOK UP ON PLAQUES. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Obviously u guys know we're a full service LOWRIDER SHOP that takes alot of pride in what we do but at the same time we actually have fun workn hella hard and are tryn and collaborating everyday to bring forward not only new products but a great attitude and hopefully our work speaks for itself. So if anyone ever has any new ideas in what could be produced or created feel free to call me 619 861 6551 Johnny anytime M-F 7am to 7pm. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

My homie Speedy just called me up right now at 11 30 to tell me he emailed me these pics that our Engraver dropd off with him to be Chromed and 2toned Gold/chorme. Enjoy.

Some rotor covers,stabilizer bar and misc parts for Junior from Midland Texas and some bumpers for 63 "Puro Sabor " from Odessa Texas. 
Will take some close up good shots of these parts when i get em n bout a wk.









































Anyone lookn to get some quality Engraving and GREAT pricin hit me up . Thanks.


----------



## D Twist

*Messin' around with some CNC engraving today!! Thanks bro it turned out sweet!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 8 2009, 05:37 PM~12942790
> *Messin' around with some CNC engraving today!!  Thanks bro it turned out sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2009, 05:39 PM~12942803
> *:thumbsup:
> *


* nothing like stuff done, all in house!* :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 8 2009, 12:34 AM~12939328
> *Obviously u guys know we're a full service LOWRIDER SHOP that takes alot of pride in what we do but at the same time we actually have fun workn hella hard and are tryn and collaborating everyday to bring forward not only new products but a great attitude and hopefully our work speaks for itself.  So if anyone ever has any new ideas in what could be produced or created feel free to call me 619 861 6551 Johnny anytime M-F 7am to 7pm. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


:worship: :worship: DAYMN! 





























Pics of my stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 04:33 PM~12943191
> *:worship:  :worship: DAYMN!
> Pics of my stuff. :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie, u've talkd to me b4 on the phone and u know that i'm a legit dude who only wants to help peeps with their projects and in the process earn a livn so thank u for the compliment. :biggrin: I'll post more pics of more work we did this week that i didnt' have time to do last nite cause i was too tired. considering week doesn't end till Sunday i'll post up what i did today as well so i can post a boatload of more stuff for next week. Cause that's what shops that are busy are supposed to do right????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 8 2009, 05:38 PM~12943232
> *thanx homie, u've talkd to me b4 on the phone and u know that i'm a legit dude who only wants to help peeps with their projects and in the process earn a livn so thank u for the compliment.  :biggrin:  I'll post more pics of more work we did this week that i didnt' have time to do last nite cause i was too tired. considering week doesn't end till Sunday i'll post up what i did today as well so i can post a boatload of more stuff for next week. Cause that's what shops that are busy are supposed to do right????
> *


Already Johnny. I know whats up.


----------



## mr.casper

NICE WEATHER OVER HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITAL!
AZTEC SOULZ LOWRIDER BC/CC MEETING WAS A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 7 2009, 11:10 PM~12939141
> *Alright as promised here's sum pics of this weeks work. As u can see we've been busy as hell as always. It's 11 pm and i'm still kuttn on the waterjet,lol.
> Plaques we had engraved and Goldplated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another plaque we got back from Speedy , this one's for Soriano from Fresno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More chrom work we got back from Speedy, rear end for Gbody welded powerballs on round tube to the rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Speedy's front upper and lower a arms. Beautifull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mando got down on this bike have 4more to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milled some more dumps on our CNC machine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaques that arrived for me to Cad to spec (i love it when peeps just send me plaques and money no questions asked, that's faith )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony i know ur gonna like this one, this is the banner i see everymorning when i go to my little office we made in the back of the display shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT till the wheels fall off!!!!
> More backn plates i made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where most of the Cad/Design take place and where i'm at when most of u call me to complain bout Tony,hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright almost forgot to add these pics to the mix as well for parts gettn done this week.
> :biggrin:
> 
> Grill emblem for the Expedition we patternd out and installed a setup in will kut out the roof next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunch of stuff that was kut out during the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished the 23 Car club plaques for Kingz have to kut 7 bike plaques now next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alrigth added a few more parts to the items done this week :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 7 2009, 11:19 PM~12939224
> *63 wishbone frame we finally finished wrapn and molding as well as weldin 1/4" plates to reinforce the stress points for hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissasemble "Royal Flush" suspension, in the process of designing front upper and lower kustom a arms. Dayummm. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least here are half of the 28 plaques we're kutting and goldplatn for KINGZ C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder new 09 plaque prices are 130.00 flat for 3/16" chrome finish 14"wide by 10" tall and we NEVER NEVER CHARGE A DESIGN FEE , SETUP CHARGE, MOLD CHARGE OR ANYOTHER LET ME SQUEEZE EVERY PENNY OUT OF U CHARGE,LOL.  SO HIT ME UP IF ANY PEEPS NEED THE BEST HOOK UP ON PLAQUES. PEACE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Cisco from Goodtimes Forks and Handlebars for his 26" cruiser, will be plated for Phoenix. :biggrin: 


































Lisa Neu Exposure Handlebars, they are gonna be Krazy when we're done fabricating them. :biggrin: 

























Some small items i kut during the week :biggrin: 









































Whew, gotta get back to work just got another order for 10plaques from Phoenix C C 2toned chrome/gold and engraved. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 10 2007, 10:12 PM~7879454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 8 2009, 08:27 PM~12944217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WEATHER OVER HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITAL!
> AZTEC SOULZ LOWRIDER BC/CC MEETING WAS A GREAT DAY!
> *


i like the g-body


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2009, 09:28 PM~12946572
> *i like the g-body
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY 16in SCHWINN PIXIE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 9 2009, 01:56 AM~12942932
> * nothing like stuff done, all in house!  :biggrin:
> *


That's the critical thing right there cuz if its not done in house and you claim other's work as yours that's a good way to jack up your business :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

my seat from Roy's Upholstery (my dad)


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 9 2009, 08:03 PM~12954336
> *That's the critical thing right there cuz if its not done in house and you claim other's work as yours that's a good way to jack up your business :nosad:
> *


It's more like total control of my product, no outside source. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12955945
> *my seat from Roy's Upholstery (my dad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12955945
> *my seat from Roy's Upholstery (my dad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12955945
> *my seat from Roy's Upholstery (my dad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean work! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks if u need a seat done hit me up


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12955945
> *my seat from Roy's Upholstery (my dad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Clean


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 PM~12956589
> *Clean
> *


thanks i tryed to do something diffrent


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## PHXKSTM

great way to tie in another color 

very nice


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

jobs my dad did


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 8 2009, 07:27 PM~12944217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WEATHER OVER HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITAL!
> AZTEC SOULZ LOWRIDER BC/CC MEETING WAS A GREAT DAY!
> *


LOVE YOUR RIDE I SEE YOU FOOS ARE COMING UP QUICK THATS WHATS UP STAY UP


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 10:32 AM~12961731
> *LOVE YOUR RIDE I SEE YOU FOOS ARE COMING UP QUICK THATS WHATS UP STAY UP
> *


THANKS HOMIE THATS MY HOMEBOYS MANNY RIDE! WE TRYING TO DO SUMTHING! WE KEEP IT STREETS! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2009, 11:36 AM~12961765
> *THANKS HOMIE THATS MY HOMEBOYS MANNY RIDE! WE TRYING TO DO SUMTHING! WE KEEP IT STREETS! :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT IS BAD HOMIE  HAHA SIMON DOGG REPRESENT THE RAZA ALL THE WAY IN MARYLAND :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2009, 11:26 PM~12864009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 09:49 AM~12961876
> * :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up george ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 10 2009, 11:53 AM~12961910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whats up george ??
> *


HAHAHA THERE YOU AGAIN WITH THOSE FACES LOL NOTHING IVE JUST BEEN BUSY POOR BOYLIO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 AM~12961876
> *THAT SHIT IS BAD HOMIE   HAHA SIMON DOGG REPRESENT THE RAZA ALL THE WAY IN MARYLAND  :biggrin:
> *


ONE DAY YA GONNA SE OBAMA SEATING ON ONE OF OUR BIKES JAJAJA! :biggrin:
REPPING MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC N VIRGINIA ALL DA WAY!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12962057
> *ONE DAY YA GONNA SE OBAMA SEATING ON ONE OF OUR BIKES JAJAJA! :biggrin:
> REPPING MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC N VIRGINIA ALL DA WAY!
> *


HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE TAKING OVER QUE NO HAHA, THATS COOL HOMIE STAY ON TOP AND KEEP REPRESENTING TU SABES


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 11:14 AM~12962084
> *HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE TAKING OVER QUE NO HAHA, THATS COOL HOMIE STAY ON TOP AND KEEP REPRESENTING TU SABES
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR UR COMMENTS! U TO HOMIE STAY REPPING TO DA FULLEST!


----------



## Clown Confusion

ALL DONE............................................


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12979427
> *ALL DONE............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres my red


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 PM~12979456
> *theres my red
> *


yup i think i have a lil bit more of that


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 02:46 AM~12980809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 u made that?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 12 2009, 12:02 PM~12982755
> *:0 u made that?
> *


can buy those at a hardware store!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 12 2009, 12:03 PM~12982767
> *can buy those at a hardware store!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ima go get some just for reference were would they be under lol :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 12 2009, 12:07 PM~12982818
> *:0  :cheesy: ima go get some just for reference were would they be under lol :biggrin:
> *


electrical or plumbing section


----------



## 817Lowrider

that seat is bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 12 2009, 10:07 AM~12982818
> *:0  :cheesy: ima go get some just for reference were would they be under lol :biggrin:
> *


They are caps for tubes. They also have square ones. I would look for them at smaller hardware stores where they have all kinds of simple things like pins and little odds and ends. Maybe by where they have the bolts and shit like that. This one was only a dollar and its an inch in diameter but something smaller like 7/8 will work. If anyone needs one, let me know and I will send you one.


----------



## Clown Confusion

i need one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 12 2009, 02:24 PM~12984989
> *i need one
> *


I should have bought like 5 of them.


----------



## Str8crazy80

whats it called? or what dose the package look like?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 13 2009, 01:26 AM~12990927
> *whats it called? or what dose the package look like?
> *


Its just a metal cap. The next time I go buy one I will take more pics. It just comes in a little plastic bag. No name or anything.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 02:46 AM~12980809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that tube thing for? looks interesting.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 13 2009, 12:00 PM~12993921
> *What is that tube thing for? looks interesting.
> *


Its the bracket where the kickstand goes on a Schwinn frame. Alot of people take the kickstand off and leave the hole open. This is just a chrome cap that fills it in.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 01:29 PM~12985023
> *I should have bought like 5 of them.
> *


i need 2 yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2009, 12:19 PM~12994058
> *i need 2 yo.
> *


k


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 11:19 AM~12994061
> *k
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2009, 12:41 PM~12994210
> *
> *


I got your back. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 01:46 PM~12994256
> *I got your back.  :|
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 04:20 PM~12984966
> *They are caps for tubes. They also have square ones. I would look for them at smaller hardware stores where they have all kinds of simple things like pins and little odds and ends. Maybe by where they have the bolts and shit like that. This one was only a dollar and its an inch in diameter but something smaller like 7/8 will work. If anyone needs one, let me know and I will send you one.
> *


 :biggrin: u got more? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 13 2009, 04:08 PM~12996000
> *:biggrin: u got more? :cheesy:
> *


How many you need?


----------



## LowRider_69

1 for focal point


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 14 2009, 01:56 PM~13002110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the twisted wheels? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 12:18 PM~13002265
> *how much for the twisted wheels? :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOT 4 SALE HOMIE JUST TRYING THEM ON TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS ON MY BIKE!>>


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 12:13 PM~12994021
> *Its the bracket where the kickstand goes on a Schwinn frame. Alot of people take the kickstand off and leave the hole open. This is just a chrome cap that fills it in.
> *


nice, thing has to be pretty small ain't it?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 14 2009, 11:56 AM~13002110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 14 2009, 01:20 PM~13002657
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 14 2009, 12:44 PM~13002414
> *nice, thing has to be pretty small ain't it?
> *


1" in diameter.


----------



## RollinBlue

hook me up with one raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 04:04 PM~13003714
> *hook me up with one raul
> *


You got it. I will throw it in with the chainguard.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 06:09 PM~13003734
> *You got it. I will throw it in with the chainguard.
> *


 :thumbsup: soon :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 14 2009, 09:56 AM~13001510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who cut them looks good


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 02:13 PM~12994021
> *Its the bracket where the kickstand goes on a Schwinn frame. Alot of people take the kickstand off and leave the hole open. This is just a chrome cap that fills it in.
> *


Thank you. not used to seeing the bracket of the frame.


----------



## D Twist




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2009, 04:40 AM~13007495
> *who cut them looks good
> *


krazykutting


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 03:04 PM~13003714
> *hook me up with one raul
> *


x2


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 15 2009, 08:18 AM~13007812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 15 2009, 09:10 AM~13008038
> *x2
> *


I will throw one in the box for you. Im shipping it on tuesday for sure.


----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 15 2009, 10:18 AM~13007812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is the section where I got the chrome caps. 










This is what they look like in the package.


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bought 5. 

1 - Clown confution
2 - 76'_SCHWINN
1 - LowRider_69
1 - Stilo-G

I will buy one for RollinBlue later.  


If you buy them, all you have to do is bend the pins with some pliers cause they wont fit out of the package. Dont bend it to much or it will fall out. The one on the left is bent, the right in not.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13011756
> *
> *


koo thanks homie  :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Bogyoke

remember this?








http://www.lowriderbike.com/LRB_0506_Preview_03_z.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 15 2009, 07:09 PM~13011963
> *remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lowriderbike.com/LRB_0506_Preview_03_z.jpg
> *


Is that you?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2009, 11:11 AM~13009275
> *I will throw one in the box for you. Im shipping it on tuesday for sure.
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

whats up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 15 2009, 06:57 PM~13012407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



order is in, I can't wait!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 15 2009, 08:27 PM~13012715
> *order is in, I can't wait!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2009, 07:03 PM~13012462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean who did your seat


----------



## Raguness

Lance Armstrong bike is stolen. FOOKERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 16 2009, 10:38 AM~13016663
> *Lance Armstrong bike is stolen.  FOOKERS
> *


In Sacramento.


----------



## Clown Confusion

wat the hell is fookers


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2009, 08:03 PM~13012462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13016816
> *wat the  hell is fookers
> *


Its the same as "Fuckers" but the people that say it think its funny.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13016816
> *wat the  hell is fookers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol oh ik see sup danny


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2009, 11:03 AM~13016859
> *Its the same as "Fuckers" but the people that say it think its funny.
> *


haha :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13017051
> *haha :uh:
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13016816
> *wat the  hell is fookers
> *


Read a book. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

say it rigth next time


----------



## Raguness

I'll trie.


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol its ok


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 16 2009, 09:41 PM~13022951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


How is it going over there man? Is your fam ok?


----------



## mitchell26

yeah alls good man, i got the flu and its been cold/rainy all week, hate it..need this sun to come back out haha.

how bout you bro?


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2009, 09:03 PM~13012462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that frm henrys


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13024400
> *is that frm henrys
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Clown Confusion

Before..









After......


----------



## Lil Spanks

did you like it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13030139
> *did you like it?
> *


hell yeah thanks it will be at the socios show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13030154
> *hell yeah thanks it will be at the socios show
> *


ill be there with this


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2009, 07:23 PM~13032981
> *ill be there with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lollol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ripsta85

welds are not seen when the bike is complete


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13033511
> *no  welds are not seen when the bike is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that's clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13033511
> *welds are not seen when the bike is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13033511
> *welds are not seen when the bike is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i like that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 16 2009, 11:06 PM~13024315
> *yeah alls good man, i got the flu and its been cold/rainy all week, hate it..need this sun to come back out haha.
> 
> how bout you bro?
> *


all good. are you anywhere near the fires?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 09:07 PM~13033511
> *welds are not seen when the bike is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass. It could be rounded off with a grinder too. damn this game is getting crazy


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12994021
> *Its the bracket where the kickstand goes on a Schwinn frame. Alot of people take the kickstand off and leave the hole open. This is just a chrome cap that fills it in.
> *


i left mine in and bent/cut it so i can still ride it and park it with no worries.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 07:07 PM~13033511
> *welds are not seen when the bike is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i have to say is FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKK!!!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 17 2009, 10:40 PM~13035246
> *i left mine in and bent/cut it so i can still ride it and park it with no worries.
> *


pics?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 16 2009, 08:41 PM~13022951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin fools, im on a boat, who gives a shit :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

hahaha, theyre comedians.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13024400
> *is that frm henrys
> *


no way.


----------



## MR X

look at the mirror :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13040573
> *look at the mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHahaahahhaahahhaah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Police chase that happened this week in Houston


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13035186
> *all good. are you anywhere near the fires?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> 1986? '87?
> 
> Woddy Itson's 24K Gold plated HUTCH TRICKSTAR. :0
> 
> Whatever became of this bike?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13045187
> *
> 1986? '87?
> 
> Woddy Itson's 24K Gold plated HUTCH TRICKSTAR.  :0
> 
> Whatever became of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bought it, melted it down, made me some teef


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13045459
> *i bought it, melted it down, made me some dicks
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13045459
> *i bought it, melted it down, made me some teef
> *


ORLY?


----------



## Steve9663

> 1986? '87?
> 
> Woddy Itson's 24K Gold plated HUTCH TRICKSTAR. :0
> 
> Whatever became of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *its in TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 03:35 PM~13035186
> *all good. are you anywhere near the fires?
> *


sorry man, i missed this.

nah its in a state over..pretty bad though, over 200 people killed and they think it was purposly lit.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Feb 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13046398-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13046554
> *ORLY?
> *


YARLY


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LowRider_69

:0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 01:58 PM~13037292
> *fuckin fools, im on a boat, who gives a shit  :uh:
> *


x2, its rediculous all the music that comes out now :thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 18 2009, 06:58 AM~13037292-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin fools, im on a boat, who gives a shit  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Feb 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13050859
> *x2, its rediculous all the music that comes out now :thumbsdown:
> *


you guys do understand that it is from a comedy show, right? its supposed to be dumb.


----------



## AMB1800

yeah but all the other musics that comes out ain't for comedy shows and theyre still rediculous :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 19 2009, 02:54 PM~13050921
> *yeah but all the other musics that comes out ain't for comedy shows and theyre still rediculous  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 15 2009, 07:09 PM~13011962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2009, 01:49 PM~13050872
> *you guys do understand that it is from a comedy show, right?  its supposed to be dumb.
> *


fo real?
I thought they were serious, I mean look at lil wayne he aint a comedian and he does the exact same thing...
when it comes to hiphop these days only one nigge out there that still puts it down

NaS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ripsta85

bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 06:17 AM~13074552
> *bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, reminds me of perfect score.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 07:17 AM~13074552
> *bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 07:17 AM~13074552
> *bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you build some clean ass bikes dogg :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 07:17 AM~13074552
> *bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do they hold on?? :0


----------



## Stilo-G

double sided tape :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2009, 05:21 PM~13078456
> *double sided tape :dunno:
> *


mocos? :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 04:28 PM~13078515
> *mecos?   :dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just ran out of those.  Fresh out...


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 07:17 AM~13074552
> *bike trims 1st ever? who do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice bike love the steertube piece

reminds me of dzine's bikes


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 22 2009, 01:24 PM~13076407-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice, reminds me of perfect score.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 22 2009, 02:04 PM~13076706
> *I like it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:12 PM~13077204
> *you build some clean ass bikes dogg  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i dont have 2000 bike but all bike i worked on are all clean
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 04:30 PM~13077783
> *how do they hold on??  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 06:21 PM~13078456
> *double sided tape :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this wont come off it will be there for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 22 2009, 06:28 PM~13078515
> *mocos?  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHXKSTM_@Feb 22 2009, 06:54 PM~13078703
> *Very nice bike love the steertube piece
> 
> reminds me of dzine's bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Carlos :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

the back of the windshield it was candy painted and pin-striped dont have pics of the front


----------



## undercover231322

that shit is nice


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 06:51 PM~13079269
> *the back of the windshield it was candy painted and pin-striped dont have pics of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnn that joint looks nice


----------



## ripsta85

no glue or screws holding it up gives it a clean look


> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Feb 23 2009, 01:42 AM~13083248
> *damnnnnn  that  joint looks  nice
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:06 AM~13084244
> *  no glue or screws holding it up gives it a clean look
> *


Here's a last minute bike we got ready for Phoenix, we kut and fabricated all the parts in 2days and will chrome them tomorrow. Damn 3days to completely DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE all these parts. Thats "Krazy",lol. 

These handlebars are so beautifully handcrafted and best TIG welding i've ever seen, anyone who sees these in person will appreciate the HIGH QUALITY CRAFTSMANSHIP. 









































Steer Tub that we threaded on the side for same customer. Again TIG welding is off the chain. :biggrin: 

















Seat Pan and Seat Post that we kreated.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 23 2009, 01:21 PM~13086899
> *Here's a last minute  bike we got ready for Phoenix, we kut and fabricated all the parts in 2days and will chrome them tomorrow. Damn 3days to completely DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE all these parts. Thats "Krazy",lol.
> 
> These handlebars are so beautifully handcrafted and best TIG welding i've ever seen, anyone who sees these in person will appreciate the HIGH QUALITY CRAFTSMANSHIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steer Tub that we threaded on the side for same customer. Again TIG welding is off the chain.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat Pan and Seat Post that we kreated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

Pedals we hooked him up with, these were already kut , he looked in our inventory and swooped them up. 









Axle covers we kreated for him as well. 









Segmented Sprocket we Designed










Some engraving we just finished.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a few more items we engraved that i am taking to Junior from Estillo c.c. in Midland Texas "Skandalac"


----------



## MR.559

clean ass work homie


----------



## KrazyKutting

78 Caprice frame we're wrapping and moldn for Jaime from Rollerz Only Lubbock Texas. :biggrin: Gonna meet up with some more Rollerz homies in Midland tomorrow to discuss when we'll be receiving their cars in our shop. :biggrin: 



























Tahoe packed and loaded with Robert Olivos Engraved/Plated items that i'll be personally delivering to Odessa Tomorrow morning. :biggrin: 









Last but not least here's some Handlebars we did for Juan Thee Artistics that i'll be dropn in off in Tejas. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 23 2009, 01:53 PM~13087176
> *  clean ass work homie
> *


Gracias Gilly, we're just giving it a 100% everyday to keep up with all the big ass orders we're getting and at the same time developing cleaner and cleaner methods for workn with metal. Hit me up in Phoenix carnal so we can meet and chop it up. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 23 2009, 12:58 PM~13087217
> *Gracias Gilly, we're just giving it a 100% everyday to keep up with all the big ass orders we're getting and at the same time developing cleaner and cleaner methods for workn with metal. Hit me up in Phoenix carnal so we can meet and chop it up.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah your stuff is looking bad ass and turning the page on the bike scene
I won't be in phoenix but we can chop it up in San bernadino.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13087262
> *yeah your stuff is looking bad ass and turning the page on the bike scene
> I won't be in phoenix but we can chop it up in San bernadino.
> *


thanks


----------



## ripsta85

here it is 3MONTHs to build 3 months to DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE ENGRAVE,2-TONE PAINT PIN-STRIPE AND BUILD and still time to make the pedals work add trims and windshiled along with down tube and neck (brought to you first by toyshop A long time ago) everything on the bike is custom except for the kickstand :biggrin: except the rims and steering wheel those came off from prophecy didnt have time to take good pic ill do it tomorrow olny thing left to do is cut the chain and add some light  





























might just add this too it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13091416
> *here it is 3MONTHs to build  3 months to DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE ENGRAVE,2-TONE PAINT PIN-STRIPE AND BUILD and still time to make the pedals work add trims and windshiled along with  down tube and neck (brought to you first  by toyshop A long time ago)  everything on the bike is custom except for the kickstand :biggrin: except the rims and steering wheel those came off from prophecy  didnt have time to take good pic ill do it tomorrow olny thing left to do is cut the chain and add some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just add this too it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit danny :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 24 2009, 01:12 PM~13091416
> *here it is 3MONTHs to build  3 months to DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE ENGRAVE,2-TONE PAINT PIN-STRIPE AND BUILD and still time to make the pedals work add trims and windshiled along with  down tube and neck (brought to you first  by toyshop A long time ago)  everything on the bike is custom except for the kickstand :biggrin: except the rims and steering wheel those came off from prophecy  didnt have time to take good pic ill do it tomorrow olny thing left to do is cut the chain and add some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just add this too it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out nice bro, how long have you been working on bikes?
close up's of the rims?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 23 2009, 02:54 PM~13087182
> *
> Last but not least here's some Handlebars we did for Juan Thee Artistics that i'll be dropn in off in Tejas. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13091455-->
> 
> 
> 
> good shit danny :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks danny :biggrin: coudnt do it without the home team rip crew and toyshop
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@Feb 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13091461
> *that came out nice bro, how long have you been working on bikes?
> close up's of the rims?
> *


log time bro im 23 now and i been into lowriders from the age of 8 

i dont like the wheels that much but the owner wanted them on the bike they look good but better wheels could be done or a better job could have been done on them i donr have close up but ill get some


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13091461
> *that came out nice bro, how long have you been working on bikes?
> close up's of the rims?
> *



heres the old bike with the rims and steering wheel


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:43 PM~13091883
> *heres the old  bike with the rims and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a carnival ride


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13091416
> *here it is 3MONTHs to build  3 months to DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE ENGRAVE,2-TONE PAINT PIN-STRIPE AND BUILD and still time to make the pedals work add trims and windshiled along with  down tube and neck (brought to you first  by toyshop A long time ago)  everything on the bike is custom except for the kickstand :biggrin: except the rims and steering wheel those came off from prophecy  didnt have time to take good pic ill do it tomorrow olny thing left to do is cut the chain and add some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just add this too it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 came out clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:12 PM~13091416
> *here it is 3MONTHs to build  3 months to DESIGN,KUT,FABRICATE,PLATE ENGRAVE,2-TONE PAINT PIN-STRIPE AND BUILD and still time to make the pedals work add trims and windshiled along with  down tube and neck (brought to you first  by toyshop A long time ago)  everything on the bike is custom except for the kickstand :biggrin: except the rims and steering wheel those came off from prophecy  didnt have time to take good pic ill do it tomorrow olny thing left to do is cut the chain and add some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just add this too it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deamm it came out clean.. That pump setup looks good (chingon)


----------



## ripsta85

bugs auto art

one of the best painter pin-striper out there


----------



## ripsta85

more from bugs


----------



## ripsta85

BUGS AUTO ART


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 23 2009, 09:47 PM~13091942-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a carnival ride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:57 PM~13092096
> *  came out clean!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Feb 23 2009, 10:16 PM~13092327
> *Deamm it came out clean.. That pump setup looks good (chingon)
> *


  the hydros are from toyshop


----------



## BASH3R

i want one =]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

REST IN PEACE c.c MS13, Yesterday, 10:04 PM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 75
Member No.: 59,254
Joined: Dec 2007



Hey you have a problem with ripsta? if you want we can get in to it you and me mother fucker. you just dont know the people you messing with I can even give you a green light from here, LA MARA. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85

Oh johnny boy when r u going to build a bike to compete with mine I'm sorry ur 12" didn't go for that 4g u were asking for. Or was it 5g :uh: But it's too much I had to tell him he was getting screwed n not to buy it I could build him a better one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 24 2009, 07:12 AM~13095427
> *Oh johnny boy  when r u going to build a bike to compete with mine  I'm sorry ur 12" didn't go for that 4g u were asking for. Or was it 5g  :uh: But it's too much  I had to tell him he was getting screwed n not to buy it  I could build him a better one
> *


im back to building cars. :0


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 08:26 AM~13095481
> *im back to building cars.  :0
> *


That's good for because you can't cut it in the bikes 5g for that 12" are you for real :uh: 
I also build cars let's go at it I got a 86 t-top cutty in the works


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 24 2009, 07:30 AM~13095494
> *That's good for  because you can't cut it in the bikes 5g for that 12" are you for real  :uh:
> I also build cars  let's go at it I got a 86 t-top cutty in the works
> *


thats fine i got a 65 and 66 ss impalas. will be out at magnificos in houston.


----------



## sic713

hno:

them gangsta's are back at it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea the bikes i build didnt win anything last year..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2009, 07:35 AM~13095511
> *hno:
> 
> them gangsta's are back at it
> *


you know how the haterz are sic


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 08:35 AM~13095514
> *yea the bikes i build didnt win anything last year..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ur right it didn't only reason why you took wego was because we did went to any shows from what I remember magnificos top 3 were all from Florida


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 07:36 AM~13095518
> *you know how the haterz are sic
> *


i already know..
thats why i stopped coming to this section...

but i see theres still some lil fat fucks sneak dissin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2009, 07:57 AM~13095651
> *i already know..
> thats why i stopped coming to this section...
> 
> but i see theres still some lil fat fucks sneak dissin
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 24 2009, 07:39 AM~13095541
> *Ur right it didn't only reason why you took wego was because we did went to any shows  from what I remember  magnificos top 3 were all from Florida
> *


I would say something on that comment, but we all know how it went down. If we all can do research on that topic, the answers are right there. " The prize $$ will make up for the gas" hey " We will help you set up". I probably dont have room to talk, cause foR 1 i didnt have a bike there 2 alot of favortism too place there. Oh well cant wait till Magnificos 09 to see those Nice, Radical Bikes coming OUT OF TEXAS. 

John we both seen pics. in other topic you know what we talkin about. 


Ripta you cool homie and I respect you alot, your bike is tight. Let just cool down and lowride homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

uhhhh, i was there, and the top 3 bikes deserved the top 3 spots. no questions asked. favoritism, where?


----------



## mr.casper

*DIS SOMETHING IM DOING 4 MY LIL NIECE SIMPLE STREET CRUISER!
STILL NEED MORE THINGS SO FAR IS LOOKING OK! *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 11:12 AM~13097329
> *I would say something on that comment, but we all know how it went down. If we all can do research on that topic, the answers are right there. " The prize $$ will make up for the gas" hey " We will help you set up". I probably dont have room to talk, cause foR 1 i didnt have a bike there 2 alot of favortism too place there. Oh well cant wait till Magnificos 09 to see those Nice, Radical Bikes coming OUT OF TEXAS.
> 
> John we both seen pics. in other topic you know what we talkin about.
> Ripta you cool homie and I respect you alot, your bike is tight. Let just cool down and lowride homie.
> *


all this started when i said funkytown was the best engraver, cuz he posted pics of parts he engraved


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 24 2009, 12:31 PM~13098137-->
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhh, i was there, and the top 3 bikes deserved the top 3 spots.  no questions asked.  favoritism, where?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :dunno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 01:02 PM~13098364
> *all this started when i said funkytown was the best engraver, cuz he posted pics of parts he engraved
> *


So somebody got butt hurt about whos engraving looked better.?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:burn:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13098545
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:
> So somebody got butt hurt about whos engraving looked better.?
> *


stirrin up shit as usual :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

back to our regularly scheduled programs :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 07:20 AM~13095232
> *REST IN PEACE c.c MS13, Yesterday, 10:04 PM
> Member
> Group: Members
> Posts: 75
> Member No.: 59,254
> Joined: Dec 2007
> Hey you have a problem with ripsta? if you want we can get in to it you and me mother fucker. you just dont know the people you messing with I can even give you a green light from here, LA MARA.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orale!!!!! vato loco shit in the bike section :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2009, 03:17 PM~13099412
> *stirrin up shit as usual :biggrin:
> *



Hey, what can I say. I was bored at work.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13101105
> *Hey, what can I say. I was bored at work.
> *


LMAO


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13091942
> *looks like a carnival ride
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 24 2009, 03:48 PM~13099697-->
> 
> 
> 
> back to our regularly scheduled programs :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 06:38 PM~13101350
> *LMAO
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:38 PM~13102018
> *
> WUZ UP HOMIE
> *


chillen dog


----------



## ripsta85

are you serious you must be cockeyed but I posted nothing that funkytown roller engraved are you talking about the forks with the faces the ones you charge 200+ to 2tone because those were done by Cortes buddy so yea tell me what I posted that's his


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13102801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ur work?? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2009, 09:37 PM~13103530
> *Ur work??  :scrutinize:
> *


Yup, Were going to raffle this bike off at our show.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:34 PM~13102801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 that frame cleaned up nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2009, 11:04 PM~13104468
> *:0  that frame cleaned up nice!
> *


Wait till you see it painted.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 12:13 AM~13103936
> *Yup, Were going to raffle this bike off at our show.
> *


Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:24 PM~13111925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://pimpandhost.com/media/simple/10868/3ac9780bb295.gif


----------



## Guezo1

any1 got any custom pedals for sale post pix


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:24 PM~13111925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very true


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Feb 26 2009, 04:28 PM~13115382
> *any1 got any custom pedals for sale post pix
> *


mr.559 has faced pedals and seat post for sale a i believe.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Feb 26 2009, 09:28 AM~13115382
> *any1 got any custom pedals for sale post pix
> *


Take your pick $95 per set plus shipping


----------



## TonyO

Sheet of 1/2" thick steel after cutting a grip of pedals:


----------



## TonyO

All work is done in house. I was at the shop till 3 AM with KrazyKutting cutting and prepping pedals last month for the pedal inventory:


----------



## Raguness

Why didn't you put the pedal in a table vice???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 27 2009, 05:44 AM~13122777
> *Why didn't you put the pedal in a table vice???
> *


Its simple enough to do by hand, no need to go through that effort I'm not grinding them I'm prepping them for the threads to be perfectly TIG welded.

Here's a shot of the threads waiting to go on some pedals


----------



## hotstuff5964

if you ever catch an edge you're gonna wish you took the 3 seconds it takes to put it in a vise :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 26 2009, 08:01 PM~13122940
> *if you ever catch an edge you're gonna wish you took the 3 seconds it takes to put it in a vise :biggrin:
> *


I had that shit happen to me last week. Its healing up real nice.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i almost cut off a thumb when the grinder jumped on me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 09:10 PM~13122998
> *I had that shit happen to me last week. Its healing up real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## PHXKSTM

In the works


Homie Josh's bike, with a little different than norm frame

He wants to know what you guys think.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:35 AM~13125850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:56 AM~13125966
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE
> *


WE REPPING HARD IN WRONG BARRIO BUT WE DONT GIVE A [email protected]!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 02:00 AM~13125999
> *WE REPPING HARD IN WRONG BARRIO BUT WE DONT GIVE A [email protected]!
> 
> 
> *


LOL HELL YEAH DOGG CANT STOP WONT STOP STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:05 AM~13126033
> *LOL HELL YEAH DOGG CANT STOP WONT STOP STAY UP HOMIE
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM WAS THAT OVER THERE??? RAZA IS DEEP AS FUCK OVER THERE HELL YEAH HOMIE WE TAKING OVER :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:09 AM~13126059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT... RAZA TAKING OVER EN EL OTRO LADO :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:11 AM~13126072
> *DAM WAS THAT OVER THERE??? RAZA IS DEEP AS FUCK OVER THERE HELL YEAH HOMIE WE TAKING OVER  :cheesy:
> *


ON THE MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE WE JUST GO DEEP AS HELL TO OTHER BARRIOS REPPING MEXICO TO DA FULLEST!...THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN IF FULL OF MIERDAS? SO WE GO DEEP TO SHOW THEM THAT WE REPRESENT!
















COULDNT FIT ALL IN DIZ PIC!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SE MIRA CHINGON STAYING OVER THERE THATS WHATS UP THOUGH WELL BE STANDING OUT FROM THE REST WHERE EVER WE GO PURO GREEN WHITE AND RED WITH THAT MEXICAN EAGLE YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:18 AM~13126105
> *SE MIRA CHINGON STAYING OVER THERE THATS WHATS UP THOUGH WELL BE STANDING OUT FROM THE REST WHERE EVER WE GO PURO GREEN WHITE AND RED WITH THAT MEXICAN EAGLE YOU KNOW!!!
> *


SIMON KE SI WE REPRESENT ASTA LA MUERTE!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 27 2009, 12:01 AM~13125636
> *In the works
> Homie Josh's bike, with a little different than norm frame
> 
> He wants to know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think your friend needs a new haircut




Jk, different but its cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=404452729


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:36 PM~13129951
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=404452729
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Darin a rapper ahahha


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PHXKSTM

View My Video


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 27 2009, 08:21 PM~13132344
> *View My Video
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I had another grinder accident today.


----------



## mitchell26

last week i was grinding my tank pieces clamped together to get them even on the bench grinder, hit the corner of the piece and it flew outve my hand and into my stomach, and cut me...i think if i was grinding one at a time it wouldved sliced me right open.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 28 2009, 11:35 PM~13141581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 28 2009, 10:33 PM~13142021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13142058
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN

off topic


----------



## mr.casper

I JUST GOT THIS YESTERDAY!...NOT A SCHWINN BUT ITS CLEAN! FRAME STR8 FROM MEXICO!


----------



## mr.casper

ALOT FUKIN SNOW ON MARCH DAM IT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## Guezo1




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 1 2009, 01:35 AM~13142040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heheheh i se some evidence that leads me to beleive its a canuck slut


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:40 AM~13165912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would look clean in deep black with just a tank and some olschool chrome parts, non of that face part bs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 3 2009, 12:26 PM~13166421
> *that would look clean in deep black with just a tank and some olschool chrome parts, non of that face part bs
> *


I will show you what it looks like tomorrow.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 12:27 PM~13166429
> *I will show you what it looks like tomorrow.
> *


ok, what would also look good are some of those realy small halfmoon skirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://punditkitchen.files.wordpress.com/2...litter-size.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lesstime

you want to pass that my way right lol


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:40 AM~13165912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

/END


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2009, 09:37 PM~13185597
> *you want to pass that my way right lol
> *


It doesnt look like that anymore. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime

you said that on the 3rd lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2009, 11:15 AM~13190470
> *you said that on the 3rd lol
> *


I didnt get to finish the grinding on it.  Tonight for sure.


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:40 AM~13165912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 02:11 AM~13198300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


posted a lil something for you guys on your project from project rides  

you will be done in a day!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2009, 12:13 AM~13198311
> *posted a lil something for you guys on your project from project rides
> 
> you will be done in a day!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 02:23 AM~13198365
> *
> *


ELECTRIC G!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 12:11 AM~13198300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that also looks nice , maybee go with the small halfmoon skirts :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 6 2009, 02:39 PM~13202759
> *that also looks nice , maybee go with the small halfmoon skirts  :dunno:
> *


Maybe. :dunno: By the way this is a 16" frame not a 20".


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 10:38 PM~13185615
> *
> 
> /END
> *


*Hook Em!* Now I know where they got that slogan from, bunch of ****


----------



## lesstime

not bad for the 1st time doing somthing like this it for my son tee ball team GO ANGELS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 06:49 PM~13204697
> *Maybe.  :dunno: By the way this is a 16" frame not a 20".
> *


yeah i notticed, thats why I came up with the idea


----------



## OneLowBull

a esta mami se la meto con la fuerza de mi verga de concreto


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 7 2009, 03:20 PM~13211100
> *a esta mami se la meto con la fuerza de mi verga de concreto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint that sum 1's mom dat logs on here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 7 2009, 12:19 AM~13207307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 7 2009, 07:30 PM~13212357
> *aint that sum 1's mom dat logs on here
> *


Noe's mom from back in the day.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Looks like a different color in this pic taken at a Tucson show 3 yrs ago:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Work to commence this week. Reliance frame complete with what appears to be an upside down headtube tag. Plans include filling and skirting frame with 1mm sheetmetal and convert bottom bracket from poxy 3pc "cotter-pins" to 1pc 4" cranks BMX-spec bearings etc. Bondo up, prime, add springer forks, crankset and sell asap. Need cash lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13231092
> *Work to commence this week. Reliance frame complete with what appears to be an upside down headtube tag. Plans include filling and skirting frame with 1mm sheetmetal and convert bottom bracket from poxy 3pc "cotter-pins" to 1pc 4" cranks BMX-spec bearings etc. Bondo up, prime, add springer forks, crankset and sell asap. Need cash lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how's it coming  :biggrin: 
LIL VAGO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

gotta buy a sheet of steel after paycheque arrives, some tube steel for 6 or so bottom bracket conversions, and some beers for encouragment. should get welding thursday nyt so will post progress. if frame is finished after a couple of weeks P/t A/H work ill be happy. 

A few more candidates


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## TonyO

And the race for Club of the Year has begun


----------



## OneLowBull

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

Put in some work on my LAC today. I installed my new CLEA EURO LIGHTS:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:37 PM~13241000
> *Put in some work on my LAC today. I installed my new CLEA EURO LIGHTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry those are just clear lights where do people get this euro clearlight bullshit from :dunno: people need to stop listening to ricers


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 11:41 PM~13232422
> *gotta buy a sheet of steel after paycheque arrives, some tube steel for 6 or so bottom bracket conversions, and some beers for encouragment. should get welding thursday nyt so will post progress. if frame is finished after a couple of weeks P/t A/H work ill be happy.
> 
> A few more candidates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice frames!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 06:37 PM~13241000
> *Put in some work on my LAC today. I installed my new CLEA EURO LIGHTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo art quit with all the bullshit pics. jackass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 10:21 PM~13243846
> *Yo art quit with all the bullshit pics. jackass
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2009, 11:32 PM~13243998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 06:37 PM~13241000
> *Put in some work on my LAC today. I installed my new CLEA EURO LIGHTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Got a sheet of panel steel for $60 and some 2" pipe for bottom bracket conversions, hopefully tomorrow night have some pics of frames all filled out before bondo work begins

more template work tonight


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

weird tank on a girls frame, doesn't look right but it looks factory


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

these frames are the shit. long frame Malvern Star dragsters


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

sharpies and ballpoint to paper and scanner style photoshop concept. fenders are only an idea, will be plasma cut and welded, don't like fibreglass, steel rules


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

O.G. English dragster 3spd Sturmey Archer coffin shifter for my retro dragster/lowrider


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Mar 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13243796-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Mar 10 2009, 10:01 PM~13244382
> *That looks clean  :0
> *



THANKS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2009, 07:13 AM~13246392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD TO PUT SOME SHADES ON TO LOOK AT ALL THAT CHROME......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 03:20 AM~13245772
> *sharpies and ballpoint to paper and scanner style photoshop concept. fenders are only an idea, will be plasma cut and welded, don't like fibreglass, steel rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how I started to design frames. Take a pic of the frame and draw over it.


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0


----------



## MR.559

Vegas super show 08


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ROAR!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2009, 04:13 PM~13251168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROAR!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 05:49 PM~13252610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that mofo has a alien head, down syndrome face, with chupacabra ears! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13252950
> *that mofo has a alien head, down syndrome face, with chupacabra ears! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

anyone want to buy some handle bars?

triple twist and engraved with wholes tapped in the side for mirrors with black powder coated twisted grips


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 12 2009, 05:37 AM~13253171
> *anyone want to buy some handle bars?
> 
> triple twist and engraved with wholes tapped in the side for mirrors with black powder coated twisted grips
> *


Now that you have your custom TNT handlebars you dont need the old ones anymore :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 11 2009, 03:37 PM~13249726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


thats cool as fuck


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2009, 07:42 PM~13253220
> *Now that you have your custom TNT handlebars you dont need the old ones anymore  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

Wow that's really Nice!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## las_crucez




----------



## las_crucez

^^sorry for the shitty pic^^


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so i know how everyone is asking for closeup pics of "Casino Dreamin". so i talked to one of my club members yesterday, and hopefully one of these days he's going to post up close up pics of casino during setup at the super show.  :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 15 2009, 12:35 PM~13285891
> *so i know how everyone is asking for closeup pics of "Casino Dreamin". so i talked to one of my club members yesterday, and hopefully one of these days he's going to post up close up pics of casino during setup at the super show.   :cheesy:
> *


bullshit. :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 03:02 PM~13286717
> *bullshit. :|
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 12:02 PM~13286717
> *bullshit. :|
> *


your face.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 15 2009, 10:35 AM~13285891
> *so i know how everyone is asking for closeup pics of "Casino Dreamin". so i talked to one of my club members yesterday, and hopefully one of these days he's going to post up close up pics of casino during setup at the super show.   :cheesy:
> *


I have close up pics of casino dreamin


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13265691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 15 2009, 01:34 PM~13286917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you again :0 










:uh:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 02:42 PM~13286955
> *you again :0
> :uh:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 15 2009, 01:45 PM~13286964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 02:46 PM~13286969
> *no
> *


eat a dick then cause there aint no stopping me,jump on your nazi sled then a jewdicise yourself


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 15 2009, 01:47 PM~13286977
> *eat a dick then cause there aint no stopping me,jump on your nazi sled then a jewdicise yourself
> *


bitch I said no


----------



## OneLowBull

you can say no all you want but its obvious what youre doing


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 15 2009, 01:50 PM~13286993
> *you can say no all you want but its obvious what youre doing
> *


yeah it is


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 02:51 PM~13286998
> *yeah it is
> *


you know what im gonna do to this topic now dont you


----------



## lowlife-biker

great job, now get from behind your computer and get a life


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13287044
> *great job, now get from behind your computer and get a life
> *


my computer is my job if i get away from it half of jersey might be without power


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

stop the e-violance!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 01:25 PM~13286861
> *I have close up pics of casino dreamin
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Clown Confusion

back in the days


----------



## schwinn1966

it was a nice day so i made these today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13300158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a nice day so i made these today  :biggrin:
> *


Nice... Blacksmith?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2009, 09:56 AM~13303851
> *Nice...  Blacksmith?
> *


lol
no, had the forged pcs. already. i jus drilled it out and welded the pedal threads to it.
pretty easy actually
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

Tribute throwback pic to the guy that showed us the true meaning of raising the bar to achieve your goals no matter what the cost:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 08:57 AM~13323284
> *Tribute throwback pic to the guy that showed us the true meaning of raising the bar to achieve your goals no matter what the cost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN is this gonna be on ebay so i can bid on it :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

ima be taking it on monday to get primered


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 19 2009, 06:14 PM~13329777
> *ima be taking it on monday to get primered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what class will that bike be?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2009, 05:23 PM~13329871
> *what class will that bike be?
> *


semi


----------



## Clown Confusion

finish ur other bike first .


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13329969
> *finish ur other bike first .
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1081327538.html


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 20 2009, 03:14 AM~13329777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ima be taking it on monday to get primered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 03:23 AM~13329871
> *what class will that bike be?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAC_TOWN_@Mar 20 2009, 03:23 AM~13329879
> *semi
> *


Very tough category. You're from Sacramento so you're gonna go against Twisted Habit, one of only two semi custom bikes I know of (Fantasy was the other) to win a Best of Show trophy at a LRM show:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:15 PM~13330357
> *Very tough category.  You're from Sacramento so you're gonna go against Twisted Habit, one of only two semi custom bikes I know of (Fantasy was the other)  to win a Best of Show trophy at a LRM show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












this bike is a 16"

:twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:roflmao: :roflmao: no ware near a 20in


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 20 2009, 04:22 AM~13330415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bike is a 16"
> 
> :twak:
> *


He's still going to hit a roadblock then with my Pirate bike in 16" Semi:


----------



## Clown Confusion

that should be his goal to top that bike now he has something to look forwords to i think im going to build one now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 20 2009, 04:47 AM~13330672
> *that should be his goal to top that bike now he has something to look forwords to i think im going to build one now
> *


Bring it on brotha I want the competition :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

next year clown confusion is not dead yet


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 20 2009, 05:12 AM~13330929
> *next year  clown confusion is not dead yet
> *


You got it brotha 16" or 20" Semi either way I've got one for ya


----------



## Clown Confusion

wat one did u build


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 20 2009, 05:16 AM~13330989
> *wat one did u build
> *


Don't be sleepin on Night Crawler now that bike is gonna get a face lift this year


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool i beat him in 2007 cant wait for the upgrades


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13331021
> *cool i beat him in 2007 cant wait for the upgrades
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 20 2009, 05:20 AM~13331021
> *cool i beat him in 2007 cant wait for the upgrades
> *


Yeah I've only shown it twice and I won 1st 20" Semi at Magnificos in Houston but took 3rd in PHX this year. That bike has some really good parts and engraving on it, it just needs MORE parts cuz it doesn't have any accessories.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13331010
> *Don't be sleepin on Night Crawler now that bike is gonna get a face lift this year
> *


Yea that bike is a tight  FULL CUSTOM not semi.  idk how you get away with it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2009, 05:54 AM~13331351
> *Yea that bike is a tight  FULL CUSTOM not semi.   idk how you get away with it.
> *


Its SEMI :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 06:57 PM~13331377
> *Its SEMI  :angry:
> *


 1-tank, 2-skirts, 3-capped post or kickstand? (or both dont remember), 1/2-cut off seat post.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowlife-biker

never seen this one before...
looks good


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 03:57 AM~13334632
> *never seen this one before...
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its still around and the owner is still a fucking idiot, hes jumped more clubs than a pornstar in a gangbang has jumped dicks


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 20 2009, 03:59 AM~13334654
> *its still around and the owner is still a fucking idiot, hes jumped more clubs than a pornstar in a gangbang has jumped dicks
> *


fuck club hoppers :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13330600
> *He's still going to hit a roadblock then with my Pirate bike in 16" Semi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u did a good job on this one.
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465816 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 04:57 AM~13334632
> *never seen this one before...
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the twist look


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2009, 03:35 PM~13339333
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465816
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ROUND .......................shit i lost count. But D you started this one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13339518
> *ROUND .......................shit i lost count. But D you started this one
> *


fuck that i do not do shit we was just talkinga nd he does not lie tony anyways


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13334632-->
> 
> 
> 
> never seen this one before...
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parts by Manny's Bike shop, the bike was put together by Mike Lopez and sold to this fool in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13334654
> *its still around and the owner is still a fucking idiot, hes jumped more clubs than a pornstar in a gangbang has jumped dicks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy was supposed to join Finest Kreations but he bought the bike from Mike Lopez after he did all the leg work to put it together for him and then bounced as soon as he got the bike, lame! He fucked over the 4 time bike of the year builder after he put all this work into building the bike for him :nosad: :thumbsdown:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 03:10 PM~13334690
> *fuck club hoppers  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 20 2009, 04:06 PM~13334853
> *u did a good job on this one.
> :biggrin:
> *


Thank you sir I know this is your favorite out of my collection :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 06:23 PM~13340285
> *Parts by Manny's Bike shop, the bike was put together by Mike Lopez and sold to this fool in Chicago
> The guy was supposed to join Finest Kreations but he bought the bike from Mike Lopez after he did all the leg work to put it together for him and then bounced as soon as he got the bike, lame! He fucked over the 4 time bike of the year builder after he put all this work into building the bike for him :nosad: :thumbsdown:
> x2
> *


hes not liked in Chicago either


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13331351
> *Yea that bike is a tight  FULL CUSTOM not semi.   idk how you get away with it.
> *


its semi


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13341206
> *its semi
> *


meh.


----------



## KrazyKutting

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Every now and then we even amaze ourselves at TNT :0 


































Sneeky pic of something TNT is gonna flip the script with come San Bernadino!!!























hno: hno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what is that? head tube with cylinders?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2009, 10:05 PM~13342852
> *what is that? head tube with cylinders?
> *


Head tube with electrical accuators, dayum man i cant wait to bust out with all the krazy stuff this build is having and the No BONDO frame we're fabricating. Stay tuned June 7th. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 20 2009, 10:14 PM~13342917
> *Head tube with electrical accuators, dayum man i cant wait to bust out with all the krazy stuff this build is having and the No BONDO frame we're fabricating. Stay tuned June 7th.  :biggrin:
> *


if theres no bondo, you should have some of the frame engraved and plated  that would be nice


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 21 2009, 09:08 AM~13344719
> *if theres no bondo, you should have some of the frame engraved and plated  that would be nice
> *



:0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Mar 21 2009, 08:08 AM~13344719-->
> 
> 
> 
> if theres no bondo, you should have some of the frame engraved and plated  that would be nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2009, 08:34 AM~13344858
> *:0
> *


I like the way u fellas think :biggrin: yeah look at TNT when i posted this first. I told Tony that we took the extra time to weld these clean so Paulie could get excited and give us the green light to continue throughout and to engrave and plate the frame. Shiiiit with some transparent Kandie over the chrome :0 We're still gonna 3D parts on the frame and the we'll have a Magnifying glass available for the judges to be able to see the weld marks on the steel parts we 3d on the frame :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good bro


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 20 2009, 04:59 AM~13334654
> *its still around and the owner is still a fucking idiot, hes jumped more clubs than a pornstar in a gangbang has jumped dicks
> *


i wouldnt want someone whos been in more than one club


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 21 2009, 12:15 PM~13345926
> *i wouldnt want someone whos been in more than one club
> *


i heard he started his own and then left it


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 06:24 PM~13340293
> *Thank you sir I know this is your favorite out of my collection  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
sweet bike...jus the way i woulda done it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

our old play toy lol


----------



## mr.casper

LOWRIDING IN DA EAST COAST NATIONS CAPITOL1


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13349456
> *our old play toy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you post them same pics a couple times a year.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## lowlife-biker

check out this beautifull ride from Majestics Amsterdam chapter (the Netherlands)


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 22 2009, 01:53 PM~13351893
> *check out this beautifull ride from Majestics Amsterdam chapter (the Netherlands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tooooooooooooooo Thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhe Toppppppppppppppppppppppp!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

> Nice looking bikes. would you guys come up to Pa for some shows?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 02:39 AM~13351234
> *you post them same pics a couple times a year.
> *


boo fucking wooo :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> Nice looking bikes. would you guys come up to Pa for some shows?
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah just hit me up n we can roll up there...that like 2hr drive we been all da wayto hamptom just 4 shows...its da love is not bout if is a show bike u know!
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 10:20 AM~13352818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangstuh


----------



## mr.casper

THIS HOW WE REP THE EAST COAST!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMWjRfH3L8A

LOWRIDING IN DA MARYLAND VIRGINIA WASHINGTON DC AREA!
PUTTING US ON THE MAP! WE DONT WAIT 4 SHOWS! WE RYDE TILL DA END


----------



## Clown Confusion

Wal-Mart Greeter
A very loud, unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into Wal-Mart with her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance. 

The Wal-Mart Greeter says "Good morning, and welcome to Wal-Mart. Nice children you have there. Are they twins?" 

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Hell no they ain't. The oldest one's 9 and the other one's 7. Why the hell would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?" 

"I'm neither blind nor stupid", replied the greeter. "I just couldn't believe you got laid twice."


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 23 2009, 09:18 AM~13361283
> *Wal-Mart Greeter
> A very loud, unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into Wal-Mart with her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.
> 
> The Wal-Mart Greeter says "Good morning, and welcome to Wal-Mart. Nice children you have there. Are they twins?"
> 
> The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Hell no they ain't. The oldest one's 9 and the other one's 7. Why the hell would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?"
> 
> "I'm neither blind nor stupid", replied the greeter. "I just couldn't believe you got laid twice."
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MTX686

^^^thats some good shit lol!


----------



## ericg




----------



## Str8crazy80

Anybody got a black and white picture of a blank sproket outline?? I need a picture for a logo I'm makeing and can't find one


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Str8crazy80

Thanks anthony, but I was looking for an outline so I could put a logo in the middle of it


----------



## MTX686

ok im trying to find out what year this sproket was made. its a schwinn and the only numbers on it are

NO. 3477303

heres a pic!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 09:57 PM~13369656
> *ok im trying to find out what year this sproket was made. its a schwinn and the only numbers on it are
> 
> NO. 3477303
> 
> heres a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those came from Schwinn Scramblers in the late 70's. Off of early BMX bikes.


----------



## MTX686

cool man thanks alot!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Mar 23 2009, 02:24 PM~13362999-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MTX686_@Mar 24 2009, 01:34 AM~13370816
> *cool man thanks alot!
> *


----------



## MTX686

is it for a 20 ich? and how about that other sproket u gave me? looks a little bigger!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 23 2009, 01:24 PM~13362999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13351234
> *you post them same pics a couple times a year.
> *


Here's some new pics if you get tired of seein peeps post the same old thing year after year. 

Fresh and new every week that's us:

Charger24's Parts by TNT, CAD by Justdeez









Forks









Fender Braces 









Wheel Trim 










how bout some ball milled tank plugs?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 24 2009, 04:14 AM~13371404
> *is it for a 20 ich? and how about that other sproket u gave me? looks a little bigger!
> *


its 16 inch. the other can be used on 20 inch.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 06:41 PM~13377745
> *Here's some new pics if you get tired of seein peeps post the same old thing year after year.
> 
> Fresh and new every week that's us:
> 
> Charger24's Parts by TNT, CAD by Justdeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel Trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

upcoming projects


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Tank I removed from a Comet girls frame. Retro rat bike


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

New steel for upcoming projects


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Cutting out 3pc cotter pin bottom bracket to replace with BMX spec bottom bracket in order to fit 1pc 4" cranks


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Bottom bracket done, sheet pieces to be welded in to fill frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats pretty coo


----------



## Supreme Bicycle

this is my daily driver,but i got a show bike comin out soon and im lookin for a trike to come out with that one too!
















:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

Getting this bad boy ready for Denver:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:50 AM~13395198
> *Getting this bad boy ready for Denver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a grey mural would look nice


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 PM~13397285
> *a grey mural would look nice
> *


Im doing them in black light shades


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

anyone got a trike kit for sale?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 PM~13397286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahah :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 09:34 PM~13401910
> *hahahahah :rofl:
> *


 :0 oh shit mr mia


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 PM~13401910
> *hahahahah :rofl:
> *


damn long time no see wuz up bro


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KrazyKutting

KARZICON/TNT ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

oooohhhh shhhitt!! :0


----------



## schwinn1966

amazing!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2009, 03:29 AM~13410551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir we not only do Aztec calendar rims for a bike we do anything and everything for cars as well


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2009, 05:35 PM~13410591
> *thank you sir we not only do Aztec calendar rims for a bike we do anything and everything for cars as well
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## GrimReaper

my plaque done my krazykuting getin powdercoated engraved n 2toned


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 28 2009, 11:09 AM~13415409
> *
> 
> *


ohhh damnnn!!!


----------



## syked1

shit WTF wheres the motor stashed at :0


----------



## Supreme Bicycle

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13412312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funni,lol


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Starting with this










And modifications intended. Retaining the original spars/seat stays/chainstays..... Extended dropouts, lowered and extended top tube etc


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 28 2009, 07:09 PM~13415409
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 01:34 PM~13408845
> *KARZICON/TNT ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2009, 10:54 AM~13415998
> *shit WTF wheres the motor stashed at  :0
> *


I'm assuming he's using one of those never flat tubes. So just cut out a section and stick a motor in. :dunno: That's just my guess.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Saturdays work, now filled out, ready for some fine filler then paint very soon


----------



## KrazyKutting

Emilio's "Dropem" krazy sick grill. :0 :biggrin: Karzicon DESIGNED/CADED/KUT/FABRICATED/ENGRAVED n PLATED next


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn dropem gonna have a bad ass grill.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:03 PM~13449235
> *damn dropem gonna have a bad ass grill.
> *



Thanks Juan.......... We just making POWER MOVES over here in the BAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 1 2009, 08:53 PM~13458560
> *Thanks Juan.......... We just making POWER MOVES over here in the BAY
> *


hell yeah. When you bringing it out fool?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:17 PM~13460564
> *hell yeah. When you bringing it out fool?
> *



We were flipin last night, but for the shows it will be out soon. Just waiting on some other parts to come in and waiting on SIC to catch up on some work he has going on over there at his shop. I say MAGNIFICOS dont want to rush things.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 2 2009, 08:33 AM~13462948
> *We were flipin last night, but for the shows it will be out soon. Just waiting on some other parts to come in and waiting on SIC to catch up on some work he has going on over there at his shop. I say MAGNIFICOS dont want to rush things.
> *


cool. we might be there pending on Odessa. if there same day.


----------



## lowlife-biker

grill looks nice brother


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 2 2009, 07:28 AM~13463252-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool. we might be there pending on Odessa. if there same day.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they do them in different dates. I been to odessa and its a hell of a show.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Apr 2 2009, 07:29 AM~13463258
> *grill looks nice brother
> *


Thanks BRO!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon bump TTT :0 :biggrin: All day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































Yes Emilio ur grill is gonn look just as clean and FROSTY homie. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

DAAAAMMMMMM thats fkin quality


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT all day, EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 07:25 PM~13469213
> *Karzicon bump TTT  :0  :biggrin:  All day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Emilio ur grill is gonn look just as clean and FROSTY homie.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks HOMIE. Theres going to be alot of neck breaking in the BAY


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 07:25 PM~13469213
> *Karzicon bump TTT  :0  :biggrin:  All day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Emilio ur grill is gonn look just as clean and FROSTY homie.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 11:39 PM~13486663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you have mor pics ?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Apr 3 2009, 05:25 AM~13469213-->
> 
> 
> 
> Karzicon bump TTT  :0  :biggrin:  All day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Emilio ur grill is gonn look just as clean and FROSTY homie.  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Apr 3 2009, 05:27 AM~13469238
> *DAAAAMMMMMM thats fkin quality
> *


Thanks brotha its too bad other people are too proud to admit it, they'd rather sit there hating and not saying a word but oh well it is what it is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 5 2009, 03:57 PM~13489833
> *  you have mor pics ?
> *


nope, sorry.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2009, 03:10 AM~13504313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double boxies


----------



## GENOCIDE

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2009, 07:10 AM~13504313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Yo.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2009, 06:03 PM~13511150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo.
> *


more please :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2009, 08:03 PM~13511150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo.
> *


buety.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2009, 06:03 PM~13511150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo.
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:03 PM~13511150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo.
> *


----------



## TonyO

Brought to you by TNT.

Head tube box we're developing for a customer that wants to put it on a Mild/Semi bike.  Its costing this guy a grip of $$ but hey he wants what he wants.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 06:35 PM~13521518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by TNT.
> 
> Head tube box we're developing for a customer that wants to put it on a Mild/Semi bike.    Its costing this guy a grip of $$ but hey he wants what he wants.
> *




dont really understand it ... but I think I'll see it one day


----------



## show-bound

http://www.battleaxecycles.com/ 

HAS ANYONE ORDERED FROM THEM


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 06:59 PM~13522298
> *http://www.battleaxecycles.com/
> 
> HAS ANYONE ORDERED FROM THEM
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 8 2009, 09:10 PM~13522432
> *:yes:
> *


how long they take to ship


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 07:13 PM~13522472
> *how long they take to ship
> *


it took about a week to get my parts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 8 2009, 09:13 PM~13522482
> *it took about a week to get my parts
> *


thats what i need to know!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 8 2009, 05:41 PM~13521572
> *dont really understand it ... but I think I'll see it one day
> *


If ur in San Bernadino June 7th u'll get to see it and all the Krazy ass other one of a kind never before been done parts in person. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

THIS GUY MAKNIG CUSTOM WHEELS FOR HELLA CHEAP!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Billet-Aluminum...p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

R.I.P CUTTY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice tat .r.i.p


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass rip brian


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2009, 09:51 AM~13527198
> *R.I.P CUTTY :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2009, 08:51 AM~13527198
> *R.I.P CUTTY :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 11:33 PM~13525055
> *THIS GUY MAKNIG CUSTOM WHEELS FOR HELLA CHEAP!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Billet-Aluminum...p3286.m20.l1116
> *


those ain't custom homie, those are quickspeeds I think


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 9 2009, 02:11 PM~13528880
> *those ain't custom homie, those are quickspeeds I think
> *


????


----------



## show-bound

10gauge steel


----------



## TonyO

Started a new class this week. I got a B in that last class I was doing.

Here's my first posting on Organizational Theory:


----------



## sic713

:ugh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2009, 05:57 AM~13533028
> *:ugh:
> *


What chu know bout organizational theory?


----------



## sic713

i know how to organize my balls in yo mouthhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:02 PM~13533076
> *What chu know bout organizational theory?
> *


shiiiit i cant even organize my damm closet


----------



## sic713

im just fkin around.. 
da fuck u been at tony o..hows business


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 10 2009, 06:05 AM~13533104-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know how to organize my balls in yo mouthhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny :|
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Apr 10 2009, 06:05 AM~13533111
> *shiiiit i cant even organize my damm closet
> *


This class is focused more on teaching theories and concepts organizations can use when managing their company and their people. There are a lot of theories out there, which is mainly taught throughout this entire degree track that I'm in, but its up to the leaders and management team to review what's available and what would work for their organization. 

Most of the people I've seen in the classrooms with me are like VPs of companies, senior instructors at other universities, CEOs, I've seen a few Army COLs, and even a few regular sr. workers like me. I met the IT director at Under Armor from Baltimore at the last colloquia I went to in Dallas last year he's a cool guy. He told me about how he got started with that company and that he already had a nice cush job with some other company when his friend who was like a co-founder convinced him to take the IT director job with them.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2009, 06:10 AM~13533181
> *im just fkin around..
> da fuck u been at tony o..hows business
> *


Doin good brotha. Been hella busy with school and work lately I haven't had much time for anything  Been trying to organize all the customer orders and get them squared away with KrazyKutting, been starting up with this new business I joined at Zrii and getting websites and contacts going with that while trying to research other companies so I can see how they compare, plus doing my regular 9 to 5 working on Joint and Tactical NetOps documentation that I started doing the first week of March..........And some people still think I work at Krispy Kreme makin doghnuts :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 10 2009, 06:14 AM~13533227
> *funny :|
> This class is focused more on teaching theories and concepts organizations can use when managing their company and their people.  There are a lot of theories out there, which is mainly taught throughout this entire degree track that I'm in, but its up to the leaders and management team to review what's available and what would work for their organization.
> 
> Most of the people I've seen in the classrooms with me are like VPs of companies, senior instructors at other universities, CEOs, I've seen a few Army COLs, and even a few regular sr. workers like me. I met the IT director at Under Armor from Baltimore at the last colloquia I went to in Dallas last year he's a cool guy.  He told me about how he got started with that company and that he already had a nice cush job with some other company when his friend who was like a co-founder convinced him to take the IT director job with them.
> *


I also forgot to mention I was in a class wtih this night club owner from NY and he had some pretty bad ass stories to tell about the business side of it and how its not all fun and games you gotta run the books, keep your people paid and happy, and hire the biggest dudes you can find to be bouncers :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2009, 10:51 AM~13527198
> *R.I.P CUTTY :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rip :angel: :angel: nice tatt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OneLowBull

new racing colors, was gonna do skulls but said fuck it why not lace it


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 8 2009, 11:28 PM~13524566
> *If ur in San Bernadino June 7th u'll get to see it and all the Krazy ass other one of a kind never before been done parts in person.  :biggrin:
> *



I'd like to,,, but dont think it gonna happen ..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 01:01 PM~13563002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIK!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 04:01 PM~13563002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 01:01 PM~13563002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From Chicano legacy right?


----------



## BASH3R

:dunno: i found it in pain and body


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 13 2009, 04:22 PM~13563696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of these days im gonna build that exact bike and hang it in my living room


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 02:01 PM~13563002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait till you see the forks for that. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 08:38 PM~13567856
> *Wait till you see the forks for that.  :biggrin:
> *


HAZA DESIGNS :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 09:44 PM~13567950
> *HAZA DESIGNS :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 10:44 PM~13567957
> *
> *


TNT? TOYSHOP?.... WHO :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 10:32 PM~13568544
> *TNT? TOYSHOP?.... WHO :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 02:57 PM~13562960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 05:43 PM~13565019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iv got more pics of it :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 14 2009, 09:34 AM~13571830
> *iv got more pics of it :cheesy:
> *


post em up :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 14 2009, 10:18 AM~13572257
> *post em up  :cheesy:
> *


500$ a piece :|


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 14 2009, 05:34 PM~13571830
> *iv got more pics of it :cheesy:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im still experimenting.


----------



## 817Lowrider

need to have some old school cats show you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 08:23 PM~13578093
> *orly?
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2009, 08:21 AM~13545663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool art


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 09:17 PM~13578008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i almost bought that same thing, just for that!!!!

lemme know if it works.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13579549
> *i almost bought that same thing, just for that!!!!
> 
> lemme know if it works.
> *


It works but theres a problem that I havent figured out yet. I will post pics for everyone this weekend.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 07:27 AM~13579707
> *It works but theres a problem that I havent figured out yet. I will post pics for everyone this weekend.
> *


I've used one of those before to bend conduit for a Basic Installer's Course back in 04. If I find my BIC Book this weekend when I'm putting all my stuff in my trailer I'll look to see what it says about using those. 

The angle you want to bend it at should be marked at the side, it might be tricky trying to use it on a short length of tubing like forks since it has to be long enough for the head to grab it.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

D problem. Is ur still kinkin the metal huh....I use dem a lot u gota use constent pressure......try standin d bender upside dwn onthe pole n bend down d fork toward u....slowly n evenly....dnt let up on d pressure


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13578008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my forks? :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 14 2009, 06:18 PM~13572257
> *post em up  :cheesy:
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY CASINO DREAMIN'???  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 15 2009, 12:03 PM~13584155
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY CASINO DREAMIN'???    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those were the ones I was gonna post after you sent em to me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 05:12 AM~13588356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whatever happened to the first guy that painted that bike? He still owes me a paint job :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2009, 07:15 PM~13588397
> *Whatever happened to the first guy that painted that bike?  He still owes me a paint job  :angry:
> *


i dunno. i just know the guy thats gonna redo it :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 15 2009, 10:03 PM~13584155
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY CASINO DREAMIN'???    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I had a bike people were still talkin about 10 years after his retirement :tears: That bike raised the bar for everyone.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13588356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2009, 07:48 PM~13588854
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my maid comes tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13588979
> *my maid comes tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


whats the LEAN ON THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13588995
> *whats the LEAN ON THE FRAME :biggrin:
> *


$100


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13589050
> *$100
> *


SOLD!!! addy for MO :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13589050-->
> 
> 
> 
> $100
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13589071
> *SOLD!!!  addy for MO :cheesy:
> *


we already know i dibs it i can paypal asap send it with mike :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 15 2009, 11:12 PM~13590313
> *we already know i dibs it i can paypal asap send it with mike :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 11:14 PM~13590345
> *:uh:
> *


who asked you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 15 2009, 11:41 PM~13590705
> *who asked you
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13588417
> *I wish I had a bike people were still talkin about 10 years after his retirement :tears:  That bike raised the bar for everyone.
> *


damn, 10 years already :0 i hope mine will be remembered like that, like your saying it raised the bar, its gonna be considered as a legend in the bike scene


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13590923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 16 2009, 11:42 AM~13591904
> *damn, 10 years already  :0 i hope mine will be remembered like that, like your saying it raised the bar, its gonna be considered as a legend in the bike scene
> *


He probably still has his BOTY trophies in his living room to this day too  I met Mike Sr. and Jr. about 5 years ago and he had 2 of his trophies in his living room next to his TV :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13592606
> *He probably still has his BOTY trophies in his living room to this day too    I met Mike Sr. and Jr. about 5 years ago and he had 2 of his trophies in his living room next to his TV  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 03:00 PM~13608143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a seatpan would kill it that thing is badass


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 05:12 AM~13588356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just saw the TNT business cards in the pic next to the Corona


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 15 2009, 01:03 PM~13584155
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY CASINO DREAMIN'???    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



after all these years


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 04:00 PM~13608143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT YOURS?


----------



## syked1




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 18 2009, 01:16 PM~13615095
> *IS THAT YOURS?
> *


Na I found it in the project rides forum


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2009, 02:53 PM~13615680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!


----------



## syked1

conti kit rim mount/plaque holder


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## show-bound

FN slow in this mug today!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 05:00 PM~13608143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea thats lil brandon bike from lux he lives in louisville i used to sell him parts for it frame is bad ass


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 18 2009, 05:22 PM~13617273
> *FN slow in this mug today!!!
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13615680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's tight. Looks like you got some Dtwist rods in there did he do that kit for you?

Is that 1/8" or 1/4" rod? Are the cages done by hand or catalog ordered?

How many amps you run on the MIG? Was it done with a Miller welder?


----------



## GrimReaper

VIDEO SHOOT 4 MTV YESTERDAY


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2009, 01:43 AM~13619255
> *Damn that's tight.  Looks like you got some Dtwist rods in there did he do that kit for you?
> 
> Is that 1/8" or 1/4" rod?  Are the cages done by hand or catalog ordered?
> 
> How many amps you run on the MIG?  Was it done with a Miller welder?
> *


hey tony, no its not d-twist Its 6mm square stock just regular twist done by hand by someone, and birdcages from a forged steel/fence supply place, that i did assmeble all the parts... i used both a Lincoln flux core machine and a Miller xmt 304 inverter Direct Current multi process power supply. 
P.s. in MIG(GMAW) you dont set the amps, you set the volts cause its a Constant voltage supply. I was running about 17 volts and around 225 Inch Per Minute wire speed on the miller


----------



## syked1

here are the 4 other conti kit bars










































Conti Kit Rim Mount/plaque holder(just the raw pieces and starting assembly):


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13578008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to keep pressure on the foot lever or you will kink the pipe all the time. I use pipe benders at the time all the time.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2009, 09:20 AM~13619412
> *hey tony, no its not d-twist Its 6mm square stock just regular twist done by hand by someone, and birdcages from a forged steel/fence supply place, that i did assmeble all the parts... i used both a Lincoln flux core machine and a Miller xmt 304 inverter Direct Current multi process power supply.
> P.s. in MIG(GMAW) you dont set the amps, you set the volts cause its a Constant voltage supply. I was running about 17 volts and around 225 Inch Per Minute wire speed on the miller
> *


Cool well hey if you need someone to do your plaque for you hit me up. Karzicon/TNT does some of the best plaques out there hands down with the best prices. We just scored an account with one of your club's Cali chapters so hit us up and we'll give ya some good deals.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2009, 10:30 AM~13620414
> *Cool well hey if you need someone to do your plaque for you hit me up.  Karzicon/TNT does some of the best plaques out there hands down with the best prices.  We just scored an account with one of your club's Cali chapters so hit us up and we'll give ya some good deals.
> *


Sorry i got the last sand cast one  Our new ones are going to be laser cut by IDK who maybe PureXTC


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i got your logo on file if you need it jason


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2009, 07:30 AM~13620414
> *Cool well hey if you need someone to do your plaque for you hit me up.  Karzicon/TNT does some of the best plaques out there hands down with the best prices.  We just scored an account with one of your club's Cali chapters so hit us up and we'll give ya some good deals.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

my garage


----------



## noe_from_texas

what kind of board is that danny?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 19 2009, 12:40 PM~13621698
> *what kind of board is that danny?
> *


Enjoi. got a panda and a piece of chicken on the bottom


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, i got a Blind "Bling" black background with teh gold charm of of the blind logo, and my son has a World Industries "detention", then i got him another board, can't remember the name of it though, and then we switched the trucks and wheels to a red and black Think deck


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i was looking at blinds yesterday. my godsons b-day was yesterday, and he wanted a board. ended up getting him one of those kids sized tony hawk's. pretty cool lil board, but cost almost as much as a full size.


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, i had got my son a tony hawk board a while back but he liked it so much he never used it cause he didn't want to scratch, so i put that sucker on ebay


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 01:19 PM~13621540
> *i got your logo on file if you need it jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


actually i would like that one for a pendent


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13621714
> *Enjoi.  got a panda and a piece of chicken on the bottom
> *


sounds cool, Im thinking of buying a new one, I still have my mini world industries deck with flameboy on it from back in the days but it has gotten to small. 
Im thinking of a chocolate or a girl deck, maybee element if I decide to go oldschool :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Took the LAC to a picnic here in h-town.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13624600
> *Took the LAC to a picnic here in h-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 07:11 PM~13624930
> *nice caddy!
> *



Thanks Homie! I seen close ups of your in the post your ride topic for fleetwoods. You have a nice master peice yourself


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:14 PM~13624964
> *Thanks Homie! I seen close ups of your in the post your ride topic for fleetwoods. You have a nice master peice yourself
> *


thank you


i have it torn down right now getting it ready for the summer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13624600
> *Took the LAC to a picnic here in h-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! looking good emilio.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13625016
> *damn! looking good emilio.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: im feelin the striping


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13624663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kneuschitttt!!!!!



new shit for those of you that cant read


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Apr 19 2009, 07:17 PM~13624986-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> i have it torn down right now getting it ready for the summer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tight, im trying to get this 1 completely done for MAGNIFICOS 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13625016
> *damn! looking good emilio.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks juan
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13625064
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  im feelin the striping
> *


Thanks ! Thats my boy SIC 713 putting it down


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13625128
> *kneuschitttt!!!!!
> new shit for those of you that cant read
> *



AND WERE WAS YOU TODAY MR. SUPERSTAR :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

are you going to lift it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13625148
> *AND WERE WAS YOU TODAY MR. SUPERSTAR  :angry:
> *


too fukkn far. club member had bday party for 2 of his kids, in my neighborhood. only 3 blocks away from home all day.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13625172
> *are you going to lift it?
> *



:yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:37 PM~13625248
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13625269
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13624930
> *nice caddy!
> *


x2 that boy sic got down........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13624600
> *Took the LAC to a picnic here in h-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love your caddy homie, sic did a clean job


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 20 2009, 03:26 PM~13631946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 01:28 PM~13631965
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
PARTS SHOULD BE HERE SOON...THIS BIKE WILL BE GIVEN AWAY BY LOW-RIDERS.COM AND STREET NATIONS LC...FOR A GOOD CAUSE! CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Gangsta :biggrin: Karzicon/TNT todos los dias a toda madre!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom fender braces


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom sprockets


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

forks and sissy bar


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I went for a ride on my bucket last night. My bike is FILTHY!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2009, 01:43 PM~13667198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a ride on my bucket last night. My bike is FILTHY!!!!
> *


supposed to pick mine up saturday. I got a AS seat post clamp too. I dont want it though.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:55 AM~13667290
> *supposed to pick mine up saturday. I got a AS seat post clamp too. I dont want it though.
> *


you got a show sunday right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2009, 01:56 PM~13667309
> *you got a show sunday right?
> *


yes sir. why you say?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:55 AM~13667290
> *supposed to pick mine up saturday. I got a AS seat post clamp too. I dont want it though.
> *


why not?


----------



## D Twist

> Interesting piece, what is it? and how big is it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:57 AM~13667319
> *yes sir. why you say?
> *


you gonna get that 2nd place cash??? :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> Interesting piece, what is it? and how big is it?
> 
> 
> 
> What up G, it's a fork for a 20"bike will be on full display June 7th in SNBernadino.  24"long 1"tubing
Click to expand...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 06:42 PM~13670030
> *What up G, it's a fork for a 20"bike will be on full display June 7th in SNBernadino.   24"long 1"tubing
> *


very creative!  I like it because its not just the same old faced parts!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 23 2009, 04:56 PM~13670178
> *very creative!   I like it because its not just the same old faced parts!!
> *


Seriously man coming from u that means alot to us brother!!! I'm relatively new to the lowrider bike scene and have seen the krazy nice twist work u've been puttn out so i know that ur a Craftsman as well and anyone in the Lowridin world that takes their Craftsmanship serious will always have my RESPECT!!! Hope to meet u in person one day at a show and talk shop with u brother. Peace.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13670259
> *Seriously man coming from u that means alot to us brother!!! I'm relatively new to the lowrider bike scene and have seen the krazy nice twist work u've been puttn out so i know that ur a Craftsman as well and anyone in the Lowridin world that takes their Craftsmanship serious will always have my RESPECT!!! Hope to meet u in person one day at a show and talk shop with u brother. Peace.
> *


I'm more impressed what the raw steel parts look like rather than after they are plated, can truely tell what was put into the piece. 
*Hopefully if all my cards fall into place, look for me in Vegas again.* :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> Interesting piece, what is it? and how big is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its going on our 2nd complete frame up build TNT Cruizer. We're not even using crank and head tube housings off any donor frames, straight up going with pipe for those pieces. TNT Cruizer frames are available to anyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

Easy come easy go que no? :dunno:

4 damn times a year out of pocket gets pricey 

Financial aid is for chumps  

J/K :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13542959
> *new racing colors, was gonna do skulls but said fuck it why not lace it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Love the idea of lace! :yes:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13682902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice design carnalito, i'm havn fun Cading it out. Should be done with it tomorrow, i started on it today a little bit, will look kallleeen when i'm done. Gracias homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 04:35 PM~13681006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Str8 masterpiece SAM!!!! great [email protected]#kn job loc's.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 10:48 PM~13683924
> *Nice design carnalito, i'm havn fun Cading it out. Should be done with it tomorrow, i started on it today a little bit, will look kallleeen when i'm done. Gracias homie.
> *













CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13687251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT! :biggrin:
> *


Se mira bien firme el banner carnalito. Almost done with ur CAD work homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 03:44 PM~13687736
> *Se mira bien firme el banner carnalito. Almost done with ur CAD work homie.
> *


Agui esta Carnalito, just so u know i'm still workn on it to connect all the letters but here's the rough draft so u can get a little excited bout what ur boy Krazy Kutting can do. We're the read deal and take pride in the fact that we don't outsource our CAD or Kutting , all done here in house. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 03:55 PM~13687781
> *Agui esta Carnalito, just so u know i'm still workn on it to connect all the letters but here's the rough draft so u can get a little excited bout what ur boy Krazy Kutting can do. We're the read deal and take pride in the fact that we don't outsource our CAD or Kutting , all done here in house.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE GRACIAS CANT WAT TILL DA PLAKA SHINES!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2009, 06:30 PM~13688561
> *DAYUM LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE GRACIAS CANT WAT TILL DA PLAKA SHINES!
> *


Heres the final draft carnalito, again thanks homeboy for letting us be the ONES to handle ur Plaque.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13688615
> *Heres the final draft carnalito, again thanks homeboy for letting us be the ONES to handle ur Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice homie gracias carnal...i think ima get mine personal plaka engraved and chrom3 n gold!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Apr 24 2009, 05:59 PM~13681208
> *Nice! Love the idea of lace!  :yes:
> *


it looked cool when it was done but i knew the judge wasnt going to allow it so i went with plan b the Haro Blunt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## D Twist




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13692541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

IST SHOW AS A CLUB!


----------



## lesstime

in the 1st pic she burnt her you no what lol 2n girl from left


> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 26 2009, 04:28 PM~13694976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IST SHOW AS A CLUB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13698115
> *in the 1st pic she burnt her you no what lol 2n girl from left
> *


 :biggrin: na she didnt she felt it b4 n sed that was cool as cool not hot jajajaja!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:yes: 


yo mike, when you take them pics?


----------



## Clown Confusion

i didnt my homie from Low perfections had them on his myspace


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 28 2009, 11:27 AM~13716043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click



















save


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 26 2009, 04:28 PM~13694976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IST SHOW AS A CLUB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 04:35 PM~13681006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13624600
> *Took the LAC to a picnic here in h-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 28 2009, 01:07 PM~13717173
> *
> *


GOTTA BRING A LIL SOMETHING TO DA EAST-COAST! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

GET READY TO SHOW YOUR BEST! AGAINST THE REST! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 




















CLICK HERE FOR MORE DETAILS AND SHOUT OUT YOURSELF OR YOUR BIKE CLUB IF YOU ARE GOING TO BE REPPIN YOUR STYLE! :nicoderm: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471647


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2009, 06:08 AM~13721936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: :angel: :tears:  :nosad:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2009, 08:08 PM~13721936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


om nom nom nom


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 28 2009, 10:44 PM~13725013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TonyO

After seeing some gorilla snot welds in other places I thought I'd spread some cheer with nice CLEAN welds brought to you by TNT


----------



## TonyO

All TIG welded. This is how you bond metal :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

The moneymaker in action


----------



## TonyO

Clean welds on a custom A Arm


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13716043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wouldnt be here today if the old school didnt pave the way


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 10:37 PM~13760523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13760523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 08:39 PM~13760548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-bike-one-of-a...1QQcmdZViewItem
250414076471


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bicycle-frame...1QQcmdZViewItem
270384189306


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-MADE-20-LOWRIDE...1QQcmdZViewItem
280310107089
Guy wants like 4 bills


----------



## MR.559

my new project :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 3 2009, 12:43 AM~13769207
> *my new project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 12:59 PM~13771279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 12:59 PM~13771279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2009, 05:35 PM~13783522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: 

need a special logo for any thing...one off custom design....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 03:28 PM~13794368
> *:biggrin:
> 
> need a special logo for any thing...one off custom design....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What program do you use to do your logos and stuff?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 05:31 PM~13794390
> *What program do you use to do your logos and stuff?
> *



i use a scanner to import original art into photochop, then use one of the tools to outline and clean up the image, the i save it as a .jpg/bitmap, then open in Adobe illustrator and out line it to transform it into a vector, from what you see, it now can be turned into a DXF, EPS etc for stickers,t-shirts, banners etc....

no matter how small or large the image it will always be crisp...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 03:28 PM~13794368
> *:biggrin:
> 
> need a special logo for any thing...one off custom design....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do a kandy shop customz one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 04:51 PM~13795180
> *i use a scanner to import original art into photochop, then use one of the tools to outline and clean up the image, the i save it as a .jpg/bitmap, then open in Adobe illustrator and out line it to transform it into a vector, from what you see, it now can be turned into a DXF, EPS etc for stickers,t-shirts, banners etc....
> 
> no matter how small or large the image it will always be crisp...
> *


Is it better to use those file formats over jpeg in the long run? Is that better for when you send stuff out to get printed like stickers or shirts, etc?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13795434
> *Is it better to use those file formats over jpeg in the long run? Is that better for when you send stuff out to get printed like stickers or shirts, etc?
> *


dxf is for cad
eps is universal format like jpeg that reads vector...

you want vector for anything you print lke vinyl stickers etc..

you ever blow up a picture, it gets fuzzy, a vector will hold the line true!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 05:17 PM~13795485
> *dxf is for cad
> eps is universal format like jpeg that reads vector...
> 
> you want vector for anything you print lke vinyl stickers etc..
> 
> you ever blow up a picture, it gets fuzzy, a vector will hold the line true!
> *


  Good to know


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 08:22 PM~13797567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i tried this today and its pretty easy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2009, 06:22 AM~13797567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Stair step twist :dunno:


That would be tight on an aztec theme'd bike 

Damn, look at all the other videos. There's a guy doing Dtwist and its not Dtwist :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 09:26 PM~13797629
> *i tried this today and its pretty easy
> *


what did u use for heat?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 5 2009, 08:32 PM~13797711
> *what did u use for heat?
> *


i have a gas and oxygen torch and a oven


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 08:22 PM~13797567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

look at 3:07 :0 :0 

dtwist??


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 5 2009, 09:59 PM~13798838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the longest chain ever lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13798201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at 3:07  :0  :0
> 
> dtwist??
> *


yep. The style has been around forever. D was just the first to incorporate it into Lowrider Bikes.


----------



## BASH3R

:0 gives me an idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

$3000 :uh: 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1156283899.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13799894
> *$3000 :uh:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1156283899.html
> *


Worth every penny.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 02:10 AM~13799917
> *Worth every penny.
> *


this fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:37 AM~13800199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can dig it.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 01:37 AM~13800199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are u showing them my frame :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 6 2009, 07:03 AM~13801450
> *why are u showing them my frame :angry:
> *


b.s. but nice try.


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13799050
> *yep. The style has been around forever. D was just the first to incorporate it into Lowrider Bikes.
> *


yup motorcycle builder Indian Larry would also use the same style twist


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 6 2009, 07:07 AM~13801482
> *lol
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 03:28 PM~13794368
> *:biggrin:
> 
> need a special logo for any thing...one off custom design....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13799894
> *$3000 :uh:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1156283899.html
> *


"IF YOU BUY IT I WILL INCLUDE ALL THE PARTS (NOT SHOES) $3000 YES 3 GRAND"


----------



## Clown Confusion

3000 for that good luck


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:25 AM~13801654
> *yup motorcycle builder Indian Larry would also use the same style twist
> *


My Indian Larry frame


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 04:29 PM~13806930
> *My Indian Larry frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick bro how are you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 06:29 PM~13806930
> *My Indian Larry frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP Indian Larry.  Bad ass bike. when you gonna paint it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 06:29 PM~13806930
> *My Indian Larry frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a rigid frame like that..that style chppers are my favrite..

killer tank!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 03:29 PM~13806930
> *My Indian Larry frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bobbe RIP Indian Larry


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707+May 6 2009, 03:32 PM~13806954-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats sick bro how are you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been good. Trying to finish the Caddy but they cut hours down at work so money is a little tight right now. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:35 PM~13806975
> *RIP Indian Larry.  Bad ass bike. when you gonna paint it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure on the color yet but thinking about painting it like my old lowrider chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:48 PM~13807112
> *i want a rigid frame like that..that style chppers are my favrite..
> 
> killer tank!!
> *


I've had this bike for a few years now. I got the frame, tank, bars, and air ride seat from Larry's shop before he past away.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 08:07 PM~13807948
> *I've been good. Trying to finish the Caddy but they cut hours down at work so money is a little tight right now. How about you?
> Not sure on the color yet but thinking about painting it like my old lowrider chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this bike for a few years now. I got the frame, tank, bars, and air ride seat from Larry's shop before he past away.
> *


simplicity at its finest!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 08:25 AM~13801654
> *yup motorcycle builder Indian Larry would also use the same style twist
> *


the real name for that type of twist is "water twist"


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 06:15 AM~13809524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


that's bad ass I've always wanted a set of cutlery for real. Did DTwist do those or did you find those on a site?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2009, 10:17 PM~13809540
> *that's bad ass I've always wanted a set of cutlery for real.  Did DTwist do those or did you find those on a site?
> *


I googled water twist and that came up. haha


----------



## DA_SQUID

coming to a show near you real soon cats out tha bag :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :yes: street dont think so get a closer look in oklahoma wego tour


----------



## TonyO

Damn just spent a couple hours on this week's homework, the study of Organizational Complexity


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2009, 11:00 PM~13810159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a show near you  real soon  cats out tha bag :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yes: street dont think so  get a closer look in oklahoma wego tour
> *


damn thats some small twist :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 5 2009, 10:30 PM~13797683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stair step twist :dunno:
> That would be tight on an aztec theme'd bike
> 
> Damn, look at all the other videos.  There's a guy doing Dtwist and its not Dtwist  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That twist looks sloppy and random, the technique is very cool and interesting!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13799050
> *yep. The style has been around forever. D was just the first to incorporate it into Lowrider Bikes.
> *


Yes I have never claimed to "invent" the twist, I actually saw Indian Larry do it first.  
Its an old blacksmith technique, but I do it a totally different way that is much easier and turns out symetrical everytime! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 06:30 PM~13808952
> *simplicity at its finest!!!
> *


Thanks, the few bikes that we have done, including motorcycles have all been kept simply.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 6 2009, 06:07 PM~13807948
> *I've been good. Trying to finish the Caddy but they cut hours down at work so money is a little tight right now. How about you?
> Not sure on the color yet but thinking about painting it like my old lowrider chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this bike for a few years now. I got the frame, tank, bars, and air ride seat from Larry's shop before he past away.
> *


----------



## show-bound

around the corner!

bike to design coming as well!


they going to be 25 shipped!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 7 2009, 08:10 AM~13812815
> *That twist looks sloppy and random, the technique is very cool and interesting!
> Yes I have never claimed to "invent" the twist, I actually saw Indian Larry do it first.
> Its an old blacksmith technique, but I do it a totally different way that is much easier and turns out symetrical everytime!  :biggrin:
> *


I know. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2009, 11:00 PM~13810159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a show near you  real soon  cats out tha bag :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yes: street dont think so  get a closer look in oklahoma wego tour
> *


cool. still aint got shit on the madscientwist him self. come check out my twist in Abilene and find a flaw. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 12:34 PM~13828349
> *cool. still aint got shit on the madscientwist him self. come check out my twist in Abilene and find a flaw. :biggrin:
> *



X2 quility and detail!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 01:14 PM~13828144
> *around the corner!
> 
> bike to design coming as well!
> they going to be 25 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats awesome bro!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 8 2009, 04:27 PM~13828840
> *thats awesome bro!
> *


TY
wires and 5:20s!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 04:30 PM~13828867
> *TY
> wires and 5:20s!
> *


how much for a v-neck, half shirt, size Smeedium?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13833322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gay~money and supercuntdog? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 9 2009, 09:38 AM~13835975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 01:14 PM~13828144
> *around the corner!
> 
> bike to design coming as well!
> they going to be 25 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: xl please :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 10:04 AM~13836171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look, its my fingers.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TonyO

I have the sissybar from that bike $150 shipped takes it or I'll take it to San Bern and sell it for $125 

DeathDealer told me he paid over $300 for the chrome alone.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 09:09 AM~13836221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caspers :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13837207
> *caspers :dunno:
> *


no, casper doesnt own anything but a beat down truck.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 11:54 AM~13837264
> *no, casper doesnt own anything but a beat down truck.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2009, 12:55 PM~13837275
> *:0
> *


oh and a house in fresno that he never goes to.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2009, 11:46 AM~13837207
> *caspers :dunno:
> *


I need me one of them racoon tails.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 9 2009, 12:31 PM~13837510
> *I need me one of them racoon tails.
> *


:dunno:



EDIT: just looked at the picture again


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2009, 12:47 PM~13837599
> *:dunno:
> EDIT: just looked at the picture again
> *


ferret tail? screw it put a shark fin on it.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 10:12 AM~13836245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 10 2009, 10:08 AM~13842308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that sits low, nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 10 2009, 08:17 AM~13842351
> *wow that sits low, nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 10 2009, 08:08 AM~13842308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Did you buff it out? looks good mike, let me borrow them handle bars.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Luv that bike.


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2009, 12:44 PM~13836874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sissybar from that bike  $150 shipped takes it or I'll take it to San Bern and sell it for $125
> 
> DeathDealer told me he paid over $300 for the chrome alone.
> *


Do you still have this Tony?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THE SWINE BLUE 16" STREET BIKE


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 01:54 PM~13837264
> *no, casper doesnt own anything but a beat down truck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: with no yab


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

Seat post?? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13858874
> *Seat post?? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: Some shit I saw on the ground.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 03:59 AM~13851920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


bangs my system real good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

I miss this bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:43 PM~13858697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 15 2009, 02:28 PM~13898406
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 11:43 PM~13858697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice double seatpost!


----------



## Drop'em

I got my CUSTOM GRILL today what yal think:


----------



## mitchell26

very nice


----------



## AMB1800

love it :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13900519
> *nice double seatpost!
> *


thats what i taught :0


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 15 2009, 08:51 PM~13901602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :barf:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13900582
> *I got my CUSTOM GRILL today what yal think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out clean fool.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 01:50 PM~13906311
> *came out clean fool.
> *



Thanks Juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 15 2009, 09:51 PM~13901602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like an alien.. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 11:14 AM~13836265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13900582
> *I got my CUSTOM GRILL today what yal think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!! new pics for the KK myspace!


----------



## GrimReaper

MY PLAQUE DONE BY KRAZYKUTTIN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13907905
> *looks like an alien.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2009, 01:44 PM~13836874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sissybar from that bike  $150 shipped takes it or I'll take it to San Bern and sell it for $125
> 
> DeathDealer told me he paid over $300 for the chrome alone.
> *


hmmm.... :nicoderm:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 17 2009, 10:29 AM~13911435
> *hmmm....  :nicoderm:
> *


u scurrrrrrred........ :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## REC




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 17 2009, 10:11 PM~13916636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

RIP problemas


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 17 2009, 06:28 PM~13914454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love rudys work!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 15 2009, 09:51 PM~13901602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u find that bitch


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 17 2009, 03:29 PM~13912749
> *u scurrrrrrred........ :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT TODOS LOS DIAS A TODA MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

LOVIN IT, PUTTN OUT A GRIPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!! OF WORK ALL DAY LONG. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13946525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVIN IT, PUTTN OUT A GRIPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!! OF WORK ALL DAY LONG.  :biggrin:
> *


Never stoppin, never slowin down, never forgotten. Damn that's a triple threat hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 18 2009, 10:44 PM~13929460
> *where did u find that bitch
> *


mars


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13965069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice chopper, I wouldn't call it a lowrider bike but that's just my opinion, maybe a special interest? Maybe moped class? Maybe its a golf cart? :dunno:

:roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 17 2009, 10:11 PM~13916636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: coulda used a lil bit more bondo


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13965069-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@May 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13965121
> *Nice chopper, I wouldn't call it a lowrider bike but that's just my opinion, maybe a special interest?  Maybe moped class? Maybe its a golf cart? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


THERE'S A BIKE IN THAT PIC???? WHERE???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 22 2009, 03:49 PM~13967211
> *THERE'S A BIKE IN THAT PIC???? WHERE???
> *


Somewhere between the fake ass cheeks and legs you can see the wheels :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 22 2009, 04:49 AM~13967211
> *THERE'S A BIKE IN THAT PIC???? WHERE???
> *


seriously i dont see bike.... its probably a *** test to see who notices a bike


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 22 2009, 10:16 AM~13968161
> *seriously i dont see bike.... its probably a *** test to see who notices a bike
> *


thats what I was thinkin' ! :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13965121-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chopper, I wouldn't call it a lowrider bike but that's just my opinion, maybe a special interest?  Maybe moped class? Maybe its a golf cart? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chopper. I wouldnt call it a lowrider bike either. good call. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D [email protected] 22 2009, 07:49 AM~13967211
> *THERE'S A BIKE IN THAT PIC???? WHERE???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAHA What I was thinking. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:44 AM~13967515
> *Somewhere between the fake ass cheeks and legs you can see the wheels :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah some where.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@May 22 2009, 10:16 AM~13968161
> *seriously i dont see bike.... its probably a *** test to see who notices a bike
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13965069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is that!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2009, 11:34 AM~13968884
> *who is that!!!!!
> 
> *


OT Random thread. crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy: 

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## excalibur




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13969371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kinda looks like Eva Mendez no? :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SOME GUERAS G-STRING


----------



## TonyO

Done with this for tonight. :banghead: :burn: :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## mitchell26

thats cause ive beeen drinkin bitch!


----------



## GrimReaper

krazy kuttin


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## mr.casper

nice pics^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MzTinney

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13939116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:37 AM~13800199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color paint is this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 30 2009, 04:10 PM~14047952
> *what color paint is this?
> *


magenta? :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14049152
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 30 2009, 05:21 PM~14048002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only 4 bikes at the show :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14035767
> *thats cause ive beeen drinkin bitch!
> *


*X2*


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 30 2009, 04:21 PM~14048002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


penis?


----------



## TonyO

DQ reply to one of my classmate's responses.

What are your guys' thoughts on critical studies, modernist, and postmodernist views of power, control, and conflict in organizations and their impact? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 31 2009, 05:28 PM~14055179
> *DQ reply to one of my classmate's responses.
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts on critical studies, modernist, and postmodernist views of power, control, and conflict in organizations and their impact? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMN!!!!!* that is "Rocket Scientist Language" :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 1 2009, 03:43 AM~14055301
> *DAMN!!!!! that is "Rocket Scientist Language"   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bROther. I had to post an ammendment though because the instructor asked me to go into it a little further 










Another tidbit about the university is Capella was called "the Harvard of online learning" by a Harvard student. 

Capella won top Platnimum in a competition it participated in against 226 other universities a couple weeks ago for the best integration of IT and online learning in a university.

Capella's graduates have gone on to compete and win in competitions held by the ACM for Best Dissertation among those who applied. 

A Capella graduate was one of three selected dissertations asked to present her research at a prestigious sumit. One of the other two asked to present was from Stanford.

So to peeps that gotta hate on online universities they can all eat it :thumbsdown: :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Big help with this new student forum. Almost everything you need for your dissertation and comprehensive exams at the click of a mouse :thumbsup: Through the school too


----------



## mr.casper

STREET DREAMS LOWRIDER CLUB CAR SHOW/PICNIC!


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 1 2009, 05:15 PM~14064763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET DREAMS LOWRIDER CLUB CAR SHOW/PICNIC!
> *


wasnt you in another club before CLUBHOPPER


----------



## syked1

if anyone wants a crown & fork cad design hit me up a set already designed


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jun 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14065171
> *wasnt you in another club before CLUBHOPPER
> *


CLUB HOPPER BITCH DIS IS MY CLUB


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14066786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

Another fascinating discussion question I wanted to reply to. The results of employee monitoring in the workplace.


----------



## HD Lowrider

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/67LwyuXeasA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/67LwyuXeasA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jun 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14073015
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/67LwyuXeasA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/67LwyuXeasA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


THAT BIKE IS IN NEW YORK OWN BY SOMEOEN IN THE LUNATICS CC


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14073101
> *THAT BIKE IS IN NEW YORK OWN BY SOMEOEN IN THE LUNATICS CC
> *


yup diego :biggrin: j/p


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14067943
> *Another fascinating discussion question I wanted to reply to.  The results of employee monitoring in the workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


come on man, Im really sick of looking at your damn homework. 
everyone that cares about tony O's homework say I......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RIP


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14079319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP
> *


rip brian :angel:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

what do you guys think of this bicycle?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:01 AM~14080864
> *what do you guys think of this bicycle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw that in an issue of easy rider.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:01 AM~14080864
> *what do you guys think of this bicycle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean as fuck but id rather have a lowlow


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 08:13 AM~14081873
> *I saw that in an issue of easy rider.
> *


for reals! did they do a feature on it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14084474
> *for reals! did they do a feature on it?
> *


nah.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 01:58 PM~14084474
> *for reals! did they do a feature on it?
> *


No just a little thing on it. Thats a few years old.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 08:01 AM~14080864
> *what do you guys think of this bicycle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: this is lowriding


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14084740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  brian was a very cool guy, i used to talk with him in chat


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14085157
> *:thumbsdown: this is lowriding
> *


this is a random picture topic rite?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 3 2009, 06:05 PM~14085183
> *  brian was a very cool guy, i used to talk with him in chat
> *


RIP Brian - gone but never forgotten


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 01:41 PM~14053239
> *penis?
> *


x2 :ugh: Thats a dude.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 3 2009, 08:12 PM~14088289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iv seen that lil fucker before, he has his own internet show...
lil fucker looks exactly like that, no photoshop


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14109487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bringin it to Nite Life?


----------



## D Twist

*my frame (work in progress) I'm working on to send to showbound!*


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14109487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color choice. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2009, 06:10 PM~14113479
> *my frame (work in progress) I'm working on to send to showbound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didn't know they had schwinn in Canada....eh
:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 6 2009, 11:42 PM~14115243
> *i didn't know they had schwinn in Canada....eh
> :biggrin:
> *


ya only had them up here in 1972 eh!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2009, 10:44 PM~14115258
> *ya only had them up here in 1972 eh!
> *


glad i could help LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 6 2009, 11:49 PM~14115297
> *glad i could help LOL  :biggrin:
> *


thank you!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2009, 10:54 PM~14115330
> *thank you!
> *


no, thank you!
:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 6 2009, 07:42 PM~14114745
> *Nice color choice.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at first i didn't like those colors together, but once they layed out in some bad ass patterns....welll..... :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2009, 07:10 PM~14113479
> *my frame (work in progress) I'm working on to send to showbound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 01:10 AM~14115918
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 6 2009, 12:53 PM~14112310
> *bringin it to Nite Life?
> *


its not mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2009, 05:10 PM~14113479
> *my frame (work in progress) I'm working on to send to showbound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2009, 09:35 PM~14156596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of that bike mr garrison invents in south park


----------



## AMB1800

BOTY 2009 right there


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 11 2009, 05:12 AM~14158514
> *BOTY 2009 right there
> *


dont forget this bad ass mofuga


----------



## AMB1800

your right... tuff competition :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14161691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14161691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its pics like this that make me hate you a little bit more every time. :angry: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2009, 01:13 PM~14162001
> *Its pics like this that make me hate you a little bit more every time. :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

[/


----------



## show-bound




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 07:48 PM~14164736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more gay shit from the same gay people^^^^^


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 12:02 AM~14167429
> *more gay shit from the same gay people^^^^^
> *


go look in the rollerz c.c. thread. for a minute. there was like 10 pages at a time of str8 **** shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

are you feeling guilty. you dont even know who i was talking about. maybe you need to announce something to lil?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 AM~14167499
> *are you feeling guilty. you dont even know who i was talking about. maybe you need to announce something to lil?
> *


Generally speaking.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 PM~14167530
> *Generally speaking.
> *


so ftw was right :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, texastrike

Sup dog. hows the trike.


----------



## O.C RYDER




----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:13 PM~14167587
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, texastrike
> 
> Sup dog. hows the trike.
> *


Long way from being done


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## Low-Life09

ONE OF MY SUMMER PROJECT FRAMES!!! KEEPING THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK...  

METAL WORK










FIRST DAY OF BODY WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 14 2009, 12:22 PM~14186482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WHY DONT U POST THIS PICS ON THE GOODTIMES SFV TOPIC???OR LETS START A NEW TOPIC OF GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB...BUT LETS NOT POST THE CHAPTER ON THE TITLE ONLY ON THE PICS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 14 2009, 03:06 PM~14187681
> *ONE OF MY SUMMER PROJECT FRAMES!!! KEEPING THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK...
> 
> METAL WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST DAY OF BODY WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm i like those rear drop outs :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 07:18 PM~14188144
> *Damm  i like those rear drop outs :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, i was going to throw on rear skirts also but i said fuck it hahaaa :biggrin: 0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 14 2009, 04:26 PM~14188213
> *thanks homie, i was going to throw on rear skirts also but i said fuck it hahaaa  :biggrin: 0
> *


would look clean either way


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

SO R YOU ALOUD to post anyones shit or just your own? :0


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 07:39 PM~14188330
> *SO R YOU ALOUD to post anyones shit or just your own? :0
> *


anybodys


----------



## Low-Life09

DAY ONE OF BODY WORK..


----------



## skinnischwinn




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

cool cool. well hear are some of the bikes i say are tit.








































i have more pix . but lets see what u think of these bikes from other homies.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 07:57 PM~14188481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: damn i need something like this i'll have two anal holes and two twats to play with :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 14 2009, 07:43 PM~14188363
> *DAY ONE OF BODY WORK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those rear drop outs too, but how are you gonna put the wheel on? can you get it to stretch that far?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 08:49 PM~14188914
> *i like those rear drop outs too, but how are you gonna put the wheel on?  can you get it to stretch that far?
> *


actually im just going to cut out one side like a reg frame so its easier :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 05:57 PM~14188481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the?? bro that is trippy. :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## Low-Life09

DAY 2 MORE BONDO AND SANDING HAHAA ITS GETTING THERE...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14195131
> *DAY 2 MORE BONDO AND SANDING HAHAA ITS GETTING THERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT IF I SHOULD JOIN A CLUB OR RIDE SOLO?? :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

im kinda solo right now.


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14195131
> *DAY 2 MORE BONDO AND SANDING HAHAA ITS GETTING THERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

i hate sanding bondo down im still doing it on the jr. stingray homie 

its getting there


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 17 2009, 05:39 AM~14214802
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> i hate sanding bondo down im still doing it on the jr. stingray homie
> 
> its getting there
> *


----------



## D Twist

*Finished mounting the kit on my brothers chopper we made a while back.
What a blast it is to ride!!*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## lowlife-biker

I love this frame, badass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2009, 08:12 PM~14257608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of my lower bar


----------



## gootch

finaly finished!!! looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## gootch

all i need now r my mufflers!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gootch

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 12:10 PM~14188587
> *cool cool. well hear are some of the bikes i say are tit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have more pix . but lets see what u think of these bikes from other homies.
> *


daaammm ther nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

gootch...... isn't that the place between your ass and your nutsaq?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 22 2009, 09:37 AM~14260633
> *gootch...... isn't that the place between your ass and your nutsaq?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 21 2009, 11:59 AM~14253546
> *I love this frame, badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen this,what happened to it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 22 2009, 04:46 AM~14260038
> *reminds me of my lower bar
> *


cus the same bad-ass did them.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 08:17 PM~14262286
> *cus the same bad-ass did them.
> *


he is kind of a big deal


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 22 2009, 09:37 AM~14260633
> *gootch...... isn't that the place between your ass and your nutsaq?
> *


also known as the taint

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Oct 29 2006, 09:48 AM~6466530
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 22 2009, 01:23 PM~14262338
> *he is kind of a big deal
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 22 2009, 09:37 AM~14260633
> *gootch...... isn't that the place between your ass and your nutsaq?
> *


"EL SARTEN" IN SPANISH


----------



## SAC_TOWN

cold steel


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:01 PM~14267202
> *cold steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen it cruzing florin rd last nigth


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14267262
> *i seen it cruzing florin rd last nigth
> *


yea the guy thats gonna buy it has been cruisin it the last couple of days


----------



## Clown Confusion

thats a lowrider magazine cover car


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14267202
> *cold steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gootch

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 23 2009, 01:37 AM~14260633
> *gootch...... isn't that the place between your ass and your nutsaq?
> *


hell yeah it iz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 11:17 AM~14262286
> *cus the same bad-ass did them.
> *


truff, I designed mine myself tho :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:01 PM~14267202
> *cold steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint is lookin great :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 23 2009, 05:52 AM~14270389
> *truff, I designed mine myself tho  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 02:58 AM~14269987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 23 2009, 03:53 AM~14270390
> *paint is lookin great :0
> *


that paint job is 12 years old :0 :biggrin: still looks good :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2009, 06:30 PM~14276986
> *that paint job is 12 years old  :0  :biggrin: still looks good  :cheesy:
> *


damn 12y thats crazy, looks like it just came out of the paintbooth


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2009, 07:30 PM~14276986
> *that paint job is 12 years old  :0  :biggrin: still looks good  :cheesy:
> *


SHUSH IT BOY LOL JK WHATS UP SACKA


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14283327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 10:22 AM~14283046
> *SHUSH IT BOY LOL JK WHATS UP SACKA
> *


lol :biggrin: nothing much just got home from work :0 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:34 PM~14289079
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 25 2009, 01:54 AM~14291810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## majestic bike club

nice


----------



## majestic bike club

mesage back


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 25 2009, 12:54 AM~14291810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks so nice, try to put some less stuff on the display, it takes the attention away from the bike, make the display simple and clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 AM~14294707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:16 PM~14286411
> *lol  :biggrin: nothing much just got home from work  :0  :cheesy:
> *


OH WHAT YOU WORK NOW WHERE AT


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 25 2009, 07:36 AM~14292253
> *that looks so nice, try to put some less stuff on the display, it takes the attention away from the bike, make the display simple and clean
> *


x2 I cant even see the bikes details.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 25 2009, 11:01 AM~14294853
> *OH WHAT YOU WORK NOW WHERE AT
> *


at my homies body shop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14294707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yall think yall are cool cus yall got 12 inchs?


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 05:00 PM~14303239
> *Yall think yall are cool cus yall got 12 inchs?
> *


i got 12 inchs...in my pants.

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 26 2009, 03:41 AM~14303586
> *i got 12 inchs...in my pants.
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


no ****



















:|


----------



## AMB1800

props to my homie allan for taking this pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 12:00 AM~14303239
> *Yall think yall are cool cus yall got 12 inchs?
> *


I guess...


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2009, 10:08 AM~14303634
> *props to my homie allan for taking this pic
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14303892
> *
> *


THATS MY WALLPAPER AT WORK BRO   

shit is fucked up, i cant get on facebook anymore, i found a way to get on it but i can just see it but not reply and post stuff :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2009, 02:08 AM~14303634
> *props to my homie allan for taking this pic
> 
> 
> *


    

how was the trip with allan?


----------



## AMB1800

he was working on his cadillac so we just chilled there for a couple of hours


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2009, 06:48 AM~14304381
> *he was working on his cadillac so we just chilled there for a couple of hours
> *


souns good


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 AM~14294707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's when i stole arts twisted grips huh?


----------



## D Twist




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 10:48 AM~14306325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup thats art holding it, you can tell by his thumb nails :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

JUST AN IDEA...............................


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1244335377.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2009, 01:57 PM~14329391
> *:0
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1244335377.html
> *





> *going no less then 1000 dollars*





> *the bikes selling for 1,300 or best offer
> *


:|


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14329309
> *JUST AN IDEA...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your bike is my fav lowrider bike homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 26 2009, 10:27 PM~14311772
> *yup thats art holding it, you can tell by his thumb nails  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 29 2009, 02:03 PM~14330611
> *your bike is my fav lowrider bike homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

SORRY I GOT BORD :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## mr.casper

any close up on how the plaka is holding?


----------



## mr.casper

this some quick shit i did to see how it looks n i might get to holes drilled in the cont.kit!


----------



## mr.casper

my carnal payaso...street nations lrc all day everyday!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2009, 06:50 PM~14331714
> *this some quick shit i did to see how it looks n i might get to holes drilled in the cont.kit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U COULD JUST BEND SOME FLAT TWISTE D BARS LIKE I DID ITS EASIER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 29 2009, 05:32 PM~14332773
> *U COULD JUST BEND SOME FLAT TWISTE D BARS LIKE I DID ITS EASIER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i was trying to see how ya mount ya plaques...u bent them rite?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## TonyO

New Tshirt design coming to a show near you. :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 08:36 PM~14332819
> *New Tshirt design coming to a show near you.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEEPS GONA THINK U SELL STOCK LOWRIDER PARTS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 30 2009, 03:37 AM~14332837
> *PEEPS GONA THINK U SELL STOCK LOWRIDER PARTS
> *


Naw this shirt is advertising a lowrider bike company which is what TNT is. This is like the whiteboy version for people who dont even know what a lolo bike is but if I put custom parts on it people will REALLY not know WTF it is they'll be like


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14332874
> *Naw this shirt is advertising a lowrider bike company which is what TNT is.  This is like the whiteboy version for people who dont even know what a lolo bike is but if I put custom parts on it people will REALLY not know WTF it is they'll be like
> *


I disagree with you explanation Im sure it will work out.


----------



## TonyO

I'm surprised people don't like these shirts


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 05:49 PM~14333558
> *I'm surprised people don't like these shirts
> *


i think there sik wid it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14333558
> *I'm surprised people don't like these shirts
> *


Is that what you got from the above statements? Come one man. shirts are bad ass.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 08:36 PM~14332819
> *New Tshirt design coming to a show near you.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 05:54 PM~14333616
> *Is that what you got from the above statements? Come one man. shirts are bad ass.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14332874
> *Naw this shirt is advertising a lowrider bike company which is what TNT is.  This is like the whiteboy version for people who dont even know what a lolo bike is but if I put custom parts on it people will REALLY not know WTF it is they'll be like
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO

I'm going with a black shirt and grey silk screening for the first set. Since its a one color design I can go with any color combo I want for future orders so give me some feedback on what colors you guys think would look good for the shirts :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion

black and grey


----------



## Stilo-G

blue and white


----------



## Stilo-G

black and gold


----------



## 817Lowrider

black and red


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14340576
> *black and red
> *


 :|


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY 16'' SCHWINN PIXIE STREET CUSTOM...................


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14341106
> *MY 16'' SCHWINN PIXIE STREET CUSTOM...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

JUST PRIMED UP MY FRAME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 30 2009, 01:04 PM~14340589
> *:|
> *


you dont like black?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 01:55 AM~14343224
> *you dont like black?
> *


He don't like red :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 01:00 PM~14341106
> *MY 16'' SCHWINN PIXIE STREET CUSTOM...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2009, 03:56 PM~14343911
> *He don't like red :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 1 2009, 09:16 PM~14356746
> *
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14356869
> *
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 1 2009, 09:30 PM~14356888
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


*red rags and body bags*


----------



## Stilo-G

:burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14356970
> *:burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356978
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

ATX


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14357257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats how i wanted to buiilt my frame it looks good! {both} :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Tandom Rat Rod


----------



## D Twist

*Made up this kickstand for a friend's 2007 GSX R *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 6 2009, 09:17 AM~14391772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


almost every pic I see a different club :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14392701
> *almost every pic I see a different club :uh:
> *


lol i didnt notice that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Jul 6 2009, 07:15 PM~14391765-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Jul 6 2009, 09:10 PM~14392701
> *almost every pic I see a different club :uh:
> *


x2 someone needs to photoshop his face with "I'm a big douche bag" on top. He's a club hopper. He bought the bike from Mike Lopez with intention of joining Finest Kreations then he turned his back on us and hopped on some other club's nuts then another and another he's a nut sac rider :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14417709
> *x2  someone needs to photoshop his face with "I'm a big douche bag" on top.  He's a club hopper.  He bought the bike from Mike Lopez with intention of joining Finest Kreations then he turned his back on us and hopped on some other club's nuts then another and another he's a nut sac rider :thumbsdown:
> *


Damn. Some one has some built up animosity.


----------



## lowlife-biker

and fuck that sixfo on black dubs :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 08:05 AM~14419079
> *Damn. Some one has some built up animosity.
> *


No I just hate people who use clubs for what they got and move on to the next club and drain them for what they got. There's been a couple of people like that. :angry:


----------



## TonyO

Team TNT/Karzicon where we don't fake it we just make it.


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 08:29 PM~14417709
> *x2  someone needs to photoshop his face with "I'm a big douche bag" on top.  He's a club hopper.  He bought the bike from Mike Lopez with intention of joining Finest Kreations then he turned his back on us and hopped on some other club's nuts then another and another he's a nut sac rider :thumbsdown:
> *


r u sure , manny said he built this for that dude he has pics.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 11 2009, 12:18 AM~14440882
> *r u sure , manny said he built this for that dude he has pics.
> *


mike lopez and manny is the same builder.so when someone says mike lopez built something,he probally just designed it and manny built it.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2009, 07:39 PM~14438581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Team TNT/Karzicon where we don't fake it we just make it.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+Jul 11 2009, 09:18 AM~14440882-->
> 
> 
> 
> r u sure , manny said he built this for that dude he has pics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2009, 10:28 AM~14441213
> *mike lopez and manny is the same builder.so when someone says mike lopez built something,he probally just designed it and manny built it.
> *


yeah exactly who do you think is the one that made it happen? Do you think that guy walked into Manny's bike Shop and Said "hey I want this bad ass buike built" and zoop zoop Manny came back in an hour with it already made and plated? 

Mike was the key that made that bike happen for the dude and dude just turned around and said "fuck you very much now I'm hoppin on to this club next and see what I can get from them" :thumbsdown:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14195131
> *DAY 2 MORE BONDO AND SANDING HAHAA ITS GETTING THERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



***JUST GOT IT PAINTED...ITS FOR MY HOPPER...  ***


----------



## MR X




----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 05:48 PM~14164736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this bike


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jul 12 2009, 02:31 AM~14447788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY CLOSEUPP PICTURES OF THESE BIKES...


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2009, 02:44 PM~14444360
> *yeah exactly who do you think is the one that made it happen?  Do you think that guy walked into Manny's bike Shop and Said "hey I want this bad ass buike built" and zoop zoop Manny came back in an hour with it already made and plated?
> 
> Mike was the key that made that bike happen for the dude and dude just turned around and said "fuck you very much now I'm hoppin on to this club next and see what I can get from them" :thumbsdown:
> *


i totally agree thats f-up what homeboy did , but a designer is a designer and a builder a builder , props to mike 4 designing and props 2 mannys 4 building :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:23 AM~14457667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 01:23 PM~14457667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the red version better. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The baby blue one was my favorite. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2009, 01:56 PM~14458033
> *The baby blue one was my favorite.  :biggrin:
> *


Ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14458310
> *Ha
> *


You dont like baby blue?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2009, 02:28 PM~14458388
> *You dont like baby blue?
> *


No I dont


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 12:32 PM~14458450
> *No I dont
> *


oh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 11:29 AM~14457748
> *I like the blue version better. :biggrin:
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

im built this for my niece


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14459561
> *me too  :cheesy:
> *


LAME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 04:59 PM~14460135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I like


----------



## REC




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 12:38 AM~14466312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 03:06 AM~14466392
> *DAMN!!!!
> *


[after telling Mary that he's an architect]
Pat Healy: Really, it's only a side thing for my true passion.
Mary: And what's that?
Pat Healy: I work with retards.
Mary: Isn't that a little politically incorrect?
Pat Healy: Yeah, maybe, but hell, no one's gonna tell me who I can and can't work with.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pat Healy: We got this one kid, Mongo... He's got a forehead like a drive-in movie theatre, but he's a good ship. So we don't bust his chops too much. So, one day Mongo gets out of his cage...
Mary: They keep him in a cage?
Pat Healy: Well, it's just an enclosure...
Mary: No, but they keep him confined?
Pat Healy: Right, yeah.
Mary: That's bullshit!
Pat Healy: Well, that's what I said! So, I went out and I got him, uh, I got him a leash.
Mary: A leash?
Pat Healy: Yeah, one of those ones you can hook on the clothesline, and he can run back and forth and, uh, there's plenty of room for him to dig and play. That kid is really, uh, he's really blossomed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ok


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:12 AM~14466415
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 AM~14466408
> *Pat Healy: We got this one kid, Mongo... He's got a forehead like a drive-in movie theatre, but he's a good ship. So we don't bust his chops too much. So, one day Mongo gets out of his cage...
> Mary: They keep him in a cage?
> Pat Healy: Well, it's just an enclosure...
> Mary: No, but they keep him confined?
> Pat Healy: Right, yeah.
> Mary: That's bullshit!
> Pat Healy: Well, that's what I said! So, I went out and I got him, uh, I got him a leash.
> Mary: A leash?
> Pat Healy: Yeah, one of those ones you can hook on the clothesline, and he can run back and forth and, uh, there's plenty of room for him to dig and play. That kid is really, uh, he's really blossomed.
> *


first I was like :biggrin: than I was like :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 14 2009, 05:51 AM~14466903
> *first I was like :biggrin:  than I was like :|
> *


X :|


----------



## TonyO

True true. A little known fact about waterjets is that they do not ruin the hardened property of hardened steel since the metal is not heated up to destroy that property when its being cut.


----------



## TonyO

Tell me what do you see when you're lookin at me? I see the king of bikes *****! J/K :roflmao:


Naw but for real there's nothing quite like the experience of working on your own parts and customer's parts. Being able to CAD, cut, and fabricate anything you want with the tools in the palm of your hand. Oh and not to mention one of the greatest CAD artists that's ever walked the earth who knows the limitations of the machine. KrazyKutting has mad skillz with the CADs :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

way back in the days


----------



## jr mama 66

HELLO JUST PASSIN BYE N WANTED TO GIVE MAJOR PROPS TO EVERY1 ON THIS PAGE ALL UR BIKES R OFF THE HOOK...YALL GOT MAJOR TALENT! IS ANY1 GOT A BIKE 4 SALE NEAR VALLEJO? LOOKIN FOR A BIKE FOR MY 1 YEAR OLD. WE A LOWRIDING FAMILIA N GONNA GET MY LIL SHORTY INVOLVED STARTING WIT A BIKE? LET ME KNOW THANKS!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 14 2009, 02:05 PM~14470887
> *way back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by jr mama 66_@Jul 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14471401
> *HELLO JUST PASSIN BYE N WANTED TO GIVE MAJOR PROPS TO EVERY1 ON THIS PAGE ALL UR BIKES R OFF THE HOOK...YALL GOT MAJOR TALENT! IS ANY1 GOT A BIKE 4 SALE NEAR VALLEJO? LOOKIN FOR A BIKE FOR MY 1 YEAR OLD. WE A LOWRIDING FAMILIA N GONNA GET MY LIL SHORTY INVOLVED STARTING WIT A BIKE? LET ME KNOW THANKS!
> *


If you make it to the Streetlow show in SF on the 2nd of next month I can help you with that.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS FOR THE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

AZ Warchief and Cadillac Jay puttin it down at a show in Tucson sweeping 1st and 2nd place bike


----------



## TonyO

Bankroll version 1.0










Tank that we were originally going to do:










From that to this new and improved design:


----------



## jr mama 66

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 04:20 PM~14473172
> *If you make it to the Streetlow show in SF on the 2nd of next month I can help you with that.
> *


thanks how much $$$$ u askin and do u got any pics? hopefully we will be at that show we got a 66 impala and are in the vallejo car club WAY OF LIFE! we used to be in LETHAL LOWS but that didnt work out. so if u could post or send me sum pics id appreciate it thanks again!


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 14 2009, 12:05 PM~14470887
> *way back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14473258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :angel: :worship:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14523078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bikes from holland, europe


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## MR.559

lil homie Jake laying down some lines for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2009, 04:47 PM~14553217
> *lil homie Jake laying down some lines for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms




----------



## TonyO




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2009, 08:45 PM~14565854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY LOOKING BUT I LIKE IT. TO RIDE AROUND.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GABINO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Went home to visit my Mom & Dad this past weekend. These are some old bikes my Mom has. I took them out of the garage and took a couple of pics. Said she wants to restore to original.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like them both. usually nonschwinns are shaped funny but these look real good.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 09:32 AM~14578407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was the '92 bike of the years but it look diffrent in 92.


----------



## thomy205

for sale $500 ObO




























I'LL EVEN TOSS IT THE CHROME FRAME NO COST


----------



## TonyO

TNT quality


----------



## PHXKSTM

customer's bike i just added the chain


----------



## D Twist

*This was at a motorcycle show I went to.*


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 12:23 PM~14457667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i made that one :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 4 2007, 02:37 PM~7403635
> *no more bullshit juan im sick of it
> *


truff


----------



## 817Lowrider

> All ready for some bondo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2009, 04:05 PM~14647321
> *truff
> *


What crackin my potna? ss bars?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 1 2009, 07:27 PM~14648341
> *What crackin my potna? ss bars?
> *


shit man. i totally forgot. been a little busy :happysad:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## SAC_TOWN

sandin down my dads pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i got some 26 in ape hanger handle bars for sale. pretty much brand new. i bought them from a store for a bike that i never finished so i didnt use them

ill let anyone have them for 15 bucks. shit if yo get them soon ill give em to u for 10

they are just taking up space


----------



## 19stratus97

how is this last post a random picture topic?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 3 2009, 08:48 PM~14666158
> *how is this last post a random picture topic?
> *


a post to prevent making another topic for a single bike part :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 19stratus97

how bout this one chief....
Maybe post parts here?
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 3 2009, 10:50 PM~14667879
> *how bout this one chief....
> Maybe post parts here?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i apparently didnt see that. and i did post in there


the reason i posted in here was because i know lots of people look in here :uh: :uh: 


slow your role buddy


----------



## 19stratus97

its all good. Im sure people look in the classifieds to see what other people are selling.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

but i must admit, you got me with that link :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

lol...peace


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 10:18 PM~14668176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wat your mom told you Art


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14668176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 4 2009, 01:40 AM~14668360
> *:angry:
> *


I know man its a sad epidemic.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14668405
> *I know man its a sad epidemic.
> *


specially for juan he has to eat about 30 pounds during every meal


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 01:48 AM~14668414
> *specially for juan he has to eat about 30 pounds during every meal
> *


I get your trying to be humorous but how does that statement make sence?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:58 PM~14668461
> *I get your trying to be humorous but how does that statement make sence?
> *


you suffer of hunger more than anybody else... maybe i should dumb it down a bit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2009, 03:47 PM~14553217
> *lil homie Jake laying down some lines for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Team TNT/Karzicon Chillin at the shop by the machine where magic is made


----------



## TonyO

Bankroll's skeleton


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

yo tonyo u got da rolrs only pik of da guy inda club wit his prosteik leg up inda air?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 5 2009, 06:20 AM~14677010
> *yo tonyo u got da rolrs only pik of da guy inda club wit his prosteik leg up inda air?
> *


Yeah that's Paulie AKA 66 Rollerz Only that pic is in the Rollerz Only topic in the bike forum here.


----------



## TonyO

KrazyKutting and TonyO choppin up new ideas for parts and business at dinner.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 08:23 PM~14677043
> *Yeah that's Paulie  AKA 66 Rollerz Only  that pic is in the Rollerz Only topic in the bike forum here.
> *


u no wut time frame dat pik was takn? 2 mak it a lil easyr 2 find sinc search feture is down


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 5 2009, 06:34 AM~14677189
> *u no wut time frame dat pik was takn? 2 mak it a lil easyr 2 find sinc search feture is down
> *


Around Vegas Super Show last October


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

This is a new Plating method that TNT will be offering to it's Platinum clientel, 2tone plating (chrome and Kandie Powder Coating) seeing this stuff in the sunlight is insane!!!! N yes we can Triple plate (chrome/gold/kandie powdercoating) Here at Karzicon n TNT we don't fake it we just make it. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Kustom goose necks


----------



## KrazyKutting

When Karzicon/TNT is not busy buildn bikes.............


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 4 2009, 09:48 PM~14677364
> *This is a new Plating method that TNT will be offering to it's Platinum clientel, 2tone plating (chrome and Kandie Powder Coating) seeing this stuff in the sunlight is insane!!!! N yes we can Triple plate (chrome/gold/kandie powdercoating) Here at Karzicon n TNT we don't fake it we just make it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful! :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2009, 01:48 PM~14677364
> *This is a new Plating method that TNT will be offering to it's Platinum clientel, 2tone plating (chrome and Kandie Powder Coating) seeing this stuff in the sunlight is insane!!!! N yes we can Triple plate (chrome/gold/kandie powdercoating) Here at Karzicon n TNT we don't fake it we just make it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yeah, looks sweet.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 5 2009, 06:20 AM~14677010
> *yo tonyo u got da rolrs only pik of da guy inda club wit his prosteik leg up inda air?
> *


here you go homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 09:08 PM~14677621
> *here you go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

dat pik always maiks me smile :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I keep forgetting to post these pics I took from the Imperials show last month. I will be posting more when I get a chance. This is the butterfly trike and yes its for sale and no I dont know how much cause the guy wouldnt say.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

bikes out of manny's right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678779
> *bikes out of manny's right?
> *


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 4 2009, 07:48 PM~14677364
> *This is a new Plating method that TNT will be offering to it's Platinum clientel, 2tone plating (chrome and Kandie Powder Coating) seeing this stuff in the sunlight is insane!!!! N yes we can Triple plate (chrome/gold/kandie powdercoating) Here at Karzicon n TNT we don't fake it we just make it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!! THATS INSANE AND RITE DOWN MY ALLEY FOR MY BUILD


----------



## TonyO

Forks I sold to a homie in FL a couple years ago


----------



## TonyO

Vicmarcos' trike with TNT parts, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 11:08 PM~14679556
> *Forks I sold to a homie in FL a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks dangerous :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Its nice to be able to go to a shop and cut anything you want. 

Yes sir, TNT is doing big thangs.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14679567
> *looks dangerous :cheesy:
> *


Very. They're sleek but deadly.


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## TonyO

Funkytown Roller your bike will be bad ass when you get some rimz so get with me and we'll make it happen.


----------



## TonyO

At the lab


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 AM~14679583
> *Very.  They're sleek but deadly.
> *


Like Vagina. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 5 2009, 08:35 PM~14688729
> *Like Vagina. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jul 12 2009, 02:31 AM~14447788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic dogg


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl9S0ftzlfM...player_embedded


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 AM~14679604
> *At the lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you work full time at the shop?
you guys realy pulled it together as biggest and best metal works shop i know!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2009, 05:42 PM~14734210
> *you work full time at the shop?
> you guys realy pulled it together as biggest and best metal works shop i know!
> *


I make a cameo appearance once in a while but I work another job full time 4 hours away  KrazyKutting is there 24/7 hit him up anytime he doesn't sleep :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2009, 10:22 PM~14678636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 NOW THATS DETAIL!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 11 2009, 02:07 AM~14733360
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl9S0ftzlfM...player_embedded
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 11 2009, 06:42 PM~14739604
> *
> *


OLD SCHOOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My homies bike!


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14765444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 10:48 PM~14775646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GASP!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 01:50 AM~14775655
> *GASP!!!!!!
> *


lol

took 300 pic to weed those out..lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 12:53 AM~14775685
> *lol
> 
> took 300 pic to weed those out..lol
> *


ANY MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 01:56 AM~14775713
> *ANY MORE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


she was new at it..thier wasnt alot of good ones, might see her in an Impalas magazine layout...
:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 12:59 AM~14775731
> *she was new at it..thier wasnt alot of good ones, might she her in an Impalas magazine layout...
> :cheesy:
> *


OH I SEE  

GOTTA GET ME A COPY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 10:53 PM~14775685
> *lol
> 
> took 300 pic to weed those out..lol
> *


Who was the photographer?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 02:27 AM~14775882
> *Who was the photographer?
> *


family member...hes doing all my photos!


----------



## D Twist

:0 :0 :0 :0 





































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2009, 03:06 PM~14778726
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2009, 03:06 PM~14778726
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 shortening a frame?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 05:18 PM~14778805
> *:0 :0 shortening a frame?
> *


*ya a 24" down to a 20"* :biggrin: 

*That and I know how everyone loves to see a Schwinn all chopped up! *


----------



## 19stratus97

why not just use a 20"??? lol....cant wait to see what you've got under your sleeve on this one.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 PM~14775685
> *lol
> 
> took 300 pic to weed those out..lol
> *


yup, when i do a shoot i walk away with about 300 to 400 its fun to take pics, not fun sorting out the best!


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 15 2009, 07:05 PM~14780535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the "f"? A carmen Electra look-a-like?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2009, 04:11 PM~14779095
> *ya a 24" down to a 20"  :biggrin:
> 
> That and I know how everyone loves to see a Schwinn all chopped up!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: cant wait to see it!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 15 2009, 07:21 PM~14779541
> *why not just use a 20"??? lol....cant wait to see what you've got under your sleeve on this one.
> *


* I didn't want to waste a perfectly good 20" on this project.* :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 10:25 PM~14781152
> *What the "f"? A carmen Electra look-a-like?
> *


that is Carmen Elektra


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 16 2009, 07:44 AM~14783345
> *that is Carmen Elektra
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wait what? No way! How? what? Where, I mean you......how.... What? Pls explain I lost the ability to type all of the sudden?!


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 16 2009, 10:30 AM~14783820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 more pics?? :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 16 2009, 11:53 PM~14787970
> *:0  more pics??  :cheesy:
> *


and bigger plz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

most of these are bikes for Chicago that i took a while ago when lowrider magazine use to come this way... some of them are just bikes that i've seen at car shows. more to come


----------



## It's Johnny

Nobility bike member.... i think he still is.



















http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...64729d59a84.jpg


----------



## It's Johnny

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...60005477940.jpg


----------



## It's Johnny

wat's up my pinche homies..... Somos Uno
























































i got tons more pix. everyone but i gotta go scan them at my boys house and then i'll be back..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 17 2009, 09:22 PM~14798644
> *wat's up my pinche homies..... Somos Uno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn!!! you taking me back wit these pics! these pics are 7or 8 yrs ago :biggrin: the good ol times.


----------



## It's Johnny

yessss sssiirrrr!!!! the one's we can't find are the one's at the last LRM show when ya helped me out set up you member??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2009, 05:06 PM~14778726
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 18 2009, 03:22 PM~14806708
> *yessss sssiirrrr!!!!  the one's we can't find are the one's at the last LRM show when ya helped me out set up you member???  :biggrin:
> *











THIS PIC WAS TAKEN THAT DAY! YOUR BIKE IS RIGHT IN THE BACKGROUND AND MEMBER THAT DAY LOUIES BIKE WAS RIGHT NEXT TO YOU.


----------



## It's Johnny

yup, both of you's were...damn time fly's homie.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 18 2009, 04:31 PM~14807544
> *yup, both of you's were...damn time fly's homie.
> *


YEAH YOU WAS JUST A PINCHE MOCOSO WIT A BADASS BIKE. I GOT PICS AT HOME IM SURE OF THAT DAY. CAUSE THAT WAS DA DAY WE BOTH TOOK A BIKE WIT THAT GUY FROM USO.


----------



## It's Johnny

yea that's right with Kita...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2009, 07:11 PM~14779095
> *ya a 24" down to a 20"  :biggrin:
> 
> That and I know how everyone loves to see a Schwinn all chopped up!
> *


its a 1964 frame too was that a 24'' coppertone


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14808057
> *its a 1964 frame too was that a 24'' coppertone
> *


*it WAS a 24" and I believe that was the original color* :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 18 2009, 07:13 PM~14808083
> *it WAS a 24" and I believe that was the original color  :biggrin:
> *


u can do a chopped 20'' coppertone :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait till u finish it


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 18 2009, 06:26 PM~14808274
> *u can do a chopped 20'' coppertone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> cant wait till u finish it
> *


*COPPERtone...hmmmm....* :biggrin:  
*You gave me a good idea for the "color", thanks!!!*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 18 2009, 07:30 PM~14808335
> *COPPERtone...hmmmm.... :biggrin:
> You gave me a good idea for the "color", thanks!!!
> *


ur welcome homie


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2693/******.gif


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cwplanet

Some random pics of rickshaw bicycle on the streets in India.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 20 2009, 02:59 AM~14820279
> *Some random pics of rickshaw bicycle on the streets in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14820333
> *That's pretty bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


tonyo did u do the sproket for him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 03:10 AM~14820391
> *tonyo did u do the sproket for him :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man I kept trying to get them to do more parts for it but that's all they wanted


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2009, 07:20 PM~14820495
> *Yeah man I kept trying to get them to do more parts for it but that's all they wanted
> *


that sprocket has a pressed edge. Yall do that as well?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 04:10 AM~14821018
> *that sprocket has a pressed edge. Yall do that as well?
> *


***** we can do anything you want


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 19 2009, 06:59 PM~14820279
> *Some random pics of rickshaw bicycle on the streets in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: very interesting


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 19 2009, 04:59 PM~14820279
> *Some random pics of rickshaw bicycle on the streets in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella nice


----------



## schwinn1966

LOL, did this with 100% spray paint for my boy's Scwhinn OCC chopper. 












:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Donk Bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

:buttkick: :nono: :barf: :scrutinize: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 AM~14827403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donk Bike
> *



looks pretty cool, i don't know if i would've done that but.... it looks good.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14827403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donk Bike
> *


Turning must be hard!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

BLVD '52 ON 144 FANS THIS PAST SUNDAY I RODE THIS BITCH FROM BROOKLYN TO MANHATTAN   
WHO SAYS U CANT RIDE RADICALS :0 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN S-2 RELACED TO BODY COUNT THEY ARE DIRTY


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 03:46 PM~14830621
> *BLVD '52 ON 144 FANS  THIS PAST SUNDAY I RODE THIS BITCH FROM BROOKLYN TO MANHATTAN
> WHO SAYS U CANT RIDE RADICALS  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats badass


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 20 2009, 09:05 PM~14832177
> *thats badass
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

Magnificos 2008


----------



## TonyO




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14832747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice sprockets :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2009, 09:08 PM~14832756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificos 2008
> *


Rabbit, Dropem, Taco,Chad, Lil Phx and TonyO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14832756-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificos 2008
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:43 AM~14838878
> *Rabbit, Dropem, Taco,Chad, Lil Phx and TonyO
> *



MY HOMIES................. We gotta take another one this year 2009. There were people missing on this pic. we posted up during the trophy presentation, I think there was 3 or 4 other missing


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 03:46 PM~14830621
> *BLVD '52 ON 144 FANS  THIS PAST SUNDAY I RODE THIS BITCH FROM BROOKLYN TO MANHATTAN
> WHO SAYS U CANT RIDE RADICALS  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't front, if I had a radical I'd ride that bitch to. Whats that about 20 miles??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2009, 11:00 AM~14839070
> *MY HOMIES................. We gotta take another one this year 2009. There were people missing on this pic. we posted up during the trophy presentation, I think there was 3 or 4 other missing
> *


i was there but no one bothered to get me in the pic, haterz..... lol j/k


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:28 AM~14839389
> *i was there but no one bothered to get me in the pic,    haterz..... lol j/k
> *


I seen you but, you were walking up to stage to take a picture of Nico walking back with his award, we will get you on this one for 2009


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: id rather stand alone :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 12:09 PM~14839850
> *:biggrin: id rather stand alone :0
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:43 AM~14838878
> *Rabbit, Dropem, Taco,Chad, Lil Phx and TonyO
> *


snitch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: do you ever have something constructive to say? besides trying to cheerlead my homies?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 22 2009, 12:25 PM~14847270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 08:40 AM~14847053
> *G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> :uh: do you ever have something constructive to say? besides trying to cheerlead my homies?
> *


i think u hav cheerleedn n nutridin confusd


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 22 2009, 04:38 PM~14849405
> *i think u hav cheerleedn n nutridin confusd
> *


my bad. glad to see you admit to being a nut rider


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 08:08 PM~14850742
> *my bad. glad to see you admit to being a nut rider
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 19stratus97

wow....is that photoshopped?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

nope, I got it from myspace.


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2009, 11:54 PM~14852367
> *nope, I got it from myspace.
> *


Link??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Aug 23 2009, 12:22 AM~14852456
> *Link??
> *


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1736388

or

http://www.myspace.com/397524472


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14852287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just saw this on myspace, he calls it the pink panther!


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a sneak pic of Ruben's sons bike, it will be sporting complete set of TNT parts (sissybars,pedals,forks,handlebars,RIMZ,SEAT,continental kit, seatpost,steartube,crown all engraved n a few extra surprises for VEGAS) Also have an ill idea for thee steering wheel. 









concept came to me from being a Kobe enthusiast and always loving the way the Black Mamba smashes the ball in the hoop. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
this is close to what TNT will create


----------



## Clown Confusion

coming out nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-Stars-and-Strap...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 25 2009, 03:58 AM~14872687
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-Stars-and-Strap...id=p3286.c0.m14
> *


i love famous sas, cool shirt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

my daily


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14892898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My favorite band of all time.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 02:43 PM~14899151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite band of all time.
> *


seen them live twice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 27 2009, 02:52 PM~14899266
> *seen them live twice
> *


  Had a couple chances to do so. Dont think I will see them live any time soon.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 24 2009, 07:44 AM~14861641
> *Here's  a sneak pic of Ruben's sons bike, it will be sporting complete set of TNT parts (sissybars,pedals,forks,handlebars,RIMZ,SEAT,continental kit, seatpost,steartube,crown all engraved n a  few extra surprises for VEGAS) Also have an ill idea for thee steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept came to me from being a Kobe enthusiast and always loving the way the Black Mamba smashes the ball in the hoop. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> this is close to what TNT will create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those forks are krazie!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14899151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite band of all time.
> *


who the fuck are those guys?


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 28 2009, 10:41 AM~14909389
> *who the fuck are those guys?
> *


Correct me if I'm wrong but I wanna say Korn?? Don't know shit about rock so...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Korn. Best Nu Metal band ever! IMO


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 10:20 AM~14909921
> *Korn. Best Nu Metal band ever! IMO
> *


KMK on mine


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14909936
> *KMK on mine
> *


First album is the best


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 11:43 AM~14899151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite band of all time.
> *


Awsome pic!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 27 2009, 11:52 AM~14899266
> *seen them live twice
> *


Three times! :cheesy: they put on a awsome show!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 01:21 PM~14909936
> *KMK on mine
> *


come come my lady your my pretty lady your my butter fly suga baby. :uh: 
stillo will be in his room painting...




**** things


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 01:05 PM~14911935
> *come come my lady your my pretty lady your my butter fly suga baby. :uh:
> stillo will be in his room painting...
> **** things
> *


A big potrait of you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 04:32 PM~14912310
> *A big potrait of you
> *


lmao have you seen wedding crashers?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM~14912310
> *A big potrait of you
> *


i bet it takes up the whoooole wall :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 PM~14899266
> *seen them live twice
> *


I seen them once and it was aight. I wouldnt see them again unless they came to a show with some other bands I wanted to see. It would have been cool to see them when they first came out. :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14915264
> *I seen them once and it was aight. I wouldnt see them again unless they came to a show with some other bands I wanted to see. It would have been cool to see them when they first came out.  :thumbsup:
> *


I saw them in 97 with Rob Zombie. Both put on a badass show.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:20 AM~14909921
> *Korn. Best Nu Metal band ever! IMO
> *


not realy no alot about rock, but they look ok (because of the bikes :biggrin: )


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

BLVD '52 BEFORE FRAME WAS DONE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 01:39 PM~14912398
> *lmao have you seen wedding crashers?
> *


ha that movie makes me lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 PM~14916287
> *I saw them in 97 with Rob Zombie. Both put on a badass show.
> *


I have seen rob. he puts on a good show.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## 817Lowrider

yours? ^^^


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jul 12 2009, 02:31 AM~14447788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any one got better pics of the purple and white bike is that air brushed


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Aug 31 2009, 06:21 AM~14931862
> *any one got better pics of the purple and white bike is that air brushed
> *


i'm a member of this french cc(Westbarrio cc) and that's the 16" of my homie icecream.It has airride ,just an old school spray paint with laced patterns and custom wheels.


----------



## slo




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 31 2009, 02:21 AM~14932355
> *i'm a member of this french cc(Westbarrio cc) and that's the 16" of my homie icecream.It has airride ,just an old school spray paint with laced patterns and custom wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it rideable


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

they are not bikes but they are some mean flake jobs.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pics from yesterdays Streetlow show in Costa Mesa. I didnt take that many pics but here you go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2009, 04:24 AM~14940559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are those barbed wire lookin pieces for :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Double crown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:25 PM~14940583
> *What are those barbed wire lookin pieces for :dunno:
> *


ask him at the super show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can anyone guess whos in this pic? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2009, 04:28 AM~14940617
> *ask him at the super show.
> *


Why didnt you ask him when you took the pic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:30 PM~14940645
> *Why didnt you ask him when you took the pic?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:40 PM~14940800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember this


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14940617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ask him at the super show.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14940631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone guess whos in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA DAM NOAH GOT CAUGH SLIPPING LOL


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 09:10 PM~14943722
> *:0  :0  :0
> HAHAHAHAHA DAM NOAH GOT CAUGH SLIPPING LOL
> *


a homie gracias for the water at the show fucken sun was killin me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:13 PM~14943770
> *a homie gracias for the water at the show fucken sun was killin me
> *


OH THAT WAS YOU IN THE LOCS? NO WONDER YOU LOOKED FAMILIAR, MY BAD HOMIE QUE NO ME PRESENTE :biggrin: AND YOURE WELCOME HOMIE NO PROB SEE YOU IN THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 09:18 PM~14943805
> *OH THAT WAS YOU IN THE LOCS? NO WONDER YOU LOOKED FAMILIAR, MY BAD HOMIE QUE NO ME PRESENTE  :biggrin: AND YOURE WELCOME HOMIE NO PROB SEE YOU IN THE NEXT SHOW
> *


Yea see you out there homie


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 06:44 PM~14940861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:04 PM~14941141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14941165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up homies you guys got some bad ass bikes


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 06:36 PM~14940738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice setup


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Sep 1 2009, 01:07 PM~14948294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! very unique!

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 29 2009, 04:53 PM~14920530
> *BLVD '52 BEFORE FRAME WAS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 07:57 PM~14951116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 04:57 PM~14951116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT DAYUM ITS SNOWING IN NY ALREADY HAHAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 1 2009, 08:02 PM~14951168
> *GOT DAYUM ITS SNOWING IN NY ALREADY HAHAHA!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NA THIS PIC IS WHEN I BOUGHT IT IN FEB.
SO DID U END UP SELLIN THE SUPREMES


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

THATS HOW WE ROLL UP HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITOL!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 1 2009, 08:08 PM~14951228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
LA BOMBA 'STA PERRA


WHICH ONE IS URS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 05:05 PM~14951198
> *:biggrin: NA  THIS PIC IS WHEN I BOUGHT IT IN FEB.
> SO DID U END UP SELLIN THE SUPREMES
> *


I KNOW JUST BS AROUND...


NA I STILL HAVE EM I MIGHT PUT 14`S SPOKES 4 NOW N PUT THE SUPREMES IN THE GARAGE 4 NOW I GOT A HOME BOY WITH A 64 THATS WANTS ME TO HOLD EM 4 HIM!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14951244
> *
> LA BOMBA 'STA PERRA
> WHICH ONE IS URS
> *


I TOOK MY BIKES THAT DAY I JUST GOT ME A 87 MONTE!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 1 2009, 08:11 PM~14951274
> *I TOOK MY BIKES THAT DAY  I JUST GOT ME A 87 MONTE!
> *


<<<<<TE VENDO MI FLEETWOOD


----------



## mr.casper

THIS MY BUCKET 4 NOW!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 05:13 PM~14951288
> *<<<<<TE VENDO MI FLEETWOOD
> *


THATS THE KIND OF RIDE I WANT...I WANA FIT ALL MY FAMILY {2 KIDS N MY GIRL} CUANTO AVER SEE VENDO ME MONTE!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 1 2009, 08:17 PM~14951339
> *THATS THE KIND OF RIDE I WANT...I WANA FIT ALL MY FAMILY {2 KIDS N MY GIRL} CUANTO AVER SEE VENDO ME MONTE!
> *


ILL GIVE U A GOOD DEAL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 05:19 PM~14951358
> *ILL GIVE U A GOOD DEAL
> *


AVER AVER CUAL ES? ITS BAGGED RITE?


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14775646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking god damn I wanna get one for my girl friends somebody know where I can find one ebay on other internet shop 

please pm me thanks alex


----------



## mitchell26

hit up show-bound, he made them.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:|


----------



## D Twist




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 2 2009, 10:28 PM~14964988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dtwist pegs????? :0 :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 PM~14965272
> *dtwist pegs????? :0  :0
> *


*I ain't making BMX parts foo!*  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14965364
> *I ain't making BMX parts foo!    :biggrin:
> *


dtwist shotgun shells? :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14965404
> *dtwist shotgun shells? :0
> *


*knobs*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14965430
> *knobs
> *



YOUR A KNOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 2 2009, 11:04 PM~14965447
> *YOUR A KNOB!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

*I guess you don't want your parts then?* :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Sep 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14951641
> *fucking god damn I wanna get one for my girl friends somebody know where I can find one ebay on other internet shop
> 
> please pm me thanks alex
> *


ask show-bound!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 2 2009, 09:04 PM~14965447
> *YOUR A KNOB!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Sep 3 2009, 12:05 AM~14965454-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *I guess you don't want your parts then?*  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> wait a mintue....ain't I doin' parts for YOU???? :biggrin: :biggrin: *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Sep 3 2009, 03:39 PM~14971040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*DAYUM!!!! LOOKS LIKE SHE CAN USE A KNOB!!*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2009, 11:39 AM~14971040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gasp!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14964988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Clean!!!  are they grips for a lil tiger or 12"?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 4 2009, 02:45 AM~14978402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 HOLYSHIT thats got to be heavy as hell!!! i bet one good wind could knock that over.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 4 2009, 10:04 AM~14980277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time to repaint that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14982180
> *time to repaint that shit.  :biggrin:
> *


are get rid of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 4 2009, 07:42 PM~14984941
> *are get rid of it
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14984989
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14985336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I need to work on mine again soon.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 5 2009, 07:05 PM~14991723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sthat shits bad azz. :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## 84 BLAZER

my bike


----------



## 86-cuttysupreme

heres my og lowrider collection bike


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14932355
> *i'm a member of this french cc(Westbarrio cc) and that's the 16" of my homie icecream.It has airride ,just an old school spray paint with laced patterns and custom wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice work dogg and thx for posting more pic's


----------



## socios b.c. prez

666


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 11 2009, 10:22 AM~15050524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DVS

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 11 2009, 09:22 AM~15050524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Sep 6 2009, 06:22 PM~14998408-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS ONE BIKE THAT LRM SHOULD OF FEATURED IN THERE MAGS BIKE OF THE MONTH.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2009, 05:53 PM~15062222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE FORK ONE SOLID PEICE ON THAT?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

OH SHIT!!! ITS TRIPLE SIXXX 666!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2009, 05:53 PM~15062222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT ROBOCOP'S BIKE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Sep 12 2009, 06:29 PM~15062382-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THE FORK ONE SOLID PEICE ON THAT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 06:55 PM~15062529
> *IS THAT ROBOCOP'S BIKE?
> *


no idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2009, 10:46 PM~15063772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened to dude with the blue bike,i forgot his name??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15063988
> *what happened to dude with the blue bike,i forgot his name??
> *


Hes moving to Sacramento (here) so were going to start working on it again real soon.


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2009, 12:23 AM~15064020
> *Hes moving to Sacramento (here) so were going to start working on it again real soon.
> *


???


----------



## BASH3R

erics moving to cali??


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2009, 11:46 PM~15063772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 13 2009, 12:39 PM~15067094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Sep 13 2009, 01:20 PM~15067348
> *erics moving to cali??
> *


LowRider_69 is moving to sacramento. He should be here by the end of the month.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2009, 11:15 PM~15071333
> *LowRider_69 is moving to sacramento. He should be here by the end of the month.
> *


Word. I wish I had the balls to move some where.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 09:24 PM~15071466
> *Word. I wish I had the balls to move some where.
> *


Hes going to school out here. I think thats a good excuse. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15071538
> *Hes going to school out here. I think thats a good excuse.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15071538
> *Hes going to school out here. I think thats a good excuse.  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: it was either Palm trees and sunshine or Snow/rain/cold and practly a cowboy town lol
i like sunshine lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 13 2009, 10:36 PM~15072538
> *lol  :biggrin:  it was either Palm trees and sunshine or Snow/rain/cold and practly a cowboy town lol
> i like sunshine lol
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## DVS

Original Dyno Roadster


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 17 2009, 04:07 PM~15109747
> *Original Dyno Roadster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


slickpanther is gonna shit him self.


----------



## lowridersfinest

the stretch cruiser from baby boy and the 1st version of lil devil


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 02:16 PM~15109851
> *slickpanther is gonna shit him self.
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15078900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i like to see.. clean frame with sick parts


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 17 2009, 05:43 PM~15111200
> *thats what i like to see.. clean frame with sick parts
> *


with some touches of schwinn parts


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 17 2009, 04:46 PM~15111225
> *with some touches of schwinn parts
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 17 2009, 05:47 PM~15111232
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


yo basher couldnt find a old pic.but u get deeh idea :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 17 2009, 05:02 PM~15111327
> *yo basher couldnt find a old pic.but u get deeh idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahah yeah player i get you :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 01:16 PM~15109851
> *slickpanther is gonna shit him self.
> *


I figured he would. :biggrin: I bought it back in the 90's when they first came out. Brought it out to take a ride with my step-son and my girl last week. A little steel wool and some Meguires Instant Detail and we were ready to roll. Two of my brothers have the blue one that was the other color available at that time.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Some pics my wife took on our last camping trip, she captured some cool pics of our campfire! *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 17 2009, 07:04 PM~15113115
> *Some pics my wife took on our last camping trip, she captured some cool pics of our campfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a burning man!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im jamming out right now.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 17 2009, 10:07 PM~15113150
> *Looks like a burning man!
> *


*look at the bottom pic, it looks like a dog (terrier)*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 17 2009, 10:09 PM~15113164
> *look at the bottom pic, it looks like a dog (terrier)
> *


it does. you manipulated that pic right?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 17 2009, 11:04 PM~15113115
> *Some pics my wife took on our last camping trip, she captured some cool pics of our campfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a canadian mans fire


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:06 PM~15119367
> *it does. you manipulated that pic right?
> *


* no sir, that is what the pic came out like!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 18 2009, 03:35 PM~15120011
> * no sir, that is what the pic came out like!
> *


it looks real cool.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15120018
> *it looks real cool.
> *


*thanks, that weekend was a blast! *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 03:39 PM~15119597
> *now thats a canadian mans fire
> *


YUP GUSS YOU GOT THAT RIGHT   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1+Sep 18 2009, 02:39 PM~15119597-->
> 
> 
> 
> now thats a canadian mans fire
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Sep 18 2009, 06:08 PM~15121464
> *YUP GUSS YOU GOT THAT RIGHT    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  !!!!!!
> *


*it was all that Canadian beer eh! we said " how big do you think we can get that there fire eh?" so it looks to be about 20 to 25 feet tall eh! lol*


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15121646
> *it was all that Canadian beer eh! we said " how big do you think we can get that there fire eh?" so it looks to be about 20 to 25 feet tall eh! lol
> *


Im sure the Canadian Wood had something to do with that. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Josh's new ride able custom with out front fender


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

PEEP THE WHEELS


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

I always liked the look of 16's on a 20


----------



## 817Lowrider

U had more then that at 1 time. LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

I am really digging this one.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3440/329768...3dd5432.jpg?v=0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.gilpinhistory.org/2006_bicycle_exhibit.html
More cool bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/231435...4e2fa06.jpg?v=0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## mitchell26

bit bored ey?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cdn.photos.natuba.com/NKaiTN3jRaCLE...00&v=1210601375


some of these will not image post.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 17 2009, 03:46 PM~15111225
> *with some touches of schwinn parts
> *


i like that style!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

i want to do my show sign like this.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.imyam.com/layouts/Lowrider/Lowrider-Bike
cool backround


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.aacog.com/archive/naturalresour...20at%20Fest.jpg
pimp


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

cool pic


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 04:52 PM~15149889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool pic
> *


 :0 make/model?


----------



## LowRider_69

6o Chevy El Camino


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 12:50 AM~15149873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


IS THAT YOU :dunno:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2009, 11:43 AM~15153075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bad! :0


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## KrazyKutting

Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold :0 :biggrin: 

Kobe Krazy TNT handlebars!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 22 2009, 02:46 PM~15153572
> *IS THAT YOU  :dunno:
> *


Im sitting down.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 01:18 PM~15165202
> *Im sitting down.
> *


im the rottweiler


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

a fellow bike club members 17th birth day gift.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 23 2009, 03:41 PM~15166449
> *a fellow bike club members 17th birth day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

*FACED FORKS ON A MOTORCYCLE*


----------



## BASH3R

gold rush the frist boty in 93 from nm


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## cwplanet

36 inch wheels Monster cruiser


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 25 2009, 07:44 AM~15182938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a cool little bike


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 1 2009, 08:21 PM~15242936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:  DAMMMM HOMIES THAT REAL BAD ASS BIKE YOU GOT REAL NICE WORK THE HANDLEBAR ARE REAL SICK !!!!!! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 12:24 PM~15249785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 11:47 AM~15249961
> *:|
> *


Word yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 1 2009, 09:05 PM~15245204
> *
> :wow:   DAMMMM HOMIES THAT REAL BAD ASS BIKE YOU GOT  REAL NICE  WORK  THE HANDLEBAR ARE REAL  SICK !!!!!!  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thx Bro hopefully the rest of the parts will be ready by vegas...


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 12:24 PM~15249785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ghey


----------



## mitchell26

tyres are pimp..if you had black outer rims.


----------



## TonyO

$39K in 2 years. I'll get a relief after this quarter, tuition will drop to $3K a quarter while I'm working on the dissertation  Meh, it'll all pay off in the end, better investment than a car or house. 

Stay in school kids


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2009, 10:18 PM~15254940
> *$39K in 2 years.  I'll get a relief after this quarter, tuition will drop to $3K a quarter while I'm working on the dissertation    Meh, it'll all pay off in the end, better investment than a car or house.
> 
> Stay in school kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good job TonyO when you own a buisness hook a homie up!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 2 2009, 06:00 PM~15251152
> *Thx Bro hopefully the rest of the parts will be ready by vegas...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15254940
> *$39K in 2 years.  I'll get a relief after this quarter, tuition will drop to $3K a quarter while I'm working on the dissertation    Meh, it'll all pay off in the end, better investment than a car or house.
> 
> Stay in school kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want a cookie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 3 2009, 01:38 AM~15255109
> * I WISH YOU THE BEST OF CHANCE AT VEGAS BRO !!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 3 2009, 08:33 AM~15255058
> *Good job TonyO when you own a buisness hook a homie up!
> *


You know it brotha


----------



## elspock84




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2009, 06:23 PM~15252890
> *ghey
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15255128
> *want a cookie
> *


No thanks. Your jealous ass little stupid comment is all I need to showcase people what a hater you are 

People give props for accomplishments like that and what I'm trying to achieve. Haters post little comments like that to try to put those accomplishments down. While you're sitting there hating, busting your ass on some job you don't want to be at I'll be looking at job offers from sites like www.theladders.com looking to decide if I want the PPO, the HMO, or just a private doctor that comes to my house every week to take my blood pressure and make sure I'm feelin all good.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 4 2009, 05:33 AM~15262586
> *No thanks.  Your jealous ass little stupid comment is all I need to showcase people what a hater you are
> 
> People give props for accomplishments like that and what I'm trying to achieve.  Haters post little comments like that to try to put those accomplishments down.  While you're sitting there hating, busting your ass on some job you don't want to be at I'll be looking at job offers from sites like www.theladders.com looking to decide if I want the PPO, the HMO, or just a private doctor that comes to my house every week to take my blood pressure and make sure I'm feelin all good.
> *


easy there big dog, its just a cookie :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 4 2009, 08:19 AM~15263263
> *easy there big dog, its just a cookie  :biggrin:
> *


imaybe he likes donuts :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15254940
> *$39K in 2 years.  I'll get a relief after this quarter, tuition will drop to $3K a quarter while I'm working on the dissertation    Meh, it'll all pay off in the end, better investment than a car or house.
> 
> Stay in school kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 3 2009, 11:12 PM~15261710
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  but it doesnt look like that anymore. :no:


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 4 2009, 06:33 AM~15262586
> *No thanks.  Your jealous ass little stupid comment is all I need to showcase people what a hater you are
> 
> People give props for accomplishments like that and what I'm trying to achieve.  Haters post little comments like that to try to put those accomplishments down.  While you're sitting there hating, busting your ass on some job you don't want to be at I'll be looking at job offers from sites like www.theladders.com looking to decide if I want the PPO, the HMO, or just a private doctor that comes to my house every week to take my blood pressure and make sure I'm feelin all good.
> *


BAD WEEK :dunno: YOUVE BEEN TALKING ALOT SHIT LATELY


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

2 much clothes :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

I HAVE NO CLUE IF THIS IS GONNA WORK SO DONT BLAME ME IF IT DONT :cheesy: 

YAHOO SEARCH.....
fuckyou.com
Showing results containing:
fuckyou.com:Show All

Fuck You - Stick to the Topic! 

Fuck You! Stick to the Topic! FUCKYOU.COM is a message board where people can bitch, complain, rant, rave, or whatever the fuck they want.
FUCKYOU.COM 
Owner : ...www.fuckyou.com 

What is this? 

This page is brought to you by FUCKYOU.COM. Please take a moment to visit this sponsor. ...
www.fuckyou.com/moo.php?t=63001 - Cached
Fuck You on Web 


FOUND THIS ON THE WEB. F YA GOT BEEF VISET 

www.fuckyou.com

OR

http://www.fuckyou.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 4 2009, 07:33 AM~15262586
> *No thanks.  Your jealous ass little stupid comment is all I need to showcase people what a hater you are
> 
> People give props for accomplishments like that and what I'm trying to achieve.  Haters post little comments like that to try to put those accomplishments down.  While you're sitting there hating, busting your ass on some job you don't want to be at I'll be looking at job offers from sites like www.theladders.com looking to decide if I want the PPO, the HMO, or just a private doctor that comes to my house every week to take my blood pressure and make sure I'm feelin all good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 3 2009, 12:05 PM~15257928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics of that bike?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 4 2009, 04:33 AM~15262586
> *No thanks.  Your jealous ass little stupid comment is all I need to showcase people what a hater you are
> 
> People give props for accomplishments like that and what I'm trying to achieve.  Haters post little comments like that to try to put those accomplishments down.  While you're sitting there hating, busting your ass on some job you don't want to be at I'll be looking at job offers from sites like www.theladders.com looking to decide if I want the PPO, the HMO, or just a private doctor that comes to my house every week to take my blood pressure and make sure I'm feelin all good.
> *


idk why you feel the constant need to prove a point to us. Good for you tony but nobody in here really cares. All your post are just spam to this forum.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 10 2009, 12:16 PM~15319508
> *got any pics of that bike?
> *


i saw this in a club topic,the owner is a member of lil i think he builds car


----------



## 19stratus97

Dang, socios gold trike is badass. Thats one of my favorite trikes...custom but not overdone. Color is all up in yo face! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Oct 10 2009, 10:23 PM~15322488
> *Dang, socios gold trike is badass. Thats one of my favorite trikes...custom but not overdone. Color is all up in yo face! lol
> *


Thanks. I will bring it back out one of these days.


----------



## PHXKSTM

little different and all rideable :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 12 2009, 02:57 PM~15333789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Clown Confusion

the storm did this to were i live.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LocoSoCal

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 08:34 PM~15347301
> *the storm did this to were i live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get any damage to your house?


----------



## Clown Confusion

nope thats the good thing thou


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 06:34 PM~15347301
> *the storm did this to were i live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm this shit is all over the place, it isnt that bad in la but we still got some fucken rain :angry: 

good thing that this didnt happen during the weekend


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15347349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its like thatout here in modesto  actualy as i was leaving school, a huge tree broke ad fell on a car which had a lady in it who was waiting for her son to get outof school. luckily the tree hit only the front and the back of the car so she was safe. but i know now not to park by any trees


----------



## Clown Confusion

dang


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15347349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15348612
> *dang
> *


duece. You guys got some shity weather.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 11 2009, 06:07 AM~15323346
> *little different and all rideable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tour de fat?


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 13 2009, 09:37 PM~15349741
> *tour de fat?
> *


 sure was tour de fat tempe becoming just has big has fort collins


----------



## jesus_died_lol

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2012


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15359535
> *2012
> *


is that when ur trike comeing out


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15360093
> *is that when ur trike comeing out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15360093
> *is that when ur trike comeing out
> *


what trike? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15359535
> *2012
> *


ILL BE 21


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15362458
> *ILL BE 21
> *


end of the world. :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 11:45 PM~15362514
> *end of the world.  :|
> *


DONT THINK THATS GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15362531
> *DONT THINK THATS GONNA HAPPEN
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15362569
> *:h5:
> *


WHERE ALL GONNA BE INPRISONATED IN THE NEW WORLD ORDER IN 2012 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15362586
> *WHERE ALL GONNA BE INPRISONATED IN THE NEW WORLD ORDER IN 2012  :0
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 09:53 PM~15361895
> *what trike?  :dunno:
> *


that trike that will never come out if u dont make time for it :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15362514
> *end of the world.  :|
> *


i dont wanna die as a virgin ima go fuk right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Oct 15 2009, 09:37 AM~15365151-->
> 
> 
> 
> that trike that will never come out if u dont make time for it :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-26jd_@Oct 22 2009, 08:42 PM~15440034
> *i dont wanna die as a virgin ima go fuk right now
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 18 2009, 07:27 AM~15390649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT, right click save!!!! where did you found that :0


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 23 2009, 06:06 AM~15443241
> *HOLY SHIT, right click save!!!! where did you found that  :0
> *


i posted those up...i got those pix. along ass time ago.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 17 2009, 11:27 PM~15390649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he should take it to one more supershow or atleast take pics for everyone


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 23 2009, 02:38 PM~15446353
> *he should take it to one more supershow or atleast take pics for everyone
> *


I THOUGHT HE SOLD IT???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Oct 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15347349-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that happed to me once in victor ville. we went to a taco shop and next thing you know a import came floating down main street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15362458
> *ILL BE 21
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same here :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15362514
> *end of the world.  :|
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15362531
> *DONT THINK THATS GONNA HAPPEN
> *


yea . there is a god. but some one predicted the worlds end in 04 and its 09 allready. it may just be a new beggening.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 23 2009, 09:38 PM~15446353
> *he should take it to one more supershow or atleast take pics for everyone
> *


exactly or just show it without competing or put it in a museum


----------



## bullet one




----------



## bullet one




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 23 2009, 08:10 PM~15450942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just saw this truck. Don't think they are doing much with it. Been sitting on a flatbed outside for a while.


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15450955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuuuuuck thats crazy ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 23 2009, 11:11 PM~15450955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice i but it is a bitch to drive


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 11:42 AM~15468418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 23 2009, 02:51 PM~15447058
> *
> yea . there is a god. but some one predicted the worlds end in 04 and its 09 allready. it may just be a new beggening.
> *


YUP THATS WHAT THE MAYAN PREDICTED THAT IN 2012 ITS THE START OF THE NEW WORLD THEY NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT THE WORLD WOULD END


----------



## Born 2 Die

A FEW NEW PICTURES OF THE BIKE


----------



## Born 2 Die

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 11:03 PM~15475566
> *A FEW NEW PICTURES OF THE BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think u should colormatch the wheels but thats only my opinion
bike looks good


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 27 2009, 08:10 AM~15479798
> *i think u should colormatch the wheels but thats only my opinion
> bike looks good
> *


I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOIN WITH CHROME SPOKES OR GOIN WITH BLUE ONES TO MATCH BUT IDK IM STILL THINKING ABOUT IT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

big boss


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

[/quote]
bad ass right here


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 23 2009, 09:10 PM~15450942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i think ive seen that in san barnardeno.


----------



## KrazyKutting

>


bad ass right here
[/quote]
Dammmm those pics are sickkkkkk!!!!!!!!!! We loved makn them kustom parts for Henry, he's a kool vato and we're lookn forward to doing alot more parts for him for Vegas 2010!!! I'll try and get pics of his Trokita on the krazy Karzicon Jackstands he had in Vegas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> bad ass right here


Dammmm those pics are sickkkkkk!!!!!!!!!! We loved makn them kustom parts for Henry, he's a kool vato and we're lookn forward to doing alot more parts for him for Vegas 2010!!! I'll try and get pics of his Trokita on the krazy Karzicon Jackstands he had in Vegas. :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
Ya sabes homie VIEJITOS X VIDA..

Oh snap u work on some parts for it ?firme vato krazzykuting..wut u work on that trokita camarada ?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> Dammmm those pics are sickkkkkk!!!!!!!!!! We loved makn them kustom parts for Henry, he's a kool vato and we're lookn forward to doing alot more parts for him for Vegas 2010!!! I'll try and get pics of his Trokita on the krazy Karzicon Jackstands he had in Vegas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Ya sabes homie VIEJITOS X VIDA..

Oh snap u work on some parts for it ?firme vato krazzykuting..wut u work on that trokita camarada ?
[/quote]
Pedals,switchplate, interior trim pieces custom kut n engraved not show, cnc bolts, shifter housing box, rotors,bumper bolts, airfilter housing pyramid, jackstands, hydraulic slowdown valves, bunch other metal work n brackets and we handled 50% of the engraving n plating. Was a honor being part of Henry's build. Mandos gonna upload all of Karzicon n Krazykuting parts he remebered to take pics of n Vegas from Freakshows Massive list to Aarms,billet trailn arms n accessories on Strictly Business to The BoneYards parts etc etc n not to mention the tons of grills that were on ranflas!!!! Dayum kinda of krazy wen u think bout all the work we bangn out, n that's not even being cocky just being honest,lol.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, KrazyKutting

what up playa :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2009, 03:20 PM~15494914
> *SA ROLLERZ, KrazyKutting
> 
> what up playa :biggrin:
> *


Wat up John John, I'm just ridn shotgun on my way to San Diego to pik up a plaque from my homeboy Lil Man "the Crowd CC" we're doing there plaques n mettn up wit another homie to give him some chrome parts. I was just comn up to SD to pik up my IS they we're servicin at Lexus n Carlsbad n it turns n2 a biz trip,lol gotta love doing biz everywhere I go.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 28 2009, 03:24 PM~15494969
> *Wat up John John, I'm just ridn shotgun on my way to San Diego to pik up a plaque from my homeboy Lil Man "the Crowd CC" we're doing there plaques n mettn up wit another homie to give him some chrome parts. I was just comn up to SD to pik up my IS they we're servicin at Lexus n Carlsbad n it turns n2 a biz trip,lol gotta love doing biz everywhere I go.
> *


haha yea my wife gets mad when we trying to chill and the money phone rings. whatcha gonna do. go to chase the money train while you can


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15456184
> *damn thats nice i but it is a bitch to drive
> *


imagen what would happen if you ran over a speed bump. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 26 2009, 06:07 PM~15473859
> *YUP THATS WHAT THE MAYAN PREDICTED THAT IN 2012 ITS THE START OF THE NEW WORLD THEY NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT THE WORLD WOULD END
> *


yea. and we will still be cruising low by then to. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2009, 03:26 PM~15494992
> *haha yea my wife gets mad when we trying to chill and the money phone rings. whatcha gonna do. go to chase the money train while you can
> *


No kiddn brother, shit I'm ridn First Class on this bad boy !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 27 2009, 08:24 AM~15479891
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOIN WITH CHROME SPOKES OR GOIN WITH BLUE ONES TO MATCH BUT IDK IM STILL THINKING ABOUT IT
> *


why not do both?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 28 2009, 05:31 PM~15495044
> *imagen what would happen if you ran over a speed bump. :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Heres a couple of pics of my sons bike


----------



## mitchell26

looks really good, mixin up the types of parts too.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 28 2009, 09:03 PM~15498805
> *looks really good, mixin up the types of parts too.
> *


Thanks, it will be at Johns Rod & Kustom this weekend if your from Melbourne


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Oct 29 2009, 02:11 PM~15498945
> *Thanks, it will be at Johns Rod & Kustom this weekend if your from Melbourne
> *


no worries..nah im from the hunter valley nsw.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15499135
> *no worries..nah im from the hunter valley nsw.
> *


Cool, do you go to the Kurri Kurri show, we try and get there every year


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Oct 29 2009, 02:27 PM~15499203
> *Cool, do you go to the Kurri Kurri show, we try and get there every year
> *


i live in kurri actually, easier to say hunter valley lol..i went last year, i forget why i wasnt there this year.
i got told it was a display this year not a show, was that true?

supernats has a catagory this year for lowrider bikes, thats coming up soon.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Oct 28 2009, 10:00 PM~15498750
> *Heres a couple of pics of my sons bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS CLEAN


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2009, 10:09 PM~15499792
> *DAM HOMIE THATS CLEAN
> *


Thanks


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 28 2009, 09:45 PM~15499497
> *i live in kurri actually, easier to say hunter valley lol..i went last year, i forget why i wasnt there this year.
> i got told it was a display this year not a show, was that true?
> 
> supernats has a catagory this year for lowrider bikes, thats coming up soon.
> *


I think there was talk of it being a display only on the Dragster site then they came up with trophies, but it was a good turn out.

Might have to look into the supernats show as its only 5 minutes from me.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:16 AM~15514253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!










*The pumpkin I carved up with my kids!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks good.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## excalibur




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 1 2009, 12:49 PM~15528881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
I WAS TRYING TO BUILT SOMETHING LIK3 THAT!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15528305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 1 2009, 02:49 PM~15528881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

pinnacle @ lance armstong art show in NY


----------



## AMB1800

it was nicer with the murals  the crystals is a nice touch tough but should have keep the murals, just my 2 centz


----------



## AMB1800

found more pics: http://animalnewyork.com/2009/07/lance-arm...nefit-art-show/


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 4 2009, 09:44 AM~15558695
> *pinnacle @ lance armstong art show in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its gonna come to new york or it came already ?I didn't knew about this.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15558792
> *it was nicer with the murals    the crystals is a nice touch tough but should have keep the murals, just my 2 centz
> *


fuck yeah i agreee with you on that 100% thats fucked up how they covered up the murals :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

whats more fucked up is that it was in Paris for 2 months and i didnt know SHIT about it!!!!!!!!!! i'm seriously pissed off knowing that it was maybe the only chance to see pinnacle in real life!!!!!!!!!! i mean paris is like a 3h drive, i would have done that if i would have known :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 30 2009, 12:16 PM~15514253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tasty Fleet


----------



## Guezo1

SOON 2 B HANDLE BARS









SISSY BARS









FORKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

those look pretty good. who did them for you?


----------



## lowridersfinest

crystals on a lowrider is the worst idea,i would expect something like that from a celebrity


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566074
> *SOON 2 B HANDLE BARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM DOGG THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 4 2009, 07:44 AM~15558695
> *pinnacle @ lance armstong art show in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doesnt this foo take credit for bukding the biike?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 5 2009, 02:37 AM~15567334
> *crystals on a lowrider is the worst idea,i would expect something like that from a celebrity
> *


I thinks its a pretty good idea. :dunno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I think the murals completed the bike. It looks to plain without them


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 5 2009, 10:37 AM~15569871
> *I thinks its a pretty good idea. :dunno:
> *


i would rather have murals than crystals


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 4 2009, 12:48 PM~15560979
> *whats more fucked up is that it was in Paris for 2 months and i didnt know SHIT about it!!!!!!!!!! i'm seriously pissed off knowing that it was maybe the only chance to see pinnacle in real life!!!!!!!!!! i mean paris is like a 3h drive, i would have done that if i would have known  :angry:
> *


WHAAAAT :angry: 
fuck that sucks bro


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 5 2009, 03:22 PM~15571532
> *i would rather have murals than crystals
> *


oh I would too. he could have put on the crystals and left the murals, that would have been nice.


----------



## Guezo1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2009, 09:34 PM~15566194
> *those look pretty good.  who did them for you?
> *


a guy in modesto hes does them out his garage


----------



## Guezo1

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2009, 11:50 PM~15567440
> *DAM DOGG THEY LOOK GOOD
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 4 2009, 09:44 AM~15558695
> *pinnacle @ lance armstong art show in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did it came here in new york when ?


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 08:18 PM~15576061
> *Did it came here in new york when ?
> *


monday or tuesday


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 4 2009, 08:58 AM~15558792
> *it was nicer with the murals    the crystals is a nice touch tough but should have keep the murals, just my 2 centz
> *


*x10000000000000000000000000000*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just to clear it up, since everyone seems confused. 

the murals are pretty much taken off of every thing he buys, because some of the imagery is innapropriate for the gallery. things like girls and skulls have to be removed. that is why he takes them off.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2009, 11:47 AM~15582274
> *just to clear it up, since everyone seems confused.
> 
> the murals are pretty much taken off of every thing he buys, because some of the imagery is innapropriate for the gallery.  things like girls and skulls have to be removed.  that is why he takes them off.
> *


thats apart of art though....like mister cartoon shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## excalibur




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2009, 11:51 PM~15603822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THASTS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## SAC_TOWN

i just bought this car yesterday


----------



## noe_from_texas

not bad


----------



## Clown Confusion

cheater cant build a ride urself so gotone already done ur not a real lowrider then lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

bought, not built


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Nov 10 2009, 07:18 AM~15618627-->
> 
> 
> 
> cheater cant build a ride urself so gotone already done  ur not a real lowrider then      lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you dont have to have a car to be a lowrider
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 07:19 AM~15618636
> *bought, not built
> *


ima get it pinstripped whenever angelo comes back to sacramento


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 10 2009, 08:25 AM~15618680
> *lol you dont have to have a car to be a lowrider
> ima get it pinstripped whenever angelo comes back to sacramento
> *


 anyways ur still a lowrider buyer not a builder.lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2009, 07:31 AM~15618737
> *anyways ur still a  lowrider buyer not a builder.lol
> *


lol didnt have the money to build 1 right now  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

just fucking whit u bro


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 10 2009, 11:08 AM~15618559
> *i just bought this car yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, looks just like mine, but mine has blue interior.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 10 2009, 08:08 AM~15618559
> *i just bought this car yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good i want me a 4 door fleet or tc! but 4 now ima stick wit my g body!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hopfully this is te right photo. the images came up blank for some reason.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15618559
> *i just bought this car yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM FOO YOU GOT IT :biggrin: LOOKS SICK FOOLIO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 10 2009, 03:41 PM~15623522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopfully this is te right photo.  the images came up blank for some reason.
> *


oh shit this fool has da swine flu! fuck i got get virus protection on my computer! lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 10 2009, 04:41 PM~15623522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopfully this is te right photo.  the images came up blank for some reason.
> *


WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH LOWRIDERS?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15624058
> *WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH LOWRIDERS?
> *


his sick homie n he cant work in his 3 projects he got....joke!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 10 2009, 04:17 PM~15624009-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit this fool has da swine flu! fuck i got get virus protection on my computer! lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15624058
> *WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH LOWRIDERS?
> *



naw the pic i was trying to post got mixed with this one. and that was a pic i took wheni got the thumbs up on the flu check.. im clean. let me try to post the right pc this time.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Nov 10 2009, 11:58 AM~15621731-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice, looks just like mine, but mine has blue interior.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622671
> *looks good i want me a 4 door fleet or tc! but 4  now ima stick wit my g body!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks...i like your monte carlo :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 10 2009, 03:10 PM~15623917
> *DAM FOO YOU GOT IT  :biggrin: LOOKS SICK FOOLIO
> *


hell yea the belly lays less then a inch from the ground :cheesy: i already killed the front batteries :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 10 2009, 02:41 PM~15623522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopfully this is te right photo.  the images came up blank for some reason.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15649097
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 9 2009, 02:59 AM~15604749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can not wait till it is painted and the other one


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 11 2009, 11:37 PM~15640856
> *thanks
> thanks...i like your monte carlo  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


thanks!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15657215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 10 2009, 08:08 AM~15618559
> *i just bought this car yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15665741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos bars?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 04:02 PM~15665762
> *Whos bars?
> *


Mines


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15665810
> *Mines
> *


*You make them?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2009, 04:15 PM~15665844
> *You make them?
> *


No, I got those from Art. I will start messing around with twisted stuff after I finish my lil tiger.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15665741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 06:25 PM~15665908
> *No, I got those from Art. I will start messing around with twisted stuff after I finish my lil tiger.
> *


*who made them? I just noticed something different about them *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2009, 04:30 PM~15665944
> *who made them? I just noticed something different about them
> *


Those are the stock ones that everyone sells.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 14 2009, 04:26 PM~15665920
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 05:35 PM~15665971
> *Those are the stock ones that everyone sells.
> *


really?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15666037
> *really?
> *


yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 05:36 PM~15665982
> *
> *


CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15666220
> *CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:
> *


How bout I show you the bike its going on when you come out to our show? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:52 PM~15661221
> *nice!!
> *


thanks  i finally got a pic of it all locked up  ima have my homie weld a plate on the belly and ima scrape it :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15668145
> *thanks   i finally got a pic of it all locked up  ima have my homie weld a plate on the belly and ima scrape it  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it reinforced?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2009, 05:59 PM~15665741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THE RIMS FOR SALE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 15 2009, 02:30 PM~15672210
> *is it reinforced?
> *


stress points and the rear end


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15672879
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. all it needs is some engraving now.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 15 2009, 06:34 PM~15672879
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say twist it up or half n half


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 17 2009, 03:50 AM~15688553
> *i say twist it up or half n half
> *


yeah i thinlk that what im gonna do


----------



## viciousvixen<3

:guns:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15672879
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 15 2009, 05:33 PM~15672873
> *ARE THE RIMS FOR SALE
> *


NO THOSE ARE FOR HE TRIKE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 19 2009, 09:08 AM~15712598
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 19 2009, 10:58 AM~15713273
> *NO THOSE ARE FOR HE TRIKE
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

i saw this on craigslist

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1473627651.html


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 20 2009, 10:43 AM~15725832
> *i saw this on craigslist
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1473627651.html
> *


Wow I haven't seen that bike in years


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 20 2009, 01:11 PM~15726814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice real nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

a new from coming from str8 clown'n something diffirent


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 06:57 PM~15730681
> *a new from coming from str8 clown'n something diffirent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u do that frame


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15730692
> *did u do that frame
> *


a club mate of mine named dc does all of our frame


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:01 PM~15730706
> *a club mate of mine named dc does all of our frame
> *


didnt u used to sell parts from myspace i think i had you what happened


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:02 PM~15730715
> *didnt u used to sell parts from myspace i think i had you what happened
> *


yea i still sell to people that hit me up on myspace and here but do not have that much time anymore :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:04 PM~15730732
> *yea i still sell to people that hit me up on myspace and here but do not have that much time anymore  :biggrin:
> *


o yea that cool homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:05 PM~15730738
> *o yea that cool homie
> *


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:06 PM~15730745
> *
> *


yea i used to see u always where doing business where u live now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:57 PM~15730681
> *a new from coming from str8 clown'n something diffirent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea if you can not see there is cards on top of the card shaped tanks


----------



## spooky.NY

o yea looks hella good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15730758
> *yea i used to see u always where doing business where u live now
> *


evansville,in same place he just bought a house we are moving this month dec 1st is our first day there :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:09 PM~15730770
> *evansville,in same place he just bought a house we are moving this month dec 1st is our first day there :biggrin:
> *


where to move to new york :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:09 PM~15730769
> *o yea looks hella good
> *


wait ill it is painted


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 9 2009, 02:59 AM~15604749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the same guy that did my frame did this frame to :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 07:09 PM~15730773
> *where to move to new york  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:22 PM~15730899
> *
> *


NEW YORK NEW YORK CITY OF DREAMZ :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:24 PM~15730910
> *NEW YORK NEW YORK CITY OF DREAMZ  :biggrin:
> *


no we make the dreamz reality :biggrin: 

u should move here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 20 2009, 08:27 PM~15730934
> *no we make the dreamz reality  :biggrin:
> 
> u should move here
> *


nah to cold in teh winter hell it is to cold her lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is some more pics the cards are not done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:43 PM~15731113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15731187
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 08:00 PM~15731263
> *thanks
> *


havent c u much on here wuts craking foo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 09:02 PM~15731279
> *havent c u much on here wuts craking foo
> *


stay busy in the mix of moving building this bike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15731289
> *stay busy in the mix of moving building this bike
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15731306
> *
> *


yea we just started on the bike i hope to have it done soon just got to get my money str8 first lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15731320
> *yea we just started on the bike i hope to have it done soon just got to get my money str8 first lol
> *


thats gewd,,gewd luck on it !!!keep us updated


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15731336
> *thats gewd,,gewd luck on it !!!keep us updated
> *


yea after i get a couple parts made i might start a build up topic on it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

coo,coo hope 2 c it !!wut class its gonna b


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15731363
> *coo,coo hope 2 c it !!wut class its gonna b
> *


hell around here they only have mild or wild classes lol


----------



## excalibur

STR8 CLOWN'N

bustin' ass in 2010


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15733206
> *STR8 CLOWN'N
> 
> bustin' ass in 2010
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

these two r nice bikes i seen from LEGIONS B C. 
the green one is intense
i think the twisted chrome trims are a uniqe touch. :biggrin: 
the LEGIONS B C TOPIC has alot of superb candyed out bikes and trikes. 

gives me some nice ideas to work with. :cool:


----------



## excalibur

that green bike is hideous.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2009, 01:07 AM~15742782
> *that green bike is hideous.
> *


x2 lowriders suck with blackwalls


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 22 2009, 06:49 AM~15743274
> *x2 lowriders suck with blackwalls
> *


X3 I CANT STAND LOOKIN AT A LOWRIDER WITH BLACK WALLS :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT276wf7XP8


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2009, 07:01 PM~15730706
> *a club mate of mine named dc does all of our frame
> *


what chapter


----------



## 817Lowrider

That green legions bike looks different now. But I must agree. it looked nasty


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 04:04 PM~15745143
> *what chapter
> *


Louisville.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15745143
> *what chapter
> *


louisville,ky he did the skull bike and his sons and little girls bikes to


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is the other bikes he did


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 23 2009, 12:56 PM~15755845
> *here is the other bikes he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt mitch make these frames


----------



## Clown Confusion

WHENS RAIDERSEQUAL 3 COMING OUT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 06:16 PM~15757311
> *didnt mitch make these frames
> *


nope the flame parts on the skull bike was made for it justdeez


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

D TWIST PEDELS


----------



## SAC_TOWN

put the rabbit ears on today :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

THAT LOOK SHITY GOOD JOB LOOKS BETTER ON OLDER CARS THOU BUT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 09:26 PM~15773795
> *THAT LOOK SHITY  GOOD JOB LOOKS BETTER ON OLDER CARS THOU BUT LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: i like it


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2009, 06:30 PM~15770145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D TWIST PEDELS
> *


krazy!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2009, 06:30 PM~15770145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D TWIST PEDELS
> *


cherry


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 23 2009, 04:17 PM~15757330
> *WHENS RAIDERSEQUAL 3 COMING OUT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2009, 06:30 PM~15770145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D TWIST PEDELS
> *


DAAAAMMMMM THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Nov 25 2009, 01:56 AM~15774815-->
> 
> 
> 
> krazy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 01:58 AM~15774825
> *cherry
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 02:23 PM~15778760
> *DAAAAMMMMM THAT LOOKS GOOD
> *


*Thank you *  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:18 PM~15773690
> *put the rabbit ears on today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AS A JOKE? :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 11:36 AM~15778881
> *AS A JOKE?  :0
> *


:roflmao: sure had me laughing


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15778891
> *:roflmao: sure had me laughing
> *


HAHAHA WHAST UP MAN SEE YOU HAD FUN OUT THERE IN TEJAS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 11:40 AM~15778908
> *HAHAHA WHAST UP MAN SEE YOU HAD FUN OUT THERE IN TEJAS
> *


 :biggrin: it was bad ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

KEWL


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 22 2009, 12:05 PM~15744769
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT276wf7XP8
> *


six fo  :scrutinize:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 25 2009, 03:43 PM~15780023
> *six fo    :scrutinize:
> *


HAHAHA DAM I JUST NOTICED THAT ITS A 63


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

this guy is on crack 500 for this
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1481509360.html


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2009, 09:13 PM~15783353
> *this guy is on crack 500 for this
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1481509360.html
> *


HOW THE FUCK DID HE PUT 1500 IN IT? LOL FOOS ON THE PIPE LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Nov 25 2009, 11:36 AM~15778881-->
> 
> 
> 
> AS A JOKE?  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 11:37 AM~15778891
> *:roflmao: sure had me laughing
> *


everyone likes differnt stuff  i like it and thats what matters


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 25 2009, 11:52 PM~15785956
> *:no:
> everyone likes differnt stuff   i like dick and thats what matters
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15788606
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: i always knew you were gay


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 26 2009, 09:51 AM~15788619
> *My name is cory i always knew i was gay
> *


:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 25 2009, 10:52 PM~15785956
> *:no:
> everyone likes differnt stuff   i like it and thats what matters
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 26 2009, 10:24 AM~15788937
> *
> *


HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 26 2009, 12:52 AM~15785956
> *:no:
> everyone likes differnt stuff   i like it and thats what matters
> *


CRUEL..I MEAN COOL :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2009, 07:29 PM~15793214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 25 2009, 10:52 PM~15785956
> *:no:
> everyone likes differnt stuff   i like it and thats what matters
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 26 2009, 09:52 AM~15788634
> *:uh:
> *


some good old fashioned hatin


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

that has always been one the ugliest bikes ever made.


edit Im talm bout that dessert bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 07:05 PM~15808000
> *that has always been one the ugliest bikes ever made.
> edit Im talm bout that dessert bike.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:02 PM~15807974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is bad ass lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:10 PM~15808043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its all about the detial


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 07:11 PM~15808047
> *its all about the detial
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15808067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


I will show you what I got for that tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://twitter.com/lowriderbikes


----------



## Clown Confusion

:tears: the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

:0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:17 PM~15808105
> *http://twitter.com/lowriderbikes
> *


http://twitter.com/817lowrider


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 09:10 PM~15808043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*what art gallery is that in?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 07:34 PM~15808258
> *http://twitter.com/817lowrider
> *


http://twitter.com/FA-Q


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 06:02 PM~15807974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know what to say?!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:39 PM~15808293
> *http://twitter.com/FA-Q
> *


laughtithith out loudith


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think this bike is from Thailand.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 06:37 PM~15808280
> *
> *


nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2009, 07:37 PM~15808281
> *what art gallery is that in?
> *


 :dunno: maybe a be-dazzle gallery?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 09:42 PM~15808316
> *:dunno:  maybe a be-dazzle gallery?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*wonder what are the cystals covering up? *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:10 PM~15808043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not the same bike, but anyone ever seen Haggard? (the movie)


----------



## Clown Confusion

dang


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2009, 07:52 PM~15808402
> *not the same bike, but anyone ever seen Haggard?  (the movie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never heard of it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:53 PM~15808413
> *never heard of it.
> *


bam margera movie. i think its funny as hell, but most people cant watch the whole thing. just too stupid. anyway, dude wins that bike in the movie.


----------



## Clown Confusion

didn't realize my camera takes good pics


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2009, 06:52 PM~15808402
> *not the same bike, but anyone ever seen Haggard?  (the movie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol yeah i seen that movie lol he wins that bike lol


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2009, 06:54 PM~15808422
> *bam margera movie.  i think its funny as hell, but most people cant watch the whole thing.  just too stupid.  anyway, dude wins that bike in the movie.
> *


oh you already said that lol i need to start reading all the way down before i reply lol


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:01 PM~15808482
> *oh you already said that lol i need to start reading all the way down before i reply lol
> *


  just glad someone knew what the hell i was talking about.

it was between the garbage juicer, sex machine, and the reverse microwave. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2009, 07:03 PM~15808503
> *  just glad someone knew what the hell i was talking about.
> 
> it was between the garbage juicer, sex machine, and the reverse microwave. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Japanese Super Show.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 08:00 PM~15808481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL SLAP THAT ASS!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 10:50 PM~15809987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Super Show.
> *


finaly them japs starting with bikes :biggrin: 
have to say im diggin that paint job, not realy feelin the mods tho...


----------



## excalibur

looks alot better then some of the bikes here in the states.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

EVERYBODY VOTE FOR ABBY :cheesy:

http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quince...a-of-the-month#


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 10:50 PM~15809987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Super Show.
> *


oh wow. say what is the name of that white rainbow candy paint on that caddy? im digging it.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Nov 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15808067-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow its really changed in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Clown [email protected] 28 2009, 07:21 PM~15808146
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that before it was painted gold or is that what it looks like now?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:27 PM~15808197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that was a fun drawing. i tryed to do the detailed engraving . but desided to keep it without the engraving cuz i dident want to mess it up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2009, 12:50 AM~15809987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Super Show.
> *


crazy ass paint job on the caddy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 29 2009, 09:13 PM~15817837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   sup bro?


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 02:30 PM~15824118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20 on the outside singles in the middle huh ? lmao jp bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 04:30 PM~15824118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY B/JS DID YOU GIVE TO GET THAT :0 

LOL JK


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 07:08 PM~15825623
> *HOW MANY B/JS DID YOU GIVE TO GET THAT  :0
> 
> LOL JK
> *


oh shit


----------



## shamrockshaker

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 08:08 PM~15825623
> *HOW MANY B/JS DID YOU GIVE TO GET THAT  :0
> 
> LOL JK
> *


ooch that's a low blow.. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*+Nov 30 2009, 07:13 PM~15825709-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shamrockshaker_@Nov 30 2009, 07:15 PM~15825739
> *ooch that's a low blow.. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA I WAS JUST PLAYING LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 07:17 PM~15825765
> *HAHAHAHA I WAS JUST PLAYING LOL  :biggrin:
> *


u gonna make him cry.. :biggrin: 

sounded funny tho


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 30 2009, 07:20 PM~15825803
> *u gonna make him cry.. :biggrin:
> 
> sounded funny tho
> *


HAHAHAHA I KNOW I WAS LOL'ING WHEN I POSTED IT HAHAHA

HOPE HE DONT GET MAD :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Nov 30 2009, 04:52 PM~15824880-->
> 
> 
> 
> 20 on the outside singles in the middle huh ? lmao jp bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: thats the trick.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 06:08 PM~15825623
> *HOW MANY B/JS DID YOU GIVE TO GET THAT  :0
> 
> LOL JK
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 










the money goes into t.o.c. for 2010 .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 30 2009, 07:15 PM~15825739
> *ooch that's a low blow.. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA I JUST GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, chaos91, the poor boys, mr.casper

HOLA :wave:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 30 2009, 06:26 PM~15825866
> *
> *


did you ever reaceve that cruiser seat ?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass flica :worship:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 06:21 PM~15826493
> *did you ever reaceve that cruiser seat ?
> *


just got here


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 30 2009, 08:23 PM~15827241
> *just got here
> *


thats good. hey im cirious . if i may ask, what build you going to put the seat on?


----------



## the poor boys

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY HOMEBOYS TRIKE...HE DID A REALLY GOOD JOB ON IT!!!!....HE TOOK FIRST PLACE IN VEGAS!


----------



## Death Dealer




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danny's from viejitos here in oxnard nice lil trike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 02:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

stitching done by me :cheesy: my first time :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 02:05 PM~15888405
> *stitching done by me :cheesy: my first time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15823228
> *is that before it was painted gold or is that what it looks like now?
> *


The purple version was just a "photoshop" someone did of it. It looks a little bit different now.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 6 2009, 01:18 PM~15888512
> *  looks good
> *


thanks sir  

sup homes ?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 12:05 PM~15888405
> *stitching done by me :cheesy: my first time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo u have da makina to do that? came out good!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

my homies store the vato show me how 2 fuck with dat nd i started doing iit on my sweaters kinda came out a lil crooked the banner


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 12:54 PM~15888806
> *my homies store the vato show me how 2 fuck with dat nd i started doing iit on my sweaters kinda came out a lil crooked the banner
> *


ora esta chido!


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is my boy Danny. We go way back. We showed together in the 90's. Good people


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2009, 12:24 PM~15888564
> *The purple version was just a "photoshop" someone did of it. It looks a little bit different now.
> *


lol it fooled me. :biggrin: though it just gave me an idea what color to paint my girls bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 06:12 PM~15903881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15920834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Chopper-Bicycl...=item5884b143bd


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

IM BORED SO IMA JUST POST A FEW VIDS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feP1MWi7xFI


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15920834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 09:49 PM~15943690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pixie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 10 2009, 09:02 PM~15943889
> *nice pixie
> *


arties old pix


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## FATTY_ONE




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

las nite. round midnite.

















75$ fine 4 ground efects
fuk da cops


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

4 juanpotty


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 09:49 PM~15943690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: im suprised that bike didnt just evaporate into the vast chasm of her vaggie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2009, 07:46 PM~15971395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA WTF IS THAT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 14 2009, 01:20 PM~15977687
> *HAHAHA WTF IS THAT?
> *


Ha thats a head badge with some fucked up ass engraving.


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 13 2009, 06:33 PM~15970588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wtf wheres mine?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 07:21 PM~15826493
> *did you ever reaceve that cruiser seat ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2009, 07:46 PM~15971395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, never seen this one, totaly my kind a taste


----------



## LocoSoCal

*SHE IS THE BEST**MODEL*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15981934
> *wtf  wheres mine?
> *


K onda loc !

Ures aki esta en medio de mis piernas foo,, :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15972071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 15 2009, 05:48 AM~15986241
> *damn, never seen this one, totaly my kind a taste
> *



Thanks Bro its my oldest boys bike I got for him.. It was an really old show bike from back in 93 94 era that was retired but I have plans making it a different theme bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## excalibur

^ at least we know that bike was built nice and strong.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2009, 08:46 PM~15971395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niice :0


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 06:45 PM~15992360
> *K onda loc !
> 
> Ures aki esta en medio de mis piernas foo,, :biggrin:
> *


pinche vato puerco... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

some pics i found


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

is this still mild?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 08:49 PM~16025181
> *is this still mild?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


According to go-Lo rules that's a radical


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

What do you guys think? 


These forks?

















Or these?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

first ones. lemme have the second set


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2009, 10:38 PM~16025950
> *first ones.  lemme have the second set
> *


 :no:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 19 2009, 04:52 AM~16027425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i dont even want to think about the snow,but i know its coming soon


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 19 2009, 03:55 AM~16027430
> *damn i dont even want to think about the snow,but i know its coming soon
> *


 :0 i was getting ready to leave to work {FED EX} and got a called to stay HOME but dayum gotta work tomorrow!


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 20 2009, 12:52 PM~16038066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   nice


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2009, 09:19 PM~16025814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chinkaman

luv the first ones,they dont fuck with the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2009, 11:24 PM~16025853
> *What do you guys think?
> These forks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade for the custom forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 18 2009, 09:52 PM~16025214
> *According to go-Lo rules that's a radical
> *


Disagree. count em up!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 20 2009, 12:52 PM~16038066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 21 2009, 11:42 PM~16054627
> *:cheesy:
> *


Whachu know bout that trike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:35 PM~16053082
> *trade for the custom forks?
> *


Pics of your "custom forks".


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2009, 01:01 AM~16054856
> *Pics of your "custom forks".
> *


ahh never mind


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 12:02 AM~16054862
> *ahh never mind
> *


76 Schwinn was trying to get them from me yesterday but they aint goin no where. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2009, 01:03 AM~16054883
> *76 Schwinn was trying to get them from me yesterday but they aint goin no where.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Dec 18 2009, 08:47 PM~16025169-->
> 
> 
> 
> some pics i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 08:48 PM~16025177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 08:49 PM~16025181
> *is this still mild?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 08:49 PM~16025191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 08:50 PM~16025203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these some ad ass bikes right here.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 22 2009, 01:08 AM~16054925
> *these some ad ass bikes right here.
> *


TEXAS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2009, 11:03 PM~16054883
> *76 Schwinn was trying to get them from me yesterday but they aint goin no where.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2009, 12:44 PM~16079275
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Dec 22 2009, 01:37 AM~16054555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like the way this limo bike is customized! different


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 20 2009, 08:52 PM~16038066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this a retired trike???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2009, 09:17 AM~15986490
> *SHE IS THE BESTMODEL
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 and of course she likes to sit on these kind of banana


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 24 2009, 01:59 PM~16079932
> *Is this a retired trike???
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin: 









Ah 2009 was a good year I tied my season best with 19 awards this year. Hopefully next year will be better.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all and good luck next year :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 02:32 PM~16088279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 05:16 PM~16089229
> *:0
> *


nice huh too bad i dont build bikes i make more money doing real tires


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 06:43 PM~16089367
> *nice huh too bad i dont build bikes i make more money doing real tires
> *


whats so special about those tires? Pics of the "real tires"?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 25 2009, 05:47 PM~16089386
> *whats so special about those tires?  Pics of the "real tires"?
> *


PRETTY SURE THEY STARTED OUT LIFE AS BLACKWALLS...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 06:57 PM~16089437
> *PRETTY SURE THEY STARTED OUT LIFE AS BLACKWALLS...
> *


2 stripes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 25 2009, 06:00 PM~16089453
> *2 stripes?
> *


mayo an mustard nicca :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 06:13 PM~16089500
> *mayo an mustard nicca :uh:
> *


Royals, the exact opposite


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 09:47 PM~16025169
> *some pics i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't know I don't want to bag on anybody but those look like some bars I made for my brother in 2006


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 20 2009, 12:52 PM~16038066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE GOOD OL' DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2009, 12:00 AM~16054840
> *Whachu know bout that trike?
> *


I KNOW IT HAS WHAT IT TAKES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 24 2009, 01:59 PM~16079932
> *Is this a retired trike???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 25 2009, 08:59 PM~16090506-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW IT HAS WHAT IT TAKES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 25 2009, 09:00 PM~16090511
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :h5:
> *


They aint ready. :no: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 09:05 PM~16090553
> *They aint ready.  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


TAG TEAM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 25 2009, 09:06 PM~16090563
> *TAG TEAM
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 09:11 PM~16090613
> *:h5:
> *


CANT WAIT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

again not a bike. but its random.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 01:09 PM~16094436
> *again not a bike. but its random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: 
i dont like your sig, 68chevy is a douche..... and a thief


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 01:17 PM~16094490
> *:angry:
> i dont like your sig, 68chevy is a douche..... and a thief
> *


sorry homie. just he set me up with another build. again im sorry to hear about your tv moniter. that wasent at all cool
if he dident want it he should of had it sent back in place of the stuff he sent you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

what do you think...most people been hate'in fuck them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> what do you think...most people been hate'in fuck them
> [/b]


they been hatin? how is that cus they dont like your bike? you cant ask for an opinion and then just assume every one was gonna love your bike.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 05:32 PM~16103801
> *they been hatin? how is that cus they dont like your bike? you cant ask for an opinion and then just assume every one was gonna love your bike.
> *


hahaha hah my bad homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> hahaha hah my bad homie
> [/b]


its all good man. you dont need to apologize. lol


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

nothing aginst you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> nothing aginst you
> [/b]


lol we cool bro. no problems.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 27 2009, 10:46 PM~16106339-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 27 2009, 10:47 PM~16106347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2009, 10:48 PM~16106366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT IS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist

*Now here's the sad pic!*


----------



## D Twist




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 28 2009, 05:54 PM~16113223
> *Now here's the sad pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :nosad: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 28 2009, 04:54 PM~16113223
> *Now here's the sad pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how dare china put schwinn on there bikes. schwinn wasent made by them. :angry:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 28 2009, 09:35 PM~16115192
> *how dare china put schwinn on there bikes. schwinn wasent  made by them. :angry:
> *


*thats where Schwinn makes them...cheaper!*


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 22 2009, 01:08 AM~16054925
> *these some ad ass bikes right here.
> *



they're from texas, what do you expect :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## Guezo1




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NICE


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 28 2009, 10:46 PM~16115314
> *they're from texas, what do you expect  :biggrin:
> *


I expect swangas and doos open mane!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 27 2009, 03:45 PM~16103433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I got that exact same hat! :cheesy: tight shirts.


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 31 2009, 01:43 PM~16145895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much do you want for them


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Dec 30 2009, 11:10 PM~16141333-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16141363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 01:51 PM~16146500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 12:50 PM~16146492
> *how much do you want for them
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 30 2009, 06:14 PM~16136884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Dec 31 2009, 01:43 PM~16145895-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Dec 31 2009, 06:38 PM~16148248
> *x2
> *


$3 spoke w/nipple


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 28 2009, 04:52 PM~16113195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My boy has the same trike . Peel the sticker.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 31 2009, 12:43 PM~16145895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16156260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


*buildin a bomb?* :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16156294
> *buildin a bomb?  :0
> *


shhhh !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16156260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wat you gonna do with the hydro pump??? building something on the secerts or wat??? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

WENT TO THE NATIONAL CATHEDRAL WASHINGTON DC TO THANK GOD N THE VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE 4 ALL THEY GAVE ME IN 2009 N HOPE 2010 WOULD BE BETTER!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 31 2009, 09:00 PM~16149526
> *$3 spoke w/nipple
> *


what size are they


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 1 2010, 08:40 PM~16156615
> *what size are they
> *


for 20"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 1 2010, 09:03 PM~16156787
> *for 20"
> *


are you making them, or did you come up on some twisted wheels, and parting them out?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2010, 06:01 PM~16156294
> *buildin a bomb ?  :0
> *



is it true that every time this word is typed that some goverment agency is notified and they beging to spy on us???? hno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16157247
> *is it true that every time this word is typed that some goverment agency is notified and they beging to spy on us???? hno:
> *


i also heard that they been easdropping on our cell phone/home phone calls. :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:34 PM~16157600
> *i also heard that they been easdropping on our cell phone/home phone calls. :0
> *


yeah i heard that too!!!!!! its creepy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

major throwback

R.I.P.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

good times.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 2 2010, 02:28 AM~16159806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major throwback
> 
> R.I.P.
> *


RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 2 2010, 04:28 AM~16159806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major throwback
> 
> R.I.P.
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats nice, that mural looks hella good!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 09:13 PM~16197399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

!!VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING HOUSE !!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 6 2010, 06:18 PM~16206623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING HOUSE !!!
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 6 2010, 06:18 PM~16206623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING HOUSE !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

my first trike 3 years ago


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2010, 07:28 PM~16229834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sukkka :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 8 2010, 06:29 PM~16229845
> *sukkka  :biggrin:
> *


where my part *****. only takes one day fed ex


----------



## Raguness

Anybody ever see these before???


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16232075
> *Anybody ever see these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 11:59 PM~16232075
> *Anybody ever see these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tamaleras :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 10:59 PM~16232075
> *Anybody ever see these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah all of the time 
im Mexico they use them in the fruit markets
and its a ice cream bike with out the cooler


----------



## Raguness

Yeah but it's 16" thou. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 9 2010, 12:38 PM~16236281
> *Yeah but it's 16" thou.  :biggrin:
> *


man you know there is no child labor laws over there


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2010, 11:39 AM~16236293
> *man you know there is no child labor laws over there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16236281
> *Yeah but it's 16" thou.  :biggrin:
> *


I never seen one when Im down there. But now that I think about it I never really went looking for bikes or bike shops. I seen a 26" version of that down there for $300 but that was it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 08:59 PM~16232075
> *Anybody ever see these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you gonna fix it up?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 30 2009, 04:30 PM~15824118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16232075
> *Anybody ever see these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS UP HOMIE,,,I JUST SEEN ONE IN A POST,,HERE ON LIL,,BUT CANT REMEMBER WHAT TOPIC , IT WAS BAD ASS ,,IT HAD A ICE CHEST FOR ICE CEAM. IT WAS HOOKED UP NICE WITH A 26' BEACH CRUISER FRAME...IF I REMEMBER ILL POST IT FOR U... :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center




**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 9 2010, 07:32 PM~16239875
> *WAS UP HOMIE,,,I JUST SEEN ONE IN A POST,,HERE ON LIL,,BUT CANT REMEMBER WHAT TOPIC , IT WAS BAD ASS ,,IT HAD A ICE CHEST FOR ICE CEAM. IT WAS HOOKED UP NICE WITH A 26' BEACH CRUISER FRAME...IF I REMEMBER ILL POST IT FOR U... :wow:
> *


was it white and pink with a studded beach cruiser seat and chain steering wheel?


----------



## mr.casper

STREETS DREAMZ... MARYLAND CHAPTER MAKING THINGS HAPPEN EAST COAST GETTING THERE PART IN LRM TOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16240542
> *was it white and pink with a studded beach cruiser seat and chain steering wheel?
> *


DAMM HOMIE CANT REMEMBER,,I KNOW I SAW IT IN HERE SOME WHERE,,I KNOW IT HAD A SIGN THAT SAID PALETERO ..AND I THINK IT WAS FROM AZ.....THE PAINT LOOKED RED,,,,,WITH THE WHITE ICE CHEST..... :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey everyone here is a link to a bike that was built by OCC for sell from STL check it everyone knows the bike lmfao

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1544518955.html


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 11:39 AM~16244358
> *hey everyone here is a link to a bike that was built by OCC for sell from STL check it everyone knows the bike lmfao
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1544518955.html
> *



Built by OCC huh... the company really went to shit after Paul Jr left :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 01:50 PM~16244456
> *Built by OCC huh... the company really went to shit after Paul Jr left  :biggrin:
> *


yea it was built by LOWRIDER JUNCTION here is it is the bikes dude is a scam  

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/diamond_plate/


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16244493
> *yea it was built by LOWRIDER JUNCTION here is it is the bikes dude is a scam
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/diamond_plate/
> *



Still a cool bike, could've sold it without the lies!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 01:59 PM~16244524
> *Still a cool bike, could've sold it without the lies!!!!!
> *


not for $800 hell he had it for sale on here for a min :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16244493
> *yea it was built by LOWRIDER JUNCTION here is it is the bikes dude is a scam
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/diamond_plate/
> *


I knew I seen that shit somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 02:08 PM~16244582
> *I knew I seen that shit somewhere.  :biggrin:
> *


i seen that ad and fell out so i emailed him and let him know and he said "thats a made up website, your an idiot, if you are not interested in buying it how about you not fucking email me : )"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 12:54 PM~16244493
> *yea it was built by LOWRIDER JUNCTION here is it is the bikes dude is a scam
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/diamond_plate/
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Chris really put his foot in his mouth this time. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 02:13 PM~16244615
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Chris really put his foot in his mouth this time.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yep so i made this ad :biggrin: 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1546076998.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 01:16 PM~16244635
> *yep so i made this ad  :biggrin:
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1546076998.html
> *


You should put it is not even a real schwinn frame. LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16244635
> *yep so i made this ad  :biggrin:
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1546076998.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 02:18 PM~16244649
> *You should put it is not even a real schwinn frame. LOL
> *


thanks i will edit the ad now lol


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16244635
> *yep so i made this ad  :biggrin:
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1546076998.html
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS IM GONNA HAVE TO PLACE A CALL TO RICK TOMORROW, OCC SUED A FEW PEOPLE TRYING TO PASS OFF BIKES AS OCC BIKES BUT THIS OUGHT TO BE A FIRST


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 04:11 PM~16245576
> *ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS IM GONNA HAVE TO PLACE A CALL TO RICK TOMORROW, OCC SUED A FEW PEOPLE TRYING TO PASS OFF BIKES AS OCC BIKES BUT THIS OUGHT TO BE A FIRST
> *


do it i have had a guy hit me and was going to buy it but after he seen my ad he is not :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1539135164.html

wow i didnt think anyone could fuck up a truck this bad


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 06:07 PM~16246769
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1539135164.html
> 
> wow i didnt think anyone could fuck up a truck this bad
> *


i dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 10 2010, 05:41 PM~16247099
> *i dont see anything wrong with it
> *


that means you own a paisa ass truck :roflmao: 

pinstripes and racing stripes :nono:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 06:46 PM~16247152
> *that means you own a paisa ass truck :roflmao:
> 
> pinstripes and racing stripes :nono:
> *


its not that bad


----------



## mr.casper

THIS THE FUKEN RANDOM PIC TOPIC NOT A FUKIN CRAIGSLIST TOPIC


----------



## JAMES843

Can you all post up pictures of bikes with trailers i have been wanting to build one any suggestions on what to use as a base??


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 10 2010, 06:00 PM~16247289
> *THIS THE FUKEN RANDOM PIC TOPIC NOT A FUKIN CRAIGSLIST TOPIC
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 03:11 PM~16245576
> *ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS IM GONNA HAVE TO PLACE A CALL TO RICK TOMORROW, OCC SUED A FEW PEOPLE TRYING TO PASS OFF BIKES AS OCC BIKES BUT THIS OUGHT TO BE A FIRST
> *


name droppin :wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 08:32 PM~16249199
> *name droppin :wow:
> *


huh


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16249292
> *huh
> *


you. name droppin. see above :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16249342
> *you.  name droppin.  see above :cheesy:
> *


I noticed that too.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16249342
> *you.  name droppin.  see above :cheesy:
> *


its not Rick Petko  

this Rick knows Nub who knows well its obvious who he knows. i sharpied up a primary cover for his rat bike. this isnt the first time people have been caught using the name to push custom Bikes a few got caught in Sturgis last year. no self respecting motorcycle shop would build a lowrider bike.

i see some ass from LIL tried passing himself off as Sr.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:54 PM~16249503
> *its not Rick Petko
> 
> this Rick knows Nub who knows well its obvious who he knows. i sharpied up a primary cover for his rat bike. this isnt the first time people have been caught using the name to push custom Bikes a few got caught in Sturgis last year. no self respecting motorcycle shop would build a lowrider bike.
> 
> i see some ass from LIL tried passing himself off as Sr.
> *


you can see where you originally sounded like a name dropper right? obviously we dont know you friend rick. most people would say "my friend".


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:59 PM~16249559
> *you can see where you originally sounded like a name dropper right? obviously we dont know you friend rick. most people would say "my friend".
> *


exactly.


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THATS A SIX TREY YOU INGORANT MUTHAFUKA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16247289
> *THIS THE FUKEN RANDOM PIC TOPIC NOT A FUKIN CRAIGSLIST TOPIC
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:00 PM~16250486
> *THATS A SIX TREY YOU INGORANT MUTHAFUKA
> *


its a 6 FO you blind muthafucka


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:01 PM~16250509
> *its a 6 FO you blind muthafucka
> *


NO YOU EFFIN TRANNY IS A 63


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16250518
> *NO YOU EFFIN TRANNY IS A 63
> *


its a 6Fo you dont know shit about Impalers


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:04 PM~16250545
> *its a 6Fo you dont know shit about Impalers
> *


=|


YOURE A FUCKING IDIOTA ON THE REALS


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16250585
> *=|
> YOURE A FUCKING IDIOTA ON THE REALS
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 10:42 PM~16250203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you lownslow?

nice sixfo

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16250627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




.......HAHA


YOU AINT FUNNY FOO!! :nosad:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16250203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM R U FOR REALS,,,,ITS A 63 BUDDY,,,,AND ITS AN IMPALA ,,NOT IMPALE...BABOSO,,,, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16250667
> *DAMM R U FOR REALS,,,,ITS A 63 BUDDY,,,,AND ITS AN IMPALA ,,NOT IMPALE...BABOSO,,,, :0  :biggrin:
> *


6Fo
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16250667
> *DAMM R U FOR REALS,,,,ITS A 63 BUDDY,,,,AND ITS AN IMPALA ,,NOT IMPALE...BABOSO,,,, :0  :biggrin:
> *


its a euro 70 barracuda. :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16250667
> *DAMM R U FOR REALS,,,,ITS A 63 BUDDY,,,,AND ITS AN IMPALA ,,NOT IMPALE...BABOSO,,,, :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THIS FOO GOT HIS HEAD ALL FUCKED UP QUE NO LOL

ITS PROBALY ALL THAT SHARPIE HELL BE SNIFFING UP WHEN HES DRAWING LIL HYNA DESIGNS ON HIS LAMBO MODEL CAR :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2010, 11:15 PM~16250726
> *its a euro 70 barracuda.  :uh:
> *


I AGREE :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 10:14 PM~16250710
> *6Fo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508
> *


THOSE ARE ALL 63,S..................... :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 PM~16250710
> *6Fo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508
> *


 :uh: 

SIX TREY FOO GET IT RIGHT INSTEAD OF DEPENDING ON LIL MOVIES ALL YOURE LIFE


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16250730
> *HAHAHA THIS FOO GOT HIS HEAD ALL FUCKED UP QUE NO LOL
> 
> ITS PROBALY ALL THAT SHARPIE HELL BE SNIFFING UP WHEN HES DRAWING LIL HYNA DESIGNS ON HIS LAMBO MODEL CAR  :0
> *


NAH HOMIE ITS THE GLUE.... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16250730
> *HAHAHA THIS FOO GOT HIS HEAD ALL FUCKED UP QUE NO LOL
> 
> ITS PROBALY ALL THAT SHARPIE HELL BE SNIFFING UP WHEN HES DRAWING LIL HYNA DESIGNS ON HIS LAMBO MODEL CAR  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got my $175 off it doing 2 more for another person, not bad for cars that cost 10 bucks.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:18 PM~16250784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i got my $175 off it doing 2 more for another person, not bad for cars that cost 10 bucks.
> *


HAHAHA $10 BUCKS :cheesy:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:18 PM~16250795
> *HAHAHA $10 BUCKS  :cheesy:
> *





> * Originally Posted by [email protected]
> Will you take $175 for the lambo and I'll cover shipping with my UPS account?
> 
> -A*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:18 PM~16250784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i got my $175 off it doing 2 more for another person, not bad for cars that cost 10 bucks.
> *


lownslow?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 09:17 PM~16250782
> *NAH HOMIE ITS THE GLUE.... :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Are you related to sack-town?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 10:21 PM~16250844
> *lownslow?
> *


whos that?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16250844
> *lownslow?
> *


think so too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16250844-->
> 
> 
> 
> lownslow?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:22 PM~16250854
> *whos that?
> *




he didnt say that lownslow was a person. youre him


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16250847-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to sack-town?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT THINK SO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:22 PM~16250854
> *whos that?
> *


SO FIRST YOURE PLAYING DUMB AND NOW YOURE PLAYING DUMBER MAKE UP YOUR FUCKING MIND TRANSVESTIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

I remember a green girls bike he did that was kinds cool.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2010, 10:21 PM~16250847
> *Are you related to sack-town?
> *


NAH HOMIE,,,DONT KNOW HIM....IM FROM SAN DIEGO CALI......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 11:23 PM~16250872
> *he didnt say that lownslow was a person.  youre him
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 11:24 PM~16250884
> *NAH HOMIE,,,DONT KNOW HIM....IM FROM SAN DIEGO CALI......
> *


THATS RIGHT CITY OF THE 1904!!! 619 TO THE 760 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:25 PM~16250904
> *THATS RIGHT CITY OF THE 1904!!! 619 TO THE 760  :biggrin:
> *


YUP U KNOW HOMIE 760..T0.....619....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 11:18 PM~16250784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i got my $175 off it doing 2 more for another person, not bad for cars that cost 10 bucks.
> *


lownslow?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 9 2010, 04:23 PM~16238153
> *are you gonna fix it up?
> *



One of my co-workers dropped it off for me to do up. He's had it for 10 yrs. Its his daughters now. Just gonna replace some pieces. Gonna show it at Fuego's if I can get some time to work on it. :angry:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2010, 03:49 PM~16237928
> *I never seen one when Im down there. But now that I think about it I never really went looking for bikes or bike shops. I seen a 26" version of that down there for $300 but that was it.
> *



They sale those 26's out here in Phoenix just never bothered to check the price tag.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

this car is worth 130k as it sits


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16260835
> *this car is worth 130k as it sits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup lownslow/ronin/(insert other names here)


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

no wires


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 12:51 AM~16252119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheres the bling? :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16260835
> *this car is worth 130k as it sits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit to who

not me. thats for damn sure


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2010, 12:04 AM~16262615
> *Wheres the bling?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

this was at the summer show where majestics amsterdam hosted lowridershow.
This was on the way :biggrin: 










at the show:



















http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sn...0_1042812_n.jpg


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THE BIG APPLE NEW YORK CITY !!



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16262615
> *Wheres the bling?  :biggrin:
> *


the blings in store for 2011.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16278414
> *this was at the summer show where majestics amsterdam hosted lowridershow.
> This was on the way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sn...0_1042812_n.jpg
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: we had a good time


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16262552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wires
> *


do tell!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2010, 04:30 AM~16286916
> *:biggrin:  we had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:20 AM~16287007
> *do tell!
> *


no tell, but will sell :0 :0


jk


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## interiorcrocodile

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16320140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2010, 04:06 PM~16329034
> *
> *


make over coming soon gil how u been?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 04:45 PM~16328819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youre still a fukkin idiot, huh? :uh:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:07 PM~16329680
> *youre still a fukkin idiot, huh? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM~16329680
> *youre still a fukkin idiot, huh? :uh:
> *


x3


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 06:07 PM~16329680
> *youre still a fukkin idiot, huh? :uh:
> *


its not that bad


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM~16329806
> *its not that bad
> *


 :uh: :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16329806
> *its not that bad
> *


YOUR WORSER THAN THE GUY WHO POSTED THAT DUMB SHIT :uh:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16329951
> *YOUR WORSER THAN THE GUY WHO POSTED THAT DUMB SHIT  :uh:
> *


it could always be worse


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:07 PM~16329680
> *youre still a fukkin idiot, huh? :uh:
> *


  still holding it down for 4chan


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16330616
> * still holding it down for 4chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic aint that bad. i would do that.

but laughing in the face of tragedy is for people who have never been through shit and are just seeking attention. i feel for you lil buddy


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2010, 09:42 AM~16337904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2010, 10:42 AM~16337904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those yours? :0 i want!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2010, 10:42 AM~16337904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a set of those in my garage. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2010, 09:42 AM~16337904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remeber when mine were that clean!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2010, 11:42 AM~16337904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13'S OR 14'S

I GOT TO SELL MINE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 19 2010, 03:19 PM~16342083
> *13'S OR 14'S
> 
> I GOT TO SELL MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 price :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16329951
> *YOUR WORSER THAN THE GUY WHO POSTED THAT DUMB SHIT  :uh:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY VERY FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE BACK IN 2001 I WAS 14 YEARS OLD I THINK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THIS WAS AT THE MEXICAN PARADE IN 2004 MY WIFEY RIDING MY 3RD LOWRIDER BIKE A 1976 SCHWINN WITH ALL FLAT TWISTED(THIS WAS ACTUALLYY IN 2005 I MADE A MISTAKE :biggrin


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2010, 02:12 PM~16352807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SUMMERSLAM IN 2004 ENGLISHTOWN N.J WHEN LOWRIDER MAG. WAS COMING TO THE EAST COAST 
MY GIRL LIKED THE PINK SIXDEUCE "COTTON CANDY"


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

COOL ASS 66 WITH O.G SANCO'S  
LOYALTY C.C HOLDIN IT DOWN IN THE BACKGROUND WITH THEIR CANDY CUTTY :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

HERES ANOTHER FUCKED UP PIC OF MY OLD BIKE AND MY "LOWRIDER BASEBALL JERSEY" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16355471
> *HERES ANOTHER FUCKED UP  PIC OF MY OLD BIKE AND MY "LOWRIDER BASEBALL JERSEY" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that frames a pacific right? I had one of those. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16355527
> *that frames a pacific right? I had one of those. :biggrin:
> *


I CANT REMEMBER THE BRAND OF THE FRAME HOMIE ALL I KNOW IS THAT I BOUGHT IT FOR $20 IN THE STREET FROM AN OLD GUY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:02 PM~16355608
> *I CANT REMEMBER THE BRAND OF THE FRAME HOMIE  ALL I KNOW IS THAT I BOUGHT IT FOR $20 IN THE STREET FROM AN OLD GUY
> *


I had a chrome one like that but it was a bmx bike.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16355527
> *that frames a pacific right? I had one of those. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think it is


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 20 2010, 08:35 PM~16356731
> *yeah i think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NEW PAGE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	1985
TonyO	1002
817Lowrider	864
Str8crazy80	750
STR8_CLOWN'N	593
noe_from_texas	404
bad news	365
lowlife-biker	305
SIC'N'TWISTED	276
76'_SCHWINN	274
D Twist	267
lowridersfinest	244
BASH3R	235
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	215
SAC_TOWN	208
mitchell26	198
MR.559	189
AMB1800	167
Clown Confusion	166
mr.casper	161
sic713	159
eric ramos	158
Lil Spanks	155
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	150
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	148
RAIDERSEQUAL	143
JUSTDEEZ	125
CE 707	121
chamuco61	115
excalibur	101
schwinn1966	101
dave_st214	94
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	86
Ronin	83
Stilo-G	74
Raguness	73
G~MoneyCustoms	72
stillspinnin	72
NOTORIOUS-ENEMY	71
Eternal Life	69
NorCalLux	69
show-bound	69
Drop'em	65
SA ROLLERZ	65
86' Chevy	63
KrazyKutting	62
LuxuriouSMontreaL	55
the poor boys	53
LowRider_69	52
LILHOBBZ805	50
Badass93	50
BONES_712	49
chaos91	46
the bone collector	45
las_crucez	43
RO-BC	43
GrimReaper	42
ripsta85	41
HD Lowrider	41
ShotCallers O.C.	39
deville	36
Hermanos of Peace	35
FRISCO KID	34
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	32
AZ WAR CHIEF	30
Spankz	30
REC	29
BABOSO HYDROS	29
CHAIN REACTION	28
viejitocencoast	28
lesstime	27
slo	27
POISON 831	27
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	26
Rusty193	26
lowdhotchkiss	25
fairydust87	25
recklesslifestyles	25
chris23	25
ozzylowrider	23
mtl city	23
the_cat	23
2lowsyn	22
elspock84	22
chulow95	22
interiorcrocodile	22
fashizzle manizzle	20
marya	20
ROBERTO G	20
jonny b	20
PHXKSTM	19
713WildBill	19
LOCO_CUSTOMS	19
The ZONE	18
syked1	18
PICAZZO	18
78 Monte 4 Life	18
.:OrangeCounty G:.	18
OneLowBull	18
84 BLAZER	17
lowriderwiz	17
MR X	16
CHUKO 204	16
Low-Life09	16
19stratus97	15
Bogyoke	15
DVS	15
Guezo1	15
DOPEY	14
Jodoka	14
O.C RYDER	14
casper805	14
screwstone_tx	14
FloRida	14
UpInSmoke619	13
Reynaldo866	13
iced	13
lil_chemito86	13
73monte	12
skinnischwinn	12
FunkytownRoller	12
81.7.TX.	11
toyshopcustoms	11
Ant-Wan	11
lowrid3r	11
LocoSoCal	10
BOUNZIN	10
cadillac_pimpin	10
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
BAYTOWNSLC	10
Cruel Intention	10
aztecsoulz	10
swa562	10
It's Johnny	10
cwplanet	9
91PurplePeopleEater	9
LJ$LJ	9
51gjr	9
RollinBlue	9
spooky.NY	9
juiced67impala	8
tequila sunrise	8
The Phoenix	7
bluepridelowride13	7
sergio187	7
OSO 805	7
Six-o-two	7
Amahury760	7
thomy205	7
MTX686	7
Born 2 Die	7
KERN_COUNTY661	7
the_guy	6
sanjo_nena408	6
Lurker	6
96tippin3	6
OGDinoe1	6
BombaAussieStyle	6
DA_SQUID	6
MR.BODOQUITO	6
HAGCustoms	6
LUV ME OR HATE ME	6
area651rider	6
Fleetangel	6
LOWX732	6
LEGIONSofTEXAS	6
b_boy02000	5
childsplay69	5
UntouchableS1fndr	5
D-Low	5
BigMandoAZ	5
JOHNNY CHINGAS	5
abe C.	5
MAYHEM	5
IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
el-rimo	5
Meeba	5
REST IN PEACE c.c	5
chris2low	5
og58pontiac	5
Danilo los Santos	5
DSweet LuX	4
cruising oldies	4
kustombuilder	4
gootch	4
kiki	4
big9er	4
ericg	4
78mc	4
somerstyle	4
TEKILA61904	4
ATL LOW LOW	4
Kandy Drippa	4
majestic bike club	4
D-ice69	4
Reverend Hearse	4
lowriderjoker77	4
RidinLowBC	3
DirtyBird2	3
bribri1	3
Malverde619	3
unique27	3
THE REBIRTH	3
brn2ridelo	3
nsane86	3
huggybear!	3
PurpleLicious	3
90lowlow	3
LowerDinU	3
66wita6	3
Supaf|y in the Ky	3
charger24	3
hot$tuff5964	3
imtgw1a	3
Talib (MYAS)	3
back yard boogie	3
Cut N 3's	3
TwOtYme	3
sanjosecustomz	3
gizmo1	3
brownpridegirl	3
dekay24	3
BIG TURTLE	3
El Wexican	3
texastrike	3
Joe_Anthony	3
ChevyKid	3
[email protected] 3
Tee"s_77LTD	3
*SEEZER*	3
Dragula	3
sureñosbluez	3
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
Aint no Body!	3
Death Dealer	3
DynoDan	2
Ragtop Ted	2
jr mama 66	2
littlerascle59	2
R.O.C	2
713Lowriderboy	2
lowrider-420	2
BIG WHIT 64	2
TearsofaClownII	2
805 BABY.GOR13	2
THE RUNS	2
fatdaddylv	2
rabbit	2
LilBoyBlue	2
lowbike1	2
viciousvixen<3	2
Supreme Bicycle	2
TRAFF1C1968	2
Pure Xtc	2
67Caprice	2
speedy187	2
adib_repteis	2
bullet one	2
LIL GOODTIMES CC	2
mistargreen	2
-SUPER62-	2
TuCamote	2
WickedWizzard	2
BLVD_SCHWINN	2
wimone	2
serg1950	2
radicalplastic09	2
abel	2
KaDa	2
hustler2919	2
EL RAIDER	2
Damu505	1
killa lowrider	1
masatalker	1
arcblazr	1
Skim	1
FULLER*TYME	1
GENOCIDE	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
cookiecrumble	1
CHRIS HANSEN	1
63 ridah	1
Loco Low Tucson 520	1
hard2get	1
capone530	1
EL VAGO 84	1
Droop$	1
[email protected]$ 408	1
Randy Watson	1
MAKH 13	1
Steve9663	1
BigVics58	1
shamrockshaker	1
BiggB420	1
schwinn1964	1
DETACHED	1
madrigalkustoms	1
jesus_died_lol	1
bigb21	1
luxuriousloc's	1
maddogg20/20	1
1980caddy	1
pimp	1
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
1988CutlassClassic	1
_Sweet_Baby_Girl	1
alex_low	1
chinkaman	1
TOWN CAR92	1
EL MOOSE	1
impala_ss_in_atx	1
Pedalscraper22	1
WagonLuver	1
MzTinney	1
vicmarcos	1
David Cervantes	1
adrian vasquez	1
four13rider	1
bluntman	1
greenwithenvy1981	1
chuca_63	1
rubenlow59	1
26jd	1
slangin cardboard	1
Allude	1
KrAzE1	1
chavez.elc69	1
BLVD Kreeper	1
djrascal	1
STiLL RAPPiN32	1
BOMBS INC.	1
The Scientist	1
MARLO	1
Nightcrawler	1
MAKIN MONEY	1
SiLvErReGaL	1
CHICANO_STYLE	1
NY-BOSSMAN	1
TWISM	1
gonzalj	1
modelmangler	1
JROCK	1
GABINO	1
Hernan	1
Crazylife13	1
God's Son2	1
UNIDOS	1
cleverlos	1
azteca de oro	1
86-cuttysupreme	1
InkCrimes	1
gotair19	1
midnighter	1
regalicious	1
Abie	1
BAN-850-QUEEN	1
G&CWireWheels	1
Infamous James	1
rrwayne	1
green ice	1
MikeS	1
super natural	1
POORBOYS C.C.	1
MRS.GOODTIMES818	1
JAMES843	1
goofy	1
showpop	1
olskoolkaddy	1
LowLady	1
SinCal559	1
classic detail	1
I'm watching you	1
Long Roof	1
vegASS	1
FLEETWOOD PENA	1
BigTex	1
DOUBLE-O	1
1ofaknd	1
RO.LIFER	1
geniuz	1
Loco 61	1
VENOM	1
LuxLife-old	1
lowchevy1989	1
3whlcmry	1
REYXTC	1
WheeLieWorTeL	1
sick1nine	1
94stang	1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

top 10


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## interiorcrocodile

:0


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16379388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 22 2010, 06:40 PM~16379596
> *
> *


my son got all the good looks from momma me gano lol at 7 months weights 24lbs


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16369481
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 20 2010, 05:39 PM~16355274
> *THIS WAS AT THE MEXICAN PARADE IN 2004 MY WIFEY RIDING MY 3RD LOWRIDER BIKE A 1976 SCHWINN WITH ALL FLAT TWISTED(THIS WAS ACTUALLYY IN 2005 I MADE A MISTAKE :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMM..ALL KINDZ OF RAZA OUT THERE TOO.. :biggrin: AND THEY SAY WE ARE THE MINORITY..LOL..YEAH RIGHT.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 23 2010, 05:07 AM~16383830
> *GOD DAMM..ALL KINDZ OF RAZA OUT THERE TOO.. :biggrin:  AND THEY SAY WE ARE THE MINORITY..LOL..YEAH RIGHT.. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


   
SIMON THERES A LOT OF RAZA OUT HERE IN THE BIG APPLE


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 23 2010, 02:01 AM~16383647
> *fail.
> *


nope your dumbass clicked


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 12:44 PM~16385624
> *nope your dumbass clicked
> *


fail


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 23 2010, 01:16 PM~16386236
> *fail
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 23 2010, 01:16 PM~16386236
> *fail
> *


wass upp homie..hey i got a hyrrualic pump for a bike for sale ..hit me up if your intrested.... :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 23 2010, 02:37 PM~16386368
> *wass upp homie..hey i got a hyrrualic pump for a bike for sale ..hit me up if your intrested.... :wow:
> *


how much 
do you have pics


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 23 2010, 01:38 PM~16386371
> *how much
> do you have pics
> *


NO HOMIE..I DONT ITS SITTING IN STORAGE FOR A FEW YEARS NOW..DONT HAVE USE FOR IT..BUT IM ASKING $100.00...


----------



## KrazyKutting

:0 :biggrin: VICMARCOS AZTEC HANDLEBARS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 23 2010, 02:37 PM~16386368
> *wass upp homie..hey i got a hyrrualic pump for a bike for sale ..hit me up if your intrested.... :wow:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, OH DAM REALLY??? PM YOUR NUMBER AND ILL SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

seen this at the bike shop once. :0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16389217
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, OH DAM REALLY??? PM YOUR NUMBER AND ILL SEE WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


PM.SENT.. :0


----------



## lowrider-420

that yellow bike is a FELT yellow cab / taxi


----------



## Ant-Wan

Can you handle it???  



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ripsta85

Keep a look out for April 2010 LRM :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 28 2010, 08:13 AM~16438950
> *Keep a look out for April 2010 LRM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 28 2010, 10:13 AM~16438950
> *Keep a look out for April 2010 LRM  :biggrin:
> *


the spread of ur bike on the new LRM looks good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 28 2010, 10:13 AM~16438950
> *Keep a look out for April 2010 LRM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## dave_st214

the homie showtimes og bike "the ridddler"
















anyone got pics of this bike


----------



## dave_st214

my god son on my daughters og tail gater bike


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2010, 06:03 PM~16444228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15823132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 29 2010, 02:52 AM~16448185
> *the homie showtimes og bike "the ridddler"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got pics of this bike
> *


I loved that bike. :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 29 2010, 01:46 AM~16448625
> *I loved that bike.  :biggrin:
> *


I got the spair tire and chainguard in my garage


----------



## Amahury760

.MEMBER . ONLY ...CC..UP IN SMOKE...


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jan 28 2010, 11:03 AM~16439386-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443193
> *the spread of ur bike on the new LRM  looks good!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 28 2010, 05:25 PM~16443202
> *
> *


thank you I haven't seen it but looking fwd to getting my plaque to go up on the wall next to the other features , the bike has been retired for about a year and it's still in spot light without having to repaint or change anything


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2010, 03:38 AM~16449019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol i use to watch that video when i was in the 10th grade


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

For Sale 200 OBO


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16448185
> *the homie showtimes og bike "the ridddler"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got pics of this bike
> *


damn I remember that bike from back in the day. I think I might have some pics but no scanner.


----------



## ripsta85

anyone who's been featured in lrm n want a plaque of that feature let me know I got the number to the company who did my plaque


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2010, 01:33 PM~16511487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who's been featured in lrm n want a plaque of that feature let me know I got the number to the company who did my plaque
> *


In The News! they did my feature plaque for me. actually, they did 2 different ones for me. awesome work.

and congrats on the feature man :cheesy: isnt this your second time?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2010, 01:33 PM~16511487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who's been featured in lrm n want a plaque of that feature let me know I got the number to the company who did my plaque
> *


congratss


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 04:30 PM~16513151
> *In The News!  they did my feature plaque for me.  actually, they did 2 different ones for me.  awesome work.
> 
> and congrats on the feature man :cheesy:  isnt this your second time?
> *


thanks Danny yes that's them bro they do great work n yes it's the second time in the LRM with the same bike aug 2003 was the first n now, makes me want to bring it back out


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:02 PM~16513467
> *congratss
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## mr.casper

cant even see my monte


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 PM~16511487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who's been featured in lrm n want a plaque of that feature let me know I got the number to the company who did my plaque
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16531983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant even see my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brrrrrrrr


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 PM~16511487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who's been featured in lrm n want a plaque of that feature let me know I got the number to the company who did my plaque
> *


JUST SAW IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16531983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant even see my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















my loving family in da 2010 BLIZZARD!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 29 2010, 11:26 AM~16450903
> *lol i use to watch that video when i was in the 10th grade
> *


wut video? my poast got deletd 4 sum reson


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2010, 10:03 PM~16536125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my loving family in da 2010 BLIZZARD!
> *


you can make a grip of raspados with all that snow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16531983
> *cant even see my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shitt there cars are ghosts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wow: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 7 2010, 08:39 AM~16538815
> *you can make a grip of raspados with all that snow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 7 2010, 09:39 AM~16538815
> *you can make a grip of raspados with all that snow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah u rite raspados o nieve de limon lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 7 2010, 10:30 AM~16539087
> *shitt there cars are ghosts
> *


yep the 1st one is my 87 monte ls


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 7 2010, 09:39 AM~16538815
> *you can make a grip of raspados with all that snow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Esoteric

new gold polish for chrome


----------



## PHXKSTM

I member doing model car wheels


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

my semi bike :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Feb 8 2010, 09:35 PM~16555506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my semi bike :biggrin:
> *




Clean bike


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

thanks homie but it dont look like that no more the frame is much diffrent and got a couple new parts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 9 2010, 12:24 AM~16556629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE TRIKE N THE BOTTOM LOOKS NICE!


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:25 AM~16556641
> *THE TRIKE N THE BOTTOM LOOKS NICE!
> *


thanx i got the drawings of the bikes from an old teen angel mag


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 AM~16556667
> *thanx i got the drawings of the bikes from an old teen angel mag
> *


IT LOOKS ALL OG!!!


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:33 AM~16556710
> *IT LOOKS ALL OG!!!
> *


yeah it makes me want to build one like that  mmmmm


----------



## Amahury760

me and my bike in lrm ,,january,,,1999.....members only ...san diego..  















and how it looks now...lrm show san berdoo..2009...members only..san diego.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 7 2010, 01:00 PM~16540183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tamarindo 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Badass93

nice frame  ,you will paint all the frame or you keep the twist chrome plating???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 12 2010, 02:56 AM~16591097
> *nice frame  ,you will paint all the frame or you keep the twist chrome plating???
> *


i dunno what da customer is doing all i did was da metal work.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 12:33 PM~16592508
> *i dunno what da customer is doing all i did was da metal work.
> *


Nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:45 AM~16592588
> *Nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## lowrider-420

WTF 









the PedoBear is not even one of the mascots ...LOL


----------



## lowrider-420

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 AM~16556567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm im remember that :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

pics of the cutty


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 03:38 PM~16671751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man wtf happen is every one ok sorry for your loss


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 20 2010, 05:35 PM~16671730-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 20 2010, 05:36 PM~16671734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 20 2010, 05:38 PM~16671751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:39 PM~16671762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :nosad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 20 2010, 02:43 PM~16671786
> *      :nosad:
> *


 its no longer looking like that no more, i got a 30 pound box heading to my chromer next month.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pics of my 84 cutty.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:52 PM~16671847
> *its no longer looking like that no more, i got a 30 pound box heading to my chromer next month.
> *


    
I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE AGAIN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 20 2010, 02:56 PM~16671876
> *
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE AGAIN
> *


im gonna be hitting up you new york guys for them schwinn parts. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:59 PM~16671892
> *im gonna be hitting up you new york guys for them schwinn parts. :biggrin:
> *


LMK WHAT U NEED TO SEE IF CAN GET IT 4 U


DAMN THAT CUTTY LOOK MINT HOMIE :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 20 2010, 03:01 PM~16671898
> *LMK WHAT U NEED TO SEE IF CAN GET IT  4 U
> DAMN THAT CUTTY LOOK MINT HOMIE :0
> *


 im the 2nd owner. the old lady bought the car from the dealership in 83 and was garage kept. gotta get rid of the handicap plates.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:05 PM~16671928
> *im the 2nd owner. the old lady bought the car from the dealership in 83 and was garage kept. gotta get rid of the handicap plates.
> *


very nice. what did you pay for it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 20 2010, 03:56 PM~16671876
> *
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE AGAIN
> *


Its going to have some new goodies the next time you see it. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 20 2010, 03:07 PM~16671939
> *very nice. what did you pay for it?
> *


anchient chinese secret.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2010, 06:08 PM~16671952
> *Its going to have some new goodies the next time you see it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 06:05 PM~16671928
> *im the 2nd owner. the old lady bought the car from the dealership in 83 and was garage kept. gotta get rid of the handicap plates.
> *


SLAP AN EURO FRONT END ON IT AND CALL IT A DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my 84 got a euro. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 20 2010, 06:29 PM~16672075
> *my 84 got a euro. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

what happend to ur bike homie???


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 04:05 PM~16671928
> *im the 2nd owner. the old lady bought the car from the dealership in 83 and was garage kept. gotta get rid of the handicap plates.
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 04:05 PM~16671928
> *im the 2nd owner. the old lady bought the car from the dealership in 83 and was garage kept. gotta get rid of the handicap plates.
> *



Keep them mother fuckers they come in handy.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16671751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


explain


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 21 2010, 11:03 AM~16677838
> *explain
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 21 2010, 08:01 AM~16676921-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happend to ur bike homie???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@Feb 21 2010, 11:03 AM~16677838
> *explain
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=301316&st=980


----------



## dave_st214

i found this old pic of my model cars tooken back in 96


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:54 PM~16671862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of my 84 cutty.
> *


dont slap a euro on that!! Looks hella clean just like that!


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 23 2010, 12:55 AM~16697165
> *i found this old pic of my model cars tooken back in 96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


~*~ Car models are great... my husband and I like to build them alot and we have quite a collection...Love those old pics from '96~*~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 23 2010, 05:06 PM~16703850
> *dont slap a euro on that!! Looks hella clean just like that!
> *


euro kits are too bland now that every one wants one. i like the og better.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2010, 02:58 PM~16671885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Clean cutty homie! Just pick myself up one a few weeks ago


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2010, 06:38 PM~16704161
> *euro kits are too bland now that every one wants one. i like the og better.
> *


this is a first. i agree its like douches with popped collars theyre everywhere.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

was bored so i came up with this maze.


----------



## lesstime

new patterens for the bike???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks shity


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 23 2010, 07:55 PM~16705971
> *looks shity
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 12:00 AM~16599599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im about tired of it , shits wearin me out.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16705912
> *new patterens for the bike???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16705955
> *:angry:
> *


no not to up set you just a thought 
how is every thing goinig


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2010, 08:08 PM~16706161
> *no not to up set you  just a thought
> how is every thing goinig
> *


that was meant for mike, but things could be better, cant wait to rebuild this bike.


----------



## lesstime

oh ok it will get better just keep your head up if we can help in any way let me know


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16706148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    what happened??


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

engraved a chainguard let me kno wut u guys think just started


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16706649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engraved a chainguard let me kno wut u guys think just started
> *


lo0ks klean


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 24 2010, 12:08 AM~16706148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fire? anyway, if you want to get rid of the hydros, let me know. I would love to have them back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 24 2010, 07:15 AM~16709619
> *fire?  anyway, if you want to get rid of the hydros, let me know. I would love to have them back.
> *


I have them now.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16704161
> *euro kits are too bland now that every one wants one. i like the og better.
> *


Everyone wants one!! In about 10 yrs all the people that put them on are gonna be saying damn i wanna put it back to OG!  

You gonna throw some 13s on it??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 07:22 AM~16709914
> *Everyone wants one!! In about 10 yrs all the people that put them on are gonna be saying damn i wanna put it back to OG!
> 
> You gonna throw some 13s on it??
> *


later on some color matching spokes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16705006
> *this is a first. i agree its like douches with popped collars theyre everywhere.
> *


never saw them around here till I wanted one. then they are every where.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16706649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engraved a chainguard let me kno wut u guys think just started
> *


good job man, :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

came real good..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Question! 


Which informations we need to write in a presentation display? 
You know the kind of description plaque :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16706148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## yaqui1991

murals just done on my bike " Cajeme's Cruiser" done at Oscars @ huntington beach
what yall think


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 03:29 PM~16713402
> *Question!
> Which informations we need to write in a presentation display?
> You know the kind of description plaque :happysad:
> *


WAS UPP..DO U MEAN ON A SHOW..BOARD......NAME OF BIKE......OWNER...CLUB...PAINTER,,,,CHROMER ,,,,UPHOLSTERY,,,,ENGRAVING,,,,,AND SPECIAL MODS.....PRETTY MUCH THATS IT.. :wow: OH AND SPECIAL THANX... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 25 2010, 03:48 AM~16719817
> *WAS UPP..DO U MEAN ON A SHOW..BOARD......NAME OF BIKE......OWNER...CLUB...PAINTER,,,,CHROMER ,,,,UPHOLSTERY,,,,ENGRAVING,,,,,AND SPECIAL MODS.....PRETTY MUCH THATS IT.. :wow: OH AND SPECIAL THANX... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks a lot bro  All my answers are here!! Thinking about it evantually, so... good words was needed :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 25 2010, 10:39 AM~16721937
> *:biggrin: Thanks a lot bro  All my answers are here!! Thinking about it evantually, so... good words was needed :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM...HOMIE...ANYTIME.....


----------



## schwinn1966

16" wheel i made for my son's bike (in the works)









:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 24 2010, 03:45 PM~16713544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 25 2010, 01:48 AM~16719817
> *WAS UPP..DO U MEAN ON A SHOW..BOARD......NAME OF BIKE......OWNER...CLUB...PAINTER,,,,CHROMER ,,,,UPHOLSTERY,,,,ENGRAVING,,,,,AND SPECIAL MODS.....PRETTY MUCH THATS IT.. :wow: OH AND SPECIAL THANX... :biggrin:
> *


hey how much does one of those usualy run?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 2 2010, 03:51 PM~16773625
> *16" wheel i made for my son's bike (in the works)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowrider-420

x2


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

*I GOT A QUESTION.* 

What do you use to get your whitewalls clean. Ive always used westly's white wall cleaner but it dont get it white anymore. Looks like it leaves a yellow tint. I need that brand new white wall look, any suggestions.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2010, 01:29 AM~16780845
> *I GOT A QUESTION.
> 
> What do you use to get your whitewalls clean. Ive always used westly's white wall cleaner but it dont get it white anymore. Looks like it leaves a yellow tint. I need that brand new white wall look, any suggestions.
> *


i use ajex, water and a brush. and they came out clean.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 2 2010, 03:53 PM~16774185
> *hey how much does one of those usualy run?
> *


IT REALY DEPENDS .. I BOUGHT THE PLEXIE GLASS....AT A PLACE CALLED PPG.PLASTICS IN NC SAN DIEGO....THEN PAID MY PAINTER TO STRYPE IT..WITH THE NAME OF MY BIKE....AND THE REST OF THE INFO,,,IT WAS 2 FT WIDE BY 4 FT LONG.....TOTAL COST ABOUT 150...BUCKS .... :0  WILL POST PICTURE LATER...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 3 2010, 03:08 AM~16781323
> *IT REALY DEPENDS .. I BOUGHT THE PLEXIE GLASS....AT A PLACE CALLED PPG.PLASTICS IN NC SAN DIEGO....THEN PAID MY PAINTER TO STRYPE IT..WITH THE NAME OF MY BIKE....AND THE REST OF THE INFO,,,IT WAS 2 FT WIDE BY 4 FT LONG.....TOTAL COST ABOUT 150...BUCKS .... :0    WILL POST PICTURE LATER...
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!








:wow:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 07:55 AM~16781702
> *IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*build it Ant-Wan!!! before somebody else does*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 3 2010, 08:40 AM~16781879
> *build it Ant-Wan!!! before somebody else does
> *




Good idea Darin  It will be easier to carry than my trike :0 but I Have tons projects on it so....  I'll let the chance to someone else


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16705912
> *new patterens for the bike???
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 05:55 AM~16781702
> *IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like what you did with the rear fender.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## 67 hollywood

that pic is bad of that bike bro how do u draw those up on the computer


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 3 2010, 06:55 AM~16781702-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be nice goin lookin through peoples photobucket albums :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Mar 3 2010, 07:40 AM~16781879
> *build it Ant-Wan!!! before somebody else does
> *


besides you guys we know that whos the originator of that idea..........nice try :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 8 2010, 09:42 PM~16832293
> *must be nice goin lookin through peoples photobucket albums :uh:
> besides you guys we know that whos the originator of that idea..........nice try :roflmao:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


yep :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 8 2010, 09:42 PM~16832293
> *must be nice goin lookin through peoples photobucket albums :uh:
> besides you guys we know that whos the originator of that idea..........nice try :roflmao:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

canada china same difference made in the usa u dig


----------



## DA_SQUID

oops a real bike biulder not a pipe twister lol


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2010, 01:29 AM~16780845
> *I GOT A QUESTION.
> 
> What do you use to get your whitewalls clean. Ive always used westly's white wall cleaner but it dont get it white anymore. Looks like it leaves a yellow tint. I need that brand new white wall look, any suggestions.
> *


SOS pads works the BEST


----------



## lowridersfinest

fast forward to 2:17


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 9 2010, 03:42 PM~16840117
> *fast forward to 2:17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

The kidd wearing a NHL jersey :0


----------



## Drop'em

Not bad, right?



> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 13 2010, 03:52 PM~16881587
> *I was looking at some pictures and well shit I think I did a good job what do yall think:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

need a new laptop to be able to keep up on here now.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 9 2010, 01:26 AM~16834534
> *canada china same difference  made in the usa    u dig
> *


 :0 :uh: not quite my friend :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Passed my comprehensive exams earlier this month. I am now ABD (All but dissertation). I'm finished with the coursework and exams and move onto dissertation next month for the PhD in Organization and Management  

Tryin to be a positive influence for the lil homies out there. Stay in school its good for la raza :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 04:07 PM~16887769
> *Passed my comprehensive exams earlier this month.  I am now ABD (All but dissertation).  I'm finished with the coursework and exams and move onto dissertation next month for the PhD in Organization and Management
> 
> Tryin to be a positive influence for the lil homies out there.  Stay in school its good for la raza :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i cant get non of the odd or bad ass bike images to show up. so heres a link to them instead.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lowrid...ures&FORM=IGRE#


also these fools are crazy. trying to sell a regulare china bike with some twisted parts for 1050$

www.lowlifer.com

and the parts alone are outragiously priced. i can get this shit for hella cheaper here.

http://www.lowlifer.com/parts/frame-parts.htm


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16887673
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 14 2010, 03:37 PM~16888248
> *:wow:
> *


the guy that built these works at a shop in cali called st. goege customs.he's very retro spec on the themes. the lightning bolt bike is themed with stories from back when man was created. the silver trible bike was for promoting a dragg racer. and yes they are all ridable.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

can we say photoshop!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16888570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

chain of mystery


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 02:07 PM~16887769
> *Passed my comprehensive exams earlier this month.  I am now ABD (All but dissertation).  I'm finished with the coursework and exams and move onto dissertation next month for the PhD in Organization and Management
> 
> Tryin to be a positive influence for the lil homies out there.  Stay in school its good for la raza :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 14 2010, 04:35 PM~16888570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0 :0 :wow: BAD BIKE!!


> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 14 2010, 04:44 PM~16889018
> *chain of mystery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

http://manila.olx.com.ph/lowrider-bike-wit...cs-iid-24460564

:uh: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 14 2010, 08:52 PM~16889657
> *http://manila.olx.com.ph/lowrider-bike-wit...cs-iid-24460564
> 
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


*the guy needs to do this*










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 14 2010, 09:14 PM~16889880
> *the guy needs to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much is that in american money. i think its a scam. didnt someone post that last month saying they just bought it , that bike looks familar


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

man, i got a ton of friends in the phillipines, im gonna start shipping some stuff out there and get paid!!!


----------



## pedritooro

Tight Rides


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 14 2010, 03:04 PM~16888387
> *the guy that built these works at a shop in cali called st. goege customs.he's very retro spec on the themes.  the lightning bolt bike is themed with stories from back when man was created.  the silver trible bike was for promoting a dragg racer. and yes they are all ridable.
> *


they are some crazy bikes?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 14 2010, 05:52 PM~16889657
> *http://manila.olx.com.ph/lowrider-bike-wit...cs-iid-24460564
> 
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


man im like in shock theres people really replying to him offering 14k? well thats what it seams like cause i cant read there language, is there a different currency over there?


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 14 2010, 07:52 PM~16889657
> *http://manila.olx.com.ph/lowrider-bike-wit...cs-iid-24460564
> 
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


who ever buys that is a real bozo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16891884
> *man im like in shock theres people really replying to him offering 14k? well thats what it seams like cause i cant read there language, is there a different currency over there?
> *


they use pesos in the philipines


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i knew i saw that bike recently on here, that shit is a scamhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526970


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING_805_@Feb 17 2010, 12:38 AM~16636150
> *CHECK IT OUT BARELY BOTH THISS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its on pg 6 of this forum- dude said he just bought it 
same picture used for sale now in the Philippines


----------



## dave_st214

ready to detail my ride


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Mar 14 2010, 08:14 PM~16889880-->
> 
> 
> 
> *the guy needs to do this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yeah he does *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:53 PM~16890215
> *how much is that in american money. i think its a scam. didnt someone post that last month saying they just bought it , that bike looks familar
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it must be *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:50 PM~16890931
> *man, i got a ton of friends in the phillipines, im gonna start shipping some stuff out there and get paid!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sounds like a plan to me * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16891884
> *man im like in shock theres people really replying to him offering 14k? well thats what it seams like cause i cant read there language, is there a different currency over there?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *they really must not know what its really worth *
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@Mar 15 2010, 12:41 AM~16892880
> *who ever buys that is a real bozo
> *


 *thats for sure *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

around 1994-1996....










now...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

my little schwinn collection


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good d


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 10:10 PM~16912503
> *looks good d
> *


might have to get rid of a couple of them


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912508
> *might have to get rid of a couple of them
> *


i feel u on that i just got rid of to frames


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 10:06 PM~16912450
> *my little schwinn collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a jr frame or a midget 16" ???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 11:12 PM~16913288
> *is that a jr frame or a midget 16" ???
> *


its a 16" stingray II


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912508
> *might have to get rid of a couple of them
> *


p.m sent :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912508
> *might have to get rid of a couple of them
> *


Let me know if you have any frames you wanna get rid of.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2010, 12:40 AM~16913746
> *Let me know if you have any frames you wanna get rid of.
> *


i dont have any frames. only schwinns i have are complete :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## It's Johnny

21" gold plated Schwinn Signs...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 09:01 PM~16978709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21" gold plated Schwinn Signs...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms

Project vanished

3 ply laminated lexan rims w/ cnc cut middle ply with edge painted
0 rake/trail
singlesided hubs
integrated fork
butcher block seat

built in 2 days in spain(crank assembly not complete in time)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2010, 12:40 AM~16913746
> *Let me know if you have any frames you wanna get rid of.
> *


i have one...and its a schwinn


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 11:28 PM~16980117
> *Project vanished
> 
> 3 ply laminated lexan rims w/ cnc cut middle ply with edge painted
> 0 rake/trail
> singlesided hubs
> integrated fork
> butcher block seat
> 
> built in 2 days in spain(crank assembly not complete in time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look reeeeeaaaaallly bad :wow: 

I don't know if it will be easy to ride


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16980117
> *Project vanished
> 
> 3 ply laminated lexan rims w/ cnc cut middle ply with edge painted
> 0 rake/trail
> singlesided hubs
> integrated fork
> butcher block seat
> 
> built in 2 days in spain(crank assembly not complete in time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims are dope!!!!! kinda like a flinstone bike gotta push it huh??? just kidding bro thats cool as a mug


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 07:28 PM~16980117
> *Project vanished
> 
> 3 ply laminated lexan rims w/ cnc cut middle ply with edge painted
> 0 rake/trail
> singlesided hubs
> integrated fork
> butcher block seat
> 
> built in 2 days in spain(crank assembly not complete in time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very simple idea=sweet ride!

You shoulda called it the skateboard bike tho cause you gotta kick, push then coast! LOL nah j/k


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 23 2010, 11:46 PM~16980395
> *Very simple idea=sweet ride!
> 
> You shoulda called it the skateboard bike tho cause you gotta kick, push then coast! LOL nah j/k
> *



:thumbsup: good idea, also in the wheels there's fish shapes, like the old school boards :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16980117
> *Project vanished
> 
> 3 ply laminated lexan rims w/ cnc cut middle ply with edge painted
> 0 rake/trail
> singlesided hubs
> integrated fork
> butcher block seat
> 
> built in 2 days in spain(crank assembly not complete in time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASSSS :wow: :wow: ANY MORE PIC'SFROM SPAIN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

anothr 1 of my many projekts. il maik my return of 'da king of bike bildin' topik ina few munfs


----------



## It's Johnny

looks pretty cool, i think.


----------



## sic kustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 10:35 PM~16980240
> *Look reeeeeaaaaallly bad :wow:
> 
> I don't know if it will be easy to ride
> *


there is a zero trail rake so when u turn the "fork" the frame doesnt rise and lower

rolls REAL smooth

this was in a shop with a catalan spanish guy that didnt speak english and i didnt speak spanish(especially catalan)......but we could talk in engineering and fabricating better than my friend that spoke spanish :biggrin: 

i think he is waiting for me to come back to finish the crank



we painted the edge of the middle lexan plate so when u look at it at an angle u see it but at a perfect profile it vanishes

i thought afterward this would be cool to build LED lights into hub and polish instead of paint that edge the instead of black the edge would GLOW (fiber optics)


----------



## hnicustoms

:wow: :wow: :wow: wow...............


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Best way to read the bike forum*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 08:26 PM~16991206
> *Best way to read the bike forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16991206
> *Best way to read the bike forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck da forum haha i'll be all over dat breezy


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 12:28 PM~16998295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this bike looks like the one I was bidding on E-bay..  :tears: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 02:21 PM~16998811
> *man this bike looks like the one I was bidding on E-bay..   :tears:  :wave:
> *


i just won that bitch


----------



## Raguness

it looks like it still up for grabs.

Schwinn Scrambler Ebay


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 03:55 PM~16781702
> *IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know what I just noticed, that drawing has a TNT sprocket on it. I think its the design SA Rollerz has on his son's bike :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17000946
> *You know what I just noticed, that drawing has a TNT sprocket on it. I think its the design SA Rollerz has on his son's bike :scrutinize:
> *


LOL... your right Tony, It was just something I threw on there when I drew that up... never was intended to stay there or to be seen by anyone....  this was a personal drawing...


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16998939
> *i just won that bitch
> *


man shoulda told me you wanted it and I wouldan not bid and you coulda gotten it cheaper... :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17002136
> *man shoulda told me you wanted it and I wouldan not bid and you coulda gotten it cheaper... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2010, 05:54 PM~17000907
> *it looks like it still up for grabs.
> 
> Schwinn Scrambler Ebay
> *


That's a diffrent one. The one I got was under mini schwinn


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 07:57 PM~17002136
> *man shoulda told me you wanted it and I wouldan not bid and you coulda gotten it cheaper... :uh:
> *


Nimodo I at least hope it's a real one and not a china  wouldn't wanna over pay for a china.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2010, 06:59 PM~17000946
> *You know what I just noticed, that drawing has a TNT sprocket on it. I think its the design SA Rollerz has on his son's bike :scrutinize:
> *


it is  one of the ones that I did for you. 
also, you can see a blown up copy of it hanging on the wall at johnny's shop in their LRM feature


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2010, 03:41 AM~17001362
> *LOL... your right Tony, It was just something I threw on there when I drew that up... never was intended to stay there or to be seen by anyone....    this was a personal drawing...
> *


Eh I dont care if people use my designs for something like that its good for business cuz then people see that and be like :wow: where can I get a part like that? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:44 AM~17005276
> *it is   one of the ones that I did for you.
> also, you can see a blown up copy of it hanging on the wall at johnny's shop in their LRM feature
> *


I remember that cuz I needed it done for a 12" bike and it was made and put on a bike that would go on to kick some ass on the Wego tour :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2010, 07:40 AM~17005835
> *I remember that cuz I needed it done for a 12" bike and it was made and put on a bike that would go on to kick some ass on the Wego tour  :biggrin:
> *


whats up with the one hangin up in the shop, thing is crazy big


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 31 2010, 04:00 AM~17052721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow no ass.shes rich she can get a ass implant lmao


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

has anyone ever seen these? i know none of us will go that fast but i still think they are pretty cool! 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063522
> *has anyone ever seen these? i know none of us will go that fast but i still think they are pretty cool!
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


that is bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2010, 05:02 AM~17063978
> *that is bad ass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063522
> *has anyone ever seen these? i know none of us will go that fast but i still think they are pretty cool!
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT13ZcpwYtA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


Bump!


----------



## lesstime

some of you might like these








:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 31 2010, 05:00 AM~17052721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow,big turnoff...she suffers from noassatall


----------



## BASH3R

hmmmmm


----------



## lesstime

hummm :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2010, 01:47 AM~17098112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hummm :biggrin:
> *


is that a dtwist bottom bar????


----------



## lesstime

you can call it that i did it my self 
wish i had more square stock to do more but i only had one pc what you think from that far???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

from that far it looks tight any close ups ?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:cheesy:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2010, 12:55 AM~17098147
> *you can call it that i did it my self
> wish i had more square stock to do more but i only had one pc what you think from that far???
> *


i think you should do me one :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*CHAIN REACTION*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 03:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these frames ride-able or are they just for looks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 straight up hoo bangin'


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 03:52 AM~17098494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i dont get it??i think i do?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17107218
> *i dont get it??i think i do?
> *


think like a pervert playa, everybody look like they doing 'boom boom' positions


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17107309
> *think like a pervert playa, everybody look like they doing 'boom boom' positions
> *


ohh i knew it.im just teen


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by 26jd+Apr 5 2010, 08:53 PM~17107218-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get it??i think i do?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17107309
> *think like a pervert playa, everybody look like they doing 'boom boom' positions
> *


i have a load of them in my photo file.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

heres a few more for your eyes to figure out.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 02:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 6 2010, 12:47 AM~17107948
> *heres a few more for your eyes to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

WHAT A WASTE OF A 62 :0


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

this is fucked up but funny if u find it


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 








GOOD NIGHT


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

Damn Man My Car Do!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 AM~17110524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC+Apr 6 2010, 07:08 AM~17110524-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 6 2010, 07:09 AM~17110529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fucked up but funny if u find it
> *


:thumbsup: there ya go.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17110529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fucked up but funny if u find it
> *



day n night


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 02:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Apr 7 2010, 05:44 PM~17124973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




This one is for you ed-E


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 6 2010, 07:20 AM~17110599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i took my wife out of town for valentines one year and the room that we got did not have a refrigerator , so i put my beer in the sink with ice :biggrin: :biggrin: my wife was like , "you are so damn ghetto" :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2010, 05:10 PM~17125820
> *i took my wife out of town for valentines one year and the room that we got did not have a refrigerator , so i put my beer in the sink with ice  :biggrin:  :biggrin: my wife was like , "you are so damn ghetto"  :biggrin:
> *


lol its better then the tub


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 02:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a dtwist sissybar????????? :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

water-jet cut money?!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2010, 07:39 PM~17126094
> *Is that a dtwist sissybar?????????  :wow:  :wow:
> *



I think it's a D TWISTed one


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 7 2010, 11:38 PM~17131148
> *water-jet cut money?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic kustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE HISTORY ON IT
http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/barris_chainbike.html


Some STINGRAY history
http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brain...63_muscle2.html



SOME KUSTOM BIKE HISTORY TOO
1958 and all the other years on the bottom
alot of interesting history by my friend John
http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brainhistory58.html


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## schwinn1966

here is a robot my daughter and I built






























:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 07:31 PM~17138529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 9 2010, 01:54 AM~17141744
> *here is a robot my daughter and I built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 8 2010, 11:52 PM~17141726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 01:45 PM~17145684
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 09:25 PM~17156586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I like those wheels!


----------



## lesstime

thanks you should like more when am done with them


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17156624
> *thanks you should like more when am done with them
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 03:40 PM~17102664
> *CHAIN REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is it now??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 10 2010, 11:45 PM~17157267
> *where is it now??
> *


i assume its in a museum somewhere or in Barris shop


----------



## sic kustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2010, 01:45 AM~17157267
> *where is it now??
> *


in link above 

Von Dutch actually did the chain frame fabrication

" It wound up on display at Jim Brucker's "Movieworld- Cars of the Stars" museum in California (where Von Dutch worked) sometime before 1973- and was eventually sold at auction in 1985. The bike has had a few different owners over the years, and is presently in the collection of a Munster aficionado living in the American West. Although the bike is still essentially intact, it is now missing its windshield, head and tail lamps, and rear nerf bar. It appears that these parts were taken off the chain bike sometime in the late 1960's. "


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 11 2010, 08:36 PM~17163082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you selling the fork supports?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17163082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass wheels :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 08:11 PM~17137897
> *THE HISTORY ON IT
> http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/barris_chainbike.html
> Some STINGRAY history
> http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brain...63_muscle2.html
> SOME KUSTOM BIKE HISTORY TOO
> 1958 and all the other years on the bottom
> alot of interesting history by my friend John
> http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brainhistory58.html
> *


GOOD PIECE OF HISTORY :wow: :wow:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Apr 11 2010, 10:48 PM~17163200-->
> 
> 
> 
> what are you selling the fork supports?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no: this is random pic topic not classifieds :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17166323
> *bad ass wheels  :wow:
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 10:25 PM~17156586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: I've been looking for those mongoose rims.


----------



## lesstime

am working on one more set from the guy down the street but the guys son still rides it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 13 2010, 04:52 AM~17176563
> *:no:  :no:  this is random pic topic not classifieds :cheesy:
> 
> *


yeah i seen that the day after i posted that


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2010, 04:58 PM~17182438
> *am working on one more set from the guy down the street but the guys son still rides it
> *


 :0


----------



## lesstime

sneek pics :biggrin: sorry they so big


























all done by me all by plasma cutter :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 10:25 PM~17156586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt know they made those rims in 16"?


----------



## lesstime

square stock coming this week


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17185446
> *sneek pics :biggrin: sorry they so big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done by me all by plasma cutter  :biggrin:
> *


  1/8"?


----------



## lesstime

yeah  lol 
the plasma ican use only cut up tp 3/16


----------



## elspock84

got my mini scrambler in today :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 09:09 PM~17185556
> *got my mini scrambler in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17185544
> *yeah  lol
> the plasma ican use only cut up tp 3/16
> *


damn, the one I use can do thicker then 1/4". I cut 1/8" with my jig saw.


----------



## lesstime

i know but its not main and i didnt want to mess it up ,
now if i had my plasma out of storage i can do 1/2 like butter but i have no were to put it along with the welder and thorch


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

pic fromOur 12th annual fooddrive & show-n-shine this past sunday. got those yellow goodyears from "Tony O" mahalo bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lesstime

heres a good deal if some one looking for it 
http://boise.craigslist.org/atq/1684684553.html


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 15 2010, 09:16 AM~17201264
> *pic fromOur 12th annual fooddrive & show-n-shine this past sunday. got those yellow goodyears from "Tony O" mahalo bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That yellow bike is bad ass with those yellow tires!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 12:24 PM~17201858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 12:24 PM~17201859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SAW THAT AT THE SEVEN ELEVEN ITS A GOOD ISSUE :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

:0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

happy friday


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 12:24 PM~17201859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks cool bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 16 2010, 11:32 AM~17212858
> *that looks cool bro
> *


lol thanks


----------



## Juggalovin

My first somewhat custom bike, but it's a work in progress.










Here is my first lowrider I built. But I'm still looking for a 16 inch wheel for the contential kit.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 16 2010, 06:59 AM~17210163
> *:0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 16 2010, 03:24 AM~17209778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL.............


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw the bike at a show clown confusion beat it


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 16 2010, 07:59 AM~17210163
> *:0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: shit is funny ahaha


----------



## elspock84




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 16 2010, 01:24 AM~17209778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 09:03 AM~17294802
> *saw the bike at a show clown confusion beat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bike is clean...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 11:03 AM~17294802
> *saw the bike at a show clown confusion beat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got mixed feelings about this one


----------



## elspock84




----------



## lesstime

up date tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 16 2010, 12:24 AM~17209778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 15 2010, 11:54 PM~17203265
> *That yellow bike is bad ass with those yellow tires!
> *


Guess where he got them? Remember my yard sale a while back? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 15 2010, 08:16 PM~17201264
> *pic fromOur 12th annual fooddrive & show-n-shine this past sunday. got those yellow goodyears from "Tony O" mahalo bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes sir I'm glad you put them to good use they look bad ass. Take a closeup of the bike if you get a chance. I'll be sending the orange set out in a few days


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@Apr 16 2010, 01:57 PM~17213434
> *]
> Here is my first lowrider I built. But I'm still looking for a 16 inch wheel for the contential kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fido pinchn a loaf?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 01:54 AM~17327009
> *fido pinchn a loaf?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## elspock84




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2010, 12:04 AM~17313520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM :wow: :wow: THAS NICE......


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 27 2010, 01:29 AM~17314327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up date tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NICE........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010 Bike of the year


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17344415
> *2010 Bike of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3rd year in a row


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

these dudes are retarded


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 04:50 PM~17344415
> *2010 Bike of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Spy pics of Bankroll????? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 30 2010, 09:10 PM~17356359
> *these dudes are retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Donks !!!!!! You should sue em for saying scraper! people might think they part of your club!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 1 2010, 02:55 AM~17357694
> *Donks !!!!!! You should sue em for saying scraper! people might think they part of your club!
> *


 :0 hell naw :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 1 2010, 08:12 AM~17358183
> *:0 hell naw  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

*Step one complete, back from the polisher! * :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250622329782


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 1 2010, 10:57 AM~17358934
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250622329782
> *


its a nice piece of shhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17358934
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250622329782
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i beat that bike before


----------



## Guest




----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: i know its not tomorrow but here some pics


----------



## lesstime




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17365065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........


----------



## lesstime

thanks wait til later tonight


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 16 2010, 05:59 AM~17210163
> *:0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

haha ima do thaat shit hahah


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 04:18 PM~17421122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....SICK :biggrin:  FU*KIN LOVE THAT BIKE :wow:    I LOVE THA WHEELS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 03:18 PM~17421122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE LOOKS FREAKING CLEAN!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 8 2010, 01:20 AM~17425267-->
> 
> 
> 
> .....SICK :biggrin:   FU*KIN LOVE THAT BIKE :wow:       I LOVE THA WHEELS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 8 2010, 11:50 AM~17427427
> *DAM HOMIE LOOKS FREAKING CLEAN!!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR THE REPLIES IM ALWAYS INTO THE O.G OLD SCHOOL LOOKS NOT THE NEW SCHOOL


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17421122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much just for the frame.


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535312


----------



## lesstime

:wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## juangotti




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 05:17 PM~17531865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17421122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats it like to own a piece of history? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 10:26 PM~17534251
> *WTF?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Alex aka 73monte reminded me of this pic. I cant remember why I originally posted it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	2001
TonyO	1008
817Lowrider	868
Str8crazy80	751
STR8_CLOWN'N	594
noe_from_texas	404
bad news	365
lowlife-biker	306
76'_SCHWINN	304
SIC'N'TWISTED	276
D Twist	271
lowridersfinest	251
BASH3R	236
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	219
SAC_TOWN	208
mitchell26	198
MR.559	192
Clown Confusion	172
mr.casper	169
AMB1800	167
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	163
sic713	159
eric ramos	158
Lil Spanks	158
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	148
RAIDERSEQUAL	145
JUSTDEEZ	135
CE 707	122
chamuco61	115
dave_st214	109
excalibur	104
schwinn1966	103
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	86
Ronin	83
G~MoneyCustoms	78
Raguness	78
NOTORIOUS-ENEMY	75
Stilo-G	75
stillspinnin	72
NorCalLux	69
show-bound	69
Eternal Life	69
SA ROLLERZ	66
Drop'em	66
86' Chevy	63
KrazyKutting	63
LuxuriouSMontreaL	55
PASSIONATE63	55
the poor boys	53
LowRider_69	52
Badass93	51
lesstime	51
LILHOBBZ805	50
BONES_712	49
ripsta85	46
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	45
the bone collector	45
las_crucez	43
RO-BC	43
GrimReaper	42
HD Lowrider	41
ShotCallers O.C.	39
deville	36
elspock84	35
Hermanos of Peace	35
FRISCO KID	34
AZ WAR CHIEF	31
Spankz	30
CHAIN REACTION	30
REC	29
BABOSO HYDROS	29
viejitocencoast	28
slo	27
Ant-Wan	27
POISON 831	27
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	26
interiorcrocodile	26
Rusty193	26
Reynaldo866	26
fairydust87	25
recklesslifestyles	25
the_cat	25
chris23	25
lowdhotchkiss	25
ozzylowrider	23
mtl city	23
LocoSoCal	23
2lowsyn	22
chulow95	22
marya	20
ROBERTO G	20
PedaLScraperZ	20
jonny b	20
fashizzle manizzle	20
PHXKSTM	20
syked1	19
713WildBill	19
LOCO_CUSTOMS	19
PICAZZO	18
78 Monte 4 Life	18
.:OrangeCounty G:.	18
OneLowBull	18
The ZONE	18
84 BLAZER	17
lowriderwiz	17
Amahury760	16
CHUKO 204	16
Low-Life09	16
DVS	16
MR X	16
Bogyoke	15
Guezo1	15
19stratus97	15
Jodoka	14
O.C RYDER	14
casper805	14
screwstone_tx	14
FloRida	14
DOPEY	14
iced	13
lil_chemito86	13
UpInSmoke619	13
81.7.TX.	13
73monte	12
BAYTOWNSLC	12
skinnischwinn	12
FunkytownRoller	12
It's Johnny	12
toyshopcustoms	11
lowrid3r	11
hnicustoms	11
Cruel Intention	10
aztecsoulz	10
swa562	10
childsplay69	10
BOUNZIN	10
cadillac_pimpin	10
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
51gjr	9
RollinBlue	9
spooky.NY	9
cwplanet	9
91PurplePeopleEater	9
LJ$LJ	9
DA_SQUID	9
Fleetangel	8
juiced67impala	8
LIL PUPP3T LC	8
tequila sunrise	8
bluepridelowride13	7
sergio187	7
OSO 805	7
Six-o-two	7
thomy205	7
MTX686	7
Born 2 Die	7
KERN_COUNTY661	7
The Phoenix	7
lowrider-420	7
MR.BODOQUITO	6
HAGCustoms	6
LUV ME OR HATE ME	6
area651rider	6
Tee"s_77LTD	6
LOWX732	6
LEGIONSofTEXAS	6
the_guy	6
sanjo_nena408	6
Lurker	6
96tippin3	6
OGDinoe1	6
BombaAussieStyle	6
abe C.	5
26jd	5
MAYHEM	5
IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
el-rimo	5
Meeba	5
REST IN PEACE c.c	5
chris2low	5
og58pontiac	5
Danilo los Santos	5
b_boy02000	5
UntouchableS1fndr	5
D-Low	5
BigMandoAZ	5
JOHNNY CHINGAS	5
big9er	4
ericg	4
78mc	4
sic kustoms	4
somerstyle	4
TEKILA61904	4
ATL LOW LOW	4
Kandy Drippa	4
majestic bike club	4
[email protected] 4
D-ice69	4
Reverend Hearse	4
lowriderjoker77	4
RAIDERS_79	4
DSweet LuX	4
cruising oldies	4
kustombuilder	4
gootch	4
kiki	4
Esoteric	4
imtgw1a	3
Talib (MYAS)	3
west_13	3
SALVADOR MENDOZA	3
back yard boogie	3
Cut N 3's	3
TwOtYme	3
sanjosecustomz	3
gizmo1	3
brownpridegirl	3
dekay24	3
BIG TURTLE	3
El Wexican	3
texastrike	3
Joe_Anthony	3
ChevyKid	3
juangotti	3
*SEEZER*	3
Dragula	3
sureñosbluez	3
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
Aint no Body!	3
Death Dealer	3
RidinLowBC	3
DirtyBird2	3
bribri1	3
Malverde619	3
unique27	3
MEXICA	3
THE REBIRTH	3
brn2ridelo	3
nsane86	3
huggybear!	3
PurpleLicious	3
90lowlow	3
LowerDinU	3
66wita6	3
Supaf|y in the Ky	3
charger24	3
hot$tuff5964	3
LilBoyBlue	2
lowbike1	2
viciousvixen<3	2
slangin cardboard	2
Supreme Bicycle	2
TRAFF1C1968	2
Pure Xtc	2
67Caprice	2
speedy187	2
adib_repteis	2
bullet one	2
LIL GOODTIMES CC	2
mistargreen	2
-SUPER62-	2
TuCamote	2
Wizzard	2
BLVD_SCHWINN	2
Latino66	2
wimone	2
serg1950	2
radicalplastic09	2
abel	2
KaDa	2
hustler2919	2
EL RAIDER	2
DynoDan	2
Ragtop Ted	2
jr mama 66	2
littlerascle59	2
R.O.C	2
713Lowriderboy	2
HNIC's LADY	2
BIG WHIT 64	2
TearsofaClownII	2
805 BABY.GOR13	2
THE RUNS	2
fatdaddylv	2
rabbit	2
David Cervantes	2
SUPREMACY HAWAII	2
adrian vasquez	1
four13rider	1
bluntman	1
greenwithenvy1981	1
chuca_63	1
rubenlow59	1
Allude	1
KrAzE1	1
chavez.elc69	1
BLVD Kreeper	1
djrascal	1
STiLL RAPPiN32	1
BOMBS INC.	1
The Scientist	1
MARLO	1
Nightcrawler	1
MAKIN MONEY	1
SiLvErReGaL	1
CHICANO_STYLE	1
Juggalovin	1
NY-BOSSMAN	1
TWISM	1
gonzalj	1
modelmangler	1
JROCK	1
GABINO	1
BILLY_THE_KID	1
Hernan	1
Crazylife13	1
God's Son2	1
UNIDOS	1
cleverlos	1
azteca de oro	1
86-cuttysupreme	1
yaqui1991	1
InkCrimes	1
gotair19	1
midnighter	1
regalicious	1
Abie	1
BAN-850-QUEEN	1
G&CWireWheels	1
Infamous James	1
rrwayne	1
green ice	1
MikeS	1
super natural	1
POORBOYS C.C.	1
MRS.GOODTIMES818	1
JAMES843	1
goofy	1
showpop	1
olskoolkaddy	1
LowLady	1
SinCal559	1
classic detail	1
I'm watching you	1
Long Roof	1
vegASS	1
FLEETWOOD PENA	1
67 hollywood	1
BigTex	1
DOUBLE-O	1
1ofaknd	1
RO.LIFER	1
geniuz	1
Loco 61	1
VENOM	1
sittingonchrome602	1
macgyver	1
LuxLife-old	1
lowchevy1989	1
3whlcmry	1
REYXTC	1
WheeLieWorTeL	1
sick1nine	1
94stang	1
NICE DREAMS	1
Damu505	1
killa lowrider	1
masatalker	1
arcblazr	1
Skim	1
FULLER*TYME	1
GENOCIDE	1
pedritooro	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
cookiecrumble	1
CHRIS HANSEN	1
63 ridah	1
Loco Low Tucson 520	1
hard2get	1
capone530	1
EL VAGO 84	1
MACULANT	1
Droop$	1
[email protected]$ 408	1
Randy Watson	1
MAKH 13	1
Steve9663	1
BigVics58	1
shamrockshaker	1
BiggB420	1
schwinn1964	1
DETACHED	1
madrigalkustoms	1
jesus_died_lol	1
bigb21	1
luxuriousloc's	1
maddogg20/20	1
1980caddy	1
pimp	1
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
1988CutlassClassic	1
_Sweet_Baby_Girl	1
alex_low	1
chinkaman	1
Cruizin_In_StyleCC	1
TOWN CAR92	1
EL MOOSE	1
impala_ss_in_atx	1
Pedalscraper22	1
WagonLuver	1
MzTinney	1
vicmarcos	1


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17534353-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17534362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 10:36 PM~17534368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another JUSTDEEZined original


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 07:37 PM~17534385
> *socios b.c. prez	2001
> TonyO	1008
> 817Lowrider	868
> Str8crazy80	751
> STR8_CLOWN'N	594
> noe_from_texas	404
> bad news	365
> lowlife-biker	306
> 76'_SCHWINN	304
> SIC'N'TWISTED	276
> D Twist	271
> lowridersfinest	251
> BASH3R	236
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	219
> SAC_TOWN	208
> mitchell26	198
> MR.559	192
> Clown Confusion	172
> mr.casper	169
> AMB1800	167
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	163
> sic713	159
> eric ramos	158
> Lil Spanks	158
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	148
> RAIDERSEQUAL	145
> JUSTDEEZ	135
> CE 707	122
> chamuco61	115
> dave_st214	109
> excalibur	104
> schwinn1966	103
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	86
> Ronin	83
> G~MoneyCustoms	78
> Raguness	78
> NOTORIOUS-ENEMY	75
> Stilo-G	75
> stillspinnin	72
> NorCalLux	69
> show-bound	69
> Eternal Life	69
> SA ROLLERZ	66
> Drop'em	66
> 86' Chevy	63
> KrazyKutting	63
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	55
> PASSIONATE63	55
> the poor boys	53
> LowRider_69	52
> Badass93	51
> lesstime	51
> LILHOBBZ805	50
> BONES_712	49
> ripsta85	46
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	45
> the bone collector	45
> las_crucez	43
> RO-BC	43
> GrimReaper	42
> HD Lowrider	41
> ShotCallers O.C.	39
> deville	36
> elspock84	35
> Hermanos of Peace	35
> FRISCO KID	34
> AZ WAR CHIEF	31
> Spankz	30
> CHAIN REACTION	30
> REC	29
> BABOSO HYDROS	29
> viejitocencoast	28
> slo	27
> Ant-Wan	27
> POISON 831	27
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	26
> interiorcrocodile	26
> Rusty193	26
> Reynaldo866	26
> fairydust87	25
> recklesslifestyles	25
> the_cat	25
> chris23	25
> lowdhotchkiss	25
> ozzylowrider	23
> mtl city	23
> LocoSoCal	23
> 2lowsyn	22
> chulow95	22
> marya	20
> ROBERTO G	20
> PedaLScraperZ	20
> jonny b	20
> fashizzle manizzle	20
> PHXKSTM	20
> syked1	19
> 713WildBill	19
> LOCO_CUSTOMS	19
> PICAZZO	18
> 78 Monte 4 Life	18
> .:OrangeCounty G:.	18
> OneLowBull	18
> The ZONE	18
> 84 BLAZER	17
> lowriderwiz	17
> Amahury760	16
> CHUKO 204	16
> Low-Life09	16
> DVS	16
> MR X	16
> Bogyoke	15
> Guezo1	15
> 19stratus97	15
> Jodoka	14
> O.C RYDER	14
> casper805	14
> screwstone_tx	14
> FloRida	14
> DOPEY	14
> iced	13
> lil_chemito86	13
> UpInSmoke619	13
> 81.7.TX.	13
> 73monte	12
> BAYTOWNSLC	12
> skinnischwinn	12
> FunkytownRoller	12
> It's Johnny	12
> toyshopcustoms	11
> lowrid3r	11
> hnicustoms	11
> Cruel Intention	10
> aztecsoulz	10
> swa562	10
> childsplay69	10
> BOUNZIN	10
> cadillac_pimpin	10
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	10
> 51gjr	9
> RollinBlue	9
> spooky.NY	9
> cwplanet	9
> 91PurplePeopleEater	9
> LJ$LJ	9
> DA_SQUID	9
> Fleetangel	8
> juiced67impala	8
> LIL PUPP3T LC	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> bluepridelowride13	7
> sergio187	7
> OSO 805	7
> Six-o-two	7
> thomy205	7
> MTX686	7
> Born 2 Die	7
> KERN_COUNTY661	7
> The Phoenix	7
> lowrider-420	7
> MR.BODOQUITO	6
> HAGCustoms	6
> LUV ME OR HATE ME	6
> area651rider	6
> Tee"s_77LTD	6
> LOWX732	6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS	6
> the_guy	6
> sanjo_nena408	6
> Lurker	6
> 96tippin3	6
> OGDinoe1	6
> BombaAussieStyle	6
> abe C.	5
> 26jd	5
> MAYHEM	5
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	5
> el-rimo	5
> Meeba	5
> REST IN PEACE c.c	5
> chris2low	5
> og58pontiac	5
> Danilo los Santos	5
> b_boy02000	5
> UntouchableS1fndr	5
> D-Low	5
> BigMandoAZ	5
> JOHNNY CHINGAS	5
> big9er	4
> ericg	4
> 78mc	4
> sic kustoms	4
> somerstyle	4
> TEKILA61904	4
> ATL LOW LOW	4
> Kandy Drippa	4
> majestic bike club	4
> [email protected] 4
> D-ice69	4
> Reverend Hearse	4
> lowriderjoker77	4
> RAIDERS_79	4
> DSweet LuX	4
> cruising oldies	4
> kustombuilder	4
> gootch	4
> kiki	4
> Esoteric	4
> imtgw1a	3
> Talib (MYAS)	3
> west_13	3
> SALVADOR MENDOZA	3
> back yard boogie	3
> Cut N 3's	3
> TwOtYme	3
> sanjosecustomz	3
> gizmo1	3
> brownpridegirl	3
> dekay24	3
> BIG TURTLE	3
> El Wexican	3
> texastrike	3
> Joe_Anthony	3
> ChevyKid	3
> juangotti	3
> *SEEZER*	3
> Dragula	3
> sureñosbluez	3
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	3
> Aint no Body!	3
> Death Dealer	3
> RidinLowBC	3
> DirtyBird2	3
> bribri1	3
> Malverde619	3
> unique27	3
> MEXICA	3
> THE REBIRTH	3
> brn2ridelo	3
> nsane86	3
> huggybear!	3
> PurpleLicious	3
> 90lowlow	3
> LowerDinU	3
> 66wita6	3
> Supaf|y in the Ky	3
> charger24	3
> hot$tuff5964	3
> LilBoyBlue	2
> lowbike1	2
> viciousvixen<3	2
> slangin cardboard	2
> Supreme Bicycle	2
> TRAFF1C1968	2
> Pure Xtc	2
> 67Caprice	2
> speedy187	2
> adib_repteis	2
> bullet one	2
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	2
> mistargreen	2
> -SUPER62-	2
> TuCamote	2
> Wizzard	2
> BLVD_SCHWINN	2
> Latino66	2
> wimone	2
> serg1950	2
> radicalplastic09	2
> abel	2
> KaDa	2
> hustler2919	2
> EL RAIDER	2
> DynoDan	2
> Ragtop Ted	2
> jr mama 66	2
> littlerascle59	2
> R.O.C	2
> 713Lowriderboy	2
> HNIC's LADY	2
> BIG WHIT 64	2
> TearsofaClownII	2
> 805 BABY.GOR13	2
> THE RUNS	2
> fatdaddylv	2
> rabbit	2
> David Cervantes	2
> SUPREMACY HAWAII	2
> adrian vasquez	1
> four13rider	1
> bluntman	1
> greenwithenvy1981	1
> chuca_63	1
> rubenlow59	1
> Allude	1
> KrAzE1	1
> chavez.elc69	1
> BLVD Kreeper	1
> djrascal	1
> STiLL RAPPiN32	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> The Scientist	1
> MARLO	1
> Nightcrawler	1
> MAKIN MONEY	1
> SiLvErReGaL	1
> CHICANO_STYLE	1
> Juggalovin	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> TWISM	1
> gonzalj	1
> modelmangler	1
> JROCK	1
> GABINO	1
> BILLY_THE_KID	1
> Hernan	1
> Crazylife13	1
> God's Son2	1
> UNIDOS	1
> cleverlos	1
> azteca de oro	1
> 86-cuttysupreme	1
> yaqui1991	1
> InkCrimes	1
> gotair19	1
> midnighter	1
> regalicious	1
> Abie	1
> BAN-850-QUEEN	1
> G&CWireWheels	1
> Infamous James	1
> rrwayne	1
> green ice	1
> MikeS	1
> super natural	1
> POORBOYS C.C.	1
> MRS.GOODTIMES818	1
> JAMES843	1
> goofy	1
> showpop	1
> olskoolkaddy	1
> LowLady	1
> SinCal559	1
> classic detail	1
> I'm watching you	1
> Long Roof	1
> vegASS	1
> FLEETWOOD PENA	1
> 67 hollywood	1
> BigTex	1
> DOUBLE-O	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> geniuz	1
> Loco 61	1
> VENOM	1
> sittingonchrome602	1
> macgyver	1
> LuxLife-old	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> 3whlcmry	1
> REYXTC	1
> WheeLieWorTeL	1
> sick1nine	1
> 94stang	1
> NICE DREAMS	1
> Damu505	1
> killa lowrider	1
> masatalker	1
> arcblazr	1
> Skim	1
> FULLER*TYME	1
> GENOCIDE	1
> pedritooro	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> cookiecrumble	1
> CHRIS HANSEN	1
> 63 ridah	1
> Loco Low Tucson 520	1
> hard2get	1
> capone530	1
> EL VAGO 84	1
> MACULANT	1
> Droop$	1
> [email protected]$ 408	1
> Randy Watson	1
> MAKH 13	1
> Steve9663	1
> BigVics58	1
> shamrockshaker	1
> BiggB420	1
> schwinn1964	1
> DETACHED	1
> madrigalkustoms	1
> jesus_died_lol	1
> bigb21	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> maddogg20/20	1
> 1980caddy	1
> pimp	1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s	1
> 1988CutlassClassic	1
> _Sweet_Baby_Girl	1
> alex_low	1
> chinkaman	1
> Cruizin_In_StyleCC	1
> TOWN CAR92	1
> EL MOOSE	1
> impala_ss_in_atx	1
> Pedalscraper22	1
> WagonLuver	1
> MzTinney	1
> vicmarcos	1
> *


lmfao :roflmao: you must have alot of random pics! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17535791
> *lmfao  :roflmao: you must have alot of random pics! lol
> *


Im untouchable.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2010, 05:56 AM~17537986
> *Im untouchable.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 12:07 AM~17535720
> *another JUSTDEEZined original
> *


MIRA BRUTO GUEY!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 1 2010, 10:41 AM~17358823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step one complete, back from the polisher!  :biggrin:
> *


a d-twist frame??? :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 02:12 PM~17540454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit thats fuked, i got a speedo/light combo on my 2nd daily rider its an old Miller from germany but its actually molded inside not sticking out


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 11:35 AM~17540642
> *shit thats fuked, i got a speedo/light combo on my 2nd daily rider its an old Miller from germany but its actually molded inside not sticking out
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17541015
> *pics  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 08:14 AM~17538083
> *a d-twist frame???  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2010, 07:56 AM~17537986
> *Im untouchable.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17534362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....DAMMMMMMM... HOMIE


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

working on it


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17534368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TAT IS SICK*  :biggrin: :0 ...!!!


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17313520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE PAINT*....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:06 PM~17544867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sheeeeeeeeeeesh :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

MY LOW RIDER BIKE BACK IN 1998..LOW RIDER MAG... :0 :wow: 








MEMBERS ONLY....SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT


----------



## Amahury760

THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S UNFAIR ADVANTAGE....FROM SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Amahury760

MY BIKE IN A NEWS PAPER ARTICLE...AUG-13-1993....NORTH COUNTY TIMES...








MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Amahury760

MY BIKE IN ANOTHER NEWS PAPER ARTICLE....MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO.TTT


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 19 2010, 08:06 PM~17544867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@May 19 2010, 11:19 PM~17547604
> *sheeeeeeeeeeesh :wow:
> *


i call dips on the girl on the far left lol :biggrin:


----------



## lucha_mike




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 20 2010, 01:27 AM~17548905
> *THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S UNFAIR ADVANTAGE....FROM SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does he still have it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 20 2010, 04:35 AM~17549224
> *i call dips on the girl on the far left  lol :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17544867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 12:07 AM~17535720
> *another JUSTDEEZined original
> *


hell yea thanks danny they turned out nice casper loves them :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 20 2010, 03:27 AM~17548905
> *THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S UNFAIR ADVANTAGE....FROM SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those were the good old days, i loved that bike :cheesy:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17551846
> *:ninja:
> *


 :run:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17551836
> *does he still have it?
> *


NOT SHURE ...LOST TRACK OF HIM AFTER HE REDID HIS BIKE ...FOR THE LAST PHOTO SHOT HE DID FOR LRM...SAUL VARGAS DID THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR OUR BIKES AT THE SAME TIME...AFTER THAT I HEARD HE WAS GOING TO BUST OUT A MINI TRICK..BUT NEVER SAW HIM AGAIN..


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 02:24 PM~17553247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 20 2010, 06:53 PM~17556391
> *:run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 07:06 PM~17544867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:06 PM~17544867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1st :cheesy: 

2nd :no: 

3rd :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 20 2010, 03:30 AM~17548910
> *MY BIKE IN A NEWS PAPER ARTICLE...AUG-13-1993....NORTH COUNTY TIMES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO..
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK NICE PIC FROM WAYY BACK

I WAS ONLY TWO IN 1993 :happysad:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 12:12 PM~17540454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks something like this one


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17566183
> *1st :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd  :no:
> 
> 3rd  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2010, 07:12 PM~17566191
> *DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK NICE PIC FROM WAYY BACK
> 
> I WAS ONLY TWO IN 1993  :happysad:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE..IM OLD HOMIE I WAS 16 I THINK..IM FROM THE OLD SKOOL. :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2010, 07:11 PM~17566183
> *1st :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd  :no:
> 
> 3rd  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 22 2010, 04:33 PM~17571332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im lookin for some handle bars like that


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:








:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 22 2010, 12:33 PM~17571332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 03:02 PM~17572105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


let me get this one! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 22 2010, 04:06 PM~17572118
> *let me get this one! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lesstime

these people helped me out back in the day when i got my 1st lolo bike still talk to all of them they nolonger in that club


----------



## lesstime




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 03:18 PM~17572159
> *:nono:
> *


:biggrin: 

Scan it


----------



## lesstime

i dont have a scanner buy me one and ill scan all them for you


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 03:45 PM~17572277
> *i dont have a scanner  buy me one and ill scan all them for you
> *


Cell phone pics work too!


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

me and more of my buddies along with the black and white pics above


----------



## lesstime

last five for today maybe :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 22 2010, 05:50 PM~17572577
> *Cell phone pics work too!
> *


maybe ill take pics of each one page by page only of the bikes and show no modelscars 
but maybe ill do the one you want last hehehehehe ahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 05:19 PM~17572748
> *maybe ill take pics of each one  page by page only of the bikes and show no modelscars
> but maybe ill do the one you want last hehehehehe ahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 22 2010, 07:35 PM~17573142
> *:angry:
> *


easy dont need to get you blood presser up to high :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## LIL_GRIM




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 22 2010, 05:06 PM~17572118
> *let me get this one! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got all of these on ebay for free!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 22 2010, 11:55 PM~17573850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice draw :thumbsup: keep the work on the right way!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 05:37 PM~17572233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does any one have more pics. of tis one


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> THAT IS SICK GREAT WORK BRO !!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 08:08 PM~17572679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one of my old school favorites


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2010, 07:40 PM~17556260
> *those were the good old days, i loved that bike  :cheesy:
> *


X2 ALL THE BIKES LOOKED GOOD BACK THEN


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 8 2010, 02:28 PM~17428808
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLIES IM ALWAYS INTO THE O.G OLD SCHOOL LOOKS NOT THE NEW SCHOOL
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: 

To The Top for the OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 04:02 PM~17572105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE I WILL TAKE THE QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES ISSUE WITH KNIGHT QUEST ON THE COVER..LMK.....I'LL HOOK YOU UP...


----------



## noe_from_texas

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hey as soon as i fint my mem card ill have more pics up buti cant find it 
am sorry am not selling any of the L.B.M


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO [email protected] UNIQUES CC SHOW...SANTA ANA ..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 22 2010, 07:48 PM~17573789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a old pic huh?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## lesstime

here you go sprokets sorry there not that good but its the best i can get with a c653


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17604297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a really dope picture


----------



## CE 707

these people helped me out back in the day when i got my 1st lolo bike still talk to all of them they nolonger in that club 








[/quote]
I seen thomas and david a few months ago I gess there in the middle of trying to get back into it


----------



## CE 707

there go's my trike the second one down the page dam that was 10-11 years ago its crazy how time flys


----------



## lesstime

have not talk to them in a min but juan and daniel and jackie are doing real good 
nice trike 
time goes by so fast its crazy


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2010, 05:38 PM~17572245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a bad ass bike back in the day


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 01:13 PM~17611012
> *have not talk to them in a min but juan and daniel and jackie are doing real good
> nice trike
> time goes by so fast its crazy
> *


lol I ment danial not david


----------



## lesstime

but there was a david he was younger then i by a year or two his bike was black and silver


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17611045
> *lol I ment danial not david
> *


danial and i are trying to get things together under our new name 
but i ran in to some issues so we are on hold again but we are still building 
what was your name again i was out there with danial not long ago


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 01:25 PM~17611123
> *danial and i are trying to get things together under our new name
> but i ran in to some issues so we are on hold again but we are still building
> what was your name again i was out there with danial  not long ago
> *


thats good to here bro I got his and jauns number one night when I ran into them at samsbut my dam phone broke and there went the numbers :angry: but yeah tell them Eric from Craetive Expressions bike club said what up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 01:21 PM~17611083
> *but there was a david he was younger then i by a year or two  his bike was black and silver
> *


I think I remember him did you go to a show with them years ago in san berdoo ?


----------



## lesstime

i think i went to one i did a few fresno and san fran show i had the hopper with juan


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17604145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 10:30 AM~17610671
> *here you go sprokets sorry there not that good but its the best i can get with a c653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lesstime

:h5:


----------



## Duez




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 11:30 AM~17610671
> *here you go sprokets sorry there not that good but its the best i can get with a c653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is my bike Brat. The orange one. still got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Tricycle project has begun.... if anybody can recommend somebody in the US who's good to deal with, gotta order about $400 of parts to get this thing movin along.... oh and it's gotta be posted to Australia. Parts are RIDICULOUS over here, $100ea for 72 spoke 16"s, $100 for big bend forks...... we're still getting $0.85USD so I reckon it's my only option.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 05:48 AM~17651945
> *Tricycle project has begun.... if anybody can recommend somebody in the US who's good to deal with, gotta order about $400 of parts to get this thing movin along.... oh and it's gotta be posted to Australia. Parts are RIDICULOUS over here, $100ea for 72 spoke 16"s, $100 for big bend forks...... we're still getting $0.85USD so I reckon it's my only option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent.


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 1 2010, 06:22 AM~17662195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nothing to do with lowriders or bike buts... here is a part of a show I did last week-end!


:happysad: 


Ant-wan dancing


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17664501
> *Nothing to do with lowriders or bike buts... here is a part of a show I did last week-end!
> :happysad:
> Ant-wan dancing
> *


i acutally watched the whole thing :happysad: (no ****)


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 09:30 PM~17637510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17666399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nbk2? :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 1 2010, 04:04 PM~17666419
> * nbk2? :biggrin:
> *


the last nbk was nbk2 there will be no more nbk its retired this is just a quick build


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice bro, keep us posted sure its gonna be dope


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 1 2010, 03:02 PM~17666399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicw who's thiss build for


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 04:46 PM~17666805
> *nicw who's thiss build for
> *


complete bike for whoever has the $$


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 1 2010, 04:17 PM~17667137
> *complete bike  for whoever has the $$
> *


nice with china parts or kustom faced parts


----------



## lesstime

?????

















???? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 26jd

who does this bike belong to???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jun 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17698699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who does this bike belong to???
> *


killaonez111
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10740


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 5 2010, 08:11 AM~17701919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahahahahaha


----------



## syked1

hehehehehehhehe fuk damn near split my sides laughin at that shit


----------



## adam 225

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## J-KAT

hey I buy that brand tortillas hahaaa


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:biggrin: hahahha us too i was just hungry and thought of putting that

i bet you were like what the fuck but with a grin on your face when you saw the tortillas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 1 2010, 06:59 PM~17668698
> *?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???? :biggrin:
> *


Potato gun?


----------



## Badass93

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jun 4 2010, 06:02 PM~17698699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who does this bike belong to???
> *


  LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jun 6 2010, 03:02 AM~17707515
> *:biggrin: hahahha us too i was just hungry and thought of putting that
> 
> i bet you were like what the fuck but with a grin on your face when you saw the tortillas
> *



:yes:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2010, 09:59 AM~17708461
> *Potato gun?
> *


hahaha nice thinking 
call when you see this


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17534385
> *socios b.c. prez	2001
> TonyO	1008
> 817Lowrider	868
> Str8crazy80	751
> STR8_CLOWN'N	594
> noe_from_texas	404
> bad news	365
> lowlife-biker	306
> 76'_SCHWINN	304
> SIC'N'TWISTED	276
> D Twist	271
> lowridersfinest	251
> BASH3R	236
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	219
> SAC_TOWN	208
> mitchell26	198
> MR.559	192
> Clown Confusion	172
> mr.casper	169
> AMB1800	167
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	163
> sic713	159
> eric ramos	158
> Lil Spanks	158
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	148
> RAIDERSEQUAL	145
> JUSTDEEZ	135
> CE 707	122
> *


----------



## elspock84




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 5 2010, 09:11 AM~17701919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





THAT BITCH SLID :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 8 2010, 09:54 AM~17726008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





....LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 09:51 AM~17726465
> *....LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


he was all nervous. his dad (louies90) was all come on dont be a lil bitch :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 11:47 AM~17726442
> *THAT BITCH SLID :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Grease lightning ? lol


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 07:58 PM~17742426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 11:39 AM~17610736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my old bike is on this page!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2010, 09:07 PM~17744014
> *my old bike is on this page!!  :cheesy:
> *


 nice ill be posting the next mag up soon its a pain to take pic of pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 08:58 PM~17742426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 06:58 PM~17742426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jun 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17776839
> *
> *


thanks a homie ya coming down to INDIVUALS PICNIC JUNE 20TH?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lesstime

dang for a min there was no image so i was thinking cool a box of brand new mag's then that


----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only Phoenix chapter music video for MC ******. Just one of the perks of being in a prestigious club like RO.  












































There's my fresh paint job on the lex in the background silver and green. Damn building cars its kid stuff I'll stick to the challenge of building bikes.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 15 2010, 12:43 PM~17793563
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


damn that thing is crazy. 

what do those things run


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 19 2010, 06:52 AM~17830944
> *damn that thing is crazy.
> 
> what do those things run
> *


thats a prototype  


usually 400 and up unless you live in a cramped apt then its not worth it.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:43 AM~17793563
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


danm thats fuck'in crazy :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII




----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 19 2010, 11:00 AM~17832190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a fairlady right??


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jun 19 2010, 09:22 AM~17832640
> *thats a fairlady right??
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Yes it is, my daughter got it for her birthday from her aunt and uncle. :thumbsup: it has lowrider fenders for now, until we find a nice NOS set. :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Raguness




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17712066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 06:58 PM~17742426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Amahury760

REPPIN..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...TTMFT


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 19 2010, 01:00 PM~17832190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



......NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:43 AM~17793563
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l9_XEgGQBkQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


haha that shits crazy


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## dave_st214

I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 08:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice david


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 21 2010, 12:05 AM~17842864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of my favorite mild bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2010, 07:33 PM~17860264
> *this is one of my favorite mild bike
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 05:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmfao


----------



## 57F100

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 06:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GOD DAM THATS FUCKEN FUNNY LOL


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my boy texted me this the other day


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 22 2010, 07:38 PM~17860313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 22 2010, 06:41 PM~17859703
> *I don't mean to afend anyone but I was watching world cup soccer and noticed who was playing when I saw this lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 22 2010, 06:38 PM~17860313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 23 2010, 02:35 PM~17866224
> *:wow:
> *



x2


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Clown Confusion

this fool on crack
http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-all-part...ing_Parts_Acces


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 23 2010, 07:16 PM~17869694
> *this fool on crack
> http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-all-part...ing_Parts_Acces
> *


Who put a $500 bid on it is on crack to lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 23 2010, 06:23 PM~17869746
> *Who put a $500 bid on it is on crack to lol
> *


lol


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## JAMES843

??wtf is that 4 wheel thing got biger pic?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 23 2010, 06:46 PM~17869974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cn u post a bigger pic of the last one 4 wheeler?


----------



## JAMES843

??wtf is that 4 wheel thing got biger pic?


----------



## nvpp1026

if i do it would look to blurry....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 23 2010, 06:49 PM~17870022
> *if i do it would look to blurry....
> *


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## nvpp1026

casper ima see if i find a better pic... :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hell yea Eppy PedaL ScraperZ Lowrider Bicycle Club Bringing flavor and style from the East 
looking good kid


----------



## nvpp1026

dhats right bro...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco (right)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 23 2010, 06:58 PM~17870115
> *casper ima see if i find a better pic... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

quote=nvpp1026,Jun 23 2010, 06:57 PM~17870106]


























[/quote]
are ither of those bmx styled framed bikes from walmart? 
the chrome one looks and reminds me of my first bike.










damn i miss that bike.


----------



## nvpp1026

There schwinn frames


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

desperate times lead to desperate measures, i guess ????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 09:45 PM~17879992
> *desperate times lead to desperate measures, i guess ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 20 2010, 05:52 PM~16355471
> *HERES ANOTHER FUCKED UP  PIC OF MY OLD BIKE AND MY "LOWRIDER BASEBALL JERSEY" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did sum one wipe their ass wit ur jersey :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 07:45 PM~17879992
> *desperate times lead to desperate measures, i guess ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be 21 or older to ride :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

also i got some ????s 
i know there rookie ?s but what class is what ? how many points is what mod ????
sorry :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 08:11 PM~17895470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i got some ????s
> i know there rookie ?s but what class is what ? how many points is what mod ????
> sorry  :biggrin:
> *


Mods for what? Mods are done to the frame. Those are accessory's.


----------



## Clown Confusion

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 07:45 PM~17879992
> *desperate times lead to desperate measures, i guess ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope he wearing a condom  wear a rubber save a life :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2010, 08:26 PM~17895548
> *Mods for what? Mods are done to the frame. Those are accessory's.
> *


that the 1st pic i found in my comp so i posted it lol i know the mods are on the frame lol give me a call some time 


thanks clown :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 08:31 PM~17895582
> *that the 1st pic i found in my comp so i posted it lol i know the mods are on the frame lol give me a call some time
> thanks clown :biggrin:
> *


call me now cause I got some questions for you.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

if you dont mount the cart to the handle bars it a pain to ride we tryed it once


----------



## Ant-Wan

I try to find a nice draw of a lorider bike, or trike....

any homies out there have something to show up??


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17920104
> *I try to find a nice draw of a lorider bike, or trike....
> 
> any homies out there have something to show up??
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=447157&hl=


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 30 2010, 02:27 AM~17923876
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=447157&hl=
> *



:0 


I completely forgot about this topic :biggrin: Thanks a lot


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2010, 05:37 AM~17924684
> *:0
> I completely forgot about this topic :biggrin: Thanks a lot
> *


yeah man no probblem


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Amahury760

SAN BERNARDINO SHOW.2009.MEMBERS ONLY...BIKE..(ITS SHOW TIME)








LOW RIDER MAGAZINE..1998...(ITS SHOW TIME)...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jul 6 2010, 02:57 PM~17974931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: my seatpost is almost like it


----------



## Amahury760




----------



## Esoteric

been gettin the itch to paint one like this


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 23 2010, 10:33 PM~17871192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## crazy compton

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 1 2010, 10:10 PM~17941262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha i can tell :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 12 2010, 10:56 AM~18024756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sick mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## dave_st214

I was bored so I decided to play with this old pump I had laying around


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031571
> *I was bored so I decided to play with this old pump I had laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AHAHA thats cool


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031571
> *I was bored so I decided to play with this old pump I had laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## Clown Confusion

ʇ,usı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə əsnɐɔəq sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇou ˙əsuəsuou əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə 'uʍo ʎɯ ɟo plɹoʍ ɐ pɐɥ ı ɟı-


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 12:48 PM~18035602
> *ʇ,usı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə əsnɐɔəq sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇou ˙əsuəsuou əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə 'uʍo ʎɯ ɟo plɹoʍ ɐ pɐɥ ı ɟı-
> *


good thing i have a laptop :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 11:48 AM~18035602
> *ʇ,usı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə əsnɐɔəq sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇou ˙əsuəsuou əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə 'uʍo ʎɯ ɟo plɹoʍ ɐ pɐɥ ı ɟı-
> *


dis is a trip...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 01:48 PM~18035602
> *ʇ,usı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə əsnɐɔəq sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇou ˙əsuəsuou əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə 'uʍo ʎɯ ɟo plɹoʍ ɐ pɐɥ ı ɟı-
> *


-if l had a world of my own, everything would be nonsense. nothing would be what it is because everything would be what it isn't


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 02:48 PM~18035602
> *ʇ,usı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə əsnɐɔəq sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇou ˙əsuəsuou əq plnoʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹəʌə 'uʍo ʎɯ ɟo plɹoʍ ɐ pɐɥ ı ɟı-
> *




is that what you call a clown confusion?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2010, 12:57 PM~18036211
> *is that what you call a clown confusion?
> *


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion

い間ご無沙汰しておりまして申し訳ございません

it means suck my nuts or ill cum on yo chest bitch


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 06:02 PM~18037409
> *い間ご無沙汰しておりまして申し訳ございません
> 
> it means suck my nuts or ill cum on yo chest bitch
> *



:wow: for real... DAAAMN  
Mt tattoo is exactly the same.... but, they told me that they wrote: 
Life is beautiful and god bless you!!!! 

:0 

Damn chinese language


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## GRodriguez

*MUSTARD N MAYO *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jul 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18050444
> *MUSTARD N MAYO
> *


  i fucking wrecked that set i didnt clean them when i painted them and the line was too close to the bottom of the tire so when i took the bike out i did a few broncos and caused the tires to bottom down and they got all chewed up. its all good though gonna redo them next week, but i think im gonna switch to the skinny whites it looked better.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2010, 03:41 PM~18037753
> *:wow: for real... DAAAMN
> Mt tattoo is exactly the same.... but, they told me that they wrote:
> Life is beautiful and god bless you!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> Damn chinese language
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 02:53 PM~18046360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

Idk but does this say "super but champaign"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18062253
> *Idk but does this say "super but champaign"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ewww :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 16 2010, 06:27 AM~18060057
> *
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 12:48 PM~18062368
> *ewww  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


cans are good but anything over 1 liter tastes like shit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 03:53 PM~18046360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 16 2010, 03:54 PM~18063025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the center caps i have on my lac


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 15 2010, 12:35 AM~18051142
> * i fucking wrecked that set i didnt clean them when i painted them and the line was too close to the bottom of the tire so when i took the bike out i did a few broncos and caused the tires to bottom down and they got all chewed up. its all good though gonna redo them next week, but i think im gonna switch to the skinny whites it looked better.
> *


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

I got this Huret speedo for sale, in the back theres a positive and a negative connection to hook up a battery and that lights up the corner lights inside the screen.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pro hopper steel braided hoses.


----------



## yourdeathwish

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 11:58 AM~6485291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bike made it in the magazine to the far right!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

my bikes  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 07:12 PM~18087548
> *my bikes    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2010, 12:12 PM~18082479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pro hopper steel braided hoses.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18088937
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 19 2010, 09:03 PM~18088204
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2010, 02:12 PM~18082479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pro hopper steel braided hoses.
> *




Nice moon hadlebars


----------



## Dee68




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 03:21 PM~18094164
> *im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school
> *


I have some og s-7 rims and some STD size schwinn heavy duty scrabler rims


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 20 2010, 03:49 PM~18095025
> *I have some og s-7 rims and some STD size schwinn heavy duty scrabler rims
> *


pics


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 04:53 PM~18095082
> *pics
> *


Which ones


----------



## Clown Confusion

s7


----------



## lesstime

trying to tell the wife we should get it what you think????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 21 2010, 10:03 AM~18101113
> *trying to tell the wife we should get it what you think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














just kidding, hell yea


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 21 2010, 08:32 AM~18101279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, hell yea
> *


thats what i want to do to her shes being a pain


----------



## lesstime




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 05:02 PM~18095174
> *s7
> *


Sorry mike I think I put the s-7 on one of my og bikes but here's a pic of the other rims there still schwinn just STD size they fit white walls and after market slicks


----------



## dave_st214

Or I'll sell you an og bike with s-7 wheels on it for $100


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 21 2010, 09:03 AM~18101113
> *trying to tell the wife we should get it what you think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ctMCjOUf8&feature=related


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 21 2010, 08:49 AM~18101393
> *Or I'll sell you an og bike with s-7 wheels on it for $100
> *


PICS ?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 08:12 PM~18087548
> *my bikes    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SAW THIS BIKE A COUPLE MONTHS AGO SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

Coming soon :0


----------



## Esoteric

was bored didnt feel like fixing a bike so i made this


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:03 PM~18116561
> *was bored didnt feel like fixing a bike so i made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a bomb?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 07:10 PM~18116647
> *a bomb?
> *


usb power source for laptop speakers  for a bike. its a automatic 60$ ticket if you get caught riding with headphones in chicago


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18116687
> *usb power source for laptop speakers  for a bike. its a automatic 60$ ticket if you get caught riding with headphones in chicago
> *


riding a bike?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18116717
> *riding a bike?
> *


yes, Seattle, DC and Chicago got some strict ass laws when riding bikes. the only one we get away with is the no helmet law. that 300$ cellphone ticket also applies to bike riders here.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:24 PM~18116801
> *yes, Seattle, DC  and Chicago got some strict ass laws when riding bikes. the only one we get away with is the no helmet law. that 300$ cellphone ticket also applies to bike riders here.
> *


skip that. im glad im here in Rockbottom now


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 07:31 PM~18116871
> *skip that. im glad im here in Rockbottom now
> *


you just have to watch yourself around rush hour thats when they get sandy about running lights and stop signs. downtown is the the rules are at as far as i know Downtown Chicago, Elmhurst, Downers Grove, and Naperville have bike laws. I remember some kids thought they could get away with it since they were minors they learned the hard way that the cops do take their bikes and their parents have to pick the bikes up, theres always some nice high end BMXs to buy in March at the auctions.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:38 PM~18116948
> *you just have to watch yourself around rush hour thats when they get sandy about running lights and stop signs. downtown is the the rules are at as far as i know Downtown Chicago, Elmhurst, Downers Grove, and Naperville have bike laws. I remember some kids thought they could get away with it since they were minors they learned the hard way that the cops do take their bikes and their parents have to pick the bikes up, theres always some nice high end BMXs to buy in March at the auctions.
> *


lol they got there shit towed. 

do you have any more info about the auction? i would love to go to it.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 PM~18117023
> *lol they got there shit towed.
> 
> do you have any more info about the auction? i would love to go to it.
> *


i have to check i know they sold bikes this year but the year before that they donated them to some charity i think its every other year they donate. check with them in your area i know Elgin has bike auctions that usually have lowrider bikes in it.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18117071
> *i have to check i know they sold bikes this year but the year before that they donated them to some charity i think its every other year they donate. check with them in your area i know Elgin has bike auctions that usually have lowrider bikes in it.
> *


they dont take your bikes here, i dont even think they write tickets here


----------



## Reynaldo866

is this what your talking about.....

http://www.aceauctioneers.com/Chicago_Poli...ago_police.html


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18117154
> *they dont take your bikes here, i dont even think they write tickets here
> *


few people have been killed by dumbass bike riders i didnt even think it was possible to kill someone with a bike unless you beat them with it. its also for our own good and drivers. hitting a bicycle rider is 2,500$ to 25,000$ fine or a year in jail, not counting the civil lawsuit youll automatically get after that.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18117283
> *is this what your talking about.....
> 
> http://www.aceauctioneers.com/Chicago_Poli...ago_police.html
> *


yup looks like their donating again this year :angry:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 09:11 PM~18117347
> *few people have been killed by dumbass bike riders i didnt even think it was possible to kill someone with a bike unless you beat them with it. its also for our own good and drivers. hitting a bicycle rider is 2,500$ to 25,000$ fine or a year in jail, not counting the civil lawsuit youll automatically get after that.
> *


thats crazy as hell next there going to make you have bike insurance


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 09:12 PM~18117359
> *yup looks like their donating again this year :angry:
> *


it said the next one is August 14, 2010


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18117400
> *it said the next one is August 14, 2010
> *


they donate in january


----------



## Esoteric

gonna fix that shit that fucker was putting out 12v fried the speakers the minute i plugged them. gonna do it the way i shouldve with 12v cig outputs


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

nice collection homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

my collection of 16's


----------



## elspock84

i have to pull all these out evertime and my caddy. to work in da garage.


----------



## Esoteric

you would have way more room if you took the pedals off and turned the bars parallel to the frame. i fit 140+ bikes in a garage with that trick it also keeps them from scraping into each other


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 23 2010, 02:06 PM~18123534
> *you would have way more room if you took the pedals off and turned the bars parallel to the frame. i fit 140+ bikes in a garage with that trick it also keeps them from scraping into each other
> *


I know but my nephews always ride them all summer so it would be a hassel doin that everyday. :happysad:


----------



## dave_st214

> i remember these bikes I sold them to Chris I miss that orange one


----------



## oneofakind

yeah going to add the rat rod black one to my collection..took these pics yesterday.....


----------



## RDominguez1987

:0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

figured why the fuck not


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18134023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice what you gonna do about the long ass headtube now?


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 12:27 AM~18134248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 its looking good man, but whats that next to it? a sidecart?


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 12:54 AM~18134368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh ok i remember this, you never got it sold?


----------



## Raguness

LOL I put it in the backyard and left it there. My co worker reminded me of it last week told him I'd put work into it for him. its for his daughter. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 23 2010, 11:55 PM~18127801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 12:59 AM~18134384
> *LOL I put it in the backyard and left it there. My co worker reminded me of it last week told him I'd put work into it for him. its for his daughter. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats going to be bad as hell. i wanted it before but im to bike for a 16" and im sure shipping would have been a bitch


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2010, 11:59 PM~18134384
> *LOL I put it in the backyard and left it there. My co worker reminded me of it last week told him I'd put work into it for him. its for his daughter. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: you had a 20" version of this or is that it or was it a 26" the other one


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 25 2010, 08:45 AM~18135354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is legitimate not hacked up i knew people who had them


----------



## lesstime

what you know about v8 chain saws








mini rats








dennis gage and my son


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SO THE SHOW I WAS AT YESTERDAY WAS AT AN ART INSTITUTE- OUTSIDE ONE OF THEIR ART DISPLAYS WAS THIS: MADE OF ALL BIKE FRAMES AND PARTS

I THINK IT'S PRETTY DOPE SO I FIGURED I'D SHARE IT WITH YOU ALL










































































SOME SHOW PICS ARE UP ON THE EAST COAST TOPIC ALSO


----------



## Esoteric

those ricer leds are fucking bright
bicycle strobes


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME PICS OF LOW VINTAGE B.C. FROM 2006


----------



## oneofakind

SOME CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C. PICS.... :0


----------



## oneofakind

JUST SOME RANDOM BIKE PICS....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

ONE OF MY ALL IME FAVORITE BIKES....
:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I felt like doing that today to one of the workers :angry:!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2010, 12:49 AM~18109446
> *Coming soon  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 27 2010, 06:40 AM~18151620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like doing that today to one of the workers :angry:!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 10:24 AM~18136237
> *SO THE SHOW I WAS AT YESTERDAY WAS AT AN ART INSTITUTE- OUTSIDE ONE OF THEIR ART DISPLAYS WAS THIS: MADE OF ALL BIKE FRAMES AND PARTS
> 
> I THINK IT'S PRETTY DOPE SO I FIGURED I'D SHARE IT WITH YOU ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME SHOW PICS ARE UP ON THE EAST COAST TOPIC ALSO
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 27 2010, 07:40 AM~18151620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like doing that today to one of the workers :angry:!!!!!
> *


the pimps really dont fuck around over there i guess :roflmao:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 27 2010, 12:13 AM~18150527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT CLOWN CONFUSION BIKE IS BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

more boxes


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

A COUPLE OF NOBILITY B.C. BIKES.... :0


----------



## oneofakind

SOME ROLLERZ ONLY TRIKES FROM BACK IN DA DAY... :0


----------



## lesstime

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lesstime




lol
oneofakind nice pics thanks for sharin keep it up


----------



## TonyO

One more milestone down. Now its down to individual milestones on the dissertation. Milestone 1 will be finishing the proposal and having the committee approve it. Milestone 2 will be writing chapters 1-3 and submitting for committee approval then onto the case study, literature review, approval, and finally defending it against the panel. :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2010, 07:21 AM~18197988
> *One more milestone down.  Now its down to individual milestones on the dissertation.  Milestone 1 will be finishing the proposal and having the committee approve it.  Milestone 2 will be writing chapters 1-3 and submitting for committee approval then onto the case study, literature review, approval, and finally defending it against the panel.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my son's is in his second year in collage , he taking criminal justice law and my other son starts collage next month , he gona take the same thing , they both want to be cops


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2010, 07:32 PM~18198481
> *one of my son's is in his second year in collage , he taking criminal justice law and my other son starts collage next month , he gona take the same thing , they both want to be cops
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## ljlow82

pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 09:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *


GOD DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2010, 06:35 PM~18209662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 08:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *



     FUCKIN SICK


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jul 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18154286
> *A COUPLE OF NOBILITY B.C. BIKES.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:      LOOKIN SICK AS ALWAYS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 24 2010, 12:55 AM~18127801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

finding waldo went to jail.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *


I want that frame. rene is you watching sell me that frame :happysad:


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2010, 07:44 PM~18288519
> *I want that frame. rene is you watching sell me that frame :happysad:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 11:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18288441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

NICE PIC'S HOMIE..................THICK :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Clown Confusion

There was a bear and a rabbit doing poop in the woods...the bear ask the rabbit ...do you have trouble with poop sticking to your fur? rabitt said no...so the bear wipe himself with the rabbit....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 12 2010, 08:35 PM~18296117
> *There was a bear and a rabbit doing poop in the woods...the bear ask the rabbit ...do you have trouble with poop sticking to your fur? rabitt said no...so the bear wipe himself with the rabbit....
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## JAMES843

my son's p.o.s bike he wanted me to put these gold mufflers on it "now it go so fast" he said lol


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 13 2010, 11:03 PM~18306341
> *my son's p.o.s bike he wanted me to put these gold mufflers on it "now it go so fast" he said lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE A NEW PAIR OF SHOES.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: a video of a mc from Montreal... in french!
Featuring LuxuriouS MTL lowriders with some independants riders and my Québec Gold trike... + me doing some moves at the end  with the Lux tuque


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18337082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 17 2010, 07:18 PM~18337264
> *cool pic
> *


Thanks


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18336629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin that


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 14 2010, 12:03 AM~18306341
> *my son's p.o.s bike he wanted me to put these gold mufflers on it "now it go so fast" he said lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: thats like my nephew saying "Lets get some decaf coffee so we can stay up allnight!"


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 17 2010, 08:13 PM~18337884
> *im diggin that
> *


wtf copy cat  :angry:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 18 2010, 10:32 AM~18342896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:32 AM~18342896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Abie




----------



## Abie




----------



## Low-Life09

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-ED-HARDY-DEN...US_CSA_MC_Jeans


----------



## mr.casper

today wHILE i was doing my regular route as a fed-ex driver i passed a house that had this bike n sed free {gratis} i pass by n was like ummmmmmmm na i got to many lol went to do my next delivery stop n came back around n was like hell no its free n i can use da frame so it ended up in my fed ex truck n now brought it home lol wat ya think its a SEARS brand i thing its a 20 might be a 16 not sure when i got home i just threw in my pile of bike frames etc


----------



## schwinn1966

just finished building this one for a guy

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 23 2010, 04:47 PM~18386005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished building this one for a guy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Is this really a schwinn?????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2010, 09:33 PM~18389019
> *Is this really a schwinn?????
> *


the frame is from the 30's


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 23 2010, 11:06 PM~18389443
> *the frame is from the 30's
> *


prewar?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 10:10 PM~18389498
> *prewar?
> *


don't know much about it. 1st time i ever seen this kinda frame.

the guy brought it to me to build. he said he tossed all the original parts


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 23 2010, 10:25 PM~18389701
> *don't know much about it. 1st time i ever seen this kinda frame.
> 
> the guy brought it to me to build. he said he tossed all the original parts
> *


that probably want the best idea he ever had, but i guess some people just dont know


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 18 2010, 10:32 AM~18342896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Amahury760

FOUND THIS ON A OLD LRM MAG...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18389443
> *the frame is from the 30's
> *


ohhhh i c :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

to me this bike was this best of all time for its time thats when a bike was still a bike


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2010, 11:25 AM~18420917
> *to me this bike was this best of all time for its time thats when a bike was still a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRUE.. HOMIE.. BIKES NOW LOOK CRAZY WITH ALL THE BS THEY PUT ON THEM..SAUL VARGAS FROM LRM DID THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR HIS BIKE AND MINE THAT SAME DAY IN SAN DIEGO ,,IT WAS HIS SECOND TIME ON LRM...I WILL POST PICTURES IN A FEW DAYS WHEN I USED TO GO AGAINST HIM ,, HIS BIKE WAS PURPLE. :biggrin: THEN HE WENT ALL OUT ,, AND I WENT IN TO THE 3 WHEEL CATEGORY..


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY BIKES


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2010, 11:25 AM~18420917
> *to me this bike was this best of all time for its time thats when a bike was still a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You took the words rite out of my mouth on this one. The best era of lowrider bikes no doubt (from 90'-2000'). After Casino Dreamin' things got to wild for my taste. Just a cleaner look with alot of Schwinn parts (customized or not). Some OG Warren Wong wheels, an OG 26" Schwinn springer fork put in a bender and some good taste.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 27 2010, 10:54 PM~18425693
> *You took the words rite out of my mouth on this one. The best era of lowrider bikes no doubt (from 90'-2000'). After Casino Dreamin' things got to wild for my taste. Just a cleaner look with alot of Schwinn parts (customized or not). Some OG Warren Wong wheels, an OG 26" Schwinn springer fork put in a bender and some good taste.
> *


you couldnt have said it better


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2010, 10:25 AM~18420917
> *to me this bike was this best of all time for its time thats when a bike was still a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang thats almost every part my friend is selling:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557892


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18424833
> *MY BIKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love u bikes homies dose kind are my style simple n clean!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 28 2010, 12:24 AM~18426142
> *dang thats almost every part my friend is selling:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557892
> *


THE ONLY DIFFRENCE, HES GOT GOLD ON THE STUFF U HAVE CHROMRD.. I HOPE THOSE AINT HIS PARTS,, CUZZ THAT WOULD MEAN HIS BIKE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME...


----------



## mr.casper

at my kids party yesterday!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 29 2010, 09:18 AM~18432353
> *at my kids party yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 29 2010, 08:21 AM~18432362
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

more pics here 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=421309&st=2900


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 28 2010, 07:18 PM~18430239
> *THE ONLY DIFFRENCE, HES GOT GOLD ON THE STUFF U HAVE CHROMRD.. I HOPE THOSE AINT HIS PARTS,, CUZZ THAT WOULD MEAN HIS BIKE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME...
> *


there is gold on those parts too! 


why would it not be the same?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 27 2010, 09:13 PM~18424513
> *TRUE.. HOMIE.. BIKES NOW LOOK  CRAZY WITH ALL THE BS THEY PUT ON THEM..SAUL VARGAS FROM LRM DID THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR HIS BIKE AND MINE THAT SAME DAY IN SAN DIEGO ,,IT WAS HIS SECOND TIME ON LRM...I WILL POST PICTURES IN A FEW DAYS WHEN I USED TO GO AGAINST HIM ,, HIS BIKE WAS PURPLE. :biggrin: THEN HE WENT ALL OUT ,, AND I WENT IN TO THE 3 WHEEL CATEGORY..
> *


bro if you could find the where abouts to that bike I would buy it in a heart beat no matter what the cost maybe


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18438346
> *bro if you could find the where abouts to that bike I would buy it in a heart beat no matter what the cost maybe
> *


TRUST ME HOMIE.. IM ON A MISSION.. TO FIND GLENN..I WILL KEEP U UP DATED...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18438346
> *bro if you could find the where abouts to that bike I would buy it in a heart beat no matter what the cost maybe
> *


same here, i will offer $1 more than this guy. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## mr.casper

my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Aug 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18438346-->
> 
> 
> 
> bro if you could find the where abouts to that bike I would buy it in a heart beat no matter what the cost maybe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Amahury760_@Aug 30 2010, 08:37 AM~18439775
> *TRUST ME HOMIE.. IM ON A MISSION.. TO FIND GLENN..I WILL KEEP U UP DATED...
> *


I luv both bikes. I am pretty sure Unfair Advantage part 1 was parted out  I met him at the 96' Summer Jam show in LA and tripped on part two. I asked him why he did it and he said the old frame cracked where the sectioned cuts are on the down tube. He said he had alot of haters because of it, so he wanted to shut them up. He said if you look close at the mag shoot pics you can see it. Also he sold some of the old parts to his homie, and his homie was tryin to sale the forks and a few other parts to me. He had them in a crate at the show. he wanted $70 for the parts, but I didnt have the cash on me  I went home opened the mag and saw what he was talking about. If you have the mag you cant miss it. There is a close up pic of it. almost like they wanted to show the people the flaw :dunno: I had the poster in my room, n that sh!t used to torcher me :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## RUBIO1987

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18420695
> *FOUND THIS ON A OLD LRM MAG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Thats my homies still has it to this day!!!!!!!!11


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18473870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shirt


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 2 2010, 09:25 PM~18475481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN* :wow: 




















































































*THOSE TREES ARE HUGE*


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 2 2010, 09:29 PM~18211942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic i took at the rollerz only show in san anto tx
> *


BAD ASSS


----------



## mr.casper

in nyc!


----------



## Amahury760

HERE'S THE PICTURE OF GLENNS BIKE AND MINE..PHOTO SHOOT WAS DONE BY SAUL VARGAS FROM LOW RIDER MAGAZINE..THINKING ABOUT BUSTING MY BIKE OUT AGAIN...WHAT DO U GUYS THINK..ANY IDEAS..ON THINGS TO CHANGE OR ADD LMK... PEACE..


----------



## Esoteric

just a idea i had  bike needed some fixing


----------



## JAMES843

my sons bike i got bored


----------



## elspock84

my names spock and i have a schwinn addiction


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 9 2010, 03:49 PM~18527088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## chinkaman

in need of money!!!i got this micargi stretch i want to sell,any idea on how much i should ask for?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chinkaman_@Sep 9 2010, 10:37 PM~18531023
> *in need of money!!!i got this micargi stretch i want to sell,any idea on how much i should ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id start at 500 but i wouldnt keep my hopes up people know where to get them cheap


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 9 2010, 03:02 PM~18526754
> *my names spock and i have a schwinn addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 20 2010, 11:10 PM~18367167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tires


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Sep 11 2010, 02:26 AM~18539547
> *nice tires
> *


he showed me how to make thin walls havent owned whitewalls since last year its kinda tacky to have them now unless you have a old school GT


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

a frends bike shop in SC http://www.myspace.com/area51bicycleshop


area51bicycleshop


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 12 2010, 12:44 PM~18547845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brings a new meaning to the term "for display only" :ugh: :twak:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 12 2010, 02:14 PM~18548319
> *Brings a new meaning to the term "for display only"  :ugh:  :twak:
> *


its a photo effect


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18548501
> *its a photo effect
> *


Oh, I see now. 

Thanks Eric.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 12 2010, 03:14 PM~18548319
> *Brings a new meaning to the term "for display only"  :ugh:  :twak:
> *


SO WHAT WOULD THIS 1 BE CALLED..."EATIN SHIT"...








:uh:


----------



## lesstime

well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 03:07 PM~18557053
> *well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ummm wasnt that supose to be polished before she engraved it then plated?? it will rust badly if she didnt


----------



## lesstime

am sure yeah but she wanted something to play on and i didnt have any other items laying around and i got this for free so if i messed it up i wont be hurt lol


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 05:45 PM~18605364
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's is that?????


----------



## lesstime

that my 83


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 07:21 PM~18605993
> *that my 83
> *


Do u have any extra chainguards? For a pixie I need a couple


----------



## lesstime

ill have to look in storage i dont think so but ill look i know theres one on theone i have for you here 
i know i also fed one up trying to modifie it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 08:04 PM~18606504
> *ill have to look in storage i dont think so but ill look i know theres one on theone i have for you here
> i know i also fed one up trying to modifie it
> *


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 20 2010, 09:37 AM~18610635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a close up shot of the rims????


----------



## juangotti

Im looking for one of them lil seats that have the bears on it. :|


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:20 PM~18615858
> *got a close up shot of the rims????
> *


NO BUT ILL TELL YOU HOW I MADE THEM PM ME


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## D Twist

*Picked this up from a buddy of mine for FREE! * :biggrin: 










*June 1971*



















*I managed to get the badge screws out without messing them up!* :biggrin: 




























*The rear fender is a little beat up but can be fixed easily*










*The OG rear wheel was in his scrap metal pile, too bad the rim is beat up bad and the rear hub is missing the guts. *  




























*The cleanest part on this bike was the seat post, it came right out with no effort! * :0


----------



## schwinn1966

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HERES SUM THIN I TOOK WHILE AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET.......
















SORRY IF I ALREADY HAVE POSTED IT THOU


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 24 2010, 07:23 PM~18655495
> *HERES SUM THIN I TOOK WHILE AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY IF I ALREADY HAVE POSTED IT THOU
> *


what did they want for the lil tiger in the back and that thing is killer i want one :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 24 2010, 08:23 PM~18655495
> *HERES SUM THIN I TOOK WHILE AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY IF I ALREADY HAVE POSTED IT THOU
> *


i think warren wong is the owner


----------



## 66wita6

NAH,THINK IT BELONGS TO DANNY D,THE PAINTER/PINSTIPER FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## schwinn1966

:wow: 
You Get Around! 
:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18664149
> *:wow:
> You Get Around!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

before








after








and for the guys that wanted to see the before of FIRE RAT


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 10:06 PM~18698220
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the guys that wanted to see the before of FIRE RAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 12:06 AM~18698220
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the guys that wanted to see the before of FIRE RAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  what did you use to bend them?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 06:19 PM~18704591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i almost bought one the other day. thing was almost 40 bucks :angry:


----------



## lesstime

the company next door to where my pops work they have them they let me borrow it i had my pops take it back this morning and i just put the forks on my sons pixie to see how high and how they look and i need to borrow them again i didnt bent that area from the tbat to the crown its to long there so if i bend it , it will lower it more and ill be able to use the spring 










member if you do get one and try this make sure to go slow as i did no ripls or kinks in the tubes


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 30 2010, 04:21 PM~18704609
> *i almost bought one the other day.  thing was almost 40 bucks :angry:
> *


why u making a mad face 40 bucks and shit lol mr.ballin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 30 2010, 06:39 PM~18704785
> *why u making a mad face 40 bucks and shit lol mr.ballin
> *


you dont have money by spending it all


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 30 2010, 04:45 PM~18704838
> *you dont have money by spending it all
> *


i got money ,i just dont buy everything i see


----------



## lesstime

this is my buddies ford shoebox almost done


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 24 2010, 09:23 PM~18655495
> *HERES SUM THIN I TOOK WHILE AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY IF I ALREADY HAVE POSTED IT THOU
> *



u can post that thing a 100 time's.....it dont bother me


----------



## kiki

LIL PROJECT IM WORKING ON AND NOT DONE YET.....................NEED TO FIND PEDALS AND A BAT HOLDER ;-]


----------



## lesstime

my buddie just droped this off


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2010, 06:24 AM~18710014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL PROJECT IM WORKING ON AND NOT DONE YET.....................NEED TO FIND PEDALS AND A BAT HOLDER ;-]
> *


bad ass to the max!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:0


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 01:57 AM~18775579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 01:57 AM~18775579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


man thats badass!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 06:20 PM~18779250
> *man thats badass!
> *


i know man, the guy is from indonessia i think?!


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 11:17 AM~18711485
> *my buddie just droped this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Hard! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

MARYLAND IN DA CASA

STREET NATIONS LC AND AZTEC SOULZ BC...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:wow: :tears:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 AM~18797092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :tears:
> *












:tears:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE

My lil girl's first project!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Oct 14 2010, 10:54 PM~18815172
> *My lil girl's first project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike, 
I spy weezy's sprocket and Eddy's engraving on that crank.  looks good playa


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Oct 14 2010, 08:54 PM~18815172
> *My lil girl's first project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  the bike looking great blake


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18815237
> *nice bike,
> I spy weezy's sprocket and Eddy's engraving on that crank.  looks good playa
> *


Thanx homie! Yea her uncle weezy came thru for her Bday!


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 14 2010, 11:00 PM~18815255
> * the bike  looking great blake
> *


Thanx Bro! It's a start. She was excited to see it! Told her she can get new parts with every good report card.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18795828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARYLAND IN DA CASA
> 
> STREET NATIONS LC AND AZTEC SOULZ BC...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18795828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARYLAND IN DA CASA
> 
> STREET NATIONS LC AND AZTEC SOULZ BC...
> *


 A huevo!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 12:57 AM~18775579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Oct 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18802902-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twisted locking cup?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INIMITABLE_@Oct 15 2010, 07:05 AM~18817664
> *Thanx homie! Yea her uncle weezy came thru for her Bday!
> *


Wtf? Yall are related?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 12:57 AM~18775579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Too bad it's a china.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2010, 07:39 PM~18823680
> *Too bad it's a china.
> *


x2


----------



## GRodriguez

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 15 2010, 10:28 PM~18824465
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## schwinn1966

> Twisted locking cup?
> 
> 
> Yes :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2010, 10:37 PM~18823660
> *Wtf?  Yall are related?
> *


Kinda. He's my daughter's uncle not related to me though... Long story Bro lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Oct 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18830296
> *Kinda. He's my daughter's uncle not related to me though... Long story Bro lol.
> *


----------



## JAMES843

who can twist spokes like this


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 17 2010, 10:44 AM~18833106
> *who can twist spokes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can


----------



## adib_repteis




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 12:12 PM~18833551
> *you can
> *


 :nono: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Oct 17 2010, 11:44 AM~18833106-->
> 
> 
> 
> who can twist spokes like this
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 01:12 PM~18833551
> *you can
> *



http://www.instructables.com/id/Twisted-Sp...--flowers!/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Custom-twist-bikewheel/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Custom-star-bikewheel/


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 17 2010, 10:44 AM~18833106
> *who can twist spokes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fernando


----------



## syked1

Hot Damn :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18833106
> *who can twist spokes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just buy that set off Childsplay69 cuz that bike ain't going anywhere for a while anyway.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 06:09 AM~18839997
> *Just buy that set off Childsplay69 cuz that bike ain't going anywhere for a while anyway.
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: Dam I thought I would see that bike finished soon  :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 17 2010, 12:44 PM~18833106
> *who can twist spokes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this bike.........tha fuckin handle bars... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: and tha rims


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 18 2010, 08:38 PM~18841249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:loco:


----------



## Clown Confusion

I BUILT THIS STREET BIKE WHIT ALL MY SPARE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 05:10 PM~18844468
> *:loco:
> *


low maintanance


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18854396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


miss that bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2010, 05:44 PM~18854457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  more pics of the red one.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 19 2010, 07:28 PM~18855603
> * more pics of the red one.
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2010, 11:47 PM~18856477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2010, 08:47 PM~18856477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

two blondes are in a parking lot trying to unlock the door of their Mercedes with a coat hanger... the first blonde says ..i cant seem to get this door unlocked...the second blonde replies ,well you better hurry up and try harder... its starting to rain and the tops down....


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 20 2010, 08:17 AM~18859650
> *two blondes are in a parking lot trying to unlock the door of their Mercedes with a coat hanger... the first blonde says ..i cant seem to get this door unlocked...the second blonde replies ,well you better hurry up and try harder... its starting to rain and the tops down....
> *


are they fine thou..lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

For da haters


----------



## hnicustoms

:wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1942733


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2010, 08:44 AM~18859848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For da haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass trike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2010, 03:34 AM~18864036
> *thats a badass trike :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I won it at the Sahara in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2010, 06:41 PM~18890293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not enough sleep and you pay for it in the morning huh :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

Moving sucks I'm packing up shop for a move to a new location


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:07 AM~18900289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the 1st ever 16inch bike of the year


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lilmikew86

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 25 2010, 01:07 AM~18900289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CE 707

good pics bro


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2010, 06:41 PM~18890293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## elspock84

new shipment of flake from the homie detonator


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## cwplanet

Santa Ana,CA Viejitos show 11/7


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 11:28 AM~19081881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got more pics of your dads work


----------



## lilmikew86

theese go real good wit beer :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 17 2010, 12:11 AM~19089222
> *theese go real good wit beer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19089467
> *:yes:
> *


wut up eric


----------



## dave_st214

Idk this fool clams to have the og hulk bike lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 17 2010, 09:57 PM~19097873
> *Idk this fool clams to have the og hulk bike lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 03:47 PM~18960568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: My son has one of these :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

my old CE days


----------



## HNIC's LADY

uffin:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 01:09 AM~18797092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :tears:
> *


WHY DID YOU POST THIS YOU JUST FUCKED UP MY WHOLE DAY


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Nov 21 2010, 10:04 AM~19124216
> *WHY DID YOU POST THIS YOU JUST FUCKED UP MY WHOLE DAY
> *


sorry bro!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## KABEL




----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19181414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic's


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 1 2010, 09:55 AM~19209151
> *nice pic's
> *


thanks! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

my old catalog


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2010, 01:04 AM~19225191
> *my old catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats old right there :happysad:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 06:55 AM~19181414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 2 2010, 11:04 PM~19225191
> *my old catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats about what i paid for Twisted Habit's turn table , I got it there


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## ripsta85

For customer ready for some stripes


----------



## D Twist

*The 3D work is spilling over into the motorcycle world, found this pic on FB*


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 3 2010, 07:58 AM~19227241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 6 2010, 11:25 AM~19252854
> *The 3D work is spilling over into the motorcycle world, found this pic on FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats old news


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 3 2010, 07:58 AM~19227241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19181414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have a REAR view.. :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

head tube


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 8 2010, 07:46 PM~19278409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head tube
> *


yeah thats bad ass! i seen that somewhere too but i dont remember?


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 8 2010, 11:29 PM~19280269
> *yeah thats bad ass! i seen that somewhere too but i dont remember?
> *


chopper news....or some shit like that


----------



## ripsta85

http://Dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail.php?id=201&position=20


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 9 2010, 11:06 AM~19282904
> *
> 
> http://Dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail.php?id=201&position=20
> *


that bike is sick bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 AM~19282904
> *
> 
> http://Dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail.php?id=201&position=20
> *


u sold it to that fool


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 10 2010, 11:30 AM~19292766
> *u sold it to that fool
> *


x2 hope he got paid cause he aint gonna get credit for building it


----------



## MR.559




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 12:55 AM~19313030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never have and i never will understand car flipping


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 13 2010, 01:08 AM~19313091
> *i never have and i never will understand car flipping
> *


X2 whats the point?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19282904
> *
> 
> http://Dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail.php?id=201&position=20
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

i got these jordan shoes for christmas like 2 yrs ago my ex brought them for me they cost 176.00 im willing to let them go 130 shipped im a jordan shoe collector ,i only wore these once and been in the box ever since i dont want them anymore everytime i look at these they remind me of her dumbass so these got to go... these are the mix of the retro 5 and retro 4


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19378782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got these jordan shoes for christmas like 2 yrs ago my ex brought them for me they cost 176.00 im willing to let them go 130 shipped im a jordan shoe collector ,i only wore these once and been in the box ever since i dont want them anymore everytime i look at these they remind me of her dumbass so these got to go... these are the mix of the retro 5 and retro 4
> *



:uh: burn em nika :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 13 2010, 12:08 AM~19313091
> *i never have and i never will understand car flipping
> *


x3


----------



## kiki

20'' RAT BIKE JUST WAITING FOR THE PINSTRIPPING


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 23 2010, 11:09 AM~19402244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20'' RAT BIKE JUST WAITING FOR THE PINSTRIPPING
> *


i really dig that, very nicely done


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Dec 10 2010, 12:30 PM~19292766-->
> 
> 
> 
> u sold it to that fool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 12:41 PM~19292888
> *x2 hope he got paid cause he aint gonna get credit for building it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Dec 20 2010, 08:49 AM~19373940
> *
> *


 The bike has been gone for a little more than A year Dzine is a cool guy iv know him for some time now a lot of people don't like him but he's the only one that will pay for what a bike is worth and nbk won't be I'n a shop collecting dust it will be showed around the world it's also not hard to find out who did the bike it was featured I'n lrm and it's I'n our website at www.ripcc.com all that was charged was the airbrush, the paint was perfect there for it wasn't touched , since the bike was sold at age 24 I bought my own house :biggrin: there's more to come from Dzine


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 23 2010, 10:33 AM~19402841
> *The bike has been gone for a little more than A year Dzine is a cool guy iv  know him for some time now a lot of people don't like him but  he's the only one that will pay for what a bike is worth and  nbk won't  be I'n a shop collecting dust it will be showed around the world  it's also not hard to find out who did the bike it was featured I'n lrm and it's I'n our website at www.ripcc.com all that was charged was the airbrush, the paint was perfect there for it wasn't touched , since the bike was sold at age 24 I bought my own house  :biggrin:  there's more to come from Dzine
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 23 2010, 10:33 AM~19402841
> *The bike has been gone for a little more than A year Dzine is a cool guy iv  know him for some time now a lot of people don't like him but  he's the only one that will pay for what a bike is worth and  nbk won't  be I'n a shop collecting dust it will be showed around the world  it's also not hard to find out who did the bike it was featured I'n lrm and it's I'n our website at www.ripcc.com all that was charged was the airbrush, the paint was perfect there for it wasn't touched , since the bike was sold at age 24 I bought my own house  :biggrin:  there's more to come from Dzine
> *


Damn Homie Nice..... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 24 2010, 09:54 AM~19410704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that??? Are you bored?? I'll give you some things to work on...


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 24 2010, 02:05 PM~19411698
> *What is that??? Are you bored?? I'll give you some things to work on...
> *


*Lol I didn't do that, just found the pic on the net and posted it up*


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 26 2010, 01:22 PM~19423861
> *Lol I didn't do that, just found the pic on the net and posted it up
> *


Ok... That's good to know... LOL!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 23 2010, 11:33 AM~19402841
> *The bike has been gone for a little more than A year Dzine is a cool guy iv  know him for some time now a lot of people don't like him but  he's the only one that will pay for what a bike is worth and  nbk won't  be I'n a shop collecting dust it will be showed around the world  it's also not hard to find out who did the bike it was featured I'n lrm and it's I'n our website at www.ripcc.com all that was charged was the airbrush, the paint was perfect there for it wasn't touched , since the bike was sold at age 24 I bought my own house  :biggrin:  there's more to come from Dzine
> *


dam you must have made a good chunk of change you do have a point about it being showed around the world in stead of collecting dust sitting around at a shop


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

great pics bro thanks a bunch


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2010, 04:21 PM~19442055
> *great pics bro thanks a bunch
> *


any time bro


----------



## oneofakind

Hey mikey whens the last day..for this exibit....


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19443801
> *Hey mikey whens the last day..for this exibit....
> *


jan 9th 2011


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2010, 04:42 PM~19425063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 24 2010, 09:54 AM~19410704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2010, 05:42 PM~19425063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>STILL GOT A FEW THINGS HERE & THER TO PUT ON & DO 
BUT THAT,S FOR later  !!!! </span></span>
<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>thx to my buddy syked-1 & are president for posting those pics . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

looks fab. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 AM~19465797
> *looks fab. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


THX HOMIE !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 1 2011, 01:58 AM~19472853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: i dont know if i like it or not its different thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 1 2011, 12:58 AM~19472853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ricky7

Third one is the best.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 2 2011, 11:54 AM~19480781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 2 2011, 03:52 AM~19480034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 1 2011, 02:58 AM~19472853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19463535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BAD ASS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lilmikew86

:biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 2 2011, 09:54 AM~19480781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 4 2011, 11:36 AM~19498996
> *BAD ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx you bro !!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Clown Confusion

something im working on for fun


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 05:50 PM~19513775
> *something im working on for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol u got drum set too lol my trike is next to some drums too jajajajaja

cant wait to c this u working on for fun!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 5 2011, 05:52 PM~19513812
> *lol u got drum set too lol my trike is next to some drums too jajajajaja
> 
> cant wait to c this u working on for fun!
> *


yup i play drums it will be a wile for this frame to be done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 5 2011, 07:52 PM~19513812
> *lol u got drum set too lol my trike is next to some drums too jajajajaja
> 
> cant wait to c this u working on for fun!
> *


gangsta's don't dance they boogie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 05:54 PM~19513837
> *yup  i play drums it will be a wile for this frame to be done
> *


  ill wait u always come out wit stuff!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 05:55 PM~19513851
> *gangsta's don't dance they boogie :biggrin:
> *


jajajaj there not my drums thoose are my father in laws he bought em came to throw em in da basement lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 06:51 PM~19513793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 where you get the cadges from lol frame looking good bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:12 PM~19514007
> *:0 where you get the cadges from lol frame looking good bro
> *


yup ur next just waiting on u to add ur ideas


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:13 PM~19514021
> *yup ur next just waiting on u to add ur ideas
> *


no worries bro Ill be there as soon as I can


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:17 PM~19514072
> *no worries bro Ill be there as soon as I can
> *


yup this is a ce707 and clown confusion project just for the hell of it lol parts just need to be welded we are going old school whit this


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:20 PM~19514092
> *yup this is a ce707 and clown confusion project just for the hell of it lol parts just need to be welded we are going old school whit this
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 6 2011, 11:26 AM~19521079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 6 2011, 11:26 AM~19521079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol that much be embrasing as fuck


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 7 2011, 04:24 PM~19533442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im telling u man u built good stuff! me like!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2011, 08:11 PM~19535416
> *im telling u man u built good stuff! me like!
> *


thanks im just old school lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 7 2011, 05:24 PM~19533442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking badass :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19535754
> *Fucking badass :wow:
> *


its ok


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 7 2011, 08:17 PM~19535490
> *thanks im just old school lol
> *


chingon!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

WHAT DO YOU THINK .... WILL HAVE DIFFERENT FORKS


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 09:28 PM~19536201
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK .... WILL HAVE DIFFERENT FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it it has the muscle look to it


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 7 2011, 10:01 PM~19536398
> *i like it it has the muscle look to it
> *


THANKS MY DAUGHTER WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT , " DRAMA QUEEN DOS "




DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 09:28 PM~19536201
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK .... WILL HAVE DIFFERENT FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 7 2011, 06:22 PM~19533432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like it.....real og


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Had to post this video for you rollerz only cats







dope ass video but @ 2:31- I think someone made a mistake?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19551810
> *Had to post this video for you rollerz only cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dope ass video but @ 2:31- I think someone made a mistake?
> *


 :0 I JUST SEEN A LEGIONS BIKE IN A ROLLERZ ONLY VIDEO....BIGTEX IS NOT GOING TO LIKE THIS :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 PM~19551810
> *Had to post this video for you rollerz only cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dope ass video but @ 2:31- I think someone made a mistake?
> *


i really thought i would see more cars in a RO video


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: 


T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 



T-T-T !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2011, 08:13 PM~19579811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2011, 10:13 PM~19579811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you did a better cover up job this time :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 08:17 PM~19579861
> *i see you did a better cover up job this time :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2011, 09:13 PM~19579811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them look nice :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2011, 10:45 PM~19552818
> *i really thought i would see more cars in a RO video
> *


but it is a RO video :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 09:19 AM~19584791
> *them look nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oneofakind

THROUGH THIS OLD FOLDING BIKE FRAME TOGETHER FOR MY SON TO RIDE AROUND ON.. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*A set of OG tanks off a 26" bike that were sent to me to shrink them down to fit a 20" frame.*


----------



## Reynaldo866

:0 i bet of you made a mold out of these you could sell a few


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 14 2011, 05:41 PM~19598072
> *:0  i bet of you made a mold out of these you could sell a few
> *


*no mold or any interest in getting into that kind of stuff, they were a bitch to cut down and weld back together*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 14 2011, 06:05 PM~19598251
> *no mold or any interest in getting into that kind of stuff, they were a bitch to cut down and weld back together
> *


looks like it would be a rough task, but anythings possible with you


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 14 2011, 05:09 PM~19598297
> *looks like it would be a rough task, but anythings possible with you
> *


X2

i bet it was a bitch to bend them so they lined up right.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## TonyO

Best damn trophy I've ever received :thumbsup:



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

:wow:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:36 AM~19610077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is hot 

if it is 4sale pm me y got a new baby neice trying to get a little project 4 me to di 4 her 1st bbay


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 16 2011, 01:49 AM~19610118
> *that is hot
> 
> if it is 4sale pm me y got a new baby neice trying to get a little project 4 me to di 4 her 1st bbay
> *


not mine bro. i found it on craigslit in wisconsin. about 40 min from my house.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 16 2011, 02:53 PM~19612911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 16 2011, 05:53 PM~19612911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
lololololololloloololol !!!!!!


----------



## KABEL

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

a black man walks to a bar. a white man says: "colored people are not allowed in here." the black man says: "when i'm born i'm black; when i'm cold i'm black; when i'm sick i'm black and when i'm dead i'm black! but when you're born you're pink; when you're cold you're blue; when you're sick you're green and when you're dead you're purple! yet you have the nerve to call me colored?!"
like it, if you are AGAINST RACISM


----------



## MR.559

some Fresno bikes :wow:


----------



## lil_mario

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 15 2011, 10:34 PM~19609808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2011, 12:10 AM~19627211
> *some Fresno bikes :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   sick bike's


----------



## lesstime

This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. EX: 85 + 26= 111!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19635971
> *This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. EX: 85 + 26= 111!!!!
> *


65 + 46 = 111 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 07:48 PM~19607980
> *Best damn trophy I've ever received :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 19 2011, 05:16 PM~19637491
> *65 + 46 = 111  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You're going to be 65 this year? :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 18 2011, 11:50 PM~19635971
> *This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. EX: 85 + 26= 111!!!!
> *



XX+XX=111
:wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

*Pic By Me*


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2011, 07:54 AM~19637684
> *You're going to be 65 this year?  :wow:
> *


ummm,no , i was born in 1965


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 26 2011, 05:10 PM~19701205
> *ummm,no , i was born in 1965
> *


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 30 2011, 09:28 PM~19740356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!!!
more pics of these


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 07:41 PM~19740478
> *sick!!!!
> more pics of these
> *


dude on the ratrodbikes forum built it


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2011, 01:18 AM~19753182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this an old picture or is this bike still around, this is one of my favs


----------



## dee_5o5

Here is my bike, what you guys think?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 1 2011, 12:21 AM~19753212
> *is this an old picture or is this bike still around, this is one of my favs
> *


i really couldnt tell you, Streetlow Mag. just put in up on there facebook page. ive never seen it before 

how was your mission?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2011, 02:10 AM~19753534
> *i really couldnt tell you, Streetlow Mag. just put in up on there facebook page. ive never seen it before
> 
> how was your mission?
> *


cool bro they sent me to a non lethal capabilities course to get us ready for that shit thats going on in eygpt, so the call mite be coming anyday now, to go help with the riot


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 1 2011, 01:14 AM~19753559
> *cool bro they sent me to a non lethal capabilities course to get us ready for that shit thats going on in eygpt, so the call mite be coming anyday now, to go help with the riot
> *


damn that should be exciting and and adrenaline rush for ya.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2011, 02:10 AM~19627211
> *some Fresno bikes :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2011, 02:19 AM~19753584
> *damn that should be exciting and and adrenaline rush for ya.
> *


It definitely would be different shooting beanbags and rubber bullets rather than using the real deal. I'm hoping they don't call my unit and they call some mechanics or signal unit or something. Infantry belongs in the suck with real bullets flying and bombs bursting not civil disturbances.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 1 2011, 01:29 AM~19753666
> *It definitely would be different shooting beanbags and rubber bullets rather than using the real deal. I'm hoping they don't call my unit and they call some mechanics or signal unit or something. Infantry belongs in the suck with real bullets flying and bombs bursting not civil disturbances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah true, but someones gotta do it thats for sure.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 17 2011, 11:10 PM~19627211
> *some Fresno bikes :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that from the sacramento show?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 2 2011, 11:11 AM~19765721
> *yeah true, but someones gotta do it thats for sure.
> *


word thas the truff right there :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 30 2011, 09:32 PM~19742391
> *dude on the ratrodbikes forum built it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


link?!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2011, 12:10 AM~19627211
> *some Fresno bikes :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd aSS blue bike


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19635971
> *This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. EX: 85 + 26= 111!!!!
> *


ey dis shits a trip....ur rite,for me is 91+20=111


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19768065
> *word thas the truff right there  :happysad:
> *


what? :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 2 2011, 09:05 PM~19770922
> *what?  :happysad:
> *


truff (correction) truth, lol


----------



## lesstime

mias wheels 








mias seat








t4 pixie 








mias sprocket








felix lil tiger,t4pixie my pea pickerrepo
































olivas lil tiger








mias base color on tank








few parts off of t4pixie


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19840387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: what is this, a death trap?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 06:32 PM~19843616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: That's true. "Layitlow appraiser" :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this shits just way too funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 12:36 PM~19845369
> *this shits just way too funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2011, 06:44 PM~19918940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 06:34 AM~19921885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only thing a honda is good for :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19921885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## lesstime




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2011, 09:45 AM~19922700
> *:ugh:
> *


i guess he stole your idea lol


----------



## HVY-CHY 79




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2011, 08:17 PM~19945249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Feb 24 2011, 05:08 AM~19947963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that fork has seen better days huh :biggrin: 
nice headbadge though


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

my bike i built to jus hang up lol....









and a rollin hard poster i been tryin to get.. finally found at a houston swap meet...


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2011, 08:17 PM~19945249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u buy this at pamona?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955294
> *did u buy this at pamona?
> *


no, that was made and painted here in Colorado.
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 27 2011, 09:01 PM~19975265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ur scrap pile??? :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 PM~19953743
> *my bike i built to jus hang up lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a rollin hard poster i been tryin to get.. finally found at a houston swap meet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Feb 28 2011, 07:26 PM~19982504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckkin sick


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Feb 28 2011, 05:26 PM~19982504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats how i was guna do ma frame  :cheesy: fuckin nice tho


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Mar 1 2011, 09:21 AM~19988016-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuckkin sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Mar 1 2011, 09:24 PM~19993791
> *damn thats how i was guna do ma frame    :cheesy:  fuckin nice tho
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79+Feb 24 2011, 07:21 PM~19953743-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bike i built to jus hang up lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice bike homie,got dat ol'-skool look
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOMEGROWN84_@Feb 28 2011, 05:26 PM~19982504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats shits badd


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

:fool2:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Mar 2 2011, 07:07 PM~20000737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks graet :thumbsup:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 06:37 PM~20001017
> *that looks graet :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## KABEL

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 05:34 AM~19921885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 27 2011, 08:01 PM~19975265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Tony's or yours ?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## dave_st23




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Affiliated808




----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2011, 10:02 PM~20072205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  is difrent,but kinda kool....my opinion


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Mar 2 2011, 07:07 PM~20000737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats sicc homeboy


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20145167
> *:wow:   is difrent,but kinda kool....my opinion
> *


Burritos are all about riding take the cheapest bike out there and drop it low


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## PINK86REGAL

my sons stroller im building for him...
sorry cell phone pics but... 
still gotta leaf & strip it.. ill have better pics soon :biggrin: 
































worked a lil more on it... made this handle.. (NOT FINISHED BUT GETTING THERE)


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 25 2011, 10:53 PM~20182281
> *my sons stroller im building for him...
> sorry cell phone pics but...
> still gotta leaf & strip it.. ill have better pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked a lil more on it... made this handle.. (NOT FINISHED BUT GETTING THERE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Mar 26 2011, 04:15 AM~20184184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 25 2011, 08:53 PM~20182281
> *my sons stroller im building for him...
> sorry cell phone pics but...
> still gotta leaf & strip it.. ill have better pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked a lil more on it... made this handle.. (NOT FINISHED BUT GETTING THERE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2011, 08:22 AM~20184918
> *I like the colors.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any one got any ideas for a girl frame tank pin stripe or air brush any ideas?


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20188598
> *any one got any ideas for a girl frame tank pin stripe or air brush any ideas?
> *


BOTH uffin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Mar 21 2011, 07:27 PM~20146140-->
> 
> 
> 
> Burritos are all about riding take the cheapest bike out there and drop it low
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Mar 25 2011, 08:34 PM~20182081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they're low as fuck...
were you guys at?i never seen em


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 25 2011, 08:53 PM~20182281
> *my sons stroller im building for him...
> sorry cell phone pics but...
> still gotta leaf & strip it.. ill have better pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked a lil more on it... made this handle.. (NOT FINISHED BUT GETTING THERE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat painjob's sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 02:07 PM~20193579
> *they're low as fuck...
> were you guys at?i never seen em
> *


not too many in cali you might found them around the so cal area but the main majority is in the midwest and europe


> *The Burrito
> Chapter 1- Introduction
> 
> Born from the imagination of the creator, the Burrito is not an object of tasty beef, melted cheese, and beans wrapped inside of a flour tortilla. It is a bicycle, but not an ordinary bicycle. One that is ultimately built to shock and amaze. Mothers must cover their young children’s eyes, teenage girls scream with excitement, and Dads across the world must have one in their garage during a mid life crisis. There are no real strict “Rules” for what a Burrito is. But here are a few general guidelines to point out.
> 
> 1. The Burrito must be made from junky or discarded bikes
> 
> 2. It must be as long and as low as possible. Road hazards and ground clearance are never in the formula for ride ability. The more it bottoms out or scrapes, the more successful the build was.
> 
> 3. The Burrito cannot have a real nice paint job. Anything more than a deluxe puff can jobber is too much. If it is too shinny, old ladies may pass out from the shock factor of the bike itself, along with glaring paint with sparkles. Remember, there are still many unexplored areas for the Burrito as it is a relatively new species. Average society needs time to adjust.
> 
> 4. The driveline must be unique. An average Joe must be able to recognize that the builder was concerned enough about his balls to avoid them from entanglement of the chain. The more interesting chain routes the better. Jackshafts, gears, idlers etc.
> 
> 5. Turning radius must be a minimum of 25 feet, or just within the average two lane roadway. If not then it either doesn’t have enough rake, or the wheelbase is to short.
> 
> 6. The Burrito cannot have a kickstand. If it does then it is too high, or too pretty.
> 
> 7. Builders of the Burrito must remember its legacy. Not anyone can chop up a bike and call it a Burrito. It must be accepted by common consensus. This is a eat me, or I like to eat others kind of world…Wait, Is it we all eat too many calories kind of world. No, humans aren’t cannibals! Anyway, you get the idea.
> 
> 8. The rider of a Burrito is often called “The Loader.” This term is short for “Mother Load” which is short for “Give me all the toppings” when ordering in Spanish. (Translation may very)
> 
> 9. A Burrito is an ever changing state of being. It lives and goes against common trends. Anything considered cool on a chopper may not always be considered cool on a Burrito. Originality is the only respectable trait.
> 
> 10. Lastly, If you are a girly man, you cannot have one.
> 
> 
> Here is the next installment for the Burrito book. This next chapter is to help explain the thought process of the loader, or Burrito Builder as some call themselves. Here are the stories of two builders. Two bikes built simultaneously without each other knowing of each others existence. Built in the same state only miles apart. Florida humidity, earths alignment to the planet Uranus, and Mexican food all converged in the "Big Bang." Birth of the Burrito.
> 
> Chapter 2- Birth of the Burrito
> 
> In the words of Kenny P himself
> 
> "The Kung Fuji.....Born as a useless skinny tired road bike, transformed by a Freakbike Master into a pavement scorching skinny tired Road Warrior."
> 
> He explains,
> 
> While looking for a suitable donor for a Rat Bike Build Off, this "english racer" style collegiate cruiser winked at me from the pile as if to say "chop me, drop me and make me worthy".
> Master Moss had made skinny bike look cool in BRK a few years back, why not?!
> As it was stretched and lowered to 2x4 height, she looked so ridiculous, that it all made sense.
> A headlight that shines into the front wheel, a quad colored pantina paint scheme, a suicide brake right in the crotch, no kickstand and a horizontal tube that scrapes and screams at every imperfection in the road....all so stupid that it caught the eye of the judges and won the very first Rat Bike Build Off.
> 
> Since that day, the Fuji has helped inspire what is now known as the Burrito movement.
> 
> Cheap, long and low............BURRI TO!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 27 2011, 02:24 PM~20193711
> *not too many in cali you might found them around the so cal area but the main majority is in the midwest and europe
> *


alrite homie,thanks for the info


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Mar 26 2011, 08:19 AM~20184894-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is one of the one's i pm'd u about... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 26 2011, 08:22 AM~20184918
> *I like the colors.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Clown [email protected] 26 2011, 08:23 AM~20184920
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 02:09 PM~20193592
> *dat painjob's sick  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot fellas! i appreciate it! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## elspock84

wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Amahury760

JUST FINISHED MY LIL GIRLS CANDY GREEN SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO


----------



## Clown Confusion

all 3 of my bikes 
clown confusion 








Sugar rush








and sparta


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 11:46 AM~20227892
> *all 3 of my bikes
> clown confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all 3 are bad as fuck! :420: :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 01:46 PM~20227892
> *and sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when u build this one :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 12:29 PM~20228193
> *when u build this one  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i got the frame on ebay frame only the parts i had already


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 02:42 PM~20228274
> *i got the frame on ebay frame only the parts i had already
> *


O I C


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 11:46 AM~20227892
> *all 3 of my bikes
> clown confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 31 2011, 02:14 PM~20228832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is dat a double-a face sproket?
u got a close up pic?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 31 2011, 04:21 PM~20229684
> *is dat a double-a face sproket?
> u got a close up pic?
> *


yes it is


----------



## JAMES843

:wow:


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 11:36 PM~20215823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wit out clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now wit some clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im lookin for pics of lowrider bikes with colored whitewalls....? thanx in advance


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 31 2011, 01:41 AM~20225425
> *JUST FINISHED MY LIL GIRLS CANDY GREEN SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get one of them :0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231735
> *where can i get one of them  :0
> *


NOT SHURE JUST HAVE TO BE LUCKY AND FIND ONE CHEAP...I GOT 2 MORE THAT IM WORKING ON..BUT FOUND THOSE AND HAD TO PAY A LIL MORE FOR THEM


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231735
> *where can i get one of them  :0
> *


Ebay :cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RADIO-FLYER-SCOOTER-19...=item1c18ebce70

http://cgi.ebay.com/1930s-RADIO-FLYER-SCOO...=item4cef904d4f

http://cgi.ebay.com/RADIO-FLYER-SCOOTER-Re...=item53e441cda3

http://cgi.ebay.com/RADIO-FLYER-SCOOTER-Re...=item53e441cda3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Radio-Flyer-scooter-/2...=item35b0e199d3


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 12:46 PM~20227892
> *all 3 of my bikes
> clown confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 31 2011, 04:48 PM~20229849
> *yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks sick


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 31 2011, 03:41 AM~20225425
> *JUST FINISHED MY LIL GIRLS CANDY GREEN SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came sick


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 01:46 PM~20227892
> *all 3 of my bikes
> clown confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice collection


----------



## AGUILAR3

OG 3 spd 20" trike


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Saw This At ToysR'us A while Back I Should Hav bought it Just for the rims


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 05:11 PM~20258312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pedals look clean homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 2 2011, 05:16 AM~20241434
> *OG 3 spd 20"  trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats sick...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 4 2011, 05:17 PM~20258368
> *pedals look clean homie...
> *


Thanks homie can't wait to show off my trike...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 05:21 PM~20258399
> *Thanks homie can't wait to show off my trike...
> *


  have u post up a flick of your trike...?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 4 2011, 05:33 PM~20258517
> *  have u post up a flick of your trike...?
> *


O na not yet da date to be busting out is may 7th streetlow loyalty cc in nc...car show!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 05:38 PM~20258561
> *O na not yet da date to be busting out is may 7th streetlow loyalty cc in nc...car show!
> *


  orale dats firme...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 5 2011, 03:11 AM~20258312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT pedals hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20005165
> *Tony's or yours ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20258312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good homie


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF MY LIL GIRLS SKOOTER..MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 02:19 AM~20262585
> *HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF MY LIL GIRLS SKOOTER..MEMBERS ONLY.CC  SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! still not ready to give up where u can get them rims? :biggrin: :x:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im lookin for pics of lowrider bikes with colored whitewalls....? thanx in advance


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 11:22 AM~20264963
> *nice!! still not ready to give up where u can get them rims? :biggrin:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin: IF I TELL YOU , I WOULD HAVE TO KILL YOU.. :0 :biggrin: PM SENT,, JUST KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW HOMIE...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 01:42 PM~20265885
> *:biggrin: IF I TELL YOU , I WOULD HAVE TO KILL YOU.. :0  :biggrin: PM SENT,, JUST KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW HOMIE...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 PM~20260644
> *TNT pedals hno:
> *


  :0


----------



## cone_weezy

PIC FROM LATIN CUSTOM CARSHOW. IN PASADENA,TX


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dope pics weez, thanks for sharing


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what the fuck? :squint: 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/2400255929.html


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 10:57 AM~20651630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any pictures of the whole bike?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@May 29 2011, 12:15 PM~20651738
> *Do you have any pictures of the whole bike?
> *


all art


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 04:36 PM~20652188
> *all art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*very cool! *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 03:36 PM~20652188
> *all art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like some space aged shit! :wow: Its crazy cool.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SNAPPER818

cone_weezy said:


>


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: its simple,but clean


----------



## SNAPPER818

Reynaldo866 said:


> that looks like some space aged shit! :wow: Its crazy cool.


x2...mixed with oldschool (og)


----------



## hnicustoms

lowridersfinest said:


>


lookin real clean homie


----------



## hnicustoms

mr.casper said:


>


 nice pic


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## HVY-CHY 79

dose anyone have that drastic b.c sprite commercial recorded??


----------



## David Cervantes

David Cervantes said:


>


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> dose anyone have that drastic b.c sprite commercial recorded??


was there another one? cause i thought that was finest creations?


----------



## mr.casper

hnicustoms said:


> nice pic


Thanks pic was taking by el camote from bx ny!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## mr.casper

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## justin brandi

i need a custom frame under 200 any for sale????


----------



## lilmikew86

justin brandi said:


> i need a custom frame under 200 any for sale????


Gaby: What size? do you want it painted? mens or womens? how many mods do you want on it ?


----------



## Esoteric

a real lowrider with some mileage


----------



## mr.casper

This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Reynaldo866 said:


> View attachment 328040


rolmfao


----------



## 84 BLAZER

lil somethin somethin


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

84 BLAZER said:


> lil somethin somethin





84 BLAZER said:


>


very nice it has alot of potential, I dig it alot


----------



## cone_weezy

PedaLScraperZ said:


> very nice it has alot of potential, I dig it alot


its for sale 2800 seen it on craiglist lil pricey though


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

haha nice, yea i dont dig it that much


----------



## SNAPPER818

84 BLAZER said:


> lil somethin somethin


 


84 BLAZER said:


>


crazy ass frame...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:boink:


----------



## DVS

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :boink:


Man you went way back to find this one.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

DVS said:


> Man you went way back to find this one.


Not really i just clicked on page 11 and i found it. :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

since this is the random pic topic, i need some help???

the old uploader doesnt work for me anymore, and i hate posting the little pics by using the image thing in the reply box.

Is there a new uploader like the old one that i can use or what else are you guys using to post pics in your posts???


----------



## lil_chemito86

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=468769&stc=1&d=1334930175


----------



## lil_chemito86

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=468768&stc=1&d=1334930175


----------



## lil_chemito86

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=468770&stc=1&d=1334930175


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Damn Raul who's frame is the other one..both lookin bad ass...!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> Damn Raul who's frame is the other one..both lookin bad ass...!


I dont remember.


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont remember.


Lol


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont remember.


Ill say it...... 
That is Haro's new frame built by us over here at MarKev's it's a 12" radical.. 
we will be starting a build topic for him next couple days....... Sooooo stay tuned =)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> Ill say it......
> That is Haro's new frame built by us over here at MarKev's it's a 12" radical..
> we will be starting a build topic for him next couple days....... Sooooo stay tuned =)


And that piece of shit behind it is mine. :run:


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> And that piece of shit behind it is mine. :run:


Lmao gotta give yourself better credit for it.... Atleast call it the rusted out p.o.s. Or soomethin..... LoL jk. 
I love what you got goin on with M.A. Can not wait to see it completed an showing. Its gonna turn heads..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Really nice 3 wheel set up!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Really nice 3 wheel set up!


Oops I forgot the pic lol


----------



## haro amado

96tein said:


> Ill say it......
> That is Haro's new frame built by us over here at MarKev's it's a 12" radical..
> we will be starting a build topic for him next couple days....... Sooooo stay tuned =)


Ttt


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


>


I think i need a new frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I think i need a new frame


Send me a pm when your ready!


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Fantastic topic!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

One of my bikes AZTECA


----------



## oneofakind

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> One of my bikes AZTECA


NICE BIKE HOMIES


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

oneofakind said:


> NICE BIKE HOMIES


Thx bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> One of my bikes AZTECA


Is that siver leafing? I saw lady death with something like that but cant figure out what it is?


----------



## cone_weezy

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Is that siver leafing? I saw lady death with something like that but cant figure out what it is?



It hologram leafing i had lady death taken to manny bike shop and he hooked it up with silver and blue hologram leafing i like it something lil different than others


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Is that siver leafing? I saw lady death with something like that but cant figure out what it is?


It's a sheet of thin plastic like cellophane with those swirls printed on it then glued on and cleared over.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Ohh thats what it is I like it too some thing different.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I dont know its silver leafing or what. One of my homies wanted to hook me up with some leafing, graphics and pin striping for a photo shoot. I like it even tho i dont know what it is. Lol. Plus it was free


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE4LIFE

Clown Confusion said:


>


wasnt this on craigslist???


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cw7nlTCFkf0#!

Sk8 or Ryde is in here, seems like a nice event.


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cw7nlTCFkf0#!
> 
> Sk8 or Die is in here, seems like a nice event.


IT'S SK8 OR RYDE...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I'll be going to the Traffic Toy Drive on the 18th. 
Hope there's a few bikes going so i'll take a couple of pictures. :naughty:


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE4LIFE said:


> wasnt this on craigslist???


yeah thats were i got the pic from lol


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Tripps




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## lesstime




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 570017


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'll be going to the Traffic Toy Drive on the 18th.
> Hope there's a few bikes going so i'll take a couple of pictures. :naughty:


So there were no bikes. :facepalm:
Took a whole lot of car pics though.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Last Sundays Traffic Toy Drive.


----------



## Lunas64

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

How is that front wheel done on the copper bike in reply #181?


----------



## lowridersfinest

CE 707 said:


>



1 hell of a threesome


----------



## CE 707

lowridersfinest said:


> 1 hell of a threesome


----------



## CE 707

:h5:


Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I worked on this chainguard yesterday and I thought I would post some pics for the hell of it. 

When I stated...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Chopped the end off...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Took some metal off...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cleaned up some more...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

No more paint...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Took off the bracket and ready for plating...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This part for sale...


----------



## RayMan

Was seeing how forks look on








my cruiser








taking some parts off








My occ schwinn

My bikes :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Nice.For Sale?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice.For Sale?


Nope, it's my grip collection.


----------



## D Twist

socios b.c. prez said:


>


*cool collection ... but ... um... it's very .... um.... "rainbow-ish" ..... just sayin' lol *


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

D Twist said:


> *cool collection ... but ... um... it's very .... um.... "rainbow-ish" ..... just sayin' lol *


:naughty:


----------



## D Twist

socios b.c. prez said:


> :naughty:


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> No more paint...


Nice chain gaurd....


----------



## Juiced only

chris2low said:


> Image Hosting
> 
> 
> Image Hosting
> 
> i have more


 good looking chopper bike you have here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice chain gaurd....


It's aight...


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's aight...


:|


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's aight...


It would look nice on a street bike....


----------



## Kiloz

I found out where most of the parts from 1997 trike of the year Fatal Attraction went. 
Sadly its out of the US and the owner wont sell any of it. ( Well I did get one fender but what the hell am I going to do with just one) 










Thats it now. 










That was then. 


:tears:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

R\C trike found it in the model car section

http://youtu.be/PmDYdGYkJmU


----------



## CE 707




----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


>


U dont want to sell the sissybar bro i realy like it since da day i seen it


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

CE 707 said:


>


:wow: want to see it with some paint on it.


----------



## CE 707

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :wow: want to see it with some paint on it.


----------



## CE 707

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> U dont want to sell the sissybar bro i realy like it since da day i seen it


sorry bro cant do it


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


> I found out where most of the parts from 1997 trike of the year Fatal Attraction went.
> Sadly its out of the US and the owner wont sell any of it. ( Well I did get one fender but what the hell am I going to do with just one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was then.
> 
> 
> :tears:


all i see he has is the fender


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

CE 707 said:


>


What color you going with?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> R\C trike found it in the model car section
> 
> http://youtu.be/PmDYdGYkJmU


Jevries is amazing! How did he do that? Some people can't even get their full sized bikes to work lol


----------



## David831

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> R\C trike found it in the model car section
> 
> http://youtu.be/PmDYdGYkJmU


Nice


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Jevries is amazing! How did he do that? Some people can't even get their full sized bikes to work lol


Yea Jevries builds some amazing models the trike was being built as a replica of an Elite trike but im not sure if he still has that in mind.


CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> all i see he has is the fender


Yea the guy sent other photos through a 3rd party site and then took them down before I could save


----------



## CE 707

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> What color you going with?


it will be a wile before i get back into bikes im going to get back into to cars for a bit bro but im sure you will see some paint on it maybe by next summer


----------



## CE 707

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> R\C trike found it in the model car section
> 
> http://youtu.be/PmDYdGYkJmU


 throw back video that dude gets down he goes to japan alot an makes resan models


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


> Yea the guy sent other photos through a 3rd party site and then took them down before I could save


dam that would have been cool to see more pics


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

CE 707 said:


> it will be a wile before i get back into bikes im going to get back into to cars for a bit bro but im sure you will see some paint on it maybe by next summer


Thats cool, hope to see it done some time.


----------



## CE 707

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thats cool, hope to see it done some time.


me to


----------



## casper805




----------

